# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] Impôts : maintenant, on vous paie le carburant

## Baron

Vous allez déclarer pour la première fois et vous vous demandez si ça va faire mal...

Vous avez décidé de demander Lucienne en PACS et vous vous demandez si son sourire sans dent ouvre droit à un quart de part...

Vous avez une île déserte et vous vous demander comment la cacher (ah ah! impossible!)...

Vous vous êtes toujours demandé qu'est-ce que c'était que cette tolérance de 5% de l'Administration...

Vous voudriez savoir combien il y a de marches à Bercy...

Vous vous êtes toujours demandé qu'est-ce qu'on pouvait entendre dans un contrôle fiscal...

Vous ne savez pas ce qu'est un contrôle inopiné (patris, et filii, et spiritus sancti. Amen)...

Vous ne savez pas ce qu'est une perquisition fiscale...

Vous vous demandez si votre jackpot au PMU doit être déclaré...

Vous voudriez savoir ce que ça veut dire DNEF, putain...

Vous ne savez pas si vous avez été reçu par un agent, un contrôleur, un inspecteur, un directeur, un balayeur, un receveur, un percepteur ou un huissier...

Vous vous demandez si la piscine que vous n'avez pas déclarée et visible sur GoogleEarth vous vaudra la prison...

Vous voudriez savoir comment les people réagissent au contrôle...

Vous ne savez pas tous les combien votre dossier est vu...

Vous imaginez que Bercy est surpuissante et vous suit à l'odeur...

Vous ne savez pas qui est ce "Marcel Montpuceau" qui apparaît sur votre TH...

Vous voudriez savoir ce que ça veut dire DMTO, putain...

Vous n'avez jamais compris la différence entre le Trésor Public et les Impôts...

*BREF!!*

Vous avez des questions!

...On peut essayer d'y répondre. Toutes les bonnes volontés sont les bienvenues pour aider les canards dans la compréhension de cette administration qui va les suivre jusqu'après leur mort  ::trollface:: 



*Featuring :* Roupille, Baron, Burr, Ventilo et Nirm.

...et Antitan c'est quand tu veux!

----------


## Jolaventur

Plus que trente minutes. :tired:

----------


## frapadingo

Quels sont les meilleurs paradis fiscaux et les ficelles pour bien planquer son fric, sa tune, son oseille ???

Édite :  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Trop tard, j'ai ton IP  :tired: 




> Plus que trente minutes.


Avant que je te repère?  :tired:

----------


## Anon26492

C'est un peu comme si un flic de la brigade des stups ouvrait un topic sur la botanique.

----------


## Baron

On a dit pour TOUTES questions  :tired: 

Implicitement, c'est pour aider...  :tired:

----------


## Anon26492

C'est quoi alors la tolérance de 5% ? Le potentiel m'intéresse  :Bave:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Avant que je te repère?


Je suis non imposable
Je paye pas la taxe d'habitation ni la taxe foncière pourtant j'ai un titre de propriété.



Spoiler Alert! 


Ah et je paye pas ma carte de bus non plus




Ah et sinon j'ai un VPN. :B):

----------


## frapadingo

> Trop tard, j'ai ton IP


C'est donc toi IP man  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

Est-ce te tu aurais un document ou site officiel qui décrit clairement la fiscalité des non-résidents? Quel est le taux appliqué aux comptes d'épargnes, aux dividendes, aux plus-values, etc, parce que j’entends tout et son contraire. D'après ce que je sais on est nombreux sur ce forum, donc ça ne doit pas intéresser que moi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Putain de bonne idée ce topic !

Tiens, j'en ai deux pour toi.

Est-ce qu'un citoyen classique biclassé modeste peut s'attendre à être contrôlé fiscalement, comme ça, ou il faut des pré-requis louches ?

Dans les papiers qu'on doit garder des années et que l'on a perdu entre temps, lesquel sont cruciaux pour espérer draguer sa contrôleuse fiscale ?

----------


## Roupille

J'ai un poney à charge, ça compte pour une 1/2 part ?




> Est-ce qu'un citoyen classique biclassé modeste peut s'attendre à être contrôlé fiscalement, comme ça, ou il faut des pré-requis louches ?


Ta déclaration est vérifiée pas les agents de la dgfip, c'est le contrôle sur pièce . Tu peux ne même pas savoir que tu es contrôlé.
Si truc louche => demande de renseignements, éclaircissements => si pas de justifs => procédure de rectification contradictoire => si toujours pas de justifs, DTC




> Dans les papiers qu'on doit garder des années et que l'on a perdu entre temps, lesquel sont cruciaux pour espérer draguer sa contrôleuse fiscale ?


Délai de prescription de l'impot sur les revenus 3 ans. En clair l'IR 2008 on peut plus y toucher ni toi ni la dgfip. Sauf en cas de déficits fonciers, fraude et d'autres trucs que je me rappelle pas.

Pour les impôts locaux delai de prescription 1 an. En clair on peut plus toucher à la taxe d'habitation 2010 sauf cas particuliers  ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

> Est-ce te tu aurais un document ou site officiel qui décrit clairement la fiscalité des non-résidents? Quel est le taux appliqué aux comptes d'épargnes, aux dividendes, aux plus-values, etc, parce que j’entends tout et son contraire. D'après ce que je sais on est nombreux sur ce forum, donc ça ne doit pas intéresser que moi.


Procures-toi le traité officiel entre la France et ton pays d’accueil concernant la fiscalité (c'est facile à trouver et des accord fiscaux existent entre tous les pays du monde), tout y est abondamment détaillé.
Sinon, cela : http://www.france-expatries.com/Expa...on/etape5b.asp

---------- Post added at 21h48 ---------- Previous post was at 21h47 ----------




> J'ai un poney à charge, ça compte pour une 1/2 part ?


Uniquement s'il a dument été reçue comme don officiel de Vermine Supreme, voyons.

----------


## Praetor

Merci Gronours!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Putain de bonne idée ce topic !
> 
> Tiens, j'en ai deux pour toi.
> 
> Est-ce qu'un citoyen classique biclassé modeste peut s'attendre à être contrôlé fiscalement, comme ça, ou il faut des pré-requis louches ?
> 
> Dans les papiers qu'on doit garder des années et que l'on a perdu entre temps, lesquel sont cruciaux pour espérer draguer sa contrôleuse fiscale ?



Il faut garder tes bulletins de salaires à vie ou au moins jusqu'a liquidation de ta retraite.
Les relevé de banquec'est dix ans je crois.
Mais sinon y'a pas d'obligation.
Après les facture de travaux, vaut mieux les garder.

----------


## Roupille

> Est-ce te tu aurais un document ou site officiel qui décrit clairement la fiscalité des non-résidents? Quel est le taux appliqué aux comptes d'épargnes, aux dividendes, aux plus-values, etc, parce que j’entends tout et son contraire. D'après ce que je sais on est nombreux sur ce forum, donc ça ne doit pas intéresser que moi.


La fiscalité des non-résidents ( tu as ton domicile fiscal à l'étranger ) c'est quand tu es à l'étranger avec des revenus de source française. ( si t'as pas de revenu de source française pas de decla )Pour éviter la double imposition, deux cas possibles le credit d'impot ou l'exoneration ( mais avec système du taux effectif DTC ) suivant la convention fiscale entre la France et le pays ou tu resides. Sachant que pour un même pays suivant la catégorie de revenu le système peut être différent.
Pour les conv. fiscales ici

Pour les expatriés ( à l'étranger mais avec domicile fiscal en France ) c'est un peu différent

Pour les comptes d'épargne, ce sont les intérêts qui sont imposables. Certains sont exo (livret A) d'autres non. Ils sont pré-remplis sur ta décla et imposés à ton taux d'imposition IR. Les dividendes pareil, sauf qu'il y a un abattement de 40% plus un autre abattement forfaitaire. La différence est imposée au taux de l'IR. ( exception, le prélèvement libératoire )

Les plus-values de cessions mobilères sont imposées a un taux forfaire de 18% (  ca augmente pour l'ir 2011 je crois ). On impose la différence entre prix d'achat et prix de cession. Cette année pas de plafond d'exo.
Les pertes sont reportables 10 ans et imputables sur de futurs bénéfices.

Et tout les rev. du patrimoines ( donc capitaux mobiliers et plus-values de cessions mobilières) sont imposés aux prélèvements sociaux 12.3% l'année dernière, 13.5% pour l'ir 2011.

---------- Post added at 21h16 ---------- Previous post was at 21h07 ----------




> Je suis non imposable
> Je paye pas la taxe d'habitation ni la taxe foncière pourtant j'ai un titre de propriété.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ah et je paye pas ma carte de bus non plus


Pour la taxe d'habitation ici

Pour la TF ici

----------


## Burr

Tu peux me rajouter à la liste si tu le souhaites. 
Surtout que j'atterris dans un service des particuliers.
Même si bon là, j'en suis au stade padawan. Formation sur Clermont, le ciel est bleu, le temps est froid et les apéros sont nombreux.

----------


## Anon26492

Et ces 5% alors ?  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour la taxe d'habitation ici
> 
> Pour la TF ici


Merci mais c'était pas une question, c'est juste pour taquiner Baron.

----------


## Roupille

Je connais les 10% de tolérance quand tu modifies le montant de tes mensualités. Par contre les 5%  ::huh:: 

Peut être le seuil de recouvrement. En dessous d'un certain montant ( forfaitaire ) l'impot n'est pas demandé au contribuable, car il coute plus cher à collecter que ce qu'il rapporte à l'Etat.

----------


## Anon26492

Ça colle pas avec :




> Vous vous êtes toujours demandé qu'est-ce que c'était que cette tolérance de 5% de l'Administration...


 ::cry::

----------


## Roupille

Ah oui.  C'est quand tu reçois une proposition de rectification, les pénalités ne sont pas appliquées si le montant du rehaussement apporté aux chiffres déclarés n’est pas supérieur au vingtième de la base d’imposition retenue après redressement (soit 5 %).

----------


## Anon26492

Donc en gros, je peux tricher 5%, et si je me fais prendre je payerai juste ce que j'aurais du sans tricher ?

----------


## Roupille

Exact. ( tu as quand même les intérêts de retard (0.4% par mois))

----------


## Baron

C'est exactement la connerie qui a été comprise par des milliers de personnes, dont un de mes meilleurs potes, et qui lui a valu de payer une bonne majo  :Cigare: 

Putain Roupille, t'assures bien. Je te regarde, fonce dans le tas  :Cigare: 

Bon, je fais un laïus et je reviens...

----------


## KOUB

On notera que Baron est bien un fonctionnaire. Il propose son aide et laisse un autre la fournir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

> Surtout que j'atterris dans un service des particuliers


Un SIP...  :Emo: 

Mon rêve...  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 21h42 ---------- Previous post was at 21h41 ----------




> On notera que Baron est bien un fonctionnaire. Il propose son aide et laisse un autre la fournir.


D'abord, je suis allé bouffer  :tired: 

Et ensuite, j'aurais mieux fait d'ouvrir le topac sur MUMBLE parce tout taper, c'est lourd  :tired: 

Mais c'est le début, ça va se tasser...  :Cigare:

----------


## Anon26492

Roupille : Ça fait du 4.8% l'année, en plaçant la somme fraudée à 2% ça vaut le coup. Quel est le délai moyen constaté entre le paiement initial et la rectification ? D'ailleurs au passage, quel est le délai de prescription ?

Baron : pourquoi une connerie ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais c'est le début, ça va se tasser...


T'as vu la taille du topic de Grand Maître B ?

Adieu  ::): .

----------


## Baron

> Est-ce te tu aurais un document ou site officiel qui décrit clairement la fiscalité des non-résidents? Quel est le taux appliqué aux comptes d'épargnes, aux dividendes, aux plus-values, etc, parce que j’entends tout et son contraire. D'après ce que je sais on est nombreux sur ce forum, donc ça ne doit pas intéresser que moi.


Je rebondis sur celle-là : Il est possible de poser des questions mais selon l'attente de la réponse, il faudrait être précis. La situation des non-résidents est toujours propres aux circonstances de faits. Si tu es global, on ne peut que rester évasif. Les conventions fiscales vont répondre en gros au problème mais peuvent ne pas couvrir la totalité des sujets.

----------


## Hobbes

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, merci pour la confirmation

----------


## Baron

Bon Roupille, pour ta notation de cette année, je peux faire un mot pour ton 0,06  :Cigare: 




> J'ai peur de dire une bêtise mais par rapport à la pension Hollande => Royal, c'est pas celle qui correspond à la conservation du niveau de vie des conjoints ?


Tu penses à la prestation compensatoire (article270 du code civil). Ce n'est pas la même chose que la pension alimentaire (article 203 et suivants du même code). Les deux régimes peuvent se rejoindre mais il existe une multiplicité d'applications possibles.

----------


## frapadingo

Ca commence à dégueuler chez moi, je ne sais plus ou mettre tout le pognon, au secours Baron !!!

----------


## Baron

Des dollars...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Et des faux probablement. Ca t'intéresse pas le faux-monnayage ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Roupille

> Bon Roupille, pour ta notation de cette année, je peux faire un mot pour ton 0,06


Fait moi simplement sortir de l'enfer de l'accueil. Je sais pas ce que j'ai fait dans une vie antérieure pour mériter ça. J'ai du être un Nicolas Cage ou un Christophe Lambert

----------


## Baron

Sans déconner, vous avez déjà du monde?

----------


## Praetor

> Des dollars...


Les dollars n'intéressent pas le fisc français? Intéressant ça...

Qu'en est-il des francs suisses?

----------


## Baron

Le mec qui reçoit des brouettes de dollars en liquide, c'est qu'il est dans des activités qui n'intéressent pas que nous. Dans ces cas-là, on laisse les autres passer devant et on ramasse derrière  :Cigare: 

Pour la Suisse, on a nos délateurs attitrés  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest14712

Ohé !

Voici ma situation.

Jusqu'en août 2010, j'habitais chez ma môman dans une ville A. En août 2010 nous avons déménagé, elle dans une ville B et moi dans une ville C. J'ai quitté la ville C le 31 décembre 2010 et comme j'ai changé de région j'ai pris un logement temporaire et je me suis domicilié « officiellement » chez ma mère, dans la ville B.

Retour en 2012. Ce matin je reçois dans ma boîte aux lettres une lettre du SIP et un avis d'imposition pour la taxe d'habitation. On me réclame 90 euros de taxe d'habitation dans la ville A, que j'ai donc quittée depuis août 2010. De plus la maison que j'occupais avec ma môman dans cette ville n'était en aucun cas à mon nom puisque c'était un logement de fonction dont elle bénéficiait pour son travail.

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'on me veut ni pourquoi je devrais payer ça. Est-ce que c'est normal ? Je suis en détresse.  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

Fastoche  :Cigare: 

Tu es roux et tu dois donc des impôts supplémentaires  :Cigare: 

Bon sinon, Je suppose que c'est la TH 2011 dont il s'agit. Si tu as déclaré vivre à B sur ta 2042, le SIP t'as taxé... à B au motif de l'occupation du local au 1er janvier. Normalement, tu aurais dû déclarer habiter à ton logement temporaire et demander à ce que ton courrier soit envoyé chez ta môman. 

Les questions qui se posent sont donc en suivant :
- As-tu payé une TH pour 2011 déjà?
- Ta maman à t-elle payé une TH pour 2011?
- Cette TH correspond-elle au logement de B?

Ce montant étant faible, et je ne crois pas que tu puisses être plafonné à ce point, il y a un truc qui cloche.

Donne-nous plus de détails...  ::trollface::

----------


## Guest14712

Je n'ai jamais payé de taxe d'habitation.

J'imagine que ma mère a payé la taxe pour son logement de B.

Mais sur l'avis d'imposition que j'ai reçu ce matin, il est bien précisé que ça concerne la ville A, avec l'adresse de la maison à cet endroit et tout. Il n'est fait aucune autre mention d'un quelconque autre logement.  ::wacko::

----------


## Baron

Ah ah!

Si t'as toujours été chez ta mère, c'est elle qui a dû s'acquitter à chaque fois de la TH, chose normale, mais comme expliqué ci-avant, tu as compté dans le calcul de cet impôt. Si ta mère pouvait prétendre à un plafonnement, il est possible que tu l'en ais privé.

Mais soit, il y a une erreur. Vu le montant (j'insiste), ne serait-ce que parce qu'à A vous disposiez d'une dépendance genre un garage non mitoyen? C'est pas que ce soit important mais ça expliquerait l'erreur qui est classique : on pense à mettre à jour la maison pour la TH mais on oublie le garage. Si tout à été fait comme il faut, ton dossier à dû déménager avec toi et ils doivent déjà savoir que tu n'étais plus sur place.

Donc si tu veux regler ça, il faut dire au SIP qui t'a retrouvé que tu as déménagé à C, preuves à l'appui (résiliation de bail de A, quittance de loyer à C, etc. bref, ce que tu veux).

Là où ça se complique, c'est qu'ils vont vérifier que tu as été taxé ailleurs. J'espère du coup que tu apparais bien à B avec ta mère.

Sinon, ce que je te dis, c'est le côté "erreur probable". Possible que ce soit plus compliqué...

Anyway, pense en tout cas aux choses qui ont été dites ici. Sauf à vouloir faire payer plus à ta mère, tu ne devrais pas figurer sur sa TH si tu n'habitais pas avec elle au 1er janvier. Qui plus est, si l'administration trouve ta trace dans un autre logement au 1er janvier, tu vas avoir une autre TH (possiblement secondaire). Donc il faut bien distinguer adresse de correspondance et adresse fiscale.

C'est dur d'en discuter sans tous les éléments, aussi n'hésite-pas à MP. 

Dans l'odre : contestation auprès du SIP avec copie de la TH et de tes preuves de mutation de local. Au passage, tu précises ton adresse fiscale au 1er janvier 2011 (copie de ton avis IR). On sait jamais. Pour la lettre tu te prends pas la tête : tu dis que tu as déménagé le tant et qu'au 1er janvier 2011, tu résidais à B. 

Bon c'est long ce que j'ai dit mais putain, avec cet IPhone de chie, c'est pas facile d'organiser une réponse...  ::|:

----------


## Guest14712

Merci beaucoup !  ::lol:: 

Je vais regarder tout ça mais une dernière question : si je fais ça ils ne risquent pas de corriger la situation en me demandant plus de 90 euros ?  ::ninja::  Parce que si je fais remarquer l'erreur et qu'au final ils me demandent encore plus après correction je ferais mieux de payer les 90 euros en sifflotant l'air de rien.  ::siffle:: 

Ah et non, pas de garage éloigné ou quoi que ce soit à A.

---------- Post added at 09h18 ---------- Previous post was at 09h08 ----------




> Sauf à vouloir faire payer plus à ta mère, tu ne devrais pas figurer sur sa TH si tu n'habitais pas avec elle au 1er janvier.


Donc en gros si correction il y a soit ils vont demander de l'argent à ma mère s'ils considèrent que j'habitais avec elle au 1er janvier, soit ils vont m'envoyer une autre TH s'ils considèrent que j'habitais ailleurs, c'est ça ?

Je me demande si c'est si intéressant que ça de corriger du coup.

----------


## Ouhlala

Tiens j'ai une question pour les experts sanguinaires du coin : Si je travaille avec les Territoires d'Outre Mer, faut-il déclarer les revenus en métropole, ou juste zapper et déclarer dans mon cas en nouvelle calédonie? Y-a-il moyen de se rendre non imposable (style en déclarant l'habitation et 6mois de boulot là bas)?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dar

> Tiens j'ai une question pour les experts sanguinaires du coin : Si je travaille avec les Territoires d'Outre Mer, faut-il déclarer les revenus en métropole, ou juste zapper et déclarer dans mon cas en nouvelle calédonie? Y-a-il moyen de se rendre non imposable (style en déclarant l'habitation et 6mois de boulot là bas)?


Ha ca quand il s'agit de s'insurger sur les abus du systeme y'a du monde, mais quand c'est son tour de passer à table on hésite pas à en reprendre 2 fois  :^_^:

----------


## Baron

> si je fais ça ils ne risquent pas de corriger la situation en me demandant plus de 90 euros ?  Parce que si je fais remarquer l'erreur et qu'au final ils me demandent encore plus après correction je ferais mieux de payer les 90 euros en sifflotant l'air de rien.


D'apres ce que tu décris, tu as fait ta déclaration 2011 en te domiciliant au 1er janvier de cette même année chez ta mère. Dans ces conditions, tu dois figurer sur sa TH.




> Ah et non, pas de garage éloigné ou quoi que ce soit à A


Alors vous étiez dans une cage à lapin?  ::ninja:: 




> Donc en gros si correction il y a soit ils vont demander de l'argent à ma mère s'ils considèrent que j'habitais avec elle au 1er janvier, soit ils vont m'envoyer une autre TH s'ils considèrent que j'habitais ailleurs, c'est ça ?


Pas exactement. Si tu as été pris en compte chez ta mère, il n'y aura aucune correction et tu seras remboursé. Indépendamment de toute cette histoire, si le propriétaire de ton logement "provisoire" informe spontanément ou sur demande nos services, tu mangeras une TH supplémentaire avec risque de taxation secondaire. Comme tu m'as pas donné d'infos sur ce logement, je peux pas t'en dire plus.

Et sinon il vaut mieux ne pas trop jouer l'autruche avec nous parce que si tu veux prouver ta bonne foi et qu'on constate des manoeuvres contestables, on sera beaucoup moins conciliants  ::ninja:: 




> Tiens j'ai une question pour les experts sanguinaires du coin : Si je travaille avec les Territoires d'Outre Mer, faut-il déclarer les revenus en métropole, ou juste zapper et déclarer dans mon cas en nouvelle calédonie? Y-a-il moyen de se rendre non imposable (style en déclarant l'habitation et 6mois de boulot là bas)?


Wopinaise  ::O: 

Le jeu des 25 questions en une  ::O: 

Le souci, c'est que tu ne décris pas assez bien ta situation. Un salarié domicilié en France qui va à l'étranger, c'est pas un salarié payé par une boite étrangère qui travaille en France, qui n'est pas non plus un salarié en mission à l'étranger, etc.

Il faut que tu me dises par qui tu es payé, pour qu'elle mission, combien de temps tu es à l'étranger, qu'elle est ta situation maritale, où habite ta famille le cas échéant, si tu es proprio en France et je consentirai à prophétiser un truc  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest14712

Le mystère s'épaissit.

J'ai contacté ma mère cet après-midi qui m'a dit que je n'étais pas inclus dans sa TH. Donc apparemment ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'ils me réclament en plus, c'est bien ces 90 euros qui sont censés être ma TH pour 2011. Mais à une adresse où je ne suis plus depuis l'été 2010.  :tired: 

Concernant mon logement provisoire c'était une location de courte durée d'un appartement meublé quand je suis arrivé dans les Alpes, le temps de trouver autre chose. Donc ce n'était pas mon domicile.

 ::wacko::

----------


## Baron

Bon. On va procéder par élimination  :tired: 

As-tu bien reçu ton avis d'imposition 2011? (sur les revenus de 2010)

Si oui, à quelle adresse? (fiscale)

----------


## Guest14712

Je viens de regarder sur l'avis d'imposition 2011 et l'adresse est bien dans la ville A, celle où on me réclame les 90 euros.

J'ai dû rater un truc quelque part là.  :tired:

----------


## Anon26492

90 euros ? Surement la rouxdevance.

----------


## Guest14712

Nope. Il est bien précisé que c'est la TH et que la rouxdevance est de 0.

Pas de rouxdevance. Jamais.  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

Dans la ville A, vous aviez pas par hasard un parking ? ( ca correspondrait au montant )

Je suspecte un oubli dans la mise à jour de la th de la ville A  :tired:

----------


## Ouhlala

> Wopinaise 
> 
> Le jeu des 25 questions en une 
> 
> Le souci, c'est que tu ne décris pas assez bien ta situation. Un salarié domicilié en France qui va à l'étranger, c'est pas un salarié payé par une boite étrangère qui travaille en France, qui n'est pas non plus un salarié en mission à l'étranger, etc.
> 
> Il faut que tu me dises par qui tu es payé, pour qu'elle mission, combien de temps tu es à l'étranger, qu'elle est ta situation maritale, où habite ta famille le cas échéant, si tu es proprio en France et je consentirai à prophétiser un truc


Alors j'ai 2 statut : autoentrepreneur (occasionnel) et intermittent du spectacle (principal). Alors courant de l'année 2012, je vais travailler en intermittent pour une boite française (1 à 3 ans) et donc en parallele en "auto entrepreneur" pour une boite située à Noumea (nc) pendant probablement quelques mois (durée inconnue à ce jour). 
J'ai la possibilité d'aller aussi à Noumea et me domicilier là bas quelques mois selon si c'est avantageux financièrement ou pas ( ::ninja:: )
Pour compliquer le tout, je vais probablement démenager à la Reunion dans la même année et éventuellement acheter une maison là bas. Situation maritale : union libre (et pacs possible avec ma moitié qui est réunionnaise).

NC est un Tom, et la Réunion un Dom. 

voili voilà :P

----------


## Baron

> 90 euros ? Surement la rouxdevance.


Ah putain  ::XD:: 




> Je viens de regarder sur l'avis d'imposition 2011 et l'adresse est bien dans la ville A, celle où on me réclame les 90 euros.
> 
> J'ai dû rater un truc quelque part là.


ah ben on y vient! Donc je sais pas ce que t'as bricolé sur ta déclaration 2042 mais tu n'as pas indiqué la bonne adresse suite à ton déménagement. Donc le SIP à dû voir revenir ta TH NPAI (n'habite pas à l'adresse indiquée) et le temps de vérifier ta nouvelle adresse, ils te l'ont envoyée au bon endroit (chez ta mère je suppose). Reste qu'il y a des questions qui me turlupinent:
- pourquoi 90 €? (t'as déclaré ne pas avoir de télé?)
- pourquoi l'avis IR t'est-il parvenu et pas l'avis TH? (t'aurais pas rempli une 2042 papier et indiqué une nouvelle adresse *après* le 1er janvier 2011?)

Il faudrait me dire quel était ton logement là-bas.

Et dans la pratique, tu aurais dû avoir une TH sur ton logement provisoire. C'était une location meublée chez l'habitant ou une piaule rien qu'à toi?

Je reste convaincu que tu devrais aplanir la situation avec ton SIP en leur expliquant clairement l'historique de ta situation et en leur demandant les éléments dont ils ont besoin.

---------- Post added at 09h39 ---------- Previous post was at 09h00 ----------




> Alors j'ai 2 statut : autoentrepreneur (occasionnel) et intermittent du spectacle (principal). Alors courant de l'année 2012, je vais travailler en intermittent pour une boite française (1 à 3 ans) et donc en parallele en "auto entrepreneur" pour une boite située à Noumea (nc) pendant probablement quelques mois (durée inconnue à ce jour). 
> J'ai la possibilité d'aller aussi à Noumea et me domicilier là bas quelques mois selon si c'est avantageux financièrement ou pas ()
> Pour compliquer le tout, je vais probablement démenager à la Reunion dans la même année et éventuellement acheter une maison là bas. Situation maritale : union libre (et pacs possible avec ma moitié qui est réunionnaise).


Je plains sincèrement les jeunes agents qui reçoivent le public et qui tombent sur des mecs comme toi  :tired: 

Je pense déjà que ça sera beaucoup plus facile à juger à posteriori avec des éléments concrets parce que là, c'est un poil flou... 

Sinon, en considérant que tu dois te rendre sur place pour une activité X et que tu seras salarié d'une boite francaise et qu'elle n'a pas d'etablissement stable la-bas, il faudra considérer le nombre de jours de présence dans l'année pour savoir ou tu dois déclarer (là où tu es resté le plus longtemps).

Je peux pas te faire un cours, ça serait énorme. Va plutôt voir la convention fiscale entre la France et la NC, ça te donnera la définition de "résident" (article 4) par rapport à laquelle tu devras te jauger selon ta propre situation. Ta situation d'auto-entrepreneur est réglé en article 13. Sauf que ce statut est purement français et que tu ne peux pas être sous ce régime si tu es résident étranger. De fait, si tu veux garder ta résidence française (attention, fiscalement, tu n'auras forcément le choix), il faut que la prestation ait un rapport avec ton auto-entreprise. Le risque, c'est que les services fiscaux locaux ne soient pas d'accords et domicilient ton activité là-bas en te demandant les impôts y afférents. Tu devrais donc contacter préalablement la DRESG (quand tu en sauras plus) pour leur demander un avis écrit sur ta situation. On est jamais trop prudent.

Enfin pour ta situation de salarié, jette un œil à l'article 14, ça te donnera les premiers éléments de réflexion. 

Avec tout ça et quand tu en sais un peu plus, on peut en rediscuter. Ce n'est qu'après qu'on pourra évoquer la situation avec madame (elle te suit?).

Le déménagement à la Réunion on s'en fout, ça reste la France.




> NC est un Tom, et la Réunion un Dom


Sans déconner?  :tired:

----------


## Guest14712

> Dans la ville A, vous aviez pas par hasard un parking ? ( ca correspondrait au montant )
> 
> Je suspecte un oubli dans la mise à jour de la th de la ville A


Non, pas de parking. C'était « juste » une maison.




> ah ben on y vient! Donc je sais pas ce que t'as bricolé sur ta déclaration 2042 mais tu n'as pas indiqué la bonne adresse suite à ton déménagement. Donc le SIP à dû voir revenir ta TH NPAI (n'habite pas à l'adresse indiquée) et le temps de vérifier ta nouvelle adresse, ils te l'ont envoyée au bon endroit (chez ta mère je suppose). Reste qu'il y a des questions qui me turlupinent:
> - pourquoi 90 €? (t'as déclaré ne pas avoir de télé?)
> - pourquoi l'avis IR t'est-il parvenu et pas l'avis TH? (t'aurais pas rempli une 2042 papier et indiqué une nouvelle adresse *après* le 1er janvier 2011?)
> 
> Il faudrait me dire quel était ton logement là-bas.
> 
> Et dans la pratique, tu aurais dû avoir une TH sur ton logement provisoire. C'était une location meublée chez l'habitant ou une piaule rien qu'à toi?
> 
> Je reste convaincu que tu devrais aplanir la situation avec ton SIP en leur expliquant clairement l'historique de ta situation et en leur demandant les éléments dont ils ont besoin.


Oui j'ai déclaré ne pas avoir de télévision pour la bonne et simple raison que je n'en avais pas.  ::P: 

Pour l'avis TH, j'ai déménagé dans une autre ville le 1er septembre 2011 donc je ne sais pas quand sont envoyés les avis mais c'est peut-être à cause de ça. Par contre j'avais fait un changement d'adresse en ligne, peut-être qu'il n'a pas été pris en compte et qu'ils l'ont envoyé à la même adresse que l'avis d'imposition sur le revenu.

Par contre je ne suis pas persuadé de devoir payer une TH sur le logement provisoire.  :tired:  En fait c'était un appartement meublé rien qu'à moi mais loué comme une location de vacances en quelque sorte. Sauf qu'au lieu de le louer à la semaine je l'ai loué au mois.

----------


## Ouhlala

> [/COLOR]Je plains sincèrement les jeunes agents qui reçoivent le public et qui tombent sur des mecs comme toi


Bah merci . 
Pour le statut "auto entrepreneur" je suis au courant qu'il n'existe pas à noumea (on parle de "Patente" là bas) . Je comptais acquérir le dit statut à Noumea, si je vois que c'est intéressant que j'aille sur place. Oui, le coté incertain de ma situation à venir est volontaire, vu que c'est selon les avantages de résider ou pas sur place, que je vais me décider, d'où ma volonté de me renseigner auparavant. 

Pour le reste je verrai quand j'en saurai plus .Je dois également me renseigner du coté de ma belle famille qui sont aussi dans le milieu des impots

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Pas de rouxdevance. Jamais.


Le roux ne devance jamais, il est toujours derrière.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest14712

Oui alors ça c'est pas forcément un inconvénient.  ::trollface::

----------


## Praetor

J'ai cogité sur les infos que vous m'aviez donné pour les non résidents, et j'ai deux nouvelles questions (on n'en a jamais fini avec les impôts  ::P: ):

- Comment convertir les revenus qui ne sont pas en euros? Il y a certainement un truc bien carré vu que ça touche aussi les nombreux frontaliers, mais je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site des impôts.

- Quel est mon revenu imposable? Ça peut sembler con comme question mais ça m'est venu en comparant avec la France. En France mon revenu imposable est ce qui reste après déduction des cotisations sociales. C'est à dire que ce que je paye pour mon assurance maladie et ma retraite n'est pas imposé. Or en Suisse l'assurance maladie est privée, et pour la retraite c'est tout comme (la retraite étatique est très insuffisante, il faut mettre de l'argent de coté). Étant donné que mon taux d'imposition est calculé comme si je vivais en France, puis-je déduire mon assurance maladie, mes frais de santé et une somme pour ma retraite?

----------


## Baron

Scusez, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des réponses...




> Non, pas de parking. C'était « juste » une maison.


Une maison...  ::O: 




> Pour l'avis TH, j'ai déménagé dans une autre ville le 1er septembre 2011 donc je ne sais pas quand sont envoyés les avis mais c'est peut-être à cause de ça. Par contre j'avais fait un changement d'adresse en ligne, peut-être qu'il n'a pas été pris en compte et qu'ils l'ont envoyé à la même adresse que l'avis d'imposition sur le revenu.


Oui donc t'as reçu ton avis IR et puis a TH est tombée NPAI...  :tired: 




> Par contre je ne suis pas persuadé de devoir payer une TH sur le logement provisoire.  En fait c'était un appartement meublé rien qu'à moi mais loué comme une location de vacances en quelque sorte. Sauf qu'au lieu de le louer à la semaine je l'ai loué au mois.


Je t'affirme que tu dois la TH pour ce logement 

Le logement "de vacances", c'est pas un motif d’exonération prévu par la loi.  :tired: 

Bon alors rassure-moi, tu as commencé à bosser en 2010 et t'as déclaré genre 3000 euros pour l'année... 

J'ai pas l'impression d'avancer avec ton affaire. Si on résume :
- Tu ne dois pas ces 90 euros (dont je pense qu'ils s'expliquent par de faibles revenus)
- Tu dois une TH 2011 sur le logement que tu occupais mais comme je ne sais pas dans quelles conditions exactement (qui te l'a loué? pro ou particulier? Partie d'habitation principale ou complètement autonome), je ne peux estimer tes risques de te faire rattraper pour payer une TH pour ce bien. 

Pour la MAJ en ligne, c'est sûr que ça a été pris en compte. Si tu as un compte fiscal ouvert, tu peux vérifier tes coordonnées. 

Les conseils donnés plus haut tiennent toujours  ::ninja::  




> Bah merci . 
> Pour le statut "auto entrepreneur" je suis au courant qu'il n'existe pas à noumea (on parle de "Patente" là bas) . Je comptais acquérir le dit statut à Noumea, si je vois que c'est intéressant que j'aille sur place. Oui, le coté incertain de ma situation à venir est volontaire, vu que c'est selon les avantages de résider ou pas sur place, que je vais me décider, d'où ma volonté de me renseigner auparavant. 
> 
> Pour le reste je verrai quand j'en saurai plus .Je dois également me renseigner du coté de ma belle famille qui sont aussi dans le milieu des impots


Bonne famille, ça  :Cigare: 

Je sais pas si tu vas parvenir à faire un bilan bien objectif des avantages et inconvénients (je ne parle pas que des impôts) parce que ça sera vraiment a posteriori que tu pourras réellement mesurer et que tu n'auras pas le choix après coup de revenir sur ta position puisque les textes sont contraignants. Si tu arrives à faire une bonne simu, je te tire mon chapeau  :;): 




> J'ai cogité sur les infos que vous m'aviez donné  pour les non résidents, et j'ai deux nouvelles questions (on n'en a  jamais fini avec les impôts ):
> 
> - Comment convertir les revenus qui ne sont pas en euros? Il y a  certainement un truc bien carré vu que ça touche aussi les nombreux  frontaliers, mais je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site des impôts.


C'est ne page 2 de la notice de la 2047 : _Si les revenus ou bénéfices en cause ont été encaissés en monnaie étrangère, ils doivent être déclarés pour leur contre-valeur en euros, calculée d’après le cours du change à Paris au jour de l’encaissement (réception en espèces, inscription au crédit d’un compte, etc.)._




> - Quel est mon revenu imposable? Ça peut sembler con comme question mais  ça m'est venu en comparant avec la France. En France mon revenu  imposable est ce qui reste après déduction des cotisations sociales.  C'est à dire que ce que je paye pour mon assurance maladie et ma  retraite n'est pas imposé. Or en Suisse l'assurance maladie est privée,  et pour la retraite c'est tout comme (la retraite étatique est très  insuffisante, il faut mettre de l'argent de coté). Étant donné que mon  taux d'imposition est calculé comme si je vivais en France, puis-je  déduire mon assurance maladie, mes frais de santé et une somme pour ma  retraite?


Euh... C'est quoi ta situation exactement, rappelle-moi? Tu es résident français? Suisse? Tu travailles où et pour qui? (entreprise française? Helvétique?) Ce "qui" est-il en Suisse (établissement stable)? Tes intérêts familiaux sont où (marié? enfants?)

C'est juste qu'il faudrait voir à pas se planter parce que par exemple, le Canton de Genève n'a pas d'accord avec la France pour les travailleurs frontaliers et il faudrait savoir si tu peux prétendre à ce statut.

----------


## Guest14712

> Bon alors rassure-moi, tu as commencé à bosser en 2010 et t'as déclaré genre 3000 euros pour l'année...


J'ai commencé à bosser en janvier 2011 en fait. Avant j'étais étudiant jusque septembre 2010 puis au chômage fin 2010.

----------


## Praetor

> C'est ne page 2 de la notice de la 2047 : _Si les revenus ou bénéfices en cause ont été encaissés en monnaie étrangère, ils doivent être déclarés pour leur contre-valeur en euros, calculée d’après le cours du change à Paris au jour de l’encaissement (réception en espèces, inscription au crédit d’un compte, etc.)._


Si je comprend bien, il suffit que je retrouve le cours du CHF pour chaque jour où j'ai touché mon salaire. Ça va, ce n'est pas trop compliqué.




> Euh... C'est quoi ta situation exactement, rappelle-moi? Tu es résident français? Suisse? Tu travailles où et pour qui? (entreprise française? Helvétique?) Ce "qui" est-il en Suisse (établissement stable)? Tes intérêts familiaux sont où (marié? enfants?)


Résident suisse, je suis employé par une entreprise suisse (qui appartient à 100% à un groupe français mais je ne pense pas que ce soit important), j'ai un contrat local suisse, j'ai aussi un contrat français avec une entreprise française (la maison-mère) mais ce n'est qu'un droit au retour (aucune rémunération) donc ça ne devrait pas avoir d'influence. Tout est suisse  :^_^: 

Mais j'ai des revenus français. C'est pas grand chose, mais je dois quand même les déclarer. En revenu du travail j'ai touché en 2011 la fameuse prime de Sarkozy sur les bénéfices de 2010, et sinon j'ai gagné quelques euros grâce à mes économies restées en France.

----------


## Baron

Ou tu moyennes un taux sur l'année si tes revenus sont réguliers.

Par contre, du coup, je ne comprends plus ta question. Si tu demandais quel montant suisse tu devais déclarer en France, ce sont les montants effectivement imposés en Suisse. Si c'est le montant de tes revenus français à déclarer en France, bah c'est le montant imposable. Si c'est le montant suisse des revenus à déclarer en Suisse, demande à Tsonga  ::ninja:: 




> J'ai commencé à bosser en janvier 2011 en fait. Avant j'étais étudiant jusque septembre 2010 puis au chômage fin 2010.


Ah bah voilà pourquoi 90 euros  ::lol:: 

Dans ces conditions, tu peux régulariser ta situation. Vu que tu n'as pas dû toucher grand-chose, tu es plafonné et ta TH sera au max la même partout. Avez-vous seulement optimisé une pension alimentaire entre ta mère et toi?  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Si tu demandais quel montant suisse tu devais déclarer en France, ce sont les montants effectivement imposés en Suisse.


C'est ça. Mon interrogation vient du fait que ce que l'on appelle "revenu imposable" en France (ie ce qui reste APRES avoir payé l'assurance maladie et la retraite) ne correspond pas à ce qui est imposé en Suisse (ie le revenu AVANT l'assurance maladie et la retraite). Cela car les système sociaux sont à l'opposé l'un de l'autre.

Donc si je te comprend bien, le fisc français va calculer mon taux d'imposition en incluant à mon revenu mon assurance maladie (ainsi que les frais de santé non remboursés qui l'auraient été en France) et mon épargne retraite, ce qui n'aurait pas été le cas si je vivais en France.

----------


## Guest14712

> Ah bah voilà pourquoi 90 euros 
> 
> Dans ces conditions, tu peux régulariser ta situation. Vu que tu n'as pas dû toucher grand-chose, tu es plafonné et ta TH sera au max la même partout. Avez-vous seulement optimisé une pension alimentaire entre ta mère et toi?


Je connais déjà le truc mais merci.  :Cigare: 

Merci de ton aide en tout cas.  ::lol::  Je vais leur envoyer une lettre la semaine prochaine de toute façon pour leur signaler l'erreur.

----------


## Baron

Yapadquoi  ::lol:: 




> C'est ça. Mon interrogation vient du fait que ce que l'on appelle "revenu imposable" en France (ie ce qui reste APRES avoir payé l'assurance maladie et la retraite) ne correspond pas à ce qui est imposé en Suisse (ie le revenu AVANT l'assurance maladie et la retraite). Cela car les système sociaux sont à l'opposé l'un de l'autre.
> 
> Donc si je te comprend bien, le fisc français va calculer mon taux d'imposition en incluant à mon revenu mon assurance maladie (ainsi que les frais de santé non remboursés qui l'auraient été en France) et mon épargne retraite, ce qui n'aurait pas été le cas si je vivais en France.


Alors comprenons-nous bien : Si tu es résident fiscal Suisse, tes cas d'imposition en France sont vraiment limitées et j'espère que tu les maitrises (article 164B du CGI). La prime Sarkozy dont tu parles (celle qui échoit aux salariés dans les entreprises qui distribuent des dividendes?) m'apparaît être comme de nature salariale et si tu étais résident fiscal Suisse toute l'année 2011, elle devrait être imposée en Suisse.

Par ailleurs, indiquer ton revenu mondial ne sert que si tu prétends pouvoir être imposé à un taux autre que 20% (ce qui dans le doute est quand même une bonne démarche). 

Alors oui, ça te paraît inique de ne pas déduire des prélèvements qui le sont automatiquement en France mais je ne trouve aucune disposition qui dit le contraire. Dans la mesure où il faut que tu présentes un certificat d'imposition helvétique, il faut bien que les montants correspondent. De la même façon que lorsqu'un résident français déclare des revenus étrangers, le crédit d'impôt est calculé sur les revenus imposés et non sur la fraction qui aurait été imposable en France.

Si tu as des doutes, le mieux est de demander à être mis en relation avec un spécialiste de la Suisse en contactant la Direction des Résidents à l’Étranger et des Services Généraux (DRESG), par téléphone ou par mail. Si tu les contactes par courriel, tu pourras conserver au chaud la réponse et déclarer en toute quiétude en te disant que si on te demande des comptes, tu pourras dire que tu as suivi ce qu'on t'a dit.

----------


## Praetor

> (celle qui échoit aux salariés dans les entreprises qui distribuent des dividendes?)


Celle-là même.

Merci pour les précisions!

----------


## Baron

You're welcome  :Cigare: 


Oui enfin faudrait pas croire non plus que je fraternise avec des exilés helvétiques...  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

T'as peur pour ta réputation?  :^_^: 

Si ça peut te rassurer, d'après mes calculs je peux prétendre à un taux inférieur aux fameux 20%, je suis donc loin d'être un exilé fiscal  :;):

----------


## Baron

Non mais... Rien que "Suisse", c'est suspicieux  :tired:

----------


## Pilu

Salut !
Ma démarche peut paraître un peu étrange mais elle est sincère : je suis actuellement en 3e année de licence en gestion et je dois choisir mon orientation de master sous peu.
Ne sachant pas vraiment quoi choisir, j'hésite entre plusieurs domaines dont la gestion de production et des métiers liés à la fiscalité.

J'aimerai donc avoir vos avis et expériences quant à ces métiers : je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vraiment parler avec des professionnels cette année ce qui rend les choses un peu flou. 
J'ai juste vraiment apprécié les cours en fait, j'ai pas vraiment d'idée de ce qui est fait au quotidien.

Ma principale peur reste par rapport à l'importance accordée au droit : même si j'ai des facilités à apprendre la fiscalité à cause du caractère logique des "règles" appliquées, j'ai plus une approche pratique que théorique des choses de manière générale  ::sad:: .

----------


## Praetor

Tu gagneras plus de fric et choisissant la fiscalité.

----------


## Baron

> Salut !
> Ma démarche peut paraître un peu étrange mais elle est sincère : je suis actuellement en 3e année de licence en gestion et je dois choisir mon orientation de master sous peu.
> Ne sachant pas vraiment quoi choisir, j'hésite entre plusieurs domaines dont la gestion de production et des métiers liés à la fiscalité.
> 
> J'aimerai donc avoir vos avis et expériences quant à ces métiers : je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vraiment parler avec des professionnels cette année ce qui rend les choses un peu flou. 
> J'ai juste vraiment apprécié les cours en fait, j'ai pas vraiment d'idée de ce qui est fait au quotidien.
> 
> Ma principale peur reste par rapport à l'importance accordée au droit : même si j'ai des facilités à apprendre la fiscalité à cause du caractère logique des "règles" appliquées, j'ai plus une approche pratique que théorique des choses de manière générale .


Alors ce serait avec plaisir que je te répondrais mais si tu pouvais être plus précis, ça serait mieux. Est-ce que ta demande porte sur la spécialité de droit fiscal, auquel cas les métiers peuvent être assez nombreux et incluent ceux de l'Administration, ou bien ta question porte spécifiquement sur les métiers des Finances Publiques?  ::):

----------


## Frite

Je n'ai pas de question sur la fiscalité elle-même, étant donné que je suis domicilié aux Îles Caïman, je voudrais juste savoir qui représente la statue du premier message ?

----------


## Pilu

Je pense que ma question porte plus spécifiquement sur les métiers des FP en fait.  ::): 

J'ai un parcours qui comporte beaucoup plus de gestion que de droit et je ne pense pas avoir le bagage nécessaire pour aller directement en master, la plupart demandant un bac +4 dans la spécialité (master auquel je ne peux candidater car licence en cours spécialisée gestion, bref...).
La seule voie d'accès que je trouve consiste en des masters de comptabilité/finance axés gestion de patrimoine, qui comportent une bonne part de droit fiscal mais sont (très) spécialisés et plus axés sur le privé.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je n'ai pas de question sur la fiscalité elle-même, étant donné que je suis domicilié aux Îles Caïman, je voudrais juste savoir qui représente la statue du premier message ?


Tineye m'amène ici. Il s'agit donc vraisemblablement de la statue Jacques Coeur à Bourges.


En remerciement, je peux te prêter un peu d'argent ? C'est pour lui faire prendre des vacances.  ::siffle::

----------


## Baron

Merci Ithilsul  :tired: 

Frite, tu mérites ton officieux sous-titre  :tired: 




> Je pense que ma question porte plus spécifiquement sur les métiers des FP en fait. 
> 
> J'ai un parcours qui comporte beaucoup plus de gestion que de droit et je ne pense pas avoir le bagage nécessaire pour aller directement en master, la plupart demandant un bac +4 dans la spécialité (master auquel je ne peux candidater car licence en cours spécialisée gestion, bref...).
> La seule voie d'accès que je trouve consiste en des masters de comptabilité/finance axés gestion de patrimoine, qui comportent une bonne part de droit fiscal mais sont (très) spécialisés et plus axés sur le privé.


Alors je vais te répondre simplement. Tes connaissances seront utiles mais pas déterminantes. Sauf à vraiment viser des postes particuliers (genre DLF), il vaut mieux avoir du sens pratique que du bagage en droit.

Le nombre de métiers dans les FP est très important et dépend du grade que tu as quand tu rentres.
- Le cadre C est réservé aux détenteurs du Brevet des collèges. En pratique, il n'y a quasi que des bac+ qui l'ont. Les postes sont très axés sur la gestion de dossiers ou le traitement de tâches. Certains postes, comme en SIP, sont vraiment intéressants (avec de moins en moins de saisie et de plus en plus de contrôle). Mais bon, c'est assez basique et peut ennuyer à force.
- Le cadre B est réservé aux bacs. Le niveau est assez élevé du fait d'une diminution dans le recrutement. Clairement le poste est plus intéressant mais il y a plus de pression aussi. Il s'agit toujours la plupart du temps de gestion de dossiers ou de contrôles plus importants. La difficulté ne vient pas forcément du droit parce que c'est ciblé, tu as de la doc et plein de collègues qui t'aident. Le plus dur, c'est plutôt la gestion aléatoire de ton temps, les imprévus, les cas exotiques, les problèmes de personnel ou autre. Attention, quand je dis "le poste", c'est pour synthétiser. En début de carrière, c'est surtout SIP/SIE (gestion particuliers / professionnels) mais après tu peux faire des tas d'autres trucs comme la gestion de collectivité, en encadrant des agents, du contrôle de la fraude (en BCR ou pour la DNEF), ou, comme pour le cadre C d'ailleurs, être en Direction et faire de la stat, de la gestion de budget, etc. Bref, aucun souci de s'ennuyer ou de passer son temps à faire du rat de bibliothèque.
- Le cadre A réservé aux Bac+3. Le concours risque de devenir un peu plus élitiste au vu des débouchés. Là aussi tu as beaucoup de métiers et surtout qui demandent plus d'autonomie. Tu peux être chef de service (ce qui veut dire à toi la gestion de personnel et les questions les plus cons) comme tu peux être (la plus grosse probabilité) vérificateur. Et selon où tu tombes, ça peut être du sport : tu peux arriver à la DVNI et commencer ta carrière en allant poser des questions à 10 avocats chez TOTAL  :Cigare: 
Pas de panique, tout est encadré et les anciens sont là pour expliquer le métier. De fait, tu fais du fiscal, certes, mais tu t'aperçois que le plus important, c'est d'être curieux et fûté. Si tu fais de la vérification en brigade départementale, tu seras plus souvent en train de faire du Excel pour reconstituer un stock que du fiscal  ::ninja:: 

Bon bref, c'est très succinct ce que je te dis mais l'essentiel, c'est de comprendre qu'il y a beaucoup de métiers et que si tu ne te plais pas a un endroit, il n'y a aucune difficulté à en changer. Pour la formation préalable, aucun souci : il y en a autant, voire plus, qui ont fait des maths plutôt que du droit  :;):

----------


## Frite

> Tineye m'amène ici. Il s'agit donc vraisemblablement de la statue Jacques Coeur à Bourges.
> 
> En remerciement, je peux te prêter un peu d'argent ? C'est pour lui faire prendre des vacances.


Ah oui Jacques Coeur évidemment, le saint-patron des percepteurs.  :tired: 

Je m'occuperai de ton argent avec plaisir, d'ailleurs j'ai un excellent placement à te proposer, rendement de 17,81% garanti, tu seras ravi de savoir que ton argent finance des mercenaires ouzbeks. 





> Frite, tu mérites ton officieux sous-titre


Nooooon, ne mets pas mon nom et  :tired:  dans la même phrase, je ne veux pas finir comme toutes tes dernières victimes, sous un pont avec pour seule couverture des assignations et avis de redressement.  ::sad::

----------


## Pilu

Merci de la réponse Baron !

J'ai un peu regardé en quoi consistaient les concours, c'est tendu ou c'est réalisable sans prendre un semestre pour les travailler ?
Faut que je continue à explorer les orientations potentielles, sachant que j'aimerai bien pouvoir voyager durant ma vie professionnelle et j'ai l'impression que c'est par nature pas vraiment compatible  ::): .

----------


## Baron

Impossible de te dire les conditions de la réussite. Certains l'auront sans bosser et d'autres n'y arriveront jamais (j'ai des noms). La seule chose que je puisse dire, c'est que si tu bosses, t'as plus de chances. 

Par contre, c'est pas incompatible avec le voyage. Y a des missions à l'étranger, des programmes d'échanges, des attaches fiscaux aux ambassades, etc.

Faut juste se distinguer pour y prétendre  ::): 




> Nooooon, ne mets pas mon nom et  dans la même phrase, je ne veux pas finir comme toutes tes dernières victimes, sous un pont avec pour seule couverture des assignations et avis de redressement.


Viens faire un câlin...  ::trollface::

----------


## LeBonDieu

> Bon, bah, hier, j'allais tout guilleret au centre des impôts verser mes 400€, et une fois au gichet, PAF, on me ressort ces foutus 1200€ (ça a augmenté, j'ai été majoré pour retard...). Là, j'ai été à deux doigts de balancer une flopée d'insulte concernant les mamans et les poneys. Je dois avoir 4 ou 5 feuilles de reçu, comme quoi, j'ai fais une réclamation. Aucune n'a été prise en compte, on dirait.
> 
> On m'a conseillé d'envoyer des mails direct à la préfecture. J'en ai marre. Et je n'ai même plus les moyens de m'acheter une corde et un tabouret, vu le fric qu'on me réclame.
> J'ai l'impression d'être blindé de fric ("Alors, tu vois, je paye 1500€ d'impôts locaux pour mon magnifique loft duplexe à un étage de 40m²").


Bon, finalement, ça s'est bien terminé. Quelque part en France, dans le centre névralgique qui dirige le corps impositoire, ils ont fini par se rendre compte de leur erreur. Et ils ont arrêté de me réclamer des sous sans réel raison.
Happy End. Je croise les doigts pour l'année prochaine.
Par contre, je me suis planté, ce n'était pas à la préfecture que je devais envoyer un mail, mais à un autre truc situé à Bobigny (donc, à coté de la préfecture), mais dont j'ai oublié le nom.

Et désolé Baron de ne pas avoir répondu au MP, je ne passe pas souvent sur le forum.

----------


## Baron

Si ça s'arrange, c'est pas grave  ::): 

Mais la prochaine fois, dès le premier problème. Passe nous le dire ici et ça se réglera plus rapidement et plus sûrement  :Cigare:

----------


## redsensei

Il vient de m'en arriver une de bien bonne avec mon SIP.

Je suis parti tranquillement en vacances et voila qu'à mon retour je trouve un ATD daté de la veille de mon départ pour la taxe habitation 2011 non payé.  ::O: 

Je suis bien entendu certain de l'avoir réglé rubis sur l'ongle et de ne jamais avoir reçu la moindre relance depuis.

Je tente donc de joindre mon SIP, Mercredi n'étant pas une bonne journée j'arrive finalement à les joindre le Jeudi à l'ouverture.

Ils retrouvent trace de l'ATD, me confirment que je suis bien un bon citoyen à jour de mes impôts et envoient immédiatement un courrier pour expliquer aux banques que c'etait une blague de leur part.  ::|: 

Alors ma question est la suivante, je suppose que mes banques vont certainement me facturer cette plaisanterie une certaine somme.

Quel type de courrier dois je faire pour me faire rembourser des frais ?

----------


## XonXoff

Hello,
J'ai une petite question technique. 
Je me suis marié en 2011, jusque là ça va. Donc en 2012 une déclaration commune, ça a l'air magique d'après le site des impôts il faut faire une télédéclaration puis apparemment il y a moyen d'en rajouter une autre... Ok.

Là ou il y a question, c'est que je règle mes impôts en tiers provisionnel, ma femme est mensualisée. Du coup comment ça va se passer quand on aura plus qu'une seule imposition ? 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Baron

> Il vient de m'en arriver une de bien bonne avec mon SIP.
> 
> Je suis parti tranquillement en vacances et voila qu'à mon retour je trouve un ATD daté de la veille de mon départ pour la taxe habitation 2011 non payé. 
> 
> Je suis bien entendu certain de l'avoir réglé rubis sur l'ongle et de ne jamais avoir reçu la moindre relance depuis.
> 
> Je tente donc de joindre mon SIP, Mercredi n'étant pas une bonne journée j'arrive finalement à les joindre le Jeudi à l'ouverture.
> 
> Ils retrouvent trace de l'ATD, me confirment que je suis bien un bon citoyen à jour de mes impôts et envoient immédiatement un courrier pour expliquer aux banques que c'etait une blague de leur part. 
> ...


Le souci, c'est que depuis qu'elles savent que les clients peuvent mettre en débet l'Administration, certaines banques rechignent à rembourser  ::ninja:: 
Le courrier qu'il faut rédiger, c'est plutôt à ta banque qu'il faut en demander la teneur et les justificatifs à y joindre. Sinon, il faut que tu demandes au SIP un courrier attestant de l'erreur, ça te sera toujours utile. 
Si tu veux la jouer freestyle, tu peux directement écrire à la banque en disant "Le _tel jour_, vous avez procédé à un ATD sur mon compte sur injonction du SIP de _là-bas_. Cette procédure étant infondée _(citation du justificatif ou précision de la date de contact entre le SIP et la banque)_, je vous prie de bien vouloir me rembourser l'intégralité des frais prélevés." avec les formules de politesse. Si ça marche, tant mieux. Sinon, qu'elle que soit ton option, tiens-nous au courant pour voir la suite  :;): 




> Hello,
> J'ai une petite question technique. 
> Je me suis marié en 2011, jusque là ça va. Donc en 2012 une déclaration commune, ça a l'air magique d'après le site des impôts il faut faire une télédéclaration puis apparemment il y a moyen d'en rajouter une autre... Ok.
> 
> Là ou il y a question, c'est que je règle mes impôts en tiers provisionnel, ma femme est mensualisée. Du coup comment ça va se passer quand on aura plus qu'une seule imposition ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance !


J'ai pas bien compris "il y a moyen d'en rajouter une autre"  ::O: 

Sinon, c'est con qu'il y ait pas Roupille ou Beurre par ici parce que je ne sais pas quels sont nos progrès dans le domaine. Pour expliquer la théorie, il faut savoir que le couple est un contribuable complètement indépendant des individus préexistants. De fait, le couple n'a aucune obligation de paiement l'année du PACS/mariage. J'entends par là qu'il n'a pas a s'acquitter des tiers. Jusqu'à maintenant, on pouvait rattacher les paiements des hommes au rôle du couple. Pour les femmes, c'était moins évident. Pour autant, en tout logique, si tu as déjà réglé ton tiers et que ton épouse est prélevée tous les mois, il ne devrait pas y avoir de difficulté à solder ces montants sur votre impôt commun.
En revanche, l'an prochain, vous serez automatiquement soumis aux obligations de tout contribuable, et avec tous les moyens possibles de paiement également. Donc par tiers si votre impôt 2012 excède le plafond fixe par la loi (dans les 350 euros). Vous pourrez également demander une mensualisation en 2013 avec votre avis 2012 (pour la creation ducontrat) auprès du SIP.

Si tu envisageais autre chose, tu peux poser la question  ::):

----------


## redsensei

> Le courrier qu'il faut rédiger, c'est plutôt à ta banque qu'il faut en demander la teneur et les justificatifs à y joindre. Sinon, il faut que tu demandes au SIP un courrier attestant de l'erreur, ça te sera toujours utile.


Je préfère de loin que ce soit les banques qui évitent de se goinfrer de frais plutôt que de me retourner contre le SIP d'autant plus que quand j'ai demandé un double de ce courrier qui dit que c'est une erreur de leur part, ils n'ont plus le droit de faire des copies faute de budget.  ::O:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je préfère de loin que ce soit les banques qui évitent de se goinfrer de frais plutôt que de me retourner contre le SIP d'autant plus que quand j'ai demandé un double de ce courrier qui dit que c'est une erreur de leur part, ils n'ont plus le droit de faire des copies faute de budget.


Demande un mail.  ::happy2:: 



Question : j'ai réglé il y a quelque temps le tiers provisionnel, puis, après estimation sur le site des impôts, il apparaît que je ne serai pas imposable (perte d'emploi depuis la dernière période). Ai-je moyen de récupérer ce tiers provisionnel, vu que je suis en galère de soussous ?

----------


## XonXoff

Alors, pour le "En rajouter une autre" c'est qu'il me semble avoir lu que pour faire la première télédéclaration commune, il faut faire une première télédéclaration avec mon numéro de télédéclarant par exemple, puis quand ma femme fera sa télédéclaration, elle devra ajouter le fait que c'est le suite d'une autre télédéclaration suite à un changement de situation. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair... mais je n'ai peut être pas non plus tout pigé... 

Ok, merci beaucoup pour la réponse, donc en résumé, cette année on paye chacun de notre côté nos impôts sur les revenus de 2010, ce qui est logique, et pour les revenus 2011 que l'on vas déclarer cette année on recevra un seul avis à régler en tiers, puis on changera après pour la mensualisation... Compris, content  :;): 

Merci Baron

----------


## Baron

> Je préfère de loin que ce soit les banques qui évitent de se goinfrer de frais plutôt que de me retourner contre le SIP d'autant plus que quand j'ai demandé un double de ce courrier qui dit que c'est une erreur de leur part, ils n'ont plus le droit de faire des copies faute de budget.


Fais-en des copies pour toi. Mais peu importe. Écris à ta banque et vois leur réaction. Comme expliqué, ils peuvent estimer les frais justifiés auquel cas ils te renvoient au SIP : /




> Demande un mail. 
> 
> 
> 
> Question : j'ai réglé il y a quelque temps le tiers provisionnel, puis, après estimation sur le site des impôts, il apparaît que je ne serai pas imposable (perte d'emploi depuis la dernière période). Ai-je moyen de récupérer ce tiers provisionnel, vu que je suis en galère de soussous ?


Si tu as un compte en ligne, si tu arrives à moduler tes tiers en indiquant que tu paieras 0, ça se fera automatiquement. Sinon à demander à ton SIP. Mais fais gaffe à pas te tromper!  :;): 




> Alors, pour le "En rajouter une autre" c'est qu'il me semble avoir lu que pour faire la première télédéclaration commune, il faut faire une première télédéclaration avec mon numéro de télédéclarant par exemple, puis quand ma femme fera sa télédéclaration, elle devra ajouter le fait que c'est le suite d'une autre télédéclaration suite à un changement de situation. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair... mais je n'ai peut être pas non plus tout pigé... 
> 
> Ok, merci beaucoup pour la réponse, donc en résumé, cette année on paye chacun de notre côté nos impôts sur les revenus de 2010, ce qui est logique, et pour les revenus 2011 que l'on vas déclarer cette année on recevra un seul avis à régler en tiers, puis on changera après pour la mensualisation... Compris, content 
> 
> Merci Baron


Pas du tout  :tired: 
L'année 2010, tu es censé l'avoir payée l'an dernier (2011). Cette année, 2012 (revenus de 2011), tu dois en avoir réglé une partie avec le tiers de février et ta femme avec sa mensualisation depuis janvier. Ces montants vous permettront de payer en septembre l'impôt 2012 sur les revenus 2011.
L'an prochain (en 2013, impôt des revenus 2012), vous serez soumis obligatoirement aux tiers en cas de dépassement du seuil cette année.

---------- Post added at 00h15 ---------- Previous post was at 00h15 ----------

Ce soir, je suis trop JC pour continuer  ::|:

----------


## Baron

Bon, ça va mieux  ::rolleyes:: 

Je reformule : cette année on va vous demander un impôt de, disons 500 €.
Vous pourrez dire au SIP d'y affecter les tiers provisionnels et les prélèvements effectués. Dans le pire des cas, ça serait paiement en entier de l'impôt à échéance et remboursement des tiers et mensualisation.
Comme vous dépassez le seuil, en février 2013, il vous sera demandé de régler un tiers de 500 € pour régler votre impôt 2013 sur les revenus de 2012 (par anticipation). Toutefois, vous pouvez des la fin de cette année, avec votre avis 2012 sur les revenus de 2011, demander une mensualisation du couple.

J'espère que j'ai été plus clair parce que JC, c'est pas facile d'expliquer  ::|:

----------


## XonXoff

Alors... En fait cette année rien ne change, je paye mes trois tiers, ma femme ses jesaispluscombien mensualités. après, on recevra plus qu'un avis d'imposition avec un nouveau numéro fiscal/télédéclarant à régler au tiers. Et après on pourra demander une mensualisation si on veux.

J'ai bon ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question bouffe :

Si je suis obligé de me suce-tenter sur mon lieu de travail, puis-je passer en frais le coût du repas d'entreprise sachant que j'habite à 5 minutes de mon lieu de travail (mais l'obligation de rester sur place fait que je pourrais habiter sur la Lune, ce serait pareil) ?

----------


## Pilu

Alors ça dépends si tu as un moyen de restauration collective à disposition ou non dans l'entreprise. 

Si non, tu peux opter pour le régime des frais réels : à la base tu as une déduction forfaitaire de 10% sur tes revenus (si salarié). Tu peux choisir d'opter pour le régime des frais réel qui fonctionne autour de plusieurs déductions : les frais de trajet domicile <> travail, les frais de déplacement pro à ta charge, les frais de formation pro ou de matériel nécessaire à l'activité à ta charge (les blouses pour un infirmier, par exemple, pas les costumes pour un commercial), les frais de restauration (4.35€ / repas sans justificatifs ou le prix du repas -4.35€ avec justificatifs)...
La liste est disponible ici : http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...Id=1&sfid=1210

Il faut alors faire un petit calcul pour évaluer si tu y gagnes par rapport aux 10% sur l'ensemble des salaires perçus.
Dans la mesure où tu habites à proximité de ton lieu de travail, ça m'étonnerait que ça soit intéressant mais ça dépendra de ta situation sur l'ensemble de l'année (si tu avais un travail à 30 bornes pendant 4 mois, ça le sera je pense).

----------


## Baron

> Alors... En fait cette année rien ne change, je paye mes trois tiers, ma femme ses jesaispluscombien mensualités. après, on recevra plus qu'un avis d'imposition avec un nouveau numéro fiscal/télédéclarant à régler au tiers. Et après on pourra demander une mensualisation si on veux.
> 
> J'ai bon ?


Ton nombre de "après" me fait peur  :tired: 

Quand tu dis "cette année", j'entends la déclaration 2012 sur les revenus de 2011. Donc la déclaration que tu vas faire d'ici un mois. C'est celle que vous êtes en train de payer, toi par tiers, ta femme par mensualité. Vous allez recevoir l'avis en septembre ; c'est là que vous direz qu'il faut passer vos paiements individuels sur l'avis du couple. Parce que ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que vos paiements de cette année sont des paiements anticipés et que l'Administration n'est toujours pas au courant que vous êtes mariés puisque vous ne l'avez pas encore déclaré. Donc pour l'Administration, vous payez vos impôts chacun de votre côté. Sauf qu'en fait, en septembre, vos avis ne sortiront pas puisque vous n'existez plus en tant que dossier individuel (célibataire). Du coup, il y aura des paiements individuels sans avis d'impôt et un avis d'impôt sans paiement. Il faut réconcilier les 2. 

Quand vous aurez cet avis en tant que couple, vous pourrez faire votre dossier de mensualisation pour le couple, dès la fin de cette année. Ca sera pour commencer en janvier 2013 pour solder votre avis 2013 sur les revenus de 2012 que vous déclarerez l'an prochain. Si vous ne faites rien, vous aurez (si vous dépassez le plafond) un tiers de l'impôt de cette année à payer en février 2013 puis en mai 2013 (le solde en septembre).

Je m'excuse si je radote mais j'étais pas sûr que tu vois bien le calendrier  ::): 

---------- Post added at 16h16 ---------- Previous post was at 16h14 ----------




> Question bouffe :
> 
> Si je suis obligé de me suce-tenter sur mon lieu de travail, puis-je passer en frais le coût du repas d'entreprise sachant que j'habite à 5 minutes de mon lieu de travail (mais l'obligation de rester sur place fait que je pourrais habiter sur la Lune, ce serait pareil) ?


Pilu a tout dit. Ca passe forcément par les frais réels qui sont avantageux qu'à des conditions assez rudes. Il faut les réfléchir globalement. Si ça t'intéresse, on peut évaluer  ::): 

Si t'as que tes repas, je pense que tu peux oublier...

----------


## XonXoff

> Quand tu dis "cette année", j'entends la déclaration 2012 sur les revenus de 2011. Donc la déclaration que tu vas faire d'ici un mois. C'est celle que vous êtes en train de payer, toi par tiers, ta femme par mensualité. Vous allez recevoir l'avis en septembre ; c'est là que vous direz qu'il faut passer vos paiements individuels sur l'avis du couple. Parce que ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que vos paiements de cette année sont des paiements anticipés et que l'Administration n'est toujours pas au courant que vous êtes mariés puisque vous ne l'avez pas encore déclaré. Donc pour l'Administration, vous payez vos impôts chacun de votre côté. Sauf qu'en fait, en septembre, vos avis ne sortiront pas puisque vous n'existez plus en tant que dossier individuel (célibataire). Du coup, il y aura des paiements individuels sans avis d'impôt et un avis d'impôt sans paiement. Il faut réconcilier les 2.
> 
> Quand vous aurez cet avis en tant que couple, vous pourrez faire votre dossier de mensualisation pour le couple, dès la fin de cette année. Ça sera pour commencer en janvier 2013 pour solder votre avis 2013 sur les revenus de 2012 que vous déclarerez l'an prochain. Si vous ne faites rien, vous aurez (si vous dépassez le plafond) un tiers de l'impôt de cette année à payer en février 2013 puis en mai 2013 (le solde en septembre).
> 
> Je m'excuse si je radote mais j'étais pas sûr que tu vois bien le calendrier


Ne t'excuse pas il ,'y a pas de soucis, je ne suis pas sur de m'exprimer clairement. Mais là, je comprend bien (enfin... :tired: ). Du coup je suppose que la réconciliation des paiements effectués ça se passe sans soucis, c'est pas un cas rare, il n'y a pas de démarche particulière à faire je penses.
Et pour l'année 2013, pas de soucis, un avis, une provision quelque soit le moyen et pis c'est tout!

Merci pour les infos en tout cas !!

----------


## Baron

Pour le rapprochement des sommes et de l'avis, je suis pas sûr, c'est pour ça que je comptais sur Roupille. Il me semble qu'automatiquement, il y avait un rapprochement avec les paiements de monsieur. Sinon, ce qu'il se passe, c'est un remboursement automatique, comme si vous n'étiez pas imposables. Mais du coup il faut payer l'avis du couple  :;):

----------


## Baron

> Ohé !


salut Duff  ::lol:: 




> Je voudrais bien poser ma question sur le topic des impôts mais je suis banni parce que j'ai malencontreusement posté une photo de moi en Vincent Mac Doom sur le topic du Cosplay


Bien  ::ninja:: 




> En ce qui concerne les frais réels, il faut calculer soi-même si c'est plus intéressant que les 10% ou alors ça se fait automatiquement ? Parce que par exemple moi en 2011 j'ai habité pendant 4 mois à 40 kilomètres de mon boulot donc il y a peut-être des chances que ce soit plus intéressant pour moi.
> 
> Et il y a des justificatifs à donner pour avoir droit à ces frais réels ?
> 
> Et sinon pour les repas ça se passe comment ? Comme Jeckhyl je suis dans un hôpital donc il n'y a que des cantines payantes en quelque sorte, ça rentre dans le cadre ou pas ?


Dans l'ordre:
Oui c'est toi qui l'estimes mais forcément, si tu trouves un montant inférieur aux 10% et que tu le mets par inadvertance, ça sera automatiquement corrigé. Toutefois attention, passer aux frais réels induit que les rémunérations compensatrices de frais deviennent declarable et imposable lorsque la dépense qu'elles couvrent est demandée en imputation. Exemple : si tu déclares des frais de déplacement et que tu reçois une indemnité de déplacement qui est non imposable d'ordinaire, tu dois du coup la déclarer.
Le mieux c'est d'aller sur impot.gouv.fr et te faire des simulations. Tu vois vite quels sont les meilleurs choix. Attention pour les frais de déplacement domicile-travail il y a des subtilités sur le kilométrage et le nombre d'aller-retour quotidien. Si tu n'en faisais qu'un et que la distance était de 40 km, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.

Pas de justificatif à fournir directement mais a conserver absolument pour les produire sur demande. Ça comprend par exemple de conserver une copie de carte grise d'un véhicule qu'on pourrait vendre, par exemple (pour justifier de la piossance fiscale). Ou bien encore des factures de garage, pour le kilométrage. 

Pour les frais de repas, comme pour les autres, tu peux suivre le lien de Pilu. Il y est expliqué qu'en cas de restauration collective sur place, tu peux déduire la part dépassant 4,35 € par repas et sur justif. En ce cas, il faut être capable de justifier le prix payé et le nombre de repas pris.




> Je voulais aussi te dire que je trouvais que t'étais un mec surpuissant


Je comprends  :Cigare: 




> Si tu penses que ça pourrait être utile à d'autres n'hésite pas à copier mon message dans ton beau topic.


C'est qu'est-ce que je viens de faire, sans changer une seule lettre, tavu?  :Cigare: 




> Merchi §


Tout le plaisir était pour moi  :Cigare:

----------


## XonXoff

> Pour le rapprochement des sommes et de l'avis, je suis pas sûr, c'est pour ça que je comptais sur Roupille. Il me semble qu'automatiquement, il y avait un rapprochement avec les paiements de monsieur. Sinon, ce qu'il se passe, c'est un remboursement automatique, comme si vous n'étiez pas imposables. Mais du coup il faut payer l'avis du couple


Ok, merci pour les infos du coup. Donc au final ça devrai complètement s'éclaircir d'ici à septembre. Et si jamais Roupille passe dans le coin avec d'autres infos, je prend aussi. 

En tout cas, merci Baron pour les réponses.

Ps : bordel, les téléphones c'est pas fait pour répondre sur un forum ...

----------


## Roupille

Et bin je sais pas ..... ( intervention super utile  ::P:  ). La régularisation de vos paiements est effectuée pour le 3ème tiers ( l'avis d'imposition quoi ) qui sera envoyé à vos deux noms.
Après, est ce que les collègues du Trésor vont y déduire les versements que vous avez fait à titre personnel, je sais pas.
Tiens je poserai la question à mes collègues du recouvrement. J'ai juste à me munir d'un crucifix et de gousses d'ail.

----------


## Baron

Oui oui, on a fusionné  ::ninja::

----------


## XonXoff

> Et bin je sais pas ..... ( intervention super utile  ). La régularisation de vos paiements est effectuée pour le 3ème tiers ( l'avis d'imposition quoi ) qui sera envoyé à vos deux noms.
> Après, est ce que les collègues du Trésor vont y déduire les versements que vous avez fait à titre personnel, je sais pas.
> Tiens je poserai la question à mes collègues du recouvrement. J'ai juste à me munir d'un crucifix et de gousses d'ail.


 Si tu as des infos et que tu en reviens vivant c'est cool, sinon, j'ose imaginer que l'on est pas non plus une situation exceptionnelle, un couple qui paye déjà des impôts qui se marie et qui fonde un foyer fiscal, c'est pas non plus exceptionnel... enfin j'espère... ::ninja:: 

parce que les impôts et le trésor, vous ne communiquez pas entre vous ?

----------


## Baron

Non mais... En fait on est plus qu'une administration, hein  ::ninja:: 

Mais les vieilles habitudes demeurent et en fait, chacun garde un peu ses missions dans un bureau mixte  ::ninja:: 

Toute façon, qui voudrait fréquenter les gens du Trésor...?  ::ninja::

----------


## XonXoff

> Non mais... En fait on est plus qu'une administration, hein 
> 
> Mais les vieilles habitudes demeurent et en fait, chacun garde un peu ses missions dans un bureau mixte 
> 
> Toute façon, qui voudrait fréquenter les gens du Trésor...?


En fait, ce qu'il faut déterminer, c'est si il faut mieux fréquenter ceux qui demandent de l'argent ou ceux qui le prennent...

----------


## Ventilo

> Toute façon, qui voudrait fréquenter les gens du Trésor...?


Les agents qui verraient disparaitre la relation hiérarchique avec leurs controleurs  :;):

----------


## Baron

Pour aller fréquenter un contrôleur du Trésor? T'es pas fou?  ::ninja:: 

Déjà je suis dans un bureau avec une inspectrice GP : ces gens ne sont pas comme nous...  ::ninja::

----------


## XonXoff

> Pour aller fréquenter un contrôleur du Trésor? T'es pas fou? 
> 
> Déjà je suis dans un bureau avec une inspectrice GP : ces gens ne sont pas comme nous...


Tiens d'ailleurs ça me fait penser, ce serait peut être pas mal de faire un glossaire dans le premier post, parce que du coup, GP ça ne me dis rien, comme pas mal d'autres acronymes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Pas con  ::ninja:: 

Je m'y colle demain  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

Pour les frais réels, si j'ai pas de restauration d'entreprises, pas de ticket restau et pas moyen de manger chez moi. Je peut déclarer 4€ et quelques par jour bosser (relou d'ailleurs pour le nombre précis)?

Tu peux expliquer un peu plus des 10%?

Tin j'ai jamais déclaré de frais réels comme un noob.
Je croit qu'en fait j'étais pas imposable l'an dernier :q

----------


## Pilu

Alors pour les 10% c'est facile : l'Administration va, faute de déclaration des frais réels, déduire 10% du montant des traitements et salaires déclarés. Il ne faut donc pas le faire de ta propre initiative.

Pour les frais réels, tu peux déclarer comme dit précédemment, à hauteur de 4.35€/repas. En terme de justifications, il me semble que le nombre de jours travaillés suffit mais ça il me faudrait une confirmation. A partir du moment où tu dois manger dans l'entreprise (sans contreparties de l'employeur), c'est bon.

C'est surtout intéressant couplé à une distance travail<>domicile, sinon les 10% te feront probablement "gagner" plus.
Et oui le nombre de jours travaillé c'est chiant, mais tu en as également besoin pour justifier des déplacements domicile<>travail, en plus de la preuve du nombre de chevaux fiscaux du véhicule (Cf. carte grise) et de la distance réelle entre les deux lieux (je sais pas quelle tolérance il y a par rapport à ça mais je doute qu'on te fasse chier pour un arrondi au dessus de 500m  ::P: ).

Après, ça peut (facilement) te faire économiser une coquette somme d'argent. Rapporté au nombre d'heures passées (maximum deux au début vu que tu connais pas trop), ça fait un taux horaire plus qu'honorable  ::): .

----------


## Baron

> Je peut déclarer 4€ et quelques par jour bosser (relou d'ailleurs pour le nombre précis)?


4€35, à condition de ne pas avoir une restauration collective à côté (cantine d'entreprise). Il faut y veiller car l’administration demande confirmation à l'employeur. 




> Je croit qu'en fait j'étais pas imposable l'an dernier :q


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas imposable que ça n'a pas d'intérêt, notamment au regard des droits sociaux.




> Pour les frais réels, tu peux déclarer comme dit précédemment, à hauteur de 4€35/repas


A condition de ne pas avoir de restauration collective à côté. Si tu as un justif, c'est la différence entre la justif et 4€35 qui est retenue. Si tu n'as pas de justif, on retient 4€35.

ATTENTION : Pour bien comprendre, l'administration permet la déduction *des frais supplémentaires de repas*. Ce n'est pas le prix de votre repas qui est déductible, mais le surcoût qui est engendré par le fait de prendre celui-ci en dehors du domicile. La difficulté, c'est que l'administration évalue le coût du repas maison à 4€35, la même somme que le surcoût pour les repas sans justifs. Faut pas confondre!





> En terme de justifications, il me semble que le nombre de jours travaillés suffit mais ça il me faudrait une confirmation


L'administration juge sur les justificatifs présentés. Un contrôleur pourra très bien accepter le seul nombre de jours travaillés figurant sur les bulletins de salaire, un autre demandera à constater la dépense ou exigera des tickets.




> A partir du moment où tu dois manger dans l'entreprise (sans contreparties de l'employeur), c'est bon


Même avec contrepartie de l'employeur, c'est bon. Il faut juste garder à l'esprit que toute aide de l'entreprise destinée à couvrir les frais du salarié, qui est non imposable à partir du moment où elle est employée conformément à son objet, devient *imposbale* si on demande la prise en compte des frais réels. 

Exemple : le salarié gagne 100 € de salaire + 10 € de participation de l'employeur aux frais de repas.
Le salarié est imposé sur 100 - 10% (déduction forfaitaire) = 90
Il fait les frais réels parce qu'il mange pour 15.
Il doit déclarer la participation à l'employeur. L'imposition devient : (100+10) - 15 = 95.





> C'est surtout intéressant couplé à une distance travail<>domicile, sinon les 10% te feront probablement "gagner" plus.
> Et oui le nombre de jours travaillé c'est chiant, mais tu en as également besoin pour justifier des déplacements domicile<>travail, en plus de la preuve du nombre de chevaux fiscaux du véhicule (Cf. carte grise) et de la distance réelle entre les deux lieux (je sais pas quelle tolérance il y a par rapport à ça mais je doute qu'on te fasse chier pour un arrondi au dessus de 500m )


L'administration demandera là encore le plus de preuves possibles, dont des factures montrant le nombre de kilomètres du véhicule. Il y a également la règle des 40 kms (Cf. le lien de Pilu en haut) qui ne doit pas être perdue de vue.

----------


## Pilu

Exact, j'avais zappé cet aspect de l'aide accordée par l'employeur aux salariés.  ::|: 




> L'administration juge sur les justificatifs présentés. Un contrôleur pourra très bien accepter le seul nombre de jours travaillés figurant sur les bulletins de salaire, un autre demandera à constater la dépense ou exigera des tickets.


Imaginons que tu fasses ta popote la veille et que tu la réchauffes sur place, tu dois garder des tickets de caisse ?  ::huh::

----------


## Baron

L'administration juge dans son infinie miséricorde les brebis qu'il convient de sauver  :Cigare: 

Plus pragmatiquement, si tu réchauffes ta popote tous les jours et que tu l'évalues à 4,35€ de surcoût systématique, bah t'as interêt d'avoir des billes :

Et c'est pas le ticket Leclerc des courses de tata Germaine qui va te sauver la mise  :tired: 

Tout est affaire de proportions. Les gens raisonnables ne sont pas embêtés. Attention, bien que la procédure de rectification contradictoire prévoit que la charge de la preuve incombe à l'administration, il appartient au contribuable de justifier la charge qu'il porte sur sa déclaration.

Il m'est arrivé de taper (fort) sur des contribuables qui envoyaient de l'argent "au pays".

Sans mandat.

Sans mouvement sur les comptes.

Sans livret de famille.

"De la main à la main, m'sieur"

Sans déconner  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

Après avoir joué le Van Helsing de service réponse à Xonxoff :

Si j'ai bien compris ta femme est mensualisée, mais pas toi + mariage/pacs en 2011. Donc dans ton cas :

"Hypothèse  MONSIEUR n'est pas mensualisé - Mlle l'est
Aucun impôt n'étant émis au nom de Mlle, les prélèvements effectués au titre de son contrat ne pourront pas être rattachés à l’impôt du couple.
Il lui est donc conseillé de résilier son contrat au plus tard le 15/12 (date limite de saisie dans REC).
Si MONSIEUR est redevable d'acomptes provisionnels, les versements effectués seront imputés sur l'impôt du couple.
Il est donc conseillé à MONSIEUR de modifier le montant versé au titre des acomptes en fonction de l'impôt estimé du couple"
=> Tiré de la BACO

Principe général : A l'émission du rôle, ce sont les paiements effectués par MONSIEUR qui seront rattachés à l'impôt du couple.

Le cgi est quand même sacrement misogyne quand on y pense  :B):

----------


## Baron

Eh ben ça a pas changé depuis le temps où je m'en occupais  ::lol:: 

Donc il faut résilier DÈS MAINTENANT le contrat de madame qui sera, du coup remboursée.

Après, au choix, XonXoff, soit tu mets cet argent sur ton prochain acompte, soit tu le mets de coté pour l'avis final. Dans la mesure où tu peux d'ores et déjà faire une simulation sur http://www.impot.gouv.fr, rien ne t'empêche de calculer ce que tu devras en septembre et moduler en conséquence ton prochain acompte.

----------


## Roupille

Les collègues du recouvrement, ils.. ils... m'ont offert du gâteau au chocolat. :Emo: 

Est ce qu'ils sont vraiment gentils ou est-ce un .... piège ?  :tired:

----------


## Pilu

Ils veulent ta mort.




> Et c'est pas le ticket Leclerc des courses de tata Germaine qui va te sauver la mise


Tu la connais d'où tata Germaine ?  :tired:

----------


## XonXoff

Alors, merci beaucoup Roupille et Baron pour le mal que vous vous donnez.

Donc de ce que je comprend, c'est que c'est sur moi que ça retombe. Pas de soucis... Mais être prévenu c'est quand même pas mal.

En revanche, la résiliation, comment est-ce que ça se passe, il faut faire un courrier au TP/CDI pour dire que sa situation à changée et que du coup elle ne veux plus payer d'avances et qu'elle veux être remboursée pour être régularisée après coup ?

Après pour la planification ce sera peut être un poil compliqué car ma femme est libérale, et du coup c'est pas forcement simple de faire une évaluation. mais de toutes façon on provisionnera en conséquence. Ça fera peut entre mal un grand coup en septembre mais on gèrera... pas le choix... ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

> Les collègues du recouvrement, ils.. ils... m'ont offert du gâteau au chocolat.
> 
> Est ce qu'ils sont vraiment gentils ou est-ce un .... piège ?


The cake is a lie!!  ::o: 




> Tu la connais d'où tata Germaine ?


C'est une habituée de l'accueil  :tired: 




> Alors, merci beaucoup En revanche, la résiliation, comment est-ce que ça se passe, il faut faire un courrier au TP/CDI pour dire que sa situation à changée et que du coup elle ne veux plus payer d'avances et qu'elle veux être remboursée pour être régularisée après coup ?


Il y a plusieurs moyens. Le top du simplissime, c'est d'avoir un compte en ligne et de changer tes mensualités. Il t'est demandé le montant estimé de l'impôt à payer, tu mets "0" et tu es automatiquement remboursé. Sinon tu dois pouvoir par courrier sur la Balf (boite mail) du SIP, sinon par courrier. Il me semble que même par téléphone c'est jouable. Dans tous les cas, tu as juste à dire que madame sera non imposable. Le remboursement arrive aussitôt  ::):

----------


## XonXoff

> Il y a plusieurs moyens. Le top du simplissime, c'est d'avoir un compte en ligne et de changer tes mensualités. Il t'est demandé le montant estimé de l'impôt à payer, tu mets "0" et tu es automatiquement remboursé.


Ça a l'air magique quand du me dis ça !




> Sinon tu dois pouvoir par couille sur la Balf du SIP, sinon par courrier.


 ::lol:: 
...J'ai rien compris...  :Emo: 




> Il me semble que même par téléphone c'est jouable. Dans tous les cas, tu as juste à dire que madame ser non imposable. Le remboursement arrive aussitôt


Du coup je vais voir ça. On doit avoir chacun un compte en ligne et je verrai si j'ai le courage de faire une simu.

Merci !

----------


## Baron

> Ça a l'air magique quand du me dis ça !


C'est pourtant vrai  :Cigare: 




> J'ai rien compris...


Normal  :tired: 

iPhone de mayrde  :tired:

----------


## Altyki

Bonjour,

J'ai des question pas trop en rapport avec les impôts mais plutôt l'administration fiscale en général

Ma mère vient de recevoir une lettre pour une assurance vie lui réclamant de fournir "un certificat d'acquittement ou de non exigibilité des droits de mutation par décès."

Bon, en lisant, je n'ai rien compris, mais en cherchant sur Google j'ai un peu mieux compris.
En gros, il faut remplir un 2705-A auprès du SIE pour obtenir ce document.

Bon première question, c'est quoi le SIE (à part service des impôts des entreprises) ?
C'est rattaché à quoi ? Centre des impôts ? Truc indépendant ?
Comment (ou à qui) je peux demander l'adresse de celui dont dépendait le défunt ?

Ensuite, on a été très surpris de cette lettre car on ignorait l'existence de cette assurance vie (en fait il y avait 2 contrats, une avec que dalle dessus que l'on a touché est celle là plus un peu plus fournie, enfin rien d'énorme non plus quand même...).
Le problème est que le décès remonte à mai 2011 et j'ai lu que si on fait la demande 2705-A  après 6 mois suivant le décès, on avait des pénalités.
Super, on était même pas au courant (l'assurance a clairement mal fait son boulot et ne nous a pas informé de l’existence du second contrat lorsque l'on a réclamé le premier) !
Je trouverais aberrant d'avoir des pénalités, est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'y échapper ?
(comment ça se passe par exemple si des bénéficiaires ne sont retrouvés que plusieurs années après le décès ?)

Merci d'avance pour tout éclaircissement parce que là...

----------


## Baron

On va y aller progressif  :Cigare: 

D'abord, un SIE, c'est un service que tu trouves dans un Hôtel des Finances Publiques, ce qu'on appelait précédemment un centre des impôts, sauf que depuis la fusion de la DGI (Direction Générale des Impôts) et de la DGCP (Direction Générale de la Comptabilité Publique, mieux connue sous le nom de "Trésor Public" mais à ne pas confondre avec la Direction du Trésor), on a créé la Direction Générale des Finances Publiques et que les gros centres s'appellent donc HDFP. 

Le SIE s'adresse avant tout aux professionnels puisque c'est là que vont déposer/réclamer/payer tous les redevables de TVA/IS (Impôt sur les Sociétés)/TS (Taxe sur les Salaires)/CET (Contribution Economique Territoriale), etc.

Il s'adresse éventuellement aussi aux particuliers pour des broutilles (timbres fiscaux, quitus fiscaux, etc) mais surtout possiblement pour l'enregistrement. Dans d'autres centres, tu auras plutôt affaire à un pôle enregistrement. Tout dépend des organisations locales.

L'enregistrement comprend le dépôt des actes de succession au titre desquels figurent les assurances-vie.

Pour savoir auquel il faut s'adresser, il faut savoir à quel centre était attaché le défunt (les coordonnées qui figurent sur un avis d'impôt sur le revenu, une taxe habitation ou foncière). Si tu n'as aucune de ces infos, tu appelles la direction des finances publiques de la préfecture (ville) du département. On t'aiguillera.

Enfin, sur ton retard, si tu passes rapidos, on pourra pas te mettre 10% :



> Pour les déclarations prévues à l'article 800, la majoration de 10 % est applicable à partir du premier jour du septième mois suivant celui de l'expiration des délais de six mois et de vingt-quatre mois prévus respectivement aux articles 641 et 641 bis.


Ca veut dire que tu as jusqu'à la date d'anniversaire du décès pour déposer (mais tu devras un peu d'intérêt de retard)

Maintenant, tout peut s'expliquer auprès du comptable. A voir avec lui en venant s'expliquer et en montrant la faute de l'assurance (docs à l'appui)

Mais es-tu sûr que vous avez des droits à payer? Il faut déjà qu'il y ait un actif qui excède 30 500 € avec l'ensemble des contrats. Est-ce le cas?

----------


## Altyki

Merci pour ces précisions, c'est donc pour ça que j'avais du mal à trouver de l'info, si ça a plus ou moins changé de nom.  :<_<: 

Non, on a pas de droits, c'est largement inférieur à 30500€, c'est juste que pour débloquer les fonds, l'assurance demande le certificat qui du coup, si j'ai bien tout compris, n'est qu'une formalité pour dire "Ok y' a rien à payer, allez y".

Par contre pour prouver la faute, pas super gagné, on a seulement la lettre de l'assurance qui réclame ce certificat datée du 11 de ce mois, ça me parait un peu léger.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Baron

Protip : Quand y a aucun droit à payer, les majorations étant proportionnelles aux droits, t'es un peu tranquille...  :Cigare:

----------


## Altyki

Ha mais c'est proportionnel aux droits et non à la somme à percevoir ? :D

Dans ce cas ça me va !

----------


## Baron

T'imagines si les mecs en retard pour déposer leur impôt sur le revenu devaient payer des majorations par rapport à leur revenu imposable?  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

> T'imagines si les mecs en retard pour déposer leur impôt sur le revenu devaient payer des majorations par rapport à leur revenu imposable?


Attend qu'un énarque voit ça et reprenne l'idée!

----------


## Ventilo

> T'imagines si les mecs en retard pour déposer leur impôt sur le revenu devaient payer des majorations par rapport à leur revenu imposable?


c'est une idée à reprendre, ca bougerait tous ces cons qui nous prennent pour un établissement de crédit  :tired:

----------


## Baron

Ouhla!  ::o: 

Quand je vous disais que les méchants c'était les DGCP  :B):

----------


## redsensei

Coincoin c'est encore moi,

J'ai reçu ma déclaration d’impôts à remplir et j'ai une question sur la séparation :

Je suis en cours de divorce depuis le 22 Décembre de 2011 date de la première audience, comment dois-je remplir ma déclaration et surtout comment cocher la case sur la situation familiale ? idem pour les enfants à charge ?

Merci par avance.  :;):

----------


## Roupille

Séparation en 2011 => chacun des 2 ex-époux souscrit une déclaration des revenus 2011 pour l'ensemble des revenus de 2011 en indiquant la date de séparation et en se mettant "divorcé".

Si tu es marié sous un autre régime que la séparation de biens, il vous faut attendre l'ordonnance de non-conciliation ou autorisation du juge de résider séparément ou main courante. C'est le cas général, on peut aussi apprécier la situation du contribuable au cas par cas.

Pour les enfants, s'il y a une décision de justice sur la garde et bien, ... il faut la suivre. S'il n'y a pas de décision de justice vous pouvez vous entendre pour savoir qui prend quel enfant à sa charge.
Une règle à respecter, vous ne pouvez pas tout les deux porter sur votre déclaration "divorcé" le même enfant à charge exclusive ou principale ( garde à 100% ) et bénéficier ainsi chacun d'une demi-part pour le même enfant.
Vous pouvez par contre opter pour une garde alternée et partager ainsi la demi-part ( un quart de part chacun du coup ).
Sans décision de justice, pourvu que vous respectiez cette règle, vous êtes libres de faire ce que vous voulez.
Pour la garde du chien, le code général des impôts est scandaleusement muet.

----------


## Baron

Rien sur le chat non plus  ::(: 

Sinon la source, c'est l'article 6.4 du CGI :




> Les époux font l'objet d'impositions distinctes :
> 
> a. Lorsqu'ils sont séparés de biens et ne vivent pas sous le même toit ;
> 
> b. Lorsqu'étant en instance de séparation de corps ou de divorce, ils ont été autorisés à avoir des résidences séparées ;
> 
> c. Lorsqu'en cas d'abandon du domicile conjugal par l'un ou l'autre des époux, chacun dispose de revenus distincts.


Donc le "a." est restrictif du fait du régime matrimonial et le "c." du fait de la démonstration de l'abandon conjugal.

Le "b." est pas facile mais se négocie bien en situation particulière auprès de son contrôleur de secteur.

----------


## redsensei

Cela veut dire que pour 2011 avec une séparation au 22 Décembre, l'intégralité de l'année sera compté avec 1 part ou au prorata avec 2.5 parts ?  :nawak:

----------


## Baron

Pas de prorata.

Soit vous êtes dans une des situations evoquées par l'article ci-dessus, auquel cas les dernières dispositions en matière déclarative vous oblige à déclarer séparément, soit vous n'y êtes pas et vous continuez comme avant en attendant la décision de justice.

Si votre divorce est effectif depuis le 22 décembre, vous avez à déclarer séparément. La question qui se pose est pour l'enfant :
- la justice donne la garde exclusive à un parent : c'est lui qui le compte à sa charge.
- la justice donne la garde alternée : ça sera 1/4 de part chacun.
- la justice ne se prononce pas : c'est l'accord entre les parents. S'ils ne s'entendent pas et qu'ils portent l'enfant chacun a leur charge, ils seront soit redressés pour 1/4 de part chacun, soit c'est l'un des deux qui mangera la demi-part s'il s'avère qu'il n'avait pas l'enfant très régulièrement chez lui.

Attention, pour qui n'a pas la charge, il y à la pension alimentaire. Et là, c'est un poil plus compliqué. Aussi j'attendrai une demande de précision de ta part ET de me trouver devant un clavier - et pas un IPhone - pour répondre.  ::ninja::

----------


## redsensei

> Si votre divorce est effectif depuis le 22 décembre.


C'est sur cette partie là que je voudrais être sur.

Le 22 Décembre est la date où nous avons été autorisé à résider séparément.

Dans ma tête, je suis encore marié mais en instance de divorce  ::huh::

----------


## Roupille

En pratique, si vous déposez chacun de votre côté une déclaration des revenus 2011 avec une date de séparation, elles seront saisies telles quelles. L'agent qui va saisir la déclaration ne va pas regarder si au 22 décembre il y a eu une autorisation du juge ou une ordonnance de non-conciliation etc ..., c'est déclaratif.
On va vous affecter à chacun un taxe d'habitation pour 2012, vérifier les enfants à charge.

Ca poserait problème si jamais vous déposiez une déclaration "mariés" pour tout 2011 et qu'après vous veniez en réclamation contentieuse demander une imposition séparée.

----------


## Baron

On peut imaginer que si tu t'entends avec ton ex, vous pourriez pour faciliter les choses ne déclarer la séparation qu'au 1er janvier. S'il n'y a pas de conséquence sur l'impôt, nos services ne vous en tiendront pas rigueur pour 7 jours, ce n'est pas une manœuvre frauduleuse.

Là où il faut faire gaffe, c'est quand les parties ne s'entendent plus. Là, le service n'a pas d'autre choix que de se fonder sur les textes pour trancher.

Tout autre chose : 

*L'inspecteur des impôts sanctionné par Sarkozy a eu le dernier mot*

----------


## Aghora

Décidément c'est tenace un inspecteur des impôts !

----------


## Baron

C'est beau cette capacité à braver l'adversité  :Emo:

----------


## Praetor

Le titre est néanmoins un peu trompeur, la sanction date certes de Sarkozy mais la magouille d'origine venait du PS. Comme quoi, quand il s'agit de couvrir les magouilles d'autre politiciens, la solidarité est sans faille quels que soient les bords. C'est beau.

Bravo à l'inspecteur qui a tenu bon!

Vas-y Baron, t'as trempé dans quelles magouilles? Balance du lourd!

----------


## Baron

Ne nous méprenons pas  :tired: 

Le titre n'est pas trompeur parce qu'ici, la décision critiquable, c'est celle de la suspension qui est disproportionnée par rapport à la faute. C'est pas une opinion personnelle, je me fie à la decision des juges.

Pour autant, le collègue à quand même outrepassé ses droits. Il faut comprendre qu'il peut toujours y avoir un volet politique dans les dossiers et quand on est vérificateur, il fait accepter qu'un dossier nous échappe à partir de l'interlocution avec la hiérarchie. Ce ne sont pas les premiers et ce ne seront pas les derniers a bénéficier d'une révision circonstancielle de leur situation. Ce genre de discussion arrive à tous les niveaux, à différentes proportions selon les publics. Au cas particulier, il ne s'agissait pas d'une transgression objective d'un texte de loi mais plutôt d'un jugement de faits qui laisse la place à des interprétations différentes (comme les provisions pour risques). Il n'est pas étonnant que dans l'optique d'un règlement d'ensemble, et pour éviter des procédures qui traînent en longueur, le ministre soit intervenu et ait aménagé les sanctions contre la boite.

Ce qui peut être dur pour le collègue, c'est qu'il a pu avoir en face des gens sans scrupule qui lui ont rit au nez et qui lui ont pourri sa verif. Dans ce cas, normalement, la hiérarchie suit le vérificateur. Mais si au niveau ministre on ne pense qu'à l'économie...

Pou l'anecdote, le M. Laval qui a fait la première réponse est devenu patron de la DVNI derrière. Un sacré bon! Avec lui, si on avait un problème avec une boite, il hésitait pas à prendre son téléphone et à les menacer. Ça calmait grave...

Sinon sur les trucs à balancer, j'en aurais aussi. Je raconterai ça un jour  :Cigare: 

Mais cette histoire me choque moins que d'autres beaucoup plus franches et qui seraient à la limite de l'article 40. Je garde en tête une perquisition que m'ont raconté des copains de la DNEF qui impliquait un ministre et qui valait son pesant de M&M's. Le gars a finalement jamais été inquiété alors qu'il y avait clairement un GROS problème. Là par contre, je pense qu'on devrait prévenir le proc, d'où l'importance fondamentale que celui-ci ne soit pas sous tutelle de la Chancellerie.

Oui oui, c'était un mec de droite  :Cigare:

----------


## smokytoks

C'est quoi "l'article 40" ?

Dis comme ça, ça fait super peur...

----------


## Baron

> Le procureur de la République reçoit les plaintes et les dénonciations et apprécie la suite à leur donner conformément aux dispositions de l'article 40-1.
> Toute autorité constituée, tout officier public ou fonctionnaire qui, dans l'exercice de ses fonctions, acquiert la connaissance d'un crime ou d'un délit est tenu d'en donner avis sans délai au procureur de la République et de transmettre à ce magistrat tous les renseignements, procès-verbaux et actes qui y sont relatifs.

----------


## Madri

Bonjour bonsoir  ::): 

J'ai une question.
J'ai quitté mon ancien appartement (en location) en novembre 2010. J'ai déménagé tout de suite (dans la même ville) dans un nouvel appartement.

Fin 2011 j'ai payé une taxe d'habitation et une redevance télévisuelle pour ce nouvel appartement (normal).

Et là je reçoit (chez mes parents) une demande de taxe d'habitation et de redevance pour mon ancien appartement (quitté fin 2010) pour l'année 2011, à payer avant juin. Je pense qu'ils ont mis du temps à me retrouver chez mes parents c'est pour ça que le bidule n'arrive que maintenant.

Alors bon j'ai pas franchement envie de payer une taxe d'habitation pour un appartement dans lequel je n'habite plus  ::): 

Que dois-je faire ?

Merci mes canards !

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Ca se fait d'appeler son SIP et de dire:
"Coucou, on peut se voir pour que vous m'aidiez à remplir ma déclaration, j'ai pas envie que ça me retombe sur la tronche comme l'année dernière?"

----------


## Baron

Alors:
Oui, ça se fait de prendre RDV pour avoir de l'aide.
Tu peux aussi te présenter spontanément (mais attention, en période de campagne, c'est le rush).

MAIS 

Ce n'est pas une garantie pour que ta decla soit juste, au point que la préconisation faite aux agents est "d'aider à remplir" et non "de remplir à la place". Toute façon, c'est ta responsabilité juridique du fait de ta signature. 




> Bonjour bonsoir 
> 
> J'ai une question.
> J'ai quitté mon ancien appartement (en location) en novembre 2010. J'ai déménagé tout de suite (dans la même ville) dans un nouvel appartement.
> 
> Fin 2011 j'ai payé une taxe d'habitation et une redevance télévisuelle pour ce nouvel appartement (normal).
> 
> Et là je reçoit (chez mes parents) une demande de taxe d'habitation et de redevance pour mon ancien appartement (quitté fin 2010) pour l'année 2011, à payer avant juin. Je pense qu'ils ont mis du temps à me retrouver chez mes parents c'est pour ça que le bidule n'arrive que maintenant.
> 
> ...


Fastoche.

Tu envoies la copie du rôle (la taxe reçue), les justicatifs (parmi résiliation du premier bail, prise du second, quittance de loyer, état des lieux, résiliation contrat EDF, etc.) et une petite lettre dans laquelle tu précises les dates de sortie de l'ancien et d'entrée dans le nouveau logement et qu'à ce titre tu demandes le dégrèvement de la totalité des droits émis à ton intention, tout ça au service émetteur du rôle dont les coordonnées figurent dessus.

Sans rien chiader, ça devrait tomber vite fait  :Cigare: 

Tu peux aussi te déplacer avec les justifs.

----------


## Burr

> Ca se fait d'appeler son SIP et de dire:
> "Coucou, on peut se voir pour que vous m'aidiez à remplir ma déclaration, j'ai pas envie que ça me retombe sur la tronche comme l'année dernière?"


Tu n'as même pas besoin d'appeler vu qu'ils vont surement te répondre qu'ils ne prennent pas de rendez vous pour ce type de demande. Tu te déplaces, de préférence en heures creuses si tu le peux et ainsi éviter les bouchons. La campagne "Impôt sur le Revenu" commence lundi dans les centres et donc les agents se préparent à recevoir ce genre de demandes. T'es loin d'être le seul à ne pas savoir quoi faire et on est là pour ça.

Par contre, viens en ayant déjà regardé ta décla, tes revenus et fais ce que tu peux en fonction de tes connaissances. Si tu arrives les mains dans les poches en disant remplissez là à ma place, on va t'envoyer bouler.

----------


## Roupille

> Alors:
> Oui, ça se fait de prendre RDV pour avoir de l'aide.
> Tu peux aussi te présenter spontanément (mais attention, en période de campagne, c'est le rush).
> 
> MAIS 
> 
> Ce n'est pas une garantie pour que ta decla soit juste, au point que la préconisation faite aux agents est "d'aider à remplir" et non "de remplir à la place". Toute façon, c'est ta responsabilité juridique du fait de ta signature.


Juste pour dire que les rdv en mai-juin, on n'aime pas trop en filer. En fait, à cette période l'accueil est surdimensionné ( enfin en fonction du personnel disponible comme toujours ) du fait de l'affluence et tu seras reçu sans soucis sans prendre de rdv ( mais en prenant un ticket, faut pas rêver ).
Y a même cette année des collègues de FI si t'es à l'ISF.
Si c'est une question compliquée, c'est peut être pas une mauvaise idée de la poser d'abord par mail.
Ha! n'ayez pas peur de venir, on est tout gentil !

----------


## Pilu

> Sinon sur les trucs à balancer, j'en aurais aussi. Je raconterai ça un jour


Comment ça se fait désirer  ::o: .

----------


## Baron

Nesspas  :Cigare: 

Vous faites bien de préciser que pendant la campagne, les RDV sont inopérants. Tout est dévolu à l'accueil (qui gonfle chaque année malgré le tel, Internet, etc. cherchez l'erreur  :tired: 

En tout cas bon courage pour la campagne les gars  ::): 

J'aurais mon lot de conneries aussi puisque je fais double mission MNRP dans l'Herault et l'Aude  :Emo: 

Je vais encore me taper des réunions à Bercy et des nuits d'hôtels miteux  :Emo:

----------


## Roupille

On est prêt à vous recevoir  :Cigare: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Daedaal

On arrive !

----------


## Baron

Pas de problème  :tired:

----------


## Anon26492

Je vois que ça compense dur aux impôts  ::siffle::

----------


## Baron

On a juste de gros outils qui font peur  :Cigare:

----------


## kilfou

Le titre précédent était vachement mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Grimar

Hum, première année où je vais devoir payer des impôts.

----------


## Djal

:^_^: 

Je te le pique.

Sinon, première tentative de remplire mon 2042K, première erreure. On peut mettre du tipp ex ?

----------


## Anon26492

Vous êtes des stressés les mecs. Y'a jusqu'au 20 Juin, par là. Pas le feu.

----------


## Roupille

> Je te le pique.
> 
> Sinon, première tentative de remplire mon 2042K, première erreure. On peut mettre du tipp ex ?


Ouais du moment que c'est lisible. Si c'est fait à la cochon, on envoie la grosse Bertha ! t'as la photo plus haut  :B): 

Ah ! Et pour chaque faute d'orthographe, c'est 100€ en plus à payer.

----------


## Baron

> Le titre précédent était vachement mieux.


C'était toi le con?  :tired: 




> Hum, première année où je vais devoir payer des impôts.


C'est déjà bien de l'anticiper. La gueule de ceux qui arrivent en catastrophe la première fois qu'ils reçoivent un rôle...  :Cigare:

----------


## Mthieu

J'ai une question ! 

Quelles sont les conditions pour toucher la prime pour l'emploi ?

----------


## Baron

Erf.

Bon alors là, le lien s'impose : http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/F2882.xhtml

Je peux pas faire plus synthétique. Par contre, si tu as des questions là-dessus, on t'écoute  :B):

----------


## Draxx

Bon tout le monde a reçu sa déclaration, mais pas moi. 

Pourtant, j'avais appelé mon centre des finances pour vérifier l'adresse qu'ils avaient, je les ai rappelé pour savoir si je pouvais avoir un nouveau numéro de télédéclarant. Cette année je n'ai pas à payer des impôts, vu que je dois déclarer 4 mois de revenus de mon actuel CDI (le reste de l'année fut sous le contrat d'apprentissage). 

Est-ce normal de ne pas recevoir sa déclaration ?

Si oui, peut-on la leur demander ?

----------


## Roupille

T'inquiète les dernières déclarations sont envoyées en fin de semaine ( si je me rappele bien ). J'ai pas reçu la mienne, si ça peut te rassurer.

Protip : tu peux utiliser ton n° de télédéclarant de l'année dernière ça marchera ( si t'as ton n° fiscal + dernier rfr )

----------


## Anonyme210226

Question : ls cases 1A1, 1B1, etc. se cochent si la personne est demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an à quelle date ? Au 1er janvier 2012 ou à une autre date (date de déclaration, etc.) ?

----------


## Utharion

Comment savoir s'il est plus rentable de rester dans le "foyer fiscal" des parents ?

----------


## Roupille

> Question : ls cases 1A1, 1B1, etc. se cochent si la personne est demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an à quelle date ? Au 1er janvier 2012 ou à une autre date (date de déclaration, etc.) ?


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises ( summon Baron ) ces cases ( 1AI, 1BI, etc...) te font bénéficier d'une "petite réduction" sur les salaires déclarés ( destinée je pense à représenter les frais de recherche d'emploi ). "le minimum de la déduction forfaitaire de 10 % est plus élevé pour les personnes inscrites auprès de l'organisme gestionnaire du régime d'assurance chômage (ASSEDIC) en tant que demandeurs d'emploi depuis plus d'un an" ( 924 € pour les rev. 2011 )

Et j'ai trouvé ça dans la documentation de base "Les personnes inscrites en tant que demandeurs d'emploi doivent en outre l'être, pour bénéficier de la mesure, depuis plus d'un an. Elles doivent donc avoir été inscrites et maintenues sur la liste des demandeurs d'emploi, par la ou les ASSEDIC compétentes, durant au moins 12 mois consécutifs. La constatation que cette période est écoulée peut être faite à tout moment de l'année d'imposition. La radiation ultérieure de la liste des demandeurs d'emploi, même au cours de l'année d'imposition, ne fait pas perdre le bénéfice de la mesure.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse !

----------


## Roupille

> Comment savoir s'il est plus rentable de rester dans le "foyer fiscal" des parents ?


Ca dépend si tu as des revenus et la nature de tes revenus.
Si tu n'as pas de revenu, c'est plus avantageux pour tes parents de te rattacher car ils vont avoir droit à une demi-part en plus sans devoir déclarer de revenus supplémentaires.

Tu peux être rattaché au foyer fiscal de tes parents sans conditions si tu as moins de 21 ans au 1er janvier 2011. Et si tu as moins de 25 ans au 1er janvier 2011 et que tu es étudiant.

----------


## Heckler Spray

Petites questions :
-J'ai un enfant à charge depuis le 23 décembre 2011, on m'a dit que ça comptait pour toute l'année, c'est bien le cas ?
-N'étant pas pacsé avec ma compagne, peut-on mettre tous les deux cet enfant sur nos déclarations, ou doit-il apparaitre sur une seule déclaration ?
-On ne va me demander aucun justificatif pour ça ?

Merci d'avance, les canards.

----------


## Roupille

> Petites questions :
> -J'ai un enfant à charge depuis le 23 décembre 2011, on m'a dit que ça comptait pour toute l'année, c'est bien le cas ?


Ouais tout juste auguste ( à une semaine près )



> -N'étant pas pacsé avec ma compagne, peut-on mettre tous les deux cet enfant sur nos déclarations, ou doit-il apparaitre sur une seule déclaration ?


Attention Il ne doit apparaitre à charge exclusive ou principale que sur l'une des déclarations de ses deux parents célibataires. Sinon vous pouvez opter pour la garde alternée ( vous partagez la demi part et à reporter sur les 2 déclas cette fois ) 



> -On ne va me demander aucun justificatif pour ça ?


Pour l'instant non, mais on peut te demander par la suite le certificat de naissance de ton bambin.

----------


## Heckler Spray

Ok, merci beaucoup Roupille, ça c'est de la réponse claire et rapide !!!

----------


## Roupille

C'est le service public total même un jour férié  :Cigare:

----------


## Baron

> Question : ls cases 1A1, 1B1, etc. se cochent si la personne est demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an à quelle date ? Au 1er janvier 2012 ou à une autre date (date de déclaration, etc.) ?





> summon Baron


Effectivement, le dispositif permet un minimum de déduction plus fort pour les demandeurs d'emploi.

Exemple : Tu as 6 000 € à déclarer. Si t'es pas demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an, ton revenu imposable sera 6 000 - 10% de 6 000 (la déduction forfaitaire est de 10%) = 5 400 euros.
Si t'es demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an, le minimum de déduction est de 924 €. Le montant imposable sera donc de 6 000 - 921 = 5 079 €.

Par contre, dans les 2 cas, le plafond de déduction est de 14 157 €. C'est à dire que si le gars gagne 200 000 euros, il ne déduira pas 20 000 euros mais 14 157.

Comme le dit Roupille, faut être ou avoir été demandeur d'emploi depuis plus d'un an et que tout ou partie de cette période ait porté sur au moins un jour en 2011 (exemple : entre août 2009 et le 2 janvier 2011, eh ben ça marche). 




> Comment savoir s'il est plus rentable de rester dans le "foyer fiscal" des parents ?


Ce sont des questions qu'il est très difficile de trancher à notre niveau parce qu'elles ont des conséquences bien plus large que les impôts, notamment au regard des droits sociaux. Donc si tu poses la question à un agent du fisc, tu n'auras qu'une réponse parcellaire parce que nous, on ne calcule pas le conséquences sur les APL ou les bourses.

Sur le strict plan fiscal, il faut faire des simulations parce que selon les conditions, il peut être plus avantageux de ne pas rattacher l'enfant (c'est rare mais ça arrive).

Exemple : M gagne 30 000 € et Mme 20 000 €. Ils ont un enfant majeur de 23 ans qui n'est pas étudiant.

S'ils le rattachent : 

	Nombre de personnes à charge 	1
	Nombre de parts 	2.5
	Revenu brut global ou déficit 	45000
	Revenu net imposable ou déficit à reporter 	45000
	Droits simples 	2952

S'ils peuvent déduire une pension alimentaire au maximum (5 698) :

        Nombre de personnes à charge 	0
	Nombre de parts 	2
	Revenu brut global ou déficit 	45000
	Charges déductibles 	5698
	Revenu net imposable ou déficit à reporter 	39302
	Droits simples 	2824

La pension alimentaire, ça peut aller vite. Un appart à 500 € par mois payé par les parents et hop, maximum! Ici, c'est plus de 100 euros économisés. Mais attention : la personne à charge n'apparaît plus non plus sur la taxe d'habitation. Il faut savoir calculer les conséquences.

Il est donc furieusement recommandé de faire des simulations, de bien savoir ce qu'on va pouvoir déduire (une réduction d'impôt pour un étudiant), de ce qu'a coûté réellement l'enfant et qui sera déductible en terme de pension (car il faut pouvoir le justifier, sauf l'hébergement quand le gosse vit sous le toit).




> -N'étant pas pacsé avec ma compagne, peut-on mettre tous les deux cet enfant sur nos déclarations, ou doit-il apparaitre sur une seule déclaration ?


Simulation pour voir ce qui est le plus profitable (mais attention, on ne parle que des conséquences fiscales encore une fois)

Merci Roupille, heureusement que contrairement à ton pseudo, tu ne dors jamais  :;): 

---------- Post added at 14h35 ---------- Previous post was at 14h35 ----------




> C'est le service public total même un jour férié


Ça gère  :Cigare:

----------


## Burr

Rattacher un enfant majeur de 23 ans qui n'est pas étudiant ?  ::siffle:: 

Mais sinon faut pas hésiter à allez faire des simus sur impots.gouv (ou dans nos beaux locaux).

----------


## Utharion

Un grand merci Baron.
Je vais tenter de calculer ça.




> Rattacher un enfant majeur de 23 ans qui n'est pas étudiant ?


J'ai reçu papier qui me suggère que cette année je ferai peut-être ma première déclaration hors foyer fiscal des parents.
Ça ne sous-entend pas que je peux rester dedans ?

Et sinon, Burr, tu deviens quoi depuis le temps ?! ^^

----------


## Burr

Je fais la remarque suivie d'un smiley parce qu'on ne peut pas rattacher une personne de plus de 21 ans au foyer de ses parents sauf si elle poursuit ses études, donc ce n'est pas possible de rattacher un enfant de 23 ans qui a achevé ses études (après je pense plus à une inattention de la part de Baron).

Concernant ton cas, cela va dépendre de ton âge et de ta situation scolaire/pro au 1er Janvier 2011. L'envoi que tu as reçu est peut-être standard, tu as eu 21 ans en 2010 ?

Sinon niveau pro, je suis rentré dans la grande famille des impôts (oserais-je dire Finances Publiques ?) et j'ai quitté ma pluvieuse Bretagne pour rejoindre la meute des franciliens.

----------


## Ithilsul

Yop !

J'ai reçu hier un courrier de ma banque qui m'indique le montant des « intérêts, commissions et primes d'assurance compris das les termes d'échéances de votre crédit pour l'année 2011 ».

Puis ils me disent que je peux reporter le montant dans la case UK de ma déclaration d'impôts.

1) Je n'ai pas trouvé cette case UK sur les exemplaires papiers qu'lis ont envoyé à ma copine (je suis télédéclarant).

2) On peut avoir une déduction d'impôts sur des intérêts de prêts non immobiliers ? 

En l'occurrence, c'est pour un prêt étudiant, et d'après eux, je réponds aux critères (« Étudiant de moins de 26 ans au 1er janvier de l'année de souscription du prêt » + « Prêt souscrit entre le 01/09/2005 et 31/12/2008 »).

Mais vu que je pense être non imposable, ça comptera pour du beurre ?

----------


## Roupille

C'est normal que tu ne trouves pas la case 7UK puisqu'elle se trouve sur la déclaration ...... complémentaire 2042C. Et cette case correspond aux intérêts des prêts étudiants. Ah et c'est un crédit d'impôt ! donc même si tu n'es pas imposable on peut te rendre du fric. C'est plutôt intéressant.

Y a quelques conditions à respecter si j'ai bien vu ( art 200 terdecies du cgi ):
1° Être fiscalement domicilié en France.
2° Être âgé de 25 ans au plus à la date de souscription du prêt.
Seules les personnes âgées de 25 ans au plus à la date de souscription du prêt sont éligibles au crédit d'impôt. Toutefois, il est admis que les personnes âgées de moins de 26 ans au 1er janvier de l'année de souscription du prêt puissent bénéficier du crédit d'impôt.
3° Et poursuivre des études supérieures à cette même date.
Cette condition implique que la personne soit inscrite dans un établissement, public ou privé, où l'enseignement est organisé en un ou plusieurs cycles annuels selon un mode gradué d'acquisition des connaissances conduisant à la délivrance d'un diplôme. Il peut s'agir d'une formation générale, technologique, professionnelle ou universitaire dispensée dans le cadre de la formation initiale, à l'exclusion des stages de qualification de la formation continue.

Il y a un autre point important :
"Le bénéfice du crédit d'impôt est accordé qu'à partir du moment où l'emprunteur est imposé en son nom personnel."
C'est à dire que quand tu a souscrit ton prêt si tu étais rattaché au foyer fiscal de tes parents tu n'a pas pu bénéficier du crédit d'impôt.
Dans ce cas " l'année à compter de laquelle il est imposé distinctement à l'impôt sur le revenu, l'emprunteur peut demander à bénéficier du crédit d'impôt, non seulement au titre des intérêts payés au cours de cette année mais aussi au titre des années antérieures durant lesquelles il était rattaché au foyer fiscal de ses parents. Dans cette hypothèse, le plafond est défini par rapport au nombre total d'années civiles au cours desquelles ont été payées des intérêts d'emprunt ouvrant droit au crédit d'impôt.
Ca correspond aux cases 7VO et  7TD.

Si c'est un peu trop compliqué, y a des exemples pour illustrer.

----------


## xheyther

Salut tous !
J'ai touché en décembre dernier un trop-perçut sur mon salaire d'environ 7k €.  Dit comme ça c'est plutôt cool, sauf que depuis février, il y a la quotité saisissable qui est prélevé directement sur mon salaire (sans notification ni avis d'aucune sorte évidement).

Le problème c'est que maintenant que je vais déclarer mes impôts j'arrive à un total supérieur d'environ 2000€ à ce que j'aurai du logiquement payer (ben oui, +7000€ dans la tranche imposable à 30% ça fait mal). La loi dit que je suis obligé de payer l'impôt la dessus. Ce qui fait qu'à la fin de l'année, j'aurai seulement rembourser le trop-perçut (normal) mais également était allégé de 2000€ en impôts. Déjà ça me fait chier.

La où ça commence à être rigolo c'est qu'en 2013, je vais payer des impôts sur mon salaire moins le trop-perçut remboursé. Et que comme c'est un montant important, je vais tomber dans la tranche inférieure ce qui va me faire payer environ 1000€ d'impôts de moins. Soit une différence de 1000€ que j'aurai perdu. C'est évidement une estimation je n'attends pas d'énorme augmentation, ni de variation importante des seuils des tranches d'imposition.

Mon bureau gestionnaire (c'est comme ça qu'on appelle les gens qui décide combien on doit vous payer dans la fonction publique) ne veut rien entendre et prétends que l'opération sera transparente pour moi et que si vraiment j'insiste ils peuvent me faire une attestation comme quoi j'ai remboursé.

Je n'ai aucune envie de faire un don de 1000€ à l'état, ni de lui faire un prêt à taux zéro de 2000 boules pendant un an. J'ai besoin de mes sous, je doit muter en septembre et un déménagement, un achat de maison aussi ça coûte des sous ce genre de truc.

Je sais pas quoi faire. Genre vraiment pas. Il y a des alternatives à leur lâcher les syndicat ou un avocat au cul ?

----------


## Utharion

> Je fais la remarque suivie d'un smiley parce qu'on ne peut pas rattacher une personne de plus de 21 ans au foyer de ses parents sauf si elle poursuit ses études, donc ce n'est pas possible de rattacher un enfant de 23 ans qui a achevé ses études (après je pense plus à une inattention de la part de Baron).
> 
> Concernant ton cas, cela va dépendre de ton âge et de ta situation scolaire/pro au 1er Janvier 2011. L'envoi que tu as reçu est peut-être standard, tu as eu 21 ans en 2010 ?


Je suis né en juin 1988. J'ai 23 ans et je vais avoir 24 ans en 2012. J'ai donc eu 22 ans en 2011.
J'ai fini mes études en juin 2011. J'étais en stage rémunéré de janvier à juin, et employé de juillet à décembre.

Je n'ai donc plus le droit de me rattacher au foyer fiscal de mes parents ?



> Sinon niveau pro, je suis rentré dans la grande famille des impôts (oserais-je dire Finances Publiques ?) et j'ai quitté ma pluvieuse Bretagne pour rejoindre la meute des franciliens.


C'est ce que tu voulais, non ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> C'est normal que tu ne trouves pas la case 7UK puisqu'elle se trouve sur la déclaration ...... complémentaire 2042C. Et cette case correspond aux intérêts des prêts étudiants. Ah et c'est un crédit d'impôt ! donc même si tu n'es pas imposable on peut te rendre du fric. C'est plutôt intéressant.
> 
> Y a quelques conditions à respecter si j'ai bien vu ( art 200 terdecies du cgi ):
> 1° Être fiscalement domicilié en France.
> 2° Être âgé de 25 ans au plus à la date de souscription du prêt.
> Seules les personnes âgées de 25 ans au plus à la date de souscription du prêt sont éligibles au crédit d'impôt. Toutefois, il est admis que les personnes âgées de moins de 26 ans au 1er janvier de l'année de souscription du prêt puissent bénéficier du crédit d'impôt.
> 3° Et poursuivre des études supérieures à cette même date.
> Cette condition implique que la personne soit inscrite dans un établissement, public ou privé, où l'enseignement est organisé en un ou plusieurs cycles annuels selon un mode gradué d'acquisition des connaissances conduisant à la délivrance d'un diplôme. Il peut s'agir d'une formation générale, technologique, professionnelle ou universitaire dispensée dans le cadre de la formation initiale, à l'exclusion des stages de qualification de la formation continue.
> 
> ...


 ::O: 

Je... Je..

Merci !  ::lol:: 

Je réponds bien aux divers critères pour ce crédit d'impôts.

En outre j'ai effectivement passé 2 ou 3 ans rattaché au domicile fiscal de ma mère après souscription du prêt. Donc si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je signale cette précédente situation, sachant que le prêt date d'il y a 5 ans.

Ce qui m'inquiète par contre, c'est que c'est ma 2 ou 3ème année d'imposition personnelle (dont seule l'année dernière réellement imposé), et que lors des dernières déclarations, je n'ai pas demandé l'application de cette règle, donc pourrai-je demander cette rétroactivité puisque je ne l'ai pas fait les fois précédentes ?

----------


## Roupille

> Salut tous !
> J'ai touché en décembre dernier un trop-perçut sur mon salaire d'environ 7k €.  Dit comme ça c'est plutôt cool, sauf que depuis février, il y a la quotité saisissable qui est prélevé directement sur mon salaire (sans notification ni avis d'aucune sorte évidement).
> 
> Le problème c'est que maintenant que je vais déclarer mes impôts j'arrive à un total supérieur d'environ 2000€ à ce que j'aurai du logiquement payer (ben oui, +7000€ dans la tranche imposable à 30% ça fait mal). La loi dit que je suis obligé de payer l'impôt la dessus. Ce qui fait qu'à la fin de l'année, j'aurai seulement rembourser le trop-perçut (normal) mais également était allégé de 2000€ en impôts. Déjà ça me fait chier.
> 
> La où ça commence à être rigolo c'est qu'en 2013, je vais payer des impôts sur mon salaire moins le trop-perçut remboursé. Et que comme c'est un montant important, je vais tomber dans la tranche inférieure ce qui va me faire payer environ 1000€ d'impôts de moins. Soit une différence de 1000€ que j'aurai perdu. C'est évidement une estimation je n'attends pas d'énorme augmentation, ni de variation importante des seuils des tranches d'imposition.
> 
> Mon bureau gestionnaire (c'est comme ça qu'on appelle les gens qui décide combien on doit vous payer dans la fonction publique) ne veut rien entendre et prétends que l'opération sera transparente pour moi et que si vraiment j'insiste ils peuvent me faire une attestation comme quoi j'ai remboursé.
> 
> ...


A l'instinct, je dirais que tu dois déclarer le trop perçu dans tes revenus 2011, et déduire le montant remboursé ( en 2012 si j'ai suivi ) de tes revenus 2012. A prendre avec des pincettes, en attendant mr Baron  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 22h05 ---------- Previous post was at 21h54 ----------




> Je... Je..
> 
> Merci ! 
> 
> Je réponds bien aux divers critères pour ce crédit d'impôts.
> 
> En outre j'ai effectivement passé 2 ou 3 ans rattaché au domicile fiscal de ma mère après souscription du prêt. Donc si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je signale cette précédente situation, sachant que le prêt date d'il y a 5 ans.
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète par contre, c'est que c'est ma 2 ou 3ème année d'imposition personnelle (dont seule l'année dernière réellement imposé), et que lors des dernières déclarations, je n'ai pas demandé l'application de cette règle, donc pourrai-je demander cette rétroactivité puisque je ne l'ai pas fait les fois précédentes ?


Pour pouvoir déduire les 1ère années de ton prêt étudiant ( où tu étais rattaché au foyer fiscal de tes parents), il faudrait normalement tu fasses une réclamation pour l'année des revenus ou tu as déposé pour la première fois "seul". ( en espérant que ce ne soit pas antérieur à 2009, car avant c'est prescrit )

----------


## Burr

> Je suis né en juin 1988. J'ai 23 ans et je vais avoir 24 ans en 2012. J'ai donc eu 22 ans en 2011.
> J'ai fini mes études en juin 2011. J'étais en stage rémunéré de janvier à juin, et employé de juillet à décembre.
> 
> Je n'ai donc plus le droit de me rattacher au foyer fiscal de mes parents ?


Je copie l'extrait correspondant sur impots.gouv

_Pour la déclaration de revenus déposée en 2012, peuvent demander à être rattachés  les enfants :

    âgés de moins de 21 ans au 1er janvier 2011 
    âgés de moins de 25 ans et poursuivant leurs études au 1er janvier 2011_

Comme tu dis avoir terminé tes études en juin 2011, tu peux choisir d'être ou non rattaché au foyer fiscal de tes parents.

Mais à vrai dire, vu que tu as perçu des rémunérations sur toute l'année 2011, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit intéressant d'être sur la décla de tes parents (pour toi ouais mais beaucoup moins pour tes parents).

Bref à toi de faire les simulations nécessaires (ça se fait en 2 minutes si t'as déjà calculé les montants) *ici*.


Sinon, ouais, les impôts c'est ce que je voulais, la région parisienne beaucoup moins.

----------


## Baron

> Je pense plus à une inattention de la part de Baron


Tout juste : je voulais dire 21 et j'ai tapé 23  ::(: 

Je suis fatigué, je vais  ::zzz:: 

J'ai pas regardé le fil, je vous laisse les clés les gars. Enfermez-pas Ventilo...

----------


## Utharion

Ok, merci.

Je suis donc bon. Je vais faire le point pour le calcul.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour pouvoir déduire les 1ère années de ton prêt étudiant ( où tu étais rattaché au foyer fiscal de tes parents), il faudrait normalement tu fasses une réclamation pour l'année des revenus ou tu as déposé pour la première fois "seul". ( en espérant que ce ne soit pas antérieur à 2009, car avant c'est prescrit )


Merci pour la précision. Et normalement, je n'ai déclaré à mon nom qu'en 2010 pour 2011.  :;): 

Me reste maintenant à trouver comment m'y prendre, notamment pour la réclamation.  ::sad:: 
Je prends un masque, un flingue, et je vais au comptoir, c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Je suppose que tu voulais dire "en 2011 pour 2010.

Alors pour éviter de rallonger inutilement la procédure et en attendant de connaître les modalités des réclamations en ligne, le plus sûr, c'est de faire une copie:
- De ton avis d'imposition;
- De ton contrat de prêt;
- De ton tableau d'amortissement.
D'envoyer le tout à ton SIP avec une lettre qui dit tout simplement :
"Bonjour,
Au titre de 2010, j'ai omis de porter sur ma déclaration les intérêts d'un prêt étudiant contracté le _date_. Je souhaiterais bénéficier des dispositions de l'article 200 terdecies du CGI et porter sur cette année le montant des intérêts payés qui s'élèvent à _montant_ (Cf. Justificatif ci-joint). J'ai noté que je bénéficiais d'un crédit d'impôt égal à 25% de la somme.
En vous remerciant,
Etc."
C'est la version simple. Si la situation est plus compliquée, on peut en rediscuter  :Cigare: 




> Salut tous !
> J'ai touché en décembre dernier un trop-perçut sur mon salaire d'environ 7k €.  Dit comme ça c'est plutôt cool, sauf que depuis février, il y a la quotité saisissable qui est prélevé directement sur mon salaire (sans notification ni avis d'aucune sorte évidement).
> 
> Le problème c'est que maintenant que je vais déclarer mes impôts j'arrive à un total supérieur d'environ 2000€ à ce que j'aurai du logiquement payer (ben oui, +7000€ dans la tranche imposable à 30% ça fait mal). La loi dit que je suis obligé de payer l'impôt la dessus. Ce qui fait qu'à la fin de l'année, j'aurai seulement rembourser le trop-perçut (normal) mais également était allégé de 2000€ en impôts. Déjà ça me fait chier.
> 
> La où ça commence à être rigolo c'est qu'en 2013, je vais payer des impôts sur mon salaire moins le trop-perçut remboursé. Et que comme c'est un montant important, je vais tomber dans la tranche inférieure ce qui va me faire payer environ 1000€ d'impôts de moins. Soit une différence de 1000€ que j'aurai perdu. C'est évidement une estimation je n'attends pas d'énorme augmentation, ni de variation importante des seuils des tranches d'imposition.
> 
> Mon bureau gestionnaire (c'est comme ça qu'on appelle les gens qui décide combien on doit vous payer dans la fonction publique) ne veut rien entendre et prétends que l'opération sera transparente pour moi et que si vraiment j'insiste ils peuvent me faire une attestation comme quoi j'ai remboursé.
> 
> ...


Oh le beau cas!  ::wub:: 

Je passe sur un clavier et je te réponds  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 08h22 ---------- Previous post was at 07h54 ----------

Alors donc, pas de bol, le principe est énoncé dès le premier VRAI article du CGI : 


> Il est établi un impôt *annuel* unique sur le revenu des personnes physiques désigné sous le nom d'impôt sur le revenu


L'annualité de l'impôt est incontournable et il n'est pas envisageable de compenser. Tu dois de l'impôt au titre des revenus perçus, fussent-ils indus.

De la même façon, les sommes que tu perçois en 2012 amputées des remboursements concourent à constituer une revenu imposable moindre qui fera que tu seras moins imposé au titre de 2012 qu'à celui de 2011.

Ces revenus ne sont pas par nature exceptionnels et de toute façon, les imposer au quotient (système qui permet d'atténuer la progressivité de l'impôt) ne changerait pas grand chose vu la différence.

Il ne reste plus qu'à se pencher sur ton préjudice.

Sur le plan hors fiscal, je ne peux rien garantir sur la compensation. Si elle est bien faite, il n'y a pas de raison que tes prélèvements obligatoires (CSG, cotisations salariales, etc.) ou tes droits sociaux (mutuelle, retraite, etc.) soit impactés. Tu ne peux que faire les calculs par toi-même.

Sur le plan fiscal, la progressivité de l'impôt fait que tu peux effectivement payer plus sur tes revenus 2011 que ce que ta baisse compensera en 2012. Pour autant, le préjudice réel ne pourra être quantifié qu'en 2013, au moment de régler l'impôt 2012, en tenant compte du fait que le problème aura été soldé en 2012 (c'est à dire que tu auras tout fini de rembourser cette année là.

A partir de là, tu pourras valablement faire des simulations pour comparer 2011 et 2012. Le préjudice réel sera égal à la différence entre l'impôt réellement payé en 2012 et 2013 (au titre de 2011 et 2012) et celui que tu aurais dû payer en corrigeant les salaires perçus. Tu me suis?

Si l'entreprise veut bien s'arranger, tu peux anticiper et présenter des simulations basées sur les calculs de l'IR 2012 où tu montreras que la compensation n'est pas parfaite. Ex : si tu gagnes 30 000 € par an. On t'a versé 37 000 en 2011 et on t'en versera 23 000 en 2012.

Simulation avec la calculette 2012 :
Tu aurais dû payer 2534 en 2012 et 2013.
Tu as payé 4424 et 1559

Différence : (4424+1559)-(2534*2)=915 €

Je te passe le préjudice pour ton pouvoir d’achat du fait de leur erreur. 

Bref, tu peux leur présenter une simulation complète (http://www3.finances.gouv.fr/calcul_...ifie/index.htm) pour qu'ils comprennent. S'ils ne veulent rien savoir, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que d'attendre d'avoir tous les éléments des impositions concernées pour chiffrer réellement ton préjudice et leur opposer.

C'est bon pour toi?  ::):

----------


## Zouuu

Toujours rien recu  :Emo:

----------


## Draxx

Ouf, je ne suis pas le seul visiblement.

----------


## Baron

Si ça tarde trop, vous pouvez contacter votre SIP pour savoir s'il y a eu des retours.

Je l'ai pas en tête mais vous êtes pas des primo-déclarants ou vous n'avez pas déménagé?

----------


## Zouuu

> Si ça tarde trop, vous pouvez contacter votre SIP pour savoir s'il y a eu des retours.
> 
> Je l'ai pas en tête mais vous êtes pas des primo-déclarants ou vous n'avez pas déménagé?


J'ai déménagé mais je sais plus si j'en ai informé le TP. Par contre, j'ai fait faire suivre mon courrier.

----------


## orime

En 2011, j'étais étudiant mais également salarié à mi temps dans un collège en tant que pion, j'ai donc sur ma déclaration d'impôts mon salaire de pion.
Et c'est tout.

Alors qu'en 2011, dans le cadre de mon Master 2 j'ai effectué des stages en responsabilité dans des classes et j'ai touché environ 1500€ pour 3 semaines de stage.
J'ai également obtenu mon concours de prof des écoles et j'ai commencé à travailler en Septembre (donc 09, 10, 11 et 12/11).

Je dois donc déclarer mes revenus de pion + stages ? + premiers mois de salaire d'enseignant c'est ça ? 

Merci.

----------


## Praetor

Je crois que tu n'as pas besoin de déclarer les stages de moins de 6 mois si ils sont obligatoires dans le cadre de tes études.

----------


## orime

Et bien justement, ces stages étaient réservés à ceux qui étaient admissibles au concours, donc pas vraiment obligatoires :/.

----------


## Praetor

Comme tu viens juste de commencer à bosser, tu dois avoir un revenu plutôt faible sur l'année et donc quasiment rien payer en impôts. Fais le calcul, si ça se trouve déclarer les stages ne va pas changer grand chose. 

Mais si tu estimes ne pas avoir à les déclarer, garde précieusement ton certificat de scolarité et si le monsieur des impôts te demande (ça peut être dans quelques années, donc bien le garder!) pourquoi tu n'as pas déclaré tes stages, tu le ressorts en lui expliquant poliment que c'était dans le cadre de tes études. Ça leur avait suffit dans mon cas. Évidemment, une copie du règlement de ton école indiquant leur caractère obligatoire est idéal, mais je n'en avais pas et c'est passé quand même (pour rassurer Baron : ils étaient bien obligatoires, je n'ai pas grugé!).

----------


## Anon26492

> Et bien justement, ces stages étaient réservés à ceux qui étaient admissibles au concours, donc pas vraiment obligatoires :/.


La causalité ne me semble pas évidente. Aurais-tu pu ne pas les faire ?

----------


## xheyther

> C'est bon pour toi?


Merci beaucoup monsieur !

Je vais effectivement devoir attendre d'avoir tous les éléments. Sans préjudice effectivement subit il est difficile de faire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Baron

> J'ai déménagé mais je sais plus si j'en ai informé le TP. Par contre, j'ai fait faire suivre mon courrier.


Faire suivre son courrier n'a aucun effet pour nos services. Nous voulons être informés des changements de domicile des contribuables donc on demande à la Poste de nous retourner le pli. Il ne te reste plus qu'à appeler ton SIP pour vérifier qu'ils n'ont pas eu le retour.




> En 2011, j'étais étudiant mais également salarié à mi temps dans un collège en tant que pion, j'ai donc sur ma déclaration d'impôts mon salaire de pion.
> Et c'est tout.
> 
> Alors qu'en 2011, dans le cadre de mon Master 2 j'ai effectué des stages en responsabilité dans des classes et j'ai touché environ 1500€ pour 3 semaines de stage.
> J'ai également obtenu mon concours de prof des écoles et j'ai commencé à travailler en Septembre (donc 09, 10, 11 et 12/11).
> 
> Je dois donc déclarer mes revenus de pion + stages ? + premiers mois de salaire d'enseignant c'est ça ? 
> 
> Merci.


Dis-donc, ils étaient payés par qui ces stages?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## orime

> La causalité ne me semble pas évidente. Aurais-tu pu ne pas les faire ?


Je ne crois pas.
C'était soit : 
-admissible : stages en responsabilité payés (et d'ailleurs en comptant c'est 3 semaines pour 2106€...)
-non admissibles : stages d'observation non payés

---------- Post added at 17h17 ---------- Previous post was at 17h17 ----------




> Faire suivre son courrier n'a aucun effet pour nos services. Nous voulons être informés des changements de domicile des contribuables donc on demande à la Poste de nous retourner le pli. Il ne te reste plus qu'à appeler ton SIP pour vérifier qu'ils n'ont pas eu le retour.
> 
> Dis-donc, ils étaient payés par qui ces stages?


L'éducation Nationale a des moyens énormes  :B): .

----------


## Zouuu

> Faire suivre son courrier n'a aucun effet pour nos services. Nous voulons être informés des changements de domicile des contribuables donc on demande à la Poste de nous retourner le pli. Il ne te reste plus qu'à appeler ton SIP pour vérifier qu'ils n'ont pas eu le retour.


Je viens d'appeler. Bureaux ouverts de 8h30 à 16h15.

16h15...

16h15.....

16h15........  ::O:

----------


## Roupille

Le gros des déclarations est envoyé en ce moment même. Donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir avant la fin de semaine prochaine. Si ça peut vous rassurer je n'ai toujours pas reçu la mienne. Ce week-end surement.

----------


## Praetor

> Je ne crois pas.


Du coup ils étaient bien obligatoires  :B):

----------


## PolluXxX

Allez, je viens aussi avec mes gros sabots pour poser mes questions.

En gros, j'ai une décision à prendre rapidement, mais qui dépend des impôts en fait ...

On va faire un topo rapide de ma situation : je suis en ce moment étudiant, et je suis encore déclaré chez les parents, tout comme mon frère aîné.

Cette année (2011/2012), j'ai commencé à travailler, enfin, je suis plutôt parti en stage pour mes études. J'ai touché la rémunération au plus bas pour un stagiaire (464€ et des brouettes) pendant 6 mois, mais je crois comprendre que ça n'est pas imposable.

Vu qu'ils étaient contents de moi à la fin du stage (fin février 2012), j'ai eu le droit à une prime sur objectifs. Pour cette prime, j'ai reçu un bulletin de salaire (sachant que pour mes rémunérations de stagiaire, je ne recevais pas de bulletin de salaire). Montant de la prime : 900,24€ de net à payer (en gros, 700€ de prime + 300€ pour les 17 jours que j'ai fait dans le mois de février - 100€ de charges).

A côté de ça, je bosse en tant qu'artiste pour la création de DVDs. Je suis payé une fois par an, mais je réalise différents projets au long de l'année. Ca fait 5 ans que je fais ça.
Le 20 février 2012, comme chaque année, j'ai touché mon salaire pour ce job : 2667€ net à payer.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai la boîte où j'ai fait mon stage qui me propose de bosser pour eux cet été, en tant que prestataire extérieur, en bossant sur un projet qui devrait durer environ 4 semaines. Le plus simple pour eux (ils ne veulent pas prendre en CDD), c'est que je passe autoentrepreneur pour travailler pour eux cet été. Ce qui ne me dérange pas, vu que je pensais le faire un jour pour proposer mes services dans la création de sites internet. Concernant le prix de la prestation, c'était à moi de décider et de proposer (sachant qu'il y a 23% de charges à soustraire).

Sauf que là, mon père est venu avec ses gros sabots en me disant : attention, si tu fais ça, tu risques de dépasser le seuil et on va devoir déclarer ce que tu touches, et donc on risque de perdre de l'argent dans l'histoire.
Donc je n'ai pas tout compris, et lui ne pouvait pas vraiment m'expliquer l'impact que ça pouvait avoir si je passais autoentrepreneur et que je bossais cet été.
Avec plein de bonne volonté, je suis passé cet après-midi au centre des impôts pour essayer de trouver un interlocuteur, lui expliquer mon cas, et avoir ses explications. Alors, apparemment, je passe en mauvaise période, c'était bondé, et quand j'ai réussi à avoir quelqu'un, et bah j'me suis fait jeter comme une vieille chaussette. Ils ne sont pas conseillers ! Donc la femme s'en foutait de m'écouter et m'a dit de regarder par moi-même sur internet.

Sauf que j'ai cherché un peu, et j'm'en sors pas. Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait éclairer mes questions et me filer un coup de main sur cette histoire ? L'idée, c'est d'en savoir plus rapidement, parce que je dois aussi finir de me mettre d'accord sur la rémunération à demander pour cet été, rémunération qui dépendra de vos éventuelles réponses...

En tout cas, un grand merci d'avance !

----------


## Roupille

> Allez, je viens aussi avec mes gros sabots pour poser mes questions.
> 
> En gros, j'ai une décision à prendre rapidement, mais qui dépend des impôts en fait ...
> 
> On va faire un topo rapide de ma situation : je suis en ce moment étudiant, et je suis encore déclaré chez les parents, tout comme mon frère aîné.
> 
> Cette année (2011/2012), j'ai commencé à travailler, enfin, je suis plutôt parti en stage pour mes études. J'ai touché la rémunération au plus bas pour un stagiaire (464€ et des brouettes) pendant 6 mois, mais je crois comprendre que ça n'est pas imposable.


Ola ! les stages de + de 3 mois même dans le cadre des études sont imposables ( cf BOI 5 F-12-08 ). Redressement assuré sinon.




> Vu qu'ils étaient contents de moi à la fin du stage (fin février 2012), j'ai eu le droit à une prime sur objectifs. Pour cette prime, j'ai reçu un bulletin de salaire (sachant que pour mes rémunérations de stagiaire, je ne recevais pas de bulletin de salaire). Montant de la prime : 900,24€ de net à payer (en gros, 700€ de prime + 300€ pour les 17 jours que j'ai fait dans le mois de février - 100€ de charges).
> 
> A côté de ça, je bosse en tant qu'artiste pour la création de DVDs. Je suis payé une fois par an, mais je réalise différents projets au long de l'année. Ca fait 5 ans que je fais ça.
> Le 20 février 2012, comme chaque année, j'ai touché mon salaire pour ce job : 2667€ net à payer.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, j'ai la boîte où j'ai fait mon stage qui me propose de bosser pour eux cet été, en tant que prestataire extérieur, en bossant sur un projet qui devrait durer environ 4 semaines. Le plus simple pour eux (ils ne veulent pas prendre en CDD), c'est que je passe autoentrepreneur pour travailler pour eux cet été. Ce qui ne me dérange pas, vu que je pensais le faire un jour pour proposer mes services dans la création de sites internet. Concernant le prix de la prestation, c'était à moi de décider et de proposer (sachant qu'il y a 23% de charges à soustraire).
> 
> Sauf que là, mon père est venu avec ses gros sabots en me disant : attention, si tu fais ça, tu risques de dépasser le seuil et on va devoir déclarer ce que tu touches, et donc on risque de perdre de l'argent dans l'histoire.
> Donc je n'ai pas tout compris, et lui ne pouvait pas vraiment m'expliquer l'impact que ça pouvait avoir si je passais autoentrepreneur et que je bossais cet été.
> ...


Auto-entrepreneur tu peux opter pour le versement libératoire de l'impôt sur le revenu ( et aussi des cotisations sociales ). Mais les revenus perçus même si tu t'es acquitté du versement libératoire de l'impôt sur les revenus rentrent quand même en compte dans le calcul de l'impôt par l'intermédiaire du taux effectif. 
Sinon, c'est imposable suivant la nature des revenus comme BIC ou BNC ( avec abattement ) régime micro si les sommes sont peu importantes. Dans tout les cas les sommes sont imposables.
Si tu as moins de 21 ans et que tes parents te rattachent à leur décla, ils doivent déclarer ce que tu as gagné. Si tu as plus de 21 ans, que tu as fini tes études et que tu as commencé à bosser tu dois souscrire ta propre décla

Je précise aussi, il y a l'exonération "des 3 smics" pour les étudiants qui ont un petit job en plus de leurs études, job d'été en général. Si t'es pas étudiant, boum! redressement assuré aussi. Dans tout les cas, dis toi que si tu n'es plus étudiant, tout ce que tu vas gagner sera imposable et que tu dois souscrire ta propre décla.

----------


## Ventilo

> Tout juste : je voulais dire 21 et j'ai tapé 23 
> 
> Je suis fatigué, je vais 
> 
> J'ai pas regardé le fil, je vous laisse les clés les gars. Enfermez-pas Ventilo...


Aucun risque, j'ai commencé la 2° partie de mon stage par 5 jours de congés, et je suis pas formé à l'IR, donc pas de participation à la campagne :D

----------


## PolluXxX

> Ola ! les stages de + de 3 mois même dans le cadre des études sont imposables ( cf BOI 5 F-12-08 ). Redressement assuré sinon.


Mais du coup, ça rentre dans le calcul des trois smics tout ce que j'ai gagné ?




> Auto-entrepreneur tu peux opter pour le versement libératoire de l'impôt sur le revenu ( et aussi des cotisations sociales ). Mais les revenus perçus même si tu t'es acquitté du versement libératoire de l'impôt sur les revenus rentrent quand même en compte dans le calcul de l'impôt par l'intermédiaire du taux effectif. 
> Sinon, c'est imposable suivant la nature des revenus comme BIC ou BNC ( avec abattement ) régime micro si les sommes sont peu importantes. Dans tout les cas les sommes sont imposables.
> Si tu as moins de 21 ans et que tes parents te rattachent à leur décla, ils doivent déclarer ce que tu as gagné. Si tu as plus de 21 ans, que tu as fini tes études et que tu as commencé à bosser tu dois souscrire ta propre décla
> 
> Je précise aussi, il y a l'exonération "des 3 smics" pour les étudiants qui ont un petit job en plus de leurs études, job d'été en général. Si t'es pas étudiant, boum! redressement assuré aussi. Dans tout les cas, dis toi que si tu n'es plus étudiant, tout ce que tu vas gagner sera imposable et que tu dois souscrire ta propre décla.


Si j'ai bien compris, le versement libératoire, c'est une "option" du statut d'AE qui permet de payer son impôt sur le revenu dans la foulée ?

Alors, j'ai aujourd'hui 22 ans, mais je suis toujours étudiant, jusqu'en juin 2013.

Donc je peux rester sur la feuille de la famille en attendant la fin de mes études. Mais du coup, que déclare-t-on ? Je pense que je fais péter les 3 smics du coup, avec mon job artiste + salaire de stagiaire + ce que je reçois en autoentrepreneur.
Si je dépasse les trois smics, je déclare la totalité de ce que j'ai gagné, ou alors juste le surplus, ce qui dépasse des trois smics ?

J'avoue que j'suis un peu totalement perdu.

----------


## Baron

> L'éducation Nationale a des moyens énormes .


Ben justement, ce qui est payé par l'Etat n'est jamais exonéré. Donc inutile de te poser la question de la durée ou du montant  :B): 




> Je viens d'appeler. Bureaux ouverts de 8h30 à 16h15.
> 
> 16h15...
> 
> 16h15.....
> 
> 16h15........


Ça c'est un troll grossier. Du temps où je travaillais à la réception du public, on se mettait à peine à ouvrir tous les jours pour l'impôt sur le revenu. Les réceptions, c'était institutionnellement fixé le mardi et le vendredi matin. Depuis, on a fait du chemin mais dans un contexte de réduction d'effectif, c'est supra lourd. D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à comprendre comment on peut se permettre d'en faire autant parce qu'on n'a plus de temps pour les autres missions.




> Du coup ils étaient bien obligatoires


Ce n'est pas le sujet  :tired: 




> Allez, je viens aussi avec mes gros sabots pour poser mes questions.
> 
> En gros, j'ai une décision à prendre rapidement, mais qui dépend des impôts en fait ...
> 
> On va faire un topo rapide de ma situation : je suis en ce moment étudiant, et je suis encore déclaré chez les parents, tout comme mon frère aîné.
> 
> Cette année (2011/2012), j'ai commencé à travailler, enfin, je suis plutôt parti en stage pour mes études. J'ai touché la rémunération au plus bas pour un stagiaire (464€ et des brouettes) pendant 6 mois, mais je crois comprendre que ça n'est pas imposable.
> 
> Vu qu'ils étaient contents de moi à la fin du stage (fin février 2012), j'ai eu le droit à une prime sur objectifs. Pour cette prime, j'ai reçu un bulletin de salaire (sachant que pour mes rémunérations de stagiaire, je ne recevais pas de bulletin de salaire). Montant de la prime : 900,24€ de net à payer (en gros, 700€ de prime + 300€ pour les 17 jours que j'ai fait dans le mois de février - 100€ de charges).
> ...


Bon Roupille t'a répondu, à voir si tu as des questions par rapport à sa réponse. Mais la remarque de la collègue qui t'a reçu me permet de rebondir : effectivement, les centres de Finances Publiques ne sont pas des endroits d'optimisation. Déjà qu'on a du mal à répondre à tout le monde, on ne peut pas se permettre de faire du conseil. Lorsque les situations sont évidentes ou lorsque les personnes ont manifestement fait des mauvais choix les années passées, on peut faire quelque chose. Mais ce n'est pas le rôle de l'Administration de faire des recherches pour le contribuable paye le moins d'impôt possible. Depuis la mise en œuvre de la Révision Générale des Politiques Publiques, l'objectif, c'est moins de fonctionnaires / moins de services (en fait, on veut faire croire plus de services mais non, hein, c'est pas possible). Donc faut faire des choix. Et comme les gens se posent ces questions en pleine campagne, quand les centres son archi-overbookés, bah ça peut faire des étincelles (le contribuable qui comprend pas l'absence de service, l'agent qui en est à sa cinquantième réception de la journée).

Il vaut mieux savoir poster sur CPC pour avoir des bons conseils  :Cigare: 




> Aucun risque, j'ai commencé la 2° partie de mon stage par 5 jours de congés, et je suis pas formé à l'IR, donc pas de participation à la campagne :D


Planqué  :tired:

----------


## PolluXxX

> Bon Roupille t'a répondu, à voir si tu as des questions par rapport à sa réponse.


Juste au dessus de ton post, j'ai rajouté quelques questions suite à la réaction de Roupille  ::unsure:: 




> Il vaut mieux savoir oster sur CPC pour avoir des bons conseils


Bah oui, c'est pour ça que je suis quand même parti avec le sourire du centre des finances.

Ceci dit, je comprends très bien, à la vue du ratio "clients/serveurs" au centre des finances que vous n'avez pas le temps de conseiller tout le monde. Et je ne vous le reproche pas. C'que je reproche, c'est que j'ai du mal à trouver des informations, j'suis un peu perdu dans le tout, alors que je cherche simplement à être réglo quoi ...

----------


## Baron

> Mais du coup, ça rentre dans le calcul des trois smics tout ce que j'ai gagné ?





> 36° Sur option des bénéficiaires, dans le cadre d'une déclaration des revenus personnelle ou de celle du foyer fiscal de rattachement, les *salaires* versés aux personnes âgées de vingt-cinq ans au plus au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition, *à l'exception des agents publics* percevant une rémunération dans le cadre de leur formation, *en rémunération d'activités exercées pendant leurs études, secondaires ou supérieures, ou exercées durant leurs congés scolaires ou universitaires*, dans la limite de trois fois le montant mensuel du salaire minimum de croissance ;


Tout ce que tu gagnes ne rentre pas dans ce cadre. Je n'y vois que tes revenus de stage. D'ailleurs, s'agissant de ceux-ci, tu me donneras le nom de cette boite qui paie des trucs sans bulletin de salaire  :tired: 




> Si j'ai bien compris, le versement libératoire, c'est une "option" du statut d'AE qui permet de payer son impôt sur le revenu dans la foulée ?


Impôts sur le revenu et charges sociales. Sinon, tu es en régime micro classique (ou plus selon tes revenus) 




> Alors, j'ai aujourd'hui 22 ans, mais je suis toujours étudiant, jusqu'en juin 2013.
> 
> Donc je peux rester sur la feuille de la famille en attendant la fin de mes études. Mais du coup, que déclare-t-on ? Je pense que je fais péter les 3 smics du coup, avec mon job artiste + salaire de stagiaire + ce que je reçois en autoentrepreneur.
> Si je dépasse les trois smics, je déclare la totalité de ce que j'ai gagné, ou alors juste le surplus, ce qui dépasse des trois smics ?
> 
> J'avoue que j'suis un peu totalement perdu.


Comme vu ci-dessus, tes 3 smics, tu dois les ôter d'un salaire. Donc si tu te mets en autoentrepreneur, tu ne pourras rien déduire du tout. Pour ton job d'artiste, c'est mal barré également. Faudra me détailler les modalités de versement de cette somme. Ça m'intéresse aussi  :tired:  

Si tu n'avais que des revenus salariés, tu ne déclarerais dans ton cas que les sommes dépassant les 3 SMICS (exemple : si tu gagnes 8031 €, tu peux déduire 4031, donc tu déclares 4000. Facile).

Par contre, cette option fait perdre le bénéfice de la PPE. Dans ton cas, y a un espoir que tu puisses la toucher quand même... Donc il faut faire des simulations.

Bon, essaie de digérer un peu tout ça et reviens avec la nature des contrats qui te lient à tes employeurs et on va pouvoir en rediscuter plus clairement  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 22h32 ---------- Previous post was at 22h30 ----------




> Juste au dessus de ton post, j'ai rajouté quelques questions suite à la réaction de Roupille 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah oui, c'est pour ça que je suis quand même parti avec le sourire du centre des finances.
> 
> Ceci dit, je comprends très bien, à la vue du ratio "clients/serveurs" au centre des finances que vous n'avez pas le temps de conseiller tout le monde. Et je ne vous le reproche pas. C'que je reproche, c'est que j'ai du mal à trouver des informations, j'suis un peu perdu dans le tout, alors que je cherche simplement à être réglo quoi ...


J'ai du mal à répondre vite parce que j'ai du taf à côté :essouflé:

----------


## PolluXxX

> Tout ce que tu gagnes ne rentre pas dans ce cadre. Je n'y vois que tes revenus de stage. D'ailleurs, s'agissant de ceux-ci, tu me donneras le nom de cette boite qui paie des trucs sans bulletin de salaire 
> 
> Impôts sur le revenu et charges sociales. Sinon, tu es en régime micro classique (ou plus selon tes revenus) 
> 
> Comme vu ci-dessus, tes 3 smics, tu dois les ôter d'un salaire. Donc si tu te mets en autoentrepreneur, tu ne pourras rien déduire du tout. Pour ton job d'artiste, c'est mal barré également. Faudra me détailler les modalités de versement de cette somme. Ça m'intéresse aussi  
> 
> Si tu n'avais que des revenus salariés, tu ne déclarerais dans ton cas que les sommes dépassant les 3 SMICS (exemple : si tu gagnes 8031 €, tu peux déduire 4031, donc tu déclares 4000. Facile).
> 
> Par contre, cette option fait perdre le bénéfice de la PPE. Dans ton cas, y a un espoir que tu puisses la toucher quand même... Donc il faut faire des simulations.
> ...


Je reviens à la charge, j'ai retrouvé mes fiches de salaire !

Donc, premièrement, je confirme que la boîte où j'ai fait mon stage ne fournit pas de fiche de salaire pour les rémunérations du stage, je n'en ai reçu qu'une seule à la fin, pour ma prime sur objectifs (900,24€ annoncés sur le bulletin). Le reste, c'était directement sur mon compte en fin de mois, sans aucun bulletin de salaire.

Pour mon contrat d'artiste, c'est en fait une "Note de droits d'auteur", pour la "Création et réalisation d'un DVD multimédia". Je suis payé par une association spécialisée dans la diffusion et la création audiovisuelle, et qui travaille régulièrement pour mon client final (une maison de la culture pour qui je réalise ces DVDs).
Avec ce contrat, je ne cotise pas pour ma retraite, du total brut, on ne retire que le précompte Agessa, la C.S.G., la C.R.D.S. La TVA est indiquée comme non applicable.
Ce qui fait que sur un salaire de 2950€, je n'en touche que 2667€.

Voilà pour tout ce que j'ai touché en 2012. 
Ce à quoi j'aimerai rajouter un salaire d'autoentrepreneur (une prestation d'environ 1500€), sauf que je ne sais pas comment calculer les conséquences que ça aura, pour moi et pour mes parents (chez qui je suis encore à charge) au niveau des impôts : je déclare quoi, mes parents perdent quoi, etc.

Des idées pour m'aider ?

Merci bien !

----------


## Baron

> Je reviens à la charge, j'ai retrouvé mes fiches de salaire !
> 
> Donc, premièrement, je confirme que la boîte où j'ai fait mon stage ne fournit pas de fiche de salaire pour les rémunérations du stage, je n'en ai reçu qu'une seule à la fin, pour ma prime sur objectifs (900,24€ annoncés sur le bulletin). Le reste, c'était directement sur mon compte en fin de mois, sans aucun bulletin de salaire.


Et ça faisait combien, pour rigoler?  ::siffle:: 




> Pour mon contrat d'artiste, c'est en fait une "Note de droits d'auteur", pour la "Création et réalisation d'un DVD multimédia". Je suis payé par une association spécialisée dans la diffusion et la création audiovisuelle, et qui travaille régulièrement pour mon client final (une maison de la culture pour qui je réalise ces DVDs).
> Avec ce contrat, je ne cotise pas pour ma retraite, du total brut, on ne retire que le précompte Agessa, la C.S.G., la C.R.D.S. La TVA est indiquée comme non applicable.
> Ce qui fait que sur un salaire de 2950€, je n'en touche que 2667€.


Quelle est la nature de ton contrat? (contrat d'embauche ou contrat de prestataire) Combien d'heures sont rémunérées? Pour que ta rémunération soit considérée comme un salaire, il faut qu'il y ait un lien de subordination. Et dans ce cas, je ne comprendrais pas l'absence de cotisations...




> Voilà pour tout ce que j'ai touché en 2012. 
> Ce à quoi j'aimerai rajouter un salaire d'autoentrepreneur (une prestation d'environ 1500€), sauf que je ne sais pas comment calculer les conséquences que ça aura, pour moi et pour mes parents (chez qui je suis encore à charge) au niveau des impôts : je déclare quoi, mes parents perdent quoi, etc.
> 
> Des idées pour m'aider ?
> 
> Merci bien !


La c'est sur, si t'es AE, tu ne reçois pas un salaire mais - à priori - plutôt un paiement pour une prestation, imposable en bénéfices non commerciaux.

Bon la, je suis avec l'Iphone, je te réponds demain avec un clavier...  :;):

----------


## PolluXxX

> Et ça faisait combien, pour rigoler?


Le minimum légal pour un stagiaire : 464€/mois pour 39h de boulot !




> Quelle est la nature de ton contrat? (contrat d'embauche ou contrat de prestataire) Combien d'heures sont rémunérées? Pour que ta rémunération soit considérée comme un salaire, il faut qu'il y ait un lien de subordination. Et dans ce cas, je ne comprendrais pas l'absence de cotisations...


Ce n'est pas du job à l'heure. C'est bien une note de droits d'auteur, qui consiste en la création et conception d'une oeuvre artistique. En gros, on me demande de réaliser un DVD (montage et création vidéo), je le fais, je le livre, et je suis payé pour cette oeuvre artistique.  Il n'y a pas de lien de subordination, je suis "artiste", donc mon propre chef.




> La c'est sur, si t'es AE, tu ne reçois pas un salaire mais - à priori - plutôt un paiement pour une prestation, imposable en bénéfices non commerciaux.


Que veux-tu dire par "imposable en bénéfices non commerciaux" ?

Merci bien au passage !



Spoiler Alert! 


Si jamais t'as besoin de conseils pour passer chez Canon (les appareils sont mieux), n'hésite pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

> Que veux-tu dire par "imposable en bénéfices non commerciaux" ?


Pour l'auto-entrepreneur, tu as deux choix, opter ou pas pour le prélèvement libératoire de l'impôt sur le revenu. Si tu optes pour ce système, tu vas payer ton impôt sur le revenu à la source, par le biais de versements libératoires fixés à 2.2% des recettes brutes déclarées. Dans ce cas, tu reportes ton chiffre d'affaire dans la partie "auto-entrepreneur" de la déclaration de revenus complémentaire, tu ne paieras pas d'impôt dessus par contre ces revenus vont être pris en compte pour la détermination du taux d'imposition des autres revenus ( système du taux effectif ). C'est pas totalement neutre.
Si tu n'as pas opté pour le prélèvement libératoire, tu vas déclarer tes revenus suivant la nature de ton activité, ici bénéfice non commerciaux non professionnels, et vu le montant ce sera du micro. Un abattement est appliqué aux revenus que tu déclares et le reste imposé au barème progressif de l'impôt sur le revenu.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bon moi ça me commence à me faire chier, impossible de déclarer par Internet, un charmant message m'indique systématiquement "UNE ERREUR EST SURVENUE".
J'avais eu le temps de remplir les informations du début (situation familiale je crois), et là, pouf, apu. Ce qui est formidable, c'est que rien n'indique à quoi est due l'erreur, si je peux y faire quelque chose, ou si quelqu'un l'a prise en compte du côté des impôts.

Par ailleurs, je l'avais signalé à un assistant technique par chat samedi dernier, qui m'avait indiqué que pour certaines personnes il y avait un problème, qui serait résolu dans le courant de la semaine.
Ce qui n'a bien évidemment pas été le cas...
Pfff, va falloir que je remplisse une déclaration papier, je le sens gros comme une maison...  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme221030

Ca y est j'ai fait ma "télédéclaration". 

Assez flippant de voir la façon dont on est fliqué: j'ai changé de taf en décembre 2011, et les 15 jours que j'ai passé dans ma nouvelle boîte étaient déjà connu, ça va vite là :s

Par contre pour mon 1er tiers qui s'est perdu dans la nature (jamais reçu, jamais apparu dans la liste des impôts à payer sur leur site) là ils s'en foutaient, trop content de me coller 10%...

----------


## Roupille

> Bon moi ça me commence à me faire chier, impossible de déclarer par Internet, un charmant message m'indique systématiquement "UNE ERREUR EST SURVENUE".
> J'avais eu le temps de remplir les informations du début (situation familiale je crois), et là, pouf, apu. Ce qui est formidable, c'est que rien n'indique à quoi est due l'erreur, si je peux y faire quelque chose, ou si quelqu'un l'a prise en compte du côté des impôts.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je l'avais signalé à un assistant technique par chat samedi dernier, qui m'avait indiqué que pour certaines personnes il y avait un problème, qui serait résolu dans le courant de la semaine.
> Ce qui n'a bien évidemment pas été le cas...
> Pfff, va falloir que je remplisse une déclaration papier, je le sens gros comme une maison...


T'as regardé le trafic au moment de télédéclarer ? Si c'est comme l'année dernière y a une petite barre verte et rouge qui indique le trafic sur impots.gouv.fr. Y avait peut être trop de monde quand tu as essayé.

---------- Post added at 19h46 ---------- Previous post was at 19h38 ----------




> Assez flippant de voir la façon dont on est fliqué: j'ai changé de taf en décembre 2011, et les 15 jours que j'ai passé dans ma nouvelle boîte étaient déjà connu, ça va vite là :s
> 
> Par contre pour mon 1er tiers qui s'est perdu dans la nature (jamais reçu, jamais apparu dans la liste des impôts à payer sur leur site) là ils s'en foutaient, trop content de me coller 10%...


C'est pas vraiment du "fliquage", tes employeurs sont obligés de déclarer les salaires qu'ils te versent. Et je vais te dire, il vaut mieux que ce soit bien pré-rempli, parce que si t'oublies des trucs et que l'on s'en aperçoit après, ça peut faire mal. Et pour l'histoire du tiers, sans faire le méchant, les échéances sont connues. A toi de te manifester avant.

----------


## sissi

Je viens de télé déclarer et ça marche nickel.

----------


## Roupille

> Je viens de télé déclarer et ça marche nickel.


 :;):

----------


## sissi

> 


Ouais mais je paye des impôts pour la première fois ! Baron viens ici raclure, faut que je me défoule !

----------


## Roupille

C'est toujours la première fois qui fait mal  :Cigare:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> T'as regardé le trafic au moment de télédéclarer ? Si c'est comme l'année dernière y a une petite barre verte et rouge qui indique le trafic sur impots.gouv.fr. Y avait peut être trop de monde quand tu as essayé.


Pas vu de barre verte et rouge, et j'ai réessayé à de nombreuses fois. Je me demande si c'est pas dû au changement de situation familiale, mais comment savoir ? J'ai jamais vu de message d'erreur aussi peu clair  ::sad::

----------


## Roupille

> Pas vu de barre verte et rouge, et j'ai réessayé à de nombreuses fois. Je me demande si c'est pas dû au changement de situation familiale, mais comment savoir ? J'ai jamais vu de message d'erreur aussi peu clair


Ca peut venir de tout et n'importe quoi malheureusement.  ::sad::

----------


## Baron

> Le minimum légal pour un stagiaire : 464€/mois pour 39h de boulot !


OK.




> Ce n'est pas du job à l'heure. C'est bien une note de droits d'auteur, qui consiste en la création et conception d'une oeuvre artistique. En gros, on me demande de réaliser un DVD (montage et création vidéo), je le fais, je le livre, et je suis payé pour cette oeuvre artistique. Il n'y a pas de lien de subordination, je suis "artiste", donc mon propre chef.


Bon, après avoir fait un tour de tout ça, ce que je te suggère : 

Pour cette année, soit :

-Tu ne déclares rien (donc tu peux te rattacher à tes parents). Tu précises (sur la décla papier ou en commentaires dans la déclaration en ligne) que tu as perçu X euros de stage et que tu as reçu une somme pour un travail à domicile (si ce sont bien tes conditions) répondant à ton sens à la définition de l'article 81 du CGI, sinon qu'il faut qu'on te précise si c'est du BNC ou du BIC, et que tu ne déclares aucune des deux en application des dispositions de l’article 81-36° du CGI. C'est TRES important de le marquer quelque part parce que si l'Administration n'est pas d'accord, elle ne pourra pas te le reprocher (rescrit fiscal - Art L80 A/B). Ca a l'air compliqué comme ça mais c'est un moyen fastoche de se débarrasser. Tu me redemanderas pour les commentaires précis au besoin;
- Si tes revenus dépassent au total 3 743 €, tu devrais pouvoir opter pour la déclaration séparée et demander le bénéfice de la PPE (en déclarant le tout et en faisant la somme de toutes tes heures de stage + les heures pour réaliser le DVD)

MAIS

Ces deux situations mériteraient quand même  d'être testées à l'impôt sur le revenu avec la calculette : 

http://www3.finances.gouv.fr/calcul_...ifie/index.htm

La simulation à faire, c'est celle du dessus avec rattachement aux parents en déclarant tes revenus pour avoir la PPE. Donc tu regardes ce que ça donne tes parents seuls, toi seul puis tous ensembles avec le rattachement. Vous faites la somme de tout et vous voyez les résultats.

Pour être complets, il faut faire aussi le calcul sur la taxe d'habitation (combien tes parents paieraient en plus si tu n'es plus rattaché). Pour ça, le mieux, même si ça les embête, c'est d'envoyer un mail au SIP et demander une simulation de la TH 2011 (2012 sera pas dispo) et demander quelle aurait été la conséquence avec une personne à charge en moins. Tu peux aussi essayer de voir ça tout seul avec l'avis TH et sa doc (au dos) mais faut être un peu doué. 

Et malgré tout ça, rien n'est sûr parce que ça dépend des revenus/charges de tes parents qui peuvent changer une année sur l'autre. Donc si tu veux pas te prendre la tête, tu essaies juste les simulations, tu demandes la simu TH au SIP et tu devrais à 99% avoir les éléments utiles.

Ce point de vue n'était QUE fiscal.

Pour l'an prochain, tu auras du stage, du DVD ET de l'AE. Comme expliqué, l'AE, ce n'est pas du salaire donc la déclaration sera obligatoire. Par contre, les deux autres pourront être déclarés ou non. Bon eh bien là encore, tu devras faire des simus mais si tes revenus augmentent, mieux vaudra certainement déclarer seul et essayer de percevoir la PPE (mais faut pas avoir un taux horaire trop gros). Roupille t'a expliqué pour l'AE mais vu que c'est dans un an, inutile de trop s'étendre sur le sujet. Tu devrais plutôt aller voir ton contrôleur de secteur en début d'année prochaine avec les éléments et lui demander quelles sont tes options et qu'on t'explique les conséquences. Nous on devrait encore être là pour t'éclairer sur les passages non compris ou pour ajouter des précisions. L'avantage du contrôleur, c'est qu'il aura été sensibilisé à ton dossier et que pourras avoir un bon suivi  :Cigare: 

Ah, et sinon, les bénéfices commerciaux, ce sont qui sont tirés d'activités non commerciales. Il s'agit en fait des professions indépendantes dans laquelle l'activité intellectuelle est prépondérante L'exemple le plus classique, c'est la profession libérale. La création d'un site pour une entreprise me semble pleinement entrer dans ce champ mais faut voir s'il n'y a pas de dispositions expresse (donc à demander aussi au contrôleur s'il est d'accord ou s'il a une autre suggestion)

---------- Post added at 00h12 ---------- Previous post was at 22h32 ----------




> Ca y est j'ai fait ma "télédéclaration". 
> 
> Assez flippant de voir la façon dont on est fliqué: j'ai changé de taf en décembre 2011, et les 15 jours que j'ai passé dans ma nouvelle boîte étaient déjà connu, ça va vite là :s
> 
> Par contre pour mon 1er tiers qui s'est perdu dans la nature (jamais reçu, jamais apparu dans la liste des impôts à payer sur leur site) là ils s'en foutaient, trop content de me coller 10%...


Alors comme le disait Roupille, ce n'est pas du flicage. La DGFIP ne procède simplement qu'à l'édition des informations délivrées par les tiers dans le cadre de leurs propres obligations déclaratives, en l'occurrence ici la taxe sur les salaires. Si elles venaient à ne pas s'y conformer, elles s'exposeraient à des rehaussements en cas de contrôle (ce qui ne manque pas d'arriver quand on constate une variation de la masse salariale). Cette transmission d'information est prévue depuis fort longtemps ; c'est celle qui a toujours permis aux agents des impôts d'opposer aux contribuables des erreurs dans leur déclaration. Désormais, la déclaration est préremplie de ces informations pour éviter autant que possible les erreurs des dits contribuables. Pour autant, il peut y avoir des inexactitudes de la part des tiers ou bien toutes les informations ne sont pas parvenues à temps à nos services, d'où la nécessité de vérifier avant de signer.

Pour ce qui est du tiers provisionnel, il est vrai que lorsque c'est la première fois, il peut y avoir surprise. Mais de mémoire, la nouvelle obligation doit figurer sur le précédent avis d'impôt, à titre d'avertissement. Ce qu'il y a d'étonnant, c'est que s'il n'est jamais arrivé, c'est qu'il a dû être retourné au SIP, donc ce dernier sait qu'il ne t'es pas parvenu. Sinon, c'est possible qu'il y ait eu erreur postale. Le dernier cas serait que tu l'ais toi-même jeté par inadvertance.

Dans tous les cas, il faut demander une remise gracieuse au service en faisant valoir les arguments en question (déménagement / première fois / la réponse C). Par contre, si ce n'est pas la première fois, ça va être plus dur si tu ne parviens pas à prouver que tu as fait toute diligence pour payer ton impôt dû (par principe, c'est 1/3 de celui réglé au titre de l'année précédente).    




> Bon moi ça me commence à me faire chier, impossible de déclarer par Internet, un charmant message m'indique systématiquement "UNE ERREUR EST SURVENUE".
> J'avais eu le temps de remplir les informations du début (situation familiale je crois), et là, pouf, apu. Ce qui est formidable, c'est que rien n'indique à quoi est due l'erreur, si je peux y faire quelque chose, ou si quelqu'un l'a prise en compte du côté des impôts.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je l'avais signalé à un assistant technique par chat samedi dernier, qui m'avait indiqué que pour certaines personnes il y avait un problème, qui serait résolu dans le courant de la semaine.
> Ce qui n'a bien évidemment pas été le cas...
> Pfff, va falloir que je remplisse une déclaration papier, je le sens gros comme une maison...


Prends une copie écran de ton problème. Tu as encore du temps pour déclarer en ligne mais si jamais tu dépasses le délai pour la papier, tu pourras toujours te servir de tes preuves de contact et de ta/tes copie(s) écran(s) pour dire que le retard n'est pas de ton fait, que tu as attendu tout ce que tu pouvais pour déclarer en ligne. 




> Ouais mais je paye des impôts pour la première fois ! Baron viens ici raclure, faut que je me défoule !


Allez, c'est bien parce que c'est la première fois. Je t’autorise à te défouler, ça sera notre geste de bienvenue  :Cigare: 

En revanche, tout abus sera sévèrement puni  :tired:

----------


## SlyTheSly

Hello !
Pas eu le temps de tout lire et de faire de recherche, donc j'espère ne pas répéter des questions déjà posées, en plus elles sont assez basiques...

_ Les déclarations pour 2011 sont reçues à peu près à quelle période ? Je n'ai pas encore reçu la mienne, quand dois-je commencer à m'en inquiéter ? (dans la mesure où j'ai déménagé en janvier et prévenu par lettre mon "ancien" centre financier qui se chargera de mes impôts encore cette année avant de passer la main à celui de mon nouveau domicile) (et précisons aussi que je leur ai téléphoné pour m'assurer que ma nouvelle adresse avait bien été prise en compte et en principe c'est bon)

_ Pour déclarer "par courrier" on a jusqu'à quand ? Et par internet ? (je pars en vacances du 31 Mai au 15 Juin, on sait jamais  ::P: )

EDIT : auto-réponse :
_Jeudi 31 Mai 2012 : Date limite de dépôt de la déclaration de revenus papier
Jeudi 7 juin 2012 : Date limite de la déclaration en ligne pour les départements n° 01 à 19
Jeudi 14 juin 2012 : Date limite de la déclaration en ligne pour les départements n° 20 à 49
Jeudi 21 juin 2012 : Date limite de la déclaration en ligne pour les départements n° 50 à 974_
(Sauf erreur de ma part)

----------


## wushu_calimero

Hello,
J'ai subi une kolossalle chute de revenus en 2011 (peut être parce que je n'ai travaillé que 3 mois pour cause d'année sabbatique). J'appelle ma DGI préférée qui me dit, au moment du 1/3 provisionnel sur IR 2011 "pas besoin de le payer, vous envoyer un mail/courrier, vous serez dispensé de 1/3 prov. si vous n'êtes pas imposable, sinon rectif de 5% DTC". 

Là je viens de recevoir un deuxième avis de 1/3 pro, basé sur mes revenus 2010 (en estimation). Ca veut dire que j'ai dépassé le plafond, ou que la nana m'a raconté des salades ?

---------- Post added at 18h25 ---------- Previous post was at 18h20 ----------




> C'est toujours la première fois qui fait mal


non, la première fois il m'ont fait un chèque (prime à l'emploi)...
La deuxième par contre....

----------


## Roupille

> Hello !
> _ Les déclarations pour 2011 sont reçues à peu près à quelle période ? Je n'ai pas encore reçu la mienne, quand dois-je commencer à m'en inquiéter ? (dans la mesure où j'ai déménagé en janvier et prévenu par lettre mon "ancien" centre financier qui se chargera de mes impôts encore cette année avant de passer la main à celui de mon nouveau domicile) (et précisons aussi que je leur ai téléphoné pour m'assurer que ma nouvelle adresse avait bien été prise en compte et en principe c'est bon)


Les dernières décla sont parties vendredi 4 mai normalement. J'ai reçu la mienne aujourd'hui si ça peut te rassurer. Commence à t'inquiéter en fin de semaine.
Si tu as changé d'adresse, ta décla revient npai auprs du sip dont tu dépends, et elle est réexpédiée à la nouvelle adresse si tu nous l'a donnée.

----------


## Baron

> Hello,
> J'ai subi une kolossalle chute de revenus en 2011 (peut être parce que je n'ai travaillé que 3 mois pour cause d'année sabbatique). J'appelle ma DGI préférée qui me dit, au moment du 1/3 provisionnel sur IR 2011 "pas besoin de le payer, vous envoyer un mail/courrier, vous serez dispensé de 1/3 prov. si vous n'êtes pas imposable, sinon rectif de 5% DTC". 
> 
> Là je viens de recevoir un deuxième avis de 1/3 pro, basé sur mes revenus 2010 (en estimation). Ca veut dire que j'ai dépassé le plafond, ou que la nana m'a raconté des salades ?


Premier point : on ne dit plus "DGI" mais DGFIP, sinon on serait pas copains avec Ventilo alors que là, bon, on le garde, comme le petit cousin braillard que les parents nous demanderaient de garder malgré son jeune âge et nos mines déconfites.  ::cry:: 

Pour le reste, c'est à toi d'estimer ton impôt et de ne pas te tromper. En l'occurrence, au premier tiers de février, tu savais ce qu'il te fallait déclarer. Un coup de calculette sur le site des impôts et hop, tu voyais approximativement le montant d'impôt dû. Si ce dernier était inférieur à 342, alors tu pouvais royalement ignorer les tiers reçus (1er et 2ème). Au dessus, bah tu calculais un tiers de cette somme et tu la réglais a chaque appel. Tu pouvais aussi tout régler au premier et te moquer des autres. L'important, c'est de ne pas être à un moment donné 10% en dessous de ce que tu aurais dû régler.

Tu saisis?  :Cigare:

----------


## Red

Je viens de confirmer ma déclaration pré-remplie.

De mon smartphone.

Sur ma terrasse.

En quinze secondes.

 ::wub::

----------


## SlyTheSly

> Les dernières décla sont parties vendredi 4 mai normalement. J'ai reçu la mienne aujourd'hui si ça peut te rassurer. Commence à t'inquiéter en fin de semaine.
> Si tu as changé d'adresse, ta décla revient npai auprs du sip dont tu dépends, et elle est réexpédiée à la nouvelle adresse si tu nous l'a donnée.


Merci !
A tout hasard je suis allé voir sur Internet et j'ai commencé la procédure de déclaration en ligne, et c'est pré-rempli donc ça devrait aller. Au pire si j'ai pas le papier, je me connecte et je valide tout ça.

----------


## Roupille

Ouais tu peux faire ça avec ton numéro fiscal, le dernier rfr et le numéro de télédéclarant de l'année dernière.

---------- Post added at 20h52 ---------- Previous post was at 20h50 ----------




> Je viens de confirmer ma déclaration pré-remplie.
> 
> De mon smartphone.
> 
> Sur ma terrasse.
> 
> En quinze secondes.


Han  ::o:  ça marche bien ? t'as essayé avec l'espèce de code barre ?

----------


## Red

> Ouais tu peux faire ça avec ton numéro fiscal, le dernier rfr et le numéro de télédéclarant de l'année dernière.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h52 ---------- Previous post was at 20h50 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Han  ça marche bien ? t'as essayé avec l'espèce de code barre ?


Ouais, aucun souci, pas une erreur, pas d'attente.

----------


## Baron

> Han  ça marche bien ? t'as essayé avec l'espèce de code barre ?


Un flashcode  :tired: 

Qui c'est qui roupillait à la dernière présentation de la LF?  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

> Un flashcode 
> 
> Qui c'est qui roupillait à la dernière présentation de la LF?


Mais heu ! C'était après le repas de midi et y avait de la choucroute à la cantine. ::wub::  En plus j'ai pas un mobile moderne  :Emo:

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Dites voir, une petite question :
Sur mon dernier avis apparait le plafond d'épargne retraite. Je l'ai pour 2008, 2009 et 2010 (+ celui calculé pour les revenus 2010). 
Si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je reporte les cotisations de l'an dernier et que j'indique mon plafond calculé. Cependant, à quoi il sert le plafond pour 2008, 2009 et 2010 ainsi que le total ? Je pourrais l'utiliser en intégralité un jour ? Je comprends pas comment ça fonctionne.

----------


## Baron

T'as un PERP?

Sinon en fait, c'est pas compliqué. On indique sur l'avis quel est le plafond parce que comme celui-ci résulte d'un calcul, on a pas envie que ce soit les contribuables qui fassent ces calculs  (sinon on est pas sortis...)

Dans la mesure où les cotisations ne couvrent pas forcément les droits à déduction, tu es autorisé à reporter la fraction non utilisée d'une année sur l'une des 3 suivantes. Passé ce délai, les droits sont perdus.

----------


## Roupille

Tu reportes juste les cotisations verséess en 2011 sur un PERP, PREFON, COREM, CGOS. Ces cotisations retraites qui sont facultatives sont déductibles du revenus global dans la limite du plafond indiqué sur ton avis d'imposition.
Si tu ne déduis pas de cotisations, tu n'utilises pas le plafond de déduction et celui ci est reporté chaque année sur ton avis d'imposition à titre d'information jusqu'à ce que tu l'utilises un jour.

Edit : Aaaaah grillé à une minute  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

Faudrait faire un roulement...

Je prends la journée, tu t'occupes de la nuit?  :Cigare:

----------


## Roupille

T'as pas vu mon pseudo ?  :tired:

----------


## Baron

J'ai vu ce que tu faisais la journée sur ton avatar  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

> Tu reportes juste les cotisations verséess en 2011 sur un PERP, PREFON, COREM, CGOS. Ces cotisations retraites qui sont facultatives sont déductibles du revenus global dans la limite du plafond indiqué sur ton avis d'imposition.


Intéressant ça. Ça marche aussi pour les expat'? J'ai quelques revenus de source française que je déclare donc en France (revenus du capital uniquement, mes économies étant restées en France quand je suis parti), si j'en consacre une partie à ma retraite, ça me donne droit à des déductions?

Si je pose la question, c'est parce que la retraite suisse est notoirement insuffisante et qu'il faut donc faire des placements à coté. Et comme je suis français et que je compte bien rentrer en France un jour, autant faire ces placements en France.

----------


## Cedski

Pour faire pendant le certains canards qui vont commencer à payer l'IR pour la première fois.
Et bien moi...

_JE DÉFISCALISE POUR LA PREMIÈRE FOIS ! _ 

 :B):   :Cigare:

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> T'as un PERP?
> 
> Sinon en fait, c'est pas compliqué. On indique sur l'avis quel est le plafond parce que comme celui-ci résulte d'un calcul, on a pas envie que ce soit les contribuables qui fassent ces calculs  (sinon on est pas sortis...)
> 
> Dans la mesure où les cotisations ne couvrent pas forcément les droits à déduction, tu es autorisé à reporter la fraction non utilisée d'une année sur l'une des 3 suivantes. Passé ce délai, les droits sont perdus.





> Tu reportes juste les cotisations verséess en 2011 sur un PERP, PREFON, COREM, CGOS. Ces cotisations retraites qui sont facultatives sont déductibles du revenus global dans la limite du plafond indiqué sur ton avis d'imposition.
> Si tu ne déduis pas de cotisations, tu n'utilises pas le plafond de déduction et celui ci est reporté chaque année sur ton avis d'imposition à titre d'information jusqu'à ce que tu l'utilises un jour.
> 
> Edit : Aaaaah grillé à une minute


Ha ha, Merci les gars ! Non je n'ai pas de PERP (je trouve pas ça très intéressant pour le moment, mais bon faut que je creuse), mais apparemment je dois verser automatiquement sur un système similaire puisque c'est ma boite qui m'a communiqué le montant à reporter sur ma déclaration.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Bon attention question un peu exotique : est-ce qu'il y a un nombre de jours de travail annuel standard, ou de référence ?

Ma situation : je suis doctorant à l'université.
Avec les nouveaux formats de contrats, je suis considéré comme contractuel, mais mon revenu vient d'une bourse. 
J'aimerais utiliser le forfait kilométrique pour calculer mes frais car ça sera clairement plus avantageux que 10% de pas beaucoup.
Sur mes fiches de paye, il n'y a aucune mention du nombre d'heures travaillées (dans un sens c'est normal...), du coup je peux partir sur quelle base ? Sachant que dans mes souvenirs je suis censé être aux 35 heures, mais qu'il n'y a pas de dispositions officielles concernant le nombre de jours de congé payé. Bon je ne retrouve plus mon contrat, c'est peut-être tout bêtement écrit dedans, mais là encore se posera la question des congés pour le calcul total...

----------


## Baron

Le standard, si ta bourse couvre l'année et qu'elle est est effectivement imposable, c'est 1812 heures/an (151 heures/mois)




> _JE DÉFISCALISE POUR LA PREMIÈRE FOIS !_


Terraboule, file l'IP, c'est pour une vérification  :tired: 




> Intéressant ça. Ça marche aussi pour les expat'?


Non  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

> Non


Tant pis, je placerais mon fric en Suisse dans ce cas  :Cigare: 

J'aurais préféré en faire profiter mon pays, mais s'il ne veut pas de mon argent, je ne vais pas le forcer  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

Petite question :
J'aimerai vérifié la somme indiquée par ma boite en terme de salaire.
J'ai été licencié l'an dernier, et je me base donc sur ma dernière feuille de salaire pour le montant imposable.
Mais il me reste les indemnités de licenciement, ou plutôt, le solde de tout compte, qui, je me doute, est assez hétérogène d'un point de vue des impôts.
Dans ce solde, j'ai 4 éléments : 
- Indemnités compensatoire de préavis (le mois de préavis donc)
- Indemnités compensatoire de RTT
- Indemnités compensatoire de congés payés
- Indemnités de licenciement
Il me semble que le premier est à déclarer et que le dernier n'est pas à déclarer, mais quid des 2 autres?

D'autre part, j'aurais du recevoir mes indemnités Pôle emploi à partir d'octobre dernier, mais je ne les ais reçu qu'au début de l'année, je n'ai bien sur pas à les déclarer pour l'année 2011?

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Premier point : on ne dit plus "DGI" mais DGFIP, sinon on serait pas copains avec Ventilo alors que là, bon, on le garde, comme le petit cousin braillard que les parents nous demanderaient de garder malgré son jeune âge et nos mines déconfites. 
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est à toi d'estimer ton impôt et de ne pas te tromper. En l'occurrence, au premier tiers de février, tu savais ce qu'il te fallait déclarer. Un coup de calculette sur le site des impôts et hop, tu voyais approximativement le montant d'impôt dû. Si ce dernier était inférieur à 342, alors tu pouvais royalement ignorer les tiers reçus (1er et 2ème). Au dessus, bah tu calculais un tiers de cette somme et tu la réglais a chaque appel. Tu pouvais aussi tout régler au premier et te moquer des autres. L'important, c'est de ne pas être à un moment donné 10% en dessous de ce que tu aurais dû régler.
> 
> Tu saisis?


Bon, je confirme j'ai bien 198€ d’impôts à payer d'après le simulateur d'impots.gouv.fr

Peut être même 400 € de prime à l'emploi (mais j' y crois moyen).

Tiens, sur les indemnités de licenciement, c'est des indemnités donc non imposables nan ?

----------


## Roupille

> - Indemnités compensatoire de préavis (le mois de préavis donc) imposable en traitements et salaires
> - Indemnités compensatoire de RTT imposable en traitements et salaires
> - Indemnités compensatoire de congés payés imposable en traitements et salaires
> - Indemnités de licenciement
> 
> D'autre part, j'aurais du recevoir mes indemnités Pôle emploi à partir d'octobre dernier, mais je ne les ais reçu qu'au début de l'année, je n'ai bien sur pas à les déclarer pour l'année 2011?


Pour l'indemnité de licenciement c'est un peu plus compliqué. Tu as 3 choix possibles et tu peux prendre le plus avantageux pour toi. A savoir que les indemnités de licenciement sont exonérées d'un montant qui est 
- le montant prévu par convention collective, accord professionnel ou par la loi
- la moitié de l'indemnité reçue
- égal à deux fois la rémunération brute perçue au cours de l'année

Tu déclares la fraction supérieure au montant exonéré.
Le tout est imposable dans les traitements et salaires.

---------- Post added at 20h58 ---------- Previous post was at 20h54 ----------




> D'autre part, j'aurais du recevoir mes indemnités Pôle emploi à partir d'octobre dernier, mais je ne les ais reçu qu'au début de l'année, je n'ai bien sur pas à les déclarer pour l'année 2011?


Les revenus se déclarent l'année où tu en as eu la disposition.

----------


## OMar92

> - égal à deux fois la rémunération brute perçue par la salarié au cours de l'année
> 
> Tu déclares la fraction supérieure au montant exonéré.
> Le tout est imposable dans les traitements et salaire.


C'est clairement la 3ème solution pour moi : le salaire que j'ai reçu l'an dernier (jusqu'en août donc) représente 8 mois de salaire, tandis que les indemnités en représente un peu moins de 4.
Du coup je n'ai rien à déclaré (en plus du salaire).

Question subsidiaire : ce calcul n'est pas déjà effectué par l'entreprise quand ils envoie mon salaire aux impôts? (C'est à dire inclus dans la somme qui est déjà inscrite sur ma feuille).

---------- Post added at 21h02 ---------- Previous post was at 21h00 ----------




> Les revenus se déclarent l'année où tu en as eu la disposition.


Ok. Merci.

----------


## Roupille

> Question subsidiaire : ce calcul n'est pas déjà effectué par l'entreprise quand ils envoie mon salaire aux impôts? (C'est à dire inclus dans la somme qui est déjà inscrite sur ma feuille).


Je dirais que les 3 premières indemnités devraient être comprises dans le net imposable qui est pré-rempli sur ta déclaration. L'indemnité de licenciement probablement aussi mais ton entreprise n'a surement pas effectué le calcul. Il faut vérifier avec tes bulletins de salaire. Tu prends le dernier que tu as reçu, tu prends le cumul net imposable et tu compares avec le montant pré-rempli ou ton solde de tout compte.

----------


## Nazedaq

P**** de simulateur d'impôts de mes ****
Salow..

en fait les impôts montent presque plus vite que le salaire...Praetor, j'aurais besoin de ton adresse en Suisse stp... :tired:

----------


## Roupille

Et encore, heureusement que c'est progressif et pas proportionnel. :B):

----------


## Baron

> Tant pis, je placerais mon fric en Suisse dans ce cas 
> 
> J'aurais préféré en faire profiter mon pays, mais s'il ne veut pas de mon argent, je ne vais pas le forcer


Non mais y aurait une certaine distorsion de traitement à cotiser en Suisse et déduire en France  :tired: 




> Bon, je confirme j'ai bien 198€ d'impôts à payer d'après le simulateur d'impots.gouv.fr
> 
> Peut être même 400€ de prime à l'emploi (mais j' y crois moyen)


Je ne sais pas comment tu as calculé mais tu ne peux pas avoir à payer et obtenir le paiement d'une PPE. On supposera que si tu as 198€ à payer avec 400 € de PPE, c'est que tu avais au départ 598 € à payer et que la PPE vient en déduction.

Au final en tout cas, je te confirme que tu pourras ne régler qu'à réception de l'avis et que ça ne posera pas de problème. 




> P**** de simulateur d'impôts de mes ****
> Salow..
> 
> en fait les impôts montent presque plus vite que le salaire...Praetor, j'aurais besoin de ton adresse en Suisse stp...


C'est un troll. Je ne tomberai pas dans le pano.



 ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Non mais y aurait une certaine distorsion de traitement à cotiser en Suisse et déduire en France


Évidemment  :tired:  Je parlais de cotiser en France dans des trucs comme ceux listés par Roupille. Il est évident que je ne vais pas déduire en France ce que je bloque en Suisse et vice-versa. Tu me prend pour un débile?

---------- Post added at 23h13 ---------- Previous post was at 23h08 ----------




> en fait les impôts montent presque plus vite que le salaire...Praetor, j'aurais besoin de ton adresse en Suisse stp...


Les impôts montent plus vite que le salaire (en pourcentage, pas en valeur absolue bien sûr). C'est tout le principe de l'impôt progressif!

Si tu veux, j'habite à 15 minutes du Liechtenstein. C'est encore plus sûr que la Suisse, car ils assument totalement d'être des truands  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 23h14 ---------- Previous post was at 23h13 ----------




> Et encore, heureusement que c'est progressif et pas proportionnel.


Ben non, si c'était proportionnel les impôts augmenteraient exactement de la même façon que le salaire. Tu parles bien de "flat tax" quand tu dis "proportionnel"?

----------


## Baron

> Évidemment  Je parlais de cotiser en France dans des trucs comme ceux listés par Roupille. Il est évident que je ne vais pas déduire en France ce que je bloque en Suisse et vice-versa. Tu me prend pour un débile?


Si la mesure était possible, ça serait intéressant en ayant beaucoup de revenus patrimoniaux, parce qu'en l'occurrence, le plafond standard est de 10% des revenus. Dans la mesure où il y a un minimum (3535 € en 2011), ça sous-entendrait que tu pourrais défiscaliser la totalité de tes revenus. C'est pas cohérent. Et quand je dis cotiser en Suisse, j'entendais pas prendre un contrat Suisse parce que là, ça serait un niet évident. Je sous-entendais que l'argent utilisé serait celui que tu perçois en Suisse et que la France ne taxe pas. Un peu comme si un type non taxé venait annuler le peu de revenus imposables qu'il avait par un dispositif qui n'est pas prévu pour ça à la base.

Mais le fait est que les règles indiquent implicitement que la mesure est réserveé aux revenus d'activité (ou assimilés comme les pensions) et pour les foyers fiscaux français.




> Ben non, si c'était proportionnel les impôts augmenteraient exactement de la même façon que le salaire. Tu parles bien de "flat tax" quand tu dis "proportionnel"?


Ben pour la très grande majorité des contribuables, heureusement qu'il n'est pas proportionnel. Par contre, pour les quelques plus riches...  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Je sous-entendais que l'argent utilisé serait celui que tu perçois en Suisse et que la France ne taxe pas.


Non, je parlais bien de cotiser avec mes quelques euros de source française, donc taxés par la France. Mais vu que c'est réservé aux résidents fiscaux français (ce qui ne me choque pas pour un truc à vocation sociale) le problème ne se pose pas. 

Il aurait pu y avoir un truc pour les expat', vu qu'a priori on va rentrer un jour en France et y prendre notre retraite, mais vu qu'on est que 2 millions dont 1 million d'électeurs inscrits tout le monde s'en fout  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Il y a une faveur pour les expatriés qui reviennent sous forme d'un plafonnement spécifique.

C'est déjà pas mal  :Cigare:

----------


## OMar92

J'ai calculé la différence impôts/salaires+indemnités :

(déclaration pré-remplie) - (net imposable de la feuille de salaire du 1er septembre + indemnités compensatoire de préavis* + indemnité compensatoire de RTT* + indemnité compensatoire de congés payés*) = - 1108€

* Ces sommes sont indiquées sur mon reçu pour solde de tout compte comme "Avant déduction des charges sociales".
La différence entre ces sommes + les indemnités de licenciement ET le chèque que j'ai reçu est de 1318€ (en moins sur le chèque, évidement).
Ce qui donne une différence de l'ordre de grandeur de la différence précédemment trouvée.

Est-ce nécessaire de le corriger ou peut-on considérer que ma boite sait ce qu'elle fait?

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Pour ce qui est du tiers provisionnel, il est vrai que lorsque c'est la première fois, il peut y avoir surprise. Mais de mémoire, la nouvelle obligation doit figurer sur le précédent avis d'impôt, à titre d'avertissement. Ce qu'il y a d'étonnant, c'est que s'il n'est jamais arrivé, c'est qu'il a dû être retourné au SIP, donc ce dernier sait qu'il ne t'es pas parvenu. Sinon, c'est possible qu'il y ait eu erreur postale. Le dernier cas serait que tu l'ais toi-même jeté par inadvertance.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, il faut demander une remise gracieuse au service en faisant valoir les arguments en question (déménagement / première fois / la réponse C). Par contre, si ce n'est pas la première fois, ça va être plus dur si tu ne parviens pas à prouver que tu as fait toute diligence pour payer ton impôt dû (par principe, c'est 1/3 de celui réglé au titre de l'année précédente).


C'était bien le 1er mais je doute qu'il me l'ait envoyé. Je guettais son arrivée et j'ai vérifié sur le site de paiement en ligne, je n'ai jamais eu trace du 1er tiers (sinon j'aurai pu le payer directement sans même avoir le courrier). Le second je l'ai bien reçu et là il apparait bien sur le site, comme c'est bizarre...

Du coup va falloir que je me prenne la tête avec les impôts en septembre, j'adore. J'espère que je vais tomber sur quelqu'un de bonne volonté, pas comme la dernière fois...

----------


## Diwydiant

Coucou les canards...


Petite question concernant la déclaration :

Jusqu'à présent, je faisais ma déclaration seul, et ma Chère et Tendre faisait de même de son côté.

Nous nous sommes PACSés le 5 Juillet 2011 ( ::wub:: ) , et on se demandait ce qu'il fallait faire pour faire une déclaration commune.

On voulait se renseigner auprès de la mairie, mais il ne font pas de permanence pour les impôts.


Merci d'avance, mes louloutes.

----------


## Baron

> J'ai calculé la différence impôts/salaires+indemnités :
> 
> (déclaration pré-remplie) - (net imposable de la feuille de salaire du 1er septembre + indemnités compensatoire de préavis* + indemnité compensatoire de RTT* + indemnité compensatoire de congés payés*) = - 1108€
> 
> * Ces sommes sont indiquées sur mon reçu pour solde de tout compte comme "Avant déduction des charges sociales".
> La différence entre ces sommes + les indemnités de licenciement ET le chèque que j'ai reçu est de 1318€ (en moins sur le chèque, évidement).
> Ce qui donne une différence de l'ordre de grandeur de la différence précédemment trouvée.
> 
> Est-ce nécessaire de le corriger ou peut-on considérer que ma boite sait ce qu'elle fait?


Une chose me chiffonne. Tu as l'air de dire qu'il y aurait un écart entre ce que tu as perçu et les sommes annoncées par ta boîte qui serait justifié par des prélèvements obligatoires. Mais tu n'as pas dit plus haut que tu avais eu ces sommes à disposition en 2012?  :tired:

----------


## Burr

> Coucou les canards...
> 
> 
> Petite question concernant la déclaration :
> 
> Jusqu'à présent, je faisais ma déclaration seul, et ma Chère et Tendre faisait de même de son côté.
> 
> Nous nous sommes PACSés le 5 Juillet 2011 () , et on se demandait ce qu'il fallait faire pour faire une déclaration commune.
> 
> ...


Sur la première page de ta déclaration, tu rajoutes l'état civil de ta copine. Sur la deuxième, tu changes le "célibataire" en "pacsé" avec la date. Sur la troisième tu rajoutes les revenus de ta copine. Et tu mets dans ta décla, celle de ta copine (pas besoin d'y toucher) et une copie du pacs (histoire d'éviter que le service t'en demande une plus tard).

----------


## Diwydiant

> Sur la première page de ta déclaration, tu rajoutes l'état civil de ta copine. Sur la deuxième, tu changes le "célibataire" en "pacsé" avec la date. Sur la troisième tu rajoutes les revenus de ta copine. Et tu mets dans ta décla, celle de ta copine (pas besoin d'y toucher) et une copie du pacs (histoire d'éviter que le service t'en demande une plus tard).



Merci infiniment, Burr, pour tes explications simples, claires et précises...







Juste un petit point : dans la même enveloppe, je met bien ma déclaration "modifiée", ainsi que celle de ma fiancée "vierge", c'est bien ça ?

----------


## OMar92

> Une chose me chiffonne. Tu as l'air de dire qu'il y aurait un écart entre ce que tu as perçu et les sommes annoncées par ta boîte qui serait justifié par des prélèvements obligatoires. Mais tu n'as pas dit plus haut que tu avais eu ces sommes à disposition en 2012?


Non, ce sont les indemnités chômage que je n'ai touché qu'en 2012.
J'ai touché mon salaire en 2011 jusqu'à fin août et mes indemnités de licenciement (+ le préavis + les congés + les RTT) fin septembre.

Je suppose que les impôts m'embêteront pas si y'a 200€ d'écart entre ce qu'a déclaré ma boite et la réalité. C'est juste que je fais attention, la dernière fois que je me suis fait licencier, ça m'avait valu un redressement.
Et sans que ça arrange ma scoliose pour autant.  ::(:

----------


## Baron

Les impôts peuvent t'embêter pour plein d'autres trucs s'ils révisent ta situation du fait d'une erreur manifeste donc faut pas trop jouer. 

Autant pour moi, j'avais pas fait gaffe que c'était le chômage.

Donc au vu de la différence que tu nous donnes, il semblerait que ce soit logique en évaluant le montant imposable par rapport au montant perçu. Tu peux passer un coup de fil à la compta s'ils veulent bien te confirmer le montant imposable ou ne déclarer que ce qu'il y a sur ta décla. Au pire, si la boite a fait une erreur, tu n'auras pas de majorations si la faute n'était pas visible de ton côté (et rien si les conséquences sont minimes). En tout cas, on n'est pas sur une mauvaise estimation de l'imposabilité d'une indemnité donc tu es beaucoup plus tranquille  :;): 




> C'était bien le 1er mais je doute qu'il me l'ait envoyé. Je guettais son arrivée et j'ai vérifié sur le site de paiement en ligne, je n'ai jamais eu trace du 1er tiers (sinon j'aurai pu le payer directement sans même avoir le courrier). Le second je l'ai bien reçu et là il apparait bien sur le site, comme c'est bizarre...
> 
> Du coup va falloir que je me prenne la tête avec les impôts en septembre, j'adore. J'espère que je vais tomber sur quelqu'un de bonne volonté, pas comme la dernière fois...


Ça devient obscur  :tired: 

Aucune trace en ligne du premier et on te le réclame après avec 10% de majoration?

Et sinon, non, ce n'est pas en septembre mais tout de suite que tu dois en parler au SIP pour faire un point de ce que tu dois et expliquer ton problème.

Enfin, même si tu as vu quelqu'un que tu estimes obtus, il vaut mieux pas débarquer en redresseur de tort dans nos bureaux. Particulièrement en période de grosse réception où les agents font des efforts continuels et quotidiens pour expliquer les principes aux contribuables. Même si dans un monde parfait tout tournerait sans souci, dans la réalité, il est évident qu'il peut y avoir des ratés il suffit juste de demander à ce que ta situation soit révisée. Il n'y a pas à se "prendre la tête". Tu peux également passer par courrier, exposer les faits et demander la remise.




> Merci infiniment, Burr, pour tes explications simples, claires et précises...
> Juste un petit point : dans la même enveloppe, je met bien ma déclaration "modifiée", ainsi que celle de ma fiancée "vierge", c'est bien ça ?


Ca sera pas plus mal pour que les services fassent plus facilement le rapprochement  :;):

----------


## Nazedaq

> C'est un troll. Je ne tomberai pas dans le pano.


C'est un demi troll, enfin un troll à qui il manque une part si tu veux.
Le simulateur vient de me calculer une augmentation de 700€ d'impôts de manière aussi joviale que l'aurait fait Freddy Krueger... ::(: 




> Les impôts montent plus vite que le salaire (en pourcentage, pas en valeur absolue bien sûr). C'est tout le principe de l'impôt progressif!
> 
> Si tu veux, j'habite à 15 minutes du Liechtenstein. C'est encore plus sûr que la Suisse, car ils assument totalement d'être des truands


Je suis vraiment pas loin...s'il me reste de quoi faire le plein d'essence après mon prélèvement, j'arrive. :tired:

----------


## OMar92

> Les impôts peuvent t'embêter pour plein d'autres trucs s'ils révisent ta situation du fait d'une erreur manifeste donc faut pas trop jouer.


J'en sais quelque chose hein, quand je m'étais fait viré (en 2000), j'avais enlevé mes indemnités de licenciements de ma déclaration : manque de bol, ce n'était pas des indemnités mais mon préavis de 3 mois + congés payés (20kF à payer quand même)...  ::(:

----------


## Pigno

> T'en parles comme d'une habitude. 
> Lève le pied !


C'est pas faux... En plus des PV persos, j'ai les PV avec le taf, je cumule les kilomètres dans la journée, c'est la misère un peu... Mais c'est toujours dans les zones un peu batardes, sortie de village mais zone à 50 encore etc... et toujours pour des excès mineurs à coup de 57 ramené 52... Bref la loose quoi.
Proximité informatique sur Toulouse et le département. Faut que je freine un peu, sinon j'aurai plus de point d'ici la fin de l'année.
Suis con je le sais en plus. Mais faut faire ses inter dans la journée quoi  ::cry::  Heureusement les radars automatiques c'est la voiture société qui prend  ::ninja::  J'ai que l'amende a payé et pas de points  ::ninja:: 
Nan mais après ça va quand même ! J'en ai eu que 2 cette année ! Dont un était caché malheureusement pour mon livret A.  ::cry::

----------


## perverpepere

> T'en parles comme d'une habitude. 
> Lève le pied !


C'est marrant comme habitude quand on parle de PV, direct on pense à la vitesse.
Alors qu'il y a plein d'autres comportements bien plus dangereux que 1 ou 10 km/h en trop au compteur qui mériteraient d'être sanctionnés.

:trollfacilduvendredi:

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est idiot ce que tu dit. Tu dis qu'on sanctionne la vitesse alors que d'autres infractions mériteraient d'être sanctionné et tu me reproches de penser vitesse quand on parle pv. 
Tu te serais pas cogné une fois de trop avec ton casque toi ?

----------


## perverpepere

C'est toi qu'a commencé, il dit:
"j'ai pris un PV"
T'as répondu
"leve le pied"

----------


## Anonyme871

Si c'est la vitesse qui est le plus sanctionné au contraire de, je te cites "plein d'autres comportements bien plus dangereux que 1 ou 10 km/h en trop au compteur qui mériteraient d'être sanctionnés.", c'est normal de penser "vitesse" quand on parle de "pv".
Putain mais relis-toi.
En plus de ça c'était juste une boutade, j'ai visé juste et tu casses les couilles, comme d'hab'.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Et il te dit que c'est normal vu qu'on prend usuellement des PV pour vitesse trop élevée

----------


## OMar92

Euh... Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le lieu pour un tel débat en fait...  :tired:

----------


## perverpepere

> En plus de ça c'était juste une boutade, j'ai visé juste et tu casses les couilles, comme d'hab'.


Bordel pourtant j'avais précisé:



> :trollfacilduvendredi:


Je sais pas qui de nous 2 prends le plus la mouche  ::trollface:: 




> Euh... Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le lieu pour un tel débat en fait...


Effectivement, mes excuses pour le dérangement.

----------


## Baron

Me forcez pas à taper dans le tas  :tired: 




> Tiens un peu dans la même veine, concernant le prêt à taux zéro.
> 
> D'après service-public.fr : "Vous pouvez en bénéficier si vous certifiez ne pas avoir été propriétaire de votre résidence principale au cours des 2 années précédant la demande de prêt."
> 
> Ca marche bien par année entière et pas par date anniversaire donc ? 
> Concrètement, au 1er janvier 2015 mon appartement (résidence principale 2014) était en vente et je n'y étais plus domicilié (vente conclue en juin). Je serai donc éligible au ptz à partir du 1er janvier 2017 ?
> 
> Pareil pour le revenu fiscal de référence utilisé pour calculer le taux : "L'année de référence à prendre en compte est l'avant-dernière année précédant l'offre (année n-2)." 
> Si on suit la même logique que ta réponse ci-dessus, pour un demande en 2017 ça sera donc le RFR reçu en 2015 au titre des revenus de 2014 ?


Pour le titre de propriétaire, je ne connais pas le texte mais tel que libellé, il semblerait plutôt que les dates de références soient date de cession du bien par rapport à la contractualisation du prêt.
En revanche, pour le RFR, c'est comme expliqué avant. Si on te parle de N-2, ce sont les revenus perçus en N-2 que tu as déclarés et payés en N-1




> Merci 
> Faut-il mieux repasser par le notaire, ou bien directement aller voir le SIE? En d'autres termes, est-ce suffisamment simple à faire soi même où vaut-il mieux passer par un professionnel?


Normalement si tu as payé un notaire, la moindre des choses est qu'il le fasse. Ca fait partie de la presta globale. S'il veut te faire payer, tu lui casses la g... Et s'il insiste, tu déposes toi-même, c'est gratuit.  




> Bonjour ici !
> Petite question pour le Sieur Baron ou autres personnes qui ont déjà eu affaire à ça :
> Aujourd'hui j'ai eu l'agréable plaisir de voir que la banque m'avais pris 300€ sur mon livret A avec comme intitulé : BLOCAGE PCExxxxxxx et sur mon compte courant 40€ de frais bancaire : Frais Avis à tiers détenteur.
> Donc de ce que j'ai vu c'est une procédure du Trésor Public pour récupérer des sous d'une dette c'est cela ?
> Sauf que je n'ai pas de dette . Pas d’impôts impayés, pas de taxe d'habitation en retard, etc...
> Y a qu'un truc que je vois c'est une fois une amende des gendarmes, où ils devaient m'envoyer par la poste comme d'hab quoi, sauf que j'ai jamais rien reçu et que sur le moment ils m'ont pas dit que je serai verbalisé ni de combien, ni le nombre de points... Donc j'ai pensé que peut être, ils avaient laissé coulé.
> Mais de ce que j'ai lu, cette procédure ne peut pas s'appliquer pour les amendes ! Ou alors j'ai mal lu...
> Si tu as des infos... Déjà demain je vais voir la banque pour savoir de quel trésor public vient la demande. Parce que la c'est le flou le plus total et le deg le plus total aussi.... 
> http://cdn0.sbnation.com/imported_as...52413/halp.gif
> ...


Désolé pour le retard. Mais pour ton info, comme pour celle des autres, ça ne POUVAIT pas être une amende fiscale puisque celle-ci doit être motivée et tu aurais donc nécessairement reçu un courrier. Ca pouvait par contre être une amende comme un impôt non réglé. Et un ATD, en théorie on doit avoir la preuve de la réception. Sauf que par économie, l'administration ne réserve les AR que pour les sommes à enjeux.Et effectivement pour une amende, l'ATD est impropre. Je vois aussi que pour ces amendes, il y a des règles relatives à l'information du contrevenant : http://www.motoservices.com/auto/con...n_ou_de_PV.htm

Je serais toi, je ferai une contestation sur la régularité de la procédure en vérifiant si, outre l'ATD, il n'y a pas aussi le fait que tu n'ais pas reçu un courrier en AR. Les pros de la défense te diraient de viser la limite du délai de réclamation qui entraînerait par suite une extinction du droit de reprise de l'administration. 




> Ma femme a eu un truc similaire. Le proprio n'avait pas declaré le changement de locataire du coup ils sont venus comme des sauvages et ont prélevé 3 ans de taxe d'habitation, sans prévenir ou demander des explications (à quoi bon communiquer s'ils peuvent se servir  ). Ils n'en ont rien à foutre si ça te fout dans la merde pour d'autres paiements: si tu ne surveilles pas ton compte courant au quotidien pour les réapprovisionner rapidos tu risques d'avoir un solde insuffisant. Et comme la banque ne perd pas le nord, au lieu de tout prendre sur un compte ils en prennent un peu partout, y compris le PEL, sans doute pour multiplier les frais. Frais qu'on ne reverra sans doute jamais même si le fisc admet ses torts...


Ouhla  ::mellow:: 
On parle d'un OPHLM? Une TH se prescrit en deux ans donc 3 TH, c'est pas une créance vis à vis de l'Etat. Et pourquoi on taxe rapidement, pour la même raison. Et on ne fait pas n'importe quoi, on agit généralement sur les informations données par les propriétaires qui ne sont pas forcément méticuleux... Et si la procédure était injustifiée, la banque doit remettre les sommes prélevées à quelque titre que ce soit.




> Oui, on dirait que ça les tuerait d'envoyer un mail/courrier genre "dites, d'après nos infos vous habitez là mais vous n'avez pas payer la taxe d'habitation depuis 3 ans, vous avez une explication?". Ils lancent direct la saisie, à la wanagain. Le pire, c'est qu'elle leur avait signalé le déménagement (départ à l'étranger) à l'époque, elle a même encore leur réponse!


Gare aux conclusions hâtives. Si le propriétaire ne confirme pas cette information et que le contribuable ne déclare plus derrière, on a un problème. Je vais pas refaire un laïus mais il y a d'autres topics ici qui parle des dificultés avec les clients alors même qu'on parle de boites qui en ont que quelques centaines. Nous, on en a plusieurs millions et ils sont de nature très sensiblement différentes, ce qui implique nombre de process. Ce qui est en train de changer, c'est notre dispo pour les contribuables. C'est le 1er service qui va diminuer pour soutenir la charge de la perte des personnels. 




> Bon c'est bien une amende majorée à bloc à 375€.... Nawak, ils ont essayé d'envoyer à mon adresse que j'avais indiqué au moment du PV parce qu'il voulait pas envoyé sur l'adresse de la carte grise parce que c'était pas mon nom. Sauf qu'ils ont pas noté le bâtiment et le numéro d'appartement... Mais bon normalement ils envoient toujours à l'adresse de la carte grise !! Ce que je leur avait dit de faire d'ailleurs parce que je sais que c'est la merde les appartements en résidence quand ils notent pas les bâtiments etc...
> Bref vais devoir faire un recours pour la majoration en expliquant que j'ai rien reçu à l'adresse de la carte grise et que l'adresse indiqué est pas bonne ! Le pire c'est la meuf au téléphone qui me certifie que sur le PV y a marqué que l'adresse de mon appart est celle de la carte grise.... Alors que non ! Mais rien à battre, blablabla courrier au tribunal de police de toulouse, blablabla...


Ah ben comme dit avant, la contestation prend du corps et il me semble que tu as de la matière.




> L'Etat français a besoin de sous, tous les moyens sont bons pour en grapiller un maximum


Tu vas prendre des baffes  :tired: 




> Question à propos de la Taxe d'Habitation tiens.
> 
> Je vis avec ma copine, elle s'est déclarée pour la première fois avec mon adresse au 1er Janvier. Je suis imposable (et de loin), et elle ne l'est pas et touche la prime pour l'emploi.
> 
> Du coup, pour ce qui est de la TH, on peut prétendre à un allègement, même partiel ? Ou je me débrouille et je paye tout ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je précise que je suis le seul sur le Bail...


Seul sur le bail ne nous intéresse pas. Au vu de la situation que tu décris, non, aucune conséquence positive. Il est possible qu'il y ait une conséquence négative si tu étais plafonné mais si tu étais largement imposable et si tu n'habites pas un château, y a peu de risque.

----------


## Pigno

> pavé


Merci pour les infos ! C'est cool !  ::): 
J'ai enfin reçu le papier de la banque m'avertissant du truc. C'est bien noté Opposition administrative. Donc les amendes sont bien pris en compte dans cette procédure de ce que j'ai lu.
Du coup, ce que je vais faire, c'est que je vais payé la totalité pour régler le blocage de mon compte (en fait les sous sont bloqués pendant 30 jours le temps de la résolution du problème. Ils sont toujours chez moi). Et je vais mettre la contestation avec, en mettant tous les documents possible (carte grise, adresse incorrecte, jamais reçu d'AR, etc...) et je vais envoyé tout ça au trésor public. Logiquement, ils devrait me rembourser la différence de la majoration. 
Mais j'ai un doute : où envoyer tout ça? Au trésor public ils gèrent les contestations ? Ou alors il faut vraiment que j'envoie au tribunal de police ? Si t'as une info sur ça. Je compte envoyer ça lundi donc si tu passes par là d'ici là...  ::):

----------


## OMar92

> Normalement si tu as payé un notaire, la moindre des choses est qu'il le fasse. Ca fait partie de la presta globale. S'il veut te faire payer, tu lui casses la g... Et s'il insiste, tu déposes toi-même, c'est gratuit.


Merci beaucoup!  :;):

----------


## Baron

> Merci pour les infos ! C'est cool ! 
> J'ai enfin reçu le papier de la banque m'avertissant du truc. C'est bien noté Opposition administrative. Donc les amendes sont bien pris en compte dans cette procédure de ce que j'ai lu.
> Du coup, ce que je vais faire, c'est que je vais payé la totalité pour régler le blocage de mon compte (en fait les sous sont bloqués pendant 30 jours le temps de la résolution du problème. Ils sont toujours chez moi). Et je vais mettre la contestation avec, en mettant tous les documents possible (carte grise, adresse incorrecte, jamais reçu d'AR, etc...) et je vais envoyé tout ça au trésor public. Logiquement, ils devrait me rembourser la différence de la majoration. 
> Mais j'ai un doute : où envoyer tout ça? Au trésor public ils gèrent les contestations ? Ou alors il faut vraiment que j'envoie au tribunal de police ? Si t'as une info sur ça. Je compte envoyer ça lundi donc si tu passes par là d'ici là...


Opposition administrative, ce n'est pas ATD. Il y a donc juste blocage des sommes en attendant de voir si tu règles ton problème vis à vis de la Trésorerie Amendes. De fait, la procédure est correcte. En revanche, si tu ne souhaites pas contester le fond (la réalité de l'infraction), alors tu peux écrire au tribunal de police (ou tout service en tenant lieu dont les coordonnées seront indiquées sur les titres exécutoires) pour contester la majoration et apportant la preuve que les notifications étaient envoyées à une mauvaise adresse. Tu devrais être logiquement dégrevé de toutes les majorations.
Bon ceci étant, c'est pas ma spécialité ces procédures (c'est pas fiscal) donc si tu veux être mieux suivi, va voir chez Grand Maître B s'il y a de la place  ::ninja::

----------


## Pigno

Oki merci !
J'ai payé par CB l'amende au trésor public par téléphone et ils ont m'ont dit de faire une lettre au tribunal de police avec tous les justificatifs possibles. Logiquement y a pas de raison que je sois pas remboursé !
Donc tout devrait bien finir... Par contre, c'est putain de compliqué l'administration et très peu d'infos comme ça, sauf si tu grattes partout !
On verra bien le fin mot de l'histoire !
Merci en tout cas !  ::):

----------


## cwc

Je me permets une petite question cher Baron :

J'espère déménager en Nouvelle Calédonie pour démarrer une nouvelle vie  ::):  (Non je ne suis pas recherché par le FBI et je ne cherche pas à me cacher). Quel est le régime fiscal par là bas ? Paye t on des impôts français ou des impôts "calédoniens" ?
J'aurais une préférence pour payer des impôts français puisque je défiscalise actuellement par une DUFLOT OUTRE MER un appartement en Guadeloupe et que j'en ai actuellement encore pour 7 ans.
Si jamais ce n'était pas le cas, y a t'il un régime ou une possibilité de décaler sa défisc quand on est dans un territoire avec un régime fiscal particulier ?

Si les 2 régimes sont en vigueur en fonction du type de contrat de travail ça me permettra également de négocier mon contrat dans des conditions plus avantageuses pour moi (avec salaire français plutôt que calédonien)

----------


## Ventilo

> Opposition administrative, ce n'est pas ATD. Il y a donc juste blocage des sommes en attendant de voir si tu règles ton problème vis à vis de la Trésorerie Amendes. De fait, la procédure est correcte. En revanche, si tu ne souhaites pas contester le fond (la réalité de l'infraction), alors tu peux écrire au* tribunal de police* (ou tout service en tenant lieu dont les coordonnées seront indiquées sur les titres exécutoires) pour contester la majoration et apportant la preuve que les notifications étaient envoyées à une mauvaise adresse. Tu devrais être logiquement dégrevé de toutes les majorations.
> Bon ceci étant, c'est pas ma spécialité ces procédures (c'est pas fiscal) donc si tu veux être mieux suivi, va voir chez Grand Maître B s'il y a de la place !





> Et je vais mettre la contestation avec, en mettant tous les documents possible (carte grise, adresse incorrecte, jamais reçu d'AR, etc...) et je vais envoyé tout ça au trésor public. Logiquement, ils devrait me rembourser la différence de la majoration.
> Mais j'ai un doute : où envoyer tout ça? Au trésor public ils gèrent les contestations ? Ou alors il faut vraiment que j'envoie au tribunal de police ? Si t'as une info sur ça. Je compte envoyer ça lundi donc si tu passes par là d'ici là...


Pourquoi c'est important d'écrire au Tribunal de police ?
Parce que la trésorerie qui recevra ta demande va juste la mettre à la poubelle. Les redevables qui nous disent ne jamais avoir reçu les courriers jusqu'au jour ou l'huissier se pointe, on en a des tas, et on se fait un plaisir de prendre l'argent directement dans la poche des mauvais payeur.

----------


## Baron

C'est pour ça qu'il faut faire une démonstration avec justificatifs à l'appui. Mais tu sais qu'il y a aussi des gens de bonne foi, hein, ventilo?  ::ninja:: 




> Je me permets une petite question cher Baron :
> 
> J'espère déménager en Nouvelle Calédonie pour démarrer une nouvelle vie  (Non je ne suis pas recherché par le FBI et je ne cherche pas à me cacher). Quel est le régime fiscal par là bas ? Paye t on des impôts français ou des impôts "calédoniens" ?
> J'aurais une préférence pour payer des impôts français puisque je défiscalise actuellement par une DUFLOT OUTRE MER un appartement en Guadeloupe et que j'en ai actuellement encore pour 7 ans.
> Si jamais ce n'était pas le cas, y a t'il un régime ou une possibilité de décaler sa défisc quand on est dans un territoire avec un régime fiscal particulier ?
> 
> Si les 2 régimes sont en vigueur en fonction du type de contrat de travail ça me permettra également de négocier mon contrat dans des conditions plus avantageuses pour moi (avec salaire français plutôt que calédonien)


Désolé pour toi, la Nouvelle-Calédonie est autonome sur le plan fiscal. Il existe donc une convention fiscale entre la France et ce territoire. De ce que je lis de cette convention rapidos, les revenus immobiliers restent dans l'état de perception, donc en France. Ca sous-entend que tu restes redevable de l'impôt en France pour ce revenu. Pour ce qui est du Duflot :

*BOI-IR-RICI-360-40-20150611*

_III. Cas particulier du changement de domiciliation fiscale

60

La circonstance que le contribuable ayant bénéficié de la réduction d’impôt « Duflot » ou « Pinel » transfère son domicile fiscal hors de France, que ce soit au cours de la période de l’engagement initial de location ou au cours d'une période triennale de prorogation de cet engagement (dispositif « Pinel ») n’est pas de nature à entraîner la remise en cause de l’avantage fiscal obtenu jusqu’à la date de ce transfert.

Cela étant, il est précisé que pendant les périodes d’imposition au cours desquelles le contribuable n’est pas considéré comme fiscalement domicilié en France au sens de l’article 4 B du CGI, la réduction d’impôt ne peut être imputée et ne peut faire l’objet d’aucune imputation ultérieure.

Ainsi, lorsque le contribuable rétablit son domicile fiscal en France après la période d’engagement de location, l’impôt sur le revenu dû au titre des années postérieures à cet engagement ne peut pas être diminué des fractions de réduction d’impôt non imputées.

Toutefois, lorsque le contribuable rétablit son domicile fiscal en France pendant la période d’engagement de location, la réduction d’impôt s’impute, selon le cas, à hauteur d’un neuvième, d'un sixième ou d'un tiers de son montant, sur l’impôt dû au titre des années d’imputation restant à courir à la date du rétablissement du domicile fiscal en France.

Cette situation n’a pas pour effet :
- de prolonger la période d’imputation de la réduction d’impôt ;
- d’étendre la période d’engagement de location exigée pour le bénéfice de l’avantage fiscal « Duflot » ou « Pinel »._

Le fait d'avoir des revenus de source française est sans effet, sauf exception, puisque les revenus de type salaires sont imposés dans le pays de résidence.

----------


## cwc

Merci de la réponse rapide et claire.
En gros ma défisc je m'assoie dessus. Reste à savoir si c'est un bon calcul de déplafonner mon loyer pour être en location libre quitte à rembourser les impôts de mes années de défisc effectuées.

----------


## Tygra

Coin !
Quelqu'un s'y connaîtrait en fiscalité de l'auto-entreprise (enfin, de la micro-entreprise puisque ça s'appelle comme ça maintenant) ? 
J'ai compris que l'imposition était basée sur le revenu déclaré, jusque là pas de soucis : zéro euro de chiffre, zéro euro d'impôt.

Sauf que, je suis tombé sur la petite ligne mentionnant la CET - Contribution Economique Territoriale - qui est présentée comme suit : 


> En revanche, vous êtes redevable de la CET. Etant donné votre chiffre d'affaires, vous devrez payer une taxe forfaitaire comprise entre 203 et 2030€ en fonction de la commune d'immatriculation de votre entreprise.


Reprenons l'exemple du dessus : zéro euro de chiffre ... 203 (voire plus selon ma commune) euros d'impôt ? 
Sachant que le formulaire relatif à la CET demande des précisions du genre "êtes vous locataire ou propriétaire?" "quelle surface dédiez vous à votre activité professionelle?", y-aurait-il des pistes pour une exonération ? 

Bref, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avant que je me lance, ce serait sympa  :;):  le service de l'impôt des entreprises de ma ville à brillé par ses réponses à côté de la plaque !

----------


## Gobbopathe

Ma compagne est en libéral, elle débute donc en microentreprise pour le moment (depuis 9 mois). On n'a jamais entendu parler de ce truc. Elle ne fait que déclarer ses recettes à l'URSSAF et payer qch comme 20%+ dessus
Pourtant on est déjà allé sur place à l'URSSAF et tout.

----------


## Arteis

Coucou les loulous, (je copie colle le message des Questions) 

J'ai une question : 
N'ayant rien reçu, ni la possibilité de payer le solde de mes impôts sur le revenu de 2015, je me suis finalement inquiété un peu au dernier moment ( ouais hier  ), en appelant le centre des impôts censé m'être rattaché. Au final c'était pas vraiment le cas (situation un peu compliqué j'ai déménagé 6 fois en 5 ans...)

Mais bref après avoir finalement trouvé le bon centre, il s’avérerait que je n'ai pas fait de déclaration sur le revenu pour 2015, l'administration n'a rien et en effet je n'ai que les confirmations en ligne pour 2013 et 2014 (je fais tout en ligne).

On me dit de renvoyer une version "papier" pour refaire ma déclaration, chose que je fais dans la journée et l'envoi par mail comme convenu, et la ce matin je reçois un mail de confirmation qu'ils ont bien reçu ma déclaration d'impôts et que ça sera traité courant ... Novembre...

Génial 2 mois, du coup je me demande ce qu'il risque de se passer avec un paiement aussi en retard, la gonzesse au tel m'a dit que je devrais payer les 10% de pénalités de retard mais que je devrais quand même avoir droit à la remise gracieuse, sans en être certain.

Bref j'attends  mais je sais pas trop ce que je risque ? Plus que 10% ? Dois-je déjà faire un emprunt sur 12 générations et hypothéquer ma future maison que je n'ai pas encore ?

----------


## Praetor

J'ai contacté le service des non-résidents pour savoir quand j'aurais mon avis d'imposition: les derniers seront envoyés en janvier 2016  ::lol:: 

Ils disent aussi être en attente d'instructions pour l'histoire des prélèvements sociaux, j'en déduis qu'il y a un lien entre les deux. Ils ne mettraient pas autant de temps sinon. D'habitude ça va plus vite.

----------


## Anon26492

> Coin !
> Quelqu'un s'y connaîtrait en fiscalité de l'auto-entreprise (enfin, de la micro-entreprise puisque ça s'appelle comme ça maintenant) ? 
> J'ai compris que l'imposition était basée sur le revenu déclaré, jusque là pas de soucis : zéro euro de chiffre, zéro euro d'impôt.
> 
> Sauf que, je suis tombé sur la petite ligne mentionnant la CET - Contribution Economique Territoriale - qui est présentée comme suit : 
> Reprenons l'exemple du dessus : zéro euro de chiffre ... 203 (voire plus selon ma commune) euros d'impôt ? 
> Sachant que le formulaire relatif à la CET demande des précisions du genre "êtes vous locataire ou propriétaire?" "quelle surface dédiez vous à votre activité professionelle?", y-aurait-il des pistes pour une exonération ? 
> 
> Bref, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avant que je me lance, ce serait sympa  le service de l'impôt des entreprises de ma ville à brillé par ses réponses à côté de la plaque !


CET = CFE + CVAE.
Tu n'es pas concerné par la CVAE.

Quand à la CFE :




> La CFE n'est pas due au titre de l'année de début d'activité.
> 
> L'année suivante, la base d'imposition à la CFE est réduite de moitié.
> 
> Un auto-entrepreneur n'est imposé à la CFE qu'à partir de l'année suivant celle au cours de laquelle il a, pour la première fois :
> 
> soit versé des salaires,
> 
> soit réalisé du chiffre d'affaires ou des recettes.
> ...

----------


## Markus

> Coucou les loulous, (je copie colle le message des Questions) 
> 
> J'ai une question : 
> N'ayant rien reçu, ni la possibilité de payer le solde de mes impôts sur le revenu de 2015, je me suis finalement inquiété un peu au dernier moment ( ouais hier  ), en appelant le centre des impôts censé m'être rattaché. Au final c'était pas vraiment le cas (situation un peu compliqué j'ai déménagé 6 fois en 5 ans...)
> 
> Mais bref après avoir finalement trouvé le bon centre, il s’avérerait que je n'ai pas fait de déclaration sur le revenu pour 2015, l'administration n'a rien et en effet je n'ai que les confirmations en ligne pour 2013 et 2014 (je fais tout en ligne).
> 
> On me dit de renvoyer une version "papier" pour refaire ma déclaration, chose que je fais dans la journée et l'envoi par mail comme convenu, et la ce matin je reçois un mail de confirmation qu'ils ont bien reçu ma déclaration d'impôts et que ça sera traité courant ... Novembre...
> 
> ...


Tu as un cas semblable quelques pages plutôt dans le topic. Baron y avait répondu ici.

----------


## Arteis

Merci Markus, je viens de découvrir le topic j'ai même pas penser à regarder en arrière désolé  ::unsure:: 

Bref c'est pas réjouissant tout ça  ::sad:: 
EDIT : En espérant que cela change quelque chose que se soit moi qu'ils les aient contacté plutôt qu'une relance de leur part ?

----------


## ducon

> CET = CFE + CVAE.
> Tu n'es pas concerné par la CVAE.
> 
> Quand à la CFE :


Oh, on dirait du jargon de prof.  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

> Pourquoi c'est important d'écrire au Tribunal de police ?
> Parce que la trésorerie qui recevra ta demande va juste la mettre à la poubelle. Les redevables qui nous disent ne jamais avoir reçu les courriers jusqu'au jour ou l'huissier se pointe, on en a des tas, et on se fait un plaisir de prendre l'argent directement dans la poche des mauvais payeur.


J'ai eu un problème similaire pour une amende non payée, que soit je n'ai jamais eu sur mon pare-brise, soit le courrier avec le paiement s'est perdu dans les méandres des tuyaux postaux. Sauf que pour moi ils ne sont pas allés jusqu'à me prendre l'argent sur le compte, ils ont été poli et m'ont demandé de régulariser avant. J'ai appelé le tribunal de Police, il m'ont dit de faire un courrier explicatif avec un timbre de l'amende de base. Ça s'est réglé et j'ai jamais et à payer la majoration.

----------


## Nelfe

Petite question : y'a moyen de faire avancer la date du prélèvement de l'IR ? Pour moi il est prélevé tous les 17 du mois, j'aimerais qu'il le soit en début parce que j'aime bien avoir une vision de ce que j'ai pour finir le mois sans me dire "ah merde y'a encore X et Y qui vont se prélever".

----------


## nova

> Merci Markus, je viens de découvrir le topic j'ai même pas penser à regarder en arrière désolé 
> 
> Bref c'est pas réjouissant tout ça 
> EDIT : En espérant que cela change quelque chose que se soit moi qu'ils les aient contacté plutôt qu'une relance de leur part ?


Non ca ne change pas grand chose. Par contre, si t'as jamais eu de retard avant, ils accorderont la remise sur les pénalités et les intérêts de retard.

----------


## Arteis

> Non ca ne change pas grand chose. Par contre, si t'as jamais eu de retard avant, ils accorderont la remise sur les pénalités et les intérêts de retard.


Non jamais eu de retard avant. La remise sur les pénalités et les intérêts de retard c'est à dire que j'aurais que les 10% de majoration à payer ? 
Après ce qui est surtout relou c'est que rien ne t'indique qu'elle n'a pas été prise en compte sur le site internet, après certes j'aurais du vérifier que j'avais pas eu de mail de validation mais bon..

Enfin tant pis anyway je paye pas des millions d'impôts.

----------


## perverpepere

> je me suis finalement inquiété un peu au dernier moment ( ouais hier  )


Pas vraiment pour le payement sur internet on a jusqu'aux 20  :;): 
Mais bon le temps que les impots te répondent c'est sur que tu sera en retard.

----------


## nova

> Non jamais eu de retard avant. La remise sur les pénalités et les intérêts de retard c'est à dire que j'aurais que les 10% de majoration à payer ? 
> 
> .


Non s'ils accordent (honnêtement c'est pas non plus sur à 100% qu'ils accordent, ca va aussi dépendre de l'humeur du gars qui va traiter ton cas) ce sera sur la totalité donc les 10% et les intérêts de retard.
Par contre, t'auras pas de remise automatique, tu vas vraisemblablement recevoir (c'est ce qu'avait eu un client) ton avis d'imposition avec un autre papelard t'expliquant que tu dois le payer avec une majoration. Et la tu as 30 jours pour demander la remise par courrier.

Et oui, quand on dépose son IRPP en dehors de la période de déclaration , c'est très long ensuite pour avoir son avis d'imposition , je pense qu'ils le font exprès parce que ca prends pas longtemps à traiter une déclaration et dans cette période ils doivent justement pas en avoir des centaines.

----------


## tenshu

Dites pour les gens qui s'expat et qui arrivent dans un pays de l'UE avec prélèvement à la source, est-ce qu'il y a des aménagement prévus pour le réglement de TH + IR pendant l'année de chevauchement ?

----------


## Markus

> Pas vraiment pour le payement sur internet on a jusqu'aux 20 
> Mais bon le temps que les impots te répondent c'est sur que tu sera en retard.


Il a oublié de déclarer pas de payer.  :;):

----------


## Arteis

> Je pense qu'ils le font exprès parce que ca prends pas longtemps à traiter une déclaration et dans cette période ils doivent justement pas en avoir des centaines.


C'est un peu ce que j'avais espérer afin de payer avant le 20 en ligne, mais j'imagine que je rêve bien fort là  :^_^: 

@Perv ouais j'ai "oublié" de déclarer (enfin oublier est un bien grand mot je suis à peu prêt certain de l'avoir fait mais j'ai du oublier de valider le bouzin ! )

----------


## perverpepere

Arf merde pour une fois que j'essayais d'être positif ...

----------


## Arteis

C'est pire les faux espoirs !  ::cry:: 

Monstre

----------


## Roupille

> Coin !
> Quelqu'un s'y connaîtrait en fiscalité de l'auto-entreprise (enfin, de la micro-entreprise puisque ça s'appelle comme ça maintenant) ? 
> J'ai compris que l'imposition était basée sur le revenu déclaré, jusque là pas de soucis : zéro euro de chiffre, zéro euro d'impôt.
> 
> Sauf que, je suis tombé sur la petite ligne mentionnant la CET - Contribution Economique Territoriale - qui est présentée comme suit : 
> Reprenons l'exemple du dessus : zéro euro de chiffre ... 203 (voire plus selon ma commune) euros d'impôt ? 
> Sachant que le formulaire relatif à la CET demande des précisions du genre "êtes vous locataire ou propriétaire?" "quelle surface dédiez vous à votre activité professionelle?", y-aurait-il des pistes pour une exonération ? 
> 
> Bref, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avant que je me lance, ce serait sympa  le service de l'impôt des entreprises de ma ville à brillé par ses réponses à côté de la plaque !


La CET pour toi, ce sera la CFE et effectivement elle est demandée aux auto-entrepreneurs dès la première année d'exercice ( nouveauté du 1er janvier 2014 ). Tu dois avoir le montant minimum "coin de table". En pratique, si tu n'as pas de Chiffre d'Affaire ( ou très faible ), tu peux demander un dégrèvement auprès de ton SIE.
C'est à faire avant le 15 décembre ( date limite du paiement ) !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ma compagne est en libéral, elle débute donc en microentreprise pour le moment (depuis 9 mois). On n'a jamais entendu parler de ce truc. Elle ne fait que déclarer ses recettes à l'URSSAF et payer qch comme 20%+ dessus
> Pourtant on est déjà allé sur place à l'URSSAF et tout.


L'Urssaf c'est pour les formalités de création et cessation de certains professionnels. Le reste, c'est vos SIE. Très important pour les auto-entrepreneurs, on vous demandera de la CFE tant que vous n'aurez pas fait les formalités de cessation auprès de l'Urssaf.
Donc si vous n'avez plus d'activité et ne comptez plus en avoir => urssaf cessation.

----------


## Gobbopathe

On n'a jamais demandé de CFE à ma compagne qui a débuté en profession de santé libéral en autoentrepreneur en automne 2015. Pourtant on s'est déjà rendu à l'URSSAF pour des questions, on n'y a jamais fait mention. On a loupé quelque chose ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Croisement avec ton post que tu viens d'éditer Roupille : pour les professionnels de santé le SIE c'est l'URSSAF non ? Pas par exemple la chambre de commerce et d'industrie

----------


## Anon26492

Le SIE c'est le Service des Impots des Entreprises, le cousin du SIP. Le trésor public quoi.

Donc rien à voir avec l'URSSAF non ?

----------


## Roupille

> Coucou les loulous, (je copie colle le message des Questions) 
> 
> J'ai une question : 
> N'ayant rien reçu, ni la possibilité de payer le solde de mes impôts sur le revenu de 2015, je me suis finalement inquiété un peu au dernier moment ( ouais hier  ), en appelant le centre des impôts censé m'être rattaché. Au final c'était pas vraiment le cas (situation un peu compliqué j'ai déménagé 6 fois en 5 ans...)
> 
> Mais bref après avoir finalement trouvé le bon centre, il s’avérerait que je n'ai pas fait de déclaration sur le revenu pour 2015, l'administration n'a rien et en effet je n'ai que les confirmations en ligne pour 2013 et 2014 (je fais tout en ligne).
> 
> On me dit de renvoyer une version "papier" pour refaire ma déclaration, chose que je fais dans la journée et l'envoi par mail comme convenu, et la ce matin je reçois un mail de confirmation qu'ils ont bien reçu ma déclaration d'impôts et que ça sera traité courant ... Novembre...
> 
> ...


Si tu es imposable, c'est effectivement 10% de majoration s'il n'y a pas eu d'envoi de mise en demeure. *Le délai de traitement des déclarations est juridique. Les déclarations sont taxées à dates fixes par voie de rôle. Et malheureusement, en ayant déposé ta déclaration aussi tard tu as raté les rôles normaux.*
Tu recevras ton avis d'imposition dans 2 mois et à partir de ce moment là et seulement à partir de ce moment là, tu pourras réclamer la remise des 10% de majo par recours gracieux. Si c'est la 1ère fois ca devrait normalement passer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On n'a jamais demandé de CFE à ma compagne qui a débuté en profession de santé libéral en autoentrepreneur en automne 2015. Pourtant on s'est déjà rendu à l'URSSAF pour des questions, on n'y a jamais fait mention. On a loupé quelque chose ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Croisement avec ton post que tu viens d'éditer Roupille : pour les professionnels de santé le SIE c'est l'URSSAF non ? Pas par exemple la chambre de commerce et d'industrie


C'est normal, il faut avoir une activité au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition. Donc pour ta compagne, ca sera CFE 2016 à payer avant le 15 décembre 2016. L'urssaf n'a rien avoir avec la CFE.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites pour les gens qui s'expat et qui arrivent dans un pays de l'UE avec prélèvement à la source, est-ce qu'il y a des aménagement prévus pour le réglement de TH + IR pendant l'année de chevauchement ?


.

Tu dois toujours déposer une déclaration pour les revenus perçus du 1er janvier jusqu'à la date de départ à l'étranger. Elle est à déposer l'année suivant le départ ( toujours en mai ). Si une fois à l'étranger tu n'as plus de revenus de source française, tu es dispensé de déclaration.
Tu pourras faire toutes tes démarches en ligne depuis l'étranger. La th est établie d'après la situation au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition, donc l'année du départ tu devras t'acquitter de la totalité ( pas de pro rata ).

----------


## Roupille

> On n'a jamais demandé de CFE à ma compagne qui a débuté en profession de santé libéral en autoentrepreneur en automne 2015. Pourtant on s'est déjà rendu à l'URSSAF pour des questions, on n'y a jamais fait mention. On a loupé quelque chose ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Croisement avec ton post que tu viens d'éditer Roupille : pour les professionnels de santé le SIE c'est l'URSSAF non ? Pas par exemple la chambre de commerce et d'industrie


En fait pour les professions liberales, l'URSSAF joue le rôle de Centre de Formalités des Entreprises ( cest la chambre des métiers pour les artisans, il y a aussi le greffe du trib. de comm., ... ). C'est vers eux que tu dois te diriger pour toutes les formalités de création et de cessation.
Le CFE transmet ces infos le jour même à tous les organismes destinataires (service des impôts des entreprises,etc).

----------


## Gobbopathe

Oui ok on est d'accord (j'ai confondu les acronymes CFE et SIE en effet)
Eh bien merci pour l'info !

----------


## Praetor

> Dites pour les gens qui s'expat et qui arrivent dans un pays de l'UE avec prélèvement à la source, est-ce qu'il y a des aménagement prévus pour le réglement de TH + IR pendant l'année de chevauchement ?


Non. Tu payeras les deux IR en même temps pendant quelque temps.

Par contre tu ne seras imposé par la France que sur tes revenus lorsque tu habitais en France (et ceux de source française ensuite), donc si tu pars en cours d'année ton taux d'imposition va s'effondrer. Si t'es short en thunes tu peux faire le calcul à l'avance et adapter tes mensualités/tiers en conséquence.

Pour la TH si tu es parti avant le premier janvier 2016 tu n'auras rien à payer l'an prochain donc il te faut juste finir l'année, après elle tombe.

----------


## tenshu

> Tu dois toujours déposer une déclaration pour les revenus perçus du 1er janvier jusqu'à la date de départ à l'étranger. Elle est à déposer l'année suivant le départ ( toujours en mai ). Si une fois à l'étranger tu n'as plus de revenus de source française, tu es dispensé de déclaration.
> Tu pourras faire toutes tes démarches en ligne depuis l'étranger. La th est établie d'après la situation au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition, donc l'année du départ tu devras t'acquitter de la totalité ( pas de pro rata ).


Oui normal (et je crois que que je vais surement partir en janvier/février  :Emo: ).
On peut demander facilement un étalement en justifiant qu'on paye à la source donc ça pique un peu?

----------


## Tygra

Merci à tous pour les retours  :;): 
J'avoue que ça me refroidi un peu de devoir mettre au moins 200€ de côté pour un impôt local alors que je suis pas sur de faire 200€ de chiffre :3

Bref, me reste encore à appeler le SIE de ma ville pour savoir quel est le véritable montant !

----------


## Praetor

> Oui normal (et je crois que que je vais surement partir en janvier/février ).


Le début de l'année est le pire moment: tu vas devoir payer la TH, et l'IR à fond jusqu'en octobre.

L'idéal est de partir en automne: les derniers mois sont ceux qui font grimper le taux d'imposition (donc IR bien réduit l'année suivante) et la TH aura été bien amortie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On peut demander facilement un étalement en justifiant qu'on paye à la source donc ça pique un peu?


Vu que l'IR qu'on paye est celui sur les revenus de l'année précédente, on est censé (OK, personne ne le fait) avoir mis de coté pour payer les impôts. Tu peux toujours demander, mais je ne suis pas certain que l'expat' soit une raison valable... D'autant plus que tu vas devoir t'adresser au service des non-résidents: si tu leur demande en janvier 2016, ils devraient te répondre en 2018 ou 2019 (si tu les relances régulièrement).

----------


## Baron

Regarde le post de Roupille pour le dégrèvement




> EDIT : En espérant que cela change quelque chose que se soit moi qu'ils les aient contacté plutôt qu'une relance de leur part ?


Que dalle.




> Petite question : y'a moyen de faire avancer la date du prélèvement de l'IR ? Pour moi il est prélevé tous les 17 du mois, j'aimerais qu'il le soit en début parce que j'aime bien avoir une vision de ce que j'ai pour finir le mois sans me dire "ah merde y'a encore X et Y qui vont se prélever".


Aucune idée mais à 99% je dirais non.




> c'est à dire que j'aurais que les 10% de majoration à payer ?


Plus les intérêts de retard.




> Pas vraiment pour le payement sur internet on a jusqu'aux 20 
> Mais bon le temps que les impots te répondent c'est sur que tu sera en retard.


Le paiement est relatif à un rôle. Il ne faut pas dépasser la date du rôle. Il faut donc attendre de le recevoir. Les 10% sont une pénalité d'assiette, pas de recouvrement. 




> ce sera sur la totalité donc les 10% et les intérêts de retard.


Remise sur intérêt de retard très peu probable.



> Et la tu as 30 jours pour demander la remise par courrier.


Non tu as jusqu'au 31/12 de la 3ème année qui suit celle au titre de laquelle tu as déclaré. En revanche quand tu reçois l'avis, tu as généralement 30 jours pour le payer et comme déjà dit, une réclamation gracieuse n'est pas suspensive du paiement.



> je pense qu'ils le font exprès parce que ca prends pas longtemps à traiter une déclaration et dans cette période ils doivent justement pas en avoir des centaines.


Ca n'a strictement rien à voir. C'est seulement que les dates d'extraction ne sont pas nombreuses sur une année et que tous les dépassements de date passent par des batchs qui sont espacés de plusieurs semaines voire mois. La raison est simple : ça coûte très cher le lancement des impressions, mises sous pli, adressage, etc. On ne le fait pas toutes les semaines...




> Dites pour les gens qui s'expat et qui arrivent dans un pays de l'UE avec prélèvement à la source, est-ce qu'il y a des aménagement prévus pour le réglement de TH + IR pendant l'année de chevauchement ?


La question a été posée plein de fois sur le topic  ::ninja:: 




> Le SIE c'est le Service des Impots des Entreprises, le cousin du SIP. Le trésor public quoi. Donc rien à voir avec l'URSSAF non ?


Non, rien, et non ce n'est surtout pas le Trésor Public (qui n'existe plus). SIP = impôts des personnes physiques. SIE = impôts des entreprises. L'ex-Trésor Public ne faisait que percevoir les paiements de certains impôts et taxes mais n'avait rien à voir avec le calcul.

----------


## moutaine

Merci Monsieur Baron pour la réduction d'impôt.

Mais vous auriez pu faire un petit effort supplémentaire.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

La taxe foncière qui prends 40% dans le museau  :tired:

----------


## Sharn

Question bête: pourquoi les impôts acceptent le paiement par internet avant le 25 septembre, je crois, mais ne prélève pas avant cette date?

----------


## Baron

Je sais pas si c'est ta question mais pour les paiements dématérialisés, on prélève plus tard pour inciter les gens à utiliser ce type de moyens. Ils nécessitent moins de traitement, donc c'est plus rentable.



> La taxe foncière qui prends 40% dans le museau


Pas normal. C'est pas l'habitation en fait?

----------


## Sharn

> Je sais pas si c'est ta question mais pour les paiements dématérialisés, on prélève plus tard pour inciter les gens à utiliser ce type de moyens. Ils nécessitent moins de traitement, donc c'est plus rentable.


Ça répond partiellement mais je m'en contenterais.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je sais pas si c'est ta question mais pour les paiements dématérialisés, on prélève plus tard pour inciter les gens à utiliser ce type de moyens. Ils nécessitent moins de traitement, donc c'est plus rentable.
> Pas normal. C'est pas l'habitation en fait?


En regardant par rapport a l'an dernier, y'a la case "département" qui s'est rajoutée en fait.

----------


## Praetor

> En regardant par rapport a l'an dernier, y'a la case "département" qui s'est rajoutée en fait.


T'as acheté du neuf? Il y a des exonérations les premières années dans ce cas (ça varie pour chaque commune/département/région), ce qui pourrait expliquer l'absence du département les années précédentes.

----------


## Roupille

Je confirme !

----------


## SeanRon

> La taxe foncière qui prends 40% dans le museau


120 % ici.  ::P:

----------


## Baron

Oui bon voilà, des nouveaux propriétaires, donc...  :tired:

----------


## SeanRon

Pardon, je me suis trompé. c'est une augmentation de 223%. 

Une petite parcelle agricole qui faisait 18 euros de foncier la première année et qui fait 40 euros la deuxième.
Si le montant peut faire rire, l'augmentation est bien de 223%.

----------


## Markus

J'ai raté un truc dans le calcul. Tu paies 22 euros de plus, ce qui représente 122% de 18 euros. l'augmentation est donc de 122%, non ?

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

> 120 % ici.


Battu, 170%.  ::'(:  (c'est pas exactement ça au global mais sur une des catégories de mémoire)

edit : grilled.

Bon moi c'est pas sur un petit montant, quand je suis arrivé, la taxe était de 450€ grossomodo, quelques mois après le service des impots me demande de déclarer mes surfaces car ils ont un fichier vieux de 1970 (alors que les précédends proprio ont acheté en 2007)...je m'execute, et vlan, 1129€.

----------


## nova

faut pipeauter. T'as pas de baignoire , pas de chauffage etc...  ::ninja::

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Ouais, enfin là ça me parait dingue, je pensais que ça allait doubler en fait (l'étage n'était pas déclaré, donc on a presque doublé la surface). Mais là, je suis un peu tombé sur le cul.

----------


## Baron

Une révision, c'est risqué...

Après avoir vu un reportage ce midi sur France2, j'avais oublié que dans les zones foncièrement tendues sur plan de l'habitat, il y a la taxation majorée des terrain à bâtir. Alors là oui, si les riches veulent garder leurs terrains, va falloir cracher au bassinet...

----------


## croustibatte

Est-ce que la taxe d'habitation à une partie qui est indexée sur l'impôt sur le revenu ?

----------


## Baron

Pas indexée dessus mais il y a une relation (personnes à charge pour les abattements, plafonnement en fonction des revenus).

Par exemple si tu vis dans un gros appart et que tu paies pas grand chose parce que tu gagnes pas ta vie, ya des chances que le jour où tu gagnes plus tu paies beaucoup plus.

----------


## Praetor

Bon, réponse du fisc suite à ma demande sur le retard de l'avis d'imposition:




> A ce jour, aucune déclaration n'a été enregistrée à votre nom.
> Si vous avez déposé, vous recevrez un avis ultérieurement.


What? 

D'une je l'ai envoyée par mail (conformément à ce qu'ils m'avaient dit au tél), j'en suis sûr j'ai reçu une réponse de leur part confirmant la réception.

D'autre je ne comprend pas trop la réponse. "Déposé" et "enregistré" sont deux choses différentes? Se peut-il qu'ils aient bien reçu ma déclaration mais qu'elle n'a pas encore été enregistrée?

----------


## croustibatte

> Pas indexée dessus mais il y a une relation (personnes à charge pour les abattements, plafonnement en fonction des revenus).
> 
> Par exemple si tu vis dans un gros appart et que tu paies pas grand chose parce que tu gagnes pas ta vie, ya des chances que le jour où tu gagnes plus tu paies beaucoup plus.


Bon ça doit être ça alors, parce il y a 2 ans, j'ai payé ~350, l'année dernière ~450 et cette année ~570 ! Pour le même appart.. (sans taxe audioviseulle). J'ai payé un peu plus d'ISR à chaque fois sur ces dernières années (dont beaucoup trop plus cette année) pour diverses raisons, mais mon salaire mensuel a été sensiblement le même. L'année prochaine je devrais payer beaucoup moins d'ISR, mais je gagne tout pareil ma vie question salaire mensuel. Ça devrait changer quelque chose du coup?

----------


## Baron

Regarde tes différents avis de TH et sur le tableau de décompte, regarde si vers le bas tu n'avais pas une ligne "plafonnement". Dans ce cas-là, ça expliquerait la relation avec ton revenu.




> D'une je l'ai envoyée par mail (conformément à ce qu'ils m'avaient dit au tél), j'en suis sûr j'ai reçu une réponse de leur part confirmant la réception.
> 
> D'autre je ne comprend pas trop la réponse. "Déposé" et "enregistré" sont deux choses différentes? Se peut-il qu'ils aient bien reçu ma déclaration mais qu'elle n'a pas encore été enregistrée?


Tant que c'est pas enregistré, on ne sait pas si t'as déposé. Mais qu'est-ce que tu entends par envoyée par mail?

----------


## Praetor

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu entends par envoyée par mail?


Comme mon espace en ligne est bloqué, ils m'ont dit de remplir une déclaration papier, de la scanner et de l'envoyer par mail.

----------


## chaip

Salut, je suis en cours d'achat d'une maison (logiquement j'ai les clés courant novembre/décembre).
Je vais avoir quelques travaux à faire pour la rendre habitable (chauffage / électricité / assainissement) donc je ne pense pas emménager avant février.
Je libère mon appart le 30 novembre et vais squatter chez la famille et les potes en attendant de finir mes travaux.
Du coup, quid de la taxe d'habitation et des impôts fonciers pour l'année 2016 ? merci !

----------


## Anonyme871

Tu paieras rien logiquement.
Oups pardon j'avais pas lu que tu avais la maison en fin d'année. J'ai rien dit.

----------


## fishinou

> Du coup, quid de la taxe d'habitation et des impôts fonciers pour l'année 2016 ? merci !


Tu paieras au prorata entre la date de remise des clés et le 31/12.

A partir du moment ou t'es proprio de la maison en tant que résidence principale, , je pense qu'on s'en fou de savoir si tu vis dedans ou pas.

----------


## croustibatte

> Regarde tes différents avis de TH et sur le tableau de décompte, regarde si vers le bas tu n'avais pas une ligne "plafonnement". Dans ce cas-là, ça expliquerait la relation avec ton revenu.


Ok, je vais regarder tout ça! Merci  :;):

----------


## chaip

> Tu paieras au prorata entre la date de remise des clés et le 31/12.
> 
> A partir du moment ou t'es proprio de la maison en tant que résidence principale, , je pense qu'on s'en fou de savoir si tu vis dedans ou pas.


Et merde  :^_^: 
Ça valait le coup de demander quand même.

----------


## fishinou

> Et merde 
> Ça valait le coup de demander quand même.


Bah après tu va payer au plus 1 mois de TF / TH .... Ca devrait être jouable pour quelqu'un qui devient proprio.

Je suis dans le même cas, remise des clés prévu le 16 décembre. Je devrais m'en sortir pour payer 15 jours de TF / TH  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

> Et merde 
> Ça valait le coup de demander quand même.


A mon avis tu as le luxe de "choisir" dans quelle résidence tu appliqueras TF et TH que tu n'esquiveras pas de toute façon. Avec justificatifs à l'appui (genre "mon assurance démarre en novembre" si tu choisis la nouvelle ou "mes factures télécom et EDF démarrent en février" si tu choisis l'ancienne). Mais je laisse les experts répondre...

Fishinou normalement c'est situation au 1er janvier qui compte, ya pas de prorata pour ces taxes je crois.

----------


## fishinou

> Fishinou normalement c'est situation au 1er janvier qui compte, ya pas de prorata pour ces taxes je crois.


Je veux bien l'entendre, mais j'aurais tendance à faire plutôt confiance au notaire qui m'a fait signer le compromis de vente, et qui croit différement  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

> Je veux bien l'entendre, mais j'aurais tendance à faire plutôt confiance au notaire qui m'a fait signer le compromis de vente, et qui croit différement


De mémoire quand tu signes un compromis de vente (ce que j'ai fait aussi ya quelques mois) tu verses au vendeur le prorata de la taxe foncière pour la partie de l'année te concernant, mais c'est une convention entre parties, rien d'écrit dans la loi. Loi qui précise bien que c'est l'occupant au 1er janvier qui paie pour l'année:




> Elle est établie pour l’année entière d’après la situation au 1er janvier de l’année d’imposition.
> Ainsi, par exemple, en tant que propriétaire au 1er janvier, vous devez la taxe foncière pour l’année entière, même si vous vendez le bien au cours de cette même année.

----------


## Roupille

> Salut, je suis en cours d'achat d'une maison (logiquement j'ai les clés courant novembre/décembre).
> Je vais avoir quelques travaux à faire pour la rendre habitable (chauffage / électricité / assainissement) donc je ne pense pas emménager avant février.
> Je libère mon appart le 30 novembre et vais squatter chez la famille et les potes en attendant de finir mes travaux.
> Du coup, quid de la taxe d'habitation et des impôts fonciers pour l'année 2016 ? merci !


Du moment que tu as 4 murs, un toit et quelques aménagements intérieurs, ton bien est imposable à la taxe foncière. Si tu as les clés courant novembre/décembre, tu devrais en principe échapper à la TF 2015 par contre pour 2016 t'es dedans.
Si tu emménages après le 1/1/2016, tu devrais échapper à la taxe d'habitation 2016 pour ce bien.
Mais tu devras bien indiquer sur ta déclaration des revenus 2015 à faire en 2016, une adresse au 1/1/2016 chez ta famille ou tes potes en prenant le risque, de peut être augmenter leurs th du fait de tes revenus.

Par contre, pour être très clair sur les pro-rata de TH et TF *ca n'existe pas.* Le(s) redevable(s) sont toujours ceux qui occupent un logement pour la th, et sont propriétaires pour la TF au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition et pour l'année entière.
Quand vous faites vos arrangements chez le notaire, c'est d'ordre privé et tout à fait légal mais non opposable à l'administration.

----------


## fishinou

Merci pour les précisions  :;): 

C'est vrai que le notaire à sortie ça tellement nature, et le mien n'a rien trouvé à y redire, que je me suis même pas posé la question  ::o: 

Bon cela dit comme dit plus haut, je vais pas aller me battre pour 2 semaines de taxe sur l'année ... Mais c'est toujours bon à savoir donc merci !

----------


## Praetor

> C'est vrai que le notaire à sortie ça tellement nature, et le mien n'a rien trouvé à y redire, que je me suis même pas posé la question


Pareil chez moi. J'imagine que c'est l'usage. Il fait bien le prorata pour les charges et tout le bordel, donc tant qu'à faire il y met aussi la TF.

----------


## Baron

> Si tu as les clés courant novembre/décembre, tu *devrais en principe* échapper à la TF 2015





> Le(s) redevable(s) sont toujours ceux qui (...) sont propriétaires pour la TF au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition


Non mais sans déconner...  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

Je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire.. Tu peux être une personne imposable mais avec une propriété non imposable comme dans le cas des VEFA. Non ? Y a un truc qui m'échappe ?  ::blink:: 

edit : ah oui je sais pas pourquoi j'étais parti sur une VEFA  ::|:

----------


## Bah

J'ai trouvé une info hyper intéressante pour les gens qui suivent ce sujet, je me dois de la partager avec vous. Si vous voulez gruger le fisc, passez par la déclaration en ligne. Il est connu de source sûre, que les déclarations papiers sont plus contrôlées que les déclarations en ligne.

Extrait



> Et si ça ne suffisait pas, je suis persuadée que ces déclarations sont moins surveillées que les déclarations papiers.


Je crois que c'était important que ce pavé atterrisse dans la bonne mare. Rep à ça Baron.

----------


## Baron

Les déclarations électroniques - qui soient dit en passant sont juste intégrées plus rapidement que les papiers qu'il faut saisir au préalable - font l'objet de requêtages automatiques en terme de détection d'anomalie. Elles sont surveillées intégralement.

C'était le but, hein...  ::ninja::

----------


## Arteis

> Coucou les loulous, (je copie colle le message des Questions) 
> 
> J'ai une question : 
> N'ayant rien reçu, ni la possibilité de payer le solde de mes impôts sur le revenu de 2015, je me suis finalement inquiété un peu au dernier moment ( ouais hier  ), en appelant le centre des impôts censé m'être rattaché. Au final c'était pas vraiment le cas (situation un peu compliqué j'ai déménagé 6 fois en 5 ans...)
> 
> Mais bref après avoir finalement trouvé le bon centre, il s’avérerait que je n'ai pas fait de déclaration sur le revenu pour 2015, l'administration n'a rien et en effet je n'ai que les confirmations en ligne pour 2013 et 2014 (je fais tout en ligne).
> 
> On me dit de renvoyer une version "papier" pour refaire ma déclaration, chose que je fais dans la journée et l'envoi par mail comme convenu, et la ce matin je reçois un mail de confirmation qu'ils ont bien reçu ma déclaration d'impôts et que ça sera traité courant ... Novembre...
> 
> ...


Dites les coincoins j'ai reçu ça comme courrier 



C'est bon signe ou pas ? 

Je pensais répondre un truc du genre :

Merci de m'avoir informé par ce courrier de mes possibilités de remarques éventuelles [...] Je n'ai malheureusement pas envoyé ma déclaration d'impôts de 2015 sur les revenu de 2014 dans les temps suite à une erreur de ma part lors de ma déclaration en ligne. Je me permets donc de solliciter votre indulgence étant donné le caractère exceptionnel de ce retard et de me faire grâce des pénalités de retard. 

Bon c'est écris en petit nègre j'ai toujours été un bille pour aligner 3 mots  ::sad::  

Si quelqu'un a des remarques éventuelles ?

----------


## Morriso

Bonjour les Canards,

J'aimerais savoir si un étalement (de la taxe d'habitation en l’occurrence) n'est admis que lors de situations professionnels précaires ou si il est possible d'en obtenir un même en étant salarié dans le cas de grosses difficultés. Je peux préciser ma situation en MP au besoin.

----------


## fishinou

> Un étalement de paiement sur deux à trois mois peut être demandé dans votre espace personnel sur www.impots.gouv.fr, rubrique '' Faire une démarche '' puis ''Demander un délai de paiement''. Votre demande parviendra ainsi automatiquement au service concerné et vous pourrez également demander un accusé de réception.

----------


## Morriso

Je te remercie et au passage est-ce normal que lors de la demande la contribution à l’audiovisuel ne soit pas prise en compte ? J'effectue une saisie manuelle afin de la rajouter j'imagine ?

----------


## Baron

> Dites les coincoins j'ai reçu ça comme courrier 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bon signe ou pas ?


Rappel :




> EDIT : En espérant que cela change quelque chose que se soit moi qu'ils les aient contacté plutôt qu'une relance de leur part ?





> Que dalle.





> c'est à dire que j'aurais que les 10% de majoration à payer ?





> Plus les intérêts de retard.


Du coup :




> Je pensais répondre un truc du genre :
> 
> Merci de m'avoir informé par ce courrier de mes possibilités de remarques éventuelles [...] Je n'ai malheureusement pas envoyé ma déclaration d'impôts de 2015 sur les revenu de 2014 dans les temps suite à une erreur de ma part lors de ma déclaration en ligne. Je me permets donc de solliciter votre indulgence étant donné le caractère exceptionnel de ce retard et de me faire grâce des pénalités de retard. 
> 
> Bon c'est écris en petit nègre j'ai toujours été un bille pour aligner 3 mots  
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des remarques éventuelles ?


Oui, moi : essaye de mettre un peu plus de contexte, motiver cet oubli qui deviendrait des "difficultés techniques" que tu aurais rencontré plusieurs fois avant d'oublier à force de reporter ta déclaration. Ajoutes-y le fait que tu demandes un contrat de mensualisation pour l'année prochaine et insiste bien sur le fait que c'est la première fois. 

Mine de rien, les remises étaient faciles à avoir avant mais je crains que la situation de la France sur le plan des finances n'aide pas...  ::ninja::  




> Je te remercie et au passage est-ce normal que lors de la demande la contribution à l’audiovisuel ne soit pas prise en compte ? J'effectue une saisie manuelle afin de la rajouter j'imagine ?


C'est pas très logique car la CAP suit la TH, y compris pour les mensualisations. Mais sinon, n'hésite-pas à demander directement au comptable de ton SIP. C'est lui qui recouvre tes sous donc c'est pas plus mal qu'il te connaisse. Il peut peut-être t'octroyer des délais plus adaptés (ça dépend vraiment des personnes). 
Dernier point, comme dit précédemment, il faudra sans doute faire un contrat de mensualisation pour éviter que ça n'arrive à nouveau. 
Enfin en cas de difficultés particulières, tu peux toujours demander une remise gracieuse d'une partie des droits...

----------


## Morriso

> Dernier point, comme dit précédemment, il faudra sans doute faire un contrat de mensualisation pour éviter que ça n'arrive à nouveau.


Oui je paye mes tiers de l'impôt sur le revenu depuis que je suis salarié et cela s'est toujours bien passé sauf cette année où ma concubine est parti avec beaucoup de chose ce qui m'a entraîné de nombreuses dépenses, donc je vais passer à la mensualisation. Et pour la redevance je vais voir ça directement avec mon centre d'impôt mais pour info si je consulte des années antérieurs elle n'apparaît jamais sur le site internet.

Merci pour la disponibilité

----------


## Gobbopathe

Hello
Question très bête suite à une discussion avec un taxi hier. Ma compagne est auto-entrepreneur. Donc tous les trimestres elle verse quelque chose entre 22 ou 23% de ses bénéfices, je ne sais plus exactement.
Le taxi me soutient qu'elle peut déduire ce qu'elle a payé le trimestre précédent de ses recettes du trimestre en cours. Somme toute, ça me semble logique ce qu'il dit, et ça m'a rendu curieux c'est pourquoi je voulais m'en assurer auprès de vous. Exemple :

Trimestre 1 où elle débute : elle fait 1000€ de bénéfice, les déclare et paye donc disons 220€
Trimestre 2 : elle fait de nouveau 1000€ de bénéfice. Jusque là elle déclarait donc toujours cette même somme, et payait toujours 220€. Le taxi lui me soutient qu'elle devrait déclarer seulement 780€ (en déduisant les 220€ payés au trimestre précédent elle n'a fait que 780€ de bénéfice. spas faux), et donc payer seulement 22% = 171,60€ 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci

----------


## Elidjah

Hum, c'est étrange. C'est comme si on pouvait déduire son impôt à payer de l'année précédente de son revenu annuel de l'année courante... D'autant plus que ce n'est pas une charge d'activité.

----------


## Gobbopathe

C'est différent : l'impôt sur le revenu est... sur le revenu (les recettes)
Là clairement je sais depuis le départ que pour auto-entrepreneur elle est imposée sur ses bénéfices, non ses revenus




> D'autant plus que ce n'est pas une charge d'activité.


Pour autoentrepreneur ces considérations ne rentrent pas en jeu, contrairement à l'artisan qui peut déduire ce genre de choses. Donc pour le coup c'est en effet même pas le sujet

----------


## smokytoks

Mmmmh, sauf erreur de ma part, en AE, on est imposé sur son CA, pas le bénéfice...

A moins qu'elle ne soit sous le régime de la micro-entreprise ?

Et même dans ce cas, le calcul est arbitraire et basé sur le CA :
https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F23267

----------


## SeanRon

> Votre bénéfice imposable sera déterminé par l'administration fiscale : elle appliquera au montant que vous déclarerez un abattement forfaitaire représentatif de vos frais professionnels de :
> 
> - 71 % du CA si vous exercez une activité :
>   . d'achat de biens destinés à être revendus en l'état,
>   . de fabrication (pour les revendre) de produits à partir de matières premières (farine, métaux, bois, céramique...),
>   . de vente de denrées à consommer sur place,
>   . de fourniture de prestations d'hébergement (hôtel, chambres d'hôtes, meublés de tourisme)
> 
> - 50 % du CA si vous exercez une autre activité relevant des BIC (Bénéfices industriels et commerciaux),
> ...


http://www.apce.com/apce3/auto-entre...D=1&page=10377

----------


## Gobbopathe

En effet ça a l'air assez clair tout ce que vous dites, elle est bien imposée sur son CA et non son bénéfice.
Donc il m'a embrouillé l'esprit pour rien, et on faisait comme il fait (car on a bien toujours déclaré un CA jusque là)

Merci

----------


## Roupille

Le régime de l'auto entrepreneur :

Régime de droit commun :

"De plein droit l'auto-entrepreneur relève du régime du micro-entreprise et de la franchise en base de TVA.
Vous devez déclarer votre chiffre d'affaires annuel sur la déclaration complémentaire 2042C pro dans les rubriques correspondantes au régime micro selon la nature de votre activité.
Il sera appliqué à ce montant l'abattement pour frais professionnels correspondant au secteur d'activité" 

Régime optionnel :

"Les personnes physiques relevant d'un régime micro-fiscal peuvent également, sous conditions et sur option, effectuer un versement libératoire de l'impôt sur le revenu calculé sur leur chiffre d'affaires ou leurs recettes.
Si vous avez opté pour le versement libératoire, vous verserez à votre RSI ou de l'Urssaf si vous exercez une profession libérale tous les mois ou tous les trimestres un pourcentage de votre chiffre d’affaires correspondant au montant de l’impôt sur le revenu.

En cas d'option pour le prélèvement libératoire, vous devez porter sur la déclaration 2042-C pro dans le cadre « auto-entrepreneurs ayant opté pour le prélèvement libératoire de l’impôt sur le revenu » le chiffre d'affaires réalisé par votre auto-entreprise.

Cette information ne donne pas lieu à une imposition supplémentaire au titre du chiffre d'affaires ou des recettes de l'activité auto-entrepreneur. Toutefois, le montant du chiffre d'affaires ou des recettes sera intégré au revenu imposable du foyer et servira à déterminer la tranche d'imposition du foyer fiscal."

----------


## Gobbopathe

Dites, une autre question, lue sur "France-Echecs" (oui oui)




> est il possible de déduire des impôts les frais de déplacements? J'avais vu il y a quelque temps un document sur le site de la fédération qui affirmait cela (je ne le retrouve plus d'ailleurs). D'un autre coté, j'ai vu sur internet que cette déduction n'était possible que pour les actions bénévoles (donc lorsque le conducteur n'est pas intéressé par le déplacement (ex: conduire des jeunes à une compétition)). Avez vous une expérience de ceci?


Quelques retours




> Oui. Bien sûr, c'est possible. Presque tous les membres de nos CD de la Ligue d'Alsace et du Comité du Bas-Rhin ne se font pas rembourser leurs déplacements pour les réunions de comité et déclarent ces frais aux impôts avec des justificatifs de nos trésoriers. 66% de ces frais sont alors déduits de nos impôts à payer. Idem au club, où je délivre des attestations à nos chauffeurs qui ne demandent pas d'être remboursés pour leurs déplacements en équipe.





> Si tu prends ta voiture pour te rendre seul à une compétition par équipe, tu ne peux pas prétendre à la réduction d'impôt pour abandon de frais.
> Si tu transportes des joueurs sans jouer toi-même, tu peux y prétendre.
> Si tu transportes des joueurs et que tu joues aussi,...pas de réponse officielle! Il faut que l'Assoc. pose directement la question par écrit aux Impôts(pas sûr du tout que la réponse soit favorable !)


Je suis bien preneur de vos avis

----------


## fishinou

Il me semble que mon père déduit un peu d'impôt du fait de transport d'archers avec son véhicule perso pour des compèt' de tir à l'arc.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Et du coup participe-t-il lui-même à ces compét' ou bien il ne fait que transporter ? (apparemment la différence d'interprétation résiderait là)

----------


## fishinou

Il était accompagnant / coach, il ne tirait pas lui même c'est vrai.

----------


## Baron

> est il possible de déduire des impôts les frais de déplacements


C'est une mauvaise interprétation, sinon une formulation inadéquate.

En fait, ce qui est possible, c'est de porter dans la case des dons de ta déclaration les montants de frais non remboursés et consentis à un organisme d'intérêt général. C'est assimilé à un don. Par contre, c'est pas comme on veut : une note doit être établie où le bénévole renonce expressément à ce remboursement, cette note doit être conservée par l'organisme. Ce dernier doit constater dans ces comptes le renoncement au remboursement et doit établir un justificatif sur cette base.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> C'est une mauvaise interprétation, sinon une formulation inadéquate.
> 
> En fait, ce qui est possible, c'est de porter dans la case des dons de ta déclaration les montants de frais non remboursés et consentis à un *organisme d'intérêt général*. C'est assimilé à un don. Par contre, c'est pas comme on veut : une note doit être établie où le bénévole renonce expressément à ce remboursement, cette note doit être conservée par l'organisme. Ce dernier doit constater dans ces comptes le renoncement au remboursement et doit établir un justificatif sur cette base.


Merci Baron pour ta réponse. Visiblement dans la discussion que j'avais mise en lien il était fait mention d'une telle note conservée par l'organisme, donc ils semblent dans les clous.
Deux questions toutefois :
1) qu'est-ce qu'un organisme d'intérêt général ? Une association sportive en est-elle une ?
2) tu ne sembles pas faire le distingo entre celui qui conduit mais ne participe pas, et celui qui conduit tout en participant (il bénéficie donc personnellement du transport pour son activité associative). Cette distinction n'a donc pas du tout à entrer en ligne de compte ?

----------


## Baron

1) C'est une notion assez floue et la seule façon de se prémunir, pour une association par exemple, contre une remise en cause de ce statut, c'est de faire un rescrit en écrivant à la direction des Finances Publiques locales pour valider les conditions. Quand une association a le feu vert, elle est autorisée à émettre des reçus. Je suppose qu'il y en a beaucoup qui ne prennent pas de précautions et le risque est que les réductions soient rejetées par l'administration.
2) Je ne fais pas de distingo aussi clair parce que tout se juge au cas par cas. Le déplacement doit par exemple couvrir l'objet social de l'association. Si c'est prendre sa bagnole pour aller à une réunion, ça marchera pas. Si c'est utiliser le véhicule pour transporter des participants à une œuvre pour une occase particulière, c'est différent. Autre exemple, si c'est un professionnel qui vient donner des cours gratuitement à une asso, il pourra renoncer au remboursement des frais de véhicules et ça sera déductible. En revanche, il ne pourra pas se faire convertir en réduction d'impôt le prix qu'aurait pu constituer la formation enseignée.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Merci beaucoup Baron

----------


## croustibatte

Je reviens avec une autre question sur la taxe d'habitation, ou plutôt son plafonnement. D'après ce que j'ai pu trouver ici et là, il y a un plafonnement en fonction du revenu, qui est de 3.44% du RFR après abattement.

Donc si je comprend bien pour un RFR <25130€ (pour 1part), on applique un abattement de 5451€. On prend 3.44% et ça donne le plafonnement, donc la taxe d'habitation ne peut excéder ce plafonnement, ai-je bien compris le calcul? Ou est-ce qu'il y a des subtilités qui m'échappent?

exemple pour un RFR de 20000 : 
(20000-5451)x3.44%=500,4856
Donc la taxe ne peut excéder 500,4856€ ?

----------


## Baron

Oui c'est ça mais attention, il existe aussi des mécanismes de réduction des abattements qui peuvent expliquer des différences pour ceux qui ne retombent pas sur leurs pattes avec ce calcul... http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/759-PGP#

----------


## croustibatte

Ok, merci Baron pour ces informations  :;): 
Bon je comprend pas bien ces mécanismes avec tout ce charabia, mais ça expliquerai pourquoi j'ai une TH à 569, alors qu'avec mon calcul je tombe sur un plafonnement à 493. L'abattement ne doit pas être de 5451 pour moi...

----------


## Lazyjoe

Je m'étais posé la question, en fait il y a un coefficient d'ajustement en fonction de la vétusté du logement, j'ai pas bien compris le calcul mais ça modifie de quelques dizaines d'€ le calcul de base.

----------


## croustibatte

C'est assez obscure en effet.. Et mon ancien logement était plutôt très vétuste à ce sujet.. Puis bon j'ai quand même +70€ de différence avec le calcul de base. Bref si j'ai le temps j'appellerai mon centre des impôts pour voir si ils peuvent m'ouvrir les yeux  :tired:

----------


## Zouuu

Est ce que l'achat d'une tv sans tuner permet de ne pas payer la redevance ?

Ne regardant pas la tv et l'utilisant uniquement pour regarder des films via chromecast, ca me saoule de devoir payer cette taxe.

Ou alors je démonte la tv et son tuner ? Comment faire pour pas que ce soit complétement débile.

----------


## Gigax

Tu peux aussi te dire que la redevance, c'est aussi pour une radio de qualité  :Emo:

----------


## Zouuu

> Tu peux aussi te dire que la redevance, c'est aussi pour une radio de qualité


Et si j'écoute que des radio US via TuneIn ? Je dois payer la redevance US ?  :Emo:

----------


## OMar92

Tiens je me posais une question con.
Du genre si vous n'avez pas le temps d'y répondre, y'a pas de problème.

On discutait avec un collègue de la cagnotte de l'Euromillion (30 millions d'€).
Mon collègue disait que "ce n'est pas imposable la première année".
Je lui ai rétorqué que c'était un abus de langage, parce qu'en vérité, c'est juste que ce n'est pas à déclarer sur sa déclaration de revenus, cependant, si on décide de ne pas placer cet argent et de le laisser dormir sur son compte courant, il ne sera pas plus imposable les années suivantes...
C'est donc ce qu'on fait de cet argent que va dépendre l'imposition et non une question de "première année ou non".

Sauf sur un point : l'ISF.

Et c'est là qu'est ma question : l'ISF se calcule en faisant un bilan de sa fortune (actif et passif) au 1er janvier, si je gagne 30 millions aujourd'hui, devrais-je les déclarer dans le cadre de l'ISF lors de la déclaration suivante, ou bien le "pas d'impôt la première année" fonctionne-t'il réellement, et donc pas d'ISF à déclarer la première année?

----------


## vf1000f24

J'sais pas, j'ai pas joué...

----------


## Praetor

Si tu gagnes à Euromillion tu sautes dans le premier Thalys ou Eurostar et t'auras pas à te prendre la tête avec l'ISF  ::ninja::

----------


## vf1000f24

TGV pour Genève, caisse de loc (prémium quand même, faut pas déc!) et de là tu vas demander l'asile financier en Argovie ou dans un autre canton moneyfriendly!

----------


## Baron

> Est ce que l'achat d'une tv sans tuner permet de ne pas payer la redevance ?


Si tu achètes une TV neuve, tu seras automatiquement dans le fichier des redevables de la CAP. Si tu déclares le contraire, y aura forcément une conséquence. Tu expliqueras donc que tu as viré le tuner de la TV et si tu as un contrôle, tu le démontreras sur place. Mais si tu peux pas démonter...




> C'est donc ce qu'on fait de cet argent que va dépendre l'imposition et non une question de "première année ou non".


Cette notion de 1ère année n'a aucun sens. Si on l'évoque, c'est uniquement au sens de l'ISF puisque nécessairement, dès la 2ème année, sauf à avoir fait disparaître les sommes, tu seras imposable.
Mais s'agissant d'impôt sur le revenu, ce sont les gains qui sont imposables, sauf exonération expresse de la loi. Donc sur un compte courant non rémunéré, l'argent ne sera jamais imposable... sur le revenu.




> Et c'est là qu'est ma question : l'ISF se calcule en faisant un bilan de sa fortune (actif et passif) au 1er janvier, si je gagne 30 millions aujourd'hui, devrais-je les déclarer dans le cadre de l'ISF lors de la déclaration suivante, ou bien le "pas d'impôt la première année" fonctionne-t'il réellement, et donc pas d'ISF à déclarer la première année?


Comme tu le dis, ce sont les biens possédés au 1er janvier qui doivent être déclarés. Comme la déclaration se fait selon les situations aux alentours de juin, sauf à avoir perçu la somme au 1er janvier, tu n'auras pas à les déclarer. L'année suivante, par contre...

Et comme le soulignent VF et Praetor, tu pourras aussi te comporter comme le dernier des enc... et partir avec ton argent durement gagné à la sueur de ton front pour aller le dépenser ailleurs, tout en te félicitant de ce formidable système français qui permet de s'éduquer et se soigner à peu de frais et qui permet de finir ses jours sans avoir à travailler, mais ça coûte trop cher, quoi, merde.
Et dans quelques générations, tes enfants pétés de thunes, et qui n'auront, pour ainsi dire, jamais bossé pourront cracher, depuis leur écrin de riches, sur tous ces parasites de la société qui refusent de bosser pour moins que le SMIC, ce qui nuit au rendement de leurs actifs. 

C'est dans ces cas-là que je me félicite de faire ce boulot, quand je reçois des grands philosophes économistes qui m'expliquent que de mettre de l'argent de côté à l'étranger "c'est devenu une nécessité mon pov mossieur"  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

> Comme tu le dis, ce sont les biens possédés au 1er janvier qui doivent être déclarés. Comme la déclaration se fait selon les situations aux alentours de juin, sauf à avoir perçu la somme au 1er janvier, tu n'auras pas à les déclarer. L'année suivante, par contre...


Et comme les gains ont été auraient été empochés fin octobre, il aurait fallu les déclarer (pour l'ISF) en juin suivant (puisque possédés au 1er janvier 2016) et donc payés moins d'un an après les gains... (mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que ce concepte de "première année" n'a pas de sens).

----------


## Anonyme9785

Tiens, les impots mettent combien de temps à te rendre l'argent qu'ils t'ont "emprunté" par erreur, même quand tu leur as fourni tous les documents prouvant qu'ils n'avaient pas à se servir sur ton compte bien avant l'échéance du prélèvement?

Question subsidiaire : ai-je le droit au 10% en ma faveur? Parce que si j'avais payé en retard ou oublié de déclarer deux trois trucs, j'aurais du les payer moi...  :^_^:  
Ha c'est pas comme ça que ça marche?

Merci tout ça...

----------


## Baron

Question trop floue. Reformule en précisant quelle est la nature de l'erreur évoquée  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme9785

Je bosse et paye mes impôts à l'étranger en habitant en France. Ce que j'ai précisé dans ma déclaration. Ainsi je ne devais rien verser au fisc. Or j'ai eu la surprise de recevoir un avis d'imposition me demander de payer à nouveau l'impôt sur le revenu. J'ai envoyé une seconde fois les documents précisant que je n'avais plus rien à payer, le fonctionnaire sur j'ai eu en bout de mail m'a dit ok. Et jai tout de même été prélevé en octobre...

J'ai donc appelé une nouvelle fois puis envoyé pour la 3eme fois les documents, et une autre fonctionnaire m'a alors informé que mon impôt était annulé. J'ai reçu un nouvel avis à 0€.
Sauf que j'attends toujours d'être remboursé. 

Jai le droit à mes 10%?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baron

Comment tu peux avoir à payer des impôts en France si tu n'as rien déclaré?  :tired: 

On va commencer par essayer de démêler si tu veux bien...  :tired:

----------


## Abfab126

Coucou Baron,

petites questions: j'ai déménagé en Août 2014 de mon appartement pour vivre chez mon père(hébergé a titre gracieux). En Mai 2015 j'ai notifié tout ça aux impôts. Je viens de recevoir mon avis. 

Vais je avoir à payer une TH cette année?
Autre chose, je suis mensualisé pour la TH, vais je être prélevé en Janvier?
Et dernière question, est ce que j'avais à payer la TH en 2015? Vont ils me rembourser? Et si oui quand?

Pour info, sur mon espace TP, je vois que mes impôts sont rattaché au centre de mon adresse actuelle, et ma TH est liée au centre de l’arrondissement ou j'habitais en 2014...

Grand Merci

----------


## smokytoks

Tiens, petite question du week-end :

Quelle est l'assiette de la Contribution à l'Audiovisuel Public ? Une par adresse ? Par personne ? Foyer fiscal ?

----------


## Burr

Une seule contribution par adresse. Exception faite des résidences secondaires vu qu'il y a déjà normalement une taxe rattaché à l'habitation principale.


Tu payes la taxe d'habitation en fonction de ta situation au 1er Janvier de l'année et du logement dans lequel tu vivais. Si tu fais les choses sont faites correctement, ça se fait tout seul. Sinon il faut pouvoir justifier que tu avais bien quitté le logement précédemment.
Pour les questions de mensu, je passe la main.

----------


## smokytoks

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, merci !  :;): 

Je pense que la confusion venait du fait que l'on déclare la possession (ou plutôt que l'on ne la nie pas) lors de la décla IR...

----------


## Baron

> Vais je avoir à payer une TH cette année?


Si tes revenus sont suffisants, tu seras pris en compte pour celle de ton père. Sinon, tu ne compteras même pas...



> Autre chose, je suis mensualisé pour la TH, vais je être prélevé en Janvier?


Il me semble que la non imposition au titre d'une année ne stoppe pas les prélèvements. Il vaut mieux suspendre ton contrat de ton propre chef.



> Et dernière question, est ce que j'avais à payer la TH en 2015? Vont ils me rembourser? Et si oui quand?


Si tu as été prélevé, tu devrais être remboursé automatiquement dès constatation au dernier rôle de l'année qu'il n'y a pas d'avis à ton nom. Mais le mieux est de prendre les devants et signaler la situation au centre prélèvement service. Il me semble que sur ta simple bonne foi, ils te remboursent direct.




> Pour info, sur mon espace TP, je vois que mes impôts sont rattaché au centre de mon adresse actuelle, et ma TH est liée au centre de l’arrondissement ou j'habitais en 2014...


Bien évidement, il vaut mieux avoir signalé à ton SIP précédent que tu n'habites plus à l'adresse 2014, ce qui aurait dû être pris en compte automatiquement si ta 2042 a été bien remplie.

----------


## Abfab126

Merci chef!

2042 bien remplie, j'ai la copie papier sous les yeux, envoyée au SIP 2014 et c'est bien le SIP 2015 qui m'a envoyé l'avis 2015.

Mon père est non imposable et le centre des impots lui a dit qu'il n'aurait pas de TH à régler cette année, donc on est bon.

J'ai envoyé un mail au SIP de ma précédente adresse, ca fait 48 heures, je patiente encore un peu et je les appellerais si pas de nouvelles.

Merci encore pour toutes ces infos.

----------


## Baron

You're welcome  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

Help !

Je suis en colocation avec un ami, dont le bail n'est qu'à son nom. Or, surprise, je viens aussi de recevoir un avis d'imposition à payer (avec redevance audiovisuelle). En gros, on paye 2 taxes d'habitation (au vu du montant, ce n'est pas une moitié chacun) et 2 redevances TV. N'ayant absolument pas les moyens de régler le montant, ni même la moitié, je ne suis pas loin de l'affolement, surtout que là y'a une sacré couille. What to do ? Une simple lettre ou passage lundi au centre des impots suffirait à résoudre le problème ? Au vu du délai pour régler, un pauvre mois, j'ai peur que ça ne fasse qu'empirer ce point et ma situation actuelle était déjà extrêmement stressante sans cette merde qui ne peut pas plus mal tomber !

----------


## Crashy

En fait les impôts envoyent autant d'avis que de locataires. Donc un seul des deux colocs doit payer, et à vous de faire votre petite tambouille pour vous rembourser entre vous.
Enfin ça c'est si vous habitez ensemble depuis le 1er janvier ou avant.

----------


## Burr

Tu envoies un mail (plus rapide et on traite de la même maniere) au centre concerné en expliquant la situation et en joignant la copie du bail. La taxe à ton nom sera normalement dégrevée ms celle de ton 'coloc' pourra être réévalué à la hausse en fonction de tes revenus.

----------


## Baron

> En fait les impôts envoyent autant d'avis que de locataires


Jamais de la vie. Un avis ne vaut que pour un local.

----------


## Maalak

Dites, j'ai acheté un bien avec une baignoire (= salle de bain), que je souhaiterais remplacer par une belle douche (= salle d'eau).
Cela se traduit-il bien par un changement d'imposition pour la taxe foncière, et le cas échéant, la différence est-elle suffisamment sensible pour que ça vaille la peine de le déclarer ?

----------


## Crashy

> Jamais de la vie. Un avis ne vaut que pour un local.


Ben alors j'ai pas de chance: quand j'étais en colloc à 3, on recevait tous les trois les avis de taxe d'habitation, à des dates différentes. Maintenant j'habite avec ma copine, on reçoit deux avis.

----------


## Ithilsul

Salut,

Mon père est hébergé gratuitement par sa compagne.
Il possède à côté un appartement qu'il met à la location (actuellement occupé, je crois). À cet appartement est liée une place de parking souterrain (peut-être via un bail différent, je n'ai pas le détail).

Il m'affirme qu'il a reçu un avis indiquant qu'il doit payer une taxe d'habitation et une taxe de contribution à l'audiovisuel public sur la place de parking.

On est bien d'accord qu'il y a (au moins) un truc qu'il a mal compris / déclaré : aucune TCAP sur une place de parking, et même, aucune taxe d'habitation sur un appartement qu'il n'a jamais occupé ?


On parle bien de taxe d'habitation, pas de taxe foncière, bien entendu.  :;):

----------


## Burr

Ce qu'il s'est passé, c'est qu'on sait qu'il est propriétaire du pk ms pas qu'il est utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre donc on l'a mis par défaut. Il envoie une réclamation avec la copie du bail de location et ça devrait être dégrevé.

----------


## Baron

> Dites, j'ai acheté un bien avec une baignoire (= salle de bain), que je souhaiterais remplacer par une belle douche (= salle d'eau).
> Cela se traduit-il bien par un changement d'imposition pour la taxe foncière, et le cas échéant, la différence est-elle suffisamment sensible pour que ça vaille la peine de le déclarer ?


Il aurait fallu poser la question à un ancien de CDIF (impôts fonciers) mais franchement, la baignoire est un élément de confort à valoriser qui fait un pouillème en différence d'un bac de douche. De mémoire je dirais 2m2 d'écart. Fait le ratio sur ta surface et ta valeur locative et tu en tires les conclusions... 




> Ben alors j'ai pas de chance: quand j'étais en colloc à 3, on recevait tous les trois les avis de taxe d'habitation, à des dates différentes. Maintenant j'habite avec ma copine, on reçoit deux avis.


Regarde les deux avis : ils doivent faire référence à un local différent. Si tel est le cas, y a une des deux TH qui est pas bonne et l'autre n'est pas assise sur les éléments réels (il manque une personne dont il faut tenir compte des revenus). On le répètera jamais assez : un local c'est *UNE* TH.




> Salut,
> 
> Mon père est hébergé gratuitement par sa compagne.
> Il possède à côté un appartement qu'il met à la location (actuellement occupé, je crois). À cet appartement est liée une place de parking souterrain (peut-être via un bail différent, je n'ai pas le détail).
> 
> Il m'affirme qu'il a reçu un avis indiquant qu'il doit payer une taxe d'habitation et une taxe de contribution à l'audiovisuel public sur la place de parking.
> 
> On est bien d'accord qu'il y a (au moins) un truc qu'il a mal compris / déclaré : aucune TCAP sur une place de parking, et même, aucune taxe d'habitation sur un appartement qu'il n'a jamais occupé ?
> 
> ...


Aucune CAP : normal, on regarde pas la télé sur un parking. Y a un attribut dans la soupe...

Sinon si le parking est une dépendance immédiate de l'appartement (moins de 1 km en fait), il est rattaché à la TH du locataire. Ceci étant, il faut que ce soit prévu sur le bail. Sinon, le propriétaire sera taxé dessus en TH comme en TF. Donc il faut prendre les justifs, sa plus belle plume, et envoyer un courriel au SIP avec les pièces attachées qui vont bien et expliquer la situation.

Mais le coup de la CAP, là, tu m'étonnes... Ca devrait être incompatible (nature du local + absence de dépendance + CAP). Je suis perplexe. Faudra que je pose la question aux collègues des SIP pour comprendre...

D'ailleurs je rebondis, je disais un local = une TH mais des fois, il va y avoir une TH spécifique pour la dépendance (qui peut être isolément considérée comme un local unique, OK, mais bon, ça paraîtra bizarre au contribuable)

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ce qu'il s'est passé, c'est qu'on sait qu'il est propriétaire du pk ms pas qu'il est utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre donc on l'a mis par défaut. Il envoie une réclamation avec la copie du bail de location et ça devrait être dégrevé.


Raison envisageable, c'est vrai.




> Aucune CAP : normal, on regarde pas la télé sur un parking. Y a un attribut dans la soupe...


Logique.




> Sinon si le parking est une dépendance immédiate de l'appartement (moins de 1 km en fait), il est rattaché à la TH du locataire. Ceci étant, il faut que ce soit prévu sur le bail. Sinon, le propriétaire sera taxé dessus en TH comme en TF. Donc il faut prendre les justifs, sa plus belle plume, et envoyer un courriel au SIP avec les pièces attachées qui vont bien et expliquer la situation.


Il est situé dans le même bâtiment, donc dépendance immédiate, oui.
Reçu pour l'explication du bail, je lui expliquerai ça. Et j'imagine qu'il profitera de ce courrier pour rappeler que, s'agissant d'une place de parking, pas de CAP. 




> Mais le coup de la CAP, là, tu m'étonnes... Ca devrait être incompatible (nature du local + absence de dépendance + CAP). Je suis perplexe. Faudra que je pose la question aux collègues des SIP pour comprendre...


Ou alors, mon père s'est un peu embrouillé dans l'ensemble, ce qui est aussi tout à fait envisageable.  ::happy2:: 



D'ailleurs, question accessoire : une place de parking souterrain, non fermée (pas un box) est-elle elle considérée comme un local ?


Merci à vous deux en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Il aurait fallu poser la question à un ancien de CDIF (impôts fonciers) mais franchement, la baignoire est un élément de confort à valoriser qui fait un pouillème en différence d'un bac de douche. De mémoire je dirais 2m2 d'écart. Fait le ratio sur ta surface et ta valeur locative et tu en tires les conclusions...


Merci pour la réponse.
Bon, en gros, tu me dis que ça ne vaudrait pas la peine de faire quoi que ce soit, donc.
Je vais prendre ça, et cela m'évitera de devoir déclarer quelque chose si d'aventure je souhaitais faire l'opération inverse.  ::):

----------


## Burr

Une place de parking en sous sol est considérée comme une dépendance isolée et donc comme un local. Il y donc une incidence (faible) sur la taxe foncière et la taxe d'habitation.

----------


## fishinou

Perso pour la place de parking en sous-sol on reçoit un 2eme avis de taxe d'habitation (environ 10% de celle de l'appart').

----------


## silence

Petite question toute simple : un dégrèvement d'office annoncé par courrier en parallèle de ma taxe d'habitation, je l'applique moi même dans le paiement ou je paye l'avis d'imposition et attends d'être remboursé ? Je me méfie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Si tu sais que le courrier est parti, tu paies la différence. 

Faut juste être sûr...  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

> Merci pour la réponse.
> Bon, en gros, tu me dis que ça ne vaudrait pas la peine de faire quoi que ce soit, donc.
> Je vais prendre ça, et cela m'évitera de devoir déclarer quelque chose si d'aventure je souhaitais faire l'opération inverse.


Je confirme ça changera quasiment rien. Pas la peine de t'embêter avec ça, aucune incidence fiscale.
Pour la CAP sur une place de parking, ca s'explique si le propriétaire a occupé l'appartement et le parking en résidence principale. Il part, la mise à jour est faite au niveau de l'appart et pas du parking. Du coup, le logiciel qui s'occupe de la th et de l'ir, va
- voir le propriétaire en principal sur le parking et donc émettre une th en principal. 
- Et comme pas de déclaration d'impôt sur le revenu sur la commune mettre une cap automatiquement.

J'ai déjà vu le cas et c'est un pb de mise à jour.

----------


## silence

> Faut juste être sûr...


Ah, le doux côté rassurant de la notion de redressement.  :Bave: 

Merci pour la réponse. Pour le coup je suis plutôt sur de moi puisque je l'ai dans les mains.

----------


## Ventilo

Avec ma compagne on souhaite se pacser. On pensait faire ça avant la fin de l'année, pour pouvoir faire une déclaration IR commune en 2016. Est-ce que ca change vraiment quelque chose ? On peut faire une déclaration commune en tant que simples concubins ?
Parce que je viens d'apprendre que j'ai droit à 5 jours de congé pour PACS, et ca va être un peu chaud si je fais ce coup là aux collègues (déjà qu'il me reste 17 jours de congés à poser...)

----------


## Burr

> Avec ma compagne on souhaite se pacser. On pensait faire ça avant la fin de l'année, pour pouvoir faire une déclaration IR commune en 2016. Est-ce que ca change vraiment quelque chose ? On peut faire une déclaration commune en tant que simples concubins ?
> Parce que je viens d'apprendre que j'ai droit à 5 jours de congé pour PACS, et ca va être un peu chaud si je fais ce coup là aux collègues (déjà qu'il me reste 17 jours de congés à poser...)


Ça peut varier selon les situations. C'est généralement intéressant quand il y a une disparité entre les salaires perçus. Mais il faut vraiment faire des simulations sur impots.gouv pour être sûr. Dans de très rares cas, c'est moins intéressant. Et pas de décla commune pour un simple concubinage.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour la CAP sur une place de parking, ca s'explique si le propriétaire a occupé l'appartement et le parking en résidence principale. Il part, la mise à jour est faite au niveau de l'appart et pas du parking. Du coup, le logiciel qui s'occupe de la th et de l'ir, va
> - voir le propriétaire en principal sur le parking et donc émettre une th en principal. 
> - Et comme pas de déclaration d'impôt sur le revenu sur la commune mettre une cap automatiquement.
> 
> J'ai déjà vu le cas et c'est un pb de mise à jour.


Je réponds à ton message maintenant simplement, tout juste pour préciser que non, il n'a jamais occupé le lieu en résidence principale.
Après, est-ce qu'il ne se serait pas aussi foiré en termes de déclarations sur ça, je ne serais pas plus surpris que ça...

----------


## OMar92

Petite question : j'ai reçu la taxe d'habitation hier, sur la feuille, il y a les 2 logements que je possède, le "problème", c'est que l'un d'eux n'est plus occupé depuis 2012, dois-je quand même payer une taxe d'habitation?
Et si non, il faut que je contacte les impôts où c'est trop tard?

----------


## fishinou

Ben une taxe d'habitation elle est toujours à payer non ? Genre par le locataire, ou par le proprio en cas de logement vide il me semble.

Mais du coup l'année dernière t'as eu à payer ou pas ?

----------


## OMar92

La taxe foncière, oui, je comprends, la taxe d'habitation, de mémoire, c'est pour payertout ce qui concerne le fait d'habiter dans une commune (le ramassage des ordures, les travaux liés à la mairie -càd hors voirie-, etc.), si personne n'y habite, à priori il n'y a pas de raison de payer pour le ramassage des ordures, ou autres?... (contrairement à une résidence secondaire qui, elle, peut être habitée dans l'année).
Mais bon, c'est juste une appréciation "logique" qui n'a peut-être aucune valeur d'un point de vue fiscal.

L'an dernier, c'est mon père qui payait (enfin techniquement, c'est moi qui gérait ça), mais c'était peut-être déjà une erreur.

----------


## Achille

Ce n'est pas la TH sur les logements vacants depuis au moins un an depuis le 1er janvier (si la commune est concernée) ?
La TH est due sur les logements *meublés* même s'ils sont inoccupés (table, lit). Si le logement est *vide* et donc inhabitable on ne paie pas la TH.

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F13038
http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...tstandard_2255

----------


## OMar92

Ok, merci...
Va falloir que je demande à ma sœur de payer la moitié... ça va être folklo...  ::siffle::

----------


## Baron

Le seul moyen d'y échapper c'est de vider et de jamais occuper, voire de vendre...

----------


## croustibatte

Quand la date limite de paiement indiquée est le 16/11, c'est jusqu'au 15/11 23h59, ou le 16/11 est-il inclut? Et vu qu'on a droit à 5 jours de plus en utilisant le paiement par internet, ça veut dire que je doit payer avant le 20/11 23h59 (donc aujourd'hui) ou aie-je jusqu'au 21/11 23h59 (donc demain, ce qui m'arrangerai)
Merci  ::):

----------


## Achille

Je suppose que tu parles de la taxe d'habitation et de la redevance.
En raison des attentats, le calendrier a été modifié : tu as jusqu'au 23 novembre (inclus) pour payer au guichet ou par courrier (chèque/TIP - date cachet de la poste) ou virement (date avis de virement) ou jusqu'au 28 novembre (inclus) pour le paiement en ligne via ton compte impots.gouv.fr (prélèvement effectif sur le compte quelques jours plus tard).

http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...mNvlPopUp=true

----------


## croustibatte

Oui c'est pour TH, merci de cette info  :;):  Oui je vais passer par mon compte impots.gouv.fr, donc j'ai jusqu'au 28/11. C'est indiqué qu'ils prélèvent 10 jours après, et du coup ça m'arrange si ça tombe juste après la paye du mois de novembre et non juste avant, pour éviter un gros trou dans sur le compte en banque et les agios qui vont avec ^^

----------


## Valentitix

Tu peux même demander via le net un étalement en 3 fois de ta taxe d'hab.  :;):

----------


## croustibatte

Ah bon ? J'ai pas vu cette option! Je vais regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Valentitix

Oui dans "mes démarches" perso je l'ai fait c'est super pratique ! Au cas ou :
http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...tstandard_6952

----------


## Burr

En sachant que le délai de paiement n'est pas à utiliser systématiquement. La première fois peut être acceptée. Après vous êtes susceptible d'avoir une majoration de 10 % si vous persistez à demander un délai.

----------


## Valentitix

Ca fait 4ans d'affilé que c'est pas refusé et que je ne prend pas 10%. Mais je suis un sale pauvre donc c'est pas illogique  :;):

----------


## kikoro

Coucou les expert canards j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide:
J'ai 523 euros de taxe d’habitation et 136 euros de redevance tv ça vous parait logique dans une résidence étudiante ?
Sachant que j'ai un pauvre 24 m² à Auxerre et que ma tv n'est pas à mon nom.
Après 3 mois de galère pour avoir la bourse, une fois que l'on reçoit l'argent ça fait mal au c** de donner de l'argent aux impôts.
Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## OMar92

La taxe d'habitation, c'est normal que tu la payes (enfin ce n'est pas anormal, il y a des possibilités d’exonération), le montant, de mémoire, c'est la ville qui le fixe en fonction de ses dépenses.

Pour la redevance télé, il faut arrêter de croire que c'est à celui à qui appartient la télé qui doit payer, mais bien celui qui l'utilise. Le fait de ne pas avoir de télé à son nom impacte juste le contrôle. Cependant, si tu ne payes pas d'impôt sur le revenu -mais je suppose que ça implique le fait que tu ne sois pas déclaré sur la déclaration de tes parents- tu peux en être dispensé.

----------


## fishinou

523€ de TH pour 24m² à Auxerre  ::XD:: 

Putain y'a des trucs que je comprendrai jamais ...

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

840€ pour ma maison en campagne...après avoir donné 1140€ de foncier, la fin d'année est pleine de joie et d'allégresse ^^ (et quand je dis campagne, y'a pas un seul commerce et moins de 100 habitants dans le bled...)

----------


## Anonyme871

Tout ça c'est tellement variable. Perso je paye deux fois moins de TH pour une maison dans un petit village au milieu des champs (mais avec un accès à l'autoroute tout proche) que pour mon anciens appartement en plein centre ville.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Y'a un tas de gens qui payent pas la "vraie" TF et TH en plus. Nous on pensait que c'était peu cher ici, mais on s'est fait arnaquer. Les anciens proprios avaient jamais déclaré les travaux (aménagement de l'étage et donc doublement de la surface habitable), on leur a jamais rien demandé, et nous suite au rachat, on nous a demandé de déclarer toutes nos surfaces etc...on a pris x3 sur la TF, et x2 sur la TH.

----------


## Doniazade

C'est pas exonéré de TH les résidences étudiantes ?  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme871

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F274

----------


## Doniazade

> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F274


Ok merci, j'avoue n'avoir jamais fréquenté que des résidences CROUS.

----------


## tenshu

En parlant de TH j'oublie toujours que celle du garage (au sous sol mais à un numéro différent) arrive à payer en un bloc alors que je suis mensualisé pour l'avis principal.
 :Facepalm: 

Allez hop 200€ que je mettais de côté pour les fêtes.

----------


## nova

S'il est boursier c'est que ses parents n'ont pas un très gros revenu. Ca vaut le coup d'aller voir les impôts pour savoir si ya pas une exonération quelconque à obtenir.


Mais les impôts locaux c'est limite les impôts les plus injustes.

Je possède une maison de 110m² dans un village très proche de la "grande ville" dont on est rattaché via la CAC d'ailleurs. Les maisons y sont plus chers car village recherché blablabla (donc c'est un village de bourges soyons clair, je suis largement en dessous du salaire médian de ce village ). Je paie moitié moins de TF/TH que quand j'habitais dans un HLM proche du centre ville.

Tout simplement parce que les grandes villes paient tout ce dont se servent également les gens habitant alentour. Exemple tout bete: je vais à la piscine municipale de la ville, je vais voir des expositions dans le parc d'expo financé par la ville etc...

Et un autre exemple, généralement les grandes usines et les grandes surfaces s'installent en périphérie donc sur le territoire des petites communes et tout l'argent des CFE (anciennement Taxe pro) vont à ces petites communes. Quand une petite commune a sur son territoire plus d'emplois que d'habitants, je vous raconte pas la fete que c'est au niveau du budget (du coup impots locaux très faibles pour les habitants et fete du slip pour les dépenses avec des infrastructures complètement exagérés).

----------


## kikoro

> S'il est boursier c'est que ses parents n'ont pas un très gros revenu. Ca vaut le coup d'aller voir les impôts pour savoir si ya pas une exonération quelconque à obtenir.


Yep justement ma mère a appeler les impôts vu que je suis rattacher à elle.
Et effectivement je vais avoir une réduction et la redevance tv je la paye pas vu que je suis sur les impôts de ma mère.  ::P: 
Mais apparemment cette année ils se sont fait plaisir sur la TH à Auxerre pour les étudiants  :tired:  , les autres je sais pas mais c'est moins graves ils ont un salaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Canard fou

Coin ! À mon tour :
En 2014, j'ai effectué :
- un stage de 10 semaines (< 3 mois) dans le cadre de mes études
- un stage de 5 mois dans le cadre de mes études, dans la même boîte que précédemment (mais bien deux stages distincts)
- quelques mois de CDI dans une autre boîte
- quelques mois de CDI dans la boîte où j'ai effectué mon stage.

Question, puis-je déduire de ma déclaration l'équivalent de min(3 smics ; rémunération du premier stage) ? cf. Impôt sur le revenu - Déclaration des sommes perçues par un jeune

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Highlander

Bonjour, est-ce qu'il y a des experts en URSSAF dans le coin ?

----------


## smokytoks

Pose plutôt directement ta question...

----------


## Highlander

Je dois faire une déclaration de début d'activité au CFE :
- tout d'abord, à quelle URSSAF dois-je me déclarer, sachant que je n'aurai pas de local professionnel et que je serai amener à travailler dans différents départements ? URSSAF du lieu de résidence (défini par ? "Résidence" fiscale ?) ;
- ensuite, ne sachant pas encore avec certitude quelle sera la date précise du début d'activité, possiblement à cheval sur fin décembre-début janvier, si je déclare une date de début d'activité en décembre et que finalement je n'ai aucune activité avant janvier, devrais-je tout de même cotiser au prorata temporis pour 2015 ?

----------


## OMar92

Bon, que je vous explique la situation en préambule.
Je suis propriétaire de 2 maisons, et comme l'une d'entre elle (celle qui n'est pas habitée) est encore pleine des affaires de ma sœur je lui fait payer la moitié des factures que je reçois concernant cette maison.

Quand il s'agit de la facture de gaz ou d'électricité, c'est pas un problème, je divise pas 2, mais pour la taxe d'habitation, c'est plus complexe, puisqu'il faut que je fasse le prorata.

Donc mes questions sont les suivantes : 
- si j'ai bien compris le calcul se fait proportionnellement en fonction des valeurs locatives indiquées en bas de papier, et ceci sans distinction d'un local habité ou non (du moment qu'il y a des meubles), c'est ça?
- Pour les frais de gestion, c'est 1% du montant de l'impôt (tout compris, avec la redevance télé notamment), c'est ça?
- Pour les prélèvements, par contre, là j'ai pas tout saisi au niveau du calcul. D'après la feuille, c'est 0,2% de la résidence principale sur la base excède 4573€ (ce qui est le cas), et 1,2% pour les résidences secondaires si la base est comprise entre 4573€ et 7622€ (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la maison inhabitée), or en taxant la valeur locative de l'habitation principale à 0,2%, je n'obtiens pas la somme indiquée, j'ai loupé quelque chose? (bon, ça se joue à 3€, mais j'aimerais comprendre).

----------


## Ithilsul

Dites, le doute, comme Satan, m'habite.

Lors de la réception de l'avis de TH, je crois me rappeler avoir adhéré au prélèvement à l'échéance.

Sauf qu'a priori, il n'est indiqué nulle part sur le site des impôts "vous avez adhéré au prélèvement à échéance, vous n'avez plus rien à faire".

Donc comment suis-je sûr que je vais être prélevé, et quand ?

Parce que c'est un peu frustrant de garder la moitié de son salaire sur son compte courant, alors que je pourrais au moins le faire un tout petit peu travailler sur un livret...

----------


## Playford

> Dites, le doute, comme Satan, m'habite.
> 
> Lors de la réception de l'avis de TH, je crois me rappeler avoir adhéré au prélèvement à l'échéance.
> 
> Sauf qu'a priori, il n'est indiqué nulle part sur le site des impôts "vous avez adhéré au prélèvement à échéance, vous n'avez plus rien à faire".
> 
> Donc comment suis-je sûr que je vais être prélevé, et quand ?
> 
> Parce que c'est un peu frustrant de garder la moitié de son salaire sur son compte courant, alors que je pourrais au moins le faire un tout petit peu travailler sur un livret...


C'est pas indiqué sur ton compte sur le site des impots (si tu as payé par internet) ?

Sinon, suivant ta banque, tu peux voir si dans tes opérations à venir il y a le prélèvement de la somme de prévu.

----------


## fishinou

Si t'essaye d'aller payer toi même depuis le site des impôts, ça te dit pas que c'est déjà géré ?

----------


## ispik

Coin question :
alors j'ai merdé, j'ai zappé d'envoyer ma déclaration de revenus en temps voulu.

Je paye par tiers, du coup, j'ai déjà payé les deux premiers tiers.
Sauf que je tique un peu sur l'assiette choisie pour la pénalité de retard.
Le fisc considère l'intégralité de la somme, oubliant les 2 tiers déjà perçus.
Il est d'ailleurs cohérent puisqu'il m'a redemandé l'intégralité de la somme. lol.

Je conteste pas le principe des pénalités. J'ai merdé, dont acte.
Je conteste la double peine.
Parce que payer une pénalité de retard sur un truc en retard, ok.
Mais m'infliger une pénalité de retard sur un truc que j'ai payé en avance. Merde quoi.

Bref, la question est : c'est le processus légal ?
Je repaye tout et je conteste après ?
Je conteste avant ? Que suis-je "légitime" à contester ?
- La double facturation des 2 premiers tiers ?
- "L'assiette" de "l'amende" ?
- rien ?

----------


## Baron

Bon, en préambule, c'est sûr que c'est pas glop, mais en fin d'année j'ai beaucoup moins de temps à consacrer aux canards vu que pour boucler l'année j'en suis réduit à travailler en vacances (mais comme toutes les vacances) et le week-end (alors que je ne suis chez moi QUE le week-end). Donc faudra ptêt s'armer de patience  ::|: 




> Coin ! À mon tour :
> En 2014, j'ai effectué :
> - un stage de 10 semaines (< 3 mois) dans le cadre de mes études 
> - un stage de 5 mois dans le cadre de mes études, dans la même boîte que précédemment (mais bien deux stages distincts)
> - quelques mois de CDI dans une autre boîte
> - quelques mois de CDI dans la boîte où j'ai effectué mon stage.
> 
> Question, puis-je déduire de ma déclaration l'équivalent de min(3 smics ; rémunération du premier stage) ? cf. Impôt sur le revenu - Déclaration des sommes perçues par un jeuneMerci d'avance !


Tu évoques 2 dispositions différentes :
- L’exonération des indemnités de stage (BOFIP BOI-RSA-CHAMP-20-30-10-10-20150828 §200) :
_Il est admis que les indemnités et gratifications de stage versées dans le cadre de conventions signées jusqu'au 31 août 2015 ne soient pas comprises dans la base de l'impôt sur le revenu dû par le bénéficiaire lui-même ou par ses parents, lorsque les trois conditions ci-après sont simultanément remplies :
- les stages doivent faire partie intégrante du programme de l'école ;
- ils doivent présenter pour l'élève ou l'étudiant un caractère obligatoire, c'est-à-dire être prévus comme tels par le règlement de l'école ou être nécessaires à la participation à un examen ou encore à l'obtention d'un diplôme ;
- leur durée ne doit pas excéder trois mois._

- Et l'article 81-36° du CGI : 
_Sur option des bénéficiaires, dans le cadre d'une déclaration des revenus personnelle ou de celle du foyer fiscal de rattachement, les salaires versés aux personnes âgées de vingt-cinq ans au plus au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition, à l'exception des agents publics percevant une rémunération dans le cadre de leur formation, en rémunération d'activités exercées pendant leurs études, secondaires ou supérieures, ou exercées durant leurs congés scolaires ou universitaires, dans la limite de trois fois le montant mensuel du salaire minimum de croissance ;_

Notre doctrine prévoit qu'un cumul est possible : "_en cas de pluralité d'activités, un contribuable peut, au titre d'une même année d'imposition, bénéficier à la fois de cette exonération et de celle prévue au 36° de l'article 81 du CGI Il en est ainsi, par exemple, d'un jeune âgé de vingt-cinq ans au plus au 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition qui, la même année, effectue en cours de sa scolarité un stage obligatoire d'une durée inférieure à trois mois, puis occupe un emploi salarié._ (BOFIP BOI-RSA-CHAMP-20-30-10-10-20150828 §200 encore) 

Donc si un boulot effectué en stage ou en CDI se trouve dans une période universitaire, tu peux déduire les revenus à concurrence de 3 SMIC. S'ils sont tous postérieurs à ta fin d'études, tu ne peux pas.

Dernier point : si tu n'es pas rattaché à un foyer fiscal (et même dans ce cas, ça se calcule), il faut voir s'il n'est pas plus avantageux de tout déclarer pour la PPE. MAis il y a une incidence aussi sur la taxe d'habitation (plafonnement du fait des revenus déclarés)





> Je dois faire une déclaration de début d'activité au CFE :
> - tout d'abord, à quelle URSSAF dois-je me déclarer, sachant que je n'aurai pas de local professionnel et que je serai amener à travailler dans différents départements ? URSSAF du lieu de résidence (défini par ? "Résidence" fiscale ?) ;
> - ensuite, ne sachant pas encore avec certitude quelle sera la date précise du début d'activité, possiblement à cheval sur fin décembre-début janvier, si je déclare une date de début d'activité en décembre et que finalement je n'ai aucune activité avant janvier, devrais-je tout de même cotiser au prorata temporis pour 2015 ?


Décolé de ne pas avoir prévenu avant mais personnellement, je ne répondrai pour une autre "administration" que si je sais et que je suis sûr. J'ai pas le temps de faire des recherches et là... je ne sais pas  ::ninja:: 




> Bon, que je vous explique la situation en préambule.
> Je suis propriétaire de 2 maisons, et comme l'une d'entre elle (celle qui n'est pas habitée) est encore pleine des affaires de ma sœur je lui fait payer la moitié des factures que je reçois concernant cette maison.
> 
> Quand il s'agit de la facture de gaz ou d'électricité, c'est pas un problème, je divise pas 2, mais pour la taxe d'habitation, c'est plus complexe, puisqu'il faut que je fasse le prorata.
> 
> Donc mes questions sont les suivantes : 
> - si j'ai bien compris le calcul se fait proportionnellement en fonction des valeurs locatives indiquées en bas de papier, et ceci sans distinction d'un local habité ou non (du moment qu'il y a des meubles), c'est ça?
> - Pour les frais de gestion, c'est 1% du montant de l'impôt (tout compris, avec la redevance télé notamment), c'est ça?
> - Pour les prélèvements, par contre, là j'ai pas tout saisi au niveau du calcul. D'après la feuille, c'est 0,2% de la résidence principale sur la base excède 4573€ (ce qui est le cas), et 1,2% pour les résidences secondaires si la base est comprise entre 4573€ et 7622€ (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la maison inhabitée), or en taxant la valeur locative de l'habitation principale à 0,2%, je n'obtiens pas la somme indiquée, j'ai loupé quelque chose? (bon, ça se joue à 3€, mais j'aimerais comprendre).


Si ça t'intéresse, Cf. page 98 : Brochure pratique IDL





> Dites, le doute, comme Satan, m'habite.
> Lors de la réception de l'avis de TH, je crois me rappeler avoir adhéré au prélèvement à l'échéance.
> Sauf qu'a priori, il n'est indiqué nulle part sur le site des impôts "vous avez adhéré au prélèvement à échéance, vous n'avez plus rien à faire".
> Donc comment suis-je sûr que je vais être prélevé, et quand ?
> Parce que c'est un peu frustrant de garder la moitié de son salaire sur son compte courant, alors que je pourrais au moins le faire un tout petit peu travailler sur un livret...


Bon ça c'est une question plus pour Nirm... C'est pas de la fiscalité. Néanmoins, as-tu été vérifié les données relatives au paiement sur ton compte fiscal en ligne?




> Coin question :
> alors j'ai merdé, j'ai zappé d'envoyer ma déclaration de revenus en temps voulu.
> 
> Je paye par tiers, du coup, j'ai déjà payé les deux premiers tiers.
> Sauf que je tique un peu sur l'assiette choisie pour la pénalité de retard.
> Le fisc considère l'intégralité de la somme, oubliant les 2 tiers déjà perçus.
> Il est d'ailleurs cohérent puisqu'il m'a redemandé l'intégralité de la somme. lol.
> 
> Je conteste pas le principe des pénalités. J'ai merdé, dont acte.
> ...


Le problème est évoquée de manière très floue...
La déclaration a-t-elle été déposée? Si oui, après relance ou spontanément? Si après relance, dans les 30 jours ou non? Je m'arrête ici en me disant que la réponse est forcément là.
Sinon sur un plan général, il y a une totale déconnexion entre les pénalités d'assiette et celles de recouvrement. Un dépôt en retard c'est 10% du montant dû (article 1728-1.a du CGI), quelle que soit la somme payée. C'est une pénalité qui se veut dissuasive. Le paiement en retard de son impôt sur le revenu, c'est 5% (article 1731).
Donc en imaginant que tu doives 1000 euros d'impôt, si tu déposes ta décla en retard et que tu paies le dernier tiers en retard, tu vas devoir 1000x10% + 333x5%.
Inutile de contester si tu as merdé, tu vas aggraver ton cas. Ce que tu fais, c'est un courrier de demande de remise gracieuse au comptable en expliquant de manière claire que tu as fauté et en mettant du contexte si ça aide (soucis, toussa...). Si c'est la 1ère fois, tu as de bonnes chances.

----------


## OMar92

> Le seul moyen d'y échapper c'est de vider et de jamais occuper, voire de vendre...


Je reviens là dessus, la maison est désormais vide (merci ma sœur  :tired:  ), comment ça se passe pour que le fisc le sache?
C'est juste déclaratif? Il faut qu'ils viennent vérifier?
Et dans tous les cas, faut-il le faire avant le 1er janvier?

----------


## Baron

En fait, si personne ne se déclare dedans (avec sa déclaration d'impôt), le service va s'interroger pour savoir à qui il faut taxer à la taxe d'habitation. Pour te prémunir d'une taxe indue, il faudrait faire des photos de dedans, pour toi, déjà. En cas de problème, tu peux ressortir les photos. 
Tu peux aussi faire un courrier dès maintenant où tu expliques le contexte et en donnant les dates de vidage de meubles. Dans tous les cas, le but du jeu, ça sera de démontrer que ce n'est pas une résidence secondaire (facture déménageur, consommation électrique, de gaz, contrat d'assurance habitation, etc.)

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Bonjour !

J'ai recu mon premier avis d'acompte pour les impots sur le revenu 2015, mais je suis emmerde :

- J'ai absolument pas 500 balles a sortir comme ca.
- J'ai pas envie de sortir 500 balles comme ca, je prefererais payer mes impots en septembre.
- Pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'ai pas gagne assez en 2015 pour etre imposable, donc si je paie mes accomptes, le fisc va devoir me les rendre et ca fait du fric bloque jusqu'en septembre/octobre.

Quelque chose a faire ?

----------


## nova

> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai recu mon premier avis d'acompte pour les impots sur le revenu 2015, mais je suis emmerde :
> 
> - J'ai absolument pas 500 balles a sortir comme ca.
> - J'ai pas envie de sortir 500 balles comme ca, je prefererais payer mes impots en septembre.
> - Pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'ai pas gagne assez en 2015 pour etre imposable, donc si je paie mes accomptes, le fisc va devoir me les rendre et ca fait du fric bloque jusqu'en septembre/octobre.
> 
> Quelque chose a faire ?



Salut !

Si t'es certain que tu ne dois pas cet argent alors tu peux ne pas payer , on appelle cela la modulation des acomptes. Tu peux moduler comme tu le souhaites sauf que tu peux prendre des pénalités si tu modules trop. T'as une marge d'erreur acceptée de 10%.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Rapide et efficace, merci, je les appellerai demain.

----------


## OMar92

> En fait, si personne ne se déclare dedans (avec sa déclaration d'impôt), le service va s'interroger pour savoir à qui il faut taxer à la taxe d'habitation. Pour te prémunir d'une taxe indue, il faudrait faire des photos de dedans, pour toi, déjà. En cas de problème, tu peux ressortir les photos. 
> Tu peux aussi faire un courrier dès maintenant où tu expliques le contexte et en donnant les dates de vidage de meubles. Dans tous les cas, le but du jeu, ça sera de démontrer que ce n'est pas une résidence secondaire (facture déménageur, consommation électrique, de gaz, contrat d'assurance habitation, etc.)


Je profite de la remontée du topic pour faire suite à ce problème.
J'ai appelé mon service des impôts, ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait 2 choses : une preuve qu'il n'y avait plus de meubles dans la maison (ça c'était envisageable), mais surtout une preuve de la coupure du courant par EDF, et là, ça implique de ne plus maintenir la chaudière hors gel et tout ce que ça peut impliquer pour la maison en elle même.
D'autre part, il faut payer une taxe supplémentaire sur les locaux vacants, la première année, ça représente 12,5% de la Valeur locative, soit une économie de 300€ (par rapport à la TH), et la 2ème année (même si je pense que ça n'atteindra pas 2 ans), c'est 25%, soit une économie de... 30€ par rapport à la TH.

Du coup j'ai laissé tomber.

----------


## Burr

> Rapide et efficace, merci, je les appellerai demain.


Tu n'as même pas besoin de prévenir. Tu peux simplement te contenter d'attendre si tu as la certitude d'être non imposable.

Et sinon pour les canards qui percevaient la Prime Pour l'Emploi (qui donc disparait des impôts) ou ont des revenus faibles, pensez à faire un tour sur le site de la caf pour faire une estimation de la prime d'activité. Vous avez jusqu'en Mars pour en bénéficier depuis le début de l'année, après ce ne sera plus rétroactif.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je suis pas ultra sur, faudrait que je recalcule, mais si j'ai gagné 15 000 balles c'est beaucoup (je crois être en dessous) et avec cette somme, je risque sûrement pas de leur devoir 1600 euros.

----------


## nova

> Tu n'as même pas besoin de prévenir. Tu peux simplement te contenter d'attendre si tu as la certitude d'être non imposable.
> 
> Et sinon pour les canards qui percevaient la Prime Pour l'Emploi (qui donc disparait des impôts) ou ont des revenus faibles, pensez à faire un tour sur le site de la caf pour faire une estimation de la prime d'activité. Vous avez jusqu'en Mars pour en bénéficier depuis le début de l'année, après ce ne sera plus rétroactif.


La prime d'activité c'est de la couille, elle est calculé sur ton salaire d'Octobre/Novembre/Décembre donc si tu as touché prime de fin d'année ou 13e mois en Décembre tu es baisé lol

----------


## Burr

Il suffit de la demander ultérieurement. La prime d'activité n'est pas fixe et peut changer en fonction de la fluctuation  de tes revenus

----------


## nova

> Il suffit de la demander ultérieurement. La prime d'activité n'est pas fixe et peut changer en fonction de la fluctuation  de tes revenus


Oui mais ca reste débile.

----------


## croustibatte

C'est pas plus débile que calculer les APL sur tes revenus d'il y a deux ans..
Et ça à l'air d'être calculé sur une moyenne des revenus des trois derniers mois.

----------


## OMar92

> C'est pas plus *décile* que calculer les APL sur tes revenus d'il y a deux ans..
> Et ça à l'air d'être calculé sur une moyenne des revenus des trois derniers mois.


Ca dépend du quantile, non?  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Oui bon  ::ninja::

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Hello les canards imposés,

Petite question.
J'ai souscrit à la mensualisation pour l'impôt sur le revenu et pour la taxe foncière fin 2015, pour début de paiement en janvier 2016.
J'ai donc été prélevée des montants convenus au 15 janvier... Et remboursée exactement de ces montants au 5 février.  :tired: 
Je viens d'envoyer un mail à mon centre de gestion pour savoir pourquoi, mais comme ça me fait un petit peu flipper qu'ils jouent avec mon pognon, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste ? Parce que vu les sommes en jeu, j'aimerai bien savoir à quoi m'attendre...

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## nova

Ca ressemble à une erreur de leur part.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

C'est bien ce que je crains. Enfin, surtout le prélèvement de 2 mensualités en 1 fois sans prévenir pour rattraper le coup, aussi...

----------


## OMar92

T'as essayé de les appeler? (voir d'aller les voir si c'est possible).

----------


## Markus

Il a envoyé un mail. Il va recevoir une réponse.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Aller les voir ça va être compliqué avec le boulot, j'ai pas trop prévu de griller 1 RTT pour ça. Quand j'avais eu des questions / des soucis les années précédentes le CPS de lyon avait toujours répondu super rapidement à mes mails (moins d'une semaine, voir dans la journée) donc vu que c'est la méthode qu'ils demandent de privilégier je vais attendre quelques jours voir si j'ai de leurs nouvelles...

----------


## nova

Selon les centres des impôts, yen a même qui ne répondent plus aux demandes par téléphone donc je confirme que l'email est à méthode à privilégier.

----------


## Maalak

Dites, étant nouvellement proprio depuis octobre dernier, je me pose une question en ce début d'année, notamment car les finances sont loin d'être belles après les frais de rénovation et d'équipement effectués.
Les taxes d'habitation et impôts locaux sont demandés aux environ de quelle date ? Histoire que je sache si je vais avoir le coup de massue de suite ou si j'ai quand même quelques mois pour me refaire en les attendant ...

----------


## nova

> Dites, étant nouvellement proprio depuis octobre dernier, je me pose une question en ce début d'année, notamment car les finances sont loin d'être belles après les frais de rénovation et d'équipement effectués.
> Les taxes d'habitation et impôts locaux sont demandés aux environ de quelle date ? Histoire que je sache si je vais avoir le coup de massue de suite ou si j'ai quand même quelques mois pour me refaire en les attendant ...


C'est en fin d'année. Yen a une en octobre et l'autre en novembre. A la limite, si t'as peur du coup de massue, tu peux te rapprocher de ton centre des impôts pour savoir ce que payait l'ancien propriétaire (je ne sais pas s'ils veulent bien le dire remarque). 

Moi, quand j'ai acheté ma maison, j'ai gardé la mensualisation de ma taxe d'habitation (calculé sur mon ancien logement donc) , j'ai payé la différence en décembre un truc dans le genre.

----------


## fishinou

Dites, j'essaie d'estimer mes impôts pour 2016, notre situation ayant pas mal changée en 2015.

Donc questions :

- On a eu un bébé, madame a donc eu 3 mois de congés maternité. Du coup sur ces fiches de paye de la période concernée la partie payé par la sécu n'apparait pas. Comment je gère ça ? Par exemple en Aout elle a un net fiscal de 60€ .... La partie payé par la sécu n'est pas imposable ?

- Il parait qu'on peut déduire de je sais pas quoi tout ou partie de ce qu'on paye pour la garde du bébé (la crèche dans notre cas). Encore une fois, je gère comment ?

J'ai cherché un peu sur le net mais j'en perd mon latin  ::wacko:: 

Merci à vous.

----------


## ShotMaster

Les revenus de la sécu sont à déclarer. Toi-même si la sécu est à la bourre, sinon y'aura rattrapage quand la sécu fera sa déclaration.

Après un arrêt maladie long, j'ai eu +5k à déclarer sur l'année d'après  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Ok, et je le trouve ou le net imposable sécu du coup ?!?

----------


## Maalak

> C'est en fin d'année. Yen a une en octobre et l'autre en novembre. A la limite, si t'as peur du coup de massue, tu peux te rapprocher de ton centre des impôts pour savoir ce que payait l'ancien propriétaire (je ne sais pas s'ils veulent bien le dire remarque). 
> 
> Moi, quand j'ai acheté ma maison, j'ai gardé la mensualisation de ma taxe d'habitation (calculé sur mon ancien logement donc) , j'ai payé la différence en décembre un truc dans le genre.


Super, merci, ça va me faire du bien.

Tant que j'y suis, les travaux que j'ai fait incluent quelques milliers d'euros d'isolation des murs et plafond.
Il me semble que ça permet de bénéficier de crédits d'impôt (pour la déclaration de l'année prochaine du coup, puisque les travaux sont cette année), comment puis-je évaluer celui-ci et devrai-je l'enregistrer dans la formulaire ?

----------


## Markus

> Dites, j'essaie d'estimer mes impôts pour 2016, notre situation ayant pas mal changée en 2015.
> 
> Donc questions :
> 
> - On a eu un bébé, madame a donc eu 3 mois de congés maternité. Du coup sur ces fiches de paye de la période concernée la partie payé par la sécu n'apparait pas. Comment je gère ça ? Par exemple en Aout elle a un net fiscal de 60€ .... La partie payé par la sécu n'est pas imposable ?
> 
> - Il parait qu'on peut déduire de je sais pas quoi tout ou partie de ce qu'on paye pour la garde du bébé (la crèche dans notre cas). Encore une fois, je gère comment ?
> 
> J'ai cherché un peu sur le net mais j'en perd mon latin 
> ...


Pour ma part, la sécu nous a toujours envoyé un papier avec le montant à déclarer. Pour la crèche, tu leur demandes un reçu de l'année ou tu fais toi même la somme des factures. La case à remplir est explicite.

EDIT : La source sur service public

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je rembondis avec une question complémentaire pour les frais de garde. J'ai mon ainé qui a eu 6 ans courant 2015. Dans les conditions il est indiqué :



> il doit avoir moins de 6 ans le 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition (c'est-à-dire, pour l'imposition des revenus de 2015 déclarés en 2016, être né en 2009 et après),


Ca veut dire que les frais de toute l'année sont à déclarer ou uniquement ceux jusqu'à sa date d'anniversaire ?

----------


## nova

> Super, merci, ça va me faire du bien.
> 
> Tant que j'y suis, les travaux que j'ai fait incluent quelques milliers d'euros d'isolation des murs et plafond.
> Il me semble que ça permet de bénéficier de crédits d'impôt (pour la déclaration de l'année prochaine du coup, puisque les travaux sont cette année), comment puis-je évaluer celui-ci et devrai-je l'enregistrer dans la formulaire ?


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises c'est 30% des travaux hors main d'oeuvre. Et oui faudra déclarer cela en 2017 pour les revenus 2016.

----------


## ShotMaster

Tiens, si je suis un golio qui a oublié de payer son premier tiers le 15 et que j'ai payé ce matin 8h, j'vais pas me manger une majoration hein ?

Genre sur le site y'avait pas de majoration, j'ai ordonnancé un paiement du montant prévu, donc je risque rien, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Tiens, si je suis un golio qui a oublié de payer son premier tiers le 15 et que j'ai payé ce matin 8h, j'vais pas me manger une majoration hein ?
> 
> Genre sur le site y'avait pas de majoration, j'ai ordonnancé un paiement du montant prévu, donc je risque rien, hein


Non au pire ils vont t'envoyer des majorations . Mais tu demandera par courrier la remise et ils te l'accorderont parce que tu es de bonne foi (la preuve tu as corrigé ton oubli très rapidement)

----------


## Maalak

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtises c'est 30% des travaux hors main d'oeuvre. Et oui faudra déclarer cela en 2017 pour les revenus 2016.


Ok, merci.  ::): 

Bon, ben du coup il faut que je demande à ce que soit bien séparés sur la facture les coûts des éléments du coût de la main d’œuvre, parce que tel que c'est indiqué sur le devis, ils sont amalgamés ensemble ("pose d'une prise", "pose de X m² d'isolation", etc.)

----------


## croustibatte

> Tiens, si je suis un golio qui a oublié de payer son premier tiers le 15 et que j'ai payé ce matin 8h, j'vais pas me manger une majoration hein ?
> 
> Genre sur le site y'avait pas de majoration, j'ai ordonnancé un paiement du montant prévu, donc je risque rien, hein


Et si tu payes par internet, t'as droit à 5 jours supplémentaire.

----------


## smokytoks

> Non au pire ils vont t'envoyer des majorations . Mais tu demandera par courrier la remise et ils te l'accorderont parce que tu es de bonne foi (la preuve tu as corrigé ton oubli très rapidement)


Je confirme : j'ai mensualisé ma TH bien plus en retard que toi (mais bien, genre 1 mois) et je n'ai rien eu comme majoration...

----------


## nova

> Je confirme : j'ai mensualisé ma TH bien plus en retard que toi (mais bien, genre 1 mois) et je n'ai rien eu comme majoration...


Non mais pour la mensualisation t'as le droit d'etre en retard je crois.

----------


## smokytoks

Ah bon ?

Parce que ça revient au même : je n'avais pas payé...

Ou alors tu veux dire que si j'avais choisi de régler "normalement", je me serais tapé une majo ? Pourtant, rien n'apparaissait sur le site...

----------


## nova

Je ne comprends pas...

Tu dis que tu as mensualisé ta taxe d'habitation en retard ? Mais rien ne t'oblige à mensualiser ta TH et vu que tu leur file du fric par avance, ils vont pas non plus te coller des majorations.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Bon bah en fait j'ai eu la réponse du centre de paiement pour mon remboursement bizarre : en fait ils ont pris en compte en janvier un changement de situation déclaré en août 2015. Du coup les contrats de mensualisation créés en octobre et que je pensais associés à la nouvelle situation étaient en fait liés à l'ancienne, d'où l'annulation. 
Du coup, j'ai dû renvoyer des infos pour refaire un contrat de mensualisation pour l'impôt sur le revenu, qui va générer un rattrapage de 2 mois le temps qu'il soit mis en place, et pour la taxe foncière c'est mort je devrais payer à l'échéance parce qu'en fait l'avis de l'an dernier n'était pas au bon numéro fiscal pour continuer la mensualisation.
Encore une fois, la réponse par mail était super détaillée, super explicite et rapide (3 jours), franchement ça déchire. Et maintenant j'ai plus qu'à provisionner du pognon...

----------


## ShotMaster

> Et maintenant j'ai plus qu'à *placer et faire fructifier* du pognon *avant de le donner aux impôts*


 :;):

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> 


Trop d'efforts. Beaucoup trop d'efforts. J'applique à la gestion de pognon la même règle que pour tout le reste : moins j'ai à m'en occuper, mieux je me porte. Du coup, ma limite se situe à le foutre sur un livret quelconque, qui me rapportera environ peau de zob...

----------


## Baron

> Je profite de la remontée du topic pour faire suite à ce problème.
> J'ai appelé mon service des impôts, ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait 2 choses : une preuve qu'il n'y avait plus de meubles dans la maison (ça c'était envisageable), mais surtout une preuve de la coupure du courant par EDF, et là, ça implique de ne plus maintenir la chaudière hors gel et tout ce que ça peut impliquer pour la maison en elle même.
> D'autre part, il faut payer une taxe supplémentaire sur les locaux vacants, la première année, ça représente 12,5% de la Valeur locative, soit une économie de 300€ (par rapport à la TH), et la 2ème année (même si je pense que ça n'atteindra pas 2 ans), c'est 25%, soit une économie de... 30€ par rapport à la TH.
> 
> Du coup j'ai laissé tomber.


Moi aussi je profite d'avoir 30 secondes pour repasser ici et dire deux choses :
- La TLV n'est pas appliquée partout. Es-tu sûr que le logement y soit éligible?
- Une preuve de coupure de courant, c'est idiot. On ne peut pas demander une telle chose à un contribuable. C'est la consommation qui compte. Et si ça correspond au maintien d'une chaudière (photo chaudière + preuve conso chaudière pour du hors gel), on ne peut pas te le refuser. Il n'y aurait du contexte supplémentaire? (mise en vente? recherche de loc?)

Enfin bref tu abandonnes si tu veux mais disons que la personne qui t'a répondu est allée un peut trop loin à mon sens...

----------


## OMar92

> Moi aussi je profite d'avoir 30 secondes pour repasser ici et dire deux choses :
> - La TLV n'est pas appliquée partout. Es-tu sûr que le logement y soit éligible?
> - Une preuve de coupure de courant, c'est idiot. On ne peut pas demander une telle chose à un contribuable. C'est la consommation qui compte. Et si ça correspond au maintien d'une chaudière (photo chaudière + preuve conso chaudière pour du hors gel), on ne peut pas te le refuser. Il n'y aurait du contexte supplémentaire? (mise en vente? recherche de loc?)
> 
> Enfin bref tu abandonnes si tu veux mais disons que la personne qui t'a répondu est allée un peut trop loin à mon sens...


Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai appelé le centre des impôts de ma ville, je suppose que s'il m'en a parlé c'est que ça doit se faire dans ma commune.
C'est ce qu'il m'a dit (pour la preuve de coupure de courant), j'avoue que j'ai pas essayé de "négocier" pour savoir si la consommation d'électricité ou d'eau pouvait suffire.
Le contexte, c'est la maison de mes grands-parents (qui sont morts) et que j'attendais la fin de la succession (et que ma sœur vide ses meubles) afin de pouvoir faire des travaux et la mettre en location.
Après je ne sais pas si ça peut être rétroactif, donc pour cette année, je ne sais pas si c'est encore possible,et normalement, si tout se passe bien, l'an prochain ça concernera le locataire et plus moi.


Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis techniquement il y a toujours encore quelques meubles, même s'il n'y a plus de lit).

  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Pour la TH 2015 payée en fin d'année dernière, tu fais un contentieux, c'est à dire tu demandes le remboursement au motif que la maison était inoccupée et pas meublée pour recevoir quelqu'un (et tu joins toutes les photos et explications utiles, notamment le fait que c'est suite au décès de feu ta grand-mère).

Si pb, MP.

----------


## Markus

Baron, je profite que tu aies le temps de passer de temps en temps pour relancer une question qui m'est restée sans réponse. Ca concerne les frais de garde d'un enfant de 6 ans.

J'ai mon ainé qui a eu 6 ans courant 2015. Dans les conditions il est indiqué :



> il doit avoir moins de 6 ans le 1er janvier de l'année d'imposition (c'est-à-dire, pour l'imposition des revenus de 2015 déclarés en 2016, être né en 2009 et après),


Ca veut dire que les frais de toute l'année sont à déclarer ou uniquement ceux jusqu'à la date d'anniversaire de l'enfant ?

----------


## Baron

Oui désolé c'est très décousu mes passages...

Alors c'est pas compliqué : au titre des revenus de 2015 qu'on déclare cette année, tu peux déclarer des frais de garde si ton enfant avait moins de 6 ans au 1er janvier 2015. Si ton enfant a fait 6 ans en 2015, il ne les avait pas au 1er janvier, donc il est éligible au crédit d'impôt et il n'y a pas à regarder les dépenses avant ou après son anniversaire. C'est le principe de l'annualité, comme en matière de taxe d'habitation : tu es dans le logement le 1er janvier, tu payes plein pot. Tu n'y es que le 2 : tu paies rien. Bah là c'est pareil : tu as moins de 6 ans, tu déduis tout.

----------


## Markus

> Oui désolé c'est très décousu mes passages...
> 
> Alors c'est pas compliqué : au titre des revenus de 2015 qu'on déclare cette année, tu peux déclarer des frais de garde si ton enfant avait moins de 6 ans au 1er janvier 2015. Si ton enfant a fait 6 ans en 2015, il ne les avait pas au 1er janvier, donc il est éligible au crédit d'impôt et il n'y a pas à regarder les dépenses avant ou après son anniversaire. C'est le principe de l'annualité, comme en matière de taxe d'habitation : tu es dans le logement le 1er janvier, tu payes plein pot. Tu n'y es que le 2 : tu paies rien. Bah là c'est pareil : tu as moins de 6 ans, tu déduis tout.


Parfait. Merci de la réponse.

----------


## Zouuu

Tite question, si on décide d'aller vivre à l'étranger et que nous louons notre appartement (dont on continue de rembourser le prêt), que devra-t-on payer exactement pour cet appartement ?

La taxe foncière "classique" seulement ? Ou l'appartement sera considéré comme une résidence secondaire et donc sera plus taxée ?

En gros, quoi et combien qu'on paye ?

----------


## Praetor

- TF classique 
- IR sur les revenus fonciers (20% pour les non - résidents)
- Éventuellement prélèvements sociaux (Hollande veut mais l'UE ne veut pas, y a bagarre, 15,5% des revenus fonciers)

Revenus fonciers c'est loyers perçus moins toutes les charges: TF, intérêts du prêt, frais de gestion, assurances, etc.

----------


## Zouuu

TF : 1400 €
IR : 700 € loyer x 12 = 8400€ // 20% = 1600 €
prélèvement sociaux : 15,5% = 1300 €
Frais de gestion d'une agence immo : 8% 672 €
assurance habitation : 100 €

Reste à la fin : 3428 €  :Emo: 

En sachant que sur une année on rembourse 10800 €

Ca fait un négatif de 7372 €

----------


## Praetor

Deduit les frais de gestion, l'assurance et surtout les intérêts du prêt avant d'appliquer les 20%+15,5%, ça sera moins violent  ::P:

----------


## nova

> TF : 1400 €
> IR : 700 € loyer x 12 = 8400€ // 20% = 1600 €
> prélèvement sociaux : 15,5% = 1300 €
> Frais de gestion d'une agence immo : 8% 672 €
> assurance habitation : 100 €
> 
> Reste à la fin : 3428 € 
> 
> Pour le calcul des tes revenus fonciers , tu fais produits - charges :
> ...



Ton calcul est faux.

----------


## Praetor

Et les 15,5% risquent de sauter, car contraires au droit européen.

----------


## Zouuu

Donc :

700 x 12 = 8 400
- Frais d'agence : 672€
- Assurance : 100€
- TF (sauf ordures ménageres) 1200€
- Intérêts d'emprunt environ 130 € x 12 = 1560 €

= 4868 € sur lequels on applique les taxes :

IR : 20% = 973,6 €
Taxe à la con (je préfère les compter) = 15,5% soit 754,54 €

Donc ca fait :
8400 - 1200 -672 - 100 - taxe = 4700 €

En sachant que sur une année on rembourse 10800 €

Ca fait un négatif de 6100 €

Effectivement c'est mieux.

----------


## nova

Ah oui on améliore pas tant que ca ton solde de trésorerie. 

Ca m'étonne que t'ai si peu d'intérêts pour 10 800€ de remboursement d'emprunt, tu dois déjà avoir remboursé une bonne partie de l'emprunt non ?

Tu peux au pire renégocier avec ta banque un allongement de l'emprunt (ca va te couter des intérêts ofc) pour arriver à une mensualité qui s'approche de ton loyer. Comme ca t'aurai plus qu'a sortir de ta poche les taxes and co.

----------


## Zouuu

On a pris un prêt de 12 ans (depuis l'année dernière) pour 110K environ. On avait un bon apport.

----------


## Nieur

Yop. 
Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que le mariage / pacs en milieu d'année n'est plus source d'avantage fiscal comme ça l'était auparavant ?

----------


## Markus

> Yop. 
> Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que le mariage / pacs en milieu d'année n'est plus source d'avantage fiscal comme ça l'était auparavant ?


Désormais, la 1ère année tu as le choix entre faire 2 déclarations séparées ou 1 seule commune. A toi de voir laquelle des solutions est la plus avantageuse pour vous. Effectivement tu ne peux plus faire 3 déclarations ce qui t’amenais généralement a ne pas être imposable la 1ère année.

EDIT : Source

----------


## Nieur

Ha merci !

----------


## OMar92

> Pour la TH 2015 payée en fin d'année dernière, tu fais un contentieux, c'est à dire tu demandes le remboursement au motif que la maison était inoccupée et pas meublée pour recevoir quelqu'un (et tu joins toutes les photos et explications utiles, notamment le fait que c'est suite au décès de feu ta grand-mère).
> 
> Si pb, MP.


Tiens, je rebondis là-dessus car j'ai reçu un formulaire 1236-MED intitulé "Taxe d'Habitation 2016 (Demande de renseignements)" me demandant quelle était l'occupation de la maison inhabitée (et seulement celle-ci), du coup je vais en profiter pour préciser qu'elle est vacante et non meublée au 1er janvier 2016 (je précise que je n'avais encore fait aucune démarche).

Est-ce que cela suffira ou bien faut-il quand même faire une demande de contentieux?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bonjour les Experts !

Je vais refaire faire mon toit pour ma maison : je refais tout le toit mais juste la couverture : donc remplacement des tuiles + film hydrostatique en dessous (que je n'ai pas à l'heure actuelle).

Et je me demandais si ça entrait dans le cadre des crédits d'impôts pour la rénovation (notamment pour les travaux sur l'isolation) ? J'ai lu tout et son contraire donc je n'en suis pas certain.
Et si oui avec quel % des travaux (j'en ai pour presque 10 000 euros) et sur combien de temps (j'ai lu sur 5 ans mais je suis sûr de rien).

Bref, est-ce que quelqu'un a des tuyaux la dessus, et sais comment procéder ? Ou peut me diriger vers des documents fiables svp ? (j'irais sans doute voir le centre des impôts vendredi ou samedi mais bon en attendant...).

Merci d'avance.

PS : je vais déjà déclarer une mise en place d'un double vitrage pour une fenêtre de plafond l'année prochaine. Est-ce que ça serait cumulable ?

----------


## AMDS

Hello,

je viens de me rendre compte que le premier tiers devait être payé au 15/02/2016. Je paye par Internet, et je n'ai pas reçu de mail pour ce premier tiers.
Je me connecte depuis le début du moi sur mon compte, et il n'y a aucun avis de paiement en attente. 
J'avoue que l'année dernière, nous n'avons pas eu à payer énormément d'impôt sur le revenu, mais je ne sais pas si cette situation est normale.
Est -il possible ne pas avoir à payer un premier tiers si celui ci ne dépasse pas une certaine somme ?

----------


## Markus

Oui. C'est possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après tu peux quand même payer un tiers de ta propre initiative si tu penses que cette année tu vas être imposable.

EDIT : source

----------


## Baron

> Tite question, si on décide d'aller vivre à l'étranger et que nous louons notre appartement (dont on continue de rembourser le prêt), que devra-t-on payer exactement pour cet appartement ?
> 
> La taxe foncière "classique" seulement ? Ou l'appartement sera considéré comme une résidence secondaire et donc sera plus taxée ?
> 
> En gros, quoi et combien qu'on paye ?





> TF classique


Contrairement à la TH, il n'y a pas de TF secondaire. Donc TF tout court.




> IR sur les revenus fonciers (20% pour les non - résidents)


Ça dépend de la convention fiscale qui existe entre la France et le pays de résidence. Lorsque l'imposition se fait dans l'Etat du lieu de situation du bien, le taux appliqué dépend de deux facteurs :
- Si le taux effectif de l'impôt dû sur les seuls revenus de source française est inférieur à 20%, en cas il est de 20% minimum. Sinon, il correspond au taux effectif;
- Si le taux effectif de l'impôt dû sur les revenus mondiaux est inférieur à 20%, alors c'est ce taux qui sera appliqué sur les revenus de source française.




> Éventuellement prélèvements sociaux (Hollande veut mais l'UE ne veut pas, y a bagarre, 15,5% des revenus fonciers)


Il n'y a pas de bagarre. Depuis le 1er janvier 2015, c'est 15,5%. Le parlement a fait passer une loi qui désolidarise l'impôt visé et son affectation aux comptes sociaux. De fait, il n'y a plus de contradiction entre être à un régime sécu étranger et payer des contributions sociales en France.




> Tiens, je rebondis là-dessus car j'ai reçu un formulaire 1236-MED intitulé "Taxe d'Habitation 2016 (Demande de renseignements)" me demandant quelle était l'occupation de la maison inhabitée (et seulement celle-ci), du coup je vais en profiter pour préciser qu'elle est vacante et non meublée au 1er janvier 2016 (je précise que je n'avais encore fait aucune démarche).
> 
> Est-ce que cela suffira ou bien faut-il quand même faire une demande de contentieux?


Ca suffit pour 2016  :tired: 




> Hello,
> 
> je viens de me rendre compte que le premier tiers devait être payé au 15/02/2016. Je paye par Internet, et je n'ai pas reçu de mail pour ce premier tiers.
> Je me connecte depuis le début du moi sur mon compte, et il n'y a aucun avis de paiement en attente. 
> J'avoue que l'année dernière, nous n'avons pas eu à payer énormément d'impôt sur le revenu, mais je ne sais pas si cette situation est normale.
> Est -il possible ne pas avoir à payer un premier tiers si celui ci ne dépasse pas une certaine somme ?


Comme l'indique la source de Markus, si tu as payé moins de 347 € l'an dernier, c'est normal, tu n'es pas soumis au tiers. Ne te fais pas attraper par un montant trop important en fin d'année quand même...

----------


## Praetor

> Il n'y a pas de bagarre. Depuis le 1er janvier 2015, c'est 15,5%. Le parlement a fait passer une loi qui désolidarise l'impôt visé et son affectation aux comptes sociaux. De fait, il n'y a plus de contradiction entre être à un régime sécu étranger et payer des contributions sociales en France.


Ah? C'est nouveau ça. Ça s'applique qu'aux revenus de 2015 (et années suivantes) ou c'est rétroactif (avec l'état français je me méfie)?
Je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'il est désormais parfaitement normal de cotiser sans avoir de droits. Reste plus qu'à enfoncer ça dans le crâne des haineux anti-expat'  ::):

----------


## Ventilo

Est-ce qu'il y a des machines a compter les pièces dans les centres ? J'en ai jamais vu. Rapport à l'autre con qui s'est pointé avec 2300 pièces de 1 centimes.

----------


## Baron

Jamais vu non plus. Mais dans ce cas précis, le comptable doit le renvoyer dans ses buts: L'article 11 du règlement CE n° 974/98 du 3 mai 1998 précise que "_À l'exception de l'autorité émettrice et des personnes spécifiquement désignées par la législation nationale de l'État membre émetteur, nul n'est tenu d'accepter plus de cinquante pièces lors d'un seul paiement_."

----------


## Baron

> Ah? C'est nouveau ça. Ça s'applique qu'aux revenus de 2015 (et années suivantes) ou c'est rétroactif (avec l'état français je me méfie)?


Pas de rétroactivité http://www.fiscalonline.com/Validati...e-la,8177.html

----------


## Sp1d3r

Bon, la DGFP m'a demandé de confirmer ma déclaration de non possession de téléviseur ou de dispositif assimilé.

Alors, j'ai bien un contrat qui contient aussi la TV chez Numericable mais je n'ai pas le décodeur (même pas dans un carton, non je l'ai même pas).
D'ailleurs, quitte à demander à mon FAI si j'avais un abonnement, ils auraient pu juste vérifier que j'avais pas de décodeur TV en location. 

J'ai internet, 2 écran connecté à un micro-ordinateur et un vidéo-proj sans tuner dans un carton qui ne sert jamais. Donc il me semble que je n'ai pas de dispositif assimilé - sauf si la loi a changé... Je suis pas à 140€ près mais je ne crois pas y être redevable d'après tout ce que j'ai lu, et c'est en ce sens que j'avais rempli ma déclaration.

C'est bien le cas, non ? 

Franchement, si l'Etat veut se faire plus de thune, qu'ils considèrent qu'avoir accès à internet c'est devoir payer la redevance et basta. Plutôt que remettre en cause des déclarations sur l'honneur avec un texte ambigu et des lettres de ce genre...
Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé qui à l'air de parler des dispositifs assimilés c'est ça :  http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dep...ptive_2925.pdf

----------


## Baron

Réflexe : Normalement, tous les opérateurs prévoient des prestations distinctes dans la fourniture Internet, dont la TV. Tu demandes donc expressément de ne plus avoir l'option TV. Si tu l'avais jusque là (et donc à la date d'exigibilité), il te faut un papier de Numéricable précisant que tu ne disposais pas de box à cette date et que sans ce mécanisme il était impossible de capter la TV. 

Si à côté de ça tu n'as aucun appareil doté d'un tuner (y compris le projo), tu n'es pas concerné par la CAP.

----------


## Sp1d3r

Ok, merci. Bon, je ne vois pas en quoi un abonnement est un dispositif... La vague note que j'ai trouvé qui a à peine l'air officielle ne parle d'ailleurs que de matériel, tout comme la lettre que j'ai reçu. En plus j'ai une offre multiplay qui n'existe plus (pour les prix avantageux pour le téléphone mobile) qu'on peut pas segmenter donc je peux même pas juste me désabonner à la TV; ou alors je change d'offre et je me tape un réengagement.

En pratique, à mon prochain déménagement je prendrai une Box mais pour le coup là, je vais confirmer ma déclaration (je vais fournir une capture d'écran du matériel en location que j'ai chez eux, qui est un vieux modem et pas une Box) et ils pourront toujours vérifier avec mon FAI vu que d'après L81 et L96 E ils sont tenus de leur répondre.

----------


## Anon26492

Non mais tu leur pisses à la raie à la DGFIP.
T'as coché la case, t'as coché la case. T'as rien à confirmer.
S'ils sont pas content ils ont qu'à te contrôler.

----------


## talouche

> Je vais refaire faire mon toit pour ma maison : je refais tout le toit mais juste la couverture : donc remplacement des tuiles + film hydrostatique en dessous (que je n'ai pas à l'heure actuelle).
> 
> Et je me demandais si ça entrait dans le cadre des crédits d'impôts pour la rénovation (notamment pour les travaux sur l'isolation) ? J'ai lu tout et son contraire donc je n'en suis pas certain.
> 
> PS : je vais déjà déclarer une mise en place d'un double vitrage pour une fenêtre de plafond l'année prochaine. Est-ce que ça serait cumulable ?


Hello! 
Oui tu as droit au Crédit d’Impôt sur la Transition Énergétique (CITE) pour tes 2 projets.
Tu peux déduire 30% des dépenses de ton IR avec un plafond à 8000€ sur 5 ans.

Il y a des conditions: tu dois faire intervenir des artisans certifiés RGE.
Les matériaux doivent répondre à des critères précis.
Normalement ton artisan doit te faire une facture avec le montant éligible au crédit d’impôts.

Vérifie:
- si tu as droit à l'éco pret à taux zero
- si tu as droit à des aides régionales: http://www.anil.org
- si tu as droit à des aides de l'ANAH: http://www.anah.fr
- tu peux négocier une prime éco énergie avec une entreprise polluante

tu dois trouver l'essentiel des infos + des contacts sur le site rénovation du gouvernement:
http://www.renovation-info-service.gouv.fr/

sinon d'autres infos sur le site de l'ademe (notamment les critères matériaux éligibles):
http://www.ademe.fr/particuliers-eco...ergetique-2016

le site du ministère des finances (beaucoup de détails législatifs pas super intéressants):
http://www.economie.gouv.fr/cedef/ec...-credit-dimpot

----------


## Markus

> Non mais tu leur pisses à la raie à la DGFIP.
> T'as coché la case, t'as coché la case. T'as rien à confirmer.
> S'ils sont pas content ils ont qu'à te contrôler.


Post extrêmement utile, constructif, comportant une grande marque de respect envers les canards travaillant au trésor public et prenant de leur temps pour venir répondre aux questions des autres canards.

----------


## Anon26492

> Post extrêmement utile, constructif, comportant une grande marque de respect envers les canards travaillant au trésor public et prenant de venir répondre aux questions des autres canards.


Pourquoi prendrait-il du temps pour répondre à une demande à laquelle il a *déjà* répondu ?
Ce n'est pas son problème. Il est en règle, il est en règle.

Vous êtes un service public. Cela veut dire que vous êtes au service du public. Et pas le contraire.


Pour l'anecdote lorsque j'étais étudiant je ne la payais pas (alors que j'avais un écran de TV) et je n'avais jamais répondu au courrier demandant confirmation.
(et je m'en tapais des contrôles, j'aurais juste refusé de leur ouvrir.)

----------


## Markus

> Vous êtes un service public. Cela veut dire que vous êtes au service du public. Et pas le contraire.


Déduction hasardeuse. Je ne travaille pas dans un service public. Je ne faisais que réagir à ton mail que je ne trouve pas dans la charte du forum.



> Règle N°2 : Vous n'êtes pas sur le forum de Tuning Mag'. *Pas* de babes, de pin-ups, de pornographie, *de vulgarité*.

----------


## nova

> Déduction hasardeuse. Je ne travaille pas dans un service public. Je ne faisais que réagir à ton mail que je ne trouve pas dans la charte du forum.


J'espère que t'as signaler ce haut fait de violence.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Hello! 
> Oui tu as droit au Crédit d’Impôt sur la Transition Énergétique (CITE) pour tes 2 projets.
> Tu peux déduire 30% des dépenses de ton IR avec un plafond à 8000€ sur 5 ans.
> 
> Il y a des conditions: tu dois faire intervenir des artisans certifiés RGE.
> Les matériaux doivent répondre à des critères précis.
> Normalement ton artisan doit te faire une facture avec le montant éligible au crédit d’impôts.
> 
> Vérifie:
> ...


Merci mais du coup l'artisan m'a confirmé que refaire la toiture ne rentrait pas dans ce cadre.
Cela dit je vais aller lire tes liens sur les aides, après tout ça ne coûte rien et j'aurais peut-être une bonne surprise !

----------


## nagash

J'ai une question:
J'habite en Angleterre et paie mes impôts ici depuis 4 ans.
Je viens de recevoir une feuille de déclaration (ils ont eu mon adresse par l'ambassade?) alors que je n'en ai pas faite depuis 3 ans.
Je n'ai rien a faire non? Seul un habitant et employé en France se doit de déclarer ses revenus, non? 

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages.

----------


## nova

> J'ai une question:
> J'habite en Angleterre et paie mes impôts ici depuis 4 ans.
> Je viens de recevoir une feuille de déclaration (ils ont eu mon adresse par l'ambassade?) alors que je n'en ai pas faite depuis 3 ans.
> Je n'ai rien a faire non? Seul un habitant et employé en France se doit de déclarer ses revenus, non? 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages.


Pour éviter les ennuis je serai toi je renverai ma déclaration d'impot avec un commentaire genre : j'habite en angleterre et je paie mes impots en angleterre puisque j'y touche mes revenus.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Je n'ai rien a faire non? Seul un habitant et employé en France se doit de déclarer ses revenus, non?


Non. Si tu as des revenus en France (un compte en banque rémunéré, que sais-je, j'y connais goutte), tu dois les déclarer. Même si au final tu n'es pas imposable
Si tu n'as rien à déclarer, déclare zéro et pense à autre chose  ::):

----------


## nagash

J'imagine en effet que ça me coûte juste un timbre.
Je n'ai qu'un salaire a l'étranger et pas de source de revenu en France.

----------


## Paolo

> J'ai une question:
> J'habite en Angleterre et paie mes impôts ici depuis 4 ans.
> Je viens de recevoir une feuille de déclaration (ils ont eu mon adresse par l'ambassade?) alors que je n'en ai pas faite depuis 3 ans.
> Je n'ai rien a faire non? Seul un habitant et employé en France se doit de déclarer ses revenus, non? 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages.


Aïe, ça me rappelle des souvenirs douloureux ça...
Quand tu quittes la France tu peux faire un solde de tes différents impôts. Ce que j'avais fait, ainsi que les avertir que je quittais la France et que donc mon adresse n'était plus valable.
Ce qui ne les avait pas empêché de m'envoyer moultes menaces à cette adresse, qui se sont soldés par une saisie de mon compte au bout de 2 ans (c'est là que j'ai su qu'ils me réclamaient des sous).
Bon, quand j'ai sorti les A/R et copies des courriers, ils se sont calmés (même si les agios résultants sont restés pour ma pomme). 
Mais tout ça pour te dire qu'il vaut mieux bien assurer tes arrières.
Le traumatise est encore là, des fois je me réveille en pleine nuit,  ::o:

----------


## Maalak

Dites, question très bête que je pose ici plutôt qu'en allant demander à un agent des impôts.
J'ai toujours eu une fiche simple, c'est à dire avec la simple mention de mes revenus annuels, n'ayant pas d'autres entrée d'argent.
Hors, l'année dernière, pour cause d'achat immobilier (mais qu'importe), j'ai vendu quelques actions récentes, hors PEA, pour un petit bénéfice (environ 1,7k. Pas lourd vu l'investissement, mais c'est toujours ça de pris, surtout que le PEA était, lui, très largement déficitaire).
Donc, je dois évidemment renseigner cette entrée d'argent en 2015, mais je me mélange dans les cases à remplir puisqu'il est question d'abattement sur celles mentionnant les actions boursières alors qu'elles n'apparaissent pas dans les cases "sans abattement", ce que je pensais pourtant plus susceptible de leur correspondre.
Bref, dans quelle case dois-je coller mes 1700 € de plus-value ?

----------


## Doniazade

> J'imagine en effet que ça me coûte juste un timbre.
> Je n'ai qu'un salaire a l'étranger et pas de source de revenu en France.


Envoie un mail au centre dont tu dépendais à l'époque en indiquant ton changement d'adresse et que tu n'as pas de revenus de source française depuis x temps, ça devrait suffire. En tout cas, ça a suffit pour moi  ::P: 
Après, tu peux toujours faire une décla à 0€ mais c'est pas nécessaire...

----------


## Praetor

Méfiez-vous du service des non-résidents, ce ne sont pas les plus dégourdis de l'administration fiscale. Il faut souvent répéter les choses plusieurs fois (jusqu'à tomber sur un interlocuteur doué) et en cas de question il vaut mieux demander à Baron si on ne veut pas attendre 2 mois pour une réponse à côté de la plaque.

----------


## Doniazade

> Méfiez-vous du service des non-résidents, ce ne sont pas les plus dégourdis de l'administration fiscale. Il faut souvent répéter les choses plusieurs fois (jusqu'à tomber sur un interlocuteur doué) et en cas de question il vaut mieux demander à Baron si on ne veut pas attendre 2 mois pour une réponse à côté de la plaque.


C'est possible, j'ai jamais eu affaire au service des non-résidents en fait, juste au centre dont je dépendais avant de partir, pour ma dernière décla + changement d'adresse. Ils ont été très efficaces et j'en ai pas entendu parler depuis.

----------


## OMar92

> Bref, dans quelle case dois-je coller mes 1700 € de plus-value ?


Ta banque ne t'as pas envoyé un papier récapitulatif?  ::huh::

----------


## Arteis

> Merci mais du coup l'artisan m'a confirmé que refaire la toiture ne rentrait pas dans ce cadre.
> Cela dit je vais aller lire tes liens sur les aides, après tout ça ne coûte rien et j'aurais peut-être une bonne surprise !


Désolé mais à priori ton artisan à raison, refaire la toiture sans l'isoler n'améliore pas la performance énergétique globale, du coup pas d’éligibilité au crédit d’impôt.

----------


## Maalak

> Ta banque ne t'as pas envoyé un papier récapitulatif?


Si, et c'est là qu'est indiquée la somme, mais ça ne dit pas précisément dans quelle case du formulaire de déclaration je dois l'entrer, d'où ma question.  ::): 
Après, je reconnais que je suis une bille dans ce domaine, vu qu'avant cette année, je me contentais de signer la feuille avec le montant prérempli.  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

Tiens, entendu ce matin à la radio : si votre revenu fiscal de référence dépasse les 40k€ et que vous avez une connexion internet, vous devrez remplir votre déclaration par le net, si vous la faites par papier, vous paierez 15€ de plus.
Il est loin le temps où on avait 15€ de remise si on faisait sa déclaration par internet...




> Si, et c'est là qu'est indiquée la somme, mais ça ne dit pas précisément dans quelle case du formulaire de déclaration je dois l'entrer, d'où ma question.


Argh.  ::sad:: 
Je suis à la SG et à La Banque Postale, dans les 2 cas ils me donnent les cases et les sommes (qui sont de toutes façons pré remplies dans la déclaration).

----------


## Maalak

Pour les ventes d'actions en bourse ?

----------


## nova

Non omar se trompe. La banque donne les montants et les cases pour les revenus financiers de pleins de trucs mais pour les plus values des actions, ils te donnent juste le montant.

Parce que la case dépends de la durée de détention blabla.

Bref à priori c'est 3VG.

----------


## Maalak

Merci Nova.  ::lol:: 

Allez hop, c'est renseigné et ça part dans la journée.  ::):

----------


## Burr

Ça dépend, des banques indiquent bien la case en question. certaines indiquent également le calcul de l'abattement.
La case c'est toujours 3VG, par contre en fonction de la durée de détention, il peut y avoir quelque chose à remplir en 3SG


@omar

Il faut bien distinguer les plus values suite à des ventes d'action et l'imposition de certains revenus de capitaux mobiliers qui eux sont pré-remplis si les banques font les choses dans les temps. Les plus ou moins values ne sont JAMAIS pré-remplies. 

L'amende de 15 € c'est à partir de la seconde fois qu'une décla est déposée papier alors qu'elle aurait pu l'être par internet

----------


## Praetor

Si on scanne la déclaration et qu'on l'envoi par mail, ça compte comme papier ou internet?
C'est ce que j'ai fait l'an dernier car mon espace en ligne a été bloqué pour je ne sais quelle raison.

----------


## Burr

Ça compte comme du papier.
Mais si tu as le même soucis cette année et que tu procèdes de cette manière, il n'y a pas raison que tu sois pénalisé. 
Ce qui est sanctionné, c'est le fait d'avoir internet et la capacité de le faire de cette manière, mais de quand même décidé de le faire par papier.

----------


## Maalak

Sauf pour les personnes d'un certain âge, non ?

----------


## Burr

Pas de question d'âge, c'est plutôt une question de possibilité technique et physique.

----------


## Ventilo

Si t'es trop vieux pour aller sur internet mais assez en forme pour aller raler au SIP tu paies pas c'est ça ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Thamior

J'ai une question concernant les eurodollars attribués comme prix pour un concours quelconque (donc pas une prime/bonus venant de l'employeur, et quelque chose de ponctuel). Est-ce que ça se déclare dans l'impôt sur le revenu (dépend de la somme peut-être)? En me baladant vite fait sur le net j'ai l'impression que non, mais bon, je n'arrive pas vraiment à être sûr...

----------


## Hamozus

Question de noob impots : J'ai pour la première fois des impôts à payer cette année, je reçois mon numero fiscal etc. je crée mon espace en ligne, déclare en ligne et vérifie que tout est bon et hop un pdf avec mon avis d'impôts et la somme à payer est généré. 
Mais quand je pars sur "adhérer au prélèvement mensuel" dans mon espace et que je rentre la référence du document de mon avis (c'est bien ça qu'il faut rentrer ? Le machin à chiffres et lettres à 13 caractères en dessous du revenu fiscal de référence ?) il me dit "La référence saisie est erronée". 
De même en essayant avant la référence de l'avis de l'an dernier (sans impôt à payer). 

J'ai pourtant l'impression que c'est bon ce que je fais et que je peux choisir la mensualisation jusqu'au 30 juin de l'année en cours  ::huh::

----------


## Markus

A la fin de ta déclaration c'est une estimation de tes impôts et non le montant "réel", je ne crois pas que tu puisses mettre en place la mensualisation la 1ère année où tu paies.

Je ne trouve pas d'indication sur le site des impôts, juste un article d'Europe 1 de l'année dernière.

----------


## Hamozus

Mais le principe c'est pas d'ajuster le trop payé compléter en fin d'année niveau mensualisation ? Malgré ça, impossible de mensualiser en première année   :ouaiouai:  ?

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai pas pu mensualiser à ma première année non plus, je doute que ça ait changé. 

J'ai reçu aucune notif comme quoi je devais me déclarer moi, c'est ce mois ?  :tired:

----------


## Markus

Regarde ici.

----------


## Le Canard fou

Hello,

À quel moment puis-je m'attendre à recevoir suffisamment de papiers pour pouvoir faire ma saisie (date limite sur Internet : 7 juin) ? C'est ma deuxième déclaration, mais j'avais dû faire la première l'an dernier sur papier (0€) après que l'administration m'ait complètement ignoré. Pas reçu de réponse depuis.

PS : mais c'est complètement fourbe, la non-mensualisation la première année. Je dois avoir pas loin de l'équivalent de deux mois de salaire à payer.  :Emo:

----------


## fishinou

Ben si tu le sais, tu te mensualise tout seul comme un grand ... Ou alors tu me les envoies et je te les rends en septembre ^^

----------


## Zouuu

Question à la con :
Il y a eu des travaux effectués (isolation thermique et étanchéité des toits) dans notre copropriété l'année dernière et nous voudrions déduire notre quote part, sauf qu'on ne sait pas dans quel case mettre ça... Une idée ?

Y a pas les cases 7TV & co que je vois partout...

C'est pas une histoire qu'il faut ajouter ça ? 




> Le formulaire 2042 QE
> 
> Les contribuables ayant réalisé des travaux d’économies d’énergie au sein de leur habitation principale doivent remplir le formulaire 2042 QE. Ce formulaire doit être joint au cerfa 2042 de déclaration de revenus.

----------


## yuushiro

Hello les canards de la DGFiP.

J'ai une petite question à vous soumettre :

J'ai déménagé en 2015, mais j'avais fait ma mise à jour d'adresse sur le site des impôts afin de recevoir mon avis à ma nouvelle adresse.
Sur ma déclaration en ligne, j'ai bien comme adresse au 1er janvier 2016 ma nouvelle adresse.

Dois-je mentionner que j'ai déménagé en 2015 ? Si oui, le problème se situe au niveau des 2 choix possibles :
-Cette adresse n'est pas mon adresse au 1ier janvier 2016 (car j'ai déménagé en 2015) -> Pas valide puisque mon adresse est bien celle au 1ier janvier
- J'ai déménagé en 2016 -> Pas valide non plus puisque déménagé en 2015

Ou alors le déménagement a bien été pris en compte, et je n'ai rien à faire en plus sur ma déclaration de revenus ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissement.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le seuil de la décote qui a grimpé a mort  ::O: 

Si je fais pas les frais réels : 1600€ d'impots, avec 6€ de décote
Si je les fais : 980€, avec 250€de décote  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  


Bon les mesures électoralistes c'est pas si mal  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Petite question avant de payer mon deuxième tiers de l'IR. Je savais que j'aurais beaucoup moins d'impôt à payer cette année que l'année dernière, donc vu que j'ai reçu la déclaration pour l'IR 2015 et le 2ème tiers à payer en même temps, je me suis dis que j'allais faire la déclaration pour avoir l'estimation de mon impôt, et pouvoir un peu anticiper. Et là c'est la grosse surprise, mon IR est divisé par 3  ::o: 
L'année dernière j'avais 1400, et donc les tiers à 470 pour cette année, j'ai payé 400 sur le premier tiers au début de l'année.
Ma déclaration m'estime mon impôt à 453 pour cette année. 

Donc ma question, déjà puis-je me fier à cette estimation? Sachant que j'ai une déclaration des plus simples, avec juste mon revenu à déclarer. Et donc ne payer que 53€ sur les 470 de mon deuxième tiers? Et donc avoir déjà payé la totalité de mon IR 2015 au mois de Mai.

Merci  ::):

----------


## fishinou

Oui tu peux. On a fait ça l'année dernière (impôt diviser par 2, ce qui avait donnée le changement de titre  ::lol:: ).

Par contre tu auras un beau message qui dit que si tu t'es trompé dans la déclaration, tu te fera assaisonner sans aucun recours possible  ::P:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Première déclaration de revenus de ma vie : c'est pire qu'un examen ce truc, je bloque dès la deuxième question.

Je vis en résidence universitaire du CROUS environ 11 mois sur 12. Une partie de l'été, je suis obligé de rendre la chambre et je rentre chez mes parents.
L'adresse me concernant détenue par l'Administration est l'adresse de mes parents.
Je coince sur la question de la CAP : est-ce qu'il faut que je coche la case ou pas, sachant que mes parents payent déjà la CAP pour cette adresse. Idem pour la TH. Comment le faire savoir à l'Administration ?
Ou bien est-ce qu'il faut que je change d'adresse et que je mette celle de la cité U (de mémoire les logements en cité U sont exonérés de TH).

Merci d'avance !

----------


## nova

C'est compliqué ton cas, faut un vrai expert parce qu'en théorie, les époux sont soumis à une communauté de vie.

Et sinon oui sans décision de justice, à priori tu peux pas déduire la pension alimentaire.

----------


## croustibatte

> Oui tu peux. On a fait ça l'année dernière (impôt diviser par 2, ce qui avait donnée le changement de titre ).
> 
> Par contre tu auras un beau message qui dit que si tu t'es trompé dans la déclaration, tu te fera assaisonner sans aucun recours possible


Ok merci du retour, je vais quand même essayer de contacter mon centre des impôts pour plus de sûreté. Et oui j'ai connaissance du message si tu n'estime pas bien.. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je demandais, vu que là je compte bien ne pas payer une très grosse partie du deuxième tiers.

----------


## nova

Si tu es sur de tes revenus, je vois pas comment tu pourrai te tromper de beaucoup.

----------


## croustibatte

Ben oui j'ai une déclaration des plus simple, juste mes revenus et basta. Moi c'est surtout sur l'estimation qu'on me donne après avoir soumis ma déclaration en ligne. Bon il n'y a jamais eu d'erreur jusqu'à présent, l'estimation correspondait toujours à mon impôt réel, mais sait-on jamais.

----------


## nova

> Ben oui j'ai une déclaration des plus simple, juste mes revenus et basta. Moi c'est surtout sur l'estimation qu'on me donne après avoir soumis ma déclaration en ligne. Bon il n'y a jamais eu d'erreur jusqu'à présent, l'estimation correspondait toujours à mon impôt réel, mais sait-on jamais.


Si tu flippes t'imprimes ton estimation tu la garde et si ya un soucis tu la ressors. Alors oui ils disent bien que c'est qu'une estimation mais tout de meme, il peut pas yavoir d'écart significatif sauf modification postérieure de la loi de finance donc comme t'es pas devin ...

----------


## Roupille

Je fais un petit passage rapide.

les époux font l'objet d'une imposition distincte :
• lorsqu'ils sont mariés sous le régime de séparation de biens et ne vivent pas ensemble ;
• lorsqu'étant  en  instance  de  séparation  de  corps  ou  de  divorce,  ils  ont  été  autorisés  à  résider
séparément ;
• lorsque, l'un des époux ayant abandonné le domicile conjugal, ils disposent l'un et l'autre de revenus distincts.

Hormis ces 3 cas, c'est imposition commune.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Première déclaration de revenus de ma vie : c'est pire qu'un examen ce truc, je bloque dès la deuxième question.
> 
> Je vis en résidence universitaire du CROUS environ 11 mois sur 12. Une partie de l'été, je suis obligé de rendre la chambre et je rentre chez mes parents.
> L'adresse me concernant détenue par l'Administration est l'adresse de mes parents.
> Je coince sur la question de la CAP : est-ce qu'il faut que je coche la case ou pas, sachant que mes parents payent déjà la CAP pour cette adresse. Idem pour la TH. Comment le faire savoir à l'Administration ?
> Ou bien est-ce qu'il faut que je change d'adresse et que je mette celle de la cité U (de mémoire les logements en cité U sont exonérés de TH).
> 
> Merci d'avance !


En principe tu dois indiquer ton adresse au 1er janvier 2016.

Si c'est l'adresse de tes parents et s'ils ont déjà une cap, y'en aura pas de deuxième. Pas d'inquiétude. Idem pour la th si tu précises bien dans ton adresse "chez mr ou mme XY". Tes revenus sont pris en compte pour le calcul d'un éventuel plafonnement. Si tu n'as pas de revenus et que tes parents n'ont pas de plafonnement de th, ca ne changera rien.

Si tu domiciles ton adresse dans ta résidence crous, tu peux indiquer une adresse d'envoi du courrier pour qu'il arrive chez tes parents. Les résidences crous sont effectivement exonérées de th. Et pour la CAP  dans ce cas là "Ne sont pas imposables à la redevance audiovisuelle les étudiants qui ne sont pas personnellement imposés à la taxe d'habitation (étudiants qui occupent une chambre meublée chez une personne qui loue ou sous-loue une partie de son habitation, étudiants logés dans une résidence universitaire gérée par le centre régional des œuvres universitaires et scolaires [CROUS]"

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello les canards de la DGFiP.
> 
> J'ai une petite question à vous soumettre :
> 
> J'ai déménagé en 2015, mais j'avais fait ma mise à jour d'adresse sur le site des impôts afin de recevoir mon avis à ma nouvelle adresse.
> Sur ma déclaration en ligne, j'ai bien comme adresse au 1er janvier 2016 ma nouvelle adresse.
> 
> Dois-je mentionner que j'ai déménagé en 2015 ? Si oui, le problème se situe au niveau des 2 choix possibles :
> -Cette adresse n'est pas mon adresse au 1ier janvier 2016 (car j'ai déménagé en 2015) -> Pas valide puisque mon adresse est bien celle au 1ier janvier
> ...


Si ton adresse au 1er janvier 2016 est bien celle indiquée sur ta déclaration de revenus, pas de soucis. Tu peux p-e indiquer dans l'encadré fait pour, ton adresse en 2015 pour aider un peu les collègues du sip à s'y retrouver. la th 2016 sera établie d'après ton adresse au 1/1/2016.

----------


## Roupille

> J'ai une question concernant les eurodollars attribués comme prix pour un concours quelconque (donc pas une prime/bonus venant de l'employeur, et quelque chose de ponctuel). Est-ce que ça se déclare dans l'impôt sur le revenu (dépend de la somme peut-être)? En me baladant vite fait sur le net j'ai l'impression que non, mais bon, je n'arrive pas vraiment à être sûr...


Hum, il vaut p-e mieux attendre l'avis du grand patron, mais dans la catégorie des bnc, on peut trouver "Les prix académiques attribués aux écrivains, aux artistes, aux chercheurs, à titre de récompense, constituent normalement, tant en eux-mêmes que par leur incidence sur l'exploitation de l'œuvre, des recettes imposables." Donc a priori, suivant le montant, je te dirais de les déclarer en BNC régime spécial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca m'intéresse. On a pas eu de décision nous autorisant à résider séparément, c'est une décision de commun accord.
> 
> Comme elle n'a repris le travail que cette année (en gros, dans les faits elle a repris mi-décembre), je lui versais 500€ directement, et je payais la maison. Ca plus les allocations de la CAF lui ont permis de vivre en attendant de reprendre son boulot. A partir de là j'ai suspendu le versement de 500€.
> 
> Donc pas de déclaration séparée si elle avait pas de revenu propre, même si on ne vivait pas en commun ?
> 
> Tu as une référence ?


Article 6.4 du cgi. A priori vu votre situation, je dirais que vous devez faire une déclaration commune et que vous n'avez pas le choix. Vous avez effectivement des résidence séparées mais sans un "petit mot du juge", c'est déclaration commune. Et l'abandon du domicile conjugal est dans mes souvenirs assez restrictif pour demander une main courante ou ce genre de document.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question à la con :
> Il y a eu des travaux effectués (isolation thermique et étanchéité des toits) dans notre copropriété l'année dernière et nous voudrions déduire notre quote part, sauf qu'on ne sait pas dans quel case mettre ça... Une idée ?
> 
> Y a pas les cases 7TV & co que je vois partout...
> 
> C'est pas une histoire qu'il faut ajouter ça ?


Réponse rapide, oui tous les crédits et réductions d'impôt pour les dépenses écolo sont regroupés sur la 2042 QE. Bon après faut trouver la bonne case suivant les travaux faits, l'année, .... bon courage  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

Après si je dis pas de bétises, dans mes souvenirs ( 2 ans  :Emo:  ) une Ordonnance de non-conciliation et des domiciles séparés suffisaient pour déposer séparement. Mais a prendre avec des pincettes et à faire valider par les collègues du SLIP heu du SIP  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

Salut, il va falloir aussi que je me penche sur ma déclaration de l'année...
Rapidement, je présente mon statut et ce qui a changé cette année qui pourrait changer mes vieilles habitudes de contribuable.

Nous sommes en couple, union libre, deux enfants. En général je déclare moi même les enfants car je gagne plus que ma moitié et en jouant sur les simulateurs j'ai vu que j'avais plus à gagner qu'elle. 
Premier point, avec les changements de seuil pour les différents taux (ça a bien changé, right ?), faudra peut être que je vois si c'est toujours aussi intéressant.

Ensuite, et c'est le gros changement de l'année 2015, nous sommes devenus propriétaires, avec un crédit immo, comme il se doit. J'ai par ailleurs attaqué différentes tranches de travaux pour améliorer notre maison.

Mes questions : 
 - le classique, celui là je sais où le mettre : les frais de garde des enfants dans les centres aérés et compagnie de ma commune... j'attends leur point annuel, je déclare...
 - j'ai un crédit immo en cours, je paie des intérêts, il me semble que je peux déduire quelque chose sur ma déclaration... j'attends un courrier de ma banque m'indiquant quel montant porter sur ma déclaration ? et je le mets dans quelle case ?
 - parmi les travaux que je pense être éligible à des crédits d'impôts, j'ai fait venir un menuisier qui m'a refait tous les joints de fenêtre, porte, etc, car ils étaient poreux / inexistant... pas un gros poste budgétaire, mais éligible ou pas ? Et quel montant : le total, le matériau, la main d'oeuvre ?
 - j'ai aussi viré toute la laine de verre pourrie qu'on avait dans les combles et l'ai remplacé par une belle laine bien épaisse et toute neuve. J'ai la facture du matériau (800 € environ), je déduis ? je remplis une case/formulaire en particulier ?
 - enfin, mais la je pense que ce sera pour l'année prochaine, installation d'un poêle à bois éligible, par un installateur agréé, mais fin de l'installation et facture datée de mars 2016... donc ça passe à l'as et ça attend la déclaration 2016 ?
 - y'a d'autres trucs évidents que je devrais savoir et déclarer maintenant que je suis propriétaire au fait ???

Désolé des questions de noob, je suis un phobique administratif, et je n'ai pas non plus eu le courage de lire tous les posts de ce fil ;-)

Merci de vos conseils toujours éclairés !
Si vous avez d'autres trucs classiques que j

----------


## Burr

Concernant les intérêts d'emprunt, tu n'as droit à rien. il fallait devenir propriétaire entre 2007 et fin 2010 pour pouvoir indiquer ses intérêts d'em
prunt
Si le menuisier n'a fait que les joints, tu ne peux pas prétendre au crédit d'impôt. Ce qui donne droit au CI, c'est le matériel (menuiseries, fenetres) qui respectent un certain coefficient de résistance thermique.

Si c'est toi qui a installé la laine de verre, tu n'as droit à rien. Si c'est un professionnel agrée, il y a également un coef de résistance thermique à respecter.

Pour le poêle, comme c'est une dépense faite en 2016, tu ne pourras l'indiquer que sur les revenus 2016.

Tu n'as pas d'indications particulières à donner quand tu es proprio

----------


## Anonyme32145

Ma copine (PACSée) a été stagiaire en 2015 (elle était étudiante) ; dans la déclaration pré remplie, c'était considéré comme des salaires donc j'ai fait "suivant suivant suivant".
Puis je me suis rappelé qu'il me semble que les indemnités de stages pendant les études ne devaient pas être imposées. Du coup, est ce qu'il faut ne pas les déclarer du tout ou les déclarer dans une autre case ? Est ce que je peux modifier ma déclaration facilement ?

----------


## nova

> Ma copine (PACSée) a été stagiaire en 2015 (elle était étudiante) ; dans la déclaration pré remplie, c'était considéré comme des salaires donc j'ai fait "suivant suivant suivant".
> Puis je me suis rappelé qu'il me semble que les indemnités de stages pendant les études ne devaient pas être imposées. Du coup, est ce qu'il faut ne pas les déclarer du tout ou les déclarer dans une autre case ? Est ce que je peux modifier ma déclaration facilement ?


Salut cher Julizn, tu peux modifier ta déclaration facilement tant que tu es toujours dans les délais.

Un début de réponse sinon sur les stages :

J'ai effectué un stage avant le 1er septembre 2015, vais-je être imposé ?

Tout dépend du stage et de votre gratification. Pour les stages démarrés entre le 1er janvier et le 31 août 2015, les indemnités sont exonérées seulement si le stage est obligatoire, prévu dans un cursus scolaire ou universitaire et d'une durée inférieure ou égale à trois mois. Et ce dans la limite de 4.372 euros : au-delà de ce seuil, les sommes perçues sont imposables.

Si son stage a démarré après le 1er septembre c'est exonéré total.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut les gens.

L'an dernier nous avons déménagé au mois de juin.

De janvier à juin, nous étions avantagés par une déduction forfaitaire de 10%.
A partir de juin, nous étions avantagés par les frais réels.

Est-il nécessaire de choisir l'un ou l'autre pour l'année, ou bien peut-on faire 6 mois l'un, 6 mois l'autre ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Si son stage a démarré après le 1er septembre c'est exonéré total.


 Merci pour ta réponse mon nova d'amour. Du coup, exonéré ça veut dire qu'on ne le déclare pas ?

----------


## Praetor

Il y a de nombreuses lunes mon Papa n'avait pas déclaré mes revenus de stage. Quelque temps après le Baron local lui est tombé dessus à coups de redressement. Mais mon Papa l'a fait fuir en ripostant avec un article de loi et un certificat de scolarité.

Donc si ça n'a pas changé, pas besoin de déclarer. Mais garde des justificatifs  (certificat de scolarité, convention de stage, règlement de l'école indiquant le caractère obligatoire, etc.) on ne sait jamais. Tu peux aussi le marquer dans le champ de texte à la fin, je le fais quand je ne suis pas sûr de mon coup (comme ça ils ne peuvent pas dire que j'ai voulu cacher quelque chose ).

----------


## Manu71

Tiens j'ai économisé 153 euros en faisant ma déclaration...
Ca fait des années que je fais ma déclaration en ligne, et j'avais mais alors complètement zappé l'allocation pour enfant scolarisé. Heureusement que des collègues m'en ont parlé hier. Par contre du coup je l'ai raté pendant les 4 ans de collège.
Je sais bien que nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, mais elle pourrait être proposée par défaut quand tu as un gamin en age d'être au collège ou au lycée sur ta déclaration.

----------


## Markus

> Je sais bien que nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, mais elle pourrait être proposée par défaut quand tu as un gamin en age d'être au collège ou au lycée sur ta déclaration.


Tu peux revenir sur les années précédentes :



> Pour ce faire, rendez-vous sur  www.impots.gouv.fr , cliquez sur Mon espace, Particulier > Faire une réclamation > "réclamation sur l'impôt sur le revenu" , choisissez l'année, l'imposition concernée, le motif, détaillez votre demande dans le cadre "motif de votre demande" et fournissez les justificatifs nécessaires sous forme de fichiers joints.  Vous pourrez recevoir un accusé de réception et effectuer le suivi de votre demande à partir de votre espace.

----------


## Burr

@Jeckhyl
Tu ne peux pas choisir. Tu calcules tes frais réels pour la deuxième moitié de l'année et tu l'indiques si c'est supérieur aux 10%. Donc tu es un peu perdant.

@Julizn
Oui, si c'est exo, tu ne fais apparaître la somme. Par contre mentionne le en remarque complémentaire à la fin de ta télédéclaration.

@Manu71
Tu peux revenir sur 2013 et 2014. Fais la manip indiqué par Markus.

----------


## Manu71

> @Manu71
> Tu peux revenir sur 2013 et 2014. Fais la manip indiqué par Markus.


Merci de l'info à vous deux, je vais voir ça !

----------


## Anonyme32145

> @Julizn Oui, si c'est exo, tu ne fais apparaître la somme. Par contre mentionne le en remarque complémentaire à la fin de ta télédéclaration.


  Merci (à toi et aux autres)  ::lol::

----------


## tenshu

> Il y a de nombreuses lunes mon Papa n'avait pas déclaré mes revenus de stage. Quelque temps après le Baron local lui est tombé dessus à coups de redressement. Mais mon Papa l'a fait fuir en ripostant avec un article de loi et un certificat de scolarité.
> 
> Donc si ça n'a pas changé, pas besoin de déclarer. Mais garde des justificatifs  (certificat de scolarité, convention de stage, règlement de l'école indiquant le caractère obligatoire, etc.) on ne sait jamais. Tu peux aussi le marquer dans le champ de texte à la fin, je le fais quand je ne suis pas sûr de mon coup (comme ça ils ne peuvent pas dire que j'ai voulu cacher quelque chose ).


J'ai eu à le faire puisqu'il arrive que des société pré déclarent les revenus alors qu'il ne faut pas.

Bon il aura fallu que je lui transmette le contrat + 13 fiches de paye  ::sad::

----------


## L0ur5

Je repose ma question ici, ce sera peut-être plus pertinent :




> Hey les canards qui bossent dans l'IT, est ce que vous savez si il existe, d'une façon ou d'une autre, un quelconque label "écologique" ou "développement durable" concernant le système d'information d'une boite (par exemple garantie de ne pas consommer plus de X watts par employés, de n'utiliser que du matériel possédant une certaine efficacité énergétique, etc) qui donne droits à des avantages (réductions des taxes, déduction d'impôts, etc)?

----------


## Roupille

Si tu parles de crédits ou réductions d'impôt pour les professionnels et pour des dépenses en faveur de la qualité environnementale, ça n'existe pas pour eux.

----------


## Maedhros

Salut,

J'aurai voulu savoir si ce que j'ai rentré dans la partie "détail"pour les frais réel étaient correct :

_Au montant global de mon salaire, j'ai rajouté 764€ correspondant aux avantages en nature (Chauffage & électricité, communication et transport) pour le calcul des frais réel.
Nbre jours travaillés au bureau : 78 jours
Trajet : adresse googlemap
Distance domicile travail : 72,7Km 
l'intégralité de la distance est prise en compte car le domicile de ma conjointe et moi même est situé entre nos 2 lieux de travail : Rouen (env. 25km) et Herblay (env 72.7km). Je dispose des documents attestant que le domicile nous appartient à tout deux : Taxes d'habitation, taxes foncière et titre de propriété.

Calcul : Soit l'aller retour 72,7km x 2= 145.4km/jour x 78 jours soit 11341km/an

Frais de repas :
78 jours x 4.65 soit 362 euros/an_  (pas de lieu de restauration collective et pas de justificatif)

Pour ma femme, j'ai fait la même chose. Par contre une petite question : la ou elle travaille il y a un lieu de restauration collective. Par contre elle n'a pas de justification pour les repas pris (directement enlevé sur le salaire en fin de mois). Du coup, est ce que je mets des repas à 4.65€ ou bien je ne déduis rien (ce que j'ai fait les 2 dernière années) ?

----------


## Ventilo

Petite question frais réels pour être sur. J'ai déménagé au 1er aout, je suis passé de 7 km a 18 km.

Il faut que je fasse ["jours effectivement travaillés janvier au 31 juillet (vacances déduites) * 7" + "jours effectivement travaillés (vacances déduites) 1er aout - 31 décembre *18) ] * bareme frais ?

Sauf que j'ai changé de voiture en novembre (pour une + grosse). Je suis obligé de le préciser ?  ::siffle::  Sinon comment je fais ?

Par Mappy, il y a 2 trajets, le mode "petite départementale pourrie" qui fait 15 km et le trajet confort qui fait 18 km (en temps c'est kiff kiff) est-ce que j'ai une obligation de prendre le plus petit ?


J'ai une cantine administrative et mes repas sont subventionnés par l'employeur (1.22 €) je n'ai donc pas le droit d'ajouter mes frais de repas ?

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, question prélèvements automatiques/mensualisations.
Grâce à la naissance de la p'tite l'an dernier, madame ne paie pas d’impôts cette année.
Mieux c'est les impôts qui payent madame  :Cigare: 
Par contre, à la fin de la télédéclaration j'ai eu un message qui disait "ok on te paye mais on vire ta mensualisation du coup thxbybye".
je comprend bien le truc mais on voudrait maintenir cette mensualisation (les 5€ mini de prélevé tous les mois de mémoire). Comment je peux faire ?

Merci d'avance !

(si c'est pas clair on passe en MP).

----------


## Utharion

Faire les caisses de l'Etat !

Je peux te filer mon RIB, et je m'engage à reverser les virements à l'Etat.

----------


## Ventilo

2 fois que je refais les simulations : ma compagne déclare bien plus que moi cette année, si je mets notre fille sur ma déclaration, on paie au total moins d’impôts que si c'est sur celle de ma copine.
Je comprends pas pourquoi, ca me perturbe.  Et elle ca l'énerve.
Enfin si je vois bien que j'ai une ligne décote  :nawak:

----------


## gros_bidule

Dites, en 2015 j'ai fait un don via jaimelinfo.fr, et le bénéficiaire (ArretSurImages) me donne droit à un crédit d'impot. 
J'ai un reçu qui va bien, mais je peine à trouver la case à remplir dans ma déclaration des revenus (version online, j'en suis à l'étape 3 : Revenus et charges / RÉDUCTIONS ET CRÉDITS D'IMPÔT).
Vous sauriez comment remplir le bignou ? Je suis largué.
Merci  ::):

----------


## Burr

> Bonjour, question prélèvements automatiques/mensualisations.
> Grâce à la naissance de la p'tite l'an dernier, madame ne paie pas d’impôts cette année.
> Mieux c'est les impôts qui payent madame 
> Par contre, à la fin de la télédéclaration j'ai eu un message qui disait "ok on te paye mais on vire ta mensualisation du coup thxbybye".
> je comprend bien le truc mais on voudrait maintenir cette mensualisation (les 5€ mini de prélevé tous les mois de mémoire). Comment je peux faire ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !
> 
> (si c'est pas clair on passe en MP).


Etant donné que la mensualisation est toujours basée sur le dernier impôt, forcément les mensualités deviennent nulles. Ça ne sert à rien de refaire une mensualité pour cette année car tu seras remboursé en fin d'année quand le lien sera fait entre ton absence d'impôt et ce que tu auras versé en trop. 
Par contre tu peux prévoir pour l'année prochaine en refaisant une mensualité pour les revenus 2016 (fais la à partir de fin Novembre début Décembre). Tu peux le faire soit à partir de ton compte fiscal soit en contactant ton centre prélèvement service.

@Ventilo 
En mettant ta fille sur ta déclaration, tu dois bénéficier d'une décote importante (elle ratisse encore plus large cette année). Cette décote doit plus que compenser le bénéfice de la demi-part sur la décla de ta compagne qui est de plus en plus plafonnée.

@ gros_bidule
C'est la case 7UF. Au début de ta décla internet, tu as un moteur de recherche où tu peux rentrer cette case, c'est plus pratique que de chercher manuellement la catégorie à cocher.

@contribuableencolere
La rage des gens qui payent des impôts  :Cigare: 
http://www.contribuables.org/

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Etant donné que la mensualisation est toujours basée sur le dernier impôt, forcément les mensualités deviennent nulles. Ça ne sert à rien de refaire une mensualité pour cette année car tu seras remboursé en fin d'année quand le lien sera fait entre ton absence d'impôt et ce que tu auras versé en trop. 
> Par contre tu peux prévoir pour l'année prochaine en refaisant une mensualité pour les revenus 2016 (fais la à partir de fin Novembre début Décembre). Tu peux le faire soit à partir de ton compte fiscal soit en contactant ton centre prélèvement service.


Merci 1000 !

----------


## OMar92

Le topic des impôts en page 4 alors que la limite de déclaration par internet est dans 2 jours par internet (et pour les départements concernés)?  ::o: 

J'aurais juste une petite question technique : je dois déclarer des revenus immobiliers (en micro-foncier) à moitié avec ma sœur, cette somme se monte à 6797,96€, il me semble que l'administration fait "cadeau" des centimes, donc, ma sœur et moi devons chacun déclarer 3348€ (et tant pis pour les 1,96€ qui ne seront pas pris en compte), c'est ça?

----------


## Burr

> Le topic des impôts en page 4 alors que la limite de déclaration par internet est dans 2 jours par internet (et pour les départements concernés)? 
> 
> J'aurais juste une petite question technique : je dois déclarer des revenus immobiliers (en micro-foncier) à moitié avec ma sœur, cette somme se monte à 6797,96€, il me semble que l'administration fait "cadeau" des centimes, donc, ma sœur et moi devons chacun déclarer 3348€ (et tant pis pour les 1,96€ qui ne seront pas pris en compte), c'est ça?


Etant donné qu'on arrondit à l'euro le plus proche, ce serait plutôt 6797,96 arrondi à 6798 et donc divisé par 2, 3349 €.

----------


## OMar92

> Etant donné qu'on arrondit à l'euro le plus proche, ce serait plutôt 6797,96 arrondi à 6798 et donc divisé par 2, 3349 €.


 ::o: 
J'étais persuadé qu'on ne tenait pas compte des centimes, bon ben je corrige alors...

----------


## Praetor

Omar veut gruger le fisc!

----------


## nova

> J'étais persuadé qu'on ne tenait pas compte des centimes, bon ben je corrige alors...


Ca va si tu te plante d'un euro tu risque pas grand chose :D

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bonsoir
Justement je me réveille à l'arrache, désolé pour la question au dernier moment. Je m'autoquote de l'an passé : 




> Dites, à vous lire parler de frais, toussa, il me vient une question. J'y connais rien, je n'ai jamais été confronté à ça, donc c'est une question de débutant.
> J'ai déménagé  il y a un mois dans le 66. Je suis nomade, et dois souvent me déplacer. Pour mon boulot, ils ne prennent les frais qu'à partir de Toulouse, qui est à 2h30 de route. De là je peux prendre des avions, des trains, etc... ce sont les notes de frais classiques de mon  boulot. Je fais ce chemin à mes frais (je le savais quand j'ai déménagé, inutile de me plaindre).
> 
> Mais dans ces frais dont vous parlez et que vous déclarez, est-il possible d'inclure ces 5h de route quasi hebdomadaires ? (évidemment quand je déclarerai mes revenus 2015 en 2016 l'an prochain) Ou bien ça n'a rien à voir, j'ai rien à déclarer, je me fourvoie et on n'en parle plus ?
> 
> Merci


Après que fishinou a demandé des précisions




> La boîte est basée à Bordeaux.
> Elle a des locaux également à Paris, Grenoble et Poitiers.
> Elle accepte que ses salariés prennent le statut nomade dans certaines villes : Lyon, Lille, Toulouse. Le nomade bosse de chez lui, et quand il se déplace, ses frais démarrent à partir d'une de ces villes. 
> J'ai fait le choix d'être nomade, et de déménager en connaissance de cause ailleurs que dans ces villes. A 2h30 de route de Toulouse, le plus proche. J'ai signé un avenant à mon contrat en ce sens (qui me base à Toulouse)
> Ce déménagement pour me rapprocher de ma belle-famille. Pour le boulot de ma femme, peu importe le lieu : elle ouvre un cabinet libéral dans notre baraque.
> 
> Donc officiellement pour mon boulot je vis à Toulouse (même si mon N+1 est bien au courant d'où je vis pour de vrai). Maintenant mon domicile est bel et bien dans mon bled perdu dans les montagnes. C'est mon domicile du point de vue des impôts.


Puis une réponse de Nirn




> Ça ne se compte pas en heure.
> C'est fonction des chevaux de ta voiture, entre autres et c'est limité (de mémoire, 80km pour un aller retour domicile-boulot).
> Tu peux regarder ce que donne l'évaluation ici je pense, si tu sais combien de km tu fais dans l'année.


J'ai compté 11 A/R à 500 km l'année 2015 pour le boulot. Si je regarde la feuille de calcul mise en lien par Nirn



Sauf que Nirn précise un max de 80 km par A/R (cous confirmez ?). Donc ça donnerait plutôt :



Questions 
1) confirmez vous que j'ai le droit de déclarer des frais de ce type vu ma situation ? (nomade amené à se déplacer pour le boulot, en l'occurrence 11 fois l'an passé, mais bossant chez moi le reste du temps)
2) Si oui, est-ce que cette somme calculée de 434 € est juste ?
3) Si oui, j'en fais quoi, je la déclare où ? C'est retranchée de la somme que je serai amené à payer en 2016 ?

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Praetor

880 sur une année, c'est vraiment pas beaucoup. Même 5500 c'est pas énorme en fait. Le forfait est probablement plus intéressant dans ton cas, non? A confirmer par un vrai expert  ::P:

----------


## Gobbopathe

Oui parce que la majeure partie du temps je bosse de chez moi, pas d'A/R quotidien  ::): 
En gros j'ai eu 11 semaines où je me suis déplacé dans l'année 2015, et chacune de ces semaines eh bien je prends ma voiture pour aller à Toulouse, de là je prends train ou avion, me balade, puis reviens en fin de semaine et refait le trajet inverse pour rentrer chez moi
Et en quoi consiste ce *forfait* ? J'y connais rien  ::unsure::

----------


## Cedski

ce sont les 10% forfaitaire déduit par défaut.

Si tu déclares au frais réels tu n'as plus ces 10%, logique. 

A 450€ ça n'a donc absolument aucun interet. Sauf si tu as d'autres frais à déduire... Mais il va en falloir un paquet...

----------


## Burr

Quand tu ne déclares pas de frais réels, tu bénéficies automatiquement d'un forfait qui minore de 10% de ton salaire imposable (même si tu vas à pied au boulot).

En fait déclarer environ 400 euros de frais réels n'est intéressant que si tu gagnes moins de 4000 euros sur l'année. Donc à mon avis ça ne sert à rien de les indiquer.

----------


## OMar92

> Omar veut gruger le fisc!





> Ca va si tu te plante d'un euro tu risque pas grand chose :D


D'autant que si je déclare 1 de plus ou un euro de moins, mathématiquement, y'a peu de chance que ça change mon impôts final...  ::P: 
Mais bon, ce serait couillon de se faire tirer les oreilles pour 1€...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> D'autant que si je déclare 1 de plus ou un euro de moins, mathématiquement, y'a peu de chance que ça change mon impôts final...


T'es fou, ça va peut être te faire changer de trancher et tu vas payer beaucoup plus !  ::P:  :con: :mecquicomprendrien:

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Quand tu ne déclares pas de frais réels, tu bénéficies automatiquement d'un forfait qui minore de 10% de ton salaire imposable (même si tu vas à pied au boulot).
> 
> En fait déclarer environ 400 euros de frais réels n'est intéressant que si tu gagnes moins de 4000 euros sur l'année. Donc à mon avis ça ne sert à rien de les indiquer.


Ok j'ai compris, merci à vous
Et vous confirmez que le max par A/R est de 80 km ? Je ne peux donc pas déclarer mes 5500 km ? Parce que là du coup ça deviendrait intéressant

----------


## fishinou

Messieurs,

fin 2015 nous avons acheté un appart'. Pour ce faire, nous avons bénéficié de donations de la part de nos parents respectifs (mes parents nous on filé des thunes, mes beaux-parents nous ont filé des thunes, somme identique).

On avait bien regardé à l'époque, si j'ai tout compris, il semblerait que chaque parent puisse donner jusqu'à 100k€ (soit 200k€, 100k€ de la mère et 100k€ du père) à chacun de ses enfant sur une période de 15 ans en étant exonéré d'un quelconque impôt. Bon pour la somme pas de soucis, on est bien loin des 200k malheureusement  ::P: 

Mais sur le principe, est-ce qu'on aurait du "déclarer" ces donts quelque part ?

----------


## nova

Oui fallait faire un imprimé fiscal .

----------


## fishinou

> Oui fallait faire un imprimé fiscal .


Kézaco ?

Je ne trouve que IFU mais ça à l'air d'être pour des revenus immobilier ...

----------


## nova

> Kézaco ?
> 
> Je ne trouve que IFU mais ça à l'air d'être pour des revenus immobilier ...


http://droit-finances.commentcamarch...-dons-art-790g

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Hello les canards,

Je risque prochainement de devenir Travailleur Frontalier, et je galère à faire une simulation sur le site des impôts officiel de notre gouvernement vive la france.

Le site me propose de m'adresser à mon centre d’impôts, mais j'avoue que je préférerais avoir l'avis, ainsi que la rapidité d'un canard qui s'y connait dans la matière (en MP si possible)

D'avance merci!

----------


## wushu_calimero

Saluts les canards experts.

Mme est kiné, et on est sur sa mutuelle (la mienne est obligatoire et pas chère mais la sienne rembourse pas trop mal). Or donc on vient (enfn,elle vient de retrouver...) une attestation de droit à réduction visant l'art. 154 bis CGI. Mais comme elle est kiné "agent contractuel de la fonction public" [CDI mais donc pas fonctionaire], est ce que c'est considéré comme une profession non commerciale ? Est ce qu'on peut déduire ?

Sur un malentendu....

merki

----------


## nova

M'est avis que non . l'article 154 du CGI c'est de la madelin et ca se déduit du résultat comptable d'un indépendant. Comme Mme n'est pas indépendante je pense pas que ca soit déductible.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Je pense pareil, mais ou cas où "profession non commerciales" recouvre + que libéral...

----------


## moare

Salut les canards!

Avec ma copine, on envisage de partir faire un PVT en Nouvelle-Zélande, la période serait a priori de Mai 2017 à ???? on va dire Mai 2018 pour simplifier et je commence a me renseigner.

J'ai bien fait quelques recherches sur les forums mais c'est trop compliqué pour mon niveau de noob des zimpots...

Du coup je voudrai confirmation sur certains points :
- Il faut que je fasse ma déclaration de l'année 2016 avant de partir.
- Du coup durant mon pvt, je vais payer mes impôts en France et en NZ (vu que le prélèvement se fait a la source là bas), c'est bien ça, (mais une partie des impots NZ peuvent être récupérés si j'ai bien compris)?
- Il faut donc que j'ai un moyen de paiement en France pour les impots?
- Au niveau de l'adresse, je n'en aurai pas a fournir puisque le but est de bouger, c'est possible ou il faut que je m'arrange avec des amis/famille?
- enfin juste pour confirmation, étant donné que le prélèvement a la source sera mis en place a mon retour (et que donc 2017 sera a priori une année blanche ou je ne gagnerai pas grand chose), je fais donc le pire choix de dates possibles c'est bien ça?  ::'(: 

Merci pour votre expertise!

----------


## Praetor

Nan c'est nickel pour les dates, tes revenus français 2017 et 2018 seront amputés de moitié environ  (le top aurait été 1er juillet - 30 juin) donc ton taux d'imposition sera en chute libre  ::): 

Pas besoin d'adresse en France, le service des non-résidents s'occupera de ton cas  ::trollface::  Par contre garde ton compte en France, ce sera plus simple pour les impôts.

----------


## moare

> Nan c'est nickel pour les dates, tes revenus français 2017 et 2018 seront amputés de moitié environ  (le top aurait été 1er juillet - 30 juin) donc ton taux d'imposition sera en chute libre 
> 
> Pas besoin d'adresse en France, le service des non-résidents s'occupera de ton cas  Par contre garde ton compte en France, ce sera plus simple pour les impôts.


Cette mais du coup en 2017 je vais payer les impôts de mes revenus 2016 (donc ceux où j'ai gagné un bon salaire, année pleine).
Et en 2018, je vais payer ceux de 2018 (vu qu'il y aura mise en place du prélèvement a la source et que 2017 sera une année blanche).
Ou alors j'ai raté un truc  ::blink::

----------


## Praetor

Ah oui, j'ai zappé l'arrivée du prélèvement à la source en France  ::unsure:: 
Je ne connais pas les subtilités associées, mon experience se limite aux effets de l'expat'.

----------


## Anon26492

> Cette mais du coup en 2017 je vais payer les impôts de mes revenus 2016 (donc ceux où j'ai gagné un bon salaire, année pleine).
> Et en 2018, je vais payer ceux de 2018 (vu qu'il y aura mise en place du prélèvement a la source et que 2017 sera une année blanche).
> Ou alors j'ai raté un truc


Oui, il y a une année blanche.
Sauf qu'en pratique tu payeras les impôts chaque année. En 2017 l'impôt sur 2016, en 2018 l'impôt 2018.
L'année blanche interviendra après ta mort. Tes héritiers auront du payer tes impôts l'année d'après, ils ne le feront plus.

----------


## Praetor

Donc c'est en 2017 qu'il faut réaliser les plus-values c'est ça ?

----------


## Anon26492

Je ne pense pas que les sources de revenus autres que salariées soient concernées par l'imposition à la source.

----------


## moare

Snif, du coup c'est bien ce que je pensais alors, pas la bonne année pour partir mais tant pis!

Merci pour ces infos, pour tous les détails je me rapprocherai de mon centre des impots quelques mois avant mon départ  :;):

----------


## nova

> Donc c'est en 2017 qu'il faut réaliser les plus-values c'est ça ?


On en sait trop rien pour le moment mais oui ya plein de petits patrons and co qui espèrent pouvoir se balancer des tonnes de dividende et autre sur l'année blanche. Mais je serai fort étonné que l'état laisse faire.

----------


## moare

> L'année blanche interviendra après ta mort. Tes héritiers auront du payer tes impôts l'année d'après, ils ne le feront plus.


Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas ce point sur les décès, donc en fait l'état fait bien "cadeau" d'une année d'impots même si c'est a titre posthume.

en tout cas, oui je me demande comment ils vont mettre en place ça pour éviter toutes les magouilles qui en découlent, il faudrait qu'il fasse une année basée sur la moyenne des 2 années précédentes en fait pour être "juste", mais cette hypothèse ne semble pas avoir été évoquée.

----------


## Markus

> Ah tiens je ne connaissais pas ce point sur les décès, donc en fait l'état fait bien "cadeau" d'une année d'impots même si c'est a titre posthume.


Euh non. Aujourd'hui lors des décès les héritiers doivent déclarés les revenus de la personne décédées après le décès. Ce qui est compréhensible puisque si la personne décède mi-2016, elle n'a pas payé ses impôts sur ces revenus du 1er semestre 2016.
Avec le prélèvement à la source. Tu paieras l'année même de tes revenus donc la personne décédée aura déjà payé ces impôts au moment de son décès, à l'exception du mois du décès. Il n'y a pas de cadeau de l'état. A moins que j'ai raté un point.

----------


## moare

> Euh non. Aujourd'hui lors des décès les héritiers doivent déclarés les revenus de la personne décédées après le décès. Ce qui est compréhensible puisque si la personne décède mi-2016, elle n'a pas payé ses impôts sur ces revenus du 1er semestre 2016.
> Avec le prélèvement à la source. Tu paieras l'année même de tes revenus donc la personne décédée aura déjà payé ces impôts au moment de son décès, à l'exception du mois du décès. Il n'y a pas de cadeau de l'état. A moins que j'ai raté un point.


Ben c'est ce que je dis, au final ca fait un manque a gagner pour l'était puisqu'une personne qui décède n'a plus d'arriéré d'impots a gagner, on gagne donc une année d'impots (celle d'après notre mort), d'où un manque a gagner pour l'état. Ce manque a gagner sera juste lissé dans le temps en fonction des décès en fait.

Concrètement si je décède maintenant, l'état va toucher les impôts sur l'année que je n'ai pas encore payé.
Si je décède en 2018, l'état ne touchera rien (ou quasi), et ne touchera pas les impots sur les revenus de l'année 2017 (blanche), donc manque a gagner.

du moins je le vois comme ça  ::unsure::

----------


## Markus

> Ben c'est ce que je dis, au final ca fait un manque a gagner pour l'était puisqu'une personne qui décède n'a plus d'arriéré d'impots a gagner, on gagne donc une année d'impots (celle d'après notre mort), d'où un manque a gagner pour l'état. Ce manque a gagner sera juste lissé dans le temps en fonction des décès en fait.
> 
> Concrètement si je décède maintenant, l'état va toucher les impôts sur l'année que je n'ai pas encore payé.
> Si je décède en 2018, l'état ne touchera rien (ou quasi), et ne touchera pas les impots sur les revenus de l'année 2017 (blanche), donc manque a gagner.
> 
> du moins je le vois comme ça


Il va y avoir un trou pour les personnes qui décéderont en 2017 et 2018, à moins que le cas ne soit prévu.  ::):  Pour les autres années, je ne vois pas de manque à gagner.

----------


## fishinou

> Oui, il y a une année blanche.
> Sauf qu'en pratique tu payeras les impôts chaque année. En 2017 l'impôt sur 2016, en 2018 l'impôt 2018.
> L'année blanche interviendra après ta mort. Tes héritiers auront du payer tes impôts l'année d'après, ils ne le feront plus.


Mais du coup c'est quand qu'on paye les impôts sur 2017 ?!?

----------


## Enyss

Jamais  :Fourbe:

----------


## Markus

> Jamais


Pas tout à fait. Un article de ce matin.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Vous avez un lien qui synthétise un peu comment ça va se passer, ce qu'on en sait ?
Je suis un peu inquiet parce que notre foyer un des revenus complètement aléatoire et ça sera le cas pendant assez longtemps.

----------


## Markus

Je crois que personne ne sait vraiment comment ça va se passer. Comme indiqué dans l'article ça sera discuté cet automne.

----------


## Anonyme32145

D'accord  ::unsure::  Je sais pas comment ça se passe dans les autres pays en fait pour savoir combien ils vont prendre d'impôts.
Si je suis musicien et que je gagne 20000€ en Janvier parce que je fais une musique pour une pub mais que je gagne rien du tout le reste de l'année, comment les 20 000€ sont imposés "à la source" ? Comme si j'allais gagner 12x20000, et donc comme si j'étais dans les plus hautes tranches ? Avec un remboursement en fin d'année ?

----------


## Praetor

En Suisse le taux est calculé tous les mois en fonction du salaire touché. Donc le mois du 13e mois ou du bonus ça pique. L'année suivante on peut/doit (selon situation) faire une déclaration et c'est régularisé.

----------


## Ventilo

Le prélèvement à la source c'est le bordel. 
Déjà ça ne concernerait pas les indépendants. 
Ensuite le gouvernement vient d'annoncer sa connerie de taux neutre. L'employeur va prélever x% et le contribuable va payer le reste aux impôts directement. Ça va être trop pratique à gérer en interne. 
Et entre-temps il y a les présidentielles. 

Seule chose sûre,  les revenus exceptionnels 2017 seront t imposés quand même.

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai lu 2 articles sur le Monde : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/argent/article...9_1657007.html
http://www.lemonde.fr/argent/article...4_1657007.html

Mais malheureusement aucun ne répond à mon inquiétude  ::sad::

----------


## Ventilo

Julizn t'as pas compris. Le taux de l'année 2020 est déterminé par le revenu 2019. Et sera ajusté quand on fera la déclaration des revenus 2020, qui interviendra au printemps 2021.

De plus je suppose que si tu n'es payé qu'un seul mois dans l'année, c'est que tu es indépendant, quelque soit la forme, mais pas salarié. Le prélèvement à la source ne s'appliquera pas.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Non les intermittents du spectacles sont des salariés en CDD. Quand tu bosses sur un tournage tu es salarié d'une production X ou Y pour un certains nombre de jours, donc je pense que le prélèvement à la source s'applique.
Mais effectivement si c'est par rapport au revenu de l'année précédente, c'est pas beaucoup moins compliqué que la situation actuelle, mais pas plus non plus.

----------


## Qiou87

Question qui concerne l'appel de fonds que je viens de recevoir suite à ma déclaration pour les revenus 2015:
- Mme et moi déclarons ensemble pour la première fois
- jusqu'ici elle était mensualisée et pas moi
- l'appel de fonds correspond à ses revenus + les miens et il est bien à nos deux noms, MAIS il ne tient compte que de ce que j'ai payé (1er et 2e acompte) et pas elle. Le montant appelé est donc bien supérieur à ce qu'on devrait payer. Il faudrait en déduire ce qu'elle paie chaque mois, multiplié par le nombre de mois dans l'année 2016 qu'elle va payer avant que les impôts ne se rendent compte qu'on est désormais à deux.

Etant donné que nos finances sont serrées (on vient d'acheter ensemble et on rénove), je ne peux pas me permettre de sortir 1200€ en plus juste pour rire, le temps que tout soit réglé. Et voici la question:
- puis-je réclamer facilement, en ligne par exemple, pour que soit rectifié cet appel de fonds en tenant compte des versements mensuels de Madame?
- si non, puis-je payer un montant inférieur à ce qui est appelé en tenant compte de ce qu'elle a déjà versé, avec les fameux 10% de marge d'erreur au delà desquels je pourrai avoir une pénalité? Quitte à joindre le justificatif de ses versements mensuels comme preuve?
- si tout ceci n'est pas possible, combien de temps environ s'écoulera-t-il avant que les finances publiques me remboursent le trop-perçu?

Des bisous tout plein pour celui ou celle qui voudra bien m'aider...

----------


## Anon26492

Tu payes ce que tu dois, quitte à modifier le chiffre dans le module de paiement. Tant que t'es reglo t'auras aucun soucis.

----------


## Markus

Le fait qu'il n'est pas pris en compte les mensualités est "normal". Ce fut aussi le cas pour moi. Le montant déjà versé par madame devrait vous être remboursé, de mon expérience personnel sur août ou septembre. 
Je ne serai pas aussi catégorique que Mdt. Les montants déjà versés par ton épouse sont sur un autre numéro fiscal, dépendiez-vous au mois de la même trésorerie ?
Le mieux est d'encore de leur envoyer un mail en expliquant la situation. C'est un cas classique, ils doivent avoir une démarche adaptée.

----------


## Qiou87

On ne dépendait pas du même centre, en effet. On va tenter un coup de fil lundi pour voir, sinon une contestation par le portail web (c'est indiqué sur la fiche). Le remboursement c'est mignon mais ça me fait sortir de la trésorerie à un très mauvais moment, donc si je peux juste éviter et leur payer ce que je dois, ça m'arrange autant.  :;):

----------


## Markus

> On ne dépendait pas du même centre, en effet. On va tenter un coup de fil lundi pour voir, sinon une contestation par le portail web (c'est indiqué sur la fiche). Le remboursement c'est mignon mais ça me fait sortir de la trésorerie à un très mauvais moment, donc si je peux juste éviter et leur payer ce que je dois, ça m'arrange autant.


Baron a souvent conseillé de passer par mail. Ça laisse le temps à la personne de chercher "au calme" et la réponse est donné sous 3 jours. Si la date butoir de paiement te laisse un peu de marge, passe par le mail. En plus ça te donne un écrit daté et une réponse écrite datée. Ça peut servir.

----------


## Qiou87

Bonne idée, on va faire ça! Merci.

----------


## Ventilo

La taxe foncière est déjà visible en ligne  ::'(:

----------


## Melcirion

Elle est arrivée quand la dernière lettre des impots ?

Je ne l'ai pas reçu et sur le compte j'ai l'impression qu'elle a été envoyé à mon adresse de référence pour 2015 (aux US) et non mon adresse actuelle.
C'est pas pratique surtout que normalement les impots me doivent de l'argent pour ce tier la.
Le coté pratique des mission à l'étranger avec les taxation partout.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Pour la taxe foncière, est-ce que c'est intéressant de refaire faire calculer la valeur locative cadastrale pour voir si elle diminue pas? Ou ça peut backfire et je me retrouve à payer plus ?

----------


## nova

> Pour la taxe foncière, est-ce que c'est intéressant de refaire faire calculer la valeur locative cadastrale pour voir si elle diminue pas? Ou ça peut backfire et je me retrouve à payer plus ?


Oui tu peux largement te retrouver à payer plus, la plus part des valeurs locatives n'ayant pas été recalculé depuis des lustres.

----------


## fishinou

Hier soir on a payé la TF pour la première fois ! Ca pique un peu mais c'est toujours mieux que d'être locataire donc ça me va  ::trollface::  On en a profité pour mensualiser pour l'année prochaine aussi.

Mais je me demande, c'est basé sur quoi la TF ? La surface, la commune, la région ? J'imagine que y'a rien qu'on puisse faire de notre côté pour la diminuer (à part déménager je veux dire) ?

----------


## nova

> Hier soir on a payé la TF pour la première fois ! Ca pique un peu mais c'est toujours mieux que d'être locataire donc ça me va  On en a profité pour mensualiser pour l'année prochaine aussi.
> 
> Mais je me demande, c'est basé sur quoi la TF ? La surface, la commune, la région ? J'imagine que y'a rien qu'on puisse faire de notre côté pour la diminuer (à part déménager je veux dire) ?


Ya grosso modo 3 critères qui jouent :

-La localisation (parce que c'est ta commune/région blabla qui fixe le taux donc en général c'est plus cher dans les grandes villes parce qu'elles sont besoin de sous).
-La qualité de ton logement , c'est classé de 1 à 8 sachant que 1 c'est la villa de johny Halliday et 8 c'est Emmaus.
-La surface. Sachant que proportionnellement la valeur locative n'augmente pas autant que la surface (parce que un appart de 50m² se loue plus cher au m² qu'un appart de 100m²).

Voila c'est hyper complexe et tout mais ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que si le logement est antérieur à 1970 (date de la dernière révision des valeurs locatives) et que depuis il a été largement amélioré il ne faut surtout pas demander une révision. S'il a été construit après 1970 , logiquement la valeur locative c'est celle déclaré au moment de la construction donc idem si depuis on a ajouté des tas de trucs de confort c'est pas la peine tu vas payer plus cher.

----------


## fishinou

Merci pour les explications !

Ou je peux trouver la "qualité" de mon logement du coup ?

----------


## Cedski

Ah cette TF.. Ne pas habiter Grenoble c'est un conseil.  ::cry::  Fist fucking de première.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Par curiosité tu paies combien du mètre carré sur Grenoble si c'est pas indiscret tout ça ?
Nan bah c'est pas du tout proportionnel je pense de toutes façons, laisse tomber.

Edit : merci nova pour ta réponse.

----------


## Cedski

1009€ pour un T2 de 42m².
Précisions: c'est du très récent BBC (2013), grande terrasse (28m²)

Ca reste totalement dément, 24€ du m².

----------


## fishinou

::O: 

Je suis à 9,6 € du m²

----------


## Star-Platinum

Ah ouais quand même, putain.

Je suis à 1832€ pour 85m2, mont saint aignan haute normandie immeuble de 1985.

----------


## Cedski

Bon je le savais en avance... Et j'ai été exonéré pendant 2 ans 1/2. Mais bon, il n’empêche. Je pense que c'est un score difficile à battre. Il y a déjà quasi 650 balles rien que pour la part communale.

----------


## fishinou

Et pour enchainer, la TH est attendu pour quand ?

----------


## Cedski

En novembre. Grosso merdo égale à la TF, un poil moins chère dans mon cas.

----------


## nova

> Et pour enchainer, la TH est attendu pour quand ?


Un mois après.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Le truc qui me saoule c'est que je commence à gueuler comme un petit vieux parce qu'ils enlèvent des trucs tous les ans, 
cette année ils ont supprimé la collecte du verre à domicile et des installations sportives en plein air qui étaient gratuites, résultat j'ai appelé 2 fois la mairie en demandant si du coup ils allaient baisser les impôts ^^.

----------


## MrChicken

Elle commence déjà à être distribuée et pour certaines communes apparemment ça flambe sévère !! J entendais hier à la radio un +31 %!! Faudrait que je retrouve où

----------


## fishinou

De ce que j'entend, ça flambe un peu partout en France du fait des subventions de l'état qui baisse et que les collectivité vont ramasser du côté des impôts locaux ... bref, ça promet ^^

J'espère que ça dépassera pas la TF, déjà que c'est plus que ce que nous avait dis les anciens proprios ....

----------


## Zouuu

> Ah ouais quand même, putain.
> 
> Je suis à 1832€ pour 85m2, mont saint aignan haute normandie immeuble de 1985.


wat wat wat wat wat, j'ai un voisin ?  :tired:  1500 € à MSA également

----------


## fishinou

Tu as donc 70m² d'après mes calculs compliqué ^^

----------


## Zouuu

> Tu as donc 70m² d'après mes calculs compliqué ^^


Ben non, 85 m² aussi, 1444 € de TF mais un immeuble des années 60-70.

----------


## OMar92

> j'ai appelé 2 fois la mairie en demandant si du coup ils allaient baisser les impôts ^^.


Via un numéro surtaxé?  ::trollface:: 

Sans rentrer dans un débat politique, il y a beaucoup de mairies qui se plaignent que l'état redistribue moins qu'avant, du coup il faut soit qu'ils augmentent les impôts, soit qu'ils diminuent les prestations, soit qu'ils s'endettent... (soit les 3  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Zouuu

> Via un numéro surtaxé? 
> 
> Sans rentrer dans un débat politique, il y a beaucoup de mairies qui se plaignent que l'état redistribue moins qu'avant, du coup il faut soit qu'ils augmentent les impôts, soit qu'ils diminuent les prestations, soit qu'ils s'endettent... (soit les 3 ).


Où soit qu'ils fassent attenetion et qu'ils arrêtent de jeter l'argent public par les fenêtres....

----------


## iactus

Taxe foncière de mes fesses. 250 €d'augmentation l'an passé, 380 cette année, yeahhhhh  :Cigare:

----------


## Zyprexa

merci pour les infos nova,
personnellement nous avons reçu la première 1035 €  pour 65 m² dans le 94, j’attends la taxe d'habitation :/

----------


## fishinou

> Taxe foncière de mes fesses. 250 €d'augmentation l'an passé, 380 cette année, yeahhhhh


78 représente ! http://www.leparticulier.fr/jcms/p1_...-departerments

----------


## nova

> Taxe foncière de mes fesses. 250 €d'augmentation l'an passé, 380 cette année, yeahhhhh


Joli. Moi j'ai une augmentation de 30€ .

----------


## Ventilo

Ma commune de 1200 habitants a dépensé 45000 € pour l'acces handicapé du stade, j'ai peur pour les augmentations future :s

----------


## NaliReverse

Je viens de recevoir la mienne. La partie inter communale a augmentée de 900% ! Nan mais ça va faut pas se gêner ! Heureusement la taxe d'ordures ménagères baisse de 30% mais ça fait mal quand même.

----------


## tenshu

Vivement l'avis de la TH, je la paye alors que j'ai quitté la France depuis Mars.
80€ de moins a payer par mois  :Bave:

----------


## Kayrah

Cette année j'ai payée mes toutes premières impôts (je travaille hors alternance avec un CDI depuis seulement 1 an et demi). 1584€. J'ai failli avoir un deuxième trou d'cul mais ça va, j'ai réussi à m'en sortir. Par contre j'ai opté pour la mensualité pour 2017. J'espère que c'est plus avantageux que de lâcher une grosse somme d'un seul coup. Cependant j'imagine que je vais devoir bien gérer mes comptes.  :<_<:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Hello.

Ca fait 4 ans que je ne vis plus en France, mais mes parents continuent de recevoir des avis de déclaration d’impôts et relances associées.

Y as t'il un moyen simple et efficace pour faire comprendre aux impôts que c'est pas la peine d'insister?  ::P:

----------


## Kayrah

Lorsque j'ai quitté la Belgique, j'ai dû me faire radier des listes de ma commune et donc des impôts également, pour ensuite me déclarer en France. Faut juste leur signaler ton changement de situation je crois.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Alors, de façon précise, qui faut-il prévenir, de quelle manière, et avec quels papiers?

Je dis ça car j'ai déjà eu affaire aux impôts a plusieurs reprises depuis mon départ, mais ça semble pas être passé, comme information  ::P:

----------


## Kayrah

Il faut prévenir le centre des impôts où tu étais déclaré. Leur signaler que tu déclares à présent tes impôts dans le pays dans lequel tu résides et travaille. A la limite, tu leur envoies un justificatif de domicile histoire de bien leur faire passer l'info, et pourquoi pas quelques papiers complémentaires comme avis d'impôt, etc.  ::P:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Mon problème de juif errant, de pâtre grec! et mes cheveux aux quatre vent... C'est que j'ai été déclaré dans bien 4 centres d’impôts différents  ::P: 

J'ai l'impression que je suis bon pour faire 4 fois la démarche... J'espère que celui reçu récemment par mes vieux est le dernier  ::P:

----------


## Markus

> Mon problème de juif errant, de pâtre grec! et mes cheveux aux quatre vent... C'est que j'ai été déclaré dans bien 4 centres d’impôts différents 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que je suis bon pour faire 4 fois la démarche... J'espère que celui reçu récemment par mes vieux est le dernier


Il existe un centre des impôts dédiés aux expatriés. Si tu cherches sur le topic tu devrais trouver des canards qui sont dans ton cas.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Merci, ça a orienté ma recherche. J'ai trouvé ça:

sip.nonresidents@dgfip.finances.gouv.fr

http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...ance&sfid=1250

"service des non-résidents".

Ya juste pas la case "foutez-la paix à mes vieux avec vos histoires de déclaration"  ::P: 

En fait, à les lire, j'ai même la vague impression qu'ils considèrent que je devrais faire une déclaration quand même, avec rien dessus? Peuvent pas juste me rayer des listes?

Je vais envoyer un mail pour savoir  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Le service des non-résidents !  :fear:

T'auras peut-être une reponse d'ici un mois ou deux. Peut-être. Et il y a une chance sur deux que la réponse soit à côté de la plaque. Et même s'ils te disent que c'est pris en compte, il y a une probabilité de 75% que tes parents reçoivent quand même un truc l'an prochain  ::P:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Vous ne me rassurez guère  :tired: 

Déjà qu'un des centres d'impôts a réussi à trouver mon employeur à l'étranger pour me faire payer un soulte genre 6 ans après  ::P:  (c'était très drôle de voir 4-5 adresses barrées à la main les unes après les autres, suivant mon errance, ils ont aussi essayé d'anciens employeurs et banques dans lesquelles je n'avais plus de comptes, tenaces les bougres! Pour ça ils sont efficaces  ::P: ), il était bien embêté (l'entreprise n'a pas de chéquiers en euros) et j'ai eu du mal à leur faire comprendre que je voulais régulariser moi-même...

(c'était mes premiers années et j’étais un jeune ric-rac  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ragondin

> Vous ne me rassurez guère 
> 
> Déjà qu'un des centres d'impôts a réussi à trouver mon employeur à l'étranger pour me faire payer un soulte genre 6 ans après  (c'était très drôle de voir 4-5 adresses barrées à la main les unes après les autres, suivant mon errance, ils ont aussi essayé d'anciens employeurs et banques dans lesquelles je n'avais plus de comptes, tenaces les bougres! Pour ça ils sont efficaces ), il était bien embêté (l'entreprise n'a pas de chéquiers en euros) et j'ai eu du mal à leur faire comprendre que je voulais régulariser moi-même...
> 
> (c'était mes premiers années et j’étais un jeune ric-rac )


Perso, j'ai envoyé un mail à mon centre des impôts avant de partir en leur indiquant qu'à cette date, je ne serai plus domicilié en France. Ils ont accusés réception et depuis, sous mon compte, je dépends du centre pour les non résidents. Passe par ton centre des impôts et envoie aussi un mail à l'adresse que tu as trouvé. Ils m'ont répondu sous 72H et tout s'est bien passé pour l'instant.  ::):

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Thanks! Je vous dirais quoi. ^^

----------


## ZenZ

Je viens de prendre +106 euros par rapport à l'année dernière en taxe foncière ...

En cumulant taxe foncière + taxe d'habitation je viens de lâcher 1865€  ::o: 

Reste encore les impôts sur le revenu ... et noël ... cette période est assez difficile à vivre généralement :/

----------


## nefrem

On vient d'acheter dans un commune autour de Bordeaux : le foncier y prend 25% cette année.... "Bienvenue messieurs dames !"

----------


## Ewen

> 1009€ pour un T2 de 42m².
> Précisions: c'est du très récent BBC (2013), grande terrasse (28m²)
> 
> Ca reste totalement dément, 24€ du m².


Je suis sur Fontaine, à 100m du panneau Grenoble, et on paye 1650€ pour du 70m² (BBC de 2013) c'est équivalent et ça fait mal

----------


## Markus

Petit rappel, le topic est normalement dédié aux canards qui ont des questions sur leurs impôts pas aux discussions sur le montant et les augmentations.

----------


## Neo_13

Question parafiscale : j'envisage d'acheter un logement.

Je ne suis pas très loin des plafonds des PTZ+ et Tva 5,5, mais du mauvais coté.

- qu'est-ce qu'il se passe, compte tenu de notre séparation de bien, si mon épouse et moi même faisons 2 prêts, elle en plein pot (c'est la mieux payée), et moi en PTZ + ... (sur 50% du bien du coup, seulement) ? Marche ou marche pas ?
- qu'est-ce qu'il se passe si mon beauf, revenu=0, est déclaré habitant chez nous pendant 1 an (ce qui risque d'être le cas, c'est pas juste pour le lol) : en principe ça monte le plafond, mais que se passe-t-il quand il part (il finira par trouver un taff) ?

Le PTZ, je m'en fous pas mal, mais la TVA, c'est quand même une petite Porsche d'écart...

----------


## yuushiro

Petite question concernant la taxe foncière.
J'ai emménagé l'année dernière dans un nouvel appartement (acheté sur plan, BBC, etc...)
J'ai donc reçu cette année ma taxe foncière (que je viens de payer).

Or lors de l'achat, l'on a informé que souvent lors des 2 premières années l'on pouvait être exonéré.
A la remise des clés, j'ai donc rempli dument le formulaire H2 et fourni les pièces demandées. J'avais apporté le tout à mon centre des impôts foncier.

Est-ce que cette exonération est toujours en vigueur ? Ai-je oublié quelque chose lors de mes démarches ?

Merci

----------


## Praetor

Il faut que ta région/département/commune appliquent l'exonération. Ce n'est pas un truc national.

----------


## SDiscount

Vous auriez une idée du délai de remboursement quand on paie plus que nécessaire ?  ::ninja:: 

Je m'explique. Première année que je suis imposable (cause CDI, boulot stable, etc). Ayant zéro argent de côté avant cela, j'avais fait une demande de dossier pour payer en trois fois. N'ayant pas eu de réponse avant la date limite de paiement de l’impôt, j'ai dû demander à quelqu'un de ma famille de me filer un coup de main. Ce qu'elle a fait en payant la totalité. Seulement, j'ai reçu la validation de mon dossier quelques jours plus tard, et la première mensualité a été retirée en plus.

En gros je suis censé récupérer un peu moins de 400€... la demoiselle a qui j'avais eu affaire m'avait dit "trois semaines environ".

A part ça il va me falloir une bonne année pour espérer rembourser mon découvert, chose que j'avais déjà fait l'année dernière. C'est un peu le mythe de Sisyphe version paperasses.  :tired:

----------


## cfilou

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Où soit qu'ils fassent attenetion et qu'ils arrêtent de jeter l'argent public par les fenêtres....


Ou que les collectivités n'embauchent pas au bon vouloir du roi (du maire). Si c'est pour transférer des compétences à des syndicats intercommunaux mais pas les emplois qui vont avec...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous auriez une idée du délai de remboursement quand on paie plus que nécessaire ? 
> 
> En gros je suis censé récupérer un peu moins de 400€... la demoiselle a qui j'avais eu affaire m'avait dit "trois semaines environ".


Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, ca avait pris 3 semaines (19 jours pour être précis) quand j'avais effectué une demande de modulation des mensualités à la baisse.

C'est un peu tard mais lorsque tu fais ta déclaration d'impôt en ligne, tu reçois un Asdir (avis de situation déclarative à l'impôt sur le revenu) qui t'indiques le montant d'impôt dû pour l'année. Cela aurait permis de prévoir ce que tu devais pour le solde d'impôt et surtout de demander la mise en place d'une mensualisation pour pouvoir étaler le solde entre octobre et décembre.

----------


## SDiscount

> Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, ca avait pris 3 semaines (19 jours pour être précis) quand j'avais effectué une demande de modulation des mensualités à la baisse.
> 
> C'est un peu tard mais lorsque tu fais ta déclaration d'impôt en ligne, tu reçois un Asdir (avis de situation déclarative à l'impôt sur le revenu) qui t'indiques le montant d'impôt dû pour l'année. Cela aurait permis de prévoir ce que tu devais pour le solde d'impôt et surtout de demander la mise en place d'une mensualisation pour pouvoir étaler le solde entre octobre et décembre.


Merci pour la réponse. Je vais quand même tenter d'aller les voir. Je ne dois pas être loin des 19 jours...  ::P: 

Je pensais pouvoir passer à côté de la mensualisation sur trois mois, mais quelques imprévus en ont décidé autrement. C'est pour cette raison que je l'ai demandée tardivement et qu'elle m'a été accordée aussi tardivement.

----------


## Alpha Victor

> Cette année j'ai payée mes toutes premières impôts (je travaille hors alternance avec un CDI depuis seulement 1 an et demi). 1584€. J'ai failli avoir un deuxième trou d'cul mais ça va, j'ai réussi à m'en sortir. Par contre j'ai opté pour la mensualité pour 2017. J'espère que c'est plus avantageux que de lâcher une grosse somme d'un seul coup. Cependant j'imagine que je vais devoir bien gérer mes comptes.


Quid, à la place de la mensualisation, du placement mensuel de l'argent des impôt sur un livret rémunéré sur lequel l'argent est retirable à tout moment ? (LEP à 1,25% ou si non éligible LEP, un LDD/Livret A à 0,75%). Certes les taux sont devenus misérables, mais en ajoutant les autres taxe annuelles (taxe d'habitation, éventuellement taxe foncière) et éventuellement trimestrielles , ça constitue tout de même une petite épargne qui peut même rester sur le livret si on a le liquide pour payer son tiers le moment venu.

Attention c'est bien une question, pas un conseil.

----------


## Praetor

Pour l'IR ce n'est pas très intéressant car du fait du paiement par tiers ça revient au même (tu sors certes janvier plus tard mais mars plus tôt, et au bout le solde est dû en septembre au lieu de novembre voire décembre). Et avec le prélèvement à la source la question ne se posera plus, du moins pour la plupart des contribuables.

Pour les impôts locaux ça se défend, effectivement. Le fisc devrait d'ailleurs accorder un petit rabais à ceux qui paient avant l'échéance, ça se fait en Suisse (calculé sur la base des taux d'intérêt).

----------


## SDiscount

Alléluia ! J'ai reçu mon remboursement. Je vais pouvoir tout claquer dans ma taxe d'habitation !  ::ninja::

----------


## Utharion

Ma première taxe d'habitation !  ::lol:: 
Je l'avais oubliée, mes collègues m'en ont parlé.

Je ne reçois pas de papier et aucun mail. Idem que l'IRPP, alors que je n'ai pas coché les cases "Oui, j'accepte...".

Sur la taxe d'habitation, je lis 13 euros de frais de gestion !
Sûrement une erreur, puisqu'aucune démarche ni courrier ni mail n'a été faite de la part du SIP.
Je l'ai corrigé en modifiant le montant : -13 euros (retrait des frais de gestion) - 13 (mes frais de gestion à moi).
Du coup, le site m'affiche 26 euros restant à payer...

Question : je ne vois rien sur la taxe - c'est bien une taxe, sinon il suffirait de crypter France Télévision et de rendre payantes les chaînes - télévisuelle. Cela veut bien dire qu'elle n'est pas prise en compte ?
J'avais décoché la case sur ma déclaration d'IRPP.

----------


## tenshu

> Ma première taxe d'habitation ! 
> 
> Sur la taxe d'habitation, je lis 13 euros de frais de gestion !
> Sûrement une erreur, puisqu'aucune démarche ni courrier ni mail n'a été faite de la part du SIP.
> Je l'ai corrigé en modifiant le montant : -13 euros (retrait des frais de gestion) - 13 (mes frais de gestion à moi).
> Du coup, le site m'affiche 26 euros restant à payer...



Règle numéro 1 du fiscal club: On ne fait pas le malin avec l'administration fiscale.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Punaise je suis un de ces boulets quand je m'y mets moi...
En août en recevant mon avis de taxe foncière, j'avais vu une erreur dedans. Je m'étais adressée à mon centre des impôts, qui m'avait indiqué que l'avis en question serait donc annulé et que j'en recevrais un nouveau en novembre. Très bien.
La semaine dernière, je reçois non pas un mais 2 nouveaux avis de taxe foncière, pour un montant total identique à celui de l'avis annulé. Je mets de côté pour payer.
Aujourd'hui, je me décide à payer, je prends l'appli mobile, je me connecte avec mon numéro fiscal habituel, je vois un avis de taxe foncière à payer, du bon montant, je réfléchis pas, je paye... en fait c'était l'ancien avis annulé qui était toujours affiché dans l'appli...  :Facepalm:  Je me suis pas doutée un instant qu'un avis annulé en août serait encore disponible et payable dans l'appli en novembre.
J'avais pas fait gaffe que les 2 nouveaux avis étaient liés à 2 numéros fiscaux différents, et différents de mon numéro habituel. 
Du coup, je viens d'envoyer un mail au même centre des impôts pour leur demander comment rétablir ce merdier, avec un tas d'excuses pour mon inattention.  ::|: 
Donc question, en attendant leur réponse : quelqu'un sait si je devrai payer les 2 avis et attendre le remboursement de l'autre, ou si y'a moyen que le paiement soit directement "transféré" ?

----------


## Praetor

Tu en as payé un et tu les as prévenus, tu as donc fait preuve de bonne foi. Ils feront leur tambouille et te rembourseront le trop perçu (ou te réclameront ce qu'il manque). Ne paniques pas, tu es dans les clous  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Règle numéro 1 du fiscal club: On ne fait pas le malin avec l'administration fiscale.


Ouep, il cherche les ennuis le Utharion.

----------


## fishinou

C'est pas un peu tard pour la foncière ?!?

On en est plutôt à la TH non ?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> C'est pas un peu tard pour la foncière ?!?
> 
> On en est plutôt à la TH non ?


Bah vu que l'avis initial, reçu en août, avait été annulé et qu'ils avaient du le refaire, c'est un genre de "rattrapage" carrément tardif ouais. Concernant la TH, c'est bien la saison aussi...  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je l'ai corrigé en modifiant le montant : -13 euros (retrait des frais de gestion) - 13 (mes frais de gestion à moi).


 ::XD:: 

On t'amènera des oranges.

----------


## Utharion

Сa te fait marrer, mais là au boulot (comptable en cabinet comptable), c'est la période "CFE" : les CFE sont disponibles sur les sites impot.gouv, le SIE ne les envoit plus.
Les frais de gestion n'ont pas diminué pour autant. Et certains clients ne savent pas aller sur ce site ou y faire les choses.

Bien sûr, dans le mail "Vous pouvez consulter votre CFE" que reçoivent les clients, pas de montant, pas de pièce jointe. On est en 2016, c'est trop tôt.
Bien sûr, sur le site, pas de bouton "télécharger toutes les CFE" pour un client "multi sociétés". Pas d'adhésion au prélèvement pour plusieurs sociétés d'un coup.
Bien sûr, sur le site, pour télécharger, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "imprimer" qui se trouve en petit en haut.

Ça m'énerve.

----------


## nova

La même ici Utharion  ::lol::

----------


## Nieur

C'est quoi cfe ?

----------


## nova

> C'est quoi cfe ?


Contribution foncière des entreprises.

Oui en fait, sous Nicolas Sarkozy , il avait annoncé la suppression de la Taxe professionnelle pour soulager un peu les entreprises mais en fait c'était du bullshit, on a supprimé une taxe pour la remplacer par deux autres (oui pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué) , la CFE et la CVAE. 
Ca s'est traduit toutefois pour certaines entreprises par des baisses importantes au total mais les localités sont en train de corriger le tir en augmentant les taux de la CFE parce que la CVAE ils peuvent rien faire c'est une formule fixe.

----------


## Utharion

Tient, une bonne.

Un client reçu un avis de CFE minimum. En fait, le courrier lui indique qu'il n'a pas de compte impot.gouv, et qu'il reçoit un papier, mais que c'est la der des der.
Société inconnue au bataillon. Il s'inquiète, je dois appeler. Le SIE me dit que c'est une société créée donc c'est comme ça il faut payer. Après insistance, ils m'expliquent que l'URSSAF en serait à l'origine.
Appelle de l'URSSAF sur leur numéro surtaxé : bah oui, M. a deux SIRET : en tant qu'employeur payant les cotis des salariés, et en tant que gérant TNS. C'est loin d'être le seul. Mais au titre du gérant TNS, ils ont créé un SIRET, et les impôts ont envoyé un avis de CFE...
Bon je rappelle les impôts aujourd'hui (fermés le jeudi, vous avez vu des baisses de frais de gestion à ce propos ?).
Et comment j'impute mes frais de gestion, moi ?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Punaise je suis un de ces boulets quand je m'y mets moi...
> En août en recevant mon avis de taxe foncière, j'avais vu une erreur dedans. Je m'étais adressée à mon centre des impôts, qui m'avait indiqué que l'avis en question serait donc annulé et que j'en recevrais un nouveau en novembre. Très bien.
> La semaine dernière, je reçois non pas un mais 2 nouveaux avis de taxe foncière, pour un montant total identique à celui de l'avis annulé. Je mets de côté pour payer.
> Aujourd'hui, je me décide à payer, je prends l'appli mobile, je me connecte avec mon numéro fiscal habituel, je vois un avis de taxe foncière à payer, du bon montant, je réfléchis pas, je paye... en fait c'était l'ancien avis annulé qui était toujours affiché dans l'appli...  Je me suis pas doutée un instant qu'un avis annulé en août serait encore disponible et payable dans l'appli en novembre.
> J'avais pas fait gaffe que les 2 nouveaux avis étaient liés à 2 numéros fiscaux différents, et différents de mon numéro habituel. 
> Du coup, je viens d'envoyer un mail au même centre des impôts pour leur demander comment rétablir ce merdier, avec un tas d'excuses pour mon inattention. 
> Donc question, en attendant leur réponse : quelqu'un sait si je devrai payer les 2 avis et attendre le remboursement de l'autre, ou si y'a moyen que le paiement soit directement "transféré" ?



Bon bah la blague : je n'ai pas reçu de réponse du centre des impôts, le prélèvement prévu le 16/11 n'est toujours pas affiché sur mon compte en banque, par contre vendredi (le 18 donc) jai reçu un remboursement du montant de la taxe foncière...  :tired: 
Du coup dans le doute j'ai payé les 2 nouveaux avis, et je vais garder ce remboursement au chaud des fois qu'on me le réclame, hein. Et si on me le réclame pas, j'aurais une année de TF gratos, ça se refuse pas  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

Au moins t'as trouvé le bouton imprimé, moi j'ai imprimé l'écran...




> Bon je rappelle les impôts aujourd'hui (fermés le jeudi, vous avez vu des baisses de frais de gestion à ce propos ?).
> Et comment j'impute mes frais de gestion, moi ?


Si tu fais partie des 4 millions de français ayant voté à la primaire pour un candidat qui veut supprimer tous les fonctionnaires, faut pas se plaindre hein. 
Quand un centre est fermé au public, les agents sont dedans et bossent. C'est juste une fermeture au public. C'est le seul moyen qu'a trouvé Bercy pour que les agents aient le temps de bosser sans être constamment dérangés.
Avant ils étaient peut être 10, maintenant ils sont 3.
La procédure est aussi longue, mais c'est dématérialisé, alors c'est censé allé plus vite bien sur...

On vous a vendu pendant des années que les fonctionnaires ne foutaient rien de leurs journées, vous pouvez être contents, il n'en reste plus assez pour faire le boulot à minima même en bossant comme des fous.

D'ailleurs l'année prochaine je déclare que je n'ai pas de télé : n'ayant pas d'abonnement payant type canal+, pas de télé récente, il n'y a plus de controle, le dernier agent chargé de se déplacer est parti à la retraite. Les vérifications ne se font qu'en recoupant avec les fichiers clients (genre canal+, orange, free etc... et les vendeurs).

----------


## Møgluglu

> il n'y a plus de controle, le dernier agent chargé de se déplacer est parti à la retraite.


Ah merde, je l'ai raté de peu.  :Emo:  Il est venu chez moi, mais j'étais pas là, il m'a juste laissé un mot dans ma boîte aux lettres. Il faut que je pense à garder son autographe pour le montrer à mes petits-enfants.

----------


## znokiss

Question à la con du jour. 

J'habite un appart que je quitte en décembre. Ma maison en rénovation sera prête ce printemps. En attendant, pour la dépanne, je vais squatter la maison de mon oncle en son absence en Suisse. J'ai 2 choix : 
- soit je n'en parle pas, je déménage donc aux yeux des authorités dans ma baraque à partir de décembre et fini. 
- soit je m'inscris en Suisse, même si c'est que pour 3 mois, puis je me ré-inscris en France. Ce faisant, je paierais un bout des impots 2017 en Suisse et un bout en France. 

Est-ce que j'y gagne à faire la possibilité 2 ? Sachant que c'est un peu de tracas administratifs mais que ça me fait déjà gagner pas mal de sous côté assurance maladie..

----------


## nova

> Сa te fait marrer, mais là au boulot (comptable en cabinet comptable), c'est la période "CFE" : les CFE sont disponibles sur les sites impot.gouv, le SIE ne les envoit plus.
> Les frais de gestion n'ont pas diminué pour autant. Et certains clients ne savent pas aller sur ce site ou y faire les choses.
> 
> Bien sûr, dans le mail "Vous pouvez consulter votre CFE" que reçoivent les clients, pas de montant, pas de pièce jointe. On est en 2016, c'est trop tôt.
> Bien sûr, sur le site, pas de bouton "télécharger toutes les CFE" pour un client "multi sociétés". Pas d'adhésion au prélèvement pour plusieurs sociétés d'un coup.
> Bien sûr, sur le site, pour télécharger, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "imprimer" qui se trouve en petit en haut.
> 
> Ça m'énerve.


Puisque tu bosses en cabinet d'expertise comptable, vous en etes ou vous de votre coté pour le FEC.

Nous notre direction panique à base de faut plus supprimer d'écritures, faut tout référencer etc...
Cette galere.
Je vais changer de métier.

----------


## kikoro

Bonjour, 
J'ai reçu ma taxe d'habitation pour mon malheureux appartement de 24 m2 à auxerre. 
Paf 550 euros  :tired:  pour un gamin qui était étudiant à l'époque et qui payer 100 euros de location  en déduisant les apl... 
Ya t-il moyen de réduire ce montant hallucinant ? 
Sachant que je résilie mon bail le 1er décembre. 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## fishinou

Tu leur écris en essayant de les faire pleurer et tu croises les doigts pour que ca passe ... (Moi j'ai jamais réussi, mais mon frère oui ^^)

Ca dépend de la situation, des revenus (passés et actuels) et sûrement d'autres trucs.

----------


## Anon26492

> Bonjour, 
> J'ai reçu ma taxe d'habitation pour mon malheureux appartement de 24 m2 à auxerre. 
> Paf 550 euros  pour un gamin qui était étudiant à l'époque et qui payer 100 euros de location  en déduisant les apl... 
> Ya t-il moyen de réduire ce montant hallucinant ? 
> Sachant que je résilie mon bail le 1er décembre. 
> Merci d'avance.


Tu étais déclaré avec tes parents, réclame donc l'argent à tes parents. Si tu t'étais déclaré seul, tu aurais été dégrevé.

----------


## Utharion

> Si tu fais partie des 4 millions de français ayant voté à la primaire pour un candidat qui veut supprimer tous les fonctionnaires, faut pas se plaindre hein. 
> (...)


Je ne voudrais pas faire trop de politique sur ce fil ni d'ailleurs sur le forum.
Cela étant, les moyens humains, financiers, techniques et technologiques sont présents pour que, avec un minimum de bonne volonté et de bonne gestion, les choses soient fait correctement, automatiquement, ergonomiquement, et sans trop de personnel, [i]à mon avis/i].
Je ne suis pas pour le tout Privé, mais par pour ce Public là non plus. Et je n'ai aucune considération pour le personnel politique actuel, quels qu'ils soient.
Fin de la discussion pour moi, ou alors en MP.  :;): 




> Puisque tu bosses en cabinet d'expertise comptable, vous en etes ou vous de votre coté pour le FEC.
> 
> Nous notre direction panique à base de faut plus supprimer d'écritures, faut tout référencer etc...
> Cette galere.
> Je vais changer de métier.


Y a de tout dans les entreprises, associations et chambres consulaires que l'on révise ou audite.
Les clients pour lesquels on récupère le fichier FEC sont une exception... Et même là, j'ai des choses assez tristes (débit/crédit à l'envers, pas de date d'écriture...). Sur les plus gros logiciels (Cegid, Sage) ça va encore. Mais il y a des logiciels "métiers" ou autre, ou des clients qui ne paient plus les mises à jour... On en a un qui n'a pas clôturé d'exercice depuis les années 90 apparemment. Sinon il faudrait payer. La famille dirigeante est millionnaire ou presque, ils ont pas les moyens...

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu connaissance de contrôle fiscal d'entité n'ayant pas pu en présenter un, ni de pénalité pour FEC non conforme.
Reste que de mémoire c'est 5 ke de pénalité par année vérifiée (soit max x3), mais que à partir de 2015 (car tolérance en 2014 je crois).

Déjà qu'on galère à récupérer des écritures voire des balances Excel... Ce fichier FEC est une bonne chose à mon sens. Un gros coup de pied dans la fourmilière. Il y a des éditeurs qui méritent de tomber.
Pour ce qui est des écritures à valider et ne plus bouger... Moi pour certains clients je leur demande de ne passer aucune provision. Comme ça, tout est intégré d'un coup à la fin de nos travaux lorsque le client a le résultat qu'il veut pense que cela reflète fidèlement et sincèrement de la situation financière de l'entreprise, sans devoir modifier certains montants, ou sans que la dernière écriture juste avant IS et décalée en date soit une provision... "suspecte"...  ::ninja:: 

Moi, j'ai peut être mon sujet de mémoire depuis ce jeudi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Thom'

Je suis tombé sur quelques lignes intéressantes dans la flopée d'informations qu'il y a sur le site des impôts. Concernant la taxe d'habitation, j'ai pu lire à un moment qu'étaient exonérés les foyers ayant déclaré moins de 16.000 (ou 10.000 je ne sais plus) euros sur l'année en 2015, c'est vrai ou pas ?

----------


## Burr

L'exonération de la taxe d'habitation se fait sous conditions de revenus ET âge ou handicap ou veuvage...

Les conditions à respecter
http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...tstandard_2095

Les revenus à respecter (RFR) sont 10 697 € pour la première part et 2 856 € pour chaque demi-part supplémentaire.

----------


## Baron

J'avais oublié ce topic...  ::ninja:: 




> Bonjour, 
> J'ai reçu ma taxe d'habitation pour mon malheureux appartement de 24 m2 à auxerre. 
> Paf 550 euros  pour un gamin qui était étudiant à l'époque et qui payer 100 euros de location  en déduisant les apl... 
> Ya t-il moyen de réduire ce montant hallucinant ? 
> Sachant que je résilie mon bail le 1er décembre. 
> Merci d'avance.


Ta fin de bail importe peu. Par contre, le montant paraît important : vérifie auprès du centre que tu es identifié dans le bon local et que ta situation fiscale a bien été prise en compte (soit étudiant à charge des parents mais taxation en principal, soit déclarant seul et donc les revenus doivent entrer en ligne de compte)




> Question à la con du jour. 
> 
> J'habite un appart que je quitte en décembre. Ma maison en rénovation sera prête ce printemps. En attendant, pour la dépanne, je vais squatter la maison de mon oncle en son absence en Suisse. J'ai 2 choix : 
> - soit je n'en parle pas, je déménage donc aux yeux des authorités dans ma baraque à partir de décembre et fini. 
> - soit je m'inscris en Suisse, même si c'est que pour 3 mois, puis je me ré-inscris en France. Ce faisant, je paierais un bout des impots 2017 en Suisse et un bout en France. 
> 
> Est-ce que j'y gagne à faire la possibilité 2 ? Sachant que c'est un peu de tracas administratifs mais que ça me fait déjà gagner pas mal de sous côté assurance maladie..


Dans les 2 cas tu ne dois pas de taxe d'habitation. Si par contre tu réfléchis à la domiciliation fiscale, ça dépend de la composition de ton foyer, de là où tu bosses, des conventions, etc. donc c'est un peu plus compliqué.




> Cela étant, les moyens humains, financiers, techniques et technologiques sont présents pour que, avec un minimum de bonne volonté et de bonne gestion, les choses soient fait correctement, automatiquement, ergonomiquement, et sans trop de personnel, [i]à mon avis/i]ou alors en MP.


Je pense que ton avis est fondé sur une base extrêmement erronée de la réalité. La seule DGFIP doit gérer des dizaines de millions de contribuables qui sont connus pour être susceptibles de devoir au Trésor une myriade d'impôts et de taxes diverses et ce, sans avoir même le droit de rapprocher des informations communes aux autres administrations. Le système d'information est une entité monstrueuse et tentaculaire qui aurait effrayé HP LOVECRAFT. Et penser que le personnel ne manque que de bonne volonté ne fait que traduire cette méconnaissance grave du fonctionnement de l'administration. Et le plus triste, c'est qu'on continue de penser que nous restons l'administration avec le plus de marge de manœuvre pour la restriction d'effectif. En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas que le jeudi que ça sera fermé prochainement. Ca sera comme pour d'autres : plus d'ouverture au public, plus de numéro accessible ou alors surtaxé, limitation des recours. La survie en est à ce prix...




> Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu connaissance de contrôle fiscal d'entité n'ayant pas pu en présenter un, ni de pénalité pour FEC non conforme.
> Reste que de mémoire c'est 5 ke de pénalité par année vérifiée (soit max x3), mais que à partir de 2015 (car tolérance en 2014 je crois).


Ah ben moi j'en ai vu des tas  ::ninja:: 
Les 5 k€ c'est si la société n'a pas de rappel dépassant les 50 K€ (article 1729 D). Et la tolérance n'est que sur le format de fichier pour l'exercice 2013 puisque les conditions de l'A47A-I étaient moins contraignantes. Au début on a fait des remarques mais maintenant perso je suis très peu ouvert au dialogue...

----------


## nova

Et concrètement ca va augmenter significativement le nombre de contrôle fiscal ? Parce que bon, on panique pour nos petits clients commerçants qui sont incapables de nous donner des informations fiables pour etre dans les clous du FEC mais bon ceux la n'etaient jamais contrôlé auparavant (quand tu sors un chiffre d'affaire qui te permet à peine de dégager un salaire de smicard).

On va pas rentrer dans des considérations idéologiques et/ou politiques mais c'est désespérant de voir que le comptable devient encore plus un simple instrument de l'administration fiscale.

----------


## Utharion

> Et concrètement ca va augmenter significativement le nombre de contrôle fiscal ? Parce que bon, on panique pour nos petits clients commerçants qui sont incapables de nous donner des informations fiables pour etre dans les clous du FEC mais bon ceux la n'etaient jamais contrôlé auparavant (quand tu sors un chiffre d'affaire qui te permet à peine de dégager un salaire de smicard).
> 
> On va pas rentrer dans des considérations idéologiques et/ou politiques mais c'est désespérant de voir que le comptable devient encore plus un simple instrument de l'administration fiscale.


D'une certaine façon, l'administration fiscale est notre premier client... Ou nous sommes leurs premiers salariés, fonctionnaires sans les avantages...
On est plutôt maltraités, avec une épée de Damoclès au-dessus de la tête : celle de l'exercice exclusif (et non pas monopole) de la tenue.
Avec le FEC, sauf erreur, l'AF reconstitue des liasses et compare avec ce qu'elle a reçu. On peut penser que dans quelques années, elle ne demandera plus de liasse à proprement parler. Il lui faudra encore certaines informations non comptables (genre 2058-A Détermination du résultat et encore, certaines infos sont préremplies par nos logiciels avec l'utilisation des bons comptes, 2058-C (engagement crédit bail, DADS (bel exemple de mépris : pourquoi l'AF ne requête pas sa propre base de données...?), etc.).
Le personnel politique en place se ventera de simplifié la vie des entreprises, alors qu'il ne sera rien. Nous, nous devrons expliquer aux clients que ça ne change rien.

Billet intéressant à lire : le monople m'a tuer...?




> Je pense que ton avis est fondé sur une base extrêmement erronée de la réalité. La seule DGFIP doit gérer des dizaines de millions de contribuables qui sont connus pour être susceptibles de devoir au Trésor une myriade d'impôts et de taxes diverses et ce, sans avoir même le droit de rapprocher des informations communes aux autres administrations. Le système d'information est une entité monstrueuse et tentaculaire qui aurait effrayé HP LOVECRAFT. Et penser que le personnel ne manque que de bonne volonté ne fait que traduire cette méconnaissance grave du fonctionnement de l'administration. Et le plus triste, c'est qu'on continue de penser que nous restons l'administration avec le plus de marge de manœuvre pour la restriction d'effectif. En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas que le jeudi que ça sera fermé prochainement. Ca sera comme pour d'autres : plus d'ouverture au public, plus de numéro accessible ou alors surtaxé, limitation des recours. La survie en est à ce prix...


Je comprends ton opinion.
Je ne parle pas du manque de volonté du personnel. Je suis en général satisfait par mes coups de téléphone au SIE (contrairement au RSI...).
Que votre SI soit pourri n'est pas de votre fait a priori.
Prétendrais-tu qu'il n'y a pas assez d'argent, d'impôts en France pour payer un SI digne de ce nom, qui puisse communiquer avec les SI des autres administrations ? 
C'est cela que je ne trouve pas excusable. Ce sont les politiciens, les hauts fonctionnaires et peut-être quelques "barons" du secteur public qui sont responsables. Après, la gestion du personnel en recrutement, formation, motivation, n'est peut-être pas au top dans la fonction publique.
Le numéro surtaxé existe déjà pour l'URSSAF, sauf erreur.

Et quid de la simplification fiscale ?
Je ne parle même pas de baisser la "pression fiscale". 
Je parle de simplifier les calendriers (dates d'acompte, de solde (attention spéciale à la TVS... 10/?-09/N+1)) les calculs (taux de taxe additionnelle de CVAE connue en N+1 donc pas d'envoi immédiat après avoir fini les comptes annuels), exception/exception aux exceptions, taux à arrondir...), la paperasse (les acomptes : pourquoi des bordereaux et pas un prélèvement automatique systématique ? (en laissant un bordereau pour gérer l'exception "je prévois une baisse de mon résultat et donc de l'IS"), pourquoi pas une annexe fiscale avec la liste de toutes les taxes dues (CFE, TF, CVAE, IS, TVS...), et la division par 10 pour les prochains mois, avec un solde final quand les comptes sont fait l'année suivante, sans qu'il faille envoyer de bordereaux, sur des plannings différents).
Et encore : avec une volonté de stabiliser la "pression fiscale", sans que cela veuille dire "libéraliser". Si on brûle le CGI et que l'on établie un impôt à 99% sur toutes les recettes (même pas sur les résultats !) des personnes physiques et morales, on a un CGI d'1 article. C'est simple, ce n'est pas libéral.
Idem pour le sociale... Les fiches de paie sur 2 pages, franchement...  :ouaiouai: 




> Ah ben moi j'en ai vu des tas 
> Les 5 k€ c'est si la société n'a pas de rappel dépassant les 50 K€ (article 1729 D). Et la tolérance n'est que sur le format de fichier pour l'exercice 2013 puisque les conditions de l'A47A-I étaient moins contraignantes. Au début on a fait des remarques mais maintenant perso je suis très peu ouvert au dialogue...


C'est normal. Un grand coup de pieds au cul des éditeurs de logiciels comptables, qui du fait des particularités fiscales et sociales, se trouvent en France dans une niche.
On est une belle profession de vache à lait. Le pire, c'est que notre "ubérisation" pourrait bien être de leur faute : avec les OCR, les API, etc. les entreprises peuvent avoir des outils sympa à disposition, mais les éditeurs sont hermétiques, c'est des clics sans arrêt pour exporter/importer des données, ça prend du temps alors on ne le fait pas.
Méditer sur l'arrivée de Quickbooks en France... American Express, 1er comptable en Amérique du Nord...

Je te poserai bien une question sur les amendes FEC dans certains secteurs, mais j'ai peur de te donner une mauvaise idée...  ::ninja::

----------


## Markus

> Prétendrais-tu qu'il n'y a pas assez d'argent, d'impôts en France pour payer un SI digne de ce nom, qui puisse communiquer avec les SI des autres administrations ?


Je rappellerai juste la tentative de "fusion" de plusieurs systèmes informatiques de taille conséquente dans un ministère, je pense au système Louvois pour la défense.

----------


## gdT

Salut, une petite question express: je dois payer ma taxe d'habitation sur internet, mais ces saligauds ils veulent absolument que je leur refile mon iban qu'ils puissent faire des prélèvements directement sur mon compte. Mais moi j'ai absolument aucune envie que l'administration (fiscale) puisse se servir dans mes sousous comme ça sans demander  :tired: 
Et j'ai bien trop de mauvaises expériences avec les prélèvements (pour ne citer que Free par exemple).
Y'a pas un moyen de leur faire un virement tout simplement ? C'est dingue ça quand même. J'ai cherché partout j'ai rien trouvé. Et pour ce qui est de payer par TIP/Chèques etc,... comme j'ai déjà opté pour le paiement par internet j'suis obligé.
(et si j'arrête/annule un virement mis en place, ça me coûte des ronds)

----------


## croustibatte

Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que de toutes manières, le trésor public s'il ont besoin de prendre des sous sur ton compte, ils ont pas besoin de mandat de prélèvement. Là tu leur indique juste sur quel compte prendre cet impôt. Sinon si tu veux payer en chèque ou autre, faut aller à ton centre des impôts

----------


## gdT

grmbl.

----------


## Ventilo

On n'est quand même pas free, on ne prélève pas de manière aléatoire sur les comptes.

j'espère que t'as pas un nom courant et plusieurs prénoms   ::siffle::

----------


## Gigax

Oui heureusement que le trésor public n'a pas besoin d'un accord de prélèvement pour se servir quand elle en a droit  ::lol::

----------


## Praetor

> On n'est quand même pas free


En effet, vous êtes pire.




> on ne prélève pas de manière aléatoire sur les comptes.


Oh que si, sans prévenir et en mode zerg-rush à tort et à travers histoire de faire raquer un maximum de frais bancaires à la victime. Frais qui ne sont évidemment jamais remboursés même une fois que le fisc a admis son erreur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui heureusement que le trésor public n'a pas besoin d'un accord de prélèvement pour se servir quand elle en a droit


Ne pas en avoir le droit ne les arrête pas hein  :;):

----------


## OMar92

J'ai reçu la taxe d'habitation pour la maison de mon grand-père, ce dernier étant décédé depuis 4 ans, y'a-t'il moyen que je puisse éviter de la payer (la date limite étant dans 8 jours...et oui je me réveille au dernier moment  ::ninja:: ) ?
(autant ça ne me dérange pas de payer sa taxe foncière, parce que c'est normal, autant payer pour des services communaux qui ne sont pas utilisés, ça me fait un peu tiquer...)

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je suis pas sur que tu donnes les éléments qu'ils faut là. À qui appartient elle ? Est-ce une résidence principale ?

----------


## nova

Alors sans avoir toute les cartes en main je dirai :

1) Taxe foncière évidement que les prioritaires actuels (donc toi si j'ai bien compris) doivent la payer
2) Taxe d'habitation => Si personne n'habite dedans en tant que résidence principale, ils ont du considérer que c'était une résidence secondaire et donc tu dois payer cette TH (mais pas la contribution audiovisuelle).

Conclusion, si personne n'habite dedans, louez la, ca vous fera un revenu locatif et le locataire paiera la taxe d'habitation.

----------


## OMar92

> Je suis pas sur que tu donnes les éléments qu'ils faut là. À qui appartient elle ? Est-ce une résidence principale ?





> Alors sans avoir toute les cartes en main je dirai :
> 
> 1) Taxe foncière évidement que les prioritaires actuels (donc toi si j'ai bien compris) doivent la payer
> 2) Taxe d'habitation => Si personne n'habite dedans en tant que résidence principale, ils ont du considérer que c'était une résidence secondaire et donc tu dois payer cette TH (mais pas la contribution audiovisuelle).
> 
> Conclusion, si personne n'habite dedans, louez la, ca vous fera un revenu locatif et le locataire paiera la taxe d'habitation.


Merci pour vos réponses.

Effectivement j'ai manqué de précision, mais ça correspond à ce qu'à dit Nova : personne n'y habite.
C'est juste que je pensais qu'il fallait qu'une maison ne soit pas habitable (et non habité) pour ne pas payer cet impôt (comme par exemple en fournissant des factures négatives -Suez me doit 31€  ::ninja:: -, ou bien qu'on prouve qu'il n'y ait pas de quoi dormir -ce qui est le cas depuis que j'ai coupé le lit à la scie sauteuse  ::ninja:: -).
D'autre part, autant je peux comprendre qu'il faille payer une TH quand on a une résidence secondaire dans une autre ville, autant quand c'est dans la même ville, c'est bizarre...

Pour la location, c'est prévu... y'a juste des travaux à faire dedans avant... (et ça va coûter bonbon).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Effectivement j'ai manqué de précision, mais ça correspond à ce qu'à dit Nova : personne n'y habite.
> C'est juste que je pensais qu'il fallait qu'une maison ne soit pas habitable (et non habité) pour ne pas payer cet impôt (comme par exemple en fournissant des factures négatives -Suez me doit 31€ -, ou bien qu'on prouve qu'il n'y ait pas de quoi dormir -ce qui est le cas depuis que j'ai coupé le lit à la scie sauteuse -).
> D'autre part, autant je peux comprendre qu'il faille payer une TH quand on a une résidence secondaire dans une autre ville, autant quand c'est dans la même ville, c'est bizarre...
> 
> Pour la location, c'est prévu... y'a juste des travaux à faire dedans avant... (et ça va coûter bonbon).


Gaffe à la taxe sur les logements vacants (ça dépend des communes).  ::P: 
Sinon normalement tu déclare le logement comme inhabitable et les impôts devront te renvoyer un formulaire justificatif.

----------


## Nieur

Hello

En parlant de Taxe d'Habitation, le 1er aout 2015 j'ai déménagé. J'ai payé la taxe d'habitation de l'ancienne maison que je louais. Je peux me retourner vers le locataire suivant pour récupérer 5/12e de cette TH de l'an dernier ?

----------


## smokytoks

Non, on paye la TH pour le logement occupé au 1er janvier : tu as payé 5/12 de trop sur le logement que tu as quitté mais c'est également le cas de l'ancien occupant de logement actuel...

D'ailleurs, en location et en la jouant fine, y'a moyen de ne pas payer de TH du tout...

----------


## Nieur

> Non, on paye la TH pour le logement occupé au 1er janvier : tu as payé 5/12 de trop sur le logement que tu as quitté mais c'est également le cas de l'ancien occupant de logement actuel...
> D'ailleurs, en location et en la jouant fine, y'a moyen de ne pas payer de TH du tout...


Pourtant quand j'ai pris le logement suivant (en achat, chez le notaire), on m'a fait payer la TH 2015 de aout à décembre.
C'est quoi la façon de la jouer fine ? De faire des baux du 2 janvier au 31 décembre chaque année ? Le proprio se fait pas b*iser dans l'histoire ?

----------


## smokytoks

Y'a forcément quelqu'un qui la paye en bout de course et c'est le proprio qui s'y trouve...

Lors de l'achat en résidence principale, l'usage est différent généralement et on paye effectivement au prorata. Mais ça ne se fait pas pour la location : le titulaire du bail au 1er janvier paye la totalité de l'année, si le logement est vide/non-loué, c'est (sauf exceptions et cas particuliers) au proprio, pour lequel le bien n'est pas une résidence principale, de la payer (cf. la question posée par Omar juste au dessus)...

----------


## Praetor

> Pourtant quand j'ai pris le logement suivant (en achat, chez le notaire), on m'a fait payer la TH 2015 de aout à décembre.


La TF (taxe foncière) plutôt, non?

----------


## Nieur

> La TF (taxe foncière) plutôt, non?


Je commence à douter :/

----------


## fishinou

Les 2 : TF et TH .

Il est en effet de coutume lors d'un *achat* de payer TF et TH au prorata de la durée restante. Nous ont a acheté un 3 décembre, on a remboursé aux vendeurs 28/365ème de TH et TF.

Jamais entendu le cas pour un changement de location par contre.

----------


## Manu71

Dites, j'ai entendu ce matin aux infos que la "cadeau fiscal pour les revenus moyens en 2017" était actuellement en discussion.
Il y en a qui ont suivi l'affaire ?
Une petite question que je me pose: ces mesures généralement, c'est du tout ou rien ou c'est dégressif ?
Je veux dire: ils vont fixer un revenu fiscal de référence pour bénéficier de 20% d'abattement si j'ai bien compris. Si on dépasse  un peu ce revenu fiscal de référence, on a rien du tout, ou on a moins de  20% ?

----------


## fishinou

Entendu ce matin aussi. Il parlait de 28k pour une personne seul et 41k pour un couple.

Dit comme ça je dirais que c'est tout ou rien mais c'est une supposition de la part.

----------


## Cedski

> Entendu ce matin aussi. Il parlait de 28k pour une personne seul et 41k pour un couple.
> 
> Dit comme ça je dirais que c'est tout ou rien mais c'est une supposition de la part.


C'est pas vraiment ça, c'est beaucoup plus faible:

_La mesure, qui entrera donc en vigueur avant l’élection présidentielle, concerne à taux plein les couples gagnant jusqu’à 3 400 euros de salaire net mensuel et les personnes seules gagnant jusqu’à 1 700 euros. Ces limites sont majorées pour les familles, par exemple jusqu’à 4 800 euros pour un couple avec trois enfants.

Les personnes ayant un revenu fiscal de référence inférieur à 18 500 euros auront une réduction d’impôt de 20 %. Ceux qui ont un revenu fiscal compris entre 18 500 et 20 500 euros auront une réduction d’impôt inférieure à 20 %. « Pour ceux qui bénéficient de la réduction d’impôt de 20 %, chaque mensualité ou tiers sera diminuée automatiquement de 20 % », a expliqué Bercy_

----------


## Manu71

J'suis juste au-dessus...

----------


## fishinou

> C'est pas vraiment ça, *c'est beaucoup plus faible*:
> 
> [I]La mesure, qui entrera donc en vigueur avant l’élection présidentielle, concerne à taux plein les couples gagnant jusqu’à 3 400 euros de salaire net mensuel et les personnes seules gagnant jusqu’à 1 700 euros. Ces limites sont majorées pour les familles, par exemple jusqu’à 4 800 euros pour un couple avec trois enfants.


Beaucoup plus faible .... 3400 x 12 = 40800 ....

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Dans l'cul lulu  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je suis sous le seuil, je vais payer 20 % d'impôts en moins ! Wait... Je ne suis pas imposable  ::sad::

----------


## nova

> Je suis sous le seuil, je vais payer 20 % d'impôts en moins ! Wait... Je ne suis pas imposable


Ahah idem  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

Vous faites quoi dans ce topic les free riders?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je paye la TVA et mes impôts locaux. Et j'espère un jour gagner suffisamment pour pouvoir payer des impôts.

----------


## nova

> Vous faites quoi dans ce topic les free riders?


J'explique aux gens comment éviter les impôts pardi  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> Je suis sous le seuil, je vais payer 20 % d'impôts en moins ! Wait... Je ne suis pas imposable


Idem ...

C'est à se demander qui est concerné  ::P:

----------


## Anon26492

> mes impôts locaux.


Normalement non.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Et pourtant si. Il n'est pas rare de ne pas être imposable sur le revenu mais de devoir payer la taxe d'habitation.

----------


## fishinou

Yeap, présent !

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Normalement non.


L'exonération totale pour faibles revenus c'est en cas de retraite/invalidité il me semble, sinon tu as juste droit à un plafonnement.

----------


## cotueur

> cadeau fiscal pour les revenus moyens en 2017





> 28k


LOL ?  :Cafe1: 

edit : Haha, c'est même que 1700*12 = 20400 un revenu moyen...

Bah putain...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tiens, à priori mon revenu de ref de l'an dernier était juste en dessous du seuil.

----------


## nova

> Et pourtant si. Il n'est pas rare de ne pas être imposable sur le revenu mais de devoir payer la taxe d'habitation.


Biensur. Pour être exonéré de taxe d'habitation (ou en tout cas plafonné fort) faut vraiment avoir des revenus faibles.

----------


## Le Canard fou

Bon, allez, la question débile du jour : qu'est-ce-qu'on peut faire sur l'espace particulier de impots.gouv.fr ?  ::ninja:: 
Mon problème étant que je n'ai pas de raison d'ouvrir de compte quand j'envoie ma déclaration d'impôts mais seulement quand je reçois l'avis d'imposition. Or, à ce moment là, je n'ai plus la déclaration d'impôts sous la main et elle est nécessaire car elle porte plusieurs identifiants. Oui, je suis idiot. Genre, là, tout de suite, mon avis de premier acompte 2017 me regarde droit dans les yeux avec seulement mon numéro fiscal.

Et à côté, il est de toute façon possible de payer en ligne sur https://www.telepaiement.dgfip.finan...directPart.htm...

----------


## nova

Ma réponse : Crée toi un espace la prochaine fois que t'aura ta déclaration d'impôt (donc d'ici quelques mois).

C'est assez pratique quand même, tu y retrouves les déclarations que t'as faite en ligne (mais la je comprends que pour le moment tu les fais papier) et surtout tout tes avis d'imposition (IR + taxe d'habitation etc...).
Et puis tu peux y modifier assez facilement des informations te concernant ainsi que les modes de paiement (Prélèvement mensuel and co).

----------


## Malakit

Salut les canards!

Je viens de recevoir l'appel de mon premier tier. L'an dernier, mes revenus on fortement chuté, mon impot total devrait donc fortement baisser lui aussi. Pensez vous que si je baisse le montant du tier de 10% je risque de me faire allumer ou ça se tente?

----------


## Anon26492

Tu calcules ton impôt et tu en payes un tier.
Si tu te plantes trop (10% je crois) tu seras pendu. Ou pénalisé, je sais plus.

----------


## fishinou

> Salut les canards!
> 
> Je viens de recevoir l'appel de mon premier tier. L'an dernier, mes revenus on fortement chuté, mon impot total devrait donc fortement baisser lui aussi. Pensez vous que si je baisse le montant du tier de 10% je risque de me faire allumer ou ça se tente?


Le simulateur 2017 est en ligne. Tu peux donc aller y calculer ton impôt et ajuster tes paiement à la volée (avec une lettre explicative si tu veux).

Mais comme tu au dessus, gaffe aux erreurs ...

----------


## nova

Biensur que ca se tente mais effectivement avant de modifier ton tiers, fait une petite simul sur le simulateur.

A noter que si on a crée son accès personnel impot.gouv, on peut tout y faire la bas.

----------


## Markus

> Si tu te plantes trop (10% je crois) tu seras pendu. Ou pénalisé, je sais plus.


Ça dépend du sens de ton erreur, si tu as payé plus que tu ne le devais ils ne disent rien. Pour ma part, j'avais fait mon estimation et rajouté un peu pour être sûr de ne pas être trop bas.

----------


## Burr

> Salut les canards!
> 
> Je viens de recevoir l'appel de mon premier tier. L'an dernier, mes revenus on fortement chuté, mon impot total devrait donc fortement baisser lui aussi. Pensez vous que si je baisse le montant du tier de 10% je risque de me faire allumer ou ça se tente?


Tu as une marge d'erreur maximale de 10 % à la baisse par rapport à ce que tu payais auparavant. Si tu te plantes une majoration de 10 % s'appliquera. Il est à noter que l'appel des tiers n'est pas une 'obligation' mais un rappel. Si vous pensez ne pas avoir à régler d'impôts ou moins, vous pouvez les moduler mais cela reste votre responsabilité. A noter que le 2eme tiers sera également envoyé sans changement de montant, à vous de le modifier également si vous le souhaitez.

Sinon le compte particulier permet de modifier ses prélèvement, récupérer les déclas et avis, faire des réclamations, changer ses coordonnées. Pad mal de choses pratiques sans que vous ayez à contacter votre service impôt. Point important, gardez bien votre mot de passe, le service n'en a pas connaissance et ne pourra pas vous le fournir sur demande. Il ne vous restera plus qu'à réinitialiser ce mot de passe à partir de votre compte.

----------


## Malakit

Le problème est que ma situation est assez complexe et pas encore définitive (clôture de société pas encore effectué). Du coup la seul estimation que je peux faire c'est que mes revenus ont baissé significativement. Mais bon, dans tous les cas c'est possible de payer moins que le tiers, je vais donc le tenter. A mon avis je paierai plus que 10% en moins donc ça devrait pas poser de problème.

Merci à vous.

----------


## OMar92

Au pire si tu as "les reins solides", tu payes les 2 premiers tiers, et la différence se fera sur le 3ème tiers (en gros, si tu payes 33% en moins d'impôts, tu ne paieras pas le 3ème tiers).

----------


## Malakit

Justement, vue que l'an dernier a été difficile, c'est plutôt la misère en ce moment.

----------


## nova

Oui non tu t'en fous, tu baisses tout en restant raisonnable, si tu te plantes , t'aura une majoration mais tu fera un joli courrier en expliquant bien que ta situation était difficile et complexe (cloture de société blablabla) et ils t'accorderont la remise des majorations parce que c'est la première fois qu'il t'arrive un pépin avec les impôts.

Voila.

----------


## Praetor

Si tu veux être ceinture bretelles tu leur envoi maintenant un mail expliquant pourquoi tu paies 10% de moins en expliquant toute la situation (notamment que tu es à cours de pognon). Ça te permettra de prouver ta bonne foi car tu les as informé dès le début.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est trop tard pour demander la mensualisation ?  ::unsure:: 
Ils me l'ont proposé dans mon courrier.

----------


## DjudjRed

Tu peux aussi demander un rendez-vous avec un conseiller à la perception de ta région .. faut pas croire, il y a aussi des gens pour vous renseigner et vous aider à la Perception  :;):  (nan j'y bosse pas ... je suis même pas fonctionnaire). Tu expliques ta situation et il te donneront les options que tu as.
Si il y a une solution pour baisser tout de suite tes prélèvements de façon à ce que tu te prennes pas de pénalités, il te le diront, leur but n'est pas de nous mettre sur la paille hein.

----------


## Malakit

Merci pour tous ces conseils! C'est payé avec les 10% de moins. Je viendrais vous dire si c'est passé ou pas!

----------


## Burr

> C'est trop tard pour demander la mensualisation ? 
> Ils me l'ont proposé dans mon courrier.


Tu peux tout à fait te mensualiser. Par contre le 1er mois de mensualisation, tu auras le rattrapage des précédents mois non payés. Donc tu as jusqu'à ce soir pour le faire pour le 15 février et payer 2 mois sinon c'est repoussé au 15 mars.

----------


## Hamozus

Hello les canards experts fiscaux,

Question pension alimentaire à l'étranger : je vis en France Métropolitaine et souhaite commencer à verser une pension alimentaire à des ascendants à l'étranger (au Maroc). Je comprends que c'est possible et même déductible de mes impôts jusqu'à un certain seuil (6000€ par an ?).
Le problème est que je souhaite verser cette pension alimentaire à ma grand mère qui en a besoin (pas de ressource ou de retraite etc) mais qui n'a pas de compte bancaire. Du coup je souhaitais faire des virements à mes parents, charge à eux de ventiler ses ressources pour les dépenses courantes de ma grand mère. Elle ne vit pas avec eux mais  ses enfants se répartissent les différents frais (femme de menage/nounou, frais médicaux, courses etc.). Je pense pas qu'on a des masses de factures pour ces dépenses quasi tout se fait en cash au Maroc.

Est ce que je peux déduire de mes impôts l'argent viré vers le compte marocain de mes parents ? Je ne peux absolument pas justifier du caractère alimentaire vis à vis de mes parents qui ont des ressources mais ce n'est pas l'objet de ce virement...
Est ce que le fisc ne posera pas de question sur le niveau de ressources de mes parents sinon ? Ça serait plus simple du coup et on pourra ensuite s'arranger sur l'usage de l'argent directement sur place.

----------


## Next

C'est ici qu'on parle argent, fiscalité, compte(s) secret(s), blanchiment et autres entourloupes pour ceux en ont? (des sous bien sur)

Je voudrais savoir si il existe un organisme de crédit ou une clause chez certains qui permettent de modifier ses mensualités? Dans mon cas ca serait plutot à la hausse, par exemple commencer à 180€ puis augmenter quelques mois plus tard à 200-250€ selon nos moyens.
Ca se fait ce genre de choses? Sous quelles conditions?

Des bisoux...

----------


## nova

> C'est ici qu'on parle argent, fiscalité, compte(s) secret(s), blanchiment et autres entourloupes pour ceux en ont? (des sous bien sur)
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il existe un organisme de crédit ou une clause chez certains qui permettent de modifier ses mensualités? Dans mon cas ca serait plutot à la hausse, par exemple commencer à 180€ puis augmenter quelques mois plus tard à 200-250€ selon nos moyens.
> Ca se fait ce genre de choses? Sous quelles conditions?
> 
> Des bisous...


Oui biensur c'est possible d'avoir des mensualités "modulables".

----------


## AliloH

Hey les canards, j'ai besoin d'une info, comme je l'expliquais hier sur le thread de l'immo je vais bientot me faire aider par mes parents pour un pret, je voudrais avoir des infos fiables sur les contraintes ou trucs a savoir, j'expose les détails niveau thunes :

Mes parents vont me filer dans les 50k€ pour arrondir mon emprunt, je suis étranger mais installé en france depuis un bail, avec une situation sérieuse (titre de séjour travailleur, en cdi ... etc) donc j'ai un compte "normal" ici, ma mère possède également un compte "normal" en France avec déjà une grande partie de cette somme et qu'elle peut justifier vu que son taf  la paye en partie directement sur son compte ici (un des avantages de bosser dans la diplomatie au bled), il resterait ptet une quinzaine de K€ qu'elle possède mais sur un compte au pays.

Quel est la procédure à suivre pour que ma famille puisse me filer ça et que ca puisse rentrer dans mon dossier de pret sans soucis ? des procédures ou justificatifs en particulier ou alors un simple document qui atteste des dons sans contrepartie de la part de ma mère fait l'affaire pour cette somme ?

----------


## Praetor

Pour les aspects bancaires: Tu préviens ta banque que tu vas recevoir une grosse somme de ta mère, pour 50k€ ils te demanderont peut-être un quelconque justificatif, à voir avec eux. Ceci à cause des lois anti-blanchiment. La banque doit s'assurer que ce n'est pas de l'argent sale, ce qui n'est bien sûr pas le cas ici, mais ils voudront sans doute une explication. C'est pour ça que je te conseille de les prévenir pour pas qu'ils bloquent le pognon. Pour quelques milliers d'euros en cash il m'avait suffit de dire que c'était le cadeau de mariage de ma famille et c'est passé, donc par virement (traçable) ce devrait être une formalité. Ils ne viendront pas t'emmerder pour vérifier que tu as bien tout déclaré, il y a par contre des chances qu'ils préviennent le fisc de ta rentrée d'argent, mais là on entre dans les aspects fiscaux. Pour le prêt, une fois que le pognon est sur ton compte t'en fait ce que tu veux, si tu veux l'utiliser comme apport personnel, rien ne s'y oppose.

Pour les aspects fiscaux: Je ne suis pas un expert CPC  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Alors j'ai retrouvé les formulaires que nous avions du remplir, moi et mes frérots lorsqu'on a reçu 60k, exactement pour les mêmes raisons que toi.

- formulaire 2731, où j'ai déclaré 31'865 € (le plafond pour ce formulaire)

- formulaire 2735 où j'ai mis le reste. 

J'ai envoyé le tout à mon centre des impôts et c'est passé nickel. J'ai effectivement prévenu la banque et zou, virement fait. Pas d’impôts ni rien.

----------


## perverpepere

Coin.
Horreur malheur, je viens de voir que j'ai pas payé le 1er tiers prévisionnel (celui du 15/02/2017), quand je vais sur mon compte je vois cette échéance non payé, par contre si je clique dessus pour régulariser j'ai la magnifique fenêtre: " Aucun avis d'imposition vous concernant n'est connu de notre service de paiement en ligne."

Pourtant la dame des impôts elle m'a dit d'aller payer en ligne et que je serais pas punis si je régularisais vite, et que je payais en temps et en heure en mai.

Je suppose que je suis pas le premier à qui ça arrive, alors comment avez vous fait?

----------


## Lazyjoe

Prépare des saucisses. Plein.

----------


## perverpepere

Bon je peux toujours pas payer et le contact par mail me dis toujours la même chose "paye vite et sois à jour la prochaine fois et pas de pénalité" ....

Merde je suis vraiment le 1er à qui cela arrive?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Et tu lui as dit par mail que tu n'arrivais pas à payer ?

----------


## perverpepere

Bas oui.
J'ai même relancé avec des images après la 2eme réponses (j'aurais du faire un PPT, ou mieux une vidéo montrant là ou je clique et ce qu'il se passe), mais pas de nouvelle depuis ....

----------


## Anonyme32145

Faut que Nova fasse un tweet vengeur à destination du ministre de l'économie, ça fera bouger les choses.

----------


## perverpepere

O wiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Bave: 
Nova j'attends ton MP je ferais suivre.

----------


## Gigax

Petite question un peu technique : dans une succession pour laquelle on est légataire et non héritier, comment se calculent les intérêts et pénalités de retard si l'on ne paie pas dans les six mois les droits de succession ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Manu71

J'ai voulu aller déclarer mes revenus en bon citoyen suite  à la réception de la déclaration papier, et il m'est répondu sur le site que la campagne de déclaration en ligne ne démarrera qu'en "avril 2017"...
Quelqu'un a une idée de la date précise ?

----------


## yuushiro

Bonjour,
D'apres le calendrier (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...endrier-fiscal), l'ouverture de la déclaration en ligne est au 12 avril 2017.

----------


## znokiss

> Faut que Nova fasse un tweet vengeur à destination du ministre de l'économie, ça fera bouger les choses.


Il est végétarien, notre ministre de l'économie ?

----------


## perverpepere

> Bas oui.
> J'ai même relancé avec des images après la 2eme réponses (j'aurais du faire un PPT, ou mieux une vidéo montrant là ou je clique et ce qu'il se passe), mais pas de nouvelle depuis ....


Bon j'ai eu des nouvelles finalement j'aurais droit à +10% ca m'apprendra à laisser trainer le courrier sur la table basse.  ::(:

----------


## Phenixy

Ptite question: j'ai fait en fin d'année dernière un cours ponctuel dans mon ancien Master, aux étudiants actuels, pour lequel j'ai été rémunéré. Seulement on était deux à faire cette intervention, mais pour que ça soit plus simple l'assistante de direction du Master m'a tout versé à moi, et j'ai fait un virement de la moitié à l'autre.

Seulement je viens de recevoir une fiche de paie de l'université pour l'ensemble du montant (normal, j'étais le seul officiellement enregistré). Comme j'imagine que je dois déclarer ce revenu aux impôts en plus de mon salaire, comment je fais pour leur dire qu'en fait il faut m'en imposer que la moitié?

----------


## Arteis

Ben tu peux pas

----------


## znokiss

> Bon j'ai eu des nouvelles finalement j'aurais droit à +10% ca m'apprendra à laisser trainer le courrier sur la table basse.


Aha, ça va être même tarif pour ma pomme, on dirait.

----------


## fishinou

> Ptite question: j'ai fait en fin d'année dernière un cours ponctuel dans mon ancien Master, aux étudiants actuels, pour lequel j'ai été rémunéré. Seulement on était deux à faire cette intervention, mais pour que ça soit plus simple l'assistante de direction du Master m'a tout versé à moi, et j'ai fait un virement de la moitié à l'autre.
> 
> Seulement je viens de recevoir une fiche de paie de l'université pour l'ensemble du montant (normal, j'étais le seul officiellement enregistré). Comme j'imagine que je dois déclarer ce revenu aux impôts en plus de mon salaire, comment je fais pour leur dire qu'en fait il faut m'en imposer que la moitié?


Ah ouai chaud  ::O: 

À part régulariser ça à "l'amiable" avec le mec en question (comme vous avez fait pour la paye), ça risque d'être ... Impossible ?

----------


## Burr

> Ptite question: j'ai fait en fin d'année dernière un cours ponctuel dans mon ancien Master, aux étudiants actuels, pour lequel j'ai été rémunéré. Seulement on était deux à faire cette intervention, mais pour que ça soit plus simple l'assistante de direction du Master m'a tout versé à moi, et j'ai fait un virement de la moitié à l'autre.
> 
> Seulement je viens de recevoir une fiche de paie de l'université pour l'ensemble du montant (normal, j'étais le seul officiellement enregistré). Comme j'imagine que je dois déclarer ce revenu aux impôts en plus de mon salaire, comment je fais pour leur dire qu'en fait il faut m'en imposer que la moitié?


Tu modifies ton revenu imposable avec le bon montant (ton salaire + moitié du supplément). On est sur un principe déclaratif donc tu n'as pas à le justifier en amont. Par contre ce serait mieux de demander à ton employeur de te faire une attestation sur cette situation si jamais le service te fais un contrôle dans quelques temps.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Haha paye ton "assistante de direction"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arteis

> Tu modifies ton revenu imposable avec le bon montant (ton salaire + moitié du supplément). On est sur un principe déclaratif donc tu n'as pas à le justifier en amont. Par contre ce serait mieux de demander à ton employeur de te faire une attestation sur cette situation si jamais le service te fais un contrôle dans quelques temps.


Ils faut voir le montant mais jamais je joue avec les impôts, déclaratif ou pas...

----------


## Burr

> Ils faut voir le montant mais jamais je joue avec les impôts, déclaratif ou pas...


Travaillant dans le milieu (et à vrai dire pile dans le service qui s'occupe de ça), il n'y a pas de soucis à fonctionner comme cela. 
Soit le montant est trop faible et le service n'y fera même pas attention. Soit il demandera de justifier ultérieurement et le document mentionné plus haut fera l'affaire.

----------


## Teocali

Par contre, p'tet prévenir la seconde moitié du salaire, qu'il modifie sa déclaration aussi...

----------


## Melcirion

> Bonjour,
> D'apres le calendrier (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...endrier-fiscal), l'ouverture de la déclaration en ligne est au 12 avril 2017.


Avec date limite au en mai en fonction du département..
Il faut que E&Y se magne de m'envoyer le papier.




> 17 mai
> Date limite de déclaration de revenus
> Date limite de dépôt de la déclaration 2017 de revenus 2016 version papier (y compris pour les résidents à l'étranger).
> 
> Si vous déclarez par internet, vous disposez d'un délai supplémentaire jusqu'au 23 mai, 30 mai ou 6 juin 2017 selon le numéro de votre département.

----------


## Hamozus

Petite remontée de question sur une pension alimentaire vers l'étranger si un canard aux impôts passe par là et a une idée  ::): 




> Hello les canards experts fiscaux,
> 
> Question pension alimentaire à l'étranger : je vis en France Métropolitaine et souhaite commencer à verser une pension alimentaire à des ascendants à l'étranger (au Maroc). Je comprends que c'est possible et même déductible de mes impôts jusqu'à un certain seuil (6000€ par an ?).
> Le problème est que je souhaite verser cette pension alimentaire à ma grand mère qui en a besoin (pas de ressource ou de retraite etc) mais qui n'a pas de compte bancaire. Du coup je souhaitais faire des virements à mes parents, charge à eux de ventiler ces ressources pour les dépenses courantes de ma grand mère. Elle ne vit pas avec eux mais  ses enfants se répartissent les différents frais (femme de menage/nounou, frais médicaux, courses etc.). Je pense pas qu'on a des masses de factures pour ces dépenses (je demande quand meme) quasi tout se fait en cash au Maroc.
> 
> Est ce que je peux déduire de mes impôts l'argent viré vers le compte marocain de mes parents ? Je ne peux absolument pas justifier du caractère alimentaire vis à vis de mes parents qui ont des ressources mais ce n'est pas l'objet de ce virement...
> Est ce que le fisc ne posera pas de question sur le niveau de ressources de mes parents sinon ? Ça serait plus simple du coup et on pourra ensuite s'arranger sur l'usage de l'argent directement sur place.

----------


## Phenixy

Merci pour vos retours, oui on parle d'un montant assez faible (320€ en tout je crois donc environ 160€ chacun), je vais ptet laisser tel quel en disant à ma pote de me régler la différence imposable en bières, et pour l'année prochaine on fera ça proprement.

----------


## Anonyme911

Bonjour, 

Je suis un peu en avance puisque je viens pour les impôts de 2017. A la fin de l'année 2017, j'aurais perçu 6600€ d'allocations chômage.
J'ai un dilemme. Je vais lancer une campagne participative via la plateforme ulule. Je ne sais pas si je vais la faire en tant que particulier ou en tant qu'entreprise.
- Si je le fais en tant que particulier, quel est le montant à ne pas dépasser pour ne pas être imposable ? Sachant qu'on parle de la fameuse réduction d'impôts de 20% en 2017
- Si je le fais en tant qu'entreprise (SARL), à quel hauteur je vais être imposable ? Normalement l'impôt sur les sociétés passe à 28% au lieu de 33.

Pour avoir une base de calcul, on peut partir sur 7000€ collecté via la ulule.
Quel est le plus avantageux pour moi ?

----------


## Anon26492

Les revenus d'un Ulule pour un particulier sont des revenus imposables.
6600 + 7000 = 13600€ de revenus imposables, ce qui ne sera pas suffisant pour être imposable (la première tranche imposable démarre un peu sous les 10000€, mais tu as les 20%, tu tomberas en dessous je pense.)

En tant qu'entreprise, tout dépend le statut. En auto-entreprise, tu payeras des charges sociales + un prélèvement libératoire pour l'IR. Vu que tu seras au chômage tu pourras sans doute demander une ACCRE (aide aux créateurs d'entreprise) qui minimise les charges, mais tu te taperas quand même le prélèvement (pas sûr, il s'agit peut-être d'une option... mais alors il faudra les déclarer en IR.)

En SARL, tu auras l'IS, mais surtout tu devras payer les charges sociales obligatoires, pas rentable.

----------


## Anonyme911

> En SARL, tu auras l'IS, mais surtout tu devras payer les charges sociales obligatoires, pas rentable.


Ok mais je profite d'une exonération de charges sociales pendant les 3 premières années.
Et l'IS, il faut quand même que je fasse des bénéfices pour être imposable et ils sont assez réduits.

----------


## Anon26492

> Ok mais je profite d'une exonération de charges sociales pendant les 3 premières années.


Aucun minimum ?
Méfie-toi, y'a souvent des arnaques. Genre tu crois que tu es exonéré mais en fait tu dois quand même mille ou deux mille boules, ce qui n'est pas grand chose du point de vue de l'administration mais beaucoup pour quelqu'un qui se lance.

----------


## Anonyme911

> Aucun minimum ?
> Méfie-toi, y'a souvent des arnaques. Genre tu crois que tu es exonéré mais en fait tu dois quand même mille ou deux mille boules, ce qui n'est pas grand chose du point de vue de l'administration mais beaucoup pour quelqu'un qui se lance.


J'me suis plantée c'est un an, pas trois.
C'est l'ACCRE.

"Pour les entreprises créées ou reprises à partir du 01/01/2017, l'exonération est totale lorsque le revenu ou la rémunération est inférieur aux trois quarts du plafond annuel de la Sécurité Sociale (soit 29 421 € en 2017)."

----------


## Anon26492

> J'me suis plantée c'est un an, pas trois.
> C'est l'ACCRE.
> 
> "Pour les entreprises créées ou reprises à partir du 01/01/2017, l'exonération est totale lorsque le revenu ou la rémunération est inférieur aux trois quarts du plafond annuel de la Sécurité Sociale (soit 29 421 € en 2017)."


Méfiance :
- CSG / CRDS ?
- complémentaire obligatoire selon ton statut ?

----------


## Anonyme911

> Méfiance :
> - CSG / CRDS ?
> - complémentaire obligatoire selon ton statut ?


La CSG / CRDS restent dues. Pas de complémentaire par contre.
Mais même avec la CSG, ça reste pas avantageux ?

----------


## Anon26492

> La CSG / CRDS restent dues. Pas de complémentaire par contre.
> Mais même avec la CSG, ça reste pas avantageux ?


Nah si tu n'es pas imposable du tout à l'IR (ce que semble dire le simulateur 2016), je vois pas trop pourquoi ça serait mieux que zéro ?
Après le risque c'est que tu collectes plus de 7000€ et devienne imposable. Mais même dans ce cas, ça sera des nèfles.


edit : en fait je suis en train de lire autre chose sur ulule. Visiblement faut déclarer en BNC non pro. Là tout de suite c'est le début de la galère.
edit edit : en fait ça dépend de la nature de ta levée de fond (contreparties en nature, contreparties physiques, pas de contrepartie...)

----------


## Anonyme911

> Nah si tu n'es pas imposable du tout à l'IR (ce que semble dire le simulateur 2016), je vois pas trop pourquoi ça serait mieux que zéro ?
> Après le risque c'est que tu collectes plus de 7000€ et devienne imposable. Mais même dans ce cas, ça sera des nèfles.
> 
> 
> edit : en fait je suis en train de lire autre chose sur ulule. Visiblement faut déclarer en BNC non pro. Là tout de suite c'est le début de la galère.
> edit edit : en fait ça dépend de la nature de ta levée de fond (contreparties en nature, contreparties physiques, pas de contrepartie...)


 ::wacko:: 

J'ai fait appel à mon comptable. Ca me gonfle et clairement je saisis pas toutes les subtilités.
Quand j'ai une réponse, je la pose là si jamais ça peut intéresser.

----------


## Praetor

Fais gaffe avec les "exonérations", certaines ne sont que des reports et quand l'URSSAF débarque en te réclamant plusieurs années d'un coup ça fait mal (et ils sont moins arrangeant que le fisc, l'URSSAF n'en a rien à foutre de te pousser à la faillite). De manière générale fais super gaffe avec tout ce qui est prélèvements sociaux, ça peut te plomber (et c'est un gros bordel à comprendre, parles-en avec Daedaal).

----------


## Anonyme2016

Avec Madame FAYFAY on fait notre déclaration, et vu qu'on s'est pacsé l'an dernier, on regarde si ça vaut le coup de faire une déclaration commune ou de faire une dernière déclaration séparée. Ben ce sera déclaration séparée  ::o: 


Il est vraiment hyper injuste et pas du tout progressif notre système d'impôt, et les cadeaux fiscaux de ces deux dernières années n'arrangent vraiment rien et creusent l'écart entre ceux qui gagnent peu, et ceux qui gagnent juste un salaire correct.

Mme FAYFAY à un revenu fiscal de 4k de plus que moi : elle paye 1300€ d'impôt de plus que moi. C'est totalement dingue. Et du coup en déclaration commune on tombe au dessus des cadeaux fiscaux, et donc ça vaut pas le coup.

----------


## Praetor

> Mme FAYFAY à un revenu fiscal de 4k de plus que moi : elle paye 1300€ d'impôt de plus que moi.


C'est ça d'atteindre la tranche des 30%.

Sales bourges  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est surtout que moi je gagne suffisamment peu pour récolter quelque chose comme -800€ sur l'année de réduction d'impôt. Je me plaint pas de payer moins hein, mais le principe est dégueu pour les gens qui gagnent un tout petit peu plus.

----------


## Cedski

Ah les cadeaux pré-électoraux... Ces scandales à répétition...

Évidemment j'ai rien vu pour ma part.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Y'avais déjà eu une grosse baisse l'an dernier avec la hausse du plafond de la décote. et j'étais pile a la limite. Le truc rigolo je me rappelle, c'est que si je laissais l'abattement de 10% j'avais que dalle, si je faisais les frais réels mon impot était divisé par deux  :^_^: . ça n'avait vraiment aucune logique.


Et le cadeau électoral de janvier là c'est encore -150€ derrière tout ça.

----------


## Praetor

Ah la décote des 10%, cette blague. Ils se sont basés sur le montant des revenus, donc j'ai reçu une jolie lettre disant que j'aurais droit à cette décote et ils l'ont tout de suite appliquée à mes mensualités. Sauf que je suis non-résident. Je paye une flat-tax de 35,5% peu importe le montant de mes revenus. La décote ne me concerne pas...

Bon, en pratique je m'en cogne, je devrais juste payer plus tard ce que je ne paie pas maintenant, mais ils auraient pu réfléchir deux secondes.

----------


## Cedski

Mais c'est quoi cette décote de 10% ?

Trouvé: http://impotsurlerevenu.org/fonction...de-l-impot.php

 ::O: 

Moi qui suis un partisan de l'élargissement de l’assiette... je suis  :Facepalm:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ah mais le coup des frais réels l'an dernier qui divisent l'impôt par deux j'étais mort de rire devant l'absurdité du bazar. ça n'a tellement aucun sens.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Bon, en pratique je m'en cogne, je devrais juste payer plus tard ce que je ne paie pas maintenant, mais *ils auraient pu réfléchir deux secondes*.


Mwahahaha ... ! 

Non rien  ::):

----------


## Anon26492

L'impôt des particuliers en France, c'est une catastrophe.

Non pas sur le montant des prélèvement (c'est un autre débat), ni même sur l'administration fiscale (qui fonctionne pas mal du tout), mais sur sa complexité absurde qui génère de profondes inégalités et injustices. Aujourd'hui il est impossible d'introduire un dispositif sans créer des situations absurdes.

Non seulement cela grève les ressources de l'état, mais cela génère de la méfiance envers le système, avec des gens qui se pensent surimposés (alors qu'ils ne le sont pas) ou d'autres qui se croient sous-aidés (alors qu'ils sont sur-subventionnés.)

Je rêve d'une simplification, avec une fusion IR/CSG, le nouvel impôt devenant individuel, sans parts fiscales ni quotient familial, fortement progressif, sans aucunes niche fiscale, avec une première tranche dès le premier euro gagné. Que l'état prélève de manière claire et uniforme, que chacun se rende compte de ce qu'il donne.

Ensuite dans un second temps les aspects redistributifs (en gros toutes les anciennes réductions : les parts, les réducs, les décotes, les niches, etc) sont rendus sous forme d'allocations bien distinctes de l'imposition.

Mais bon, c'est juste du fantasme.

----------


## DjudjRed

Oui l'ensemble est tellement opaque que j'ai l'impression que toutes les idées de réforme sont bonnes  ::):  

Le sentiment d'opacité et donc le sentiment d'injustice est entretenu par le fait que c'est le cas dans presque tous les services de l'Etat. 
La fiscalité des entreprises c'est un Léviathan ... même les spécialistes des impôts des entreprises n'y comprennent plus rien tellement c'est touffu. Ma mère avait contacté le service des impôts pour une question fiscale pour la boîte chez qui elle bossait, et après 2h au téléphone le mec lui a dit que c'était pas grave, que vu la complexité du truc personne n'irait poser la question (d'où l'intérêt de faire des lois hein).
Et je parle même pas du RSI (y a un topac pour ça j'crois)

Le code pénal et le code civil se traînent une flopée de lois inutiles car totalement archaïques et inapplicables, écrites dans un jargon que les étudiants en droit s'arrachent les cheveux à décrypter.

Mais ça demanderait tellement d'efforts et de travail de tout réécrire et simplifier qu'on préfère garder le truc en l'état et rajouter des tas de nouveaux textes sans même se demander si on est pas en train de revoter un truc qui existe déjà.

----------


## Cedski

Ben je suis totalement OK avec ça.
Le problème c'est que ce genre de mesures induits des effets de seuils inouïs.

D'ailleurs à titre perso mon taux d'IR ne me semble pas aberrant (12%). J'étais aussi contre la défiscalisation des heures supp' (qui pourtant me bénéficiait à plein). Après tout c'est bien du revenu, il doit être imposé.

Mais le système actuel qui exclus de fait du système 60% des gens (et encore... peut être plus ?), je trouve ça totalement injuste.

----------


## Lazyjoe

L'IR sur les salaires est de toutes façons quasiment symbolique en France. Et quand il commence à devenir conséquent, on est déjà dans des revenus qui permettent de ne plus s'en soucier.  :^_^: 

C'est plus sur les impots locaux et pour les entreprises qu'il y aurait du boulot à faire, clairement.

----------


## perverpepere

Et pourquoi es-ce si compliqué?
A part nous pousser à prendre un comptable je vois pas.

Bref encore une fois on nous pousse à faire travailler des parasites, remarquez c'est ça où leur verser le RSA.  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Poutou baveu les comptables

----------


## Anon26492

> Et pourquoi es-ce si compliqué?


Tout simplement parce que le système actuel hérite d'un siècle de modifications par les gouvernements successifs.

Personne ne s'est jamais dit "on va faire un système opaque, complexe et injuste." Seulement petit à petit, à force d'ajouts pas forcément maîtrisés, d'ajustements mal pensés, tu obtiens ce truc qui ne rapporte pas tant de fric que ça pour tout un tas d'effets néfastes.




> C'est plus sur les impots locaux


Non mais là c'est la boîte de pandore... c'est un nid de crabe, si tu tentes de réformer ça en conservant le principe actuel et en essayant d'être juste, tu vas avoir dix millions de personnes dans la rue.

----------


## Cedski

Ha ha ! J'ai hésité à amener le débat sur les impôts locaux, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était trop un appeau à troll.  ::trollface:: 

(dans ma ville mes impôts locaux représentent... 1/3 du cout mensuel de mon pret. Pour contextualiser, j'ai acheté sans apport ou presque sur 25 ans. Du délire.)

----------


## Lazyjoe

Je suis à peine à 1/4 dans les mêmes conditions, mais dans un bled paumé à la campagne.  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme2016

25% ici aussi, en banlieue Bordelaise. Mais on à des mensualités assez conséquentes  :Emo:

----------


## DjudjRed

Dans les impôts locaux tu inclues taxe foncière ET taxe d'habitation ? ... dans mon cas on tape en-dessous des 20% de mon crédit et je suis dans le 78 pas loin de Versailles.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui les deux taxes.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Y'a une époque où on se faisait engueuler parce qu'on se plaignait des taux ou des choix politiques ici.
Baron revient !  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

Moi TF+TH ça représente moins de 2% de mon remboursement de prêt. Merci Paris.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ragondin

Hello,

Petite question sur les impôts.
J'ai déménagé hors de France fin 2015. J'ai donc averti mon centre des impôts et communiqué ma nouvelle adresse. Tout avait été changé, mon compte montrait bien que je dépendais du Centre des français habitant à l'étranger, bref RAS.
Depuis le 12/04, on peut déclarer en ligne (j'ai rien à déclarer hormis une connerie pour 5€...). En tentant d'accéder à ma déclaration en ligne, j'ai un message qui me dit qu'avec ce numéro de déclarant, je ne peux pas le faire. J'ai loupé un épisode ou? J'ai bien contacté, en ligne, les impôts mais pas de réponse pour le moment. Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci.

----------


## Nirm

> Hello,
> 
> Petite question sur les impôts.
> J'ai déménagé hors de France fin 2015. J'ai donc averti mon centre des impôts et communiqué ma nouvelle adresse. Tout avait été changé, mon compte montrait bien que je dépendais du Centre des français habitant à l'étranger, bref RAS.
> Depuis le 12/04, on peut déclarer en ligne (j'ai rien à déclarer hormis une connerie pour 5€...). En tentant d'accéder à ma déclaration en ligne, j'ai un message qui me dit qu'avec ce numéro de déclarant, je ne peux pas le faire. J'ai loupé un épisode ou? J'ai bien contacté, en ligne, les impôts mais pas de réponse pour le moment. Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.
> 
> Merci.


Pour télédéclarer, tu dois te connecter à ton espace perso.
Depuis quelques temps déjà, tu le fais avec n° FIP + MdP (plus par le numéro de télédéclarant).
Le n° FIP ne bouge pas (alors que le déclarant et le RFR pouvaient changer tous les ans). 

Tu es dans le cas où tu n'as jamais choisi de MdP ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Nirm  ::wub::

----------


## Ragondin

> Pour télédéclarer, tu dois te connecter à ton espace perso.
> Depuis quelques temps déjà, tu le fais avec n° FIP + MdP (plus par le numéro de télédéclarant).
> Le n° FIP ne bouge pas (alors que le déclarant et le RFR pouvaient changer tous les ans). 
> 
> Tu es dans le cas où tu n'as jamais choisi de MdP ?


Hello,


EDIT: Je viens de check de vieux mails... Je n'ai rien à déclarer si pas de revenus de sources françaises. Cependant, j'ai un montant comme 5/6€ à déclarer suite à la fermeture d'une assurance vie. Je me casse les couilles à le faire ou je laisse pisser?

----------


## ZeK

Bonjour les canards 

Le temps des déclarations est venu... 
Du fait de la distance entre mon domicile et mon lieu de travail il est plus intéressant pour moi d'être aux frais réels. Je me demandais comment déclarer mes frais de repas, sachant qu'il y a une cantine sur place mais que je n'y mange pas (faute de temps) 
Puis je déclarer directement le prix forfaitaire d'un repas chaque jours? Dois-je seulement déclarer la différence entre le forfait et le prix d'un repas sur place (si je l'avais pris)? L'ai-je dans le c.. et ne puis-je rien déclarer? 
Dans l'absolu, je ne peux justifier que le prix d'un repas à la cantine 

Merci pour vos lumières

----------


## Anonyme2016

Les frais de repas, j'ai toujours trouvé ça mal foutu : Si t'as une cantine, tu ne peux déclarer que le différence entre ce que tu payes et un plancher qui est le tarif forfaitaire (4.7€). Même si t'y mange pas t'es couané.

Par contre si t'a pas de cantine, ben tu peux déclarer la valeur du tarif forfaitaire, sans justificatif. Même si comme moi tu t'emmène une gamelle tous les jours. ça n'a aucun sens, mais c'est comme ça.

Bref, faut pas travailler dans des boites qui ont des cantines.

----------


## ZeK

> Les frais de repas, j'ai toujours trouvé ça mal foutu : Si t'as une cantine, tu ne peux déclarer que le différence entre ce que tu payes et un plancher qui est le tarif forfaitaire (4.7€). Même si t'y mange pas t'es couané.
> 
> Par contre si t'a pas de cantine, ben tu peux déclarer la valeur du tarif forfaitaire, sans justificatif. Même si comme moi tu t'emmène une gamelle tous les jours. ça n'a aucun sens, mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Bref, faut pas travailler dans des boites qui ont des cantines.


Merci FAYFAY
Bon bah c'est déjà bien si je peux déduire la différence sachant que je n'ai pas de justificatif prouvant que j'y ai pris mes repas vu que je ne les y prends pas... mais je peux justifier le prix des repas. 
Cela dit, si mon patron atteste que je n'ai pas les moyens matériels d'y manger (pas le temps) puis-je déclarer les repas au forfait?

----------


## Ventilo

> L'IR sur les salaires est de toutes façons quasiment symbolique en France. Et quand il commence à devenir conséquent, on est déjà dans des revenus qui permettent de ne plus s'en soucier. 
> 
> C'est plus sur les impots locaux et pour les entreprises qu'il y aurait du boulot à faire, clairement.



Gné ? 15% de mon revenu annuel, je trouve çà conséquent et je m'en soucie fortement  ::wacko:: 




> FAYFAY
> 
>     Les frais de repas, j'ai toujours trouvé ça mal foutu : Si t'as une cantine, tu ne peux déclarer que le différence entre ce que tu payes et un plancher qui est le tarif forfaitaire (4.7€). Même si t'y mange pas t'es couané.


J'ai bien fait de passer, un collègue ex fiscal m'a dit qu'on pouvait déduire les repas alors qu'on a une cantine subventionnée. J'étais sur qu'il se plantait.

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour les canards 
> 
> Le temps des déclarations est venu... 
> Du fait de la distance entre mon domicile et mon lieu de travail il est plus intéressant pour moi d'être aux frais réels. Je me demandais comment déclarer mes frais de repas, sachant qu'il y a une cantine sur place mais que je n'y mange pas (faute de temps) 
> Puis je déclarer directement le prix forfaitaire d'un repas chaque jours? Dois-je seulement déclarer la différence entre le forfait et le prix d'un repas sur place (si je l'avais pris)? L'ai-je dans le c.. et ne puis-je rien déclarer? 
> Dans l'absolu, je ne peux justifier que le prix d'un repas à la cantine 
> 
> Merci pour vos lumières


Le cadre.
P3 et 4.  :;): 
En gros, si tu as les justificatifs (la cantine collective est considéré comme telle car vérifiable simplement même s'il est conseillé d'en avoir quand même), tu ne déclares que ce que tu paies en plus d'un repas à domicile.
Sachant que le repas à domicile est évalué selon un montant pré-défini : 4,70€.
Avec un plafond par repas et par jour qui change en fonction de la catégorie (resto, lieux de travail, cantine collective)

----------


## Ventilo

> Si vous optez pour les frais réels, les cotisations versées aux 
> organisations syndicales sont déductibles sans limitation mais, 
> dans ce cas, vous ne pouvez pas bénéficier du crédit d’impôt 
> accordé au titre des cotisations syndicales.


Question sur ce point, la cotisation syndicale
- doit être incluse dans les frais réels
- continue d'être mise dans la case correspondante.

----------


## ZeK

> Le cadre.
> P3 et 4. 
> En gros, si tu as les justificatifs (la cantine collective est considéré comme telle car vérifiable simplement même s'il est conseillé d'en avoir quand même), tu ne déclares que ce que tu paies en plus d'un repas à domicile.
> Sachant que le repas à domicile est évalué selon un montant pré-défini : 4,70€.
> Avec un plafond par repas et par jour qui change en fonction de la catégorie (resto, lieux de travail, cantine collective)


Oui, j'avais trouvé ces 2 pages, mais le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais mangé à la dite cantine, je me fais une gamelle car je n'ai pas le temps d'y aller 3 jours sur 5 (je finis trop tard ou reprends trop tôt, mon employeur peut en attester). Je peux bien sur justifier le prix d'un repas que j'aurai pu prendre à la dite cantine mais j'ai pas de facture ou de reçu car je n'y mange pas. 
Du coup je suis dans une situation bâtarde. Je n'ai pas de justificatif (sauf éventuellement la grille tarifaire de la cantine) et je n'ai pas la possibilité d'y aller 3 jours sur 5. 

Serait-ce possible de déclarer le forfait repas sur les 3 jours où je ne peux pas y manger (avec attestation de l'employeur à l'appuie) et 2 jours le dépassement du forfait par la cantine même si je n'y ai pas mangé???

D'ailleurs d'un point de vue théorique, on ne peut pas choisir de ne pas user de la restauration collective si elle existe et avoir quand même des frais de repas forfaitaires parce qu'on reste trop loin du domicile pour y retourner manger?

En tout cas merci Nirm pour tes liens

----------


## Melcirion

Hello les canards, petite question aux spécialistes.
Cette année étant encore expat, je me retrouve dans la situation ou mon appartement à Paris (location) va être considéré comme ma résidence secondaire.
Compte tenu de la précarité de mes missions je ne peux pas le rendre ous peine de me retrouver sans logement en cas de perte de contrat, annulation de job ..Ect

Est ce que je vais être touché par l'augmentation de la taxe d'habitation sur les résidences secondaires à Paris ou cela ne concerne que les propriétaires pour les encourager à relouer ?

Histoire que je provisionne et pleure par avance.

----------


## Praetor

La taxe d'habitation c'est l'occupant, c'est à dire toi.

----------


## Melcirion

Donc meme étant locataire comme ma location est résidence secondaire (point de vu fiscale ) je vais payer une blinde avec les nouvelles règles ?
Il y a un outil de calcul existant ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Le cadre.
> P3 et 4. 
> En gros, si tu as les justificatifs (la cantine collective est considéré comme telle car vérifiable simplement même s'il est conseillé d'en avoir quand même), tu ne déclares que ce que tu paies en plus d'un repas à domicile.
> Sachant que le repas à domicile est évalué selon un montant pré-défini : 4,70€.
> Avec un plafond par repas et par jour qui change en fonction de la catégorie (resto, lieux de travail, cantine collective)


Dans la clinique où je bosse on a un self qui sert à la fois pour le personnel et pour les visiteurs... le prix du repas est difficile à évaluer puisque c'est un Self et que le prix de chaque article est indiqué en points (le coût du point n'étant pas le même pour les visiteurs et pour le personnel). Donc il faut garder chaque ticket comme justificatif? 
Le truc est que dans les services, le personnel paramédical (infirmiers, aides-soignants...) n'a pas de temps de pause repas prévu : pas décompté de la paye ni même indiqué dans le plan d'organisation du travail (en gros on essaye de se trouver 20 minutes pour manger tout en restant disponibles pour les sonnettes des patients, le téléphone du service etc...)

Bref on ne peut matériellement pas manger au self (mais ça dépanne quand on a oublié sa gamelle on peut toujours prendre 5 minutes pour aller chercher un plateau au self).

----------


## Ventilo

Je viens de comprendre comment les frais réels sont calculés, et que le tableau de calcul des kilomètres est débile  ::lol:: 

je lui mets 7704 km en diesel 6cv

Le bareme selon le tableau c'est 
0-5000 km : dx0.568
5000-20000km : dx0.32 +1244

Pour moi ca s'interprétait comme ça : [5000*0.68] + [(2704 x 0.32) + 1244] = 4949

Sauf que la formule réelle c'est : (7704 x 0.32) + 1244 = 3710

Même un putain de tableau de frais réels c'est présenté n'importe comment. M'étonne pas que les gens ne comprennent pas le système de tranches

----------


## Møgluglu

Pourtant la table est censée te simplifier le calcul : on t'a déjà calculé la contribution des tranches précédentes 5000 * (0,568 -  0,320) = 1244, pas besoin de refaire le calcul, tu as juste à appliquer la formule de la forme a*d+b de ta tranche, avec d la distance parcourue.

----------


## Ventilo

Surement. Comme je passe pas mal de temps à faire ce genre de calculs de tranches, j'ai pas l'habitude de l'avoir "prémaché"

Je me suis pacsé l'année dernière, au moment de valider la déclaration commune, je me dis et si... je refais une simu en individuel, c'est peut être plus intéressant. J'en ai marre  :ouaiouai:

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Même cas que toi pour le PACS, et c'est clairement plus intéressant en individuel, profites de la dernière année ou c'est possible du coup...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Même cas aussi (voir page précédente). Et la différence est assez énorme en plus.

----------


## Ventilo

Par contre je peux mettre ma fille à charge avec moi si elle était sur la decla de ma compagne l'année dernière ?

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai une question pour vous les experts des impôts!

J'ai entendu parlé du fait que faire des dons aux associations peut être intéressant pour ne plus payer d'impôts. Le truc que j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ça peux fonctionner. On est d'accord que abattement est à hauteur de 66% du don fait? Donc si j'ai 1000€ d'impôts, je donner 1500€ à une association pour être exonéré. Et donc je suis déficitaire de 500€ par rapport à une personne qui aurait juste payé ces 1000€ d’impôts non?

----------


## Dodo

C'est ca. Je n'ai jamais trop vu l'interet, peut etre arriver a un certain niveau d'imposition peut te permettre de demander l'acces a des services sinon inacessibles mais bon.

----------


## Lazyjoe

C'est une façon d'encourager les dons, qui du coup se retrouvent financés aux 2/3 par l'Etat. Donc par les contribuables qui ne font pas de dons.  ::trollface::

----------


## Clydopathe

Je fais des dons à certaines associations, mais j'avais du mal à voir comment ça pouvait devenir rentable selon certains collègues.

----------


## Anonyme2016

L'idée à mon avis c'est de calculer le montant à donner pour arriver à un certain seuil de revenu de référence auquel tu gagnera plus en réduction d'impots que tu ne "perds "en donnant.

Dans ma situation ce serait une idée à creuser d'ailleurs.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tu m'as perdu là...

----------


## Anon26492

- 80% des gens ne pigent pas le concept de tranche. Donc forcément, pour eux, passer dans la tranche du dessous, c'est une économie !
- cas rarissime : tu as le droit à l'aide de x€ en dessous de y€ de revenyus. Tu donnes à des associations pour passer en dessous de y€. L'aide de x€ te rapporte plus que les dons effectués. C'est rare, parce que mine de rien l'état essaye au maximum de supprimer les effets de paliers ou un euro supplémentaire coûte concrètement de l'argent. Il en reste toutefois (par exemple un indépendant peut avoir une complémentaire retraite par tranches. S'il gagne un euro de plus que la tranche, il paye plusieurs milliers d'euros de complémentaire en plus. Mais il sera compensé à sa retraite.)

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je suis précisément dans le cas rarissime, la fameuse décote ^^ (qui n'existera peut être plus mal prochain selon l'avenir de politique en licornie  ::P: )

----------


## Clydopathe

Le système de tranche je l'ai assez compris pour savoir qu'une augmentation qui me fait passer à une tranche supérieur ne serait pas négative pour moi et j'ai du mal à le faire comprendre à mon entourage (dans le cas simple d'un salarié lambda) (vu que c'est seulement la partie qui dépasse la tranche qui serait taxé au niveau de la dite tranche). 

Ok, je vois ou tu veux en venir, dans mon cas, les dons sont uniquement dans le but d'aider des associations et le gain en impôts n'est qu'un petit bonus cadeau donc. Merci.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Je suis précisément dans le cas rarissime, la fameuse décote ^^ (qui n'existera peut être plus mal prochain selon l'avenir de politique en licornie )


Ouais mais les dons tout ça ce ne serait pas du crédit d'impôt, qui s'applique uniquement à la fin après tous les calculs de tranches/parts familiales/décotes ?  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Même cas aussi (voir page précédente). Et la différence est assez énorme en plus.


Ici, on dirait bien que j'y gagne, vu que madame, avec son boulot de mère au foyer, a un revenu de zéro euros.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Il me semble d'ailleurs que ce n'est pas un crédit d'impôt, mais une réduction. Donc en gros, ils calculent ton impôt, puis déduisent de la somme obtenue X% de tes dons, et tu payes le résultat. Mais si jamais ton impôt initial était inférieur à X% de tes dons, ils ne te rendent pas d'argent...
Contrairement à un crédit d'impôt, comme pour l'emploi d'un salarié à domicile dans certains cas, où si la réduction d'impôt de 50% des sommes payées pour l'emploi de ce salarié te fait passer en dessous de 0, l'Etat te donne la différence.

Du coup, en terme financier pur, je ne vois pas comment faire des dons peut être rentable, vu que tu en seras toujours un peu de ta poche.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Ca dépend des cas, en gros si tu es actif c'est un crédit, sinon c'est une réduction. Mon père qui est à la retraite s'est fait avoir car sur 0 impôt pas de réduction possible pour un don qu'il avait déclaré.  :^_^:

----------


## Anon26492

> le gain en impôts n'est qu'un petit bonus cadeau donc. Merci.


En fait il ne faut pas faire l'erreur de voir le gain en impôt comme un gain, un bonus ou un cadeau.

Cette déduction, c'est un financement "démocratique" des associations. L'Etat, en plus des subventions directes, délègue au citoyen une partie des subventions via une incitation fiscale.

Faut juste voir ça comme "je donne x, et l'état remet y au pot, sauf que c'est moi qui avance ce y."

----------


## scie_sauteuse

OK, je ne savais pas ! Bon, je vois toujours pas de moyen de gagner des thunes dans l'opération par contre.

----------


## Anon26492

> OK, je ne savais pas ! Bon, je vois toujours pas de moyen de gagner des thunes dans l'opération par contre.


Être le responsable de l'association et abuser des biens sociaux  ::trollface::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Attends le prochain téléthon il y a plein de gens qui vont trouver un moyen de te l'expliquer.  :^_^:

----------


## Thingazazi

Le don aux associations, ça peut aussi être tout simplement un abandon de frais. 
Par exemple, chaque année, je fais près de 1200km pour transporter des ados sur des manifestations sportives avec mon véhicules perso. Plutôt que de demander un remboursement à mon association, je lui fais un abandon de frais et donc un don. Don que je peux ensuite déclarer sur mes impôts en utilisant le barème légal de frais kilométriques. 
C'est intéressant pour l'association et pour moi puisque sans ce mécanisme, l'asso ne pourrait pas couvrir les frais de déplacement tandis que moi qui ferait le taxi quoiqu'il arrive, ça me permet de continuer à faire du bénévolat et gérer les déplacements bien plus simplement.

C'est très courant comme mécanisme dans les associations sportives, mais il faut évidement que la personne soit imposable.

Au final, ça revient plus cher que le seul impôt, mais ça permet de continuer à avoir des bénévoles investis, chose difficile à trouver...

Il me semble également que c'est plafonné, mais je n'en suis plus certain.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Oui ça c'est même un très bon plan, à 0.30 € le km dont on peut déduire 66% en réduction d'impôt, mais c'est plafonné à 20% du revenu imposable (le revenu hein pas l'impot !).
Mais bon ça demande autre chose comme implication qu'un simple don anonyme.  ::P:

----------


## Thingazazi

C'est certain qu'avec 4h à 5h d'encadrement par semaine et une vingtaine de déplacement le week-end à l'année, c'est peu de chose par rapport à l'investissement consenti !

----------


## ZeK

Je reviens sur les frais de repas... 

Je cite la publication pratique des impôts
"V_ous ne disposez pas de justifications détaillées (absence d’un mode de restauration collective sur le lieu de travail ou à proximité...) mais vous êtes en mesure de prouver que vous êtes obligé de prendre vos repas hors de chez vous et que vous supportez effectivement, à ce titre, des frais supplémentaires de nourriture_."
En l’occurrence, il y a bien une restauration sur place mais je n'ai pas de justificatif car je n'y mange pas (mes horaires ne sont pas compatible). Est-il interdit de déclarer mes frais de repas au forfait???

Le sites des impôts dit par ailleurs
"_Vous disposez d’un mode de restauration collective sur votre lieu de travail ou à proximité

Vous pouvez, le cas échéant et si vous avez les justificatifs, déduire le montant des frais supplémentaires égal à la différence entre le prix du repas payé « à la cantine »_ "

Il y a marqué "*et*", je comprends que comme je ne réunis pas les 2 conditions je peux déclarer forfaitairement ou ça reste risqué....

Les documents ci dessus ne me semblent pas limiter spécifiquement la déclaration des repas au forfait au seul cas de l'absence de cantine mais je ne suis pas sur de mon interprétation.

Edit : je m'auto réponds : RES N° 2010/43 (FP) du 6 juillet 2010 dans le BOFIP (sorte de bible pour agent des impots...) 

"_4. Lorsque le salarié qui ne peut prendre ses repas chez lui dispose d'un mode de restauration collective sur son lieu de travail ou à proximité mais n'y déjeune pas pour des raisons personnelles, l'existence de dépenses supplémentaires de repas n'est pas exclue mais ne peut être présumée.

Dès lors, sous réserve de justifier de la réalité de ces dépenses et de leur montant, le salarié peut déduire le montant de la dépense supplémentaire de repas qu'il supporte, plafonnée au coût d'un repas pris à la cantine diminué de la valeur du repas pris au foyer évaluée forfaitairement.

En effet, l'excédent de prix payé au restaurant par rapport au prix payé à la cantine résulte d'un choix d'ordre privé et la dépense supplémentaire correspondante ne peut alors être considérée comme présentant un caractère professionnel._"

En gros, je peux prouver que je mange sur place vu la distance et mes horaires mais je ne vais déclarer que prix cantine moins forfait

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello les canards,

Puisque ça parle frais réels : sur mes 214 jours de travail annuel (forfait cadre), j'ai été arrêté 29 jours pour maladie.

Dois-je déduire ces 29 jours du calcul des frais réels, et donc calculer le kilométrage quotidien et les frais de repas sur 214 - 29 = 185 jours ?

C'est ce qui me semble le plus logique et honnête, mais peut-être les impôts ne raisonnent-ils pas pareil ?

----------


## Ventilo

Pour les frais de repas, j'ai compris que tu ne peux déduire que la différence "frais de repas réels justifiés - 4.70 €".

Donc si tu as une cantine chère avec des repas a 8 €, que tu as gardé le ticket, tu peux déduire 3.3 €.
Si tu payes moins de 4.70 € tu ne peux rien déduire.
Si tu n'es pas en mesure de justifier tes dépenses tu ne peux rien déduire.

Si tu te fais à bouffer toi même, je ne vois pas comment tu peux justifier d'un cout supérieur au forfait.

----------


## Ithilsul

Si, si, sans justificatif, et en l'absence de cantine, tu déduis le forfait justement.

Reste donc la question du nombre de jours : avec ou sans maladie ?

----------


## Ventilo

Je répondais à Zek.

Pour les jours, le principe du réel c'est justement de déduire ce qui a été fait effectivement, donc si tu ne travailles pas tu ne déduis pas. Dans le doute tu peux toujours poser la question à ton SIP.

----------


## ZeK

> Je répondais à Zek.
> 
> Pour les jours, le principe du réel c'est justement de déduire ce qui a été fait effectivement, donc si tu ne travailles pas tu ne déduis pas. Dans le doute tu peux toujours poser la question à ton SIP.


Justement je n'ai pas garder de ticket de cantine car je n'y mange pas (faute de temps : mon emploi du temps n'est pas compatible avec la cantine). Donc je suis même dans le cas 2 du texte 
"2. L'existence de frais supplémentaires de repas pendant la pause méridienne est cependant présumée lorsque le salarié n'a pas accès à une restauration collective* ou ne peut s'y rendre pour des raisons inhérentes à sa profession*. Le montant de la dépense peut alors être évalué forfaitairement."
Donc je peux faire du forfaitaire. 

Merci Ventilo

----------


## fishinou

> Si, si, sans justificatif, et en l'absence de cantine, tu déduis le forfait justement.


Tut tut ... attention en cas de tickets resto je crois !

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai jamais compris la logique de ce système :


J'ai pas de cantine pour le midi : je bouffe a l'extérieur pour 5€ -> 

Si j'ai un justificatif, je déduis 0.30€
Si j'ai pas de justificatif, je déduis 4.70€

(Bon perso j'abuse du truc comme tout le monde en déduisant au forfait alors que j'amène ma gamelle).

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je répondais à Zek.


Oups, au temps pour moi. 





> Tut tut ... attention en cas de tickets resto je crois !


C'est vrai, je n'ai pas précisé : en l'absence de cantine et de tickets resto.

----------


## barbarian_bros

J'oubliais : En plus de l'absence de temps de pause pour le personnel paramédical  pour manger au self de la clinique, celui-ci n'est ouvert que le midi du lundi au vendredi hors jours fériés...
Le samedi on peut se rabattre jusqu'à 13h sur la boutique de la clinique pour prendre un sandwich cher et pas terrible (pas de tarif 'employé' contrairement au self). 
Du coup ça ne couvre que certains horaires (on fait soit 6-14, soit 8-16 soit 13-21) et on bosse un weekend sur deux et les jours fériés qui tombent sur notre roulement habituel donc pas de self ces jours-là...
Bref j'apporte ma gamelle comme la plupart de mes collègues vu que le self n'est réellement utilisable que pour le personnel administratif.

Pour l'instant je n'ai jamais tenté les frais réels, habitant à moins de 5 bornes du boulot et faisant un gros tiers des trajets à vélo, abattement est plus intéressant. Mais si je déménage et que je m'éloigne faudra peut-être que je l'envisage... si j'arrive à y comprendre quelque chose.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pour les trajets c'est facile. Tu rentre tes kilometres dans la machine et ça calcule tout.

Parait que c'est rentable a partir de 18-20 bornes aller-retour.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Pour les trajets c'est facile. Tu rentre tes kilometres dans la machine et ça calcule tout.
> 
> Parait que c'est rentable a partir de 18-20 bornes aller-retour.


Ca dépend de combien on gagne et de la puissance de la voiture.  ::P: 

Pendant ma thèse, avec 1650€ net de salaire et 20 bornes par jour déclarées, ça me faisait plus du double par rapport à l'abattement de 10%.  ::o:

----------


## Ventilo

Si ma femme passe aux frais réels avec sa 4 cv, ca lui fait un abattement de 11%, et elle paie plus d'impot, parce qu'elle intègre sa cotisation syndicale dans les frais réels et c'est moins intéressant que de la mettre sur la ligne dédiée.

Faudrait vraiment une grosse simplification du système.

----------


## AMDS

Bonjour,

J'ai une question concernant un oubli dans ma déclaration 2016. Nous avons fait changer notre porte d'entrée en 2015 (nous sommes propriétaires), et ce changement était éligible à un crédit d'impôt. J'ai oublié de déclarer ces travaux sur notre déclaration de 2016. Puis je le faire sur la déclaration 2017 ? Ou faut-il que je demande à changer ma déclaration 2016 ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Burr

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question concernant un oubli dans ma déclaration 2016. Nous avons fait changer notre porte d'entrée en 2015 (nous sommes propriétaires), et ce changement était éligible à un crédit d'impôt. J'ai oublié de déclarer ces travaux sur notre déclaration de 2016. Puis je le faire sur la déclaration 2017 ? Ou faut-il que je demande à changer ma déclaration 2016 ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide


Chaque année est "indépendante". Il n'est pas possible de compenser une année avec une autre année.
Donc là il te suffit de contacter par écrit ton SIP (courrier ou courriel) avec un mot explicatif et le justificatif joint.

----------


## AMDS

> Chaque année est "indépendante". Il n'est pas possible de compenser une année avec une autre année.
> Donc là il te suffit de contacter par écrit ton SIP (courrier ou courriel) avec un mot explicatif et le justificatif joint.


Merci Burr

----------


## Arkandias05

Salut,

Petite question : 
Pour le calcul des frais réels, c'est possible de le faire si on a une voiture de fonction ? Je suppose que non, mais on ne sait jamais ?
Egalement, je travaille à environ 30 km de mon domicile, mais je suis assez régulièrement en déplacement les semaines. Si je fais le calcul sur 5 jours, est-ce que ça pose problème ? Comment calculer les jours où je suis en déplacement ?

----------


## Anonyme1002

Hey,

J'ai lu qu'en coloc, on choisit qu'une tête pour payer la taxe d'habitation.
Mais si l'un des colocs est le propriétaire du logement, on paye quoi? Moi je paye la taxe foncière et mon coloc m'aide?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Il me semble que ceux qui ont un bail locataire ou qui habitent leur logement payent la taxe d'habitation (elle est à un seul nom et vous vous arrangez) ; lui doit payer la taxe foncière.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Taxe foncière entière pour le proprio, une part de taxe d'habitation par occupant (même si y'a pas de loi ici, c'est vous qui vous arrangez comme dit Julizn).

----------


## ShotMaster

Yep la "bonne" pratique si vous vivez à 2 tout le temps, c'est la taxe foncière pour le proprio et 50% de la TH chacun.

----------


## DjudjRed

P'tite question pour les connaisseurs : je suis proprio d'un appartement et on a voté des travaux en AG. Ravalement + étanchéité des toits terrasse, ce qui va faire mal à ma banque mais bon ...
ma question est de savoir quels travaux peuvent donner droit à une réduction fiscale ? 

Je sais que comme on retouche l'isolation du toit pour l'étanchéité cela peut convenir mais pour le ravalement ? à quel %age du montant des travaux dois-je m'attendre ?

----------


## fishinou

Ben les aides en question n'ont pas été discuté pendant la dite AG ?

----------


## DjudjRed

négatif ... enfin l'architecte qui va conduire les travaux a juste dit qu'on pouvais avoir droit à des réductions d'impôt mais il s'est pas attardé sur le sujet et il n'était pas en mesure de nous dire quel genre de réduction.
Juste que vu le peu qu'on a gagner sur l'isolation du toit (le bâtiment est déjà en catégorie C), les Certificats Economie d'Energie n'apporteront presque rien.

----------


## Meneldil

Salut

Question con mais à laquelle 
a) je ne trouve aucune réponse sur google
b) je n'obtiens aucun réponse auprès de l'administration concernée vu qu'aucun des 4 numéros des impôts que j'ai ne me permet de joindre une personne vivante, plutôt qu'une voix préenregistrée m'expliquant que mon appel ne sert à rien.

Ma copine et moi avons acheté un appart. Or, nous recevons chacun, séparément, une taxe foncière. Ça ne devrait pas plutôt être une seule taxe pour le foyer ?

----------


## fishinou

Je dirais que oui.

Est-ce que vous déclarez ensemble ?
Est-ce que vous avez reçu le même montant ?

----------


## nova

> Salut
> 
> Question con mais à laquelle 
> a) je ne trouve aucune réponse sur google
> b) je n'obtiens aucun réponse auprès de l'administration concernée vu qu'aucun des 4 numéros des impôts que j'ai ne me permet de joindre une personne vivante, plutôt qu'une voix préenregistrée m'expliquant que mon appel ne sert à rien.
> 
> Ma copine et moi avons acheté un appart. Or, nous recevons chacun, séparément, une taxe foncière. Ça ne devrait pas plutôt être une seule taxe pour le foyer ?


Si. Essaye par mail ou déplace toi pour dénouer ton problème.

Par contre, ca m'étonne que vous ayez pas eu le problème également pour la taxe d'habitation.

----------


## Markus

Comme dit par nova, envoie un mail, tu as l'adresse sur l'avis de paiement ou sinon directement via le site. Ils te répondent généralement sous 3 jours et surtout ils ont le temps de creuser le problème sans avoir quelqu'un qui s'énerve au bout du fil.  ::):

----------


## Zyprexa

Héhé, le téléphone avec les impots c'est inutile.
Fait un petit mail explicatif de la situation avec  une photocopie de l'acte authentique , ils sont plutôt réactifs et compréhensif.
J'ai eu le même problème 2 taxes foncières pour le même bien et 2 taxes d'habitations ( ancien et nouveau)
vérifie les numéraux fiscaux et le numéro de propriétaire sur les deux avis

----------


## Ithilsul

Bonjour !

Petite question actualisation des mensualités / impôts.

Je payais des impôts (ce qui est normal et ne me déplaît pas  ::):  ) car je gagnais bien ma vie jusqu'à il y a encore 6 mois. 

Cependant, depuis, j'ai eu un grand changement de vie (quitté mon boulot pour reprendre les études en septembre, déménagement...) et ma situation financière a grandement changé (- 40 % de revenus).

De fait, j'imagine qu'il est a minima possible de changer les mensualités pour "étaler" un peu le montant des impôts de cette année.  Ça se fait directement sur le site des impôts ?


Question complémentaire : est-il même possible de les réduire (même si, techniquement, c'est bien un dû qui est justifié par ma situation de l'année dernière) ?

----------


## Ventilo

https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...s-prelevements

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Comme dit par nova, envoie un mail, tu as l'adresse sur l'avis de paiement ou sinon directement via le site. Ils te répondent généralement sous 3 jours et surtout ils ont le temps de creuser le problème sans avoir quelqu'un qui s'énerve au bout du fil.


Moi j'ai souvent eu des réponses en moins de 3h  ::wub::

----------


## Manu71

Je confirme pour les mails avec les impôts...
Pas la peine d'aller les voir ou de téléphoner, c'est vraiment une administration qui a progressé de ce côté là.
En plus, je sais pas vous, mais moi je suis beaucoup plus à l'aise pour exprimer ce genre de problèmes par écrit, posément, qu'a tout expliquer au téléphone.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Bah rien pour que détailler précisément la situation, et donner des numéros fiscaux ou des numéros d'avis, au moins tu peux vérifier, t'as pas à dicter 12 fois avec la personne qui recopie de l'autre bout qui risque de mal entendre ou de faire des fautes... Je trouve ça aussi beaucoup plus pratique par email, et en plus tu peux les envoyer en dehors des horaires de bureau.

----------


## Ventilo

De toute façon on n'est plus assez nombreux pour répondre au téléphone.

----------


## Praetor

Les mails ont aussi l'avantage de laisser des traces. Si on leur donne une info par mail ou qu'on leur pose une question et qu'il ne répondent pas, ça permet de montrer sa bonne foi par la suite. On sait jamais.

----------


## Nieur

Clair que les impôts, c'est pas l'administration avec laquelle on a le plus de plaisir à discuter, mais niveau service à l'usager, ils sont des années lumières devant les autres !

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai toujours eu des réponses claires, que ce soit par téléphone ou par mail!

----------


## Praetor

Le service des non-résidents étant l'exception qui confirme la règle.

----------


## znokiss

Grosse question : si on s'est planté dans sa déclaration, et que les impots prennent en compte un revenu plus grand qu'en réalité, y'a possibilité de recours ?

----------


## Anon26492

> Grosse question : si on s'est planté dans sa déclaration, et que les impots prennent en compte un revenu plus grand qu'en réalité, y'a possibilité de recours ?


Je crois que tu peux faire une correction en ligne jusqu'en fin d'année.
Puis par courrier.

----------


## znokiss

Ok, je vais regarder ça. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu une couille entre mon salaire en francs suisse et ce qui a été pris en compte en € (genre montant plus grand..). 
Parce que je m'attendais à la gifle, mais là c'est la grosse baffe.

----------


## nova

T'as le droit de payer plus d'impots que normalement c'est ce qu'on appelle participer à l'effort national  ::ninja::

----------


## Anon26492

> Ok, je vais regarder ça. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu une couille entre mon salaire en francs suisse et ce qui a été pris en compte en € (genre montant plus grand..).


Il n'y a pas une arnaque type avantage en nature réintégrable, taux de change, etc ?
Genre comme en France, ton net imposable est souvent supérieur à ce que tu as touché.

----------


## znokiss

Ben j'ai trouvé quelque chose : il semble qu'ils aient intégré mon salaire brut en francs tel retranscrit à l'identique en Euros dans ma déclaration...

Pourtant, j'ai bien un formulaire spécial Frontalier qui, une fois entré mon salaire suisse (76k CHF), les déductions et tout le reste, me sort un revenu imposable de 48 k€. 
Mais alors qu'en ligne j'avais bien toutes les indications "report automatique", il semble que le 76KCHF ait été conservé en 76k€. 
Hem. Je sais que je gagne bien, mais pas autant quand même, ça fait +37% sur le revenu déclaré, ouille. 

Je vais tenter le correctif en ligne, là.

edit : ahaha, il semble que ma compagne sans activité (manageuse de famille) a un revenu déclaré de 69k€ au lieu de 0€  :^_^: 
Je comprends mieux pourquoi le montant de l'impot me faisait l'effet d'une bifle au barbelé enduit de piment de cayenne.

----------


## nova

Mais tu vérifies pas les montants  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Ben si. Enfin vite fait. Enfin ça me semblait tout bon. 
Enfin merde, j'étais en retard, j'ai cliqué vite-fait.  ::siffle::

----------


## nova

> Ben si. Enfin vite fait. Enfin ça me semblait tout bon. 
> Enfin merde, j'étais en retard, j'ai cliqué vite-fait.


 ::ninja::   :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> edit : ahaha, il semble que ma compagne sans activité (manageuse de famille) a un revenu déclaré de 69k€ au lieu de 0€


 :haha:  En vrai elle est trader (débutante) et se fait plein de thunes sans te le dire.
T'as pas remarqué qu'elle tendait l'oreille quand il y a les cours de la bourse sur France Inter ?

----------


## znokiss

Y'a un truc qui merde, le correctif en ligne me donne les mêmes résultats...

Du coup, j'ai envoyé un mail et reçu une réponse : ils vont me recalculer tout ça (ils ont tous les documents : certificat de salaire suisse, etc...) et je devrais recevoir un avis corrigé.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Taxe d'habitation : 2.1 * loyer actuel.
 ::lol::

----------


## iactus

> Taxe d'habitation : 2.1 * loyer actuel.


Idem habitation et foncier j'ai acheté y a 7 ans j'ai eu plus que multiplié par 2.
Encore 400 boules d'augmentation sur chaque cette année, limite je vais revendre si ça continue...

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Taxe d'habitation : 2.1 * loyer actuel.


Trop riche pour avoir un dégrèvement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je t'aurais bien demandé si t'étais dans le même coin que moi, mais tu as l'air en région parisienne ...
Le pire, c'est que je suis dans une petite ville de rien, et sans vouloir parler de politique, cette petite ville est passée d'un extrême à l'autre récemment, et bizarrement la taxe d'habitation a plus que doublé avec le passage.
Mieux vaut vivre à Montpellier maintenant, c'est dire ...




> Trop riche pour avoir un dégrèvement ?


Je suis au chômage depuis un an.
Visiblement, oui.

----------


## Baron

Les montées de ce niveau pour des TH, ça relève soit d'une évolution de la valeur locative inhérente à une évolution sur l'habitation, soit d'une perte totale ou partielle d'un plafonnement.

Je n'imagine pas qu'une collectivité quelconque ait ou voter une augmentation pareille de taux (mais à la marge c'est quand même envisageable). Pour comprendre, rien de tel que de comparer deux avis consécutifs...

----------


## fishinou

Vous avez la TH déjà ? 

Perso j'ai que la TF sur mon compte en ligne (et rien reçu par la poste ...).

Bon seulement 37€ d'augmentation (pour passer à 650€) ça me va. Si la TH est dans les mêmes eaux ça ira ^^

----------


## OMar92

OUBLIEZ PAS : C'EST DEMAIN LE DERNIER JOUR POUR LA TAXE FONCIÈRE!


Spoiler Alert! 


il sera trop tard pour dire mardi : "je fonce hier"

  ::ninja:: 




> Vous avez la TH déjà ?


Oui, curieusement, je les ai reçues coup sur coup (je l'ai reçue il y a quelque chose comme 15 jours).

8€ de plus seulement pour la TH (et 3 pour la TF) (soit 0,5% et 0,2% d'augmentation).

----------


## Ventilo

M'en parle pas, j'en ai payé une trentaine en 2 semaines et j'ai failli oublier la mienne.

----------


## Baron

> une trentaine


 ::blink::

----------


## Praetor

Ventilo est un riche propriétaire terrien  :Indeed:

----------


## Utharion

Comptable ?  ^^

----------


## Neo_13

Putain de fisc qui panne rien : on a transmis le rib de mon épouse et il continue de prélever sur mon compte. Résultat ce mois ci, je passe de 305€/mois d'IR, à plus que mon salaire net. Je suis en train d'envisager de déménager en Patagonie pour élever des chwals.

----------


## nova

> Putain de fisc qui panne rien : on a transmis le rib de mon épouse et il continue de prélever sur mon compte. Résultat ce mois ci, je passe de 305€/mois d'IR, à plus que mon salaire net. Je suis en train d'envisager de déménager en Patagonie pour élever des chwals.


J'ai rien compris.

----------


## Cedski

Vous me faites penser que j'ai rien reçu pour la axe foncière...

M'auraient-ils oublié ? 

 :haha:  (en fait je dois être mensualiser mais l faut quand même que je vérifie...)

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'ai rien compris.


Son épouse gagne vraiment beaucoup d'argent !

----------


## Neo_13

> Son épouse gagne vraiment beaucoup d'argent !


*a gagné* en fait.

Mais oui, elle est gagne tranquillement 25% de plus que moi, même sans compter les 3 mois de salaire non versé en 2014 par son ancien employeur l'an passé.

Je pourris les stat' : elle est 2 ans plus jeune, elle a infiniment moins de responsabilité (0 collaborateurs pour elle, peu importe combien il y en a dans mon équipe), elle a fait des écoles bien moins reconnues que les miennes, et c'est une femme. DTC les stats de "les femmes sont oppressées" (oui avec une anecdote, je fais des généralités, c'est la mode).

----------


## nova

> Son épouse gagne vraiment beaucoup d'argent !


Et elle lui fait un virement du montant d'impot et probleme résolu non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

> Et elle lui fait un virement du montant d'impot et probleme résolu non ?


Ou alors les impots prélèvent directement sur son compte, comme demandé dans la déclaration d'impôts. Par exemple en utilisant le RIB fourni et en utilisant l'autorisation de prélèvement.

Ouais, je suis chiant à espérer qu'une entreprise ou une administration fasse ce qui est prévu/signé/demandé.

----------


## Praetor

Tu peux changer très facilement de compte de prélèvement sur ton espace en ligne. Je l'ai fait l'année dernière pour passer de mon compte au compte joint. De mémoire tu vas dans "payer les impôts", tu choisis l'IR, mensualisation, et là tu entres le nouveau numéro. Et voilà.

Ce qu'il y a écrit dans la déclaration ils s'en foutent, ils ne lisent pas.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Edit : HS

----------


## nova

> Tu peux changer très facilement de compte de prélèvement sur ton espace en ligne. Je l'ai fait l'année dernière pour passer de mon compte au compte joint. De mémoire tu vas dans "payer les impôts", tu choisis l'IR, mensualisation, et là tu entres le nouveau numéro. Et voilà.
> 
> Ce qu'il y a écrit dans la déclaration ils s'en foutent, ils ne lisent pas.


Moi j'ai jamais compris pourquoi pendant plusieurs années ils ont bien pris en compte mon RIB pour les prélèvements (notamment TF/TH) mais pour mon crédit d'impôt concernant l'IR ils m'envoyaient un cheque avec précisé qu'ils avaient pas mes coordonnées bancaires (j'avais vérifié , elles y étaient dans mon espace internet).
Et la derniere année de nounou (et donc de crédit d'impot) j'ai bien au mon remboursement par virement  ::huh::

----------


## DjudjRed

> Vous me faites penser que j'ai rien reçu pour la axe foncière...
> 
> M'auraient-ils oublié ? 
> 
>  (en fait je dois être mensualiser mais l faut quand même que je vérifie...)


Z'ont dû t'envoyer un mail ... j'en ai reçu un la semaine dernière. Regarde dans tes spams des fois que ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi j'ai jamais compris pourquoi pendant plusieurs années ils ont bien pris en compte mon RIB pour les prélèvements (notamment TF/TH) mais pour mon crédit d'impôt concernant l'IR ils m'envoyaient un cheque avec précisé qu'ils avaient pas mes coordonnées bancaires (j'avais vérifié , elles y étaient dans mon espace internet).
> Et la derniere année de nounou (et donc de crédit d'impot) j'ai bien au mon remboursement par virement


Ca doit être une raison du genre "c'est pas la même administration/service qui gère les deux" ... vu que la communication interne c'est déjà une catastrophe dans les grandes boîtes, je suppose que ça doit être la même chose dans les administrations.

----------


## Baron

> Ouais, je suis chiant à espérer qu'une entreprise ou une administration fasse ce qui est prévu/signé/demandé.


C'est parce que la relation est pas bijective. Toi tu as un interlocuteur, nous on en a plus de 40 millions. Et ils ont tous des problèmes. Et ils pensent tous qu'on bosse dessus la nuit.

Et pour corroborer ce qui est dit par ailleurs, ce qui est déclaré relève des services d'assiette et ce qui est payé des services de recouvrement. Ce sont deux mondes qui ont certes été rapprochés mais tellement hermétiques entre eux, figés qu'ils sont par les applications antédiluviennes qui sont à leur disposition pour réaliser les missions.

Donc sauf à croire que l'administration dispose des ressources d'Amazon ou Google en terme de développement, il vaut mieux contourner les problèmes et quand ça marche pas, tenter une autre approche.

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est parce que la relation est pas bijective. Toi tu as un interlocuteur, nous on en a plus de 40 millions. Et ils ont tous des problèmes. Et ils pensent tous qu'on bosse dessus la nuit.
> 
> Et pour corroborer ce qui est dit par ailleurs, ce qui est déclaré relève des services d'assiette et ce qui est payé des services de recouvrement. Ce sont deux mondes qui ont certes été rapprochés mais tellement hermétiques entre eux, figés qu'ils sont par les applications antédiluviennes qui sont à leur disposition pour réaliser les missions.
> 
> Donc sauf à croire que l'administration dispose des ressources d'Amazon ou Google en terme de développement, il vaut mieux contourner les problèmes et quand ça marche pas, tenter une autre approche.


Je suis presque sûr que si je coupe le RUM, je suis un sur 40 millions, mais là ils se rendront compte.

Faut quand même se souvenir qu'on rempli une interface informatique et que simplement ils s'en battent les couilles. L'action, c'est pas de ne pas avoir pris le rib de ma femme (qui a rempli, elle, avec son compte impots.gouv.fr, la déclaration pour nous deux, pour la première année (de mariage et donc de déclaration commune) en donnant son IBAN à elle pour son compte à elle) et d'avoir plutôt rattaché ça au mien de compte ce qui a nécessité une action de quelqu'un puisque rien dans cette déclaration d'IR n'a été fait avec mon compte, mon rib ou ...

Et des fois que l'idée vienne : on payait tous les deux séparément l'IR, par prélèvement mensualisé. Donc vraiment aucune raison que ça me tombe dessus via un algorithme, sauf s'il y a une option dans le code "on s'en bats les couilles des déclarations, quoiqu'il arrive t'as vu, c'est le bonhomme qui paye jusqu'à ce qu'il gueule".

Quant à contourner etc, évidemment, comme je ne peux rien faire contre le fisc français (au Canada, par exemple, ça se passerait autrement), je vais me me suis démerdé. Et ça va juste faire que ce glitch ne sera pas traité et se reproduira. La fierté de la loose, c'est pas spécifique à l'administration, ça marche aussi pour les grosses boites. Ca pourrait être "on est tellement ancien et gros qu'on a des process robustes pour tout", mais non c'est "on est trop gros pour savoir ce qu'on fait"... Mais faut pas cracher dans la soupe, ça me donne du boulot, de venir patcher les organisations. Mais on sort du sujet. 

Il y a un mec ou un algo qui a choisi de s'en battre les couilles de la (première et unique) déclaration et qui a fait une recherche pour utiliser une situation antérieure pourtant liée de la façon la plus ténue possible dans cette situation.

----------


## Baron

Ce qui est très français, c’est de faire la synthèse d’un système qui permet d’avoir le taux de recouvrement spontané le plus élevé d’Europe (du monde?) en faisant un focus sur bug isolé (dans le sens non systemique).

Dans un maquis de plus de 1000 applications gérées qui sont en permanence en évolution pour répondre aux évolutions législatives et normatives, qui ne peuvent se permettre d’etre suspendues à quelque titre que ce soit, en sollicitation constante par les usagers et les fonctionnaires, avec l’héritage de toutes les organisations préexistantes qui réclament des intégrations cauchemardesques, y a un rib qu’est pas passé...

Put** ces grosses boites et ces fonctionnaires, c’est vraiment des tachons...

----------


## Roupille

"Au titre de l'année du mariage/PACS, vous optez pour une déclaration commune

    Si vous êtes tous les deux titulaires d'un contrat de prélèvement :

Les prélèvements effectués sur le contrat du « déclarant 1 » se rattacheront *automatiquement* à l'imposition du couple. Le contrat du « déclarant 1 » devient celui du couple.
Si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez ajuster vos prélèvements pour tenir compte de l'imposition commune. Vous disposez à cet effet d'un simulateur de calcul en ligne sur ce site (rubrique Particulier >  Simuler vos impôts).
Le contrat du « déclarant 2 » ne se rattachera pas sur l'imposition commune. Il sera automatiquement annulé et le remboursement des sommes prélevées sera effectué par virement le mois suivant la prise en charge de l'imposition commune."

Si tu es le déclarant 1, le contrat de prélèvement du couple est automatiquement rattaché au tien. A ce moment là tu n'as pas de choix possible.
Si tu souhaite changer le rib de prélèvement du couple il faut le changer ensuite en ligne. Voilà.

----------


## NaliReverse

Est-ce qu'on peut choisir maintenant qui est le déclarant 1 ? Car de notre côté quand on s'est marié ça été automatiquement mon mari, pas le choix, bah oui c'est forcément l'homme qui ramène de l'argent dans le foyer...

----------


## Nieur

Déclarant 1 ça veut pas dire celui qui ramène le plus. Ça veut dire déclarant 1. Comme avec le numéro de sécu.

----------


## Roupille

Le déclarant 1 n'est pas "genré" donc ça peut être soit Mr soit Mme. Il y a un choix fait par défaut pour les déclarations en ligne. Si je me rappelle bien mes dernières années aux particuliers, ça dépend à partir de quel compte est fait la déclaration commune.
Si c'est celui de Mme, Mr sera en déclarant 2 et inversement. ( logique ).
Mais la modification n'est possible que sur la 1ère déclaration commune. Après rien n'empêche de contacter le SIP qui s'occupe de vous.

----------


## Baron

> "Au titre de l'année du mariage/PACS, vous optez pour une déclaration commune
> 
>     Si vous êtes tous les deux titulaires d'un contrat de prélèvement :
> 
> Les prélèvements effectués sur le contrat du « déclarant 1 » se rattacheront *automatiquement* à l'imposition du couple. Le contrat du « déclarant 1 » devient celui du couple.
> Si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez ajuster vos prélèvements pour tenir compte de l'imposition commune. Vous disposez à cet effet d'un simulateur de calcul en ligne sur ce site (rubrique Particulier >  Simuler vos impôts).
> Le contrat du « déclarant 2 » ne se rattachera pas sur l'imposition commune. Il sera automatiquement annulé et le remboursement des sommes prélevées sera effectué par virement le mois suivant la prise en charge de l'imposition commune."
> 
> Si tu es le déclarant 1, le contrat de prélèvement du couple est automatiquement rattaché au tien. A ce moment là tu n'as pas de choix possible.
> Si tu souhaite changer le rib de prélèvement du couple il faut le changer ensuite en ligne. Voilà.


Thx Roupille. Mais je crois que son problème est de ne pas avoir eu la modification dudit RIB malgré demande. Après faut voir les modalités de demande de prise en compte du nouveau RIB, là on peut pas se prononcer.

Tout ça pour que dans un an et quelque on en ait plus rien à cirer...

----------


## Nirm

> Le déclarant 1 n'est pas "genré" donc ça peut être soit Mr soit Mme. Il y a un choix fait par défaut pour les déclarations en ligne. Si je me rappelle bien mes dernières années aux particuliers, ça dépend à partir de quel compte est fait la déclaration commune.


C'est ça et en aucun cas parce que l'administration serait sexiste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain de fisc qui panne rien : on a transmis le rib de mon épouse et il continue de prélever sur mon compte. Résultat ce mois ci, je passe de 305€/mois d'IR, à plus que mon salaire net. Je suis en train d'envisager de déménager en Patagonie pour élever des chwals.


Tu te connectes à ton compte impots.gouv.fr et tu modifies toi-même tes coordonnées bancaires, ça va nettement plus vite que râler pour un truc que t'as sûrement mal rempli.  ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Nirm  ::wub::

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'est ça et en aucun cas parce que l'administration serait sexiste.


L'administration serait sexiste.. Pour une histoire de déclarant 1 ou 2.. Sur une déclaration commune..

----------


## Neo_13

> Déclarant 1 ça veut pas dire celui qui ramène le plus. Ça veut dire déclarant 1. Comme avec le numéro de sécu.


Si c'est ça, je suis, et de loin, déclarant 2.

J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que déclarant 1, c'est celui qui a le plus petit numéro de sécu. Donc l'homme, automatiquement.

J'ai appris ce week end que ma soeur a eu exactement le même cas : elle gagne le plus, elle fait la déclaration pour les deux suite au mariage, elle mets son rib et c'est quand même son mari qui a été prélevé.

Mais c'est tellement plus simple de dire "nous on est des professionnels, on sait ce qu'on fait, puis on est meilleurs que le autres (pour info, le meilleur n'est pas forcément bon, hein, au royaume des aveugles...) et c'est un bug unique". Non ça semble pas être unique. Alors oui, dans ce pays où monsieur gagne souvent plus que madame, la règle décrite convient dans la plupart des cas. Mais en fait, c'est pas elle qui s'applique.

Et heureusement que quand je fais partie des équipes de conception d'avion, je ne dis, "ouais, on est les meilleurs, ça arrive qu'on pete un avion au décollage, tant que c'est rare, c'est pas grave". La différence, c'est que l'avion, tout le monde le voit. Les impôts, seul ceux qui sont emmerdés le voit.

Mais bon je parle d'une administration qui m'a ECRIT "votre père n'a pas eu d'enfants". Rien que la sémantique vaut le coup d’œil. L'année suivante, j'avais 10 ans de moins, c'est pour ça que j'avais pas reçu ma déclaration d'impôts, vu que pour j'avais 17 ans (alors que j'avais payé des impôts les 2 années d'avant).

Alors OK pour le corporatisme, vraiment je suis pour. Mais pas pour trouver normal des anomalies. Pour trouver pas grave, pas urgent (d'autant que dans aucun cas ça ne m'a foutu sur la paille), ... Oui. Normal, Non.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu te connectes à ton compte impots.gouv.fr et tu modifies toi-même tes coordonnées bancaires, ça va nettement plus vite que râler pour un truc que t'as sûrement mal rempli.


Alors, oui je l'ai déjà fait et non, j'ai pas mal rempli (vu que j'ai vérifié, ma femme archive tout). Mais du coup, on vire tous les mecs "en bas" aux impôts, vu qu'on peut tout faire tout seul sur impots.gouv.fr. Ca réduire le déficit public.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

J'ai eu pareil pour ma taxe foncière, qui par magie a été adressée au nom de Monsieur, uniquement, et alors que j'étais propriétaire majoritaire. Et quand on a demandé pourquoi je n'apparaissais même pas sur l'avis, réponse : "c'est comme ça quand y'a Mr et Mme on envoie à Mr". Donc là pour le coup je rejoins Neo : peut-être que ça marche dans la majorité des cas, mais quand la communication est faite dans un sens et les actions dans l'autre, c'est au minimum du foutage de gueule, et dans le cas présent du sexisme de la part de l'institution. Après bien sur hein, c'est pas grave, mais c'est pénible de devoir refaire des démarches alors que c'est pas de notre fait.

----------


## DjudjRed

Le Trésor Public .. c'est le seul trésor que personne ne cherche mais qui trouve tout le monde.

----------


## Roupille

Mais vous lisez ce qu'on vous écrit ou quoi ??????
Quand c'est des propriétaires indivisaires, la TF est envoyée au hasard à l'un des deux. Ca se change sur simple demande. Y a pas de sexisme juste un putain de hasard.Et celui qui a le plus de % on s'en branle vous êtes propriétaires indivisaires point barre, en droit c'est la même chose.

Et je suis désolé Neo_13 mais tout est expliqué suffit de savoir lire. Tu peux t'en mordre les couilles, c'est entièrement ta faute cf ce que j'ai écrit.
.

Et on écrit Trésor Public! bande d'analphabètes. Les cours d'orthographe c'est pas déductible des impôts hein.

Je crois qu'on va fermer ce topic, on est juste la pour vous rendre service, pas pour servir de punching ball.

----------


## nova

Cette violence.  ::lol::

----------


## Roupille

Ah mais moi je me barre de ce topic.
Putain, on est sur un forum de geek, ils ont tous bac +8 en informatique. On leur met des outils en ligne propres, relativement simples et y en a un qui est pas putain de capable de trouver comment changer un rib et l'autre l'adresse d'envoi de sa TF.
Bien sur tout est la faute de l'administration

Y a des personnes de 80 balais qui arrivent a faire tout ça !!!!!! Le foutage de gueule c'est vous.

Là je peux plus rien faire.

----------


## Praetor

Respire Roupille, ne fait pas un AVC pour ça, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.  :;):

----------


## nova

> Ah mais moi je me barre de ce topic.
> Putain, on est sur un forum de geek, ils ont tous bac +8 en informatique. On leur met des outils en ligne propres, relativement simples et y en a un qui est pas putain de capable de trouver comment changer un rib et l'autre l'adresse d'envoi de sa TF.
> Bien sur tout est la faute de l'administration
> 
> Y a des personnes de 80 balais qui arrivent a faire tout ça !!!!!! Le foutage de gueule c'est vous.
> 
> Là je peux plus rien faire.


J'ai justement expliqué plus haut que perso mon RIB n'a jamais été pris en compte (pendant plusieurs années) alors qu'il était bien renseigné dans mon compte impots.gouv. Ya meme une année ou je les ai appelé pour leur dire que je souhaitais vraiment recevoir mon remboursement d'impot par virement parce que voila je serai pas la pendant  plusieurs semaines et le cheque allait rester dans ma boite aux lettres. La nana m'a dit Oui oui. Et devine ? J'ai recu un cheque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon c'est pour péter des cables, c'est pas la peine. Je peux répondre à la plus part des interrogations fiscales sans condescendance.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> on est juste la pour vous rendre service, pas pour servir de punching ball.


Oui c'est grosso modo ce qui était rappelé par Baron du temps où il venait régulièrement.
Le topic n'est pas un topic politique ni un topic pour taper sur les impôts. C'est un topic où des gens qui s'y connaissent viennent donner un coup de main et des informations à des canards. 
Si vous constatez un disfonctionnement, c'est dommage. Baron, Nirm et Roupille ont les mains dans le cambouis tous les jours et ont une relative expertise sur la fréquence de ces disfonctionnements et des réponses à y apporter. Si la TF est envoyée de façon aléatoire, c'est pas parce que dans vos exemples les factures ont été envoyées à des hommes que ça remet en cause le caractère aléatoire du système. 
Essayons de faire un effort pour garder nos rares experts sur le foru...

----------


## Neo_13

> Respire Roupille, ne fait pas un AVC pour ça, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.


Qu'on soit clair : j'en veux à aucun d'entre vous. Sérieusement, aucun, même pas ceux les x milliers de personnes du TP. J'en veux au TP. Aucun d'entre vous ne fait volontairement de la merde pour me faire chier. C'est un ensemble de procédures qui arrive à ça. Et c'est là que se situe le truc.

Les seuls cas que je trouve limite, c'est "t'es qu'un con, t'as qu'à lire et en plus ça n'arrive qu'à toi". Je préférerais de loin "Ça arrive, les procédures du TP qui fonctionnent dans la plupart des cas ont parfois ce genre d'effet de bord et je ne crois pas que la fréquence d’occurrence justifie qu'on pète tout pour changer, sachant qu'en plus si ça te fout vraiment dans la merde, tu peux toujours appeler les collègues pour trouver une solution d'étalement ou autre".

Ou toute autre position qui n’entraîne pas de traiter l'une des parties de connards, ou de mauvaise foi.

----------


## znokiss

> Ah mais moi je me barre de ce topic.
> Putain, on est sur un forum de geek, ils ont tous bac +8 en informatique. On leur met des outils en ligne propres, relativement simples et y en a un qui est pas putain de capable de trouver comment changer un rib et l'autre l'adresse d'envoi de sa TF.
> Bien sur tout est la faute de l'administration
> 
> Y a des personnes de 80 balais qui arrivent a faire tout ça !!!!!! Le foutage de gueule c'est vous.
> 
> Là je peux plus rien faire.


Ceci a escaladé rapidement.

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Qu'on soit clair : j'en veux à aucun d'entre vous. Sérieusement, aucun, même pas ceux les x milliers de personnes du TP. J'en veux au TP. Aucun d'entre vous ne fait volontairement de la merde pour me faire chier. C'est un ensemble de procédures qui arrive à ça. Et c'est là que se situe le truc.


T'imagines même pas à quel point le trésor public a évolué. 
Si tu avais lu le post de Baron tu aurais compris qu'un bug, ça peut arriver. Un serveur qui foire, un process, ou autre, parmis les centaines qui existent dans l'infra IT, c'est même logique...
Et sans compter que le trésor public a un budget IT complètement anémique. Donc va taper sur les politiques publiques qui réduise en permanence le budget, les gens employés, etc. 

Et en dernière ligne tu as les êtres humains, qui pour un soucis de ce type vont sans aucun problème t'arranger... si t'es honnête avec les impôts tu auras toujours des interlocuteurs sympas en face.

----------


## Arteis

> Et en dernière ligne tu as les êtres humains, qui pour un soucis de ce type vont sans aucun problème t'arranger... si t'es honnête avec les impôts tu auras toujours des interlocuteurs sympas en face.


Je confirme j'ai eu pas mal de fois les impôts au téléphone parce que j'avais un problème avec un portail intervenant en doublon et de multiples déménagements j'ai toujours eu quelqu'un de sympa et d'assez compétents (voir même, si je fais un ratio du haut de mon maigre échantillon, mieux que les autres services publics ou privés ...)

Après c'est sur qu'il faut pas arriver avec ses gros sabots...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mais moi je me barre de ce topic.
> Putain, on est sur un forum de geek, ils ont tous bac +8 en informatique. On leur met des outils en ligne propres, relativement simples et y en a un qui est pas putain de capable de trouver comment changer un rib et l'autre l'adresse d'envoi de sa TF.
> Bien sur tout est la faute de l'administration
> 
> Y a des personnes de 80 balais qui arrivent a faire tout ça !!!!!! Le foutage de gueule c'est vous.
> 
> Là je peux plus rien faire.


Et reviens pas

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je n'imagine pas qu'une collectivité quelconque ait ou voter une augmentation pareille de taux (mais à la marge c'est quand même envisageable).


Facile, c'est le Front National qui est passé à Sète, et qui a annoncé payer les travaux prévus dans les 5 ans du mandat et pas les 20 années en général.
Ça a beaucoup plu sur le moment, mais les sétois n'avaient pas compris que ça voulait dire "doubler ou presque la TH".  ::P: 

Sinon dans le genre "bravo internet et les impôts", j'ai une nouvelle.
En 2015, pas de TH demandée, mis sur le coup de "résidence pour étudiants = pas de TH à payer".
Depuis, TH et impôts payés régulièrement.
Je reçois récemment une lettre des impôts et une lettre de la banque en même temps.
Les impôts ont émis un avis à tiers détenteur pour prélever de force la TH de 2015.
Sauf que, je n'ai jamais reçu la demande de cette TH.
Que j'ai reçu la lettre me l'annonçant même pas en recommandé.
Normalement, les Impôts doivent annoncer à l'avance (15 jours) l'avis à tiers détenteur, pour me permettre de payer sans passer par ça.
Je vais sur le site internet, j'ai RIEN à payer.
Il faut que j'aille fouiller sur mon compte pour (en sélectionnant des options) afficher une demande de TH pour 2015, avec marqué dessus que ce sont les impôts qui ont oublié de me les demander en 2015.

Pour moi, c'est tout à fait normal de les payer.
Sauf que grâce aux impôts, je me retrouve dans la situation de quelqu'un qui a refusé de les payer (avis à tiers détenteur) ce qui signifie 10% de plus et les frais bancaires à payer (130 euros).
PAS CONTENTE  :tired:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Et reviens pas


Hé ho tu pourrais faire preuve d'un peu plus de délicatesse, je te rappelle qu'à la base c'est de ta faute hein !

----------


## Praetor

Ma femme a eu la même. Le proprio n'avait pas déclaré le changement de locataire,  le fisc a donc saisi directement sur les comptes plusieurs années de TH sans prévenir  (c'est la banque qui a appelé quand ils ont reçu la saisie). Cela alors que ma femme avait informé le fisc de sa nouvelle adresse, mais faire les cowboys doit être plus fun qu'envoyer un courrier. Ils ont fini par rembourser les sommes saisies mais les frais bancaires sont pour notre pomme. C'est sûr qu'il est plus facile de faire n'imp quand ce sont les autres qui paient...

----------


## Markus

Juste pour rappel, c'est à chacun de se préoccuper de ne pas recevoir ses avis d'imposition que cela soit la taxe d'habitation, la taxe foncières ou l'IR. J'ai eu le souci pour une TH et un IR, envoi d'un mail au service des impots, réponse rapide par mail, toujours clair et précis.

----------


## Praetor

Et comment tu te préoccupes de ne pas recevoir les avis de TH pour un logement dans lequel tu n'habites plus depuis des années ?

----------


## Nirm

De recevoir, il voulait écrire "se préoccuper de recevoir"  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

> De recevoir, il voulait écrire "se préoccuper de recevoir"


Ça ne change rien  ::P: 
Je ne sais pas toi, mais moi je ne reçois pas les avis de TH des logement où je n'habite plus (sauf année de transition bien sûr ). Devrais-je m'en préoccuper?

----------


## Nirm

> Ça ne change rien


Ben si justement :




> Juste pour rappel, c'est à chacun de se préoccuper de recevoir ses avis d'imposition que cela soit la taxe d'habitation, la taxe foncières ou l'IR.


Du coup, quelle est ta question ?

----------


## Neo_13

> T'imagines même pas à quel point le trésor public a évolué.


Si, j'imagine, je le vois sur le montant que je paye. Quoi, ça n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute ? Certes, mais c'est pas moi qui ait commencé.



> Si tu avais lu le post de Baron tu aurais compris qu'un bug, ça peut arriver. Un serveur qui foire, un process, ou autre, parmis les centaines qui existent dans l'infra IT, c'est même logique...


C'est pas un bug, c'est un paramètre assumé (puisqu'au fonctionnement identique depuis plusieurs années).



> Et sans compter que le trésor public a un budget IT complètement anémique. Donc va taper sur les politiques publiques qui réduise en permanence le budget, les gens employés, etc.


D'ailleurs dans mon propos "j'en veux pas aux fonctionnaires, j'en veux au TP" ça inclus la gouvernance du TP, ie, nos politiques, là aussi collectivement et non individuellement.



> Et en dernière ligne tu as les êtres humains, qui pour un soucis de ce type vont sans aucun problème t'arranger... si t'es honnête avec les impôts tu auras toujours des interlocuteurs sympas en face.


Evidemment. Les gens sont compréhensifs le système est localement défaillant.

----------


## tenshu

> Ma femme a eu la même. Le proprio n'avait pas déclaré le changement de locataire,  le fisc a donc saisi directement sur les comptes plusieurs années de TH sans prévenir  (c'est la banque qui a appelé quand ils ont reçu la saisie). Cela alors que ma femme avait informé le fisc de sa nouvelle adresse, mais faire les cowboys doit être plus fun qu'envoyer un courrier. Ils ont fini par rembourser les sommes saisies mais les frais bancaires sont pour notre pomme. C'est sûr qu'il est plus facile de faire n'imp quand ce sont les autres qui paient...


Astuce, ne rien avoir sur son compte au moment des saisies  ::trollface:: 

Après ils font une demande de saisie sur salaire.
Mais là encore une astuce avoir changé récemment d'employeur et toujours rien à saisir  ::trollface:: 


Bon en vrai heureusement que je ne suis plus pauvre.
Ca ne me manque pas  :Emo:

----------


## Nieur

> Bon en vrai heureusement que je ne suis plus pauvre.
> Ca ne me manque pas


Bourgeois.

A la lanterne !

----------


## Markus

> Ça ne change rien 
> Je ne sais pas toi, mais moi je ne reçois pas les avis de TH des logement où je n'habite plus (sauf année de transition bien sûr ). Devrais-je m'en préoccuper?


Je me demande si c'est un troll ou pas. La taxe d'habitation est annuelle, si tu ne la reçois pas, tu t'en renseignes, tu n'attends pas 4 ou 5 ans et 15 déménagements. Faire le mort avec les impôts ce n'est jamais une bonne idée.

----------


## Arteis

> Je me demande si c'est un troll ou pas. La taxe d'habitation est annuelle, si tu ne la reçois pas, tu t'en renseignes, tu n'attends pas 4 ou 5 ans et 15 déménagements. Faire le mort avec les impôts ce n'est jamais une bonne idée.


Je pense que tu as pas compris pas mal de locataire ont eu dont moi à justifier de ne pas payer deux taxes d'habitation parce que l'ancien proprio avait "oublié" de faire les démarches...
Et donc ce qu'il veut dire c'est qu'il a pas envie de checker l'ensemble de ces anciennes location pour voir si chaque année y a pas une nouvelle taxe d'habitation qui aurait pop par magie.

----------


## Praetor

> Je me demande si c'est un troll ou pas. La taxe d'habitation est annuelle, si tu ne la reçois pas, tu t'en renseignes, tu n'attends pas 4 ou 5 ans et 15 déménagements. Faire le mort avec les impôts ce n'est jamais une bonne idée.


Déménagement à l'étranger en 2011. On informe le fisc de la nouvelle adresse. On paie la TH 2011. Plus aucun logement en France ensuite.
En 2015 le fisc déboule en force et se sert directement sur les comptes, on apprend ensuite que c'est pour les TH de 2012, 2013 et 2014.

Donc si je vous comprend bien, on aurait dû contacter le fisc en 2012, 2013 et 2014 pour s'enquérir de la TH d'un logement dans lequel on n'habite plus depuis 2011? Du coup faut faire ça tous les ans pour tous les logements dans lesquels on a vécu un jour?

"Bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu la TH de cette année pour l'appartement que j'ai quitté en 1983, c'est normal?"  ::XD::

----------


## fishinou

::O: 

Tu sais que t'es pas sensé payer la TH d'un logement dans lequel tu habite pas au 1er janvier de l'année en question ?

Donc la réponse à ta question, c'est non.

La TH, c'est une seule par an. Celle du logement que tu occupais au 1er janvier. Point.

La y'a une grosse couille quelque part ...

----------


## nova

> Tu sais que t'es pas sensé payer la TH d'un logement dans lequel tu habite pas au 1er janvier de l'année en question ?
> 
> Donc la réponse à ta question, c'est non.
> 
> La TH, c'est une seule par an. Celle du logement que tu occupais au 1er janvier. Point.
> 
> La y'a une grosse couille quelque part ...


Merci captain obvious.


Bordel ce dialogue de sourd  ::lol::

----------


## LeLiquid



----------


## znokiss

> La y'a une grosse couille quelque part ...


Je crois que Praetor faisait du sarcasme. Mais je peux me tromper, c'est un peu tendu récemment sur ce topic.

----------


## fishinou

Ah heu ok ... son message me semblait sérieux ... soit.

----------


## Nirm

> Donc si je vous comprend bien, on aurait dû contacter le fisc en 2012, 2013 et 2014 pour s'enquérir de la TH d'un logement dans lequel on n'habite plus depuis 2011? Du coup faut faire ça tous les ans pour tous les logements dans lesquels on a vécu un jour?


Ben tu comprends mal (et du coup ça explique pourquoi tous les ans tu as des soucis dans tes échanges avec l'administration...)

Situation : "tiens, cette année je dois une TH mais je la reçois pas. Que dois-je faire ? Le mort ou me manifester "
Avec la précision, le rappel de Markus, tu as la réponse : "je rappelle qu'il appartient à chacun de s'assurer qu'il reçoit bien les impôts qu'il doit".
Donc tu te manifestes.

Du coup, où Markus parle d'une TH pas due ? Où Markus parle de logement dans lequel tu n'es pas ? 
J'attends un peu...

Ça y est ?

Bon après tu peux essayer de faire rentrer ces 3 phrases aux forceps dans ton cas, totalement différent, ou jouer les teubê, mais je pense que tout le monde a compris le propos de Markus.
Du coup, quelle question tu voulais poser par rapport à cette précision ? Que faut-il t'expliquer pour que tu arrêtes la mauvaise foi ?

----------


## nova

Ouais ou alors tu comprends aussi Nirm que Markus lui réponds ca alors que dans son cas, ca n'a pas de sens.

Donc la précision est sympa mais n'apporte rien à la discussion.

Le contexte c'est bien des fois d'en tenir compte.

Exemple :

-Je veux faire cuire mes pates mais panne d'électricité et ma plaque est électrique
-Hehe t'aurai le gaz tu serai pas emmerdé

Ah merci j'ai ma solution.

----------


## Nirm

Arrêtez de faire vos idiots aussi.
Des mecs essaient de répondre à des questions et systématiquement y'en a d'autres qui se greffent et sautent sur leur proie, on va pas s'en sortir.

Ça n'a pas de sens pour Preator parce que cette réponse n'est pas pour lui, tout simplement.


Donc non, Markus ne répond pas à Preator.
Markus fait un rappel à l'attention de Lee Tchii quand elle évoque son souci de TH et d'ATD.
Preator se greffe là dessus pour raconter ses mésaventures, en mode "tiens et dans mon cas à moi hein, pourquoi j'ai ça" alors qu'il se fout de la réponse.
Et quand je corrige l'erreur d'inattention de MArkus, Preator reste dans son trip "ça change rien" alors que ça dénature totalement ce que Markus voulait dire.
C'est tout, y'a pas de "Preator pose une question et Markus lui répond à côté" faut arrêter encore une fois.
S'il a une question, de fiscalité et pas de communication avec son proprio, il l'a pose clairement, il sait faire et le fait souvent. Là on dirait un type qui essaie de piéger d'autres ou essaie de tourner en ridicule un truc simple à comprendre (et qui n'a rien à voir avec son cas, putain, on parle du cas général !!!!!! "Tu vois pas l'impôt que t'attends arriver, tu vas aux nouvelles" C'est simple, clair, mais faut quand même discuter ? )


Voilà pour le contexte.
C'est pas comme si Preator n'était pas un habitué du topic qui a eu souvent des réponses complètes de Baron et Roupille pour être considéré comme un mec un peu compréhensif et ne pas vouloir s'engouffrer dans une discussion juste pour dire "ah ben non, ta règle marche pas, parce que dans mon cas particulier gnagnagna..."
C'est d'un chiant, on dirait des sales gosses qui ont trouvé un ballon et veulent tous taper dedans en même temps.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Non mais sérieusement, je cite une réponse qui m'a été faite par une personne des impôts elle même pour expliquer ma situation, et je me fais insulter de débile analphabète. Et c'est moi qui ne comprend pas que ce topic est plein de gentilles personnes là pour aider. Génial.

----------


## Arteis

> Non mais sérieusement, je cite une réponse qui m'a été faite par une personne des impôts elle même pour expliquer ma situation, et je me fais insulter de débile analphabète. Et c'est moi qui ne comprend pas que ce topic est plein de gentilles personnes là pour aider. Génial.


Ouais au bûcher Roupille  :Cell:  
On est avec toi Scie  :Cell: 


Par contre passe devant c'est toi qui a le marteau  ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> Non mais sérieusement, je cite une réponse qui m'a été faite par une personne des impôts elle même pour expliquer ma situation, et je me fais insulter de débile analphabète. Et c'est moi qui ne comprend pas que ce topic est plein de gentilles personnes là pour aider. Génial.


Je remets la partie du message de Roupille :



> Et on écrit Trésor Public! bande d'analphabètes. Les cours d'orthographe c'est pas déductible des impôts hein.


Du coup, si tu sais écrire Trésor Public, ce passage ne t'est pas destiné.
Et comme, en relisant ton message je ne vois pas où tu écris "Trésor Public", je me permets une question : Où Roupille te traite-t-il, toi, personnellement, de débile analphabète ?

Du coup, je peux, moi aussi, sur la base d'un post mal interprété déduire que les modérateurs ne savent pas lire ou ne comprennent pas le français ou on s'arrête là en se serrant la pince et en reconnaissant que "parler" à plusieurs personnes en même temps à l'écrit entraîne des incompréhensions ?

C'est l'illustration de ce que je disais, pour que ça marche il faut 1 question - 1 réponse, et laisser les 2 interlocuteurs se comprendre.
Même si on a une tante à qui..., même si son exemple est super parlant/intéressant/pertinent pour son chien, sa sœur ou son concierge, même si on pense être dans exactement la même situation y'a 3 ans, sauf que j'avais pas d'enfant, plus de revenus, j'étais pas locataire etc...

----------


## nova

Si on voulait continuer dans le pinaillage inutile, il a écrit analphabètes au pluriel alors qu'il n'y a qu'une personne à avoir écrit trésor publique avec la faute. Je dis ca , je dis rien.

----------


## Nirm

> Si on voulait continuer dans le pinaillage inutile, il a écrit analphabètes au pluriel alors qu'il n'y a qu'une personne à avoir écrit trésor publique avec la faute. Je dis ca , je dis rien.


Ou alors pour être une bande, seul, c'est ridicule ?
Ou alors il utilise un pluriel "général" pour que TOUS ceux qui ne savent pas écrire Trésor Public puissent être inclus.
Mais ça supposerait qu'il anticipe le fait qu'ils sont nombreux... comme les cons en fait.  ::happy2::

----------


## Menestra

Petite question anodine :
Le Trésor Public n'a pas encore pioché ma taxe d'habitation (je ne suis pas mensualisé) initialement prévu le 16/10. J'ai vérifié le RIB que j'avais fourni et il semble OK.
Dois-je m'inquiéter de ce délai et m'attendre à me faire taper si je ne préviens pas de cet "oubli" ? (ou alors je laisse courir et la justice ne m'attrapera jamais \o/).
Chuis du genre à prendre des nouvelles pour mes amendes non réceptionnées ... donc bon !

----------


## Arteis

> Je remets la partie du message de Roupille :
> 
> Du coup, si tu sais écrire Trésor Public, ce passage ne t'est pas destiné.
> Et comme, en relisant ton message je ne vois pas où tu écris "Trésor Public", je me permets une question : Où Roupille te traite-t-il, toi, personnellement, de débile analphabète ?
> 
> Du coup, je peux, moi aussi, sur la base d'un post mal interprété déduire que les modérateurs ne savent pas lire ou ne comprennent pas le français ou on s'arrête là en se serrant la pince et en reconnaissant que "parler" à plusieurs personnes en même temps à l'écrit entraîne des incompréhensions ?


Mais... 
Roupille a pas d'excuse s'il sait pas de se tenir, il passe à autre chose (ce qu'il a fait d'ailleurs un bon point pour lui) 
Maintenant on s'en tape mais alors totalement de savoir si c'est public ou publique et venir pleurer la dessus c'est au mieux pathétique... Je vous passe le pire

Bref je pense que l'on peut en rester là...
Surtout que oui à la base c'est un forum d'entraide pas pour débattre si oui ou non l'administration est compétente ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question anodine :
> Le Trésor Public n'a pas encore pioché ma taxe d'habitation (je ne suis pas mensualisé) initialement prévu le 16/10. J'ai vérifié le RIB que j'avais fourni et il semble OK.
> Dois-je m'inquiéter de ce délai et m'attendre à me faire taper si je ne préviens pas de cet "oubli" ? (ou alors je laisse courir et la justice ne m'attrapera jamais \o/).
> Chuis du genre à prendre des nouvelles pour mes amendes non réceptionnées ... donc bon !


Non à priori c'est normal, moi non plus j'ai pas été prélevé, les dates de paiement différes en fonction de comment tu payes. 
Normalement c'est trouvable directement sur ton espace internet.

Pro tip le 16/10 c'est la date limite de paiement pas la date ou tu sera prélevé véritablement.

----------


## nova

> Petite question anodine :
> Le Trésor Public n'a pas encore pioché ma taxe d'habitation (je ne suis pas mensualisé) initialement prévu le 16/10. J'ai vérifié le RIB que j'avais fourni et il semble OK.
> Dois-je m'inquiéter de ce délai et m'attendre à me faire taper si je ne préviens pas de cet "oubli" ? (ou alors je laisse courir et la justice ne m'attrapera jamais \o/).
> Chuis du genre à prendre des nouvelles pour mes amendes non réceptionnées ... donc bon !


A mon avis, t'as oublié d'opter pour le prélèvement à l'échéance donc c'était à toi de faire un virement. Je te conseille de prendre rapidement contact avec ton SIP pour payer et essayer d'éviter les majorations.


Edit : En fait , il ya un délai de 15 jours supplémentaires pour le prélèvement à l'échéance donc ca nous amenes vers le 31/10 . Donc c'est normal.

----------


## Arteis

> Edit : En fait , il ya un délai de 15 jours supplémentaires pour le prélèvement à l'échéance donc ca nous amenes vers le 31/10 . Donc c'est normal.


Merci j'étais en train de chercher et je trouvais pas la date  ::ninja::

----------


## perverpepere

> une personne à avoir écrit trésor publique avec la faute. Je dis ca , je dis rien.


Et de 2 donc y'a plus de faute

----------


## nova

Mais bon s'il a pas opté pour le prélèvement à l'échéance, le paiement c'était bien le 15/10.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Merci j'étais en train de chercher et je trouvais pas la date


C'est le 26 la date de prélèvement si on a payé à temps (donc avant le 16). Suffit de lire ce qui est écrit, parfois.  ::siffle::

----------


## nova

> C'est le 26 la date de prélèvement si on a payé à temps (donc avant le 16). Suffit de lire ce qui est écrit, parfois.


Ah ouais c'est 10 jours pour la TF alors que c'est 15 pour la CFE (impôt professionnel) . Marrant que les délais soient pas les mêmes.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Et on écrit Trésor Public! bande d'analphabètes. Les cours d'orthographe c'est pas déductible des impôts hein.


Woah lui hé !
ma seule (grosse) faute en 3 ans de présence sur le forum je trouve que j'ai pas mal résisté à la pression ... 
mais bon l'orthographe c'est quand même des fonctionnaires qui nous l'enseignent alors faudrait voir à pas trop gueuler hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Naiaphykit

> ma seule (grosse) faute en 3 ans de présence sur le forum je trouve que j'ai pas mal résisté à la pression ... 
> mais bon l'orthographe c'est quand même des fonctionnaires qui nous l'enseigne alors faudrait voir à pas trop gueuler hein


Tu es sûr ?  :tired:  
La grammar police veille.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Tu es sûr ?  
> La grammar police veille.


Je suis brimé sur ce topic... je fais comme Roupille je me casse ...  ::cry::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Juste pour rappel, c'est à chacun de se préoccuper de ne pas recevoir ses avis d'imposition que cela soit la taxe d'habitation, la taxe foncières ou l'IR. J'ai eu le souci pour une TH et un IR, envoi d'un mail au service des impots, réponse rapide par mail, toujours clair et précis.


Sauf quand c'est prévu, genre, RÉSIDENCE ÉTUDIANTE ?
Je ne vois pas l’intérêt de nous faire passer par un site en ligne si c'est pour que lorsque les impôts font une erreur (c'est marqué noir sur blanc l'oubli), ils nous coulent alors qu'ils ont mon adresse mail, mon adresse postale et le site pour faire apparaitre la somme dû à payer.

----------


## Nirm

> Sauf quand c'est prévu, genre, RÉSIDENCE ÉTUDIANTE ?


Mais du coup, juste pour que je saisisse bien, tu ne dois pas la TH pour cette année là, nous sommes d'accord ?
Parce que je ne comprends pas, tu réfutes les 10%, mais dans ton cas c'est l'impôt entier que tu devrais réfuter, non ?
Quelle a été la réponse de ton SIP ?

----------


## Markus

> Déménagement à l'étranger en 2011. On informe le fisc de la nouvelle adresse. On paie la TH 2011. Plus aucun logement en France ensuite.
> En 2015 le fisc déboule en force et se sert directement sur les comptes, on apprend ensuite que c'est pour les TH de 2012, 2013 et 2014.
> 
> Donc si je vous comprend bien, on aurait dû contacter le fisc en 2012, 2013 et 2014 pour s'enquérir de la TH d'un logement dans lequel on n'habite plus depuis 2011? Du coup faut faire ça tous les ans pour tous les logements dans lesquels on a vécu un jour?
> 
> "Bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu la TH de cette année pour l'appartement que j'ai quitté en 1983, c'est normal?"


Au temps pour moi. j'avais mal compris le problème que tu as rencontré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question anodine :
> Le Trésor Public n'a pas encore pioché ma taxe d'habitation (je ne suis pas mensualisé) initialement prévu le 16/10. J'ai vérifié le RIB que j'avais fourni et il semble OK.
> Dois-je m'inquiéter de ce délai et m'attendre à me faire taper si je ne préviens pas de cet "oubli" ? (ou alors je laisse courir et la justice ne m'attrapera jamais \o/).
> Chuis du genre à prendre des nouvelles pour mes amendes non réceptionnées ... donc bon !


Sur l'avis de paiement tu as la date de prélèvement. Vérifies la.

----------


## Menestra

> C'est le 26 la date de prélèvement si on a payé à temps (donc avant le 16). Suffit de lire ce qui est écrit, parfois.


Zut je serai prélevé demain du coup  ::P:  J'étais tellement persuadé d'avoir merdé un truc que j'ai juste vérifié les trucs que j'avais saisis et pas du tout une éventuelle autre date ^^
Merci pour les infos  ::):

----------


## Baron

Évidemment je suis pas là ça part en c...  :tired: 

Alors qu'on soit bien d'accord : je ne crois pas avoir créé le topic pour vanter les mérites de l'administration. A la base, c'était pour aider les canards. Mais pour une fois que je repasse, quand je tombe sur 


> Putain de fisc qui panne rien


 forcément la réponse est à la hauteur.

Et non, je ne dis pas 


> nous on est des professionnels, on sait ce qu'on fait, puis on est meilleurs que le autres


 puisqu'on sait bien qu'il y a des dysfonctionnements comme dans TOUTES les structures, d'où la notion d'aide.

Par contre, le positionnement consistant à dire 


> je suis chiant à espérer qu'une entreprise ou une administration fasse ce qui est prévu/signé/demandé


 c'est très condescendant.

Ce que je critique, et que je critiquerai toujours ici, c'est ce bashing gratuit qui laisse supposer que les plaignants du topic feraient mieux. J'ai bien essayé de donner une idée de la monstruosité qu'est la gestion des bases de données de la DGFIP (y en a-t-il une comparable en France?). Je n'ai fait qu'effleurer le sujet tellement le nombre d'items et de liaisons est stratosphérique. Apparemment j'ai pas réussi, puisqu'il semblerait qu'il faille être parfaits, dans les circonstances énumérées par ailleurs (restriction permanente des moyens notamment). Et j'ajouterais qu'établir une règle sous l'observation empirique de quelques cas ne me paraît pas scientifiquement probant et que la comparaison avec une entreprise est complètement hors de propos.

Donc les gars qui débarquent ici avec leur grosses santiags en cherchant à en imposer pour un problème de RIB (il paraît qu'y en a qui vont à l'hosto et qui ressortent avec un rein en moins à la place de la rate), comment dire...?

Donc je ne vais pas perdre mon temps pour ça (je sais pas s'il faut que je rappelle le nombre d'heures que je passe au boulot). Donc s'il y a des vraies questions de gens qui espèrent de l'aide, merci de poser le problème le plus clairement possible et on verra ce qu'on peut faire (en espérant que faute de temps, vu en plus la fin d'année, je n'en sois pas dans l'incapacité)

----------


## Neo_13

En fait, je voulais répondre, mais je préfèrerais le faire autour d'une bière, histoire d'enrayer le cercle. Bonne journée.

----------


## OMar92

Pour résumer, tu veux lui payer... un pot...  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

:Facepalm: 



> En fait, je voulais répondre, mais je préfèrerais le faire autour d'une bière, histoire d'enrayer le cercle. Bonne journée.


Bonne journée également. Quand tu veux pour la bière.

Il est incontestable que la relation épistolaire ayant les limites de l'état d'esprit dans lequel le lecteur prend connaissance des arguments de l'autre, c'est pas le meilleur moyen de bien percevoir les nuances.

Sans compter les restrictions quantitatives.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Sans compter les restrictions quantitatives.


Et un abattement de 30% ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais du coup, juste pour que je saisisse bien, tu ne dois pas la TH pour cette année là, nous sommes d'accord ?
> Parce que je ne comprends pas, tu réfutes les 10%, mais dans ton cas c'est l'impôt entier que tu devrais réfuter, non ?
> Quelle a été la réponse de ton SIP ?


Non, je dois bien la TH pour cette année là.
Ce n'était pas une résidence étudiante du CROUS, c'était une résidence étudiante privée, et c'était eux qui m'avaient dit pas de TH, donc c'était du bullshit.
Enfin, apparemment même les impôts se sont posés la question  ::P: 

Bon là, le paiement est passé (pas moyen de payer en ligne, yeah) j'attends la preuve de paiement et j'entame les procédures !

----------


## Baron

> Facile, c'est le Front National qui est passé à Sète, et qui a annoncé payer les travaux prévus dans les 5 ans du mandat et pas les 20 années en général.
> Ça a beaucoup plu sur le moment, mais les sétois n'avaient pas compris que ça voulait dire "doubler ou presque la TH". 
> 
> Sinon dans le genre "bravo internet et les impôts", j'ai une nouvelle.
> En 2015, pas de TH demandée, mis sur le coup de "résidence pour étudiants = pas de TH à payer".
> Depuis, TH et impôts payés régulièrement.
> Je reçois récemment une lettre des impôts et une lettre de la banque en même temps.
> Les impôts ont émis un avis à tiers détenteur pour prélever de force la TH de 2015.
> Sauf que, je n'ai jamais reçu la demande de cette TH.
> ...


J'ai repris ton histoire. Quelle est la date de mise en recouvrement de cette TH?
Est-ce qu'elle n'aurait pas été établie avant que l'on connaisse précisément l'occupant du local? Comment a été établie celle de 2016? Est-ce que tu as déclaré à cette adresse tes revenus de l'année 2014 (en 2015, donc) en précisant tous les éléments de cette chambre étudiante?

Oui ça fait quelques questions mais la réalité est toujours un peu complexe...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai repris ton histoire. Quelle est la date de mise en recouvrement de cette TH?
> Est-ce qu'elle n'aurait pas été établie avant que l'on connaisse précisément l'occupant du local? Comment a été établie celle de 2016? Est-ce que tu as déclaré à cette adresse tes revenus de l'année 2014 (en 2015, donc) en précisant tous les éléments de cette chambre étudiante?
> 
> Oui ça fait quelques questions mais la réalité est toujours un peu complexe...


Désolée, j'avais oublié.
L'élément important c'est que ce n'était pas une chambre étudiante, mais un appartement dans une résidence étudiante, mais privée, pas du CROUS, et que le gestionnaire nous a laissé entendre qu'il n'y aurait donc pas de TH. Donc quand je n'ai pas vu de TH arriver, je n'ai pas fait plus attention que cela ...
La date de recouvrement est 2016 pour la TH de 2015 sur l'occupation de 2014. Mais je n'ai reçu le courrier simple de l'ATD qu'en 2017  ::lol:: .
Pour 2016, j'avais déménagé en 2015 dans une résidence "normale" et j'ai payé comme d'ordinaire.
Pour les revenus de 2014, j'ai un doute, je ne me rappelle pas à quelle adresse je les ai déclaré ... il est possible que je les ai déclaré chez mes parents et non pas à l'adresse de la résidence étudiante (mais où on paye des TH donc  ::P: )

Après je ne conteste pas le fait que je doive payer (enfin j'ai payé là, déjà), c'est la façon que je conteste, qui me double pénalise alors que j'ai toujours payé impôts et TH (enfin, quand la TH était demandée  ::P: )

----------


## bydox

Salut les canards. Petite question concernant la TH.
Mon RFR est d'un peu moins de 8800€ pour mes revenus 2016. Ma TH s'élève à 566€ (hors taxe audiovisuelle) et je bénéficie d'un plafonnement sur le revenu de 255€, soit 317€ à payer.


Ma TH ne devrait-elle pas être limitée à 3,44% de mon RFR (j'avoue que j'ai pas bien compris cette histoire là), soit 262€ ?
Est-ce que je ne devrais même pas bénéficier d'un abattement sur mon RFR, soit un RFR abattu de 3344€, soit 112€ max à payer ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Baron

Attention, le plafonnement est éventuellement réduit. Si tu veux avoir un détail précis (parce qu'avec ce que tu as donné, on n'a pas assez d'info, tu peux regarder là : https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/w...dex.html#101/z




> Désolée, j'avais oublié.
> L'élément important c'est que ce n'était pas une chambre étudiante, mais un appartement dans une résidence étudiante, mais privée, pas du CROUS, et que le gestionnaire nous a laissé entendre qu'il n'y aurait donc pas de TH. Donc quand je n'ai pas vu de TH arriver, je n'ai pas fait plus attention que cela ...
> La date de recouvrement est 2016 pour la TH de 2015 sur l'occupation de 2014. Mais je n'ai reçu le courrier simple de l'ATD qu'en 2017 .
> Pour 2016, j'avais déménagé en 2015 dans une résidence "normale" et j'ai payé comme d'ordinaire.
> Pour les revenus de 2014, j'ai un doute, je ne me rappelle pas à quelle adresse je les ai déclaré ... il est possible que je les ai déclaré chez mes parents et non pas à l'adresse de la résidence étudiante (mais où on paye des TH donc )
> 
> Après je ne conteste pas le fait que je doive payer (enfin j'ai payé là, déjà), c'est la façon que je conteste, qui me double pénalise alors que j'ai toujours payé impôts et TH (enfin, quand la TH était demandée )


Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que ton occupation a titre de 2014, c'est pour la TH 2014 et qu'en 2016, elle est prescrite. Il faut que le rôle ait été établi avant le 31/12/2015... C'est le cas?

----------


## bydox

Merci pour le lien.
Si j'ai bien compris (je suis seul, donc 1 part), en l'occurence avec un RFR de 8800€, je fais :

- (8800 [RFR] - 5461 [abattement]) * 3,44% = 115
- 600 [total des cotisations] - 115 = 485

Je devrais donc avoir une "réduction" (dégrèvement) de 485€ sur mes cotisations ?

----------


## Baron

Je sais pas comment t'as calculé mais a priori tu dois te tromper puisque c'est pas le montant que tu dois payer  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, si tu as ton avis, je peux me pencher dessus.

Si tu payais trop, on pourrait penser qu'une tierce personne serait prise en compte sous ton toit mais là...

----------


## croustibatte

Salut! J'ai moi aussi une question à propos de la taxe d'habitation : 

On est en train d'acheter une maison, la signature chez le notaire devrait se faire soit la dernière semaine de décembre, soit la première de janvier.
Sachant qu'on rend les clés de notre appartement mi-janvier, si on signe la dernière semaine de décembre (ce qui nous arrange) comment ça va se passer pour la taxe d'habitation en 2018? Si on déclare qu'on habite notre nouvelle maison au 1er janvier, mais qu'on a encore les clés notre appartement en location en même temps? Les impôts peuvent nous demander 2 taxes d'habitation? Ou alors on dit qu'on habite encore l'appartement au 1er janvier, cependant on sera quand même propriétaire d'une maison en même temps...
Merci les expert  :;):

----------


## nova

> Salut! J'ai moi aussi une question à propos de la taxe d'habitation : 
> 
> On est en train d'acheter une maison, la signature chez le notaire devrait se faire soit la dernière semaine de décembre, soit la première de janvier.
> Sachant qu'on rend les clés de notre appartement mi-janvier, si on signe la dernière semaine de décembre (ce qui nous arrange) comment ça va se passer pour la taxe d'habitation en 2018? Si on déclare qu'on habite notre nouvelle maison au 1er janvier, mais qu'on a encore les clés notre appartement en location en même temps? Les impôts peuvent nous demander 2 taxes d'habitation? Ou alors on dit qu'on habite encore l'appartement au 1er janvier, cependant on sera quand même propriétaire d'une maison en même temps...
> Merci les expert


Par définition (sauf cas particulier des résidences secondaires) , tu ne peux habiter qu'un seul logement. Donc en théorie, tu dois informer le service des impôts de la date effective de ton déménagement. Même si tu es propriétaire de la maison depuis le 28/12, si tu n'y emménages effectivement que le 12 janvier c'est cette date qui doit être retenu.

----------


## Magnarrok

hello les coins!

Tiens moi aussi j'ai une question sur la TH. Avec la future suppression de la TH normalement, d'après mes calculs, je devrais pas avoir à la payer là où j'habite.

Est-ce que la TH va sauter également si on loue des places de parking dans 2 villes différentes ?

----------


## Baron

Loués en tant que bailleur ou en tant que preneur?




> Salut! J'ai moi aussi une question à propos de la taxe d'habitation : 
> On est en train d'acheter une maison, la signature chez le notaire devrait se faire soit la dernière semaine de décembre, soit la première de janvier.
> Sachant qu'on rend les clés de notre appartement mi-janvier, si on signe la dernière semaine de décembre (ce qui nous arrange) comment ça va se passer pour la taxe d'habitation en 2018? Si on déclare qu'on habite notre nouvelle maison au 1er janvier, mais qu'on a encore les clés notre appartement en location en même temps? Les impôts peuvent nous demander 2 taxes d'habitation? Ou alors on dit qu'on habite encore l'appartement au 1er janvier, cependant on sera quand même propriétaire d'une maison en même temps...
> Merci les expert


Une taxe habitation est due non pas sur le critère d'occupation effective du logement mais juste sur la faculté d'en disposer. Donc oui, si tes 2 logements disposaient de meubles permettant l'occupation utile des lieux, tu serais passible de 2 taxes, dont une, en plus, serait établie en secondaire (celle supposée comme n'étant pas, précisément, ta résidence principale). 
Dans un cas comme le tien, qui laisse supposer une transition entre 2 logements, le plus utile est d'avoir la signature de l'état des lieux quittés avant le 1er janvier. Si c'est après, il faudrait pouvoir montrer une facture de déménageur avec un lieu de livraison qui correspond au nouveau logement, laissant supposer qu'il était précédemment vide. Après, ce sont des éléments à conserver pour plus tard puisque ce qui va compter pour l'imposition, c'est d'abord votre déclaration de revenus sur laquelle vous allez indiquer à quelle adresse vous étiez au 1er janvier. Si vous indiquez que c'est dans le nouveau logement et que le service fait son boulot, il vous enlèvera de l'ancien et ça sera au proprio de donner l'occupation du logement (soit la sienne, soit celle d'un nouveau locataire ou, plus probablement, logement vide). 
Donc les éléments de preuve, c'est seulement si le service n'enregistre pas la transition ou que le proprio raconte n'importe quoi. Mais rassure-toi, au vu des éléments de contexte, ça sera pas difficile de prouver la disposition d'un seul logement  :;):

----------


## Praetor

Est-ce qu'il y a une procédure pour indiquer clairement qui est l'occupant d'un bien? Ça fait 2 ans maintenant que je reçoit une TH résidence secondaire à mon nom pour un appart' loué à quelqu'un d'autre, alors que je leur ai déjà indiqué plusieurs fois (notamment pour qu'ils me remboursent l'année dernière, ce qu'ils ont fait, et lorsqu'il m'ont demandé de remplir un formulaire précisant l'occupant, dont ils ont accusé réception). J'ai l'impression que j'ai beau leur répéter que je n'habite pas dedans et que je n'ai aucune résidence en France, ils ne mettent pas leurs dossiers à jour et persistent à m'envoyer une TH résidence secondaire avec la redevance (alors que je coche la case comme quoi je n'ai pas de télé en France sur la déclaration, et que je l'ai confirmé sur le papier qu'ils m'ont envoyé pour en être sûr).

Comment faire pour être sûr qu'ils mettent leur dossiers à jour et éviter que le même cirque recommence chaque année (TH, je râle, ils ne disent rien, la date limite approche, je paie parce que je suis un pigeon, ils se réveillent et me remboursent)?

Sinon j'ai une solution plus simple pour qu'ils n'aient pas à bosser, je paie la TH et ne déclare pas les loyers, comme ça pas de soucis  ::trollface::

----------


## Magnarrok

> Loués en tant que bailleur ou en tant que preneur?


Bah avec ma femme on loue 2 parkings dans 2 villes différentes pour nos boulots respectif en tant que preneur.

----------


## croustibatte

Merci de vos réponses, cependant,



> Une taxe habitation est due non pas sur le critère d'occupation effective du logement mais juste sur la faculté d'en disposer. Donc oui, si tes 2 logements disposaient de meubles permettant l'occupation utile des lieux, tu serais passible de 2 taxes, dont une, en plus, serait établie en secondaire (celle supposée comme n'étant pas, précisément, ta résidence principale).


Eh bien dans tous les cas, le déménagement des meuble permettant l'occupation des lieux se fera après le 1er janvier. Donc avant ça la maison ne sera pas habitable. Mais c'est bien la cas de résidence secondaire qui me chiffonne.




> Dans un cas comme le tien, qui laisse supposer une transition entre 2 logements, le plus utile est d'avoir la signature de l'état des lieux quittés avant le 1er janvier. Si c'est après, il faudrait pouvoir montrer une facture de déménageur avec un lieu de livraison qui correspond au nouveau logement, laissant supposer qu'il était précédemment vide.


L'état des lieux de sortie de notre appartement ne se fera que mi-janvier. Et le déménagement c'est avec les copains donc pas de facture officielle. 




> Après, ce sont des éléments à conserver pour plus tard puisque ce qui va compter pour l'imposition, c'est d'abord votre déclaration de revenus sur laquelle vous allez indiquer à quelle adresse vous étiez au 1er janvier. Si vous indiquez que c'est dans le nouveau logement et que le service fait son boulot, il vous enlèvera de l'ancien et ça sera au proprio de donner l'occupation du logement (soit la sienne, soit celle d'un nouveau locataire ou, plus probablement, logement vide).


Ben ça serait logique qu'on indique encore l'appartement comme logement au 1er Janvier, ce qui sera vrai. Mais que vont-ils faire avec la maison, qu'on aurait acquis juste avant le 31/12? Logement vide? Résidence secondaire? L'ignorer?




> Donc les éléments de preuve, c'est seulement si le service n'enregistre pas la transition ou que le proprio raconte n'importe quoi. Mais rassure-toi, au vu des éléments de contexte, ça sera pas difficile de prouver la disposition d'un seul logement


Je ne sais pas trop comment prouver qu'on habite pas encore la maison au 1er janvier si on gère tout le déménagement nous même.. Et j'ai pas trop envie de me prendre une double taxe d'habitation en 2018....

Peut-être que le plus simple, au final, serait de décaler la signature chez le notaire après le 1er janvier, ce qui ne nous arrange pas trop..
Ça aurait dû être fait plus tôt tout ça, mais des imprévus ont fait que ça tombe pile à la mauvaise période...

----------


## nova

Ouverture de contrat électrique/telephone/gaz etc...  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

Le contrat électricité, ça va être fait en même temps que le changement de propriétaire.
Le déménagement de la ligne tél serait un justificatif suffisant?

----------


## nova

> Le contrat électricité, ça va être fait en même temps que le changement de propriétaire.


T'es pas pressé pour ouvrir ton contrat électrique, c'est qu'une formalité de nos jours. En réalité, ils ne coupent plus l'électricité (ca leur économise deux déplacements : un pour fermer et l'autre pour ouvrir) donc tu peux bien leur demander l'ouverture de ton contrat sur internet la veille de ton déménagement. T'auras dans tout les cas l'électricité.

----------


## croustibatte

Je sais pas dans mon cas, c'est moins sûr, car il y a un transfert de contrat pour des panneaux solaire.

----------


## nova

Ah ok oui la c'est plus compliqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

> Est-ce qu'il y a une procédure pour indiquer clairement qui est l'occupant d'un bien? Ça fait 2 ans maintenant que je reçoit une TH résidence secondaire à mon nom pour un appart' loué à quelqu'un d'autre, alors que je leur ai déjà indiqué plusieurs fois (notamment pour qu'ils me remboursent l'année dernière, ce qu'ils ont fait, et lorsqu'il m'ont demandé de remplir un formulaire précisant l'occupant, dont ils ont accusé réception). J'ai l'impression que j'ai beau leur répéter que je n'habite pas dedans et que je n'ai aucune résidence en France, ils ne mettent pas leurs dossiers à jour et persistent à m'envoyer une TH résidence secondaire avec la redevance (alors que je coche la case comme quoi je n'ai pas de télé en France sur la déclaration, et que je l'ai confirmé sur le papier qu'ils m'ont envoyé pour en être sûr).
> 
> Comment faire pour être sûr qu'ils mettent leur dossiers à jour et éviter que le même cirque recommence chaque année (TH, je râle, ils ne disent rien, la date limite approche, je paie parce que je suis un pigeon, ils se réveillent et me remboursent)?
> 
> Sinon j'ai une solution plus simple pour qu'ils n'aient pas à bosser, je paie la TH et ne déclare pas les loyers, comme ça pas de soucis


A mon avis ils ont pas pu matcher l'an passé pour peu que le profil de ton locataire ne soit pas connu à l'impôt sur le revenu et/ou ne déclarant pas à la même adresse. Une autre possibilité est que l'agent à traité la TH dans l'urgence et n'a pas pu mettre à jour la situation, ce qui fait qu'on repart à blanc. Après ça serait trop long d'expliquer en quoi c'est super lourd à traiter avec des situations cadastre pas jour, des déclas qui se contredisent, une informatique agonisante, etc.
Le mieux, tu ne te dis pas qu'est-ce que ton pays peut faire pour toi mais qu'est-ce que tu peux faire pour ton pays. Et là justement, c'est de recommencer à réclamer et à demander gentiment qu'ils pensent à mettre à jour. Et tu croises les doigts.





> Bah avec ma femme on loue 2 parkings dans 2 villes différentes pour nos boulots respectif en tant que preneur.


Bon ben pas de taxe d'habitation puisqu'on ne peut rattacher ces parking à votre résidence (bon évidemment, faut pas que les autres villes soient mitoyennes et à quelques centaines de mètres de chez vous...)




> Peut-être que le plus simple, au final, serait de décaler la signature chez le notaire après le 1er janvier, ce qui ne nous arrange pas trop..
> Ça aurait dû être fait plus tôt tout ça, mais des imprévus ont fait que ça tombe pile à la mauvaise période...


Non je te rassure, les services comprennent bien ce qu'est une livraison de maison et les problématiques s'y rattachant. Donc même si tu fais par toi même, tu te déclares à l'ancien logement et tu fais un évènement sur FB "emménagement + crémaillère" en janvier que tu opposeras au service si on te dit que tu pouvais l'occuper avant. Je précise que pour qu'il y ait TH il faut qu'il y ait des meubles et on vas pas se dire que vous en avez mis exprès et jeté vos anciens après emménagement. Donc crois-moi, même si y a un malade mental qui déclenche la TH secondaire, ça sera vie réglé. On peut même faire un pari. Si j'ai tort, je paie. Si j'ai raison, c'est moi qui encaisse  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Ok merci beaucoup, ça me rassure  ::): 
Bon je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de lancer un quelconque pari  ::ninja::

----------


## bydox

> Je sais pas comment t'as calculé mais a priori tu dois te tromper puisque c'est pas le montant que tu dois payer 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, si tu as ton avis, je peux me pencher dessus.
> 
> Si tu payais trop, on pourrait penser qu'une tierce personne serait prise en compte sous ton toit mais là...


Du coup je suis allé faire un tour aux Centres des Finances Publiques, et j'ai eu ma réponse.
Mon calcul était bon, sauf que l'intercommunalité dont je dépends "plafonne les plafonds", ce qui fait que le dégrèvement dont j'aurais du bénéficier a été réduit par mon intercommunalité.  :WTF: 
Ca me fait bien rire (jaune) quand, dans le même temps, j'entends qu'ils veulent "dynamiser" le coin et inciter les jeunes couples à s'installer ici.  ::|:

----------


## znokiss

J'ai un soucis. 
J'ai reçu mon avis d'Impôt comme tout le monde via mon espace en ligne en septembre. 

Sauf qu'il me semble y avoir erreur. Je suis frontalier suisse, donc ça complique un peu la chose. 
En gros, j'ai le formulaire 2047 et son annexe "2047-SUISSE" : 
- j'y indique mon BRUT EN FRANCS SUISSES (~76k)
- je fais un tas de déductions (cotisations AVS, allocs familiales, assurance maladie LAMAL) ce qui me donne un REVENU NET EN CHF (~52k). 
- Celui-ci est transformé via le taux de change 1CHF = 0.93€ en  REVENU NET EN €€ (~48k).

C'est ce dernier montant que j'ai reporté dans ma déclaration comme REVENU NET A DECLARER.

Seulement, dans mon avis d'impôt, le détail des revenus, j'ai : 
- Total des salaires et assimilés = REVENU BRUT 76k€ (alors que c'est mon brut en CHF)
- déduction -10% 
- revenu brut global 68k
Là-dessus est calculé un impôt en €uros qui me parait assez élevé, en tout cas presque 20% plus élevé que l'an dernier, alors que mon salaire n'a pas bougé. 

J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont calculé mon impôt en euros sur mon revenu en francs suisses...

J'avais contacté les services par messagerie interne le 2 octobre, ils m'ont dit qu'ils s'en occupaient, j'ai reçu... exactement la même chose. J'ai donc redit le 3 oct. qu'il y avait toujours un soucis, on m'a répondu que _Un avis correctif sera généré par nos services après traitement dans notre base de travail._

Bref, j'ai pas de nouvelles depuis, et je suis sensé payer le dernier bout d'un impôt trop élevé d'ici au 15 novembre... je vous laisse regarder la date en bas à droite sur votre écran.
Dois-je m'inquiéter ou bien ça suit son cours ?

----------


## Mr T

J'ai une petite question de noob des impôts :

Ayant commencé à bosser fin 2016, cette année je ne paye presque rien, pas de soucis. Mais du coup en ayant bossé toute cette année, l'an prochain je devrais payer nettement plus, donc ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir mensualiser.
J'ai jamais fais ça encore, sur le site impots.gouv.fr pour adhérer au prélèvement mensualisé il me demande la référence de l'avis. Mais l'avis j'ai que celui de 2017 sur revenus 2016 que j'ai déjà payé, y'a pas moyen de mensualiser pour le prochain ?
Et vu que ça risque d'être multiplié x10, je peux mettre un peu ce que je veux comme base de prélèvement si je coche la case "Mon impôt va augmenter" ?

----------


## nova

> J'ai un soucis. 
> J'ai reçu mon avis d'Impôt comme tout le monde via mon espace en ligne en septembre. 
> 
> Sauf qu'il me semble y avoir erreur. Je suis frontalier suisse, donc ça complique un peu la chose. 
> En gros, j'ai le formulaire 2047 et son annexe "2047-SUISSE" : 
> - j'y indique mon BRUT EN FRANCS SUISSES (~76k)
> - je fais un tas de déductions (cotisations AVS, allocs familiales, assurance maladie LAMAL) ce qui me donne un REVENU NET EN CHF (~52k). 
> - Celui-ci est transformé via le taux de change 1CHF = 0.93€ en  REVENU NET EN €€ (~48k).
> 
> ...


Ma réponse va pas plaire à Baron mais au bout d'un moment, faut pas déconner, tu vas pas avancer de l'argent que t'as pas forcément et qu'on te réclame à tort. Donc ma solution : Faire le mort en attendant de voir ce qui va se passer. Si tu reçois un avis correctif qui te plait, tu paiera le "solde" . Si tu reçois un rappel avec pénalité du montant qui te plait pas , tu fera un LRAR (sans patate dans le pot d'échappement) en expliquant clairement ton cas et l'erreur qui est manifeste (c'est pas tu crois , c'est certain ils ont reporté le mauvais montant , erreur humaine ou informatique ? c'est pas ton problème).
Et si t'as peur de te faire allumer, tu peux aussi aller t'expliquer sur place mais j'imagine que trouver un créneau avec les horaires d'ouverture du SIP c'est pas simple.

----------


## DjudjRed

> J'ai une petite question de noob des impôts :
> 
> Ayant commencé à bosser fin 2016, cette année je ne paye presque rien, pas de soucis. Mais du coup en ayant bossé toute cette année, l'an prochain je devrais payer nettement plus, donc ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir mensualiser.
> J'ai jamais fais ça encore, sur le site impots.gouv.fr pour adhérer au prélèvement mensualisé il me demande la référence de l'avis. Mais l'avis j'ai que celui de 2017 sur revenus 2016 que j'ai déjà payé, y'a pas moyen de mensualiser pour le prochain ?
> Et vu que ça risque d'être multiplié x10, je peux mettre un peu ce que je veux comme base de prélèvement si je coche la case "Mon impôt va augmenter" ?


Salut,

il me semble que tu peux demander la mensualisation tout de suite avec ton avis 2017. Il vont te proposer un échéancier pour la fin de la période, basé sur ce qu'il te reste à payer comme impôts. Déjà là, il me semble que tu peux modifier le montant des mensualités pour anticiper (à voir si c'est faisable en ligne, j'en suis absolument pas certain).

Ensuite quand tu feras ta déclaration en ligne en mai 2018 pour tes revenus 2017, il vont te proposer un nouvel échéancier. 
Attention parce qu'il risque de te proposer de payer la différence sur les mois de novembre et décembre, ce qui dans ton cas risque de faire une très grosse différence. 
Tu peux aussi faire une estimation de ce que tu auras à payer, ce qui devrais te permettre de calculer les mensualités que tu seras censé payer.

Sinon tu attends 2019 et le prélèvement à la source  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Faire le mort en attendant de voir ce qui va se passer.


Pour l'instant c'est ce que je fais. J'ai fait 2 courriers signalant l'erreur, ils me disent que je vais avoir un avis correctif. En l'absence dudit avis, je ne peux pas faire grand chose, et j'ai un peu la flemme de les relancer tous les mois...

----------


## nova

Par contre en relisant ton explication, j'ai comme un doute. J'espère que c'est pas toi qui a mal reporté les chiffres parce que dans ce cas tu dois faire une déclaration rectificative  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

J'ai effectivement fait une déclaration rectificative en même temps que mon message du 2 octobre, pour tenter de remettre moi-même le revenu Net €€ au lieu du Brut CHF. Mais comme dit, j'ai reçu ensuite la même chose.

----------


## nova

Ok bon bah faut attendre qu'ils t'envoient l'artillerie.

----------


## Møgluglu

Sinon pour montrer ta bonne foi, tu peux modifier le montant pour payer seulement ce que tu estimes dû, à 10% près, en expliquant pourquoi dans les commentaires. Ensuite, tu attends des nouvelles.

Au pire, tu risques une majoration uniquement sur la différence, pas sur le total. Mais vu que tu as bien fait toutes les démarches *et* que n'as pas essayé de profiter de la situation pour gagner du temps, pas de raison d'être majoré même s'il s'avère que c'est leur calcul qui est le bon.

----------


## Mr T

> Salut,
> 
> il me semble que tu peux demander la mensualisation tout de suite avec ton avis 2017. Il vont te proposer un échéancier pour la fin de la période, basé sur ce qu'il te reste à payer comme impôts. Déjà là, il me semble que tu peux modifier le montant des mensualités pour anticiper (à voir si c'est faisable en ligne, j'en suis absolument pas certain).
> 
> Ensuite quand tu feras ta déclaration en ligne en mai 2018 pour tes revenus 2017, il vont te proposer un nouvel échéancier. 
> Attention parce qu'il risque de te proposer de payer la différence sur les mois de novembre et décembre, ce qui dans ton cas risque de faire une très grosse différence. 
> Tu peux aussi faire une estimation de ce que tu auras à payer, ce qui devrais te permettre de calculer les mensualités que tu seras censé payer.
> 
> Sinon tu attends 2019 et le prélèvement à la source


Ok je vais tester avec mon avis 2017. Pour la fin de période je pense pas qu'ils me proposent vu que j'ai déjà payé en 1 fois (c'était 250€).
Je vais faire une estimation alors pour adapter mes mensualités (sinon ils vont me proposer 10x25€ en se basant sur cette année...). Pour le salaire à mettre dans les simulateurs, c'est 12x le net que je touche ?

----------


## Praetor

> Pour le salaire à mettre dans les simulateurs, c'est 12x le net que je touche ?


Le net imposable (c'est à dire le net que tu touches + les charges non-déductibles). Je suppose que tu n'as ni 13e, ni primes?

----------


## Praetor

> A mon avis ils ont pas pu matcher l'an passé pour peu que le profil de ton locataire ne soit pas connu à l'impôt sur le revenu et/ou ne déclarant pas à la même adresse.


Fort possible vu qu'on loue à des étrangers qui travaillent à Genève (ça doit être un bordel administratif que je n'ose imaginer).




> Une autre possibilité est que l'agent à traité la TH dans l'urgence et n'a pas pu mettre à jour la situation, ce qui fait qu'on repart à blanc. Après ça serait trop long d'expliquer en quoi c'est super lourd à traiter avec des situations cadastre pas jour, des déclas qui se contredisent, une informatique agonisante, etc.


C'est le bordel, je comprend. C'est pour ça que je demandais s'il y avait un truc, une démarche particulière à faire, pour que ce soit à jour pour la TH.




> Le mieux, tu ne te dis pas qu'est-ce que ton pays peut faire pour toi mais qu'est-ce que tu peux faire pour ton pays. Et là justement, c'est de recommencer à réclamer et à demander gentiment qu'ils pensent à mettre à jour. Et tu croises les doigts.


Mais je fais, Mr Kennedy. Je paie plein d'impôts en France, et des charges sociales, alors que je n'utilise que très peu de services publics et zéro système social puisque je dépend du suisse. C'est juste que je n'ai pas envie de payer plus que ce que je dois.

----------


## Baron

Personne ne dit qu'il faut que tu payes plus. Simplement c'est plus compliqué de lier des contribuables à un local sans un lien d'obligation déclarative. Donc tu risques d'avoir à donner la situation chaque année. D'autant qu'en plus, s'agissant de personnes qui n'ont probablement rien en France, il n'y a aucune sûreté que l'Etat peut prendre en garantie de paiement. Donc s'ils veulent pas payer, devine qui va banquer...?  ::trollface:: 




> J'ai un soucis (...)
> Bref, j'ai pas de nouvelles depuis, et je suis sensé payer le dernier bout d'un impôt trop élevé d'ici au 15 novembre... je vous laisse regarder la date en bas à droite sur votre écran.
> Dois-je m'inquiéter ou bien ça suit son cours ?


Tu sais que cette année y avait un changement pour la décla de revenus (déclaration en cases "F")? Dans tes explications, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu avais reporté de ta 2047 vers ta 2042. Si tu pouvais être plus précis...




> Ma réponse va pas plaire à Baron


Effectivement. Surtout que les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.




> J'ai une petite question de noob des impôts :
> 
> Ayant commencé à bosser fin 2016, cette année je ne paye presque rien, pas de soucis. Mais du coup en ayant bossé toute cette année, l'an prochain je devrais payer nettement plus, donc ça m'arrangerait bien de pouvoir mensualiser.
> J'ai jamais fais ça encore, sur le site impots.gouv.fr pour adhérer au prélèvement mensualisé il me demande la référence de l'avis. Mais l'avis j'ai que celui de 2017 sur revenus 2016 que j'ai déjà payé, y'a pas moyen de mensualiser pour le prochain ?
> Et vu que ça risque d'être multiplié x10, je peux mettre un peu ce que je veux comme base de prélèvement si je coche la case "Mon impôt va augmenter" ?


Tu dois faire ton contrat avant le 15 décembre. Tu dois effectivement utiliser la référence du seul avis que tu possèdes et tu pourras, sans souci, indiquer le montant que tu estimes le plus juste de l'impôt que tu auras à payer (il divise tout seul par 10, les 2 derniers mois servant à d'éventuels ajustements). Tu auras la faculté en cours d'année de moduler ces prélèvements si besoin.

----------


## Praetor

> D'autant qu'en plus, s'agissant de personnes qui n'ont probablement rien en France, il n'y a aucune sûreté que l'Etat peut prendre en garantie de paiement. Donc s'ils veulent pas payer, devine qui va banquer...?


Ça c'est pas mon problème. Je n'ai pas à faire le percepteur à titre bénévole. Je n'en ai d'ailleurs pas le pouvoir, je ne peux pas exiger une caution TH des locataires. Si l’État me fait raquer la TH, devine qui va bientôt avoir une résidence secondaire avec bien sûr aucun locataire dedans?  ::siffle::

----------


## znokiss

> Tu sais que cette année y avait un changement pour la décla de revenus (déclaration en cases "F")? Dans tes explications, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu avais reporté de ta 2047 vers ta 2042. Si tu pouvais être plus précis...


Merci de te pencher sur mon cas. 
Dans l'annexe 2047-SUISSE, j'ai tout entré comme il faut, j'obtiens à la fin en section E/ un "Revenu net à déclarer" d'environ 48 k€.
J'ai ensuite reporté ces 48 k€ dans la 2042 , section 1 "traitement des salaires", case "Revenus d'activité". 
Maintenant, et c'est peut-être là que ça merde, y'a une section en page 6 notée "Salariés Frontaliers" où j'ai indiqué en case 8TJ le "Montant brut des salaires versés par les employeurs suisses", donc mes 76kCHF.
Le papier indique bien "en francs suisses". 

Est-ce là le départ de mes soucis ?

Un truc que j'avais pas précisé pour ne pas alourdir mes posts précédents : j'ai déménagé en Suisse le 15 décembre 2016. Donc le calcul de mon impôt ne doit pas tenir compte de cette dernière quinzaine. C'est pour ça que le conseiller m'a répondu qu'un re-calcul était nécessaire.. et j'attends toujours son retour. 

Je peux éventuellement t'envoyer les PDFs des docs et tout mais je pense que t'as d'autre chose à faire que de checker tout ça, je vais peut-être relancer par message via l'espace en ligne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, j'ai relancé un message leur demandant des nouvelles, on verra bien.

----------


## Mr T

> Le net imposable (c'est à dire le net que tu touches + les charges non-déductibles). Je suppose que tu n'as ni 13e, ni primes?


Non c'est 12 mois, et pas de primes  ::(: 
Mais j'ai vu que sur ma fiche de paye j'ai "montant imposable du mois" donc j'ai fais l'estimation à partir de ça x12. Ça me donne à peu près 1 mois de salaire à payer, ça a l'air cohérent.




> Tu dois faire ton contrat avant le 15 décembre. Tu dois effectivement utiliser la référence du seul avis que tu possèdes et tu pourras, sans souci, indiquer le montant que tu estimes le plus juste de l'impôt que tu auras à payer (il divise tout seul par 10, les 2 derniers mois servant à d'éventuels ajustements). Tu auras la faculté en cours d'année de moduler ces prélèvements si besoin.


Merci pour les infos, je vais partir sur ce que j'ai eu en estimation, ça devrait pas être trop éloigné de ce que j'ai au final.

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide  :;):

----------


## nova

> Effectivement. Surtout que les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.
> 
> .


Il est déjà en retard de toute façon.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baron

Le retard c'est un aspect. Faire le mort, c'est le début des emm... (j'ai des wagons d'exemples)




> Ça c'est pas mon problème. Je n'ai pas à faire le percepteur à titre bénévole. Je n'en ai d'ailleurs pas le pouvoir, je ne peux pas exiger une caution TH des locataires. Si l’État me fait raquer la TH, devine qui va bientôt avoir une résidence secondaire avec bien sûr aucun locataire dedans?


Regarde déjà l'article 1686 pour avoir en tête tes obligations de bailleur et les risques.

Ensuite si ça devient effectivement une résidence secondaire, c'est pas un souci. Si c'est autre chose, merci de penser à notre programmation  ::trollface:: 




> Merci de te pencher sur mon cas. 
> Dans l'annexe 2047-SUISSE, j'ai tout entré comme il faut, j'obtiens à la fin en section E/ un "Revenu net à déclarer" d'environ 48 k€.
> J'ai ensuite reporté ces 48 k€ dans la 2042 , section 1 "traitement des salaires", case "Revenus d'activité". 
> Maintenant, et c'est peut-être là que ça merde, y'a une section en page 6 notée "Salariés Frontaliers" où j'ai indiqué en case 8TJ le "Montant brut des salaires versés par les employeurs suisses", donc mes 76kCHF.
> Le papier indique bien "en francs suisses". 
> 
> Est-ce là le départ de mes soucis ?
> 
> Un truc que j'avais pas précisé pour ne pas alourdir mes posts précédents : j'ai déménagé en Suisse le 15 décembre 2016. Donc le calcul de mon impôt ne doit pas tenir compte de cette dernière quinzaine. C'est pour ça que le conseiller m'a répondu qu'un re-calcul était nécessaire.. et j'attends toujours son retour. 
> ...


Oui effectivement, j'ai pas le temps, surtout en fin d'année. Mais à mon avis le report est pas bon. Faut chopper un agent et obtenir une réponse claire. Faut pas hésiter à écrire les choses et par courriel, ça marche bien et c'est opposable.

----------


## Praetor

> Regarde déjà l'article 1686 pour avoir en tête tes obligations de bailleur et les risques.


Je vois, c'est juste pour pouvoir faire raquer le proprio s'ils ne trouvent pas le locataire... Comme ils envoient les TH que fin novembre, impossible de demander au locataire de justifier le paiement lorsqu'il part. Donc en gros je serais le dindon de la farce. Quelle idée folle d'investir en France  ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

> Le retard c'est un aspect. Faire le mort, c'est le début des emm... (j'ai des wagons d'exemples)
> 
> Regarde déjà l'article 1686 pour avoir en tête tes obligations de bailleur et les risques.
> 
> Ensuite si ça devient effectivement une résidence secondaire, c'est pas un souci. Si c'est autre chose, merci de penser à notre programmation 
> 
> Oui effectivement, j'ai pas le temps, surtout en fin d'année. Mais à mon avis le report est pas bon. Faut chopper un agent et obtenir une réponse claire. Faut pas hésiter à écrire les choses et par courriel, ça marche bien et c'est opposable.


Yep, comme dit, j'ai tout récapitulé dans mon message (type condensé de mes précédents posts), j'attends leur réponse.

----------


## Baron

OK, tu nous dis  :;):

----------


## nova

> Je vois, c'est juste pour pouvoir faire raquer le proprio s'ils ne trouvent pas le locataire... Comme ils envoient les TH que fin novembre, impossible de demander au locataire de justifier le paiement lorsqu'il part. Donc en gros je serais le dindon de la farce. Quelle idée folle d'investir en France


Avoir de l'immobilier en France, faut être dingue.

----------


## znokiss

J'ai eu une réponse : ils faut que je leur donne moi-même les montants imposables. Mais je dois refaire le calcul en dégageant le mi-mois de décembre où j'étais en Suisse. 

Ou bien, autre idée : "Montant imposable : euh... 1700€, v'voyez, l'année a été dure.."

----------


## Baron

:ouaiouai: 




> Avoir de l'immobilier en France, faut être dingue.


En approche pour une gestion en bon père de famille, peut-être.

Parce que pour le reste, avec la moitié de ce que je connais en technique fiscale, je veux bien le prendre à votre place. Le résultat serait pas le même...

----------


## nova

> En approche pour une gestion en bon père de famille, peut-être.
> 
> Parce que pour le reste, avec la moitié de ce que je connais en technique fiscale, je veux bien le prendre à votre place. Le résultat serait pas le même...


Tu sais toi même que tes connaissances sont théoriques, les textes sur les revenus fonciers ne sont pas précis et du coup tout se base sur la jurisprudence qui est très fluctuante (selon les régions etc...).
 Je suis actuellement sur un dossier ou on me rejette environ 200 000€ de travaux, argument de l'inspecteur des impôts lors de la réunion de fin de contrôle : 200 000€ c'est trop pour des travaux de rénovation/amélioration.

Je lui ai répondu qu'on attendait avec impatience sa notification écrite et qu'on espérait qu'elle serait plus précise sur les faits qui nous sont reprochés  ::trollface::  Mais que dans tout les cas, on contesterait bien sur puisque j'ai trouvé suffisamment de jurisprudence qui vont dans mon sens.

----------


## Baron

Il est clair qu’uniquement le montant ne peut qualifier la nature des travaux qui seule préside. Donc il me paraît vaguement ambitieux l'inspecteur (des Finances Publiques, hein, pas des impôts. Ça n'existe plus depuis 2008). Ou alors il doit juger que vu le montant, il y a peut-être collusion entre prestataire et client sur la nature réelle. Et ça, évidemment, ça existe, donc il faut bien vérifier.

Sinon ma technique est loin d'être virtuelle et ne porte pas spécialement sur les RF qui ne sont qu'une variable d'ajustement, la cerise sur le gâteau en quelque sorte.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que ton occupation a titre de 2014, c'est pour la TH 2014 et qu'en 2016, elle est prescrite. Il faut que le rôle ait été établi avant le 31/12/2015... C'est le cas?


Euuuuhhh.
Je te dis ça ce soir ?

----------


## Baron

De quelle année?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

Tiens, question d'anticipation pour ma prochaine déclaration.

Je suis en contrat de professionnalisation de septembre 2017 à septembre 2018.

Sur l'année, je vais passer 15 semaines à l'école, sans possibilité de restauration. Tout le reste du temps, je serai chez l'employeur, qui dispose d'une restauration collective.

Si j'opte pour les frais réels, est-ce que j'ai le droit d'inclure un "double statut" : 15 semaines ouvrant droit aux frais réels (frais de repas car pas de restauration collective), et le reste sans droit ?

----------


## Baron

Si ta question est "est-ce que je peux faire les frais réels pour 15 semaines et opter pour la déduction forfaitaire pour le reste?", la réponse est non. C'est une option annuelle.

Maintenant, il faut regarder ce que tu peux déduire sur le reste de l'année. Des fois, on est étonné...

----------


## Ithilsul

> Si ta question est "est-ce que je peux faire les frais réels pour 15 semaines et opter pour la déduction forfaitaire pour le reste?", la réponse est non. C'est une option annuelle.


C'était la question, merci !




> Maintenant, il faut regarder ce que tu peux déduire sur le reste de l'année. Des fois, on est étonné...


Ah bon ? Du genre ?...

----------


## Baron

Tout ce qui peut se rapporter au boulot en terme de dépenses, quitte à faire des proratas. Je vais pas te faire l'inventaire parce que c'est beaucoup trop long mais à partir du moment où tu optes, il faut réfléchir à toutes les dépenses possibles en terme de matériel, repas, déplacements, formations, cotisation syndicale, documentation, fringues, etc.

----------


## Nieur

Chaque année au moment de la déclaration, il y a le magasine VO impôt qui liste toutes ces choses. C'est 5 euros bien investis.

----------


## Baron

Il y a aussi la brochure pratique disponible en ligne qui est très très utile : https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/h...ureirindexhtml

----------


## znokiss

Réponse aujourd'hui : c'était bien une erreur (de prendre mon Brut de 76k en CHF au lieu de mon net imposable de 43k en €).

Mail concis reçu aujourd'hui : _Votre demande a été traitée et i génère un dégrèvement de 5563 €._ (j'ai laissé la typo)

Je devais payer ~4700€. Finalement c'est 723€. J'ai déjà payé 3'500€ en anticipé.
Ils me remboursent 2800€.
2800€.
A peu près ce que je m'attendais à payer. 
Et non, je vais les recevoir. 
Comme ça pouf.



Bordel. 
C'est déjà Noel.
J'ai tellement envie de m'acheter plein de trucs !!

----------


## perverpepere

MP. (moi aussi je veux des cadeaux)

----------


## nova

> Réponse aujourd'hui : c'était bien une erreur (de prendre mon Brut de 76k en CHF au lieu de mon net imposable de 43k en €).
> 
> Mail concis reçu aujourd'hui : _Votre demande a été traitée et i génère un dégrèvement de 5563 €._ (j'ai laissé la typo)
> 
> Je devais payer ~4700€. Finalement c'est 723€. J'ai déjà payé 3'500€ en anticipé.
> Ils me remboursent 2800€.
> 2800€.
> A peu près ce que je m'attendais à payer. 
> Et non, je vais les recevoir. 
> ...


Tellement prévisible qu'ils avaient merder  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Je vois, c'est juste pour pouvoir faire raquer le proprio s'ils ne trouvent pas le locataire... Comme ils envoient les TH que fin novembre, impossible de demander au locataire de justifier le paiement lorsqu'il part. Donc en gros je serais le dindon de la farce. Quelle idée folle d'investir en France


Comprends pas. C'est au locataire d'acquitter directement la TH à son centre des impôts pour tout logement occupé au 01/01, ne serait-ce qu'une journée. La créance va directement du locataire aux impôts, tu n'es pas concerné d'aucune manière.
Alors visiblement les impôts ont merdé ton dossier, mais une fois la communication établie (baux et quittances de loyers reçus j'imagine), cela ne sera plus ton problème.

----------


## nova

> Comprends pas. C'est au locataire d'acquitter directement la TH à son centre des impôts pour tout logement occupé au 01/01, ne serait-ce qu'une journée. La créance va directement du locataire aux impôts, tu n'es pas concerné d'aucune manière.
> Alors visiblement les impôts ont merdé ton dossier, mais une fois la communication établie (baux et quittances de loyers reçus j'imagine), cela ne sera plus ton problème.


Le monsieur des impots a l'air de dire que si le locataire paie pas sa TH on peut se retourner contre le proprio.

https://blog.locservice.fr/taxe-dhab...aire-4020.html

----------


## Baron

> Réponse aujourd'hui : c'était bien une erreur (de prendre mon Brut de 76k en CHF au lieu de mon net imposable de 43k en €).
> 
> Mail concis reçu aujourd'hui : _Votre demande a été traitée et i génère un dégrèvement de 5563 €._ (j'ai laissé la typo)
> 
> Je devais payer ~4700€. Finalement c'est 723€. J'ai déjà payé 3'500€ en anticipé.
> Ils me remboursent 2800€.
> 2800€.
> A peu près ce que je m'attendais à payer. 
> Et non, je vais les recevoir. 
> ...


Content pour toi. Mais du coup tu avais déclaré comme il faut? Comment l'erreur a-t-elle été commise?




> Tellement prévisible qu'ils avaient merder


Gaffe  :tired: 




> Comprends pas. C'est au locataire d'acquitter directement la TH à son centre des impôts pour tout logement occupé au 01/01, ne serait-ce qu'une journée. La créance va directement du locataire aux impôts, tu n'es pas concerné d'aucune manière.
> Alors visiblement les impôts ont merdé ton dossier, mais une fois la communication établie (baux et quittances de loyers reçus j'imagine), cela ne sera plus ton problème.


L'article 1686 du CGI dispose que le bailleur a des devoirs vis à vis de l'administration. C'est particulièrement sensible si les locataires ne sont pas résidents fiscaux et n'ont, à ce titre, aucune obligation déclarative sur notre sol. Et comme expliqué précédemment, non, les "impôts" n'ont pas "merdé", c'est que que vis à vis de ce public particulier constitué par les personnes, physiques ou morales, dépourvues d’obligation déclarative, il n'y a, par essence, aucun moyen d'intégrer dans notre système une permanence. C'est la conception de notre système d'information qui est comme ça et qui relie les éléments en fonction des obligations y afférentes. 
Je repars pas pour un tour pour réexpliquer, j'espère que Praetor a compris le système.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Bordel. 
> C'est déjà Noel.
> J'ai tellement envie de m'acheter plein de trucs !!


Attends, sur un net imposable de 43k euros, tu payes 750 euros et qq ?
Tu vis dans quel pays ?

----------


## smokytoks

Sauf erreur de ma part, zno étant frontalier, cela ne représente que la différence entre ce qu'il a déjà payé en Suisse par rapport à ce qu'il aurait du payer si il bossait en France...

----------


## Praetor

> Sauf erreur de ma part, zno étant frontalier, cela ne représente que la différence entre ce qu'il a déjà payé en Suisse par rapport à ce qu'il aurait du payer si il bossait en France...


Je ne crois pas qu'il paie des impôts en Suisse, il bosse dans le Jura. C'est surtout que sa femme ne travaille pas et qu'il a des enfants, donc il a plein de parts et des déductions.

----------


## nova

> Je ne crois pas qu'il paie des impôts en Suisse, il bosse dans le Jura. C'est surtout que sa femme ne travaille pas et qu'il a des enfants, donc il a plein de parts et des déductions.


Exact.

Edit : en fait je pense qu'il bosse en Suisse mais il est résident fiscal français un truc du genre  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Exact.


Avec mon salaire belge je paierai pas d'impôts en France  :Emo: 

Alors que j'en paye quand même un peu en belgique, mais moins qu'un belge  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Content pour toi. Mais du coup tu avais déclaré comme il faut? Comment l'erreur a-t-elle été commise?


Oui, j'avais bien rempli l'annexe 2047 et tout. Aucune idée de comment mon brut suisse s'est retrouvé en net euros. 



> Attends, sur un net imposable de 43k euros, tu payes 750 euros et qq ?
> Tu vis dans quel pays ?


La France  :Cigare: 
Et je paie pas d'impôts en Suisse, seulement là où je crèche.

En fait, c'est comme il dit le monsieur. 



> Je ne crois pas qu'il paie des impôts en Suisse, il bosse dans le Jura. C'est surtout que sa femme ne travaille pas et qu'il a des enfants, donc il a plein de parts et des déductions.


Tout à fait. 
On enlève tout un tas de bordel (genre ~9'500 balles d'assurance maladie obligatoire, la sécu Suisse, c'est le Far West), les enfants, le PACS et madame qui est gestionnaire de foyer. 

Je paie près de 10x moins qu'un pote qui a quasi le même salaire, célib, sans enfants ni rien. (mais les enfants, et surtout une femme, qu'est-ce que ça coûte  :Emo: )

----------


## DjudjRed

Wé ... mon net imposable s'approche des 40k, je suis célib' sans gosses et je paies entre 6 et 7 fois plus d'impôts que toi  ::cry:: 
mais y parait qu'il faut être content de payer des impôts, ça veut dire que tu gagnes bien ta vie.
Si seulement cet argent était utilisé avec un peu plus de discernement.

----------


## OMar92

Si vous souhaitiez aller au Pôle Enregistrement aujourd'hui, je vous conseille de reporter votre visite (ou d'appeler avant) : le logiciel utilisé a été mis à jour cette nuit et manifestement ça a planté.

Quelqu'un des impôts m'a dit que les virements pour les impôts étaient généralement gratuits dans les banques, Est-ce un geste commercial des banques ou Est-ce obligatoire?
Histoire que ma banque ne m'enfle pas la prochaine fois...  ::siffle::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mes virements sont toujours gratuits en euros  ::unsure::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Si vous souhaitiez aller au Pôle Enregistrement aujourd'hui, je vous conseille de reporter votre visite (ou d'appeler avant) : le logiciel utilisé a été mis à jour cette nuit et manifestement ça a planté.
> 
> Quelqu'un des impôts m'a dit que les virements pour les impôts étaient généralement gratuits dans les banques, Est-ce un geste commercial des banques ou Est-ce obligatoire?
> Histoire que ma banque ne m'enfle pas la prochaine fois...


Sauf confusion de ma part, tu peux même partir sur un mandat de prélèvement SEPA, qui est gratuit et ne nécessite pas d'aller donner autorisation à ta banque.

----------


## DjudjRed

Oui mensualisation des impôts tout ça ... quand tu veux gérer un budget c'est assez pratique.

----------


## Ventilo

> Mes virements sont toujours gratuits en euros


C'est inclus dans ton abonnement carte bleue plutot.




> Wé ... mon net imposable s'approche des 40k, je suis célib' sans gosses et je paies entre 6 et 7 fois plus d'impôts que toi
> mais y parait qu'il faut être content de payer des impôts, ça veut dire que tu gagnes bien ta vie.
> Si seulement cet argent était utilisé avec un peu plus de discernement.


C'est pas compliqué à estimer. Zno avec 3 gosses et une femme a 1 + 1 + 0.5 +0.5 + 1 part. 4 parts pour sa famille contre une part pour un mec célibataire.

Avec 40 k de revenu sur le foyer, l'impot de Zno est basé sur 40K/4, donc 10K alors que celui de DR est basé sur 40 K.


En contrepartie, qu'est-ce que ca douille la crèche.

----------


## znokiss

Ben non : madame est manageuse de foyer (la dernière a 10 mois), donc pas de crèche.

----------


## Ventilo

J'avoue, je pensais plutot aux chèques que je fais depuis qu'on y a mis le deuxième  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Je viens de moduler mes paiements pour la TH (oui je suis un sans-dents comme 80% des français), mais j'ai bien fait de calculer les 30% que sur la TH, pas sur la globalité du prélèvement, on est d'accord ?

----------


## fishinou

> Je viens de moduler mes paiements pour la TH (oui je suis un sans-dents comme 80% des français), mais j'ai bien fait de calculer les 30% que sur la TH, pas sur la globalité du prélèvement, on est d'accord ?


Je dirais que oui. La redevance n'étant pas affecté.
Ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je fasse la même chose.

----------


## Baron

> Je viens de moduler mes paiements pour la TH (oui je suis un sans-dents comme 80% des français), mais j'ai bien fait de calculer les 30% que sur la TH, pas sur la globalité du prélèvement, on est d'accord ?


Je comprends pas bien la différence entre "TH" et "globalité du prélèvement"  ::mellow:: 

Les prélèvements de TH ne sont afférents QUE à la TH.

EIDT : ah oui, j'oubliais la CAP. Alors oui, bonne réponse de fishinou.

----------


## BoZo

Bonjour,

J'ai déménagé à mi année en 2017 (après la déclaration d'impôts sur le revenu) et j'ai bien fait la demande de changement d'adresse qui a bien été prise en compte.
Par contre dans mon espace particulier, l'adresse d'imposition sur le revenu est toujours l'ancienne alors que l'adresse d'envoi est mon adresse actuelle. 
De même j'ai toujours un échéancier basé sur la TH de l'ancienne maison et qui apparait dans mes documents comme TH 2018.

Est-ce normal? la maj se fait plus tard?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Je dirai que tu feras le changement d'adresse d'imposition dans ta prochaine déclaration de revenu, courant 2018 ? Ce que tu as fait pour l'instant n'est en effet que l'adresse d'envoi des courriers, mais pas un changement de domicile au niveau imposition, si je me rappelle bien mes déménagements précédents. 
La prochaine TH sera alors calculée avec ton nouveau domicile.

A noter que pour 2 de mes déménagements précédents, mes contrats de mensualisation n'avaient pas "suivi" le déménagement, et lors de la réception de l'avis de TH pour le nouvel appartement, les versements n'apparaissaient pas. Cela s'est réglé par un mail au centre des impôts avec la référence du contrat de mensualisation et celle de l'avis, un nouvel avis prenant en compte les sommes versées a été émis.

Mes excuses aux experts si le vocabulaire n'est pas le bon...

----------


## BoZo

Merci.

J'ai téléphoné et c'est plus ou moins ce que m'a expliqué la personne que j'ai eu. Bisous.

----------


## Baron

Effectivement. Ce n'est qu'au dépôt de la déclaration d'impôt que l'on sait à quelle adresse le contribuable réside au 1er janvier.

La TH 2018 sera bien établie par rapport au nouveau logement.

Du coup, attention, si la nouvelle TH est plus forte que l'ancienne, il peut y avoir de mauvaises surprises à la fin de l'année.

----------


## Percolator42

Coin, je vais sans doute effectuer des travaux dans mon appartement que je loue actuellement ( j'habite pour ma part en maison ), est t-il possible de savoir combien ça va me faire baisser d’impôts? Il y en aurais environ pour 4000 euros de travaux, donc j'y déduirais de mes revenus fonciers. Je dois être environ à 2500 /3000 euros d’impôts à 2 par an. 
Je demande ça pour savoir si ça vaut le coup de faire faire ses travaux par une entreprise ou bien d'y faire soi même aidé par 1 pote  ::P: 
J'imagine qu'il y a pas vraiment de logiciel prévu pour ses calculs mais bon au cas ou je suis preneur d'info. Merci  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

Tu cherches "charges déductibles travaux" tu trouveras une floppée de renseignements. 

De tête :
Si tu es en micro foncier tu as un abattement forfaitaire de 30% et droit à rien de plus.
Au réel, tu as un plafond de déduction (10700 ? A vérifier) que tu peux reporter pendant 10 ans. 
Ca se fait sur une déclaration a joindre à celle de l'IR.

Donc tu estimes ton cout de travaux, tu vérifies s'ils ouvrent droit à déduction (courage) et avec le simulateur de l'impot sur impots.gouv.fr tu dois pouvoir t'y retrouver.

----------


## znokiss

> Coin, je vais sans doute effectuer des travaux dans mon appartement que je loue actuellement ( j'habite pour ma part en maison ), est t-il possible de savoir combien ça va me faire baisser d’impôts? Il y en aurais environ pour 4000 euros de travaux, donc j'y déduirais de mes revenus fonciers. Je dois être environ à 2500 /3000 euros d’impôts à 2 par an. 
> Je demande ça pour savoir si ça vaut le coup de faire faire ses travaux par une entreprise ou bien d'y faire soi même aidé par 1 pote 
> J'imagine qu'il y a pas vraiment de logiciel prévu pour ses calculs mais bon au cas ou je suis preneur d'info. Merci


Je ne sais pas de quels types il s'agit, mais pour les travaux comme décrits ici d'amélioration énergétique (isolation, chaudière bois, remplacement fenêtres..), c'est hyper régulé. 
Pour mon exemple : isoler mon toit moi-même n'est pas éligible, il faut que ce soit réalisé par une entreprise certifiée RGE et y'a tout un tas de papiers à fournir et faire signer. 
Pour ma chaudière pellet réalisée par un installateur certifié et tout, j'ai par contre une réduction d'impot de 30% du montant des travaux.

Maintenant, y'a peut-être d'autres règles pour un appart locatif..

----------


## fishinou

> Pour ma chaudière pellet réalisée par un installateur certifié et tout, j'ai par contre une réduction d'impot de 30% du montant des travaux.


30% de réduction d'impôts, ça suffit à compense la hausse de prix depuis l'annonce de la mesure ?  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Coin, je vais sans doute effectuer des travaux dans mon appartement que je loue actuellement ( j'habite pour ma part en maison ), est t-il possible de savoir combien ça va me faire baisser d’impôts? Il y en aurais environ pour 4000 euros de travaux, donc j'y déduirais de mes revenus fonciers. Je dois être environ à 2500 /3000 euros d’impôts à 2 par an. 
> Je demande ça pour savoir si ça vaut le coup de faire faire ses travaux par une entreprise ou bien d'y faire soi même aidé par 1 pote 
> J'imagine qu'il y a pas vraiment de logiciel prévu pour ses calculs mais bon au cas ou je suis preneur d'info. Merci


C'est pas très compliqué. Tu regardes ton avis d'imposition, tu cherches ton taux marginal d'imposition et tu multiplies ton montant de travaux par ce taux. Et t'aura ton économie d’impôts.

----------


## znokiss

> 30% de réduction d'impôts, ça suffit à compense la hausse de prix depuis l'annonce de la mesure ?


Je bosse dans la planification de technique du bâtiment, j'ai demandé 3 offres comparatives, donc normalement, je ne me suis pas trop fait enfler. Mais ouais, t'as pas (trop) tort.

----------


## Baron

> est t-il possible de savoir combien ça va me faire baisser d’impôts?


Non c'est impossible, c'est facteur de beaucoup de choses. Il n'y a donc que le simulateur vers lequel te renvoie ventilo pour que tu puisses connaître la réduction à espérer.




> Je ne sais pas de quels types il s'agit, mais pour les travaux comme décrits ici d'amélioration énergétique (isolation, chaudière bois, remplacement fenêtres..), c'est hyper régulé.


Ne pas confondre en effet déductibilité des revenus fonciers et réductions/crédits d'impôt.




> C'est pas très compliqué. Tu regardes ton avis d'imposition, tu cherches ton taux marginal d'imposition et tu multiplies ton montant de travaux par ce taux. Et t'aura ton économie d’impôts.


Valable uniquement à situations strictement identiques (revenus, quotient familial) et sans effet de seuil.

----------


## Zepolak

Question sur une situation non triviale, évidemment au dernier moment (je me déteste  ::|:  ).

Contexte : parti de France après 2 mois de travail, je n'atteins pas du tout les valeurs décrites sur ce site quant aux revenus nécessaires pour payer l'impôts. Bon, par contre, j'ai un petit revenu de "jeu avec de la cryptomonnaie" en Décembre - faible mais non nul (annulé bien sûr par ce qui s'est produit en Janvier, mais ça on s'en fout, c'est pour ma gueule tel que je comprends ces outils spéculatifs). Je n'ai pas réussi à comprendre si la spéculation sur ces machins était soumis au barême progressif comme le reste. Enfin je crois que si, mais reste les prélévements sociaux à payer de toute façon non ?

Problème : on me demande de payer l'acompte. En soi, je peux le faire, mais le retour d'un compatriote dans la même situation que moi, une année avant, est que ça a été un cauchemar administratif pour récupérer ensuite les sous (ben oui, on est pas en France) et apparemment le centre des impôts change et tout le tralalala.

Il conseille de payer 0 - sauf qu'avec le tralala des cryptomonnaies, j'imagine que je dois au moins payer 15.5% du bénéfice ? Somme non nulle donc. Y a aussi des conneries compliquées avec des dividendes hors France / zone Euro / crédit d'impôts parce que déjà taxés à la source, enfin bref, y a énormément de complication pour 200 balles de machins.

En gros, je demande conseil ici pour savoir quoi faire pour aller au plus simple, pour moi et pour l'administration :
 - payer 0, faire plus tard ma déclaration, payer la somme normale (avec éventuellement en sus une amende ? De combien ? ).   --> ça me dérange pas de payer une petite amende si ça me simplifie la vie
 - payer X, calcul à faire genre maintenant en essayant d'utiliser un simulateur peut-être ? Et espérer que le calcul après déclaration me donne un reste à payer de 0.   --> ça paraît vraiment tendu de faire le bon calcul. Et si je me plante, c'est la solution 1 ou 3 qui arrive
 - payer l'accompte complet et me refaire rembourser en fin d'année après avoir rempli la déclaration.   --> le retour d'expérience que j'ai est que c'est super compliqué d'interagir avec l'administration des impôts depuis l'étranger, quand on est résident non fiscal

----------


## ursule15

Je ne peux pas te donner de reponse, j'ai plutot plein de questions moi aussi sur le theme je ne suis pas resident fiscal francais, mais j'ai des revenus immobiliers francais, donc je paie des impots aussi en France.
Mais ce que je sais, c'est que s'adresser aux impots via mail fonctionne.
Et donc evidemment si tu es a l'etranger c'est un truc a privilegier.

Moi j'ecris a une adresse genre sip.commune@dgfip.finances.gouv.fr
commune etant celle du centre des impots ou j'etais avant de quitter la France.

----------


## Praetor

Ils remboursent sans problème et très rapidement, je n’ai pas du tout la même expérience que ton pote. J’étais mensualisé avec prélèvement sur mon compte, j’ai laissé faire alors que je savais que je payais trop, j’ai fait ma déclaration en mai/juin et en juillet le fisc me virait le trop-perçu sur mon compte sans que j’ai à demander quoi que ce soit. Le système est rodé et fonctionne bien.

Le problème des non-résidents c’est que le service dédié répond une fois sur deux, avec 1 à 2 mois de retard et souvent à côté de la plaque, mais si tu n’es pas dans un cas spécial (genre le bordel des prélèvements sociaux sur les revenus fonciers des non-résidents) il n’ y a aucun soucis.

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne suis pas mensualisé et il ne l'était pas non plus, je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose au bousin...

----------


## Baron

Bon, comme d'habitude, je pige pas trop l'histoire et le rapport entre acompte et gain financier (et je suis à la bourre aussi)

Si tu n'as que 2 mois de revenus en France en 2017, alors tu ne devrais pas être imposable en France, sauf à gagner 10 K€ / mois. Donc si tu parlais de l'acompte de février, il fallait pas payer  ::ninja:: 

Si pour ton gain (a priori la doctrine dit de déclarer en BNC - non pro ou pro selon l'activité) tu as touché 200 €, y aura pas d'imposition non plus (seuil de recouvrement non atteint)

Enfin, de ce que je comprends, tu es parti de France. Inutile d'anticiper pour payer ou déclarer. Les explications ici :https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...er-vos-revenus

Tu me dis si souci.

----------


## Zepolak

Moi c'était surtout pour éviter des démarches à distance (autant pour moi que pour eux, mais surtout pour moi  ::):  ).

Ben, du coup, entre le conseil de Praetor, le fait que je pensais devoir un petit quelque chose en BNC et le fait que je pensais idiot de "jouer" avec l'administration, j'ai payé mon acompte. Il va certainement falloir faire quelques démarches pour le récupérer mais j'en évite peut-être d'autres. Je ne connaissais pas l'histoire du seuil de recouvrement, merci. Du coup, ouais y a des petites bricoles mais je devrais payer 0, c'est une chouette nouvelle.

Ah, et puis j'ai reçu un email la semaine dernière de Pwc France qui me dit qu'ils sont mandaté par ma société pour m'aider cette année donc je pense que je vous embêterais pas plus. Merci bien  ::):

----------


## OMar92

Le titre du topic est d'actualité.  ::P: 

Soyez vigilants.  :;):

----------


## nova

> Le titre du topic est d'actualité. 
> 
> Soyez vigilants.


Uniquement pour les arriérés qui utilisent encore la déclaration papier  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Uniquement pour les arriérés qui utilisent encore la déclaration papier


Ça concerne aussi 500 000 foyers qui utilisent internet, même si ça sera plus facile à corriger, enfin on peut l’espérer.  ::P:

----------


## Teocali

j'ai une petite question concernant les impots : 

J'ai créé ma société en belgique en 2015, dont je suis salarié, et je suis resident fiscal Belge depuis ce moment (et avant de hurler à l'evasion fiscale, sachez que je paye 33% d'impots sur le revenu en Belgique.  ::P: )

le problème, c'est que ce statut de résident fiscal va changer en septembre de cette année. Mais je n'entends ni fermer, ni déménager ma société. Je serais donc salarié d'une société Belge. Ce qui m'amène à la question de savoir comment ça va se passer en 2019 pour le prélévement à la source. Vous avez des infos la dessus ? Sachant qu'ils caculent le taux de prélevements en fonction des revenus déclarés en 2018, est-ce que cela signifiera que je ne paierais rien à la source en 2019, et que je me taperais une grosse regularisation à la fin de l'année ?

----------


## Parpaioun

Désolé de poster mon coup de gueule ici mais il faut que ça sorte !  :Boom: 

Il y a un "génie" qui a fait en sorte que lorsque vous accédez au site impots.gouv.fr, une vidéo pop-up sur le prélèvement à la source apparait, et pas moyen de la zapper, on en prend au minimum pour 1 minute.
Et à chaque accès au site, rebelote ! (sinon c'est pas marrant)
Je vous laisse imaginer quand vous devez accéder à ce site de façon régulière pour des raisons professionnelles ...

En plus, leur put... de prélèvement à la source, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de réforme du système d'imposition et que l'on devra toujours faire sa déclaration de revenus, c'est juste une mensualisation débile qui aurait pu (dû) être mise en place par les services fiscaux mais qu'on refile aux entreprises (sans contrepartie et avec les emmerdes que ça va générer, sans compter les sanctions en cas d'erreur) pour supprimer des postes dans l'administration.

On a bien réussi à mettre en place la DSN et leur saloperie de bulletin "simplifié" (pardon "clarifié" puisque rien n'a été simplifié en amont dans les cotisations sociales et que ce n'est que de l'affichage de façade), on arrivera bien à mettre en place ce machin, mais ça m'énerve !!!
Ils parlent de situations théoriques où tu récupères les taux pour chaque salarié et vogue la galère. Sauf qu'une entreprise, ça vit, il y a des entrées et sorties, des absences indemnisées ou non (avec des informations connues parfois à posteriori) ainsi que les changements dans la vie privée des salariés qui sont susceptibles d'impacter le taux d'imposition, et pour le moment peu de réponse pour tous les cas particuliers qui ne manqueront pas de se présenter. 
Sans oublier les discussions de rémunérations dés janvier 2019 qui vont devenir folkloriques pour tous ceux qui ne raisonnent qu'en salaires nets (bonjour les comparaisons entre des salariés imposables ou non).

Encore désolé (surtout pour un 1er post) mais il fallait vraiment que ça sorte.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Anon26492

TLDR : j’ai plus de travail et je suis pas super compétent donc je whine

----------


## nova

Bon j'avoue pour la vidéo c'est une belle débilité.

Sinon pour le prélèvement à la source , j'ai l'impression que même les professionnels comme toi ne semblent pas bien informé. T'en as rien à faire de la situation du salarié (qui change ou pas), le taux que tu dois utiliser est fixé via la DSN et t'as absolument pas le droit de le changer. Si le salarié a un changement de situation important, il devra faire changer son taux directement aux impôts et ca te remontera via une DSN mensuelle.
Mais toi meme tu ne pourra rien faire et tant mieux, c'est pas ta responsabilité.

----------


## nova

> TLDR : j’ai plus de travail et je suis pas super compétent donc je whine


Il a raison sur une chose ceci dit, les profesionnels de la comptabilité (quand c'est en interne dans les grosses boites a la limite osef) vont encore une fois devoir faire le boulot de l'administration. Et les clients refuseront de payer le surcoût.

T'ajoutes à ca la réforme du commissariat aux comptes et je suis bien content de pas m'etre fait chier à passer mon diplome d'expert comptable, on est mieux payé et plus tranquille dans un service comptable d'une grosse boite.

----------


## Anon26492

Les comptables non experts devraient s’estimer heureux que les réformes leur assurent du boulot, parce que c’est une profession en première ligne sur le front de l’IA.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tant le mec il s'inscrit sur le forum pour pondre un pavé sur le topic des impôts. Genre il est arrivé ici et s'est dit "C'est ici, le meilleur topic expert des impôts de tous les intérêts!"  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Tant le mec il s'inscrit sur le forum pour pondre un pavé sur le topic des impôts. Genre il est arrivé ici et s'est dit "C'est ici, le meilleur topic expert des impôts de tous les intérêts!"


Mouais ça ressemble surtout au canard qui lurke depuis un moment, qui poste jamais, voire qui ne post pas du tout sur les forums, et pour une fois, un élément a forcé l'inscription (et ça rentre généralement soit dans la catégorie 'coup de gueule' soit dans la catégorie 'question à poser' - c'est rare de s'inscrire sur un forum comme une envie d'aller aux toilettes, ou alors faut vraiment s'ennuyer).

----------


## nova

> Les comptables non experts devraient s’estimer heureux que les réformes leur assurent du boulot, parce que c’est une profession en première ligne sur le front de l’IA.


Prof aussi. Une bonne IA te remplace easy.

----------


## Gobbopathe

What ? Prof pour des gens autonomes, je veux bien, même des MOOC font l'affaire.
Mais c'est plutôt une minorité, il faut un pédagogue pour aider l'apprentissage, et ça me semble loin d'être évident qu'ils seront remplacés comme ça au pied levé

----------


## nova

> What ? Prof pour des gens autonomes, je veux bien, même des MOOC font l'affaire.
> Mais c'est plutôt une minorité, il faut un pédagogue pour aider l'apprentissage, et ça me semble loin d'être évident qu'ils seront remplacés comme ça au pied levé


Remplace prof par comptable et élèves par artisans.

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens, question bête, mais j'ai toujours fait ma déclaration d'impôts sur le net et un peu au dernier moment.
Cette fois, je vais avoir une déduction d'impôts à faire valoir (changement de chaudière en fin d'année). On peut tout gérer pareil sur la déclaration en ligne ou il faudra passer par du papier ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zepolak

Y a tellement de choses un peu compliquées que tu peux faire en ligne qu'un truc simple comme un crédit d'impôts, ouais, je pense.
Puis si c'est comme les crédit d'impôts similaire à ceux que tu as en donnant aux ONG, alors ça devient "ouais je suis sûr".

----------


## nova

Oui aucun probleme , tout ce qui passe par la déclaration d’impôt peut (et doit en fait) se faire en ligne. Il faut juste au moment ou le site te demande si t'as des choses à rajouter/modifier répondre oui et ensuite sélectionner la rubrique dont tu as besoin. En l’occurrence, la rubrique des crédits d’impôt.

----------


## ExPanda

Ok super. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

Du coup, ça se passera comment les impots de l'an prochain, si je récupère une prime exceptionnelle équivalente à 1 an de salaire, vu qu'on passe au prélèvement à la source ? J'ai des chances de passer au travers parce que ce sera des études de cas random, ou je suis sûr que le fisc va penser à moi ?

----------


## nova

> Du coup, ça se passera comment les impots de l'an prochain, si je récupère une prime exceptionnelle équivalente à 1 an de salaire, vu qu'on passe au prélèvement à la source ? J'ai des chances de passer au travers parce que ce sera des études de cas random, ou je suis sûr que le fisc va penser à moi ?


Non tu peux pas échapper à l'impôt. Ils vont calculer un impot moyen et t'aura un crédit d'impot de ce montant qu'on va appeler X. Mais comme tu vas déclarer le double de d'habitude, donc tu vas te retrouver dans cette situation : 2X -X = X

Dans le cas général d'un salaire qui n'évolue que très peu, ils feront X-X = 0 .  Si le salaire augmente légèrement et que ca donne une somme marginale à recouvrer ils laisseront tomber.

----------


## Praetor

Si c'est exceptionnel ce sera imposable.

----------


## Neo_13

> Si c'est exceptionnel ce sera imposable.


OK, merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Uniquement pour les arriérés qui utilisent encore la déclaration papier


Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit l’arriérée ?  :tired:

----------


## DjudjRed

Les arriérés d'impôts c'est jamais bon ...  ::unsure::

----------


## fishinou

> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit l’arriérée ?


Qu'elle utilise encore la déclaration papier ?

----------


## Parpaioun

> TLDR : j’ai plus de travail et je suis pas super compétent donc je whine


Me voilà rhabillé pour l'hiver, ça tombe bien, il a encore neigé hier.

Plus sérieusement c'est pas le travail en plus le souci, et pour la question de la compétence, il faudrait voir avec mon chef et mon employeur qui me supportent depuis 15 ans (et avec ma DRH pour la partie sociale), sans oublier les 2 commissaires aux comptes qui valident les liasses fiscales et les comptes consolidés que j'arrête chaque année.

La vraie raison de mon coup de sang d'hier (avec la vidéo pop-up qui a servi de détonateur), c'est la dégradation continue des relations avec les services fiscaux, compte tenu des suppressions de postes et/ou des non remplacement de départ à la retraite qui sont facilités par le transfert de tâches aux entreprises.
Jusqu'au début de l'année dernière, on solutionnait pas mal de soucis mineurs d'un simple coup de fil avec 1 ou 2 mails pour fournir les justificatifs, et avec un rendez-vous pour les cas plus compliqués avec un courrier pour formaliser.
Maintenant le téléphone sonne dans le vide et si quelqu'un décroche, c'est du genre standardiste qui renvoie sur le site ou bien "faut écrire et on vous répondra ...".

On n'a jamais autant télédéclaré et paradoxalement on n'a jamais autant écrit, avec des délais de réponse qui s'allongent (la palme pour ce dossier où on a contacté le SIE en mai 2017 pour la 1ère fois, où toutes nos demandes de rendez-vous sont restées lettre morte, où on a échangé courriers recommandés [nous] et mises en demeure [eux], tout ça pour qu'en février 2018, un inspecteur des impôts finisse par décrocher son téléphone et appelle mon chef pour lui dire "bon en fait, vous aviez raison [depuis le début]" et on a attendu la confirmation écrite 15 jours de plus).
C'est une perte de temps et d'énergie, et souvent pour des broutilles, ce qui est encore plus rageant.

...
Le forum Canard PC n'était sans doute pas le meilleur endroit pour poster ça, mais quelle idée aussi d'avoir un sujet traitant des impôts.
Sinon pour répondre à certaines interrogations, je suis inscrit depuis juin 2013 mais je suis à peu près sûr que je fréquente les lieux depuis plus longtemps.
Simplement je ne poste jamais parce que 1) je suis timide (ou du moins réservé, sauf lorsque je suis énervé ^^) et 2) quand j'ai quelque chose à dire, ça a déjà été dit par quelqu'un d'autre et beaucoup mieux que je n'aurais su le faire donc je me tais.
...
Si vous avez lu jusque là, merci de votre attention, encore désolé pour le dérangement et bonne continuation à tous, moi je repars hiberner.

----------


## Clydopathe

Y a pas vraiment eu de dérangement, tous les avis sont bon à prendre  ::): .

----------


## BoZo

Salut,

Suite à mon pacs, j'ai fait un déblocage *anticipé* de mon plan d'épargne entreprise l'année dernière. Les prélèvements sociaux ont été effectués lors qu'il m'a été versé. Dois-je déclaré les revenus sur mon IR?

Cordialement

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Prof aussi. Une bonne IA te remplace easy.


Non.

----------


## nova

> Salut,
> 
> Suite à mon pacs, j'ai fait un déblocage *anticipé* de mon plan d'épargne entreprise l'année dernière. Les prélèvements sociaux ont été effectués lors qu'il m'a été versé. Dois-je déclaré les revenus sur mon IR?
> 
> Cordialement


Non et c'est tout l’intérêt d'un PEE.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Il y a un "génie" qui a fait en sorte que lorsque vous accédez au site impots.gouv.fr, une vidéo pop-up sur le prélèvement à la source apparait, et pas moyen de la zapper, on en prend au minimum pour 1 minute.


Ah ouais quand-même. C'est une vidéo Youtube.  :Facepalm: 

Du coup je ne comprends pas. L'Arrêtê du 28 janvier 2002 portant création d'un traitement automatisé d'informations nominatives relatif à l'ouverture d'un site internet dénommé « portail fiscal » ne dit rien sur la transmission par l'administration des adresses IP et des heures de connexions de la quasi-totalité des contribuables français à une société étrangère. Enfin ça va, c'est pas comme si le contrôle des données personnelles était un sujet d'actualité.

(Sinon il y a un bouton "votre espace professionnel" pour éviter le passage par Google, et à partir de là on peut passer à l'espace particulier et se connecter. Heureusement, ça m'aurait fait chier de faire une déclaration papier.)

----------


## kikoro

Ça y est j'ai reçu ma première déclaration impôts étant en contrat de professionnalisation l'année dernière avec un salaire autour de 1k net par mois.
Vous avez des astuces particulières ou des chose à surtout pas oublier pour la première fois ?
Merci d'avance 
Le prochain coup ce sera je l'espère pour payer isf  ::ninja::

----------


## DjudjRed

> (Sinon il y a un bouton "votre espace professionnel" pour éviter le passage par Google, et à partir de là on peut passer à l'espace particulier et se connecter. Heureusement, ça m'aurait fait chier de faire une déclaration papier.)


Je confirme, ça évite de se taper la vidéo ... revenus 2018 déclarés ... encore une petite baisse d'impôts de presque 200€ cette année, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Mr T

> Ça y est j'ai reçu ma première déclaration impôts étant en contrat de professionnalisation l'année dernière avec un salaire autour de 1k net par mois.
> Vous avez des astuces particulières ou des chose à surtout pas oublier pour la première fois ?
> Merci d'avance 
> Le prochain coup ce sera je l'espère pour payer isf


En principe, si t'es célibataire, que c'est tes premiers revenus, et que t'as rien d'autre comme revenus, t'auras rien à faire, tout est déjà rempli (normalement) correctement.

Petite question : j'avais choisi moi même le montant de la mensualisation vu que c'était ma première année, et j'avais un peu surestimé ce que j'allais payer, je vais finir par avoir payé 350€ de trop. Vous savez a quelle date on est remboursé ?
Et y'a un bonus pour les intérêts générés ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DjudjRed

Quand tu as pas assez payé, ils reportent sur novembre et décembre en gardant si possible le même montant de mensualisation. 
Pour un trop payé, c'est compensé sur le ou les mois d'avant. Donc tu devrais payer 350€ de moins en octobre (pas de bonus sur les intérêts, c'est à toi de faire gaffe  ::):  ).

----------


## Nasma

J'aI une question. 

J'ai une collègue qui m'a dit avoir vue sur sa déclaration l'extension de la redevance audiovisuelle au possesseurs d'ordinateur. 
Hors je n'ai rien vu sur la mienne. 
Donc extension de l'assiette ou pas?

----------


## fishinou

Aucune idée, mais je pense que si c'était le cas on en aurait entendu parler.

Donc je dirais non.

Autre question : pour les frais réels, y'a un site référence ppur les impôts pour estimer sa distance maison - boulot ?
Comment on gère si on fait pas les trajets avec la même voiture tous les jours ?
Comment on gère si on prend un trajet plus long en km pour éviter les bouchons ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Comment on gère si on fait pas les trajets avec la même voiture tous les jours ?
> Comment on gère si on prend un trajet plus long en km pour éviter les bouchons ?


Allons allons un peu de sérieux, les impôts n'ont pas à te déduire les frais quotidiens d'escapade avec ta maîtresse.  ::siffle::

----------


## nova

> J'aI une question. 
> 
> J'ai une collègue qui m'a dit avoir vue sur sa déclaration l'extension de la redevance audiovisuelle au possesseurs d'ordinateur. 
> Hors je n'ai rien vu sur la mienne. 
> Donc extension de l'assiette ou pas?


C'est non.

----------


## Playford

Question à propos du prélèvement à la source (je n'ai pas encore fait ma déclaration):

Si ma compagne ne travaille pas, vous savez si les histoires de taux individualisé/du foyer s'appliquent et comment ?

----------


## nova

> J'aI une question. 
> 
> J'ai une collègue qui m'a dit avoir vue sur sa déclaration l'extension de la redevance audiovisuelle au possesseurs d'ordinateur. 
> Hors je n'ai rien vu sur la mienne. 
> Donc extension de l'assiette ou pas?


C'est non.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tu te répètes Nova?  ::): 

J'espère que ça n'arrivera jamais cette extension.

----------


## ExPanda

> Autre question : pour les frais réels, y'a un site référence ppur les impôts pour estimer sa distance maison - boulot ?
> Comment on gère si on fait pas les trajets avec la même voiture tous les jours ?
> Comment on gère si on prend un trajet plus long en km pour éviter les bouchons ?


Perso et comme d'autres collègues, je file un lien Google Maps aux bons horaires. Ça a tendance à prendre un trajet "opti" entre distance et temps.
Il m'arrive de déclarer avoir fait tant de trajets avec telle voiture, tant avec telle autre car changement, et tant à moto, et j'ai pas eu de remarques sur une dizaine d'années maintenant. Je ne pense pas qu'ils aillent chercher la petite bête à moins que tu ais vraiment beaucoup de kilomètres et un véhicule improbable (encore que maintenant ils ont abaissé la tranche des cv fiscaux max je crois).

Si tu as plusieurs véhicules, j'aurais tendance à te dire de déclarer le plus avantageux mais qui reste plausible au quotidien  ::ninja::

----------


## Graouu

Salut, çà va ?

Si j'ai bien compris, on coche le taux individualisé uniquement si on souhaite un partage à taux variable selon le salaire et la différence entre les 2 cons joints ? Et sans cela c'est le pigeon qui payait déjà auparavant qui sera prélevé comme d'habitude et uniquement lui sur sa fiche de paie ?

Je demande car c'est un peu imbitable votre truc la dgfip là ! Je viendrais bien vous demander en direct mais le couloir est trop long et moche c'est déprimant  ::lol::

----------


## DjudjRed

Ben c'est pas "tu prends le montant total des revenus imposables du couple, tu calcules le taux d'imposition sur ce montant et tu l'appliques aux deux salaires (même taux pour les deux)" ?

----------


## Ventilo

> Salut, çà va ?
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, on coche le taux individualisé uniquement si on souhaite un partage à taux variable selon le salaire et la différence entre les 2 cons joints ? Et sans cela c'est le pigeon qui payait déjà auparavant qui sera prélevé comme d'habitude et uniquement lui sur sa fiche de paie ?
> 
> Je demande car c'est un peu imbitable votre truc la dgfip là ! Je viendrais bien vous demander en direct mais le couloir est trop long et moche c'est déprimant


Année 0 (2018) : Déclaration habituelle d’où découle un taux d'imposition pour le foyer.
Année 1 (2019) : Au choix, application de ce taux sur le salaire de chaque membre du foyer, ou utilisation d'un taux neutre, qui découle uniquement du salaire. Puis déclaration de revenus, actualisation du taux d'imposition final, remboursement ou complément d'imposition.

----------


## Playford

Ce que j'ai compris c'est pour un couple A/B qui doit payé 100 avec une répartition 75/25 c'est:

A taux du foyer, ils payent 50/50.
A taux individuel, ils payent 75/25.
A taux neutre, c'est genre 20/20 puis 60 à coté.

Ce que je ne sait pas pas c'est si la répartition est 100/0, es-ce qu'à taux du foyer, ils doivent payer 50/50 aussi (et donc B qui ne payait rien va devoir payé maintenant) ?

----------


## Ardan

Bonjour!
Je viens de faire ma première "vraie" déclaration: celle où j'ai des impôts sur le revenu à payer.
J'aimerai mensualiser mon impôt, mais je ne trouve aucune option sur la déclaration, et quand je cherche à aller dans la page "Adhérer au prélèvement", ils ne trouvent aucune imposition éligible à la souscription d'un contrat.
Il me faut un numéro d'avis d'imposition, mais ne n'ai que des avis de situation déclarative dans mes documents.

Il me semble que pour mensualiser l'impôt sur le revenu déclaré cette année, il faut le faire avant fin mai, c'est bien ça ? Dans ce cas, comment faire ?  :WTF:

----------


## CieLight

> Bonjour!
> Je viens de faire ma première "vraie" déclaration: celle où j'ai des impôts sur le revenu à payer.
> J'aimerai mensualiser mon impôt, mais je ne trouve aucune option sur la déclaration, et quand je cherche à aller dans la page "Adhérer au prélèvement", ils ne trouvent aucune imposition éligible à la souscription d'un contrat.
> Il me faut un numéro d'avis d'imposition, mais ne n'ai que des avis de situation déclarative dans mes documents.
> 
> Il me semble que pour mensualiser l'impôt sur le revenu déclaré cette année, il faut le faire avant fin mai, c'est bien ça ? Dans ce cas, comment faire ?


La 1ère année de paiement de l'IR se fait actuellement obligatoirement en *1 fois* 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui ça fait mal  ::trollface:: 

. La mensualisation devenait effective l'année suivante, seulement si tu en avais fais la demande. 

Tout ça est obsolète car l'année prochaine on passe au prélèvement à la source obligatoire, financièrement ça ressemble beaucoup au payement par mensualités (12 retenues et une régularisation contre 10 mensualités et une régularisation). 

Donc, la mensualisation ne te concerne pas.

----------


## OMar92

> Ça y est j'ai reçu ma première déclaration impôts étant en contrat de professionnalisation l'année dernière avec un salaire autour de 1k net par mois.
> Vous avez des astuces particulières ou des chose à surtout pas oublier pour la première fois ?
> Merci d'avance 
> Le prochain coup ce sera je l'espère pour payer isf


Chez moi c'est :
- salaire (pré-renseigné via ta boite)
- placements (pré-renseigné via ta banque)
- les dons aux associations caritatives(à remplir par toi-même)
Pour une première fois il peut y avoir des informations personnelles à compléter (statut marital, téléphone, adresse mail, etc.)
Et aussi la case sur l'audiovisuel public si tu n'as pas de télé! (de mémoire il faut cocher la case pour dire que tu n'as pas de moyen de réception chez toi).

N'oublie pas de signer et dater si c'est par papier.

----------


## Graouu

> Ce que j'ai compris c'est pour un couple A/B qui doit payé 100 avec une répartition 75/25 c'est:
> 
> A taux du foyer, ils payent 50/50.
> A taux individuel, ils payent 75/25.
> A taux neutre, c'est genre 20/20 puis 60 à coté.
> 
> Ce que je ne sait pas pas c'est si la répartition est 100/0, es-ce qu'à taux du foyer, ils doivent payer 50/50 aussi (et donc B qui ne payait rien va devoir payé maintenant) ?


Voilà, j'imagine que ce serait modifiable. J'ai posé la question directement je vous dis quand je sais. Merci.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Aucune idée, mais je pense que si c'était le cas on en aurait entendu parler.
> 
> Donc je dirais non.
> 
> *Autre question : pour les frais réels, y'a un site référence ppur les impôts pour estimer sa distance maison - boulot ?*
> Comment on gère si on fait pas les trajets avec la même voiture tous les jours ?
> Comment on gère si on prend un trajet plus long en km pour éviter les bouchons ?


Avec un peu de retard, sur ce point : il y a quelques années, Pôle Emploi m'avait dit que pour eux, le site de référence est ViaMichelin.

----------


## Jaycie

> Ce que j'ai compris c'est pour un couple A/B qui doit payé 100 avec une répartition 75/25 c'est:
> 
> A taux du foyer, ils payent 50/50.
> A taux individuel, ils payent 75/25.
> A taux neutre, c'est genre 20/20 puis 60 à coté.
> 
> Ce que je ne sait pas pas c'est si la répartition est 100/0, es-ce qu'à taux du foyer, ils doivent payer 50/50 aussi (et donc B qui ne payait rien va devoir payé maintenant) ?


Je sais que ça fait peur mais...

je suis dans un pays qui a le  prélèvement à la source. Le seul truc que j'ai à dire à mon employeur c'est combien j'ai d'enfants à charge, mon statut marital et si ma femme travaille (ou gagne moins qu'une certaine somme par an).

Après c'est fini. Bon après faut voir que dans mon pays de résidence y'a pas de diminution du taux si tu te maries, chacun paye pareil  ::P:  (et tu dois choisir chez qui tu fais porter les réduction dûs aux enfants et tous les trucs déductibles).

Du coup en gros, les impôts remboursent à la majorité des habitants un trop-perçu (j'ai eu qu'une seule fois une demande de rallonger parce que j'avais pas été assez prélevé).

----------


## Zepolak

> Du coup en gros, les impôts remboursent à la majorité des habitants un trop-perçu (j'ai eu qu'une seule fois une demande de rallonger parce que j'avais pas été assez prélevé).


C'est ça en Australie. J'ai reçu un 13ème mois complet quand les impôts ont remboursé le trop-perçu (bon, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde, c'est juste que c'est très mal calibré la première année). 
En plus, t'as tout de suite vachement plus envie de faire ta déclaration d'impôts. Ça retourne un peu en quelque sorte la perception des choses chez l'administré lambda, en passant de "Oh putain font chier les impôts, je leur dois X euros, j'ai pas un rond" à "Putain c'est cool, ils ont remboursé Y euros, ça te dis un gros restau pour fêter ça chérie ?"

----------


## fishinou

Mouai.

Si ils te remboursent, c'est qu'ils t'ont trop pris à la base hein ... Y'a pas de quoi déboucher le champagne.

Autant les placer toi-même, plutôt que de leur "prêter".

----------


## Teocali

> Mouai.
> 
> Si ils te remboursent, c'est qu'ils t'ont trop pris à la base hein ... Y'a pas de quoi déboucher le champagne.
> 
> Autant les placer toi-même, plutôt que de leur "prêter".


En Belgique, le remboursement s'accompagne d'interets. Bon, c'est pas le Perou non plus, hein. Mais l'idée est là.

Après, le taux d'imposition pour les bas et moyen salaire est assez WTF, quand même : pour ma part, je paye 33% d'impots, là ou en France, ça toucherait à 10-12 % max.

----------


## Neo_13

Nouvelle blague : une boite dont j'ai refusé l'offre de CDI a déclaré aux impots 1 mois de salaire (déclaration pré-remplie).

Je vais bien sûr corriger, mais est-ce la garantie d'avoir une inspection fiscale cette année ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Question :

Je suis bénévole dans une asso.
Je sais que l'on peut déduire de sa déclaration les frais engendrés, puisque si l'asso ne les règles pas / que l'on y renonce, ça correspond à un don.

Est-ce que les trajets domicile-club sont concernés? (je trouverai ça fort étonnant, mais sait-on jamais...)

----------


## smokytoks

Pour que ça corresponde à un don, il faut absolument un reçu fiscal établi par l'association...

Si c'est pour passer en frais réels, là j'en sais rien...

----------


## Wingi

Question sur les dons qui donnent lieu à une réduction d'impôt : comme ça se passe sur les comptes joints ?

Si madame et moi avons un compte joint, et que nous donnons tous les deux, est-ce que : 
1. c'est du 50-50 entre nous deux
2. c'est du 100% pour l'un de nous deux seulement
3. Nous décidons arbitrairement du montant à affecter à chacun ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Praetor

Celui dont le nom est écrit sur le reçu ?

----------


## tenshu

> Question sur les dons qui donnent lieu à une réduction d'impôt : comme ça se passe sur les comptes joints ?


Si vous faites une déclaration commune et bah la réduction d'impôt va être ... commune.
Si vous déclarez séparément, c'est celui qui a fait le don qui doit le déclarer.

----------


## nova

> Question :
> 
> Je suis bénévole dans une asso.
> Je sais que l'on peut déduire de sa déclaration les frais engendrés, puisque si l'asso ne les règles pas / que l'on y renonce, ça correspond à un don.
> 
> Est-ce que les trajets domicile-club sont concernés? (je trouverai ça fort étonnant, mais sait-on jamais...)


Salut !

2 choses à ce sujet : 
1) Pour tes frais de déplacement, rien n'indique qu'on ne peut pas déduire les frais classiques pour aller à l'association . Si t'y vas bien pour etre un bénévole de l'assiociation et pas en tant que loisir alors ca me parait bon.
https://www.service-public.fr/associ...osdroits/F1132

2) Par contre, dans tout les cas tu dois établir un relevé kilométrique que tu donnes à l'association et elle doit en échange te donner un reçu fiscal de dons correspondant aux sommes qu'elle ne t'a pas remboursé.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ouep, j'ai pu voir ça avec le club.
Tous les trajets pour venir donner les cours comptent, y'a juste une feuille a remplir (derniere page) et faire tamponner par la présidente.

----------


## Graouu

> Salut, çà va ?
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, on coche le taux individualisé uniquement si on souhaite un partage à taux variable selon le salaire et la différence entre les 2 cons joints ? Et sans cela c'est le pigeon qui payait déjà auparavant qui sera prélevé comme d'habitude et uniquement lui sur sa fiche de paie ?
> 
> Je demande car c'est un peu imbitable votre truc la dgfip là ! Je viendrais bien vous demander en direct mais le couloir est trop long et moche c'est déprimant





> Voilà, j'imagine que ce serait modifiable. J'ai posé la question directement je vous dis quand je sais. Merci.


Bon bah je sais et c'est mort, c'est pas prévu dans le code des impôts. Vala.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonjour,

Question : nous avons fait des travaux dans notre appart l'année dernière : isolation avec pose de laine de verre et faux plafonds. Cela a été fait par un artisan que nous connaissions bien mais pas artisan rge. Peut-on indiquer quelque chose dans notre déclaration du coup ? Si oui on prend l'ensemble du coût matériel ou juste l'isolant ?

----------


## DjudjRed

Ben 3000€ de trop à 30% ça fait quand même 900€ qui reviennent ...

ça peut permettre de payer le début des frais de notaire ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Super Cookies

> Bon bah je sais et c'est mort, c'est pas prévu dans le code des impôts. Vala.


C'est à dire qu'une fois qu'on a coché (ou pas), pas de retour en arrière possible?

----------


## znokiss

> Ça se passe comment pour procéder à une régularisation pour des impositions antérieures à celle en cours ?


J'avais du trop déclaré sur les 2 années précédentes, j'ai pu corriger et ils m'ont remboursé un petit paquet (voir plus haut dans ce même topic).
Après téléphone, j'ai tout fait en ligne sur l'espace machin, y'a un truc "corriger ma déclaration". Par contre, il m'ont bien indiqué que c'était faisable pour les 3 années précédentes. Si ça date de plus longtemps, c'est compliqué voire impossible.

----------


## Praetor

Le fisc ne revient que 3 ans en arrière. Ça marche dans les deux sens (même si erreur en ta faveur).

----------


## Burr

> Wesh les gros,
> 
> Après l'aboutissement de 40 mois de procédures, je suis enfin divorcé aux yeux de l'état civil.
> 
> Maintenant commence une procédure toute aussi compliquée de régularisation de ma situation vis-à-vis de mon administration à moi. Régularisation qui aura sûrement un impact sur mes revenus imposables de 2017 (on est encore dans les délais) mais surtout de 2016. En fonction des calculs, je vais probablement avoir déclaré plus de 3000 euros de trop. Ça va sûrement pas changer mon imposition mais quand même. 
> 
> Ça se passe comment pour procéder à une régularisation pour des impositions antérieures à celle en cours ?


La télécorrection ne fonctionne actuellement que pour les revenus 2017. Pour les années antérieures, le mieux reste un mail explicatif au centre dont tu dépends au 1er Janvier N+1 de l'année d'imposition (1er Janvier 2017 pour les revenus 2016, 1er Janvier 2016 pour les revenus 2015) et les documents justificatifs en pièce jointe. 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Question : nous avons fait des travaux dans notre appart l'année dernière : isolation avec pose de laine de verre et faux plafonds. Cela a été fait par un artisan que nous connaissions bien mais pas artisan rge. Peut-on indiquer quelque chose dans notre déclaration du coup ? Si oui on prend l'ensemble du coût matériel ou juste l'isolant ?


Malheureusement si l'entreprise n'est pas RGE, tu ne peux rien renseigner en crédit d'impôt.




> Le fisc ne revient que 3 ans en arrière. Ça marche dans les deux sens (même si erreur en ta faveur).


Voilà vous (ou les impôts) avez jusqu'au 31 Décembre N+3 pour faire une correction (faire un redressement). Soit cette année, vous avez jusqu'au 31 Décembre 2018 pour modifier l'année 2015. Après toute modification contentieuse est impossible. Il n'existe plus que le recours gracieux.

----------


## Kiyo

Merci de la réponse  ::):

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Salut les canards,

On regarde à déclarer nos impots cette année avec madame, on s'est pacsés en 2016, et on a pas du faire attention, on avait compris qu'on pouvait encore déclarer individuellement en 2017, donc c'est ce qu'on a fait, et à priori on a pas pensé à déclarer le changement de situation.

Du coup là on voulait faire une déclaration commune, mais on ne peut pas déclarer un pacs antérieur à 2017 dans le formulaire...

On sait pas trop comment faire, des idées ?

----------


## Praetor

> On sait pas trop comment faire, des idées ?


Dans le champ "commentaires" à la fin.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Euh ? On fait chacun notre déclaration comme si de rien n'était et à la fin en commentaire on indique la date du pacs etc ?

edit : bon ben c'est ce qu'on a fait, de toute façon on est pas imposables :salespauvres: alors je pense pas que ce soit trop le bordel à régulariser...

----------


## madpenguin

Comme certainement beaucoup de gens, j'ai des interrogations sur le fonctionnement du prélèvement à la source.

En effet, Mme est en CDD, qui se termine en septembre, et je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche du coup : faut-il le déclarer aux impôts, ou est-ce automatique ? Pareil si elle retrouve un contrat ou un intérim ?

Si on reste en taux unique, ses indemnités chômage seront automatiquement prélevées du taux d'imposition ? Ce taux sera-t-il remis à jour avec la différence de revenus, ou est-ce qu'il faudra attendre la fin de l'année pour récupérer le trop versé éventuel ?
Si on se met en taux personnalisé, je suis le seul imposé, mais pareil, est-ce que le taux se remet à jour avec la différence de revenus de Mme ?

Ils sont gentils les exemples donnés : un départ à la retraite et une augment' (bien violente d'ailleurs), mais surtout pas une perte de revenus... Et à chaque fois ça se passe en 2019, pas entre la déclaration de cette année et la mise en place du machin en janvier.

----------


## Ventilo

[QUOTE=madpenguin;11691179]Comme certainement beaucoup de gens, j'ai des interrogations sur le fonctionnement du prélèvement à la source.



> En effet, Mme est en CDD, qui se termine en septembre, et je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche du coup : faut-il le déclarer aux impôts, ou est-ce automatique ? Pareil si elle retrouve un contrat ou un intérim ?


Non tu ne le déclares pas, c'est "l'employeur" qui le fait via la DSN. 




> Si on reste en taux unique, ses indemnités chômage seront automatiquement prélevées du taux d'imposition ? Ce taux sera-t-il remis à jour avec la différence de revenus, ou est-ce qu'il faudra attendre la fin de l'année pour récupérer le trop versé éventuel ?


Oui / Non mais tu pourras l'actualiser sur impot.gouv.fr / S'il y a trop versé tu le récupéreras effectivement en fin d'année.




> Si on se met en taux personnalisé, je suis le seul imposé, mais pareil, est-ce que le taux se remet à jour avec la différence de revenus de Mme ?


C'est manuel.




> Ils sont gentils les exemples donnés : un départ à la retraite et une augment' (bien violente d'ailleurs), mais surtout pas une perte de revenus... Et à chaque fois ça se passe en 2019, pas entre la déclaration de cette année et la mise en place du machin en janvier.


Normal puisque ça commence en 2019  :B):  
Normalement, a partir du 1er janvier, tu pouras actualiser ton taux sur le site. Mais rien ne dit que l'employeur l'appliquera dans le même délai.

----------


## MartyMcfly

Salut les canards imposteurs !!

Question sur le pacs comme je voit que ça en parle plus haut :

On s'est pacsé avec madame en aôut 2017 suite à un achat immobilier.

On à donc décidé cette année de faire notre déclaration d'impôts de façon commune, cela c'est fait sur l'espace personnel de madame en renseignant donc un nouveau rib de prélèvement (nous somme mensualisés) sur le compte commun.

Le problème c'est que si pour elle son revenu imposable n'a pas beaucoup changé, le mien si suite à un changement d'emploi (employeur qui n'oblige pas à poser les congés en temps et en heure, solde de tout compte, ???, profit  ::ninja:: ).

Auparavant nous étions tous les deux mensualisés chacun de notre coté et avons donc payés une partie des impôts durant l'année 2018, suite à la déclaration (commune donc, suivez un peu) on voulais rassembler nos deux prélèvement en un seul et le moduler car mes revenus ayant augmentés, notre imposition aussi.

Et la la réponse du centre des impôts me semble ubuesque... Ils nous disent qu'il vont annuler le prélèvement sur mon compte (jusque la c'est normal la déclaration commune ayant été faite sur le compte de madame) et donc remboursement l'ensemble de l'argent qui m'a été prélevé depuis début 2018 (What ??) et que nous pourrons ensuite moduler notre prélèvement commun pour payer tout ce qu'on doit...

Donc si je comprend bien, on me rembourse de l'argent que je doit redonner tout de suite... Ya que moi qui trouve ça con ? La conseillère m'a raconté des conneries ?

----------


## nova

Non ca me semble normal. Ils ont du mal à faire passer de l'argent d'un contribuable à un autre (ce qui me semble logique, ca pourrait amener à des dérives ).

----------


## Praetor

Comme je le comprends c’est en ta faveur, donc laisse faire. Mets l’argent sur un livret A en attendant, ça sera toujours quelques euros de gagnés  ::P:

----------


## Clydopathe

Tiens, je me pose aussi une question avec le prélèvement à la source. On a fait notre déclaration commune avec ma femme avec un taux d'imposition différent pour chacun (8.6 pour moi et 5.3 pour elle).

On a un enfant qui va naître d'ici quelques semaines, et sur la déclaration d’impôt, on ne peux déclarer que les enfants nées en 2017. 

On va pouvoir le déclarer quand et comment? on aura le droit à sa demie part pour janvier 2019?

----------


## Playford

> Tiens, je me pose aussi une question avec le prélèvement à la source. On a fait notre déclaration commune avec ma femme avec un taux d'imposition différent pour chacun (8.6 pour moi et 5.3 pour elle).
> 
> On a un enfant qui va naître d'ici quelques semaines, et sur la déclaration d’impôt, on ne peux déclarer que les enfants nées en 2017. 
> 
> On va pouvoir le déclarer quand et comment? on aura le droit à sa demie part pour janvier 2019?


C'est décrit sur la page des impots, en janvier 2019 ils débloquerons la page où tu pourras modifier ton status pour qu'il soit pris en compte pour le prélèvement à la source.

Je ne sais pas si une naissance en mars 19 sera prise en compte dès avril/mai19 ou seulement en janvier 20 mais les changements de status entre maintenant et fin décembre 18 seront bien pris en compte début 19.

----------


## nova

C'est ca.

Et tout le monde devra tenir à jour son compte Impot.gouv s'il veut bénéficier d'un taux à jour.

----------


## MiniaAr

Un truc sympa de l'UE pour les impôts, c'est que le revenu du conjoint travaillant pour les institutions européennes n'est pas à prendre en compte dans la détermination du taux d’imposition de l'autre conjoint.

Du coup, quand je fais notre déclaration commune, je déclare 0 de revenus pour ma femme, par contre je peux déclarer et déduire toutes mes dépenses: intérêts bancaires, frais de garde de nos gosses, assurances.

Au final pour 2017 j'ai un revenu imposable proche du revenu minimum, donc je vais me voir rembourser une grosse partie de l'impôt prélevé à la source, qui ne prenait logiquement pas en compte les déductions futures.

PS: je précise que ma femme paie bien des impôts sur son revenu, mais qui vont directement au budget européen. C'est la seule solution possible car soit on paye au pays de résidence, et ça va être la guerre entre les membres pour obtenir ces recettes fiscales, soit on paye au pays d'origine et à situation et poste égaux, les fonctionnaires UE seraient pas taxés de la même manière, donc discrimination.

----------


## MartyMcfly

> Non ca me semble normal. Ils ont du mal à faire passer de l'argent d'un contribuable à un autre (ce qui me semble logique, ca pourrait amener à des dérives ).


Pas faux, ça me paraissait illogique sur le coup mais en y réfléchissant un peu plus...




> Comme je le comprends c’est en ta faveur, donc laisse faire. Mets l’argent sur un livret A en attendant, ça sera toujours quelques euros de gagnés


Sur un livret A ? Vu ce que ça rapporte autant acheter des bitcoins avec  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour vos réponses les canards !!

----------


## Le Canard fou

Le Trésor Public qui vient de décider de multiplier par 3.5 mon impôt 2014, première année dans la vie active, youhou !  ::w00t:: 
Bon, plus qu'à retrouver quelle part des stages était exonérée d'impôts à l'époque (j'avais déjà eu une discussion avec le Trésor Public à l'époque, la partie pas claire étant que j'ai fait deux stages dans la même entreprise cette année-là (avec deux conventions distinctes), l'un de moins de 3 mois, l'autre de plus de 3 mois), ça va être fun.

----------


## Zepolak

Question à la con, parce que ma boîte m'a payé les services d'une boîte qui est censé m'aider à faire ma déclaration, sauf que leur feedback me parait plus que louche.

Le topo c'est que j'ai déménagé hors de France en début de 2017, j'ai grosso modo 3 mois de salaires à déclarer ET pleins de petites conneries. Et c'est sur les petites conneries que je sais pas trop quoi faire. Exemple : jouer avec les cryptos à partir de Novembre 2017. Il me semblait qu'il fallait déclarer les comptes étrangers, mais mes conseils ne me le font pas faire, parce que j'étais déjà parti quand j'ai commencé. Idem pour les petits dividendes reçus après mon départ, ils sont pas dans les déclarations. Alors certes, j'ai quitté la France, mais je pensais que tous les revenus de 2017 étaient à déclarer, surtout que les comptes bancaires en questions sont Français, malgré le fait d'être non-résident.

C'est le conseil qui se foire ou c'est moi ?

----------


## Ventilo

Faut que je demande une formation IR :

J'ai l'attestation fiscale pour la garde de mes 2 enfants : (net de la part CAF, j'en vois pas la couleur c'est la crèche qui recoit si j'ai tout compris)
Enfant n°1 : 2784 €
Enfant n°2 : 766 €

Pour l'enfant n°1 : je suis au delà des 2300 €, je profite donc de l'abattement maximum de 1150 €.
Pour l'enfant n°2 : je déclare 766 € , je vais avoir droit à un abattement d'impot de 383 € ? 

J'ai évidemment pas le droit de déclarer 2300 € pour l'enfant 1 et 1251 € pour l'enfant 2 pour maxer la réduction ?

J'ai toujours entendu dire : avec les enfants, vous paierez que dalle en impots.
Tu parles, on passe de 2200 € a 1600 € malgré la naissance de n°2.  :Cell: 
Edit (cresson) : micro foncier de mes couilles.

----------


## Praetor

> C'est le conseil qui se foire ou c'est moi ?


C'est toi. Tu ne déclares que:
- Les revenus perçus avant ton départ
- Les revenus *de sources françaises* perçus après ton départ

Tes comptes à l'étranger le fisc français s'en cogne, tu es non-résident (j'avais posté le texte précisant ça dans ce topic vers 2011-2012 si tu te sens de faire de l'archéologie). Les crypto ne sont pas un truc français donc le fisc FR s'en cogne, même si le pognon arrive sur un compte FR.

Pour les dividendes par contre WARING: si c'est une entreprise française ta banque a probablement effectué un prélèvement forfaitaire (ou alors c'est moi qui me fait arnaquer) et dans ce cas tu les mets sur ta déclaration française (même si ça ne change rien, tu as déjà payé le forfait).

----------


## Ventilo

Dites, sont gentils avec la taxation des revenus foncier, mais j'ai 1400 € d'impots a payera avec un PAS de 4.4 % et un acompte mensuel de 71.€ 

Sauf que sur mon seul salaire le prélèvement de 4% + l'acompte solde la totalité de l'IR. Et ma femme va être prélevée elle aussi de 4.4 %. On va payer 30% de plus d'IR (en gros) en attendant le remboursement en 2020 ?!  :Vibre:

----------


## Markus

> J'ai toujours entendu dire : avec les enfants, vous paierez que dalle en impots.
> Tu parles, on passe de 2200 € a 1600 € malgré la naissance de n°2.


Amuse toi à faire une simulation avec tes revenus et sans enfant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui parce que nous on est à 2000 sans enfants  :Emo: .

----------


## fishinou

2000€ sans enfants ? À deux ?

Haha les pauvres  :haha: 

Je me permets parce que je suis pauvre pareil, 200€ avec un morveux, mais absorbé par le crédit d'impôt garde d'enfant.

Bon le 2eme arrive dans 2-3 semaines donc l'année prochaine ce sera wallou ...

----------


## Praetor

> Oui parce que nous on est à 2000 sans enfants .


Pareil. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Par mois.



:geneve:  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est toi.


Merci bien !




> Pour les dividendes par contre WARING: si c'est une entreprise française ta banque a probablement effectué un prélèvement forfaitaire (ou alors c'est moi qui me fait arnaquer) et dans ce cas tu les mets sur ta déclaration française (même si ça ne change rien, tu as déjà payé le forfait).


Dernière question du coup. Pour rendre les choses compliquées, j'ai deux courtiers : un qui prélève (comme si j'étais résident Français d'ailleurs, la faute à moi et au fait de pas avoir rempli les papiers qui vont bien) et un autre qui laisse l'intégralité de ce boulot à la charge des clients (en gros, ils vendent juste leur interface boursière). Mais avec le second, je n'ai aucune compagnie Française, donc a priori et si j'ai bien compris, juste à mettre le détail du dividende/prélévement forfaitaire lié au premier courtier.

----------


## Praetor

> Mais avec le second, je n'ai aucune compagnie Française, donc a priori et si j'ai bien compris, juste à mettre le détail du dividende/prélévement forfaitaire lié au premier courtier.


Oui, mais si tu as des entreprises étrangères chez le premier tu as peut-être trop payé.

----------


## Zepolak

> Oui, mais si tu as des entreprises étrangères chez le premier tu as peut-être trop payé.


Ouais, très probablement, c'est un peu ce que j'attendais de mon conseil mais manifestement quand ça devient compliqué ils s'en tamponnent les babouches. Je pense pas que ça vaille le coup/coût que j'y passe plusieurs heures pour bien comprendre au vu des sommes en jeu, surtout qu'au final, ça part en impôts, c'est pas de l'argent perdu. Faut juste que je fasse les papiers pour avoir la situation correcte.
Merci bien !

----------


## OMar92

J'ai une petite question.
Je dois me décider sur ce que je fais de ma participation d'entreprise (2k€ -200€ de CSG).
Dans un premier temps je comptais la sortir tout de suite.
Puisque c'est considéré comme du salaire, je l'ai donc intégré à mon calcul d'impôt déclaré cette année (pour avoir une idée de ce que ça me couterait), et là, c'est là douche froide : je dois changer de palier, car sur les 1800€ touchés, je payerais... 486€ d'impôt sur le revenu (soit 27%) passant de 8,8% de taux d'imposition à 9,7%... :/

Du coup je me dis que ça vaudrait peut-être mieux de les placer, mais pour parfaire ma réflexion, j'ai quelques questions à poser :
- comme ces revenus ont lieu cette année, cela sera-t'il considéré comme des revenus exceptionnels et donc assujettis à l'impôt sur le revenu ou bien Est-ce que je vais passer à travers au titre de l'année blanche (je me doute de la réponse, mais on ne sait jamais  :;):  )
- quelle est la fiscalité lorsque l'on sort cet argent? Uniquement la fiscalité lié au placement choisi? Même si on les sort avant la limite des 5 ans (pour des raisons légales, du genre "démission")?

----------


## Olorin

> Sont considérés comme revenus exceptionnels :
> - les sommes issues de la participation non affectées à un PEE,


https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nt-a-la-source




> FISCALITE
> Les sommes reçues sont soumises aux contributions sociales.
> Les sommes bloquées sont exonérées d'impôt sur le revenu. 
> En cas de versement immédiat des droits, le montant débloqué est soumis à l'impôt sur le reven.



https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F2141

----------


## Praetor

Sachant que si tu bloques la somme les cas de déblocage anticipé sont aussi nets d’impôts, comme si c’etait resté bloqué jusqu’au bout.

----------


## OMar92

Ok, merci pour vos réponses  :;):

----------


## Super Cookies

Ok pour la participation. Mais les primes d'intéressement c'est pareil?

----------


## Ithilsul

> https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nt-a-la-source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F2141


Ah bah je me posais la même question qu'OMar92, donc ça ne sert à rien de jouer à "je touche cette année blanche", et mieux vaut au contraire profiter de les placer en PEE + abondements ? 






> Sachant que si tu bloques la somme les cas de déblocage anticipé sont aussi nets d’impôts, comme si c’etait resté bloqué jusqu’au bout.


Ah bon, tu n'es pas obligé de les laisser 5 ans minimum ?

Genre je place intéressement et participation sur le PEE, mon contrat se termine le 25/09, le 01/10 je peux toucher les montants nets d'impôt (au motif de déblocage : fin du contrat) ? 




> Ok pour la participation. Mais les primes d'intéressement c'est pareil?


Belle et pertinente relance.  ::):

----------


## fishinou

T'es un peu dans la situation idéale !

Place tout, touche l'abondement, démissionne, touche le pactole non imposable  ::lol::

----------


## Baroudeur

> Ah bon, tu n'es pas obligé de les laisser 5 ans minimum ?
> 
> Genre je place intéressement et participation sur le PEE, mon contrat se termine le 25/09, le 01/10 je peux toucher les montants nets d'impôt (au motif de déblocage : fin du contrat) ?


Pas de minimum de durée si tu remplis une des conditions de déblocage. Ou alors je vais prendre cher l'an prochain  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Ah bon, tu n'es pas obligé de les laisser 5 ans minimum ?
> 
> Genre je place intéressement et participation sur le PEE, mon contrat se termine le 25/09, le 01/10 je peux toucher les montants nets d'impôt (au motif de déblocage : fin du contrat) ?


J'ai fait le coup 3x:
Achat résidence principale
Mariage
Fin du contrat de travail

À chaque fois j'ai placé l'intéressement et la participation dans le PEE au printemps, avec l'abondement maximal (j'ai complété avec un versement volontaire) pour tout ressortir en automne.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est contre-productif de débloquer les thunes - sauf si t'en as besoin pour faire des trucs (mariage ou achat immobilier).
J'ai fait le calcul sur mon PEE, que j'aurais pu débloquer, mais le débloquer pour quoi ? Pour le placer ailleurs ?
Faudrait que le nouveau placement soit suffisamment performant pour compenser non seulement les % gagnés annuellement sur le PEE lui-même mais aussi l'impôts sur les revenus/plus-values générés avec (hors cotisations sociales, qui sont dans les deux cas). Ça commence à faire beaucoup (et en plus c'est "exponentiel").

----------


## fishinou

What ?!?

C'est bien la 1ère fois que je lis ça ... hors situation exceptionnelle, les fonds disponibles sur PEE son vraiment dégueulasses et se feront torcher par à peu près tout les trucs potables dispo en AV / PEA ! (Au hasard, un bête tracker monde).

Le PEE, c'est pour éviter de payer l'IR sur l'I/P, profiter de l'abondement pour les plus chanceux, mais au bout de 5 ans ça sort et ça se place ailleurs.

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci pour vos réponses, je verrai donc ce que je vais pouvoir faire avec l'argent déblocable dès ma sortie donc.




> Le PEE, c'est pour éviter de payer l'IR sur l'I/P, profiter de l'abondement pour les plus chanceux, mais au bout de 5 ans ça sort et ça se place ailleurs.


Bah moi qui ai gardé de l'argent 5+ ans après avoir quitté un autre employeur, j'aurais mieux fait d'en profiter autrement.

Mais sauf erreur et sauf rétablissement des taux, je crois que je paye maintenant plus de frais de tenue de compte que je ne touche d'intérêts (le fait que je n'ai que 1800 € n'aide d'ailleurs sûrement pas).


J'arrête, vu que ce n'est pas le topic de la finance.  ::happy2::

----------


## OMar92

> What ?!?
> 
> C'est bien la 1ère fois que je lis ça ... hors situation exceptionnelle, les fonds disponibles sur PEE son vraiment dégueulasses et se feront torcher par à peu près tout les trucs potables dispo en AV / PEA ! (Au hasard, un bête tracker monde).
> 
> Le PEE, c'est pour éviter de payer l'IR sur l'I/P, profiter de l'abondement pour les plus chanceux, mais au bout de 5 ans ça sort et ça se place ailleurs.


Ils nous ont proposé de panacher notre participation sur 8 placements, autant y'en a certains qui sont soit trop risqués, soit sans intérêt (au propre comme au figuré  ::P:  ), autant certains sont pas trop dégueu (en tous cas bien plus intéressant que mon AV à 3%):

----------


## Hamozus

Tu pourrais trouver des fonds similaires dans ton AV sans payer autant de frais d'entrée. Ton AV ça doit être du 3% parce que t'es sur des trucs types Eurossima ou autres Si t'as la flemme tu as même des établissements en ligne (Boursorama par exemple) qui propose des gestions pilotées qui ont bien performées jusque là avec beaucoup moins de frais (0.95% en tout de mémoire) pour des placements un peu similaire (bon exit le monétaire et l'obligataire si la priorité est au rendement).

Bref, #TeamPraetorfishinou : mettre dans le PEE et utiliser un déblocage anticipé dès que possible c'est toujours gagnant. J'ai pu faire ça pour mes intéressements, participations et une augmentation de capital avec effet de levier de la cogip mis dans le PEE (€1.5k mis transformés en €10k 8 mois après... et net d'impôts  ::lol:: ) pour acheter l'appart. La meilleure décision c'est toujours de bénéficier de l'absence d'impôts dans le PEE, de placer au mieux que possible jusqu'à profiter d'un déblocage anticipé sans les laisser passer "pour rien".

----------


## OMar92

J'ai oublié de préciser que les frais de gestion sont déduits des taux annuels (c'est pour ça qu'on se retrouve avec un placement "sans risque" à -0,1% en 2016  ::P: ).

Pour le reste, c'est l'idée : à partir du moment où le sortir ça fait (pour ma part) 27% d'impôts, je n'ai aucun intérêt à les sortir tout de suite (et même si j'ai besoin d'argent, j'ai plus intérêt à faire un prêt conso, ça reviendra probablement moins cher  ::P: ). Donc même avec des frais d'entrée à 4,5% ça reste plus rentable que les 27% d'impôts.
Pour la sortie ben il faudra attendre l'occasion, mais ça je n'ai pas de certitude sur la date (j'ai donc faite 1/3 de la somme sur les 3 derniers placement de la liste).

----------


## fishinou

> Pour la sortie ben il faudra attendre l'occasion, mais ça je n'ai pas de certitude sur la date (j'ai donc faite 1/3 de la somme sur les 3 derniers placement de la liste).


Au plus tard, dans 5 ans  :;): 

A sortir dès que possible.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai fait le coup 3x:
> Achat résidence principale
> Mariage
> Fin du contrat de travail


Tu te maries à chaque fois que tu changes de job ?  ::o:

----------


## Hamozus

La seule question c'est de savoir si ça vaut le coup de placer dans les fonds les plus coûteux mais plus rentables historiquement ou limiter les frais d'entrée (d'ailleurs putain tu te fais plumer) si tu as une sortie relativement rapide en vue.

----------


## Praetor

> Tu te maries à chaque fois que tu changes de job ?


Non, mais j'achète des logements :capitaliste:

----------


## nova

Mais oui débloquer et payer des impôts c'est con. Par contre, débloquer dans nimporte quel cas de figure qui le permet sans payer d’impôt ca c'est top. On a débloquer 15 000€ à la fin du contrat de travail de ma femme, ca fait plaisir.

----------


## Zepolak

> What ?!?
> 
> C'est bien la 1ère fois que je lis ça ... hors situation exceptionnelle, les fonds disponibles sur PEE son vraiment dégueulasses et se feront torcher par à peu près tout les trucs potables dispo en AV / PEA ! (Au hasard, un bête tracker monde).
> 
> Le PEE, c'est pour éviter de payer l'IR sur l'I/P, profiter de l'abondement pour les plus chanceux, mais au bout de 5 ans ça sort et ça se place ailleurs.


Mon PEE a 5 ans. 43% de sa valeur aujour'dui est constituée d'une plus-value. C'est considérable. C'est presque la moitié. Sur laquelle je ne paierai à la sortie que la CSG du coup.

J'imagine que ça dépend donc de l'opérateur du PEE, c'est vrai qu'en l'espace de ces 5 ans, l'opérateur a changé parce que le précédent était pas assez performant pour ma société. Bon, faut aussi voir que j'ai pris l'option la plus risqué (soit le choix 'actions de mon entreprise' à 100%).

Du coup, je compte laisser la chose grossir vu que je ne prévois aucune dépense considérable (investissement ou autre).

Enfin bref, c'est des chiffres, ils sont cool pour moi, mais le fond de mon propos, c'est de dire que le conseil "réfléchis pas, dégage le pognon dès que tu peux du PEE", ben non, non. Ça dépends, manifestement. "À sortir dès que possible" est un mauvaise conseil. Ça dépend.

----------


## Hamozus

> Mon PEE a 5 ans. 43% de sa valeur aujour'dui est constituée d'une plus-value. C'est considérable. C'est presque la moitié. Sur laquelle je ne paierai à la sortie que la CSG du coup.


Le CAC 40 GR (avec dividendes réinvestis) fait +65% sur 5 ans. 43% sur les 5 dernières années ça n'a rien d'exceptionnel, la période était propice sur les marchés. Je suis sûr qu'on trouve de meilleures perfs dans pleins d'instruments disponibles sur PEA ou AV (fonds High Yield etc.) sans compter que le risque sera beaucoup plus diversifié que faire banco sur les actions d'un seule société. Un bête tracker CAC40 ou S&P fait déjà bien mieux sur tous ces points. 

Je maintiens que sortir dès que possible ça sera toujours la meilleure solution. Liquidité sans contraintes, plus de flexibilité et de liberté d'investissement avec son argent, meilleure optimisation des frais de gestion (surtout si on a des frais d'entrée / arbitrage / sortie dans son PEE) etc.

edit : Ah j'avais lu +43% de perf sur 5 ans, ça serait plutôt 75% de perf en 5 ans, mais ça change pas mon propos général. Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter des actions de ta boite via ton PEA avec une partie des liquidités sorties de ton PEE par exemple  ::):

----------


## fishinou

Le MSCI World fait +56% sur 5 ans aussi.

----------


## Zepolak

Ben... C'est +75% sur lesquels l'imposition est riquiqui et qui sont 'libre de sortir' quand je veux (désormais, vu que la démission a eu lieu). 
Le PEA, il faut le fermer pour pouvoir sortir les sous et en ré-ouvrir un autre (et donc attendre les années qu'il faut pour ré-avoir ses avantages) ; pour le coup, passer d'un PEE à un PEA, bah, tu perds en liberté en fait.

Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte, le risque d'avoir mis 100% sur une société (dans laquelle je travaille quand même, je vois des choses) est réel, mais l'unique but de mon propos est de dire que : ça dépend. 
Sortir du PEE est un choix à faire de façon éclairée, y a une vraie réflexion à avoir.

----------


## fishinou

Y'a pas une histoire de délais de 6 mois ?

Parce que si t'as démissionné depuis plus de 6 mois, ce sera pas aussi facile à récupérer avant les 5 ans.
Et surtout, la plupart des frais (exorbitants) sont payés par la boîte tant que tu y travaille, alors qu'une fois que tu démissionnes, c'est pour ta pomme, et ça pique ...

Après je veux bien modérer mes propos, encore faut-il bosser dans une boîte qui marche bien et qui propose ses actions en PEE (avec décote ?).

Mais on est un peu HS là  ::P:

----------


## Hamozus

Hello les canards,

Question CITE : est ce qu'il y a une liste des travaux éligibles plus complète que ce qu'il y a sur impots.gouv.fr ? 

J'envisage de poser des films intérieurs contre le soleil sur toutes mes baies vitrées. Spécifiquement ce film.

Sur la liste des dépenses éligibles au CITE je vois ça 



Vu les caractéristiques techniques du film j'ai bien un taux de réflexion solaire de plus de 20%. La partie "lames transparentes" me met un petit doute (ça veut juste dire vitres transparentes non  ::P:  ?) mais j'ai l'impression que c'est éligible sous réserve de faire ça par une entreprise RGE.

- Est ce que c'est possible de m'en assurer quelque part ou par mail auprès d'un service particulier (j'imagine que tous les agents du fisc ne sont pas spécialistes travaux, je peux juste emmerder mon CIP ?) ?
- Qu'est ce qui peut se passer si je me trompe ?

----------


## Zepolak

> [...]


J'avoue mon ignorance pour le délai une fois 6 mois passés. Pour les frais, je n'ai pas vérifié, mais mes RH avait dit que ce serait 30 euros/an.
C'était pas des actions directement mais un produit financier qui reproduisait leur évolution (genre comme un tracker), t'imagine bien que l'organisme du PEE s'est gardé les dividendes, faut pas déconner  :tired:  (Mais du coup, je pense que c'est du ressort de l'organisme faisant le PEE, par contre, ouais, faut que la boîte soit assez grosse pour que l'organisme le propose j'imagine)
Mais bon, voilà, c'est surtout pour la pondération du propos, clairement tout le monde n'est pas dans mon cas, et effectivement on est un peu bien HS.

----------


## kilfou

Dites pour les déclarations des frais de garde des gamins de moins de 6 ans, vous voutes faites chier à recalculer le total pour chaque gamin pour mettre dans la bonne case ou vous divisez simplement et roule Raoul ? J'avoue que la seconde solution me botte bien, mais je me souviens pluss comment j'ai fait l'an dernier et je voudrais pas prendre de risques vis à vis d'une "fausse" déclaration...
(doublon sur le thread parents)

----------


## Thigr

> Hello les canards,
> 
> Question CITE : est ce qu'il y a une liste des travaux éligibles plus complète que ce qu'il y a sur impots.gouv.fr ? 
> 
> J'envisage de poser des films intérieurs contre le soleil sur toutes mes baies vitrées. Spécifiquement ce film.
> 
> Sur la liste des dépenses éligibles au CITE je vois ça 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/29/d26a...6ff40349e1.jpg
> ...


Tiens, ça m'intéresse. J'aimerais bien faire poser ça chez moi aussi. Tu passes par quel type d'entreprise ?

----------


## croustibatte

Salut les canards! 

On vient de faire la déclaration de revenu de ma compagne, on habite ensemble depuis début 2017, elle est propriétaire d'un petit appartement, qu'elle a mis en location début 2017, et donc il lui faut déclarer ses revenus fonciers cette année pour la première fois, cependant je suis un peu choqué de l'impôt que ça lui demande.
Sans les revenus fonciers elle ne paye pas d'impôt, revenu modeste.
Avec les revenus fonciers, qui ne dépassent pas les 5000€, ça lui fait bondir son impôt sur le revenu à +1200€. Sachant que le loyer qu'elle perçoit permet à peine de payer son crédit et les charges. Je trouve ça complètement aberrant! C'est normal qu'un si petit loyer, qui ne lui rapporte rien au final, soit autant taxer? Ou on a oublié de déclarer autre chose? 
On s'attendait bien à avoir un impôt en plus, mais pas autant! Parce que devoir payer 1 mois de salaire d'impôt c'est un peu mission impossible....

Merci à vous  ::): 
On va essayer d'appeler le centre des impôts demain aussi, mais je pense que ça va être compliqué...

----------


## Praetor

1200€ d'impôts pour 5000€ de revenus fonciers c'est pas choquant, ça fait 24%. A cheval sur les tranches de 14% et 30%:




> Jusqu'à 9 807 : 0% ;
>     de 9 807 à 27 086 : 14,00% ;
>     de 27 086 à 72 617 : 30,00% ;
>     de 72 617 à 153 783 : 41,00% ;
>     au-delà de 153 783 : 45%.


Bon, si normalement elle ne paie pas d'impôts elle devrait être sous les 9807€ sans revenus fonciers donc ils devraient être imposés à 14% ou moins.

Vous avez inclus les prélèvements sociaux (17,2%) dans les 1200€ ? 
17,2% de 5000€ ça fait 860€, ça pourrait expliquer les 1200.

Mais dans l'absolu 24% c'est que dalle. Je suis à 37,2% (20% d'IR non-résident + 17,2% de PS). La plupart des gens pouvant se permettre d'investir dans du locatif (salaire > 27k€) sont même à minimum 47,2% (30%+17,2%) et ça monte jusqu'à 62,2% (45%+17,2%) pour les gens gagnant bien leur vie (mais ceux-là sont idiots, ils paieraient moins avec une SCI assujettie à l'impôt sur les sociétés qui leur verserait des dividendes  ::trollface::  ).

----------


## nova

> Salut les canards! 
> 
> On vient de faire la déclaration de revenu de ma compagne, on habite ensemble depuis début 2017, elle est propriétaire d'un petit appartement, qu'elle a mis en location début 2017, et donc il lui faut déclarer ses revenus fonciers cette année pour la première fois, cependant je suis un peu choqué de l'impôt que ça lui demande.
> Sans les revenus fonciers elle ne paye pas d'impôt, revenu modeste.
> Avec les revenus fonciers, qui ne dépassent pas les 5000€, ça lui fait bondir son impôt sur le revenu à +1200€. Sachant que le loyer qu'elle perçoit permet à peine de payer son crédit et les charges. Je trouve ça complètement aberrant! C'est normal qu'un si petit loyer, qui ne lui rapporte rien au final, soit autant taxer? Ou on a oublié de déclarer autre chose? 
> On s'attendait bien à avoir un impôt en plus, mais pas autant! Parce que devoir payer 1 mois de salaire d'impôt c'est un peu mission impossible....
> 
> Merci à vous 
> On va essayer d'appeler le centre des impôts demain aussi, mais je pense que ça va être compliqué...


Le locatif en France est hyper taxé. C'est la CSG qui vous fait payer autant.

Par contre, il faut vous poser une question très importante : 
Combien de loyer brut vous avez et combien d'intérets et autres frais vous déduisez ?
Parce qu'en dessous de 15000 de loyers brut on peut déclarer au Micro foncier , donc pas besoin de calculer quoi que ce soit et derrière tu as un abattement de 30%.

Exemple : 
6000€ de loyer, 1500€ d'intérets et autres charges déductibles = 4 500€ de revenus fonciers
6000€ - 30% = 4 200€
Donc micro foncier plus intéressant.
Il fut un temps ou j'aurai dit que c'etait toujours plus intéressant ou presque de déclarer au réel tant qu'on était au début de l'emprunt mais bon les taux étant tellement faible...

----------


## Enyss

Praetor, les prélèvements sociaux sur le foncier, c'est pas sur les revenu nets (donc après abattement/déduction des charges )?

----------


## Praetor

> Praetor, les prélèvements sociaux sur le foncier, c'est pas sur les revenu nets (donc après abattement/déduction des charges )?


Oui, l'IR aussi d'ailleurs. Croustibatte parle bien de 5000€ de revenus fonciers, pas de loyers encaissés donc j'ai supposé que c'était tout déduits (intérêts, assurances, frais de gestion, etc.).

Edit: Ou alors il fait du foncier simplifié. En non meublé avec un emprunt c'est généralement un mauvais choix, l'abattement de 30% ne couvrant pas tout ce qu'on peut déduire.

----------


## croustibatte

Merci de vos réponses  ::o: 
Alors, c'est une première dans ce secteur du foncier alors on saisi peut-être pas tout très bien, elle perçoit un loyer brut de 4740€ sur l'année. J'ai parlé de revenu foncier, mais c'est peut-être une erreur. Donc après abattement des 30% du micro-foncier, on est à 3318. et donc avec ces 3318€ rajouté à l'impot sur le revenu, elle pas de 0€ d'impôt à 1270!
Elle est dans la première tranche d'imposition mais impôt réduit à zéro après décote.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Edit: Ou alors il fait du foncier simplifié. En non meublé avec un emprunt c'est généralement un mauvais choix, l'abattement de 30% de couvrant pas tout ce qu'on peut déduire.


C'était en fait un choix par défaut, elle veut le vendre mais vu que l'immobilier s'est cassé la gueule, elle perdrait à le revendre par rapport à ce qu'elle l'a acheté. C'est pour ça qu'elle a choisi de le louer, mais on aurait jamais pensé que ça puisse faire envoler son impôt d'autant.

----------


## nova

> Merci de vos réponses 
> Alors, c'est une première dans ce secteur du foncier alors on saisi peut-être pas tout très bien, elle perçoit un loyer brut de 4740€ sur l'année. J'ai parlé de revenu foncier, mais c'est peut-être une erreur. Donc après abattement des 30% du micro-foncier, on est à 3318. et donc avec ces 3318€ rajouté à l'impot sur le revenu, elle pas de 0€ d'impôt à 1270!
> Elle est dans la première tranche d'imposition mais impôt réduit à zéro après décote.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> C'était en fait un choix par défaut, elle veut le vendre mais vu que l'immobilier s'est cassé la gueule, elle perdrait à le revendre par rapport à ce qu'elle l'a acheté. C'est pour ça qu'elle a choisi de le louer, mais on aurait jamais pensé que ça puisse faire envoler son impôt d'autant.


Tu n'as pas répondu sur les frais réels , elle peut peut-etre faire baissé son impot en déclarant au réel :
Tu peux déduire les intérets d'emprunts les frais de gestion (agence immobiliere and co) , les travaux , la taxe fonciere (hors Taxe ordure ménagere) etc...

----------


## Praetor

> Alors, c'est une première dans ce secteur du foncier alors on saisi peut-être pas tout très bien, elle perçoit un loyer brut de 4740€ sur l'année. J'ai parlé de revenu foncier, mais c'est peut-être une erreur. Donc après abattement des 30% du micro-foncier, on est à 3318.


Faites aussi le calcul réel pour voir, vous pouvez peut-être descendre plus bas. N'oubliez pas l'assurance propriétaire, la taxe foncière et les 20€ de frais de gestion que l'on peut toujours déduire  :;):

----------


## croustibatte

> Tu n'as pas répondu sur les frais réels , elle peut peut-etre faire baissé son impot en déclarant au réel :
> Tu peux déduire les intérets d'emprunts les frais de gestion (agence immobiliere and co) , les travaux , la taxe foncière (hors Taxe ordure ménagere) etc...


Oui j'étais en train de regarder pour les frais réels, voir si on dépasse les 30%. Mais il n'y a que les intérêt d'emprunt, assurance emprunt et taxe foncière, pas de travaux sur l'année dernière. Et c'est un grosse copropriété donc beaucoup de charges, mais non déductibles du coup.. 

Bon par contre je crois qu'on va voir ça demain car là faut qu'on cherche dans ses papiers et elle en a marre.
Merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Praetor

> Mais il n'y a que les intérêt d'emprunt, assurance emprunt et taxe foncière


Pas d'assurance propriétaire (responsabilité civile, si le locataire se prend un meuble de la cuisine sur la gueule par exemple)?

Et j'insiste sur les 20€ que vous pouvez déduire comme frais de gestion sans justificatif (oué je sais c'est que dalle mais c'est par principe  ::P: ).

----------


## croustibatte

Ah si si, il y a bien l'assurance propriétaire, j'avais zappé, et merci pour les 20€, je ne savais pas  :;):

----------


## fishinou

Y'a que moi qui suis choqué par la partie "ne lui rapporte rien au final" ?!?

Genre si elle le louait pas son appart' elle n'aurait pas à payer le crédit + les charges ?
Donc ça lui rapporte les loyers. Qui sont ensuite imposés. Ça pique, mais c'est comme ça, faudrait faire gaffe à pas faire trop de raccourci non plus.

Après vous pouvez toujours revendre l'appartement est question si ça vous fait trop chier  ::siffle::

----------


## nova

> Y'a que moi qui suis choqué par la partie "ne lui rapporte rien au final" ?!?
> 
> Genre si elle le louait pas son appart' elle n'aurait pas à payer le crédit + les charges ?
> Donc ça lui rapporte les loyers. Qui sont ensuite imposés. Ça pique, mais c'est comme ça, faudrait faire gaffe à pas faire trop de raccourci non plus.


Quand tu roules pas sur l'or, conserver un appart en location c'est pas si facile en terme de trésorerie. Comme il l'a expliqué plus haut , elle avait 2 choix : Vendre ou louer. Dans le cas de la location, elle a un impôt à payer sur un revenu foncier qu'elle a utilisé pour rembourser la banque. La ou c'est rude c'est que la CSG n'est pas progressive contrairement à l'impot. Avec si peu de revenu foncier, elle ne paie pas ou très peu d'impot mais beaucoup de CSG car pas de progressivité.

Donc tu peux trouver cela normal mais quand tu connais pas le systeme et que tu le découvres, je peux comprendre que ca surprenne. Parce que passer de 0€ d’impôt à 1200€ parce que t'as gagné 4000€ de plus c'est drastique comme hausse. (Pro tip : si elle avait gagné 4 000€ supplémentaire en salaire elle n'aurait pas payé autant d'impot).

----------


## croustibatte

J'y vois plus clair maintenant, effectivement on aurait jamais pensé qu'il en découle une si grosse hausse! Et c'est donc la CSG qui provoque cette mauvaise surprise, merci.
Il va falloir chercher à le vendre maintenant, parce que ça n'a aucun intérêt dans l'état actuel.. Le tout c'est d'arriver à le vendre sans perte.
On va quand même faire le calcul du foncier au réel voir si ça fait plus que les 30% du forfait.
Merci de ces éclaircissement en tout cas  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a que moi qui suis choqué par la partie "ne lui rapporte rien au final" ?!?
> 
> Genre si elle le louait pas son appart' elle n'aurait pas à payer le crédit + les charges ?
> Donc ça lui rapporte les loyers. Qui sont ensuite imposés. Ça pique, mais c'est comme ça, faudrait faire gaffe à pas faire trop de raccourci non plus.
> 
> Après vous pouvez toujours revendre l'appartement est question si ça vous fait trop chier


Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'elle n'a pas mis son appart en loc pour chercher à faire de la thune dessus, mais à couvrir au mieux les charges en attendant de le mettre en vente quand le marché sera plus favorable. De plus on habite pas à Paris, et à limoges il y a beaucoup plus d'offre que de demande, impossible de mettre en place un loyer qui te couvre toutes les dépenses, donc même sans les impôts sur le revenu, l'appart lui coûte déjà de l'argent. Quand tu rajoutes cet impôt sur le revenu bien violent, comme si elle gagnait 25000€ de salaire à l'année alors qu'elle en gagné 10000 de moins, désolé mais je prend ça comme du racket! 
Parce que les loyers qu'elle touche c'est pas de l'argent de poche, je suis ok pour payer un impôt dessus, on s'y attendait, mais pas de manière aussi violente.

----------


## Ventilo

> Y'a que moi qui suis choqué par la partie "ne lui rapporte rien au final" ?!?
> 
> Genre si elle le louait pas son appart' elle n'aurait pas à payer le crédit + les charges ?
> Donc ça lui rapporte les loyers. Qui sont ensuite imposés. Ça pique, mais c'est comme ça, faudrait faire gaffe à pas faire trop de raccourci non plus.
> 
> Après vous pouvez toujours revendre l'appartement est question si ça vous fait trop chier


Les apparts c'est du long terme.par rapport à un placement, si tu enlèves la plus value eventuelle à la vente, il y'a un aléa 
Et tu paies pas mal d'impot2s dessus, tu perds des droits CAF etc....

----------


## Lee Tchii

> elle perçoit un loyer brut de 4740€ sur l'année


Pour une noob qui n'y connait rien, tu veux dire que ta compagne reçoit en loyer 4740 euros, et qu'elle doit payer 1200 euros d’impôt là-dessus (plus son crédit immobilier) ?

----------


## croustibatte

> Pour une noob qui n'y connait rien, tu veux dire que ta compagne reçoit en loyer 4740 euros, et qu'elle doit payer 1200 euros d’impôt là-dessus (plus son crédit immobilier) ?


En gros oui, mais en fait si elle déclare pas son loyer, elle a droit à une décote sur son IR qui réduit son impôt à 0, si elle déclare son foncier elle passe à 1200, parce que ça supprime la décote de son impot et ça rajoute les impots sur le foncier, et les prélèvement sociaux. Et donc oui elle à quand même la taxe foncière et le crédit immo à régler par dessus... 
Et je sais pas trop comment on va faire pour sortir les 1200€ comme ça! J'espère qu'on peut demander un étalement.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Le loyer supérieur ou égal à la mensualité du crédit en France c'est quand même très rare. A la grosse louche je pars du principe que le revenu net une fois tout décompté va te couvrir à peu près la moitié du coût. 
Faut voir ça comme un investissement : pendant le remboursement, si l'appart te coûte 6000€ de crédit par an et t'en rapportes 3000 il faut te dire que tu aura accumulé 6000€ de patrimoine pour 3000€ investis.

----------


## Praetor

Essayez de voir avec la banque pour baisser les mensualités sinon. Si vous pouvez baisser de 100€ en rallongeant la durée du crédit ça vous permettrait de dégager les 1200€ pour les impôts.

----------


## croustibatte

> Le loyer supérieur ou égal à la mensualité du crédit en France c'est quand même très rare. A la grosse louche je pars du principe que le revenu net une fois tout décompté va te couvrir à peu près la moitié du coût. 
> Faut voir ça comme un investissement : pendant le remboursement, si l'appart te coûte 6000€ de crédit par an et t'en rapportes 3000 il faut te dire que tu aura accumulé 6000€ de patrimoine pour 3000€ investis.


Ben on l'avait pas vu de cette manière, l'appart elle voulauit le dégager, c'est une trop grosse copro, c'est trop d'emmerdes, c'est juste qu'il fallait trouver une solution simple et rapide vu qu'on achetait une maison ensemble. Et du coup on ne s'est peut-être pas assez renseigné sur le statut de bailleur côté fiscalité. 
Mais effectivement vu côté investissement c'est différent, et on peut y trouver des avantages.

Et c'est la première année où elle déclare ça donc ça fait bizarre quand tu connais pas bien la chose, maintenant on va relativiser, même si je trouve toujours ça assez injuste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Essayez de voir avec la banque pour baisser les mensualités sinon. Si vous pouvez baisser de 100€ en rallongeant la durée du crédit ça vous permettrait de dégager les 1200€ pour les impôts.


Ouais on va voir aussi de ce côté-ci  :;):

----------


## nova

Sinon faut créer une SCI et opter à l'IS  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

C'est surtout cette histoire de décôte qui crée une pente très raide sur les faibles impôts. J'ai droit au phénomène inverse, cette année 3000€ de moins à déclarer (indemnités de fin de CDD qui étaient tombées en 2016), 400€ de moins d'IR de base qui entraînent décote + réduciton supplémentaire => 1000€ d'IR en moins au final.  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

> Sinon faut créer une SCI et opter à l'IS


C’est compliqué une déclaration pour SCI IS ?
Tu saurais combien ça coûte (ordre de grandeur) pour sous-traiter ça à un comptable ?

----------


## nova

> C’est compliqué une déclaration pour SCI IS ?
> Tu saurais combien ça coûte (ordre de grandeur) pour sous-traiter ça à un comptable ?


Une SCI à l'IS relativement simple (un immeuble, un compte bancaire etc...) c'est entre 500 et 800€ .

C'est pas hyper compliqué de le faire soit meme mais il faut avoir des notions de comptabilité parce que une SCI à l'IS est considéré fiscalement comme une société commerciale donc obligation de tenir une comptabilité et d'établir une liasse fiscale 2065.

----------


## Anon26492

> C'est surtout cette histoire de décôte qui crée une pente très raide sur les faibles impôts. J'ai droit au phénomène inverse, cette année 3000€ de moins à déclarer (indemnités de fin de CDD qui étaient tombées en 2016), 400€ de moins d'IR de base qui entraînent décote + réduciton supplémentaire => 1000€ d'IR en moins au final.


Ouais enfin faut que les gens qui ont la décote pigent qu'en réalité, ils auraient du payer 1000€+, et que l'état leur fait un cadeau parce qu'ils sont _relativement_ pauvres. A partir du moment ou ils doivent payer 1500€ d’impôts (pour un célibataires), on ne peut plus dire qu'ils sont relativement pauvres. Il est normal qu'ils contribuent donc à la solidarité nationale à taux plein.

----------


## Praetor

C’est même que dalle 1500€ d’impôts. Pour payer ça le taux moyen d’imposition doit être dans les 7-8% (20k de revenu net à la louche), ce qui n’est pas énorme. A ce niveau on paye plus en TVA en dépensant les sous  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> C’est même que dalle 1500€ d’impôts


 ::cry::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Bah dans l'absolu c'est vrai l'IR en France est au ras des pâquerettes. Mais ça compense tout le reste qui est beaucoup plus élevé qu'ailleurs dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement a l'aise financièrement perso. (pas du tout en fait) Et pourtant je paye "que dalle" d'impots...

----------


## nova

> J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement a l'aise financièrement perso. (pas du tout en fait) Et pourtant je paye "que dalle" d'impots...


Non mais c'est n'importe quoi le raisonnement au dessus.
Le pourcentage d'imposition c'est bien gentil mais l'important c'est le reste à vivre. Un revenu de 60k€ il va payer dans les 15k (j'ai pas vérifié je fais à la louche) d’impôts, il va donc lui en rester 45. Le mec avec 20 000 il lui en reste 18 500. 

Ce qui est violent en vrai c'est la CSG qu'on te prends sur ton salaire, elle ne tient ni compte de ton revenu ni de ta situation patrimoniale . Je paie autant de CSG (en pourcentage) en tant que travailleur modeste avec deux enfants qu'un cadre sans enfant. L'IRPP est le seul impot qui est progressif en France et les plus aisés veulent sa mort.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement a l'aise financièrement perso. (pas du tout en fait) Et pourtant je paye "que dalle" d'impots...


Si tu veux rire, dis-toi qu'en Belgique avec un salaire de SMIC français tu vas payer dans les 4000€ d'IR.  ::P: 

En France ça vient pas mal des charges et impôts indirects qui sont très élevés. La taxe d'habitation entre autres est très gratinée.

----------


## nova

> J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement a l'aise financièrement perso. (pas du tout en fait) Et pourtant je paye "que dalle" d'impots...


Non mais c'est n'importe quoi le raisonnement au dessus.
Le pourcentage d'imposition c'est bien gentil mais l'important c'est le reste à vivre. Un revenu de 60k€ il va payer dans les 15k (j'ai pas vérifié je fais à la louche) d’impôts, il va donc lui en rester 45. Le mec avec 20 000 il lui en reste 18 500. 

Ce qui est violent en vrai c'est la CSG qu'on te prends sur ton salaire, elle ne tient ni compte de ton revenu ni de ta situation patrimoniale . Je paie autant de CSG (en pourcentage) en tant que travailleur modeste avec deux enfants qu'un cadre sans enfant. L'IRPP est le seul impot qui est progressif et c'est un bon impôt On pourrait peut etre le rendre plus progressif en le fusionant justement avec le CSG mais c'est plus à l'ordre du jour.

Ceci dit je suis sur que ca arrivera un jour la fusion de la CSG avec l'iRPP vu que maintenant on passe à la source (la CSG sur les salaires c'était déja le cas).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu veux rire, dis-toi qu'en Belgique avec un salaire de SMIC français tu vas payer dans les 4000€ d'IR. 
> 
> En France ça vient pas mal des charges et impôts indirects qui sont très élevés. La taxe d'habitation entre autres est très gratinée.


Le smicard paie 116€ par mois de CSG. C'est déja pas mal.

----------


## fishinou

> J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement a l'aise financièrement perso. (pas du tout en fait) Et pourtant je paye "que dalle" d'impots...


T'es pas genre ... Proprio de ta maison ?

Si t'es pas à l'aise financièrement, fallait acheter plus petit, non ?

C'est une vrai question. De ce que je lis ici et là je suis loin d'être le plus riche des canards, pourtant je suis proprio, j'ai 2 gosses depuis peu, et je suis loin d'être à plaindre financièrement ...

J'avoue que notre choix d'acheter un petit appart' plutôt qu'une grande maison aide beaucoup à se sentir "riche" (sur le compte en banque).

Parce qu'en vrai on vie à 4 maintenant, dans 65m².

La vie est une question de choix  :Cafe2:

----------


## Praetor

Je persiste que 1500€ d'impôts c’est que dalle comparé aux autres prélèvements que cette personne paie: charges sociales, TVA, TH, TF, etc. Tout ça ensemble fait beaucoup plus que 1500€. 

Après on peut aussi commencer à calculer à quelles aides elle n’a pas droit car trop riche mais ça devient compliqué  ::P:

----------


## Anon26492

J’ai des potes qui déclarent plus de 150000€ à deux avec deux gosses et qui ne s’estiment pas à l’aise financièrement donc bon... c’est aussi une question de mentalité, de rapport à l’argent, de situation géographique, de perspective d’évolution, de patrimoine familial, d’entourage...

----------


## nova

> J’ai des potes qui déclarent plus de 150000€ à deux avec deux gosses et qui ne s’estiment pas à l’aise financièrement donc bon... c’est aussi une question de mentalité, de rapport à l’argent, de situation géographique, de perspective d’évolution, de patrimoine familial, d’entourage...


Yep.

----------


## Ventilo

Après on en revient éternellement a la question de la dépense par rapport au revenu. Une fois passé les bas revenus qui ont un énorme pourcentage de revenus qui part en logement, électricité, eau et nourriture,  tu as tout un delta avant d'arriver à l'aisance financière, celle qui te permet de changer de voiture sans faire de crédit ou d'envisager les vacances au ski tous les hivers.


Par contre pour votre histoire d'IR très élevé suite au revenus fonciers, vous avez lu la ligne sur le prélèvement mensuel sur votre compte, qui est fixe, en plus de celui exprimé en pourcentage prélevés sur vos salaires ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> T'es pas genre ... Proprio de ta maison ?
> 
> Si t'es pas à l'aise financièrement, fallait acheter plus petit, non ?
> 
> C'est une vrai question. De ce que je lis ici et là je suis loin d'être le plus riche des canards, pourtant je suis proprio, j'ai 2 gosses depuis peu, et je suis loin d'être à plaindre financièrement ...
> 
> J'avoue que notre choix d'acheter un petit appart' plutôt qu'une grande maison aide beaucoup à se sentir "riche" (sur le compte en banque).
> 
> Parce qu'en vrai on vie à 4 maintenant, dans 65m².
> ...


Ben oui mais les baisses de revenus en cours de route ça se décide pas non plus  ::sad:: .

M'enfin je me dit qu'on en chiera moins dans le futur : On a acheté juste avant l'explosion des prix dans notre coin (LGV + construction du tramway vers bordeaux-centre a 500m de chez oim).

----------


## fishinou

Ah ouai ok. Argument valide, j'avais oublié histoire de madame  ::sad:: 

Du coup oui, ça peut être gênant.

Encore 2 ans à tenir et vous pourrez revendre la baraque le double du prix à un parisien qui cherche une résidence secondaire  ::P:

----------


## croustibatte

Alors on a fait la déclaration au régime réel, c'est un peu chiant à remplir quand on découvre, mais résultat des courses, elle passe de 1200 à 1000! C'est toujours ça de gagné.
Merci encore pour vos infos et conseils  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas s'ils doivent s'estimer à l'aise financièrement ou pas : https://www.inegalites.fr/Salaire-et...iche-ou-pauvre 

Oui, c'est à pondérer en fonction de certains paramètres impossibles à prendre en compte  pour chaque cas (perte de revenus soudaine par rapport à des engagements précédents, personnes à charge...) mais ça permet quand même d'avoir une bonne idée d'où on se situe sur la pyramide, voire, qui sait, de relativiser. Ça m'a beaucoup servi personnellement.



Et sinon pour en revenir au sujet du topic en lui-même : en tant que colocataires, tous les deux sur le bail, doit-on tous les deux déclarer qu'on a un poste TV dans le foyer, et les impôts feront le recoupement au moment de la taxe d'habitation et ne nous adresseront qu'une seule redevance ? J'ai bien indiqué sur ma déclaration de revenus que je vis avec M. Coloc. 

Que se passe-t-il si un seul des deux déclare que le foyer a un poste TV ?

----------


## croustibatte

Il me semble que c'est 1 redevance par TH, et en colocation vous n'aurez qu'une seule TH, quelque soit le nombre de colocataires. Mais par contre il faut être cohérent sur vos déclarations, donc déclarez la TV tous les deux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le loyer supérieur ou égal à la mensualité du crédit en France c'est quand même très rare. A la grosse louche je pars du principe que le revenu net une fois tout décompté va te couvrir à peu près la moitié du coût. 
> Faut voir ça comme un investissement : pendant le remboursement, si l'appart te coûte 6000€ de crédit par an et t'en rapportes 3000 il faut te dire que tu aura accumulé 6000€ de patrimoine pour 3000€ investis.


Ah oui vraiment ?  ::o: 
Donc ce n'est pas intéressant d'acheter pour louer lorsque on est soit-même locataire !
Mon idée peut paraitre bizarre mais je prévoyais un investissement à long terme. Très long terme.
A l'heure actuelle, une maison (qui va se libérer dans peu de temps) dans un certain quartier est relativement abordable (voir très très pour nos amis bordelais  ::P: ) mais dans 10-15 ans, elle sera inabordable.
Du coup je m'étais demandé si ça valait le coup de l'acheter quand elle sera en vente, de la louer tant que moi je vis loin, et de l'habiter plus tard ...  ::sad::

----------


## Ventilo

Trop de paramètres à prendre en compte mais il ne faut pas oublier que le coût d'un appart il se calcul après 15 ou 20 ans. Si ton loyer finance à peu pret le crédit et qu'après t'as 10 ans de loyer à percevoir et une grosse plus value, la vie est belle.
Si tu dois vendre après 5 ans parce que ton taux d'endettement est trop haut et qu'un locataire te paie pas pendant 1 an tes ruiné

----------


## Neo_13

Avec la baisse des revenus, je vais payer presque 20% d'IR en moins...

Maintenant, je vais voir comment je vais prendre cher dans mes fesses avec le prélèvement à la source (si j'oublie de changer mon taux de prélèvement préventivement), vu qu'en 2018, j'anticipe une très franche augmentation de revenus (rupture conventionnelle pour moi, prud'hommes pour madame, ...).

Il est prévu qu'on puisse le faire dynamiquement ou il faut le faire une fois en fin d'année pour l'année suivante ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Donc ce n'est pas intéressant d'acheter pour louer lorsque on est soit-même locataire !


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.  :tired: 

Si l'idée c'est d'arrondir les fins de mois ça me semble généralement un mauvais plan, ou alors il faut avoir un gros apport pour l'achat (mais dans ce cas il y aurait peut-être plus sûr comme placement).

----------


## Cedski

Oui si t'achètes pour investir à Beziers ou Roanne...   ::ninja:: 

Il y a quand même des trucs de base à éviter.

----------


## Praetor

L'immobilier est un placement à long terme (la durée de l'emprunt) qui vise principalement à constituer un patrimoine grâce à l'effet levier (financement par la dette). Comme il est très peu liquide (vendre un bien prend des mois) il ne faut pas risquer d'avoir besoin de cet argent rapidement (donc prévoir un matelas plus liquide à coté). Et il faut aussi être prêt à mettre la main à la poche si le loyer ne couvre pas tout, s'il faut faire des travaux, payer des impôts, taxes et prélèvements qui peuvent varier, des travaux, des locataires indélicats, etc. Bref, faut pas être short en thunes. Mais si on peut se le permettre c'est un bon moyen de se constituer un patrimoine à long terme.

----------


## Anon26492

La plupart des gens qui achètent oublient toujours d'ajouter les frais de notaire, les frais d'entretien, les charges non récupérables et la taxe foncière dans leur calcul de rentabilité. Et je ne parle même pas des coûts cachés (dans les grandes villes, acheter et souvent synonyme de s'éloigner, donc de deuxième voiture.) Ou même des coûts non financiers (perte de flexibilité/mobilité, soucis...) Sans même parler de l'incapacité de considérer l'inflation sur 20 ans lorsqu'ils regardent l'évolution des prix.

Ça fait toujours tout drôle à mes potes quand je leur met à jour leur calcul avec la réalité de leur "investissement."

----------


## nova

> L'immobilier est un placement à long terme (la durée de l'emprunt) qui vise principalement à constituer un patrimoine grâce à l'effet levier (financement par la dette). Comme il est très peu liquide (vendre un bien prend des mois) il ne faut pas risquer d'avoir besoin de cet argent rapidement (donc prévoir un matelas plus liquide à coté). Et il faut aussi être prêt à mettre la main à la poche si le loyer ne couvre pas tout, s'il faut faire des travaux, payer des impôts, taxes et prélèvements qui peuvent varier, des travaux, des locataires indélicats, etc. Bref, faut pas être short en thunes. Mais si on peut se le permettre c'est un bon moyen de se constituer un patrimoine à long terme.


L'homme sage a parlé. Le but c'est effectivement d'accélérer la constitution du patrimoine. Si ca se trouve , en placant la meme somme dans des actions bien choisies , la personne gagnerait plus (voir bien plus) mais aucune banque ne prete pour placer sur le marché boursier (sauf si t'as des garanties très solides).

----------


## Ventilo

> La plupart des gens qui achètent oublient toujours d'ajouter les frais de notaire, les frais d'entretien, les charges non récupérables et la taxe foncière dans leur calcul de rentabilité. Et je ne parle même pas des coûts cachés (dans les grandes villes, acheter et souvent synonyme de s'éloigner, donc de deuxième voiture.) Ou même des coûts non financiers (perte de flexibilité/mobilité, soucis...) Sans même parler de l'incapacité de considérer l'inflation sur 20 ans lorsqu'ils regardent l'évolution des prix.
> 
> Ça fait toujours tout drôle à mes potes quand je leur met à jour leur calcul avec la réalité de leur "investissement."



Les différents dispos (scellier, pinel etc) ont bien aidé certains à se faire de beaux patrimoines immobiliers sur le dois de l'Etat.

----------


## Praetor

> Les différents dispos (scellier, pinel etc) ont bien aidé certains à se faire de beaux patrimoines immobiliers sur le dois de l'Etat.


Sur le dos de l’État c'est vite dit. Ce n'était pas un détournement du système, c'était clairement la volonté des politiques d'augmenter l'offre locative en subventionnant la construction de logements destinés au marché locatif. Que certains en ont profité était le but du dispositif. Ça a permis d'augmenter la demande dans le neuf (donc des emplois dans le bâtiment) et d'avoir plus de logements modernes à proposer aux gens cherchant à louer. Aurait-on pu utiliser cet argent d'une façon plus efficace pour atteindre ces objectifs? Peut-être. On est toujours plus malin après  ::P:  En tout cas je peux te rassurer, avec Macron ça ne se reproduira pas.

----------


## Anon26492

> Les différents dispos (scellier, pinel etc) ont bien aidé certains à se faire de beaux patrimoines immobiliers sur le dois de l'Etat.


Bof, au mieux avec Scellier ils défiscalisaient 25% d'un bien surévalué de 15%... petite affaire.
Et les autres la surévaluation du bien compensait l'économie.
Le gros pigeon, c'est le mec qui payait du Scellier pour habiter. Aujourd'hui, huit ans après, il revend au même prix !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport. 
> Si l'idée c'est d'arrondir les fins de mois ça me semble généralement un mauvais plan, ou alors il faut avoir un gros apport pour l'achat (mais dans ce cas il y aurait peut-être plus sûr comme placement).


Non, l'idée est de profiter d'un marché actuellement bas, où tu n'iras pas habiter, d'amortir un peu avec de la location en attendant, pour prévoir plus tard d'y habiter.
Je pensais, naïvement, que lorsqu'on louait, c'était un peu plus rentable que payer la moitié en impôts ...

----------


## nova

> Bof, au mieux avec Scellier ils défiscalisaient 25% d'un bien surévalué de 15%... petite affaire.
> Et les autres la surévaluation du bien compensait l'économie.
> Le gros pigeon, c'est le mec qui payait du Scellier pour habiter. Aujourd'hui, huit ans après, il revend au même prix !


D'ou l'intéret des dispositifs du type borloo ancien , tu achetais un bien quasi insalubre , tu faisais toi même la rénovation (IE tu choisis tes artisans) et tu bénéficiais de réduction d'impot. En théorie, on peut quand meme déduite les dépenses de rénovation quand on rénove un appart ancien mais dans mon coin dès que tu as un peu trop de déficit foncier tu te tapes un contrôle fiscal. Pour en avoir discuté pendant le controle (on en est au 5e en 6 mois dans mon cabinet et je sais de source sure que c'est pareil sur tout les autres cabinets) avec l'inspectrice, j'ai bien compris qu'ils ont la rage de voir des mecs riches d'un coté toucher les aides de l'Anah pour rénover l'appartement et de l'autre déduire le reste des dépenses.
DU coup, ils cherchent la moindre petite bete pour pouvoir requalifier en reconstruction. Conclusion : on déconseille nos clients de faire des rénovations via l'anah, vaut mieux faire soit meme au black. (un comble).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Non, l'idée est de profiter d'un marché actuellement bas, où tu n'iras pas habiter, d'amortir un peu avec de la location en attendant, pour prévoir plus tard d'y habiter.
> Je pensais, naïvement, que lorsqu'on louait, c'était un peu plus rentable que payer la moitié en impôts ...


J'ai pas dit la moitié en impôt hein, j'ai dit que tout frais confondus à la grosse pelleteuse le loyer te couvre la moitié du coût de la maison. 

Après faut voir au cas par cas. Si la maison est vraiment pas chère actuellement mais que les loyers sont bien dans le coin, tu pourrais peut-être réussir à ce que les loyers couvrent le coût du crédit et c'est déjà un bon plan.

----------


## Ventilo

> Non, l'idée est de profiter d'un marché actuellement bas, où tu n'iras pas zzz es sa habiter, d'amortir un peu avec de la location en attendant, pour prévoir plus tard d'y habiter.
> Je pensais, naïvement, que lorsqu'on louait, c'était un peu plus rentable que payer la moitié en impôts ...


Ouais enfin on parle de biens de plus de 100. K€ qui se paient par le loyer et qui finisse revendus après 15 ans. Si ton appart a 200 K€ est revendu au même prix en tenant compte de l'inflation mais que les coûts d'achat et d'entretien et d'impôts sont entièrement couverts par le loyer, tu fais 200 K€ de bénéfice en 15 ans. 

C'est juste beaucoup plus contraignant et difficile que de placer l'argent.

----------


## znokiss

> vaut mieux faire soit meme au black. (un comble).


C'est marrant, moi aussi je rénove mes combles au black.

----------


## Ithilsul

D'après ma déclaration et l'estimation de mon revenu, j'aurais surestimé mon impôt de 40 %.

Sauf que je suis mensualisé.

Et que je suis toujours prélevé de 40 % de trop chaque mois, donc (voire 100 % maintenant vu que j'ai atteint le montant mon impôt avec mes 6 premières mensualités). 

Est-ce qu'il est possible d'arrêter le prélèvement ou suis-je condamné à subir les 3 mensualités surestimées restantes pour attendre le remboursement ensuite ?

----------


## nova

> D'après ma déclaration et l'estimation de mon revenu, j'aurais surestimé mon impôt de 40 %.
> 
> Sauf que je suis mensualisé.
> 
> Et que je suis toujours prélevé de 40 % de trop chaque mois, donc (voire 100 % maintenant vu que j'ai atteint le montant mon impôt avec mes 6 premières mensualités). 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'arrêter le prélèvement ou suis-je condamné à subir les 3 mensualités surestimées restantes pour attendre le remboursement ensuite ?


Oui c'est possible sur ton espace impot.gouv.

----------


## Praetor

Quand tu as trop payé le fisc réagi assez rapidement d’après mon expérience : quand ça m’est arrivé j’ai reçu mon avis d’imposition en juillet et remboursement par virement dans la foulée(en août par là).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça dépend.
Ils avaient été rapides avec le prélèvement en 1/3 et 2/3.
Là cette année avec le 1/3 1/3 je n'ai toujours pas été remboursée  :tired:

----------


## Ithilsul

Je viens de faire la modif de mensualité en indiquant, comme ils le précisent bien, le montant de *l'impôt total estimé*. 

Sauf que du coup ils ajustent le montant des mensualités comme s'il y en avait 10, pas sur le solde restant.

Du coup au lieu d'une baisse de 87 % des mensualités restantes, je vais avoir -35 % ?  :tired:

----------


## Ventilo

Question travaux rénovation, si j'installe un volet roulant électrique j'ai droit à la TVA a 5.5%, mais si je remplace le moteur, ca marche aussi ?

----------


## OMar92

> Si vous souhaitiez aller au Pôle Enregistrement aujourd'hui, je vous conseille de reporter votre visite (ou d'appeler avant) : le logiciel utilisé a été mis à jour cette nuit et manifestement ça a planté.
> 
> Quelqu'un des impôts m'a dit que les virements pour les impôts étaient généralement gratuits dans les banques, Est-ce un geste commercial des banques ou Est-ce obligatoire?
> Histoire que ma banque ne m'enfle pas la prochaine fois...


Je reviens là-dessus (car je suis passé par un virement ce mois-ci), ben c'est 3,30€ dans ma banque  ::lol:: 
Alors que c'est gratuit par chèque...  :tired: 
(enfin, je le paye probablement autrement, mais c'est transparent)...

----------


## Praetor

> Je reviens là-dessus (car je suis passé par un virement ce mois-ci), ben c'est 3,30€ dans ma banque


Au guichet ou par internet? Parce que les virements SEPA (zone euro) sont censés être gratuits  :tired:

----------


## MiniaAr

Moi ma banque essaie de me charger à peu près la même chose (3,50€) à chaque fois qu'ils estiment que c'est eux qui font le virement électronique.
Du coup à chaque fois que je dois payer une facture de construction de mon appart, je précise bien qu'ils doivent surtout pas faire le virement, mais juste débloquer le prêt. Quelle connerie quand même, ça prend 2 secondes ces virements.

Sinon les impôts me remboursent 2400€ cette année, yeah! Faites des gosses et endettez vous, l’administration vous le rendra.  :;):

----------


## OMar92

> Au guichet ou par internet? Parce que les virements SEPA (zone euro) sont censés être gratuits


En direct avec le banquier. Par internet c'est plus compliqué, le montant max est limité.

----------


## MiniaAr

> En direct avec le banquier. Par internet c'est plus compliqué, le montant max est limité.


Ouais normal (enfin tu me comprends). Dès que tu essayes de faire faire un truc à ton banquier, même un virement électronique, ils vont te facturer ça en virement "manuel". J'ai réussi à m'en faire rembourser certains en râlant un peu (beaucoup).
Good luck.

----------


## OMar92

> Ouais normal (enfin tu me comprends). Dès que tu essayes de faire faire un truc à ton banquier, même un virement électronique, ils vont te facturer ça en virement "manuel". J'ai réussi à m'en faire rembourser certains en râlant un peu (beaucoup).
> Good luck.


Je vais pas m'emmer... pour 3,5€ cette fois-ci, je verrais pour la prochaine fois pour une autre méthode (retour au chèque peut-être).

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

M'sieurs Dames!

J'ai besoin de vos lumières.

Ma situation: je suis en couple, ma compagne a une petite fille de 5 ans, ont vit ensemble. On a eu un bébé en 2017 également et on a fait la bêtise de le déclarer tous les deux.
Les impots m'ont gentiment dit qu'ils avaient mis le bébé sur Madame, et que du coup je l'avais d'ans l'os.
On savait pas et Mme est non imposable, donc il ont vraiment fait à leur avantage et pas au mien...
Du coup je me retrouve avec les impots aux Max, je suis prélevé, c'est déjà payé, mais bon fait chier.
Et l'année prochaine mon taux sera celui d'un célibataire sans enfant qui paye plein pot.

Quelle solution?

Je pense que Madame doit refaire une déclaration en ne mettant que sa fille. Mais de mon côté, que dois je faire? Dois je refaire également une déclaration ou seule celle de Madame suffira et ça régularisera mon dossier également?? Et pour le taux de mon employeur l'année prochaine??

Merci à vous!

----------


## Anon26492

Vous avez jusqu'au 19 décembre pour faire une déclaration rectificative, je vois pas le problème.

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Merci Mdt, je sais et meme jusqu'a decembre 2019, mais une fois rectifiée du côté de madame, vont ils automatiquement reprendre mon dossier et fouttre mon fils sur mon dossier?

Thx!

----------


## Anon26492

Rectifie les deux, non ?
Tu pourrais aussi tout simplement aller les voir, ils mordent pas ! Tu es généralement bien reçu aux impôts.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, je poste juste ma joie suite au remboursement intégral de mes acomptes versés (~2000€) ainsi que la réception des 30% de crédit d'impot de ma belle chaudière bois (~4500€). 

Ça va faire du bien à nos travaux de réno de baraque après une période mai-juin bien tendue  :Sweat:

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Yep, j'irais les voir en Septembre quand j'aurais des vacances. En attendant, on va rectifier uniquement la declaration de Mme, la mienne etant nikelle.
Thx.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Yep, j'irais les voir en Septembre quand j'aurais des vacances. En attendant, on va rectifier uniquement la declaration de Mme, la mienne etant nikelle.
> Thx.


Sans même forcément attendre pour pouvoir aller les voir, n'hésite pas à les contacter par le biais de l'interface du site, je crois savoir qu'ils sont plus disponibles et réactifs via les messageries électroniques (et je les comprends bien !).  ::):

----------


## MiniaAr

> M'sieurs Dames!
> 
> J'ai besoin de vos lumières.
> 
> Ma situation: je suis en couple, ma compagne a une petite fille de 5 ans, ont vit ensemble. On a eu un bébé en 2017 également et on a fait la bêtise de le déclarer tous les deux.
> Les impots m'ont gentiment dit qu'ils avaient mis le bébé sur Madame, et que du coup je l'avais d'ans l'os.
> On savait pas et Mme est non imposable, donc il ont vraiment fait à leur avantage et pas au mien...
> Du coup je me retrouve avec les impots aux Max, je suis prélevé, c'est déjà payé, mais bon fait chier.
> Et l'année prochaine mon taux sera celui d'un célibataire sans enfant qui paye plein pot.
> ...


Le PACS est une option envisageable? (pour l'année prochaine)
https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...calite-du-pacs




> Le Pacs présente donc des avantages non-négligeables en matière d'impôt. Sa signature est particulièrement intéressante si l'un des deux concubins n'est pas imposable : en se pacsant, l'autre membre du couple bénéficiera d'une baisse importante du montant de son impôt à payer.

----------


## Ventilo

Le pacs Sert à rien pour la déclaration de l'année dernière. En plus ça oblige à faire une déclaration commune à partir de la 2' année.

----------


## nova

Ben la déclaration commune quand on a des revenus assez différent entre les deux personnes c'est intéressant et surtout il pourra mettre sur sa déclaration les deux enfants (ben oui la petite fille n'est pas la sienne mais elle est bien à la charge de son foyer à priori).

En attendant, il faut corriger les deux déclarations pour obtenir un dégrèvement d’impôt sur celle de monsieur.
J'ai pas compris depuis quand court l'erreur mais on peut revenir sur 3 années d'imposition.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Le pacs Sert à rien pour la déclaration de l'année dernière. En plus ça oblige à faire une déclaration commune à partir de la 2' année.


C'est pour ça que j'ai indiqué "(pour l'année prochaine)". Sur la décla de l'année dernière effectivement, mais s'ils se PACsent cette année, ça pourra avoir un avantage pour la décla de l'année prochaine.  :;):

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

On s'est marié en Mai 2018.

Ma femme est allée au centre des impots ce matin, elle a refait une déclaration.
Patience desormais

Thx!

----------


## nova

> On s'est marié en Mai 2018.
> 
> Ma femme est allée au centre des impots ce matin, elle a refait une déclaration.
> Patience desormais
> 
> Thx!


Ah ben dans ce cas, le probleme est réglé  ::ninja::

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

> En attendant, il faut corriger les deux déclarations pour obtenir un dégrèvement d’impôt sur celle de monsieur


Sur la mienne j'ai mis que le bébé donc pas d'erreur.
Je refais quand même??
Dans tous les cas je vais attendre que la declaration rectificative de madame fasse son effet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ben dans ce cas, le probleme est réglé


Mais ils n'en seront informés qu'en 2019, non?

----------


## MiniaAr

> Sur la mienne j'ai mis que le bébé donc pas d'erreur.
> Je refais quand même??
> Dans tous les cas je vais attendre que la declaration rectificative de madame fasse son effet.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ils n'en seront informés qu'en 2019, non?


Faut informer le plus rapidement possible je crois, ça peut déjà impacter tes mensualités non?

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Je sais pas, je vais aller les voir, mais pas avant septembre, la je bosse...
Sur leur site je peux rien modifier. Entre temps je peux leur faire un mail avec l'acte de mariage en piece jointe. Bonne idée. Après ca changera pas mes prelevements, mon impot sera fini d'être réglé le 15 de ce mois...

----------


## nova

Non ca changera pas tes mensualités. Mais faudrait aller les voir pour ton taux de prélèvement à la source. Ca devrait le changer lui. Peut etre.

----------


## fishinou

> Non ca changera pas tes mensualités. Mais faudrait aller les voir pour ton taux de prélèvement à la source. Ca devrait le changer lui. Peut etre.


Ben tu peux le changer a la volée non ?

----------


## nova

> Ben tu peux le changer a la volée non ?


Oui mais quel taux il met ?

J'ai peut etre loupé quelque chose mais je crois pas qu'on nous explique comment le recalculer en cas de changement de situation.

----------


## MiniaAr

Ça changera avec le prélèvement à la source, vous allez bientôt être sauvés amis canard.  ::ninja:: 

Ici au Luxembourg quand j'ai déclaré mon mariage, mes mensualités ont tout de suite baissé une fois l'administration avertie. Et j'ai tout de même récupéré sur la déclaration pour les mois de l'année avant le mariage.  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Question parce que je ne trouve pas la réponse sur impots.gouv.fr

J'ai une aide à domicile cette année, qui ouvre droit à un crédit d'impot.
J'ai cru comprendre que si les revenus non exceptionnels de 2018 ne seraient pas imposés, le crédit d’impôt ne serait pas perdu et transféré en 2019.
Sauf que, je le déclare comment ?
On va recevoir un avis fin 2018 pour faire une déclaration ?
Ce n'est pas clair du tout sur le site ...

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## nova

> Question parce que je ne trouve pas la réponse sur impots.gouv.fr
> 
> J'ai une aide à domicile cette année, qui ouvre droit à un crédit d'impot.
> J'ai cru comprendre que si les revenus non exceptionnels de 2018 ne seraient pas imposés, le crédit d’impôt ne serait pas perdu et transféré en 2019.
> Sauf que, je le déclare comment ?
> On va recevoir un avis fin 2018 pour faire une déclaration ?
> Ce n'est pas clair du tout sur le site ...
> 
> Merci d'avance


On continuera à faire une déclaration de revenue. Donc tu fera ta demande de credit comme avant.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> On continuera à faire une déclaration de revenue. Donc tu fera ta demande de credit comme avant.


En 2018 ou en 2019 ?
C'est ma première fois  ::unsure::

----------


## nova

> En 2018 ou en 2019 ?
> C'est ma première fois


En 2019.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Praetor

Pour la déclaration il n’y a rien qui change. On fera toujours en N+1 une déclaration des revenus N. Ceci afin de régulariser la situation en fonction des prélèvements N et de ce qui est réellement dû (et qui ne peut être connu qu’une fois l’année terminée).

----------


## Hazazel

Bonjour !

Je viens juste de recevoir un mail intitulé "Relance concernant votre déclaration des revenus perçus - P1" dont je reproduis le contenu :





> À ce jour, je n’ai pas reçu votre déclaration des revenus de l’année qui aurait dû être déposée pour le 17/05/2018.
> 
> Le dépôt de ces documents constitue une obligation prévue par la loi. Le manquement à cette obligation légale, ou le retard à l’accomplir vous expose à des sanctions.
> 
> Même si vous n’êtes pas imposable, vous avez intérêt à souscrire cette déclaration de revenus.
> Elle permettra en effet à l’Administration de vous adresser un avis d’impôt sur le revenu que vous pourrez utiliser pour justifier du montant de vos ressources auprès d’organismes qui vous le demanderaient pour vous accorder certains avantages.
> 
> Si vous avez déjà effectué votre déclaration, je vous remercie de me faire connaître, dans le plus court délai possible et en réponse au présent courriel, le service des impôts des particuliers (SIP) auquel vous l’avez fait parvenir, en m'indiquant le domicile que vous y avez mentionné.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai effectivement pas fait de déclaration de revenus cette année car je n'ai pas travaillé en 2017 ( retour à l'université ) , et j'ai envoyé ma toute première déclaration l'année dernière après avoir travaillé en 2016 . Tout ceci est donc nouveau pour moi .

Je me suis connecté sur impots.gouv.fr pour rectifier la situation mais je ne vois pas comment faire : impossible de trouver de déclaration à remplir ! Je n'ai pas reçu de réponse après mon message sur la "messagerie sécurisée" des impôts demandant plus de détails .

Je suis embêté mais je suis rassuré par la ligne suivante du mail : "A défaut de réponse avant le 10/09/2018, votre impôt sur le revenu pourra être établi à partir des informations détenues par le service et imprimé sur votre déclaration préremplie." 
Étant donné que je n'ai rien gagné je ne suis pas imposable donc ça devrait aller non ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !

----------


## Praetor

Une fois que tu es connu du fisc (et tu l'es puisque tu as déclaré l'année dernière), et sauf départ à l'étranger sans revenus en France, tu es censé faire une déclaration tous les ans, même si c'est pour ne rien remplir hormis ta signature à la fin (signature électronique si tu déclares en ligne).

Là tu ne risques pas grand chose puisque une majoration de 10% de 0 ça fait 0  ::P: 

Pour être de bonne foi, envoi leur un mail expliquant que tu n'as pas fait de déclaration parce que tu n'avais aucun revenu, si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

Et si tu ne peux pas faire la déclaration en ligne, tu peux scanner une déclaration papier et leur envoyer par mail. Je l'ai déjà fait car mon compte avait été bloqué une année et ils n'arrivaient pas à le débloquer.

Avoir un avis de non-imposition est d'ailleurs toujours bon à prendre, ça donne accès à certains trucs.

----------


## Hazazel

Merci infiniment pour ta réponse !

----------


## cotueur

> Question parce que je ne trouve pas la réponse sur impots.gouv.fr
> 
> J'ai une aide à domicile cette année, qui ouvre droit à un crédit d'impot.
> J'ai cru comprendre que si les revenus non exceptionnels de 2018 ne seraient pas imposés, le crédit d’impôt ne serait pas perdu et transféré en 2019.
> Sauf que, je le déclare comment ?
> On va recevoir un avis fin 2018 pour faire une déclaration ?
> Ce n'est pas clair du tout sur le site ...
> 
> Merci d'avance


Mais quelle assistée  ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

En plus on n'avait pas déjà eu le débat ici (ou au moins sur le forum) en disant que ne pas avoir de revenus n'était pas une excuse suffisante pour pas faire sa déclaration si on en avait déjà fait une ?

Me demande même si l'accusée Lee Tchii n'était pas dans la boucle du débat.  :Cafe2: 

C'était peut-être pour la taxe d'habitation.  :tired:

----------


## Teocali

Atteention les gens, cas marrant.

J'ai créé ma société en Belgique en 2015, et j'en suis le gérant à titre indépendant depuis cette date. Je suis également résident fiscale belge depuis ce moment.

En septembre, je reviens en France. Dans un premier temps, je travaillerais principalement depuis chez moi, mais je n'exclue pas d'effectuer des missions à l'internationale.

*Mais* :
je ne déménage pas ma boiteje continuerais de me verser un salaire


Mes questions : 
Quelle règle de calcul d'impots s'applique ? La Française ou la Belge ?A qui devrais-je payer mes impots ? La France ou la Belgique ?A qui devrais-je payer mes cotisations sociales ? Belgique ou France ?

Questions subsidiaires, pour un collègue. Il travaille pour une boite belge (salaire belge, donc) pour un client en Belgique, mais fait l'aller-retour tout les jours depuis la France, ou il réside avec sa femme. Quelle règle appliquer et a qui doit-il verser la thunes ?

Merci d'avance les canards vampires  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Vous êtes tous les deux frontaliers donc:
1- FR
2- FR
3- BE sauf si tu exerces le droit d’option pour t’inscrire à la sécu.

----------


## Teocali

> Vous êtes tous les deux frontaliers donc:
> 1- FR
> 2- FR
> 3- BE sauf si tu exerces le droit d’option pour t’inscrire à la sécu.


Alors, entre temps, j'ai un peu plus cherché et j'ai trouvé des trucs assez clairs. 

En premier lieu, Le statut de frontalier belgo-français n'est plus acquerable depuis 2012 (https://www.frontaliers-grandest.eu/...e-franco-belge) donc il est niqué et paye ses impots en Belgique.

Quand à moi, sachant que je vais résider et travailler en France loin de la frontiere, je n'aurais de toute façon pas pu l'acquerir. Par contre, je paierais les cotis' Belge tant que j'aurais mon statut de travailleur détaché. Après, je passerais sur les cotisations sociales française.

----------


## Zepolak

J'étais venu poser ici une question mais en lisant le topic, un canard avait signalé qu'écrire un email directement (via la messagerie sécurisée) était une très bonne idée.

Bah du coup, je confirme. La réponse a été rapide en plus.

(Il s'agissait de récupérer mes acomptes, chose pour laquelle j'avais eu un feedback terrible d'un collègue qui l'avait fait y a seulement 2 ans. Là, euh, ben, voilà, j'ai juste envoyé un email "de relance" en quelque sorte et pouf).

(Bon par contre le remboursement qui vient du DRFIP Grand Est et Departement du Bas Rhin, je suis  ::wacko::  Le pôle Nord très peu pour moi, j'y ai quasiment jamais mis les pieds)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Me demande même si l'accusée Lee Tchii n'était pas dans la boucle du débat. 
> C'était peut-être pour la taxe d'habitation.


J'avais participé au débat sur la taxe d'habitation, en particulier un soucis avec une résidence supposée étudiante et annoncée comme "sans taxe d'habitation" et finalement, il fallait bien la payer, sauf que les impôts l'ont demandé eux-même en retard (genre 1 an et demi plus tard) mais sans courrier sans mail, juste l'apparition tardive du papier sur le site, bien planqué, qui n'avait évidemment pas été vu (même la somme demandée n'apparaissait pas dans les sommes à payer) *respire* du coup les impots sont passés directement en mode prélèvement à la banque, sans même un rappel, et ça m'a couté la taxe, 10% pour le retard et les frais de banque (180 euros je crois).

Cotueur > vient essayer de faire le ménage avec les deux mains en carafe  :tired: 
Normalement je devrai être en arrêt accident du travail, et le ménage devrait être payé par mon assurance !

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

180 euro ca doit etre la redevance TV + majoration.

----------


## Ventilo

Les banques prennent au moins 80 € pour une saisie sur compte. Certaines prennent bien plus.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un +1 à Ventilo !

----------


## Ventilo

Je me suis pacsé en 2016, fait une déclaration séparée en 2017, fait une déclaration commune en 2018 : trop compliqué, le prélèvement du 1er tiers n'a pas été pris en compte sur mon échéance d'IR de cette fin d'année et n'apparait pas dans mes paiements. La TH prélevée chaque mois sur le compte de ma compagne ? pareil, pas listé dans mes paiement.
Tout va bien, on est prêts pour le PAS...  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Je me suis pacsé en 2016, fait une déclaration séparée en 2017, fait une déclaration commune en 2018 : trop compliqué, le prélèvement du 1er tiers n'a pas été pris en compte sur mon échéance d'IR de cette fin d'année et n'apparait pas dans mes paiements. La TH prélevée chaque mois sur le compte de ma compagne ? pareil, pas listé dans mes paiement.
> Tout va bien, on est prêts pour le PAS...


Tu travailles pas aux impots toi ?

----------


## Ventilo

Si mais coté secteur public local, j'ai pas accès aux logiciels impots.
Et évidemment on n'a pas le droit d'accéder à nos propres dossiers.

Et je contacterais bien le SIP par téléphone, mais ils ne décrochent jamais eux  ::siffle::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah, la taxe d'habitation sur Sète  ::trollface:: 
Je paie 525 euros de loyer CC pour un 42 m2 ... jouons à combien je paye de TH !


Spoiler Alert! 


réponse 1160 euros cette année !

----------


## LeLiquid

:WTF:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ah la vache!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me suis pacsé en 2016, fait une déclaration séparée en 2017, fait une déclaration commune en 2018 : trop compliqué, le prélèvement du 1er tiers n'a pas été pris en compte sur mon échéance d'IR de cette fin d'année et n'apparait pas dans mes paiements. La TH prélevée chaque mois sur le compte de ma compagne ? pareil, pas listé dans mes paiement.
> Tout va bien, on est prêts pour le PAS...


Chez moi aussi, au passage a la déclaration commune tout était emberlificoté.

Selon si le contrat était chez celui qui devient le déclarant 1 ou 2, ça créé un nouvel impot sans prendre en compte les prélèvements précédents du foyer, et faut surtout pas oublier de les appeler pour qu'ils remettent tout en ordre sinon bonjour le tarif double  ::happy2::

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben...
Je payais ~800 balle sur la Côte d'Azur pour genre ~35, je pensais que c'était déjà abusif...
Et c'est avec la baisse ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je pense.

A Bordeaux même c'est un peu la même. Avec la baisse ils payent plus que l'an passé, parce que la ville a violemment augmenté sa TH  ::happy2:: .

----------


## nova

Donc on peut admettre sans parler politique que c'est plutot une bonne chose de supprimer cet impot vu qu'il était trop variable d'un endroit à un autre.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah, qu'une ville plus "cotée" demande plus de blé, pourquoi pas.
Mais que la taxe soit proportionnelle aux revenus.

----------


## Praetor

> Bah, qu'une ville plus "cotée" demande plus de blé, pourquoi pas.


Ce n'est pas ça le critère. On paie plus dans une banlieue dortoir qu'en plein Paris. Ce qui compte c'est l'activité économique. Si la ville a plein de rentrées d'argent grâce aux entreprises, la TH et la TF seront modestes. Dans une commune résidentielle ce seront les habitants qui devront tout payer, et les dépenses de la ville seront d'autant plus élevées que des familles coutent plus cher que des entreprises: crèches, écoles, bibliothèques, parcs, activités, piscines, etc.

TLDR: les impôts locaux sont DE. LA. MERDE.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bah, qu'une ville plus "cotée" demande plus de blé, pourquoi pas.
> *Mais que la taxe soit proportionnelle aux revenus.*


Il me semble que c'est le cas, la taxe d'habitation est (un peu) pondérée en fonction du RFR (Revenu Fiscal de Référence).

----------


## LeLiquid

Dans ce cas, faudrait que la taxe soit progressive.  ::P:

----------


## nova

> Il me semble que c'est le cas, la taxe d'habitation est (un peu) pondérée en fonction du RFR (Revenu Fiscal de Référence).


Faux. Elle est juste réduite à 0 pour les revenus très faibles. Mais ensuite y a aucune progressivité (contrairement à l'IRPP) et clairement ca peut etre un impot très lourd pour les classes modestes selon l'endroit ou ils habitent. On voit bien le cas de Leetchi... Deux mois de loyer pour une taxe d'habitation c'est de la folie.

----------


## Anon26492

> Faux. Elle est juste réduite à 0 pour les revenus très faibles.


Faux. Y'a un dégrèvement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce n'est pas ça le critère. On paie plus dans une banlieue dortoir qu'en plein Paris. Ce qui compte c'est l'activité économique. Si la ville a plein de rentrées d'argent grâce aux entreprises, la TH et la TF seront modestes. Dans une commune résidentielle ce seront les habitants qui devront tout payer, et les dépenses de la ville seront d'autant plus élevées que des familles coutent plus cher que des entreprises: crèches, écoles, bibliothèques, parcs, activités, piscines, etc.


Non plus. La taxe d'hab comprend plusieurs parts pour chaque collectivité. Si ton département t'allume, ça compense ta commune frugale.

Ce qui compte surtout, c'est la valeur locative du bien. Sauf que cette valeur n'est pas estimée en temps réel mais à date de construction (ou à date du 1/1/70 si construction antérieure) ou changement d'affectation/caractéristiques.

Voilà pourquoi par exemple je paye dans les 2000€ alors que mon pote dans l'immeuble *d'en face* paye 500€.


La révision des valeurs locatives est un serpent de mer qui dure depuis des décennies. Car du jour au lendemain tu aurais des gagnants et des perdants, beaucoup de perdants. La suppression de la TH est l'aveux de l'impossibilité d'en faire un impôt juste.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Faux. Elle est juste réduite à 0 pour les revenus très faibles. Mais ensuite y a aucune progressivité (contrairement à l'IRPP) et clairement ca peut etre un impot très lourd pour les classes modestes selon l'endroit ou ils habitent. On voit bien le cas de Leetchi... Deux mois de loyer pour une taxe d'habitation c'est de la folie.


Tu as  l'entredeux : en-dessous d'un certain RFR, on a droit à un plafonnement proportionnel à ce RFR.

Mais bon ça reste foireux à de mutiples niveaux (base d'imposition déconnectée de la réalité, taux ajustés au bon vouloir des communes/agglos/départements...)

----------


## Thigr

> Chez moi aussi, au passage a la déclaration commune tout était emberlificoté.
> Selon si le contrat était chez celui qui devient le déclarant 1 ou 2, ça créé un nouvel impot sans prendre en compte les prélèvements précédents du foyer, et faut surtout pas oublier de les appeler pour qu'ils remettent tout en ordre sinon bonjour le tarif double


Pareil lors de mon mariage et même bordel lors de mon divorce (d'ailleurs, bordel en cours toujours).
Sur l'IR, les impots m'ont remboursé TOUT ce que j'ai payé durant l'année en septembre puis m'ont demandé de payer le tout en 1 fois 2 semaines après.
Sur la TH, ils m'ont prélévé tout au long de l'année puis demandé de payer d'un coup en septembre l'ensemble de ce que je devais payer (donc, payer ma TH deux fois au final) pour ensuite, normalement (et après coup de fil), me rembourser en novembre.

Un p**** de bordel dès qu'on change de status. Moralité, ne vous mariez pas !

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Pareil lors de mon mariage et même bordel lors de mon divorce (d'ailleurs, bordel en cours toujours).
> Sur l'IR, les impots m'ont remboursé TOUT ce que j'ai payé durant l'année en septembre puis m'ont demandé de payer le tout en 1 fois 2 semaines après.


C'est ce qu'on fait a peu près :Ma femme et moi on a payé notre part tout le long de l'année, puis avec le nouvel avis, j'aurais eu a payer l'intégralité dee l'année de ma femme sur oct/nov/dec au titre de la déclaration commune. Hop coup de fil, ils nous ont remboursé tout ce que ma femme avait versé, et le reprélèvent comme prévu.




> Sur la TH, ils m'ont prélévé tout au long de l'année puis demandé de payer d'un coup en septembre l'ensemble de ce que je devais payer (donc, payer ma TH deux fois au final) pour ensuite, normalement (et après coup de fil), me rembourser en novembre.


Pour la TH j'ai reçu l'avis ne prenant pas compte des prélèvements de l'année, j'ai appelé, on ma dit "que c'était réglé et que j'aurais plus a m'en occuper".
J'attends de voir  :tired: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Faux. Y'a un dégrèvement.


Exact.
La première année, je n'ai payé QUE 900 euros et qqs parce que j'avais été au chômage pendant 1 mois et demi.
Mais cette année, je suppose que c'est sur 2017. Bon ben en 2017 j'ai été au chômage jusqu'en Novembre, et pas de dégrèvement. Lalala  ::lol:: 
Ça ne me dérange pas de payer des impôts locaux.
Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi je paye plus de deux fois mon loyer (CC) alors que j'ai habité dans pleins d'endroits différents en France et ça n'a jamais été le cas.
Ah si pardon je sais  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Le maire d’extrême droite avait promis de faire une vague de travaux avec un financement uniquement sur son mandat, donc pour financer les travaux, il a doublé la TH ...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Mais c'est complètement con  ::O:

----------


## Anon26492

> Exact.
> La première année, je n'ai payé QUE 900 euros et qqs parce que j'avais été au chômage pendant 1 mois et demi.
> Mais cette année, je suppose que c'est sur 2017. Bon ben en 2017 j'ai été au chômage jusqu'en Novembre, et pas de dégrèvement. Lalala 
> Ça ne me dérange pas de payer des impôts locaux.
> Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi je paye plus de deux fois mon loyer (CC) alors que j'ai habité dans pleins d'endroits différents en France et ça n'a jamais été le cas.
> Ah si pardon je sais 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Alors déjà ce n'est pas parce que tu es au chômage que tu ne gagnes pas d'argent. Je connais un chômeur qui gagne plus que la majorité des canards.

C'est simple : quel est ton Revenu Fiscal de Référence indiqué sur ton avis de taxe d'habitation ?
Il est indiqué en page 2, dans le cadre Occupant.

----------


## Manu71

Sinon, j'ai bien fait de ne pas modifier le montant de ma mensualisation de TH en fonction de la somme qui m'avait été annoncée quand j'ai fait une simulation sur le site des impôts en début d'année.

Ma commune en a profité pour l'augmenter je suppose, parce qu'au final la ristourne est bien moindre que prévue.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Alors déjà ce n'est pas parce que tu es au chômage que tu ne gagnes pas d'argent.


Merci Captain Obvious.
Cependant si d'un côté j'avais un dégrèvement avec 1 mois et demi de chômage, et de l'autre pas de dégrèvement avec 2 mois d'activité, c'est bien que les planchers pour obtenir ces dégrèvements ont été diminués dans l'intervalle.
Je suis dans la Recherche Publique hein, mon salaire ne bouge pas vraiment entre deux contrats.

----------


## Anon26492

RFR or GTFO.

----------


## Ithilsul

J'imagine que c'est notamment lié au décalage de prise en compte des revenus (année fiscale) pour définir le RFR.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais je parle bien des années fiscales correspondantes  :tired: 

Mdt > c'est du français ?

----------


## Gigax

Une moitie de phrase oui

----------


## tenshu

> Donc on peut admettre sans parler politique que c'est plutot une bonne chose de supprimer cet impot vu qu'il était trop variable d'un endroit à un autre.





> Ce n'est pas ça le critère. On paie plus dans une banlieue dortoir qu'en plein Paris. Ce qui compte c'est l'activité économique. Si la ville a plein de rentrées d'argent grâce aux entreprises, la TH et la TF seront modestes. Dans une commune résidentielle ce seront les habitants qui devront tout payer, et les dépenses de la ville seront d'autant plus élevées que des familles coutent plus cher que des entreprises: crèches, écoles, bibliothèques, parcs, activités, piscines, etc.
> 
> TLDR: les impôts locaux sont DE. LA. MERDE.


Le problème c'est que l'état a décentralisé pleins de compétences, a priori c'est plutôt bien.
Mais dans le même temps, austérité oblige, il a fait son radin sur le financement des collectivités territoriales.
Du coup tournez ça comme vous voulez mais à un moment il faut bien financer les infrastructures et services locaux.

----------


## nova

> Le problème c'est que l'état a décentralisé pleins de compétences, a priori c'est plutôt bien.
> Mais dans le même temps, austérité oblige, il a fait son radin sur le financement des collectivités territoriales.
> Du coup tournez ça comme vous voulez mais à un moment il faut bien financer les infrastructures et services locaux.


C'est un autre probleme. A la limite, on pourrait avoir un système sans aucun impôt dit "local" mais un état qui financerait via les impôts nationaux toute les dépenses qu'il décentralise aux collectivités locales. 
L’impôt local a de nombreux problèmes qui le rendent injuste mais on déborde un peu trop sur la politique  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Le plafond c'est 3,44% de ton revenu fiscal (+ un chouilla de coefficient d'ajustement jesaispas quoi qui rajoute queqleus dizaines d'euros).

----------


## Ventilo

> Le problème c'est que l'état a décentralisé pleins de compétences, a priori c'est plutôt bien.
> Mais dans le même temps, austérité oblige, il a fait son radin sur le financement des collectivités territoriales.
> Du coup tournez ça comme vous voulez mais à un moment il faut bien financer les infrastructures et services locaux.


T'en fais pas pour les infrastructures locales, vu le pognon que les élus passent par la fenêtre c'est pas le bon critère.

----------


## kikoro

C'est normal que j'ai toujours pas reçu mon avis d'impôt de 2018 alors que j'ai fais ma première déclaration en avril ?

Histoire d'ouvrir un pep pendant que je paye pas encore d'impôt avant la tempête.  ::ninja::

----------


## keukeu

On a acheté à deux un logement courant 2017. Je payais déjà pour ma part une TH mensualisée, mais pas elle. Donc là ma TH 2018 a été soldé mais elle aussi a été prélevé du même montant (cela dit sans aucune autorisation de prélevement). On a bien payé deux fois la même chose?

----------


## Anon26492

Si vous avez déclaré la même adresse au 1/1/18, oui.
Les impôts ne prélèvent pas sans autorisation. Elle a dû demander un prélèvement automatique à échéance.

----------


## keukeu

> Si vous avez déclaré la même adresse au 1/1/18, oui.
> Les impôts ne prélèvent pas sans autorisation. Elle a dû demander un prélèvement automatique à échéance.


Comment elle aurait pu demander vu que c'est la 1ere fois qu'elle paye une TH?

----------


## Anon26492

> Comment elle aurait pu demander vu que c'est la 1ere fois qu'elle paye une TH?


Sur son compte en ligne...

----------


## Praetor

C'est juste le fisc qui joue au cowboy. L’État est tellement dans la dèche que le fisc prélève des sommes indues sans rien demander et ne rembourse que si les gens râlent (en exigeant des justificatifs évidemment). Sur un malentendu ça peut passer. Au moins il n'y a pas eu de frais de saisie (qui ne sont jamais remboursés) dans votre cas.

----------


## keukeu

> Sur son compte en ligne...


Elle ne pouvait pas demander un type de prélèvement si l'impôt n'existait pas, n'est-ce pas? Elle a été prélevé dés que son avis est apparu, mais elle ne pouvait pas modifier les modalités de paiement puisque avant la création de l'avis, cet impôt n'existait pas dans son compte en ligne. Par contre elle a bien payé le foncier il y a quelques semaines. Ils ont donc prélevé la TH sur le même compte bancaire, sans rien demander, alors que de mon côté j'étais mensualisé pour le même impôt.

----------


## OMar92

Question : Peut-on (ou plutôt doit-on) payer la THLV et la TH sur le même logement?  ::huh::

----------


## Anon26492

> Question : Peut-on (ou plutôt doit-on) payer la THLV et la TH sur le même logement?


Nope. Si tu payes la TH le logement est pas vacant au 1/1 !

----------


## OMar92

Ok, merci, du coup on peut demander le remboursement de la TH?

----------


## Anon26492

> Ok, merci, du coup on peut demander le remboursement de la TH?


Si tu n'habitais pas dans les locaux au premier janvier, oui  ::): 
Après en pratique est-ce que tu dois le justifier et comment... tu n'as pas notifié ton déménagement au moment de déclarer tes revenus ???

----------


## Nasma

Une question sur la redevance télévision. 

J'ai un collègue qui habite chez sa mère. 

Et il me dit qu'il peut cocher la case "ne possède pas de tv" car même si il en a une dans le logement c'est à sa mère de payer  et que lui est donc exonéré. 

Il a raison ou il doit la payer aussi?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Mais normalement, s'il habite chez sa mère et qu'elle paye une TH, il ne doit pas en payer une lui aussi ? C'est une seule TH par logement ? Et donc la question ne se pose pas, sa mère paye la CAP avec sa TH, et lui n'est pas concerné (hors arrangements internes qui ne concernent pas les impôts donc) ?
Sauf si c'est un logement séparé par exemple dans la maison de sa mère, mais dans ce cas ce qui importe ce n'est pas qu'il y ait une TV chez sa mère, mais chez lui ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

La case c'est "aucune de vos résidences n'est équipée d'un téléviseur", on ne cherche pas à savoir à qui l'objet appartient.  ::siffle:: 

Bref un unique logement = une TH = une redevance (le cas échéant). Mais chacun des foyers fiscaux occupant le logement doivent déclarer normalement, la TH est pour l'ensemble es occupants.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sauf si c'est un logement séparé par exemple dans la maison de sa mère, mais dans ce cas ce qui importe ce n'est pas qu'il y ait une TV chez sa mère, mais chez lui ?


Pour l'avoir vécu, soit t'es logé à titre gracieux, et normalement t'as pas de TH à payer (et encore moins la redevance télé), soit il paye un loyer qu'ils déclarent, et si dans SON logement (normalement séparé de celui de sa mère) il y a une télé, il doit la déclarer.
Sinon, c'est plus comme une colocation, et donc ya qu'une TH et qu'une redevance à payer (celui qui paye se rattrape sur les colocataires).
Sinon je ne comprends rien.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Bah en tout cas, je comprends comme toi.

----------


## kikoro

> Une question sur la redevance télévision. 
> 
> J'ai un collègue qui habite chez sa mère. 
> 
> Et il me dit qu'il peut cocher la case "ne possède pas de tv" car même si il en a une dans le logement c'est à sa mère de payer  et que lui est donc exonéré. 
> 
> Il a raison ou il doit la payer aussi?


Attention aussi quand t'achète une tv qu'il mette la tv au nom de ses parents.
Si tu l’achète à ton propre nom tu dois payer la redevance même si le foyer paye déjà la redevance.  ::P:

----------


## Anon26492

*Une* redevance par habitation et/ou foyer fiscal.

----------


## Magnarrok

Hello ! J'avais une question par rapport à la TH un peu particulière.

Je loue 2 parkings dans 2 villes différentes de là où j'habite. Là où je suis la taxe passeras, d'après le mail de Darmanin, réduite à 30%. Est-ce que ça fonctionnera pour mes parkings également ?

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais déjà posé la question lol... Ça me travail...

----------


## fishinou

La TH qui diminue de 100€  ::lol:: 

La TF qui augmente de 150€  :ouaiouai: 

Bon, c'était prévisible cela dit ... On donne 10 a gauche pour reprendre 15 a droite. Tellement classique que ça ne surprend même plus ...

----------


## Magnarrok

Et bientôt 6 centimes de plus à la pompe  ::lol::

----------


## Praetor

> La TH qui diminue de 100€ 
> 
> La TF qui augmente de 150€ 
> 
> Bon, c'était prévisible cela dit ... On donne 10 a gauche pour reprendre 15 a droite. Tellement classique que ça ne surprend même plus ...


Ben oui, c'était tellement évident qu'ils allaient récupérer sur la TF ce qu'ils perdent sur la TH. Il n'y a que les gogols au gouvernements et les journaleux qui ne l'avaient pas vu venir.
Faudra augmenter les loyers pour compenser et les gauchistes couineront contre les vilains propriétaires  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ben oui, c'était tellement évident qu'ils allaient récupérer sur la TF ce qu'ils perdent sur la TH.


Sont-se les mêmes caisses ?

----------


## nova

> Ben oui, c'était tellement évident qu'ils allaient récupérer sur la TF ce qu'ils perdent sur la TH. Il n'y a que les gogols au gouvernements et les journaleux qui ne l'avaient pas vu venir.
> Faudra augmenter les loyers pour compenser et les gauchistes couineront contre les vilains propriétaires


Sauf que pour le moment ils perdent rien. Les collectivités locales qui ont votés des augmentation que ca soit de TH ou de TF voulaient juste plus de pognons.

----------


## Anon26492

> Ben oui, c'était tellement évident qu'ils allaient récupérer sur la TF ce qu'ils perdent sur la TH. Il n'y a que les gogols au gouvernements et les journaleux qui ne l'avaient pas vu venir.
> Faudra augmenter les loyers pour compenser et les gauchistes couineront contre les vilains propriétaires


Signalé pour politique de droite.



La vérité, c'est que la décentralisation pousse à l'augmentation des impôts locaux : les collectivités ont intérêt à maximiser leurs ressources pour arroser un maximum de clients (au sens romain du terme) et assurer lors des élections dont l'opacité (du moins pour la plupart des échelons) brouille les votes.

Dans un monde idéal la taxe foncière serait remplacée par le loyer fictif*, qui ne sera jamais adopté parce que tout simplement impossible à expliquer au français moyen qui est trop stupide pour le comprendre (le même qui croit qu'il va changer de tranche.)

* qui n'a de sens que dans une refonte de la taxation du patrimoine hein.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Loyer fictif, oker, mais basé sur quoi?

Je signe pour le loyer fictif le jour où c'est l'état qui dira aux bailleurs privés a combien ils doivent louer leur bien  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Stelteck

> Loyer fictif, oker, mais basé sur quoi?
> 
> Je signe pour le loyer fictif le jour où c'est l'état qui dira aux bailleurs privés a combien ils doivent louer leur bien .


Pickety avait calculé que le loyer moyen était autour de 5% par an de la valeur du bien dans son livre "le capital au XXIème siècle".

----------


## Praetor

> Loyer fictif, oker, mais basé sur quoi?


Valeur locative (celle sur laquelle sont basées TH et TF)  ::trollface:: 




> Je signe pour le loyer fictif le jour où c'est l'état qui dira aux bailleurs privés a combien ils doivent louer leur bien .


L'Etat n'est pas fou (idiot ça arrive selon qui est au pouvoir  ::ninja::  ), ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied: limiter les loyers c'est limiter les impôts et prélèvements sociaux sur les revenus fonciers  ::trollface::  (Et accessoirement limiter la rentabilité du foncier a des effets négatifs sur la construction de logements neufs, avec impact sur l'emploi dans le bâtiment et le manque de logements: tu veux que les ouvriers du bâtiment crèvent la gueule ouverte dans la rue, c'est ça? Salaud d'ultralibéral!)

----------


## Anonyme2016

> tu veux que les ouvriers du bâtiment crèvent la gueule ouverte dans la rue, c'est ça? Salaud d'ultralibéral!)


Ça tiendrait qu'a moi, j'interdirai la propriété privée spéculative  ::ninja:: 
Loger les gens = domaine régalien, hop  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Praetor

> Ça tiendrait qu'a moi, j'interdirai la propriété privée spéculative 
> Loger les gens = domaine régalien, hop .


Tes clebards seront heureux quand le parti aura décidé de t'attribuer un appartement dans une belle cité ouvrière  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bonjour à tous,

On est en plein questionnement avec ma douce sur l'opportunité (ou non) de se PACSER avant la fin de l'année. On aimerait mieux comprendre à quoi cela va aboutir niveau impôts sur le revenu.

Alors jusqu'à il y a peu :
Nous vivons à deux mais faisions deux déclarations séparées. Nous avons une fille de moins de 6 ans. Je suis imposable, ma moitié non jusqu'à l'an passé. Outre des frais de garde classique, nous embauchions une salarié à domicile le mercredi AM.
Résultat, ma moitié ne payait pas d’impôts et quant à moi, je déclarais seul la demi-part correspondant à ma fille, les frais de garde et la salariée à domicile ce qui me permettait de générer du crédi d'impôts.

Bref, ça c'était avant.

En 2017, nous avons acheté une maison ensemble.

En 2018, les revenus de ma moitié se sont stabilisé l'an passé et elle sera désormais imposable chaque année.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai vu mes revenus augmenter assez sensiblement au mois de septembre (+500e brut)
Notre fille a 6 ans révolu depuis le mois de septembre
Nous n’embauchons plus personne à domicile. Reste seulement les frais de garde classique (garderie et centre de loisirs)

On a aussi en tête la mise en place du prélèvement à la source en janvier avec pour le moment, un taux proposé par l'administration qui ne correspond plus du tout à notre situation aujourd'hui (0% pour moi et 1% pour mon amie)

La question de savoir si on va se pacser ou non ne se pose pas vraiment. Après l'achat de la maison, cela s'impose à nous afin de sécuriser un tant soit peu notre situation.

Non, la question c'est est-ce que cela vaut le coup pour nous de nous pacser avant la fin de l'année ? L'année prochaine ? Ou tout cela n'a plus d'importance avec la réforme à venir ?

Merci les canards.  :;):

----------


## Baroudeur

Je ne peux pas t'aider sur le timing du PACS mais je me permets de réagir sur votre souhait de vous PACSer pour sécuriser votre situation après achat immo. Tu le sais peut-être déjà mais au cas où : contrairement au mariage, en plus du PACS il faut mettre en place une donation au dernier vivant pour sécuriser la succession.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je ne peux pas t'aider sur le timing du PACS mais je me permets de réagir sur votre souhait de vous PACSer pour sécuriser votre situation après achat immo. Tu le sais peut-être déjà mais au cas où : contrairement au mariage, en plus du PACS il faut mettre en place une donation au dernier vivant pour sécuriser la succession.


Non. C'est que les couples mariés qui peuvent faire une donation au dernier vivant. Et ça permet justement au conjoint *marié* d'en récupérer plus en cas decés.
Le PACS ça ne protège de rien du tout.

Si y'en a un des deux qui calanche, la maison est vendue (au  bout d'un an je crois), et la part du défunt va a sa famille.

----------


## Praetor

> Si y'en a un des deux qui calanche, la maison est vendue (au  bout d'un an je crois)


Ça dépends des héritiers. Si personne ne veux vendre il n'y a aucune obligation. Et Xchroumfph ayant une fille, c'est elle son héritière. Je doute que sa tutrice, c'est à dire sa mère, la compagne de Xchroumfph, décide alors de se mettre elle-même ainsi que sa fille à la rue  ::P: 

Ce serait quand même très étrange comme loi qu'en cas de décès d'un des deux copropriétaires l'autre soit systématiquement obligé de vendre dans l'année.

----------


## Ventilo

Pour ta question impôts c'est super simple en fait :tu vas sur le simulateur en 1ere page de impôts.gouv.fr, et tu fais tous les cas de figure : une déclaration commune, une ou l'enfant est avec toi, puis une avec ta compagne... 

Perso la déclaration commune m'a fait payer + d'impôts que la séparée, mais ça dépend énormément d'effets de seuil

----------


## Teocali

> Ça dépends des héritiers. Si personne ne veux vendre il n'y a aucune obligation. Et Xchroumfph ayant une fille, c'est elle son héritière. Je doute que sa tutrice, c'est à dire sa mère, la compagne de Xchroumfph, décide alors de se mettre elle-même ainsi que sa fille à la rue


Surprenant, mais pas inédit...

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Non. C'est que les couples mariés qui peuvent faire une donation au dernier vivant. Et ça permet justement au conjoint *marié* d'en récupérer plus en cas decés.
> Le PACS ça ne protège de rien du tout.
> 
> Si y'en a un des deux qui calanche, la maison est vendue (au  bout d'un an je crois), et la part du défunt va a sa famille.


Comme ça m'a fait douter j'ai été revérifier, c'est possible aussi pour les PACS de faire une donation au dernier vivant depuis 2007 quand même.  ::P: 
Par contre c'est comme pour les mariages, c'est pas automatique. 

Après si hors d'une donation au dernier vivant (qui est totalement exonérée) tu transmets une grosse baraque de bourgeois capitaliste (ou un placard à balais parisien) et qu'il y a peu d'héritiers les frais de succession peuvent être très élevés obligeant à vendre la maison pour les couvrir si les héritiers n'en ont pas les moyens.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Oui, concernant l'idée du PACS pour sécuriser notre achat, j'ai volontairement fait simple dans la mesure où ce n'était pas le sujet de ma question. Le PACS, c'est la base et il s'accompagne d'un testament afin d'aller au bout de la démarche.




> Pour ta question impôts c'est super simple en fait :tu vas sur le simulateur en 1ere page de impôts.gouv.fr, et tu fais tous les cas de figure : une déclaration commune, une ou l'enfant est avec toi, puis une avec ta compagne... 
> Perso la déclaration commune m'a fait payer + d'impôts que la séparée, mais ça dépend énormément d'effets de seuil


Oui, je crains justement un effet de seuil à la con.
Tu as raison, une simulation me donnerait une 1ère idée mais comme je le disais, on y viendra d'une manière ou l'autre. C'était plus la question du timing qui me préoccupait.

En gors, je ne sais pas si avec le prélévement à la source, il y a toujours une régul tenant compte de l'année précédente ou si l'impôts s'ajuste de manière dynamique à chaque changement de situation.

----------


## Ventilo

Le taux de prélèvements de l'impôt à la source est basé sur la déclaration n-1 mais est ajustable à tout moment par le contribuable,  à partir de janvier 2019. La prise e' compte du changement de taux auprès de l'employeur peut prendre un peu de temps mais ça fait partie des choses qui devrait prende leur rythme de croisière d'ici 2020 (hope hope).
L'erreur importante de taux par rapport au final est sanctionné.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si y'en a un des deux qui calanche, la maison est vendue (au  bout d'un an je crois), et la part du défunt va a sa famille.


Tu es sûr ?
Surtout que là, la famille, c'est la fille, qui est aussi la fille de la compagne  ::unsure::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Tu es sûr ?
> Surtout que là, la famille, c'est la fille, qui est aussi la fille de la compagne


Bah si on suppose une situation classique : chacun possède 50% de la maison, enfants en commun uniquement, pas de donation au conjoint survivant.

Deux formules au choix :
Partage des parts : la part de celui qui décède est réparti pour 25% au conjoint et 75% divisés entre les enfants.
Séparation usufruit/propriété : les parts de la propriété sont divisées à 100% entre les enfants, mais le conjoint garde 100% de l'usufruit (droit d'habiter ou louer le logement).

Dans les deux cas le conjoint conserve ses 50% de la propriété (devenus 62,5% dans le premier cas). Après il n'y a pas de lien direct entre le fait d'avoir un bien dont la propriété est répartie sur plusieurs personnes et le fait de devoir vendre le bien.

----------


## Ventilo

> Non. C'est que les couples mariés qui peuvent faire une donation au dernier vivant. Et ça permet justement au conjoint *marié* d'en récupérer plus en cas decés.
> Le PACS ça ne protège de rien du tout.
> 
> Si y'en a un des deux qui calanche, la maison est vendue (au  bout d'un an je crois), et la part du défunt va a sa famille.


Niet, la loi protège l'usufruitier pour éviter que les héritiers le foute dehors.




> 2/ En cas de propriété
> 
> Le conjoint survivant peut rester gratuitement dans les lieux pendant un an.
> 
> Si le bien appartenait aux deux époux ou s’il appartenait au défunt, le conjoint survivant a obligatoirement la jouissance gratuite du logement et des meubles qui s’y trouvent pendant un an.
> 
> Si le bien appartenait en indivision au défunt et à d’autres personnes, le conjoint survivant doit en principe verser une indemnité d’occupation aux autres indivisaires. Mais pendant un an, cette indemnité sera prise en charge par la succession. Cet avantage ne vient pas en déduction de sa part dans la succession.
> 
> Le conjoint survivant peut, dans certains cas, rester à vie dans le logement.
> ...

----------


## Pinkipou

Ivres, ils envoient une niche dans l'espace.
C'est Laïka qui va être contente...

----------


## Teocali

> Ivres, ils envoient une niche dans l'espace.
> C'est Laïka qui va être contente...


Gaffe, ça frise l'actualité licornienne...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ivres, ils envoient une niche dans l'espace.
> C'est Laïka qui va être contente...


Gaffe, ça frise l'actualité licornienne...

Après, soyons honnète (et bien cyniques) deux seconde : 300 à 400 millions de bénéfices taxés à 33% (environs, hein. Les spécialistes me corrigeront si nécessaire), c'est peanuts dans le budget de l'état. Si ça peut augmenter l'attractivité du territoire pour ce genre d'opération, ça peut être une bonne idée... Même si c'est un coup à se retrouver avec tout un ensemble de boite aux lettres sur le territoire, sans aucune réelle activité. A la rigueur tu fais ça, tu attires toutes les boites en France. Et dans deux ans, juste avant les élections, tu retoques l'amendement. Boum, comptes à l’équilibre, réélection garantie  ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Gaffe, ça frise l'actualité licornienne...


C'est pour ça que j'ai posté dans ce topic spécialisé plutôt que dans un autre plus généraliste, histoire de limiter les dérapages potentiels.

----------


## Anonyme210226

je  :Sweat:  à mort. Mon employeur m'a gentiment fait parvenir un spécimen de mon bulletin de paie avec prise en compte du prélèvement à la source. Horreur malheur, j'ai droit un "taux non personnalisé" élevé. Bien trop élevé puisqu'il ne prend pas en compte ma situation familiale qui me rend selon le simulateur du site officiel non imposable (j'ai un doute, mais dans le pire de cas je paierai peu d'impôts). Comment faire pour me faire prélever à un taux plus raisonnable, si ce n'est juste ?

Vous allez me dire que c'est bien fait pour ma gueule de m'y prendre 3 jours avant le grand saut sauf qu' il y a un piège : je suis rentré en France en juillet 2018, et n'ayant aucun revenu de source française depuis 2014, j'ai accès à peu de services sur le site. Je  me suis connecté il y a quelques semaines pour voir mon taux, avec un splendide __% affiché (quelle précision !), je me suis même déplacé à mon centre des impôts pour signaler mon arrivée et ma nouvelle situation, mais sans grand effet j'ai l'impression. Apparemment les employeurs appliquent des taux standard quand ils ne connaissent pas les taux de l'administration fiscale, mais ça je ne le savais pas.

Halp !

----------


## Zepolak

Je te souhaite bonne chance. J'espère (mais je doute) que c'est mieux fait en France qu'en Australie (alors que c'est en place en Australie depuis Mathusalem) où c'est en gros "lol ftg". La régularisation fait bien plaisir mais si t'as pas de réserve en arrivant, ça peut piquer des hannetons.

----------


## Cedski

Normalement tu peux réajuster à tout moment (enfin à partir de l'année prochaine), en gros tu vas faire une (des si tu es marié) simulation(s) de tes impôts 2019, ça te sort un taux, (ou deux taux ) et tu ajustes ton taux sur le site, ça devrait être renvoyé à ton employeur.

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est ce que m'a dit la nana du centre d'appel des impôts aussi. A partir du 2/1, je pourrais ajuster le taux, mais ça prendra 2 mois (!) pour que l'employeur le prenne en compte. Youpi banane.

----------


## as2pique

sachant que pour ceux qui ont essayé d'ajuster leur situation aujourd'hui, le site renvoi un gentil message après 5 pages de questionnaires : "site momentanément indisponible erreur 802 blablabla..."

----------


## Burr

Comme d'habitude, ils ont du mal à gérer la taille des tuyaux.
Mais quand ça marche, ça marche, j'ai pu le faire correctement du côté agent.
Si jamais, ça ne marche pas, vous pouvez envoyer un message (à partir de votre messagerie sécurisée) avec le changement familial demandé et tous vos revenus imposables prévus pour l'année 2019 pour que ce soit ensuite pris en compte.




> C'est ce que m'a dit la nana du centre d'appel des impôts aussi. A partir du 2/1, je pourrais ajuster le taux, mais ça prendra 2 mois (!) pour que l'employeur le prenne en compte. Youpi banane.


Par contre une fois que ton taux sera appliqué, tu seras en droit  de demander ce que l'on appelle une "réclamation avant impôts" auprès de ton service des impôts. C'est à dire te faire rembourser en avance ce que ton employeur a pris à tort du fait de l'impossibilité informatique de pouvoir le faire avant le 2 Janvier (ce qui d'une bêtise). Car le solde de l'Impôt sur le Revenu 2019 ne se fera qu'à l'été 2020 donc ça peut faire long le remboursement si tu ne fais aucune démarche.

----------


## DjudjRed

Bonjour amis canards et bonne année  ::lol:: 

J'ai aussi des questions concernant les revenus hors salaire:
mon employeur a démarré le prélèvement à la source sur le mois de décembre (le taux semble ok : 12,8%) : oui le salaire est versé le 3 janvier donc c'est du revenu 2019.
Par contre je perçois un loyer trimestriel d'une SCPI ... comme c'est soumis à la CSG et aux impôts, comment est-ce que cela se passe ? je devrais déclarer ces revenus complémentaires sur ma déclaration 2019 (en mai ) ? les loyers perçus en 2018 ne seront pas imposés ?
Quand est-ce que je vais payer les impôts sur ces loyers ?

----------


## arke0d

Petite question, ma femme a démissionné en septembre et est donc sans emploi et sans revenus pour le moment. Sur le site des impôts, il est toujours dit qu'elle aurait un taux de prélèvement à la source de 7% mais comme elle n'a pas ni salaire ni allocation du pole emploi je me demande bien sur quoi.
Si je déclare sa nouvelle situation, je pense que notre taux d'imposition devrait baisser cependant puisque ça fait 4 mois qu'elle est sans emploi mais qu'elle a s'est investit dans une activité associative, elle a fait une demande d'étude de son dossier à Pole Emploi pour voir si elle peut quand même bénéficier de son allocation chômage.

Je me dis qu'il serait bon de déclarer sa nouvelle situation cependant je ne sais pas si je met 0 revenu annuel pour sa déclaration ou si je prend en compte qu'elle aura peut-être l'allocation dont je ne connais pas le montant. Enfin bref, si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.

----------


## Darkath

Ca vous semble normale une base nette d'imposition de 5876€ pour une location de 35m² à paris (loyer autour de 950€). Ils m'ont en plus collé une majoration de 60% pour résidence secondaire que j'ai contesté (c'est une résidence principale non meublée bien évidemment, donc je ne devrais pas être soumis à cette majoration), ce qui fait que je paye dans les 1400€ de taxe d'habitation  ::wacko::

----------


## Burr

> Petite question, ma femme a démissionné en septembre et est donc sans emploi et sans revenus pour le moment. Sur le site des impôt, il est toujours dit qu'elle aurait un taux de prélèvement à la source de 7% mais comme elle n'a pas ni salaire ni allocation du pole emploi je me demande bien sur quoi.
> Si je déclare sa nouvelle situation, je pense que notre taux d'imposition devrait baisser cependant puisque ça fait 4 mois qu'elle est sans emploi mais qu'elle a s'est investit dans une activité associative, elle a fait une demande d'étude de son dossier à Pole Emploi pour voir si elle peut quand même bénéficier de son allocation chômage.
> 
> Je me dis qu'il serait bon de déclarer sa nouvelle situation cependant je ne sais pas si je met 0 revenu annuel pour sa déclaration ou si je prend en compte qu'elle aura peut-être l'allocation dont je ne connais pas le montant. Enfin bref, si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.


Ce qui est demandé quand tu fais ton changement de taux, c'est le total imposable prévu pour l'année 2019. 
En sachant que tu peux renseigner la situation telle qu'elle est maintenant et la modifier dans 3 mois si jamais elle perçoit un nouveau revenu ou des revenus pôle emploi. Comme cela aura également une incidence sur ton taux (sauf si individualisation), je t'encourage à le faire quitte à le remodifier prochainement, ça évitera d'avancer à tort des sommes qui seront remboursées bien plus tard. Sinon si elle ne perçoit rien, ça fera 7% de 0 donc rien de prélevé quelle que soit la manière.




> Bonjour amis canards et bonne année 
> 
> J'ai aussi des questions concernant les revenus hors salaire:
> mon employeur a démarré le prélèvement à la source sur le mois de décembre (le taux semble ok : 12,8%) : oui le salaire est versé le 3 janvier donc c'est du revenu 2019.
> Par contre je perçois un loyer trimestriel d'une SCPI ... comme c'est soumis à la CSG et aux impôts, comment est-ce que cela se passe ? je devrais déclarer ces revenus complémentaires sur ma déclaration 2019 (en mai ) ? les loyers perçus en 2018 ne seront pas imposés ?
> Quand est-ce que je vais payer les impôts sur ces loyers ?


Les revenus hors salaires seront principalement payé par des acomptes le 15 du mois.
Soit ces revenus sont réguliers et déjà présents sur les revenus 2017 et dans ce cas là, un acompte est déjà prévu et figure sur le dernier avis d'imposition. Soit ils sont perçu depuis 2018 et dans ce cas là, le mieux est de le signaler à partir de son compte particulier pour créer ses acomptes. Rien ne vous y oblige et aucune majoration ne sera appliquée. Par contre le rattrapage sera important au dépôt de la déclaration l'année d'après.
En gros les revenus 2018 ne seront pas imposés car considérés comme non exceptionnels (mais devront quand même sur la déclaration des revenus 2018 en 2019) mais tu peux déjà déclarer les revenus 2019 en ligne pour commencer à payer chaque mois par acompte les sommes correspondantes (ce qui peut également modifier ton taux de prélèvement à la source si ton revenu imposable augmente)




> Ca vous semble normale une base nette d'imposition de 5876€ pour une location de 35m² à paris (loyer autour de 950€). Ils m'ont en plus collé une majoration de 60% pour résidence secondaire que j'ai contesté (c'est une résidence principale non meublée bien évidemment, donc je ne devrais pas être soumis à cette majoration), ce qui fait que je paye dans les 1400€ de taxe d'habitation


La base nette d'imposition ne veut plus dire grand chose. Et l'idée qu'elle serait liée au montant du loyer est erronée. Cela a pu être le cas il y a très longtemps mais à force d'inflation et de coefficient d'actualisation appliqué chaque année, cela ne veut plus rien dire. Pourquoi résidence secondaire ? C'est un logement que tu loues pour être proche de ton travail ? Et tu déposes à une autre adresse ta déclaration de revenus ? Tu disposes de deux logements ?

----------


## arke0d

> Ce qui est demandé quand tu fais ton changement de taux, c'est le total imposable prévu pour l'année 2019. 
> En sachant que tu peux renseigner la situation telle qu'elle est maintenant et la modifier dans 3 mois si jamais elle perçoit un nouveau revenu ou des revenus pôle emploi. Comme cela aura également une incidence sur ton taux (sauf si individualisation), je t'encourage à le faire quitte à le remodifier prochainement, ça évitera d'avancer à tort des sommes qui seront remboursées bien plus tard. Sinon si elle ne perçoit rien, ça fera 7% de 0 donc rien de prélevé quelle que soit la manière.


Merci beaucoup, on en était arrivé à sensiblement la même conclusion mais je voulais qu'on me rassure  ::P:  . Je fais la modif lundi histoire d'être peinard. Encore Merci.

----------


## Darkath

> La base nette d'imposition ne veut plus dire grand chose. Et l'idée qu'elle serait liée au montant du loyer est erronée. Cela a pu être le cas il y a très longtemps mais à force d'inflation et de coefficient d'actualisation appliqué chaque année, cela ne veut plus rien dire. Pourquoi résidence secondaire ? C'est un logement que tu loues pour être proche de ton travail ? Et tu déposes à une autre adresse ta déclaration de revenus ? Tu disposes de deux logements ?


Non c'est ma résidence principale, mais je pense que je viens de comprendre. 

Y'a toujours l'ancienne adresse renseignée dans mes coordonnées, du coup ils ont pensé que j'avais 2 adresses  ::sad::

----------


## Burr

Es-tu sûr d'avoir renseigner correctement ton adresse au 01/01/18 sur ta déclaration des revenus 2017 ? Es-tu redevable de deux taxes d'habitation pour l'année 2018 ?

----------


## kikoro

Petite question:
Etant commercial et ayant 70% de ma paye en variable comment doit-ont choisir le taux imposable pour le 2019?(sachant que la paye peut varier du simple au double selon les mois)
J'ai du gagné 30k net en 2018.
Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Burr

Pas évident. Le mieux serait d'estimer une moyenne à l'année. Est ce que tu as des chances de t'éloigner beaucoup de ce montant de 30000 sur 2019 ? En sachant que tu peux tout à fait changer chaque mois de taux (mais qu'il y aura toujours un décalage de 2 à 3 mois le temps que ce soit effectif). Là comme ça je  te dirais d'estimer ce que tu penses gagner en 2019 au vu des années passées et de rafraîchir tous les 3 mois si tu vois quelques différences.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Les revenus hors salaires seront principalement payé par des acomptes le 15 du mois.
> Soit ces revenus sont réguliers et déjà présents sur les revenus 2017 et dans ce cas là, un acompte est déjà prévu et figure sur le dernier avis d'imposition. Soit ils sont perçu depuis 2018 et dans ce cas là, le mieux est de le signaler à partir de son compte particulier pour créer ses acomptes. Rien ne vous y oblige et aucune majoration ne sera appliquée. Par contre le rattrapage sera important au dépôt de la déclaration l'année d'après.
> En gros les revenus 2018 ne seront pas imposés car considérés comme non exceptionnels (mais devront quand même sur la déclaration des revenus 2018 en 2019) mais tu peux déjà déclarer les revenus 2019 en ligne pour commencer à payer chaque mois par acompte les sommes correspondantes (ce qui peut également modifier ton taux de prélèvement à la source si ton revenu imposable augmente)


Merci pour la réponse Burr  ::): 
Ces revenus fonciers sont effectifs depuis octobre 2018 et je les perçois chaque trimestre (jan, avr, juil et oct). 
Donc effectivement je suppose que le versement d'octobre 2018 ne sera pas soumis à l'imposition mais que ce sera le cas des loyers de 2019.
Plutôt que d'attendre le mois de mai je vais modifier ma situation dès que le site des impôts sera un peu moins sollicité, histoire d'anticiper le surplus d'impôts. Cela dit comme j'ai aussi droit à la réduction d'impôts sur les intérêts de l'emprunt ça devrait pas faire trop lourd au début

----------


## cotueur

En 2017 j'ai changé de boulot en cours d'année et gagné plus, je me suis donc fait fumé en 2018 à rattrapper 1000 balles par mois.

Le taux d'imposition pour 2019 est donc calculé d'après mes revenus 2017. Sachant qu'en 2017 je n'ai pas touché autant qu'en 2018, sachant que j'ai été augmenté fin 2017 et encore fin 2018.

Pour éviter de me refaire fumer, je voudrais calculer mon nouveau pourcentage d'imposition.

Comment je peux évaluer mon net imposable dès maintenant pour changer au plus vite  et éviter de me manger une réévaluation de 2-3000€?  ::unsure:: 
A vue de nez j'estime qu'il faudrait que je donne 200-250€ de plus par mois.

----------


## Cedski

> En 2017 j'ai changé de boulot en cours d'année et gagné plus, je me suis donc fait fumé en 2018 à rattrapper 1000 balles par mois.
> 
> Le taux d'imposition pour 2019 est donc calculé d'après mes revenus 2017. Sachant qu'en 2017 je n'ai pas touché autant qu'en 2018, sachant que j'ai été augmenté fin 2017 et encore fin 2018.
> 
> Pour éviter de me refaire fumer, je voudrais calculer mon nouveau pourcentage d'imposition.
> 
> Comment je peux évaluer mon net imposable dès maintenant pour changer au plus vite  et éviter de me manger une réévaluation de 2-3000€? 
> A vue de nez j'estime qu'il faudrait que je donne 200-250€ de plus par mois.


Si ces revenus *supplémentaires* sont dans une tranche d'imposition fixe (du genre 30%, la plage est relativement vaste), c'est assez facile, tu calcules 30% de tes revenus supplémentaire, c'est ce que tu auras à payer en plus. 

Si c'est plus compliqué tu vas faire une simulation sur le site des impots.

----------


## DjudjRed

Sinon sur ta fiche de salaire tu as un champs "Net Imposable" où on cumule chaque mois le montant net déclaré aux impôts. 
Pour l'estimation sur l'année je pense qu'en multipliant le montant de janvier par 12 tu devrais trouver un total proche du vrai (si tu as des primes genre un 13eme mois, tu ajoutes au total)

----------


## cotueur

Ah si je prends ma feuille de décembre, j'applique mon pourcentage d'augmentation, j'aurais mon net imposable 2019. Parfait, ça me paraît une bonne approximation.

----------


## Playford

Coin.

J'ai déclarer ma fille née en 2018 aux impôts.

Au passage c'est quand même pas très clair de savoir où il faut faire cette déclaration puisqu'il faut aller dans la rubrique pour gérer son taux de prélèvement pour le faire alors que l'ancienne rubrique est toujours affichée.

Bizarrement il m'ont demandé mon net imposable de 2018. N'ayant pas encore reçu ma paye de décembre j'ai fais une estimation  (chiffre de novembre + un mois environ).

Résultat: je ne suis plus imposable.

Mais aucun justificatif ne m'a été demandé (j'ai juste mis le chiffre 1 dans une case), vous savez cette déclaration suffit ou s'ils vont revenir me demandé des trucs ?

Je n'ai pas non plus trouvez comment avoir un document qui pourrait servir de justificatif pour prouver que je ne suis pas imposable.

Ayant un salaire trop élevé pour les aides que je connais (genre la CAF), savez-vous s'il existe des aides ou avantages qui dépendent du taux d'imposition mais pas du salaire ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

C'est ton seul enfant ? Si tu est devenu non-imposable avec juste un enfant ton salaire ne doit pas être si élevé que ça (après tu as peut-être un gros salaire mais plein de frais réels  ::P:  ).

L'allocation de base de la PAJE par exemple : https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nds-de-revenus

Ou encore le CMG  (aide à la garde) :https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nt-et-plafonds

Tu as plusieurs plafonds avec des aides plus ou moins réduites selon ton niveau de salaire.

----------


## Playford

> C'est ton seul enfant ? Si tu est devenu non-imposable avec juste un enfant ton salaire ne doit pas être si élevé que ça (après tu as peut-être un gros salaire mais plein de frais réels  ).
> 
> L'allocation de base de la PAJE par exemple : https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nds-de-revenus
> 
> Ou encore le CMG  (aide à la garde) :https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...nt-et-plafonds
> 
> Tu as plusieurs plafonds avec des aides plus ou moins réduites selon ton niveau de salaire.


Un couple avec un enfant et un salaire net imposable à environ 36k€.

Avant la déclaration de ma fille j'avais un taux à 2.6% si je me souvient bien soit environ 80€ de prélèvement sur salaire d'après ma boite (ce qui correspond bien à ce que payait avec le prélèvement mensuel si je le ramène à 12 mois).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Un couple avec un enfant et un salaire net imposable à environ 36k€.
> 
> Avant la déclaration de ma fille j'avais un taux à 2.6% si je me souvient bien soit environ 80€ de prélèvement sur salaire d'après ma boite (ce qui correspond bien à ce que payait avec le prélèvement mensuel si je le ramène à 12 mois).


Bah voilà tu as droit à la demi-PAJE par exemple.

----------


## Playford

> Bah voilà tu as droit à la demi-PAJE par exemple.


Y a un truc que je ne pige pas pas dans leur table là.

Taux partiel
Famille avec un seul revenu
1 enfant : 31 659 euros
2 enfants : 37 991 euros
[...]
Famille monoparentales ou avec deux revenus
1 enfant : 41 4840 euros
2 enfants : 48 172 euros
[...]

Si tu as 2 revenus, tu peux avoir une aide à une limite plus élevé qu'avec un seul revenu ?
Ils considèrent que la famille à un revenu n'a pas les même frais de garde je suppose.

En tous cas, avec 1 revenu dans la famille et 1 enfant (née en septembre), je suis bien hors limite.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Ah oui pardon autant pour moi.

----------


## Ventilo

Help,
j'ai une merde avec la TH : ma femme était mensualisée pour nous deux pour la TH, sauf que la DGFIP nous a remboursé l'intégralité des mensualités vendredi 18.
Début janvier j'avais reçu une lettre de relance + majoration, dont je n'avais pas eu le temps de m'occuper (pour moi c'était payé en plus).

Je vais payer le principal, mais je demande la remise de la majo. 
Je passe par econtact, je dis qu'on a payé tout 2018 et je demande gentiment qu'ils me suppriment cette majo qu'on nous réclame parce qu'ils sont pas capables de rapprocher le compte de deux personnes pacsées, et une fois qu'ils ont enlevé la majo je paie ?

Ou je paie tout de suite le principal et la majo et je demande la remise après ?

La relance commence à dater un peu et je ne compte pas me prendre un ATD sur ma paie avec l'appel des RH qui va bien  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Praetor

Paie de suite pour montrer ta bonne foi.

----------


## Baynie

> Help,
> j'ai une merde avec la TH : ma femme était mensualisée pour nous deux pour la TH, sauf que la DGFIP nous a remboursé l'intégralité des mensualités vendredi 18.
> Début janvier j'avais reçu une lettre de relance + majoration, dont je n'avais pas eu le temps de m'occuper (pour moi c'était payé en plus).
> 
> Je vais payer le principal, mais je demande la remise de la majo. 
> Je passe par econtact, je dis qu'on a payé tout 2018 et je demande gentiment qu'ils me suppriment cette majo qu'on nous réclame parce qu'ils sont pas capables de rapprocher le compte de deux personnes pacsées, et une fois qu'ils ont enlevé la majo je paie ?
> 
> Ou je paie tout de suite le principal et la majo et je demande la remise après ?
> 
> La relance commence à dater un peu et je ne compte pas me prendre un ATD sur ma paie avec l'appel des RH qui va bien


Si tu payes tout tout de suite après t'es dépendant du fait qu'ils arrivent à te rembourser la majoration (ce qui peut prendre un moment). 
Je te conseil de faire un chèque du montant de la TH sans majoration. Dans le courrier d'envoie du chèque tu expliques la situation et tu mets les référence econtact qui montrent que le probleme a été signalé à l'administration.

----------


## Zepolak

Pour compléter, en gros, c'est vraiment où est-ce que tu places le curseur entre tranquilité d'esprit et compte courant.
Si tu paies tout de suite, tu peux attendre un moment avant de récupérer les sous. Si tu paies pas tout, tout de suite, tu peux t'inquièter pendant un moment de savoir si "tout va bien". Projettes-toi dans les deux situations dans genre 1 mois (voire 2) et choisis en fonction.

----------


## Baynie

> Pour compléter, en gros, c'est vraiment où est-ce que tu places le curseur entre tranquilité d'esprit et compte courant.
> Si tu paies tout de suite, tu peux attendre un moment avant de récupérer les sous. Si tu paies pas tout, tout de suite, tu peux t'inquièter pendant un moment de savoir si "tout va bien". Projettes-toi dans les deux situations dans genre 1 mois (voire 2) et choisis en fonction.


"
Les impôts sont pas aussi rigide que ça. C'est pas forcément "paye tout"/"paye rien". 
Si tu payes le montant que tu penses leur devoir (donc sans majoration), ça montre que tu es de bonne foi vu que tu payes. Et pour les impôts, tu leur évites la procédure de remboursement de trop-perçu.
Mais tu peux pas faire ça en payant par internet (vu que tu choisis pas le montant), donc faut payer par chèque.

----------


## znokiss

Dites, l'an dernier j'avais à payer un peu d'impôts, mais j'ai bénéficié d'un crédit d'impôt (chaudière bois) qui a fait que j'ai au final reçu plus de sous que j'en ai donné. 

Est-ce que ça me fait entrer dans la catégorie "n'a pas payé d’impôts en 2018" ? Rapport aux subventions à l'achat d'un véhicule électrique neuf  ::siffle::

----------


## fishinou

T'es sûr que la catégorie c'est "n'a pas payé d’impôts en 2018" et pas "non imposable" ?

Car ce n'est pas la même chose. Et toi tu es imposable de ce que tu dis.

----------


## znokiss

Ah oui, en effet. Je suis bien imposable, même si j'ai rien payé. 
Bon, tant pis pour la subvention.

----------


## fishinou

> Ah oui, en effet. Je suis bien imposable, même si j'ai rien payé. 
> Bon, tant pis pour la subvention.


Techniquement tu as payés ... enfin, l'état t'as donné ton crédit d'impôts en se payant au passage.

----------


## Playford

> T'es sûr que la catégorie c'est "n'a pas payé d’impôts en 2018" et pas "non imposable" ?
> 
> Car ce n'est pas la même chose. Et toi tu es imposable de ce que tu dis.


C'est quoi la différence ?

En déclarant ma fille née en 2018, je suis passé à 0€ pour le prélèvement à la source.
Je suis non imposable ou pas ?

----------


## fishinou

> C'est quoi la différence ?


2 choses : soit tu es imposable, soit tu ne l'es pas.

- Si tu n'es pas imposable, tu ne payes pas d'impots.

- Si tu es imposable, tu payes des impôts.

A partir de là, si tu es imposable, mais dispose d'un crédit d'impots > au montant d'impôts que tu devrais payer, l'état te rends des sous et tu n'est pas prélever de l'impot puisque l'état se sert au passage. C'est le cas de Zno (et le mien) d'ou l'impression de "ne pas payer d'impot". Mais ça ne fais pas de nous des gens "non imposable".

A toi de voir ou tu te situes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En déclarant ma fille née en 2018, je suis passé à 0€ pour le prélèvement à la source.
> Je suis non imposable ou pas ?


Tu en aura le coeur net en faisant ta déclaration en Mai  :;):

----------


## Praetor

> Ah oui, en effet. Je suis bien imposable, même si j'ai rien payé. 
> Bon, tant pis pour la subvention.


Ispice de suisse évadé fiscal  :Cell:

----------


## znokiss

.. Suisse du Jura. 
En fait, c'est un peu comme un Suisse normal, mais avec une paye de français.

----------


## Praetor

> .. Suisse du Jura. 
> En fait, c'est un peu comme un Suisse normal, mais avec une paye de français.


Il existe des frontaliers à l'envers, qui habitent en Suisse et travaillent en France. Des fous  ::wacko:: 
J'ai un collègue qui a fait ça avant.

----------


## Praetor

> .. Suisse du Jura. 
> En fait, c'est un peu comme un Suisse normal, mais avec une paye de français.


Il existe des frontaliers à l'envers, qui habitent en Suisse et travaillent en France. Des fous  ::wacko:: 
J'ai un collègue qui a fait ça avant.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Il existe des frontaliers à l'envers, qui habitent en Suisse et travaillent en France. Des fous 
> J'ai un collègue qui a fait ça avant.


Ma femme était comme ça, frontalière à l'envers: habitant au Luxembourg et travaillant en Allemagne. Du coup, il y a quand même moins de monde sur la route ou dans le train dans ce sens là le matin.  :;): 
Et puisqu'on parle d'impôts, après notre mariage j'ai vu la différence avec l'imposition collective et la différence de salaire qui fait que (Salaire Lux + Salaire All)/2 est bien inférieur à Salaire Lux et donc le taux global a chuté drastiquement.  ::):

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Salut les coins, comme je sais qu'il y a des agents de l'administration fiscale dans le coin, je viens à la pêche aux infos  ::): 

Questions impôts locaux :
Voilà, j'ai vendu mon appartement début septembre 2018, pour acheter une maison avec madame fin septembre 2018.

Le notaire m'a confirmé qu'il transmettait à l'administration fiscale l'acte de vente et que tout suivrait. Sauf que j'ai été prélevé automatiquement en janvier de la taxe foncière et de la taxe d'habitation comme si rien n'avait changé.
J'avais pourtant signalé mon changement d'adresse et demandé un nouvel échéancier sur la base de ce qu'avait réglé le précédent propriétaire de la maison (au moins pour la taxe foncière) qui m'a été refusé.
Bref, je paye pour ce que je ne devrais pas payer, mais je ne peux pas payer pour ce que je devrais  ::wacko::  :;): 

Donc mes questions :
- Pour les prélèvements automatiques en cours, est ce que je dois informer mon centre des impôts qu'ayant vendu mon bien ils doivent interrompre les prélèvements et me rembourser ? Ou cela va t il se régulariser tout seul ?
- Pour la maison, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut mettre en place une mensualisation sur la base de la précédente TF. Les impôts n'ont ils pas moyen de retrouver le bien dans leurs dossiers (la raison qui m'a été invoquée est que ce n'est pas possible en l'absence d'une estimation, sauf que j'ai mieux, je leur ai fourni le montant de l'an dernier) ?
- Enfin, je me suis pacsé le 13 septembre 2018. Je n'ai pas encore déclaré cet état de fait aux impôts car le formulaire en ligne demande tout un tas d'infos sur nos revenus et déductions de 2018, et comme madame est enseignante, je n'ai pas encore tous ses bulletins de salaire pour fournir ces infos. Est-ce grave si j'attends notre prochaine déclaration ou bien faut il déclarer le changement de situation tout de suite (nous n'avons pas d'enfants, donc concrètement, ça ne devrait rien changer).

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Praetor

> Le notaire m'a confirmé qu'il transmettait à l'administration fiscale l'acte de vente et que tout suivrait.


Ça prend des mois. C'est normal que le fisc ne soit pas encore au courant.




> Pour les prélèvements automatiques en cours, est ce que je dois informer mon centre des impôts qu'ayant vendu mon bien ils doivent interrompre les prélèvements et me rembourser ? Ou cela va t il se régulariser tout seul ?


Envoie un mail au fisc avec une copie de l'acte de vente et demande l'annulation des prélèvements. Sinon tu vas payer tout les mois jusqu'à ce qu'ils établissent les avis d'imposition en automne  ::P: 




> Pour la maison, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut mettre en place une mensualisation sur la base de la précédente TF


Parce que ce ne sont pas des flèches  ::ninja:: 
Il me semble qu'on ne peut pas demander une mensualisation pour l'année en cours, t'aurais dû t'y prendre l'année dernière. Pour cette année il te faudra sans doute tout payer d'un coup en automne, donc pense à mettre de coté (en gros épargne ce qu'ils t'auraient prélevé si tu étais mensualisé).

----------


## Meneldil

Salut, je pense que ma question a déjà été posée 100 fois, mais je n'en trouve pas de réponse dans les quelques pages précédentes, et les infos sur les sites officiels semblent être rédigée de manière à être incompréhensibles par le commun des mortels.

Sur quoi est basé l'impôt 2018 ? Je pensais que c'était sur les revenus 2017, mais mon frère me dit que c'est mon employeur qui a transmis mon revenu estimé à l'administration.

Je demande parce que ma copine et moi travaillons dans la même boîte, qu'elle gagne légèrement plus que moi mais paie la moitié de ce que je paie. Si le taux de prélèvement est calculé sur les revenus 2017 (où j'ai eu d'autres sources de revenus et ait gagné bien plus), ça me paraît logique. Si c'est calculé sur les revenus estimés de l'année, ben je me fais entuber pour une raison que j'ignore.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Salut, je pense que ma question a déjà été posée 100 fois, mais je n'en trouve pas de réponse dans les quelques pages précédentes, et les infos sur les sites officiels semblent être rédigée de manière à être incompréhensibles par le commun des mortels.
> 
> Sur quoi est basé l'impôt 2018 ? Je pensais que c'était sur les revenus 2017, mais mon frère me dit que c'est mon employeur qui a transmis mon revenu estimé à l'administration.
> 
> Je demande parce que ma copine et moi travaillons dans la même boîte, qu'elle gagne légèrement plus que moi mais paie la moitié de ce que je paie. Si le taux de prélèvement est calculé sur les revenus 2017 (où j'ai eu d'autres sources de revenus et ait gagné bien plus), ça me paraît logique. Si c'est calculé sur les revenus estimés de l'année, ben je me fais entuber pour une raison que j'ignore.


C'est ton taux d'imposition qui est estimé avec tes revenus 2017 (déclarés en mai 2018) et le montant des impôts sur le revenu que tu aurais dû payer dessus (en 2018 donc).
Ce taux est appliqué sur ton salaire 2019 pour être prélevé à la source, et sera réévalué en mai lorsque tu feras ta déclaration de revenus 2018.
Et ainsi de suite chaque année.

Donc je dirais que pour ton cas, comme tu as gagné beaucoup d'argent en 2017, il est normal que ton taux d'imposition soit élevé, et il devrait être revu à la baisse à partir du moment où tu feras ta déclaration au mois de mai. Je crois qu'il est quand même possible de rectifier le tir en avance de phase sur le site des impôts.
Vu que tu connais le montant de tes revenus 2018, tu dois pouvoir demander à réajuster le taux d'imposition.

----------


## Playford

> 2 choses : soit tu es imposable, soit tu ne l'es pas.
> 
> 
> Tu en aura le coeur net en faisant ta déclaration en Mai


Ma feuille de salaire de janvier indiquait un prélèvement de 0€.

Je suis content de voir que le traitement ma déclaration faite début janvier a été traitée dès le premier mois.
Ça va un peu compenser le coût des couches et du lait maternel.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Question noob et surement déjà posée 100 fois : quand on a employé à domicile en 2018, on le déclare où et quand ?

----------


## fishinou

Comme d'hab, dans ta déclaration de ... Mai ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Maici  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Dites, a quel endroit je peux contrôler comment est calculé mon impôt a la source?

Parce qu'a revenu égal je paye 40% de plus que l'an dernier là  :tired: .

----------


## Ithilsul

> Dites, a quel endroit je peux contrôler comment est calculé mon impôt a la source?
> 
> Parce qu'a revenu égal je paye 40% de plus que l'an dernier là .


Personnellement mon bulletin de salaire indique le % qui est prélevé sur le net fiscal.

----------


## fishinou

Moi aussi ! 0% donc #sansdent

----------


## Baron

> Dites, a quel endroit je peux contrôler comment est calculé mon impôt a la source?
> 
> Parce qu'a revenu égal je paye 40% de plus que l'an dernier là .


https://www.economie.gouv.fr/preleve...ux-prelevement

----------


## Next

Je crois que j'ai un soucis.
Pendant 3 ans j'ai employé une assistante maternelle. Son salaire, ses charges tout a bien été payé, déclarer sur Pajemploi toussa... Sauf qu'en regardant les attestions fiscales de ces derniers je viens de me rendre compte que montant qu'ils sont censés transmettre aux impôts bah il figure pas sur ma déclaration (les lignes 7GA et 7GG)
Y en a quand même pour 3 ans de possible "avantage fiscaux" qui semble pas avoir été transmis.  ::|:

----------


## fishinou

Et t'as pas vérifié quand tu faisait ta déclaration ?  ::O: 

Bon courage pour rattrapé ça, mais je crois que le délai c'est 3 ans justement donc signal leur au plus vite !

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, 3 ans pour rectifier une déclaration donc ne traine pas.

----------


## Next

J'irais lundi. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Vous avez deja vu un centre des impots ouvert le vendredi vous? Avec tout le monde a son poste sans personne en rtt ou en arret?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Les mails, ça marche bien aussi

----------


## Next

Tu voudrais pas non plus que je leur mache le boulot en scannant les attestions et en surlignant les montants a reporté?
si je me deplace la personne sera obliger de se lever au moins une fois soit pour prendre les documents soit pour aller les scanner/photocopier.

----------


## znokiss

J'avoue avoir eu de très bon résultats par mail via l'interface impots.gouv.machin et plus jamais j'irais sur place sauf à devoir y aller impérativement pour telle démarche ou signature.

----------


## Ventilo

> Tu voudrais pas non plus que je leur mache le boulot en scannant les attestions et en surlignant les montants a reporté?
> si je me deplace la personne sera obliger de se lever au moins une fois soit pour prendre les documents soit pour aller les scanner/photocopier.


Ou plutôt elle te dira de passer par impôts.gouv..
Profite bientôt l'accueil physique va fermer.

----------


## Praetor

Envoi un mail par ton espace personnel maintenant, là tout de suite, pour fixer le délai.

Et il me semble que tu peux rectifier tes déclarations directement dans ton espace perso. En gros tu la modifies et ça t'enregistre une nouvelle version.

----------


## Next

Hahaha c'est magique, je leur parle bien d'une assistante maternelle (et non d'une garde d'enfant à domicile ou de babysitting) je leur joins les attestations de Pajemploi et ils me renvoient vers Cesu.
Vous comprenez pourquoi j'aurais préféré l’accueil physique, là j'ai l'impression que c'est un bot qui me répond. Il répond correctement à la 1ere partie du mail (mais contredit l'autre organisme) et répond à coté à la seconde. (visiblement il pense que je suis l'employé et non l'employeur)
Je viens de renvoyer un mail avec la même pièce jointe mais cette fois avec écris en gras l'intitulé de la chose. Et là miracle : votre demande est en cours de traitement.

----------


## Baron

> montant qu'ils sont censés transmettre aux impôts bah il figure pas sur ma déclaration (les lignes 7GA et 7GG)


Il n'y a pas, et il n'y a jamais eu, un report automatique des dépenses ouvrant droit à réduction ou crédit d'impôt.




> Vous avez deja vu un centre des impots ouvert le vendredi vous? Avec tout le monde a son poste sans personne en rtt ou en arret?


Les Centres des Finances Publiques (appellation depuis 2008) sont toujours ouverts, 5 jours sur 7, sauf caractère exceptionnel (comme un mouvement de grève). Mais comme beaucoup d'autres services, ils n'ont pas le temps de recevoir les usagers, ce qui peut se traduire par des fermetures au public sur des demi-journées, voir journées.




> Tu voudrais pas non plus que je leur mache le boulot en scannant les attestions et en surlignant les montants a reporté?
> si je me deplace la personne sera obliger de se lever au moins une fois soit pour prendre les documents soit pour aller les scanner/photocopier.


En deux points : ce n'est pas le travail des services donc tu ne mâches rien à personne et de deux, surtout, ne te déplace pas, c'est toi qui t'assiéras sur le crédit d'impôt.




> Hahaha c'est magique, je leur parle bien d'une assistante maternelle (et non d'une garde d'enfant à domicile ou de babysitting) je leur joins les attestations de Pajemploi et ils me renvoient vers Cesu.
> Vous comprenez pourquoi j'aurais préféré l’accueil physique, là j'ai l'impression que c'est un bot qui me répond. Il répond correctement à la 1ere partie du mail (mais contredit l'autre organisme) et répond à coté à la seconde. (visiblement il pense que je suis l'employé et non l'employeur)
> Je viens de renvoyer un mail avec la même pièce jointe mais cette fois avec écris en gras l'intitulé de la chose. Et là miracle : votre demande est en cours de traitement.


En même temps, il suffit d'ouvrir une réclamation par le biais de son compte fiscal ("j'ai omis des porter en case tant le montant tant de dépenses dont vous trouverez le justificatif ci-joint") et de mettre la copie des attestations des montants versés. 5 minutes chrono, moins de temps que pour venir poster ici.

----------


## nova

> Il n'y a pas, et il n'y a jamais eu, un report automatique des dépenses ouvrant droit à réduction ou crédit d'impôt.


Je me permet de préciser : Sur la déclaration papier oui mais sur la déclaration internet si enfin ca demande de reporter le chiffre mais le chiffre apparait (tout dépends de l'organisme mais quand c'est un truc sérieux genre Urssaf ca apparait). Je sais que t'es aux impots mais je me tape 50 déclarations d'IRPP environ par an et j'ai déja vu plein de fois le truc. Mais oui en général tout n'y est pas.

----------


## Next

En général ya des gens qui ont vraiment pas d'humour ici.  :tired: 

Et histoire d'enfoncer le clou voila ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur l'attestation Pajemploi :



> Quel que soit le mode déclaratif de vos revenus (internet, sur impots.gouv.fr ou envoi de déclaration papier), vous ne devez plus joindre l'attestation fiscale Pajemploi avec votre déclaration de revenus. Le montant y figurant est transmis à l'administration fiscale.


Alors que j'ai omis de vérifier ma déclaration 2 ans de suite comme un con ok, que je fasse de l'humour pas drôle sur le manque de zéle de nos amis de l'administration fiscale ca passe mais quand je prends à lettre ce que me dis un organisme et qu'un autre me dit le contraire en ayant visiblement mal comprit ma situation vous n'allez pas dire que c'est moi le soucis?

De toute facon comme l'indique mon précédent post ca y est c'est envoyé, ils ont les montants à reporter avec les attestations. Ils en feront ce qu'ils veulent moi j'ai fais ce que j'avais à faire on a juste eut du mal à se comprendre.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Donc tout va bien, non ?

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon j'ai envoyé ma déclaration, selon mes estimations, mon taux moyen est de 4,13%. Les impôts me doivent 1889€ de remboursement par rapport au prélèvement à la source (Luxembourg).  :B): 

Moralité: mariez-vous, faîtes des gosses, et prenez des dettes (emprunt immobilier), et vous paierez moins d'impôts.  ::P:

----------


## Ventilo

En France les emprunts ne sont pas déductibles...  ::(:

----------


## MiniaAr

> En France les emprunts ne sont pas déductibles...


Juste les intérêts débiteurs, et juste pendant la période de construction (j'ai acheté sur plan), avant l'occupation. Car pendant cette période, on paie les intérêts du prêt, et un loyer, c'est pas facile facile.

----------


## nova

> Juste les intérêts débiteurs, et juste pendant la période de construction (j'ai acheté sur plan), avant l'occupation. Car pendant cette période, on paie les intérêts du prêt, et un loyer, c'est pas facile facile.


Avant l'occupation , putain c'etait ya longtemps.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Pas mal l'excuse de l'humour  :^_^: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon par contre prépare toi au contrôle fiscal.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Juste les intérêts débiteurs, et juste pendant la période de construction (j'ai acheté sur plan), avant l'occupation. Car pendant cette période, on paie les intérêts du prêt, et un loyer, c'est pas facile facile.


Je crois qu'avec la loi Pinel (pô sur du nom) tu peux déduire ces mêmes intérêts sur la totalité de la durée de l'emprunt à condition de louer ton bien à quelqu'un qui n'est pas un parent.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je crois qu'avec la loi Pinel (pô sur du nom) tu peux déduire ces mêmes intérêts sur la totalité de la durée de l'emprunt à condition de louer ton bien à quelqu'un qui n'est pas un parent.


Oui mais y'a un plafond de loyer a respecter non? Du coup en general les propriétaires n'y gagnent pas des masses. (peut être que les locataires si, et que c'est l'intérêt du truc au final).

----------


## fishinou

> Je crois qu'avec la loi Pinel (pô sur du nom) tu peux déduire ces mêmes intérêts sur la totalité de la durée de l'emprunt à condition de louer ton bien à quelqu'un qui n'est pas un parent.


Pas sûr la totalité de la durée de l'emprunt non, y'a un nombre d'année max il me semble (autour de 9 ans je crois).
Enfin d'après mes beaux-parents qui sont concernés. Cela dit eux ils ont le truc d'avant (Robien ?) Donc peut être que pour Pinel c'est pour toute la durée en effet ...

Ouai v'la le poste d'expert en mousse  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui mais y'a un plafond de loyer a respecter non? Du coup en general les propriétaires n'y gagnent pas des masses. (peut être que les locataires si, et que c'est l'intérêt du truc au final).


Oui, il y'a un plafond de loyer. Le locataire s'y retrouve a peine, le proprio est pas a plaindre par contre ^^

(toujours selon mes beaux-parents, pas sûr que ça ai changé en passant a Pinel).

----------


## DjudjRed

Bah l'idée ça reste de faire payer le bien par le locataire  ::P:  (z'avaient qu'à acheter ... sales pôvres  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Praetor

Quand tu loues tu peux toujours déduire la totalité des intérêts. Les divers dispositifs permettent en plus de déduire une partie du prix d’achat.

----------


## Baron

> Je me permet de préciser : Sur la déclaration papier oui mais sur la déclaration internet si enfin ca demande de reporter le chiffre mais le chiffre apparait (tout dépends de l'organisme mais quand c'est un truc sérieux genre Urssaf ca apparait). Je sais que t'es aux impots mais je me tape 50 déclarations d'IRPP environ par an et j'ai déja vu plein de fois le truc. Mais oui en général tout n'y est pas.


Effectivement, soyons précis : le report ne se fait pas du fait que, contrairement par exemple aux DSN qui répondent à des obligations de dépôt bien cadrées, les dépenses ouvrant droit à RI/CI sont beaucoup plus exotiques. De fait on donne une indication des infos que l’on a (pour aider) mais on ne reporte pas. D’autant que ça ne nous ennuie pas qu’on oublie un RI/CI, alors qu’on aime pas trop pour les revenus  ::ninja:: 




> En général ya des gens qui ont vraiment pas d'humour ici.


Je suis vite sensible dès qu’il y a des critiques un peu rapides - et même pour deconner - de nos services. Si c’est argumenté, on peut discuter ; mais comme je l’ai dit des palanquées de fois sur ce fil, vu que c’est pour aider et que y a des gens du crû qui donnent de leur temps, je m’attends un peu plus à des louanges  ::ninja:: 




> Et histoire d'enfoncer le clou voila ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur l'attestation Pajemploi :
> 
> 
> Alors que j'ai omis de vérifier ma déclaration 2 ans de suite comme un con ok, que je fasse de l'humour pas drôle sur le manque de zéle de nos amis de l'administration fiscale ca passe mais quand je prends à lettre ce que me dis un organisme et qu'un autre me dit le contraire en ayant visiblement mal comprit ma situation vous n'allez pas dire que c'est moi le soucis?
> 
> De toute facon comme l'indique mon précédent post ca y est c'est envoyé, ils ont les montants à reporter avec les attestations. Ils en feront ce qu'ils veulent moi j'ai fais ce que j'avais à faire on a juste eut du mal à se comprendre.


Justement il faut bien lire le truc : il ne faut joindre L’ATTESTATION. Mais de manière plus générale, ça fait longtemps qu’on dit aux contribuables, sauf exceptions, de ne joindre AUCUN JUSTIFICATIF. Normal, on a des recoupements. Mais par contre, une déclaration, comme son nom l’indique, c’est DÉCLARATIF. Donc il faut reporter, écrire, mentionner, bref, ne pas omettre. Ce n’est donc EN RIEN un manque de zèle de nos services.

----------


## Ventilo

Pas grave bientot ils ne déclareront plus rien et quand l'IR sera une CSG bis ils regretteront la complexité de la déclaration.

Bordel j'ai le SIE qui fait un avis de 3 € pour un PAS non payé sur une indemnité de décembre versée  début janvier. 3€ bordel ! :Cell:

----------


## Baron

Hein? ::huh::

----------


## Meneldil

Salut les canards. Question très bête, mais dont je ne trouve aucune réponse claire, étant donné que la plupart des sites emploient un jargon incompréhensible par le commun des mortels.

Sur quoi est basé le prélèvement à la source retenu par notre employeur ? Sur l'intégralité des impôts payés pour l'année 2017, ou sur le salaire que me verse, en 2019, mon patron ?

J'explique : ma compagne et moi venons d'être augmentés. Du coup, on s'est penchés vraiment sur notre feuille de salaire. On bosse dans la même boîte et nos salaires sont calculés en fonction d'un échelon national. Or, alors qu'elle gagne 200€ de plus que moi (alors qu'elle a un échelon inférieur, je capte rien, mais c'est un autre problème à éclaircir avec notre boîte), je paie le double d'IR à la source. Ouatte ze phoque ?

En vrai, j'imagine que c'est parce que mon taux de prélèvement est calculé sur l'année 2017 (2018?), et qu'à l'époque, j'avais une deuxième source de revenu (et que je devais donc me situer dans une tranche supérieure). Ce qui ne sera pas le cas en 2019. Du coup, comment je vais récupérer le fric que je paie très probablement en trop, vu que cette deuxième source de revenus n'existe pas cette année ? Est-il possible de prévenir l'administration pour qu'il réévalue mon taux de prélèvement dès maintenant, ou devrai-je attendre la fin de l'année ?

----------


## smokytoks

Les vrais répondront plus en détail mais, sauf erreur de ma part, tu peux réajuster ton taux tout seul comme un grand...

Faut juste faire attention, comme à l'époque des tiers ou de la mensualisation, à ne pas te planter de plus de 10% par rapport au réel...

----------


## Baron

Oui effectivement on se base sur les revenus précédemment déclarés et pas ceux de 2018 qu'on ne connaît pas encore (et encore moins 2019)

Tu vas à cet endroit : https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...ement-a-source

Et tu as toutes les explications utiles pour moduler. Sachant qu'une mise à jour de taux peut prendre 3 mois (s'il n'y a aucun souci), tu seras proche de la correction automatique de taux (prévue pour septembre). 

Pour les explications de fond tu peux aller là : https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/f...r_2019_v11.pdf

La fiche 26 va te parler : tu vois quels sont les cas où tu peux avoir un remboursement, sachant qu'une modulation en rapport avec une perte de revenus peut fonctionner mais c'est seulement cette année, parce qu'on ne pouvait pas moduler son taux avant début janvier 2019 (ce qui ne sera pas le cas les prochaines années)

Je précise, au cas où, que la contemporanéité du PAS ne se traduit par la connaissance instantanée des revenus que vous percevez mais seulement par un prélèvement qui suit lesdits revenus, ce qui évite de s'éloigner de trop du montant qui sera dû au final. Il a surtout l'avantage d'être moins prégnant lorsque les revenus baissent, au contraire de l'ancien système.

----------


## Baron

> Faut juste faire attention, comme à l'époque des tiers ou de la mensualisation, à ne pas te planter de plus de 10% par rapport au réel...


Non, ça, c'est l'ancien système. On n'a pas d'instruction pour l'instant sur l'application concrète des pénalités.

----------


## smokytoks

Merci de la précision, même si ça contredit ce que m'a dit la personne la personne de chez vous que j'ai vu le mois dernier... 

Je la recroise bientôt, je lui ferais la leçon... ::P:

----------


## Meneldil

> Oui effectivement on se base sur les revenus précédemment déclarés et pas ceux de 2018 qu'on ne connaît pas encore (et encore moins 2019)
> 
> Tu vas à cet endroit : https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...ement-a-source
> 
> Et tu as toutes les explications utiles pour moduler. Sachant qu'une mise à jour de taux peut prendre 3 mois (s'il n'y a aucun souci), tu seras proche de la correction automatique de taux (prévue pour septembre).



Merci pour les explications, et notamment le dossier de presse.

Donc en gros, si je ne demande pas de correction là, je serai quand même remboursé en 2020 après avoir fait ma déclaration, c'est ça ? Et si je demande la modification de mon taux, que c'est enclenché d'ici deux trois mois, je serai remboursé des 6-7 mois durant lesquels j'ai payé plein pot en 2020 aussi ?

Je viens de voir la page pour changer son taux de prélèvement, et, en gros, j'ai peur de rentrer un truc. Même si je suis censé avoir un salaire fixe, il change grosso modo tous les mois, j'ai des primes, des droits d'auteurs, etc. Bref, j'ai aucune idée de mes revenus 2019. On est bien d'accord que, là aussi, je donne une estimation honnête, et que tout sera régularisé en fin d'année ?

----------


## Baron

> Donc en gros, si je ne demande pas de correction là, je serai quand même remboursé en 2020 après avoir fait ma déclaration, c'est ça ?


Tu seras remboursé au moment de la sortie de l'avis 2020 sur les revenus 2019, entre août et septembre 2020, s'il y a eu effectivement trop prélevé.



> Et si je demande la modification de mon taux, que c'est enclenché d'ici deux trois mois, je serai remboursé des 6-7 mois durant lesquels j'ai payé plein pot en 2020 aussi ?


Non là on parle de 2019, du coup. Et sur ce point je suis très prudent parce que les instructions utilises des adverbes qui sont difficiles à objectiver. En gros, tu pourrais être remboursé mais il faudrait que les sommes soient significatives. Et dans une telle situation, ça ne serait que cette année que ça serait envisageable. Il ne s'agit pas d'une situation de remboursement possible qualifiée de "pérenne"




> Je viens de voir la page pour changer son taux de prélèvement, et, en gros, j'ai peur de rentrer un truc. Même si je suis censé avoir un salaire fixe, il change grosso modo tous les mois, j'ai des primes, des droits d'auteurs, etc. Bref, j'ai aucune idée de mes revenus 2019. On est bien d'accord que, là aussi, je donne une estimation honnête, et que tout sera régularisé en fin d'année ?


Tu n'es pas pénalisé si si tes revenus augmentent en 2019 et que de fait, ton PAS sera insuffisant. Par contre ta régul en 2020, elle sera à payer en une seule fois si elle est en dessous de 300 €, et en 4 mois (entre septembre et décembre) si ça dépasse les 300 €.

----------


## M0zArT

Je suis revenu en France début décembre dernier, et j'ai bossé 2 ans à l'étranger. 
Mon employeur a donc fixé (si je dis pas de connerie) mon taux d'imposition sur la première paie de cette année (Janvier 2019).
Est-ce que ce taux est fixe pour l'année 2019 ou est-ce qu'il est possible qu'il varie ?
Je m'explique, en Mars, j'ai touché un salaire beaucoup plus élevé qu'en janvier et février (bonus annuel directement versé sur la paie du mois de mars) et mon taux d'imposition a pris 6 points.
C'est normal et le taux peut varier suivant mon salaire mensuel ou mon employeur s'est planté ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vais laisser les experts répondre  ::unsure:: 
Parce que je pensais que la seule personne pouvant faire varier les taux, c'était nous même. Et que seul le premier taux, le taux de départ, si nous ne le choisissions pas, c'était l'employeur qui communiquait l'ancien aux impôts, ou dans l'autre sens ... mais certainement pas que l'employeur pouvait lui-même faire varier le taux ...

----------


## Ventilo

Effectivement c'est la dgfip qui transmet le taux. Dans ton cas c'est le taux neutre qui s'applique. Si tu as accès à impôts. Gouv tu peux aller le moduler, encore faut il être capable d'extrapoler son revenu 2019

----------


## MiniaAr

> Effectivement c'est la dgfip qui transmet le taux. Dans ton cas c'est le taux neutre qui s'applique. Si tu as accès à impôts. Gouv tu peux aller le moduler, encore faut il être capable d'extrapoler son revenu 2019


Ça devrait pas être trop difficile d'extrapoler son revenu 2019 s'il a déjà reçu son variable en Mars. A mon sens, il faudrait qu'il fasse: (12 * salaire janvier ) + variable Mars = salaire annuel.
Après je sais pas si c'est sur du brut ou s'il faut l'imposable pour déterminer le taux.

----------


## Next

Finalement j'ai pu arranger mon histoire de charge que j'avais oublié de déclarer. J'ai du insister un peu par mail mais j'en tiendrais pas rigueur.
Sauf que la suite va vous étonner.
Si pour l'année 2017 j'ai bien reçu l'avis de dégrèvement et le chèque, pour 2016 rien du tout. Et c'est pas genre j'y ai pas le droit, l'avis de dégrèvement est bien sur mon espace particulier sur impot.gouv mais le courrier lui il est pas dans ma boite à lettre.
J'ai téléphoné à mon centre d’impôt ils ont bien édité 2 courriers et 2 chèques le même jour mais... ya de fortes chances pour que ce soit partis là où je vivais en 2016 vu que sur l'avis qui est sur mon espace c'est encore mon ancienne adresse qui apparaît.
Les impôts m'ont donc envoyé le même jour 2 courriers avec chacun un chèque dedans (dont le plus de gros d'un peu plus de 1100€, celui qui est pas arrivé) sans vérifier l'adresse postale au préalable? Personne ne s'est dit "Tiens c'est bizarre on envoie 2 lettres à la même personne au même moment mais à 2 adresses différentes?"  :Facepalm: 
En espérant que les gens qui habitent à mon ancienne adresse n'ait pas ouvert le courrier et trouvé un moyen d'encaisser l'argent j’espère que le courrier reviendra assez rapidement à mon centre que je puisse aller le récupérer.

----------


## nova

> Finalement j'ai pu arranger mon histoire de charge que j'avais oublié de déclarer. J'ai du insister un peu par mail mais j'en tiendrais pas rigueur.
> Sauf que la suite va vous étonner.
> Si pour l'année 2017 j'ai bien reçu l'avis de dégrèvement et le chèque, pour 2016 rien du tout. Et c'est pas genre j'y ai pas le droit, l'avis de dégrèvement est bien sur mon espace particulier sur impot.gouv mais le courrier lui il est pas dans ma boite à lettre.
> J'ai téléphoné à mon centre d’impôt ils ont bien édité 2 courriers et 2 chèques le même jour mais... ya de fortes chances pour que ce soit partis là où je vivais en 2016 vu que sur l'avis qui est sur mon espace c'est encore mon ancienne adresse qui apparaît.
> Les impôts m'ont donc envoyé le même jour 2 courriers avec chacun un chèque dedans (dont le plus de gros d'un peu plus de 1100€, celui qui est pas arrivé) sans vérifier l'adresse postale au préalable? Personne ne s'est dit "Tiens c'est bizarre on envoie 2 lettres à la même personne au même moment mais à 2 adresses différentes?" 
> En espérant que les gens qui habitent à mon ancienne adresse n'ait pas ouvert le courrier et trouvé un moyen d'encaisser l'argent j’espère que le courrier reviendra assez rapidement à mon centre que je puisse aller le récupérer.


Le virement ce moyen de paiement moderne  ::ninja::  A ce propos j'avais pas mal insisté auprès des impots pour que mon crédit d'impot en 2017 me soit remboursé par virement (parce que le cheque arrivait au mois d'aout , que j'étais en vacance et que bon voila il allait rester 15 jours dans la boite aux lettres tout ça).
On m'avait répondu que si mon RIB etait connu chez eux, ca serait forcément par virement. je leur réponds qu'ils le connaissent depuis des années et que je reçois un cheque tout les ans. La nana me dit "Ah bon c'est étrange, je vais vérifier et elle me dit oui c'est ok on a votre RIB".
Et je vous laisse deviner la suite...
Cheque dans la boite aux lettres à mon retour de vacances, compte bancaire dans le rouge tout ca  ::trollface::

----------


## Next

Le rib ils l'ont je leur ai donné avec ma declaration de 2017, ils l'ont aussi vu qu'ils me ponctionnent ma taxe d'habitation tout les mois. Mais visiblement ca doit un autre service...
C'est meme pas le chèque en soit le probleme, limite ca m'arrange vu que c'est pas le meme compte que je veux renflouer, mais vraiment qu'on se refere pas à la derniere adresse connue dès lors qu'il s'agit d'envoyer un courrier aussi important.  ::|:

----------


## Baron

La cession d'un bien immobilier (ou la perception une soulte constitutive d'une indemnisation de la valeur d'un tel bien) n'est pas déclencheur d'une imposition sur le revenu et ne se déclare pas sur une 2042.
En revanche, si un gain est enregistré entre la valeur d'achat d'origine et le montant de cession (ou la soulte perçue), alors il peut y avoir une plus-value immobilière taxable qui va être déclarée et liquidée par le notaire lors de l'opération.
Dans ton cas, on va jouer sur du velour : si ça n'a pas été enregistré par le notaire, c'est que tu n'étais pas concerné. Deux raisons majeures sans doute à cela : l'exonération lorsqu'il s'agit de la résidence principale ET en cas de partage de communauté. De fait, cette soulte n'est nullement déductible du revenu de celui qui la verse (mais déductible d'une éventuelle plus-value de cession)

Pour la prestation compensatoire, ça dépend de la situation :
- Versée dans les 12 mois à partir de la date du jugement définitif, elle est déductible sous forme de réduction d'impôt de 25% des sommes versées, dans la limite de 30 500 € et proratisée en cas de versement sur 2 exercices distincts. Par exemple : 100 000 € de prestation versée entre juillet N et juin N+1, ça fait en théorie 25 000 € de réduction mais les montants sont plafonnés à 30 500 €. On restera sur 7 625 € de réduction et comme les versements sont répartis pour moitié entre N et N+1, ca fera donc 3 813 € par an. Dans ce cas d'un versement en moins de 12 mois, et c'est exceptionnel s'agissant d'un revenu, *le montant n'est pas imposable chez le bénéficiaire*.
- Versée en plus de 12 mois, on passe sous le régime de droit commun des pensions déductibles du revenu global, imposables chez le bénéficiaires.

----------


## bobvador

> Question subsidiaire : je mets quoi comme montant dans la case ? 30000 ou 7500 ?


En général tu saisis le montant global, l'AF faisant la déduction (quand c'est un abattement forfaitaire comme pour les 10% des salaires, les 30% du micro-foncier, etc.)

C'est certainement dans la partie 7WM/7WO de ce formulaire (vu qu'on doit déclarer en ligne, tu as sûrement une aide en ligne sur ces points particuliers dans l'outil).

----------


## MiniaAr

Cette histoire de taux fixé par l'employé en France, c'est tout de même bien sympa. Ici au Luxembourg c'est le comptable qui calcule et je n'ai pas mon mot à dire. Du coup on me taxe à un taux moyen de 17,5% alors que ça fait 3 ans que mon taux moyen final après déclaration tourne autour de 5%-7% (vive la dette et les gosses). C'est sympa de recevoir un retour des impôts de 1500€+ tous les ans, mais ça serait pas plus mal d'avoir 100€ par mois en plus sur le compte à la place.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Question déclaration pour l'IR.

D'habitude je déclare les frais réels.
Donc je calcule précisément les km parcourus de l'année précédente et voilà.

Mais, heu, comment ça se passe là? Parce que c'est des bien des revenus 2019 qu'on parle hein? Et que du coup, je vois pas vraiment comment je peux déclarer des trajets qui n'ont pas encore été effectués  ::wacko:: .

----------


## Nasma

La c'est la déclaration pour les revenus de 2018 que tu remplis.

----------


## bobvador

la déclaration actuelle c'est sur les revenus 2018, donc les kms de l'an dernier. Par contre tu payes l'impôt à la source pour 2019 calculé sur la base des revenus de 2017 (qui ont servi au taux du prélèvement à la source)

----------


## MoTorBreath

Non c'est 2018, il me semble. Mais c'est à blanc sauf revenus exceptionnels.

----------


## Baron

> Question déclaration pour l'IR.
> 
> D'habitude je déclare les frais réels.
> Donc je calcule précisément les km parcourus de l'année précédente et voilà.
> 
> Mais, heu, comment ça se passe là? Parce que c'est des bien des revenus 2019 qu'on parle hein? Et que du coup, je vois pas vraiment comment je peux déclarer des trajets qui n'ont pas encore été effectués .


Quand je voyais les retours des centres d'appels qui expliquaient qu'il y avait des usagers qui pensaient qu'on ne devait plus remplir de décla ou qui croyaient qu'il fallait déclarer 2019, je croyais qu'ils exagéraient...  :WTF:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Maiiiiss hé c'est quand même pas super clair toute cette histoire  :Emo: .

----------


## nova

> Quand je voyais les retours des centres d'appels qui expliquaient qu'il y avait des usagers qui pensaient qu'on ne devait plus remplir de décla ou qui croyaient qu'il fallait déclarer 2019, je croyais qu'ils exagéraient...


Depuis Janvier on a des appels tout les jours des clients ici à ce sujet. Et le ministre qui dit que les comptables ne doivent rien facturer en plus , ben voyons  :haha:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Tu seras remboursé au moment de la sortie de l'avis 2020 sur les revenus 2019, entre août et septembre 2020, s'il y a eu effectivement trop prélevé.


 ::sad:: 
Je venais pour une question similaire, bon ben ça pique.
D'ailleurs, dans un sujet similaire et même si je me doute de la réponse, si je veux modifier mon taux de prélèvement, je suis obligé de le faire au doigt mouillé ou il existe un simulateur qui prendrait en compte ma situation actuelle (à une vache près, histoire d'avoir une estimation pas trop dégueu') ?

Pour faire court : changement d'emploi en Octobre 2018 avec baisse conséquente du salaire. Sauf que paiement des CP en 2018 par mon ancienne boite donc gros taux calculé après ma déclaration de revenus. En gros, je vais avoir un taux de prélèvement qui correspond à une situation qui n'est plus d'actualité. Et ça va piquer.


Autre question :
j'ai donc déménagé en 2018 pour rejoindre ma copine. Nous avons ensuite déménagé en Février. Entre temps (et donc au 1er Janvier 2019), j'habitais chez elle mais sans que mon nom n'apparaisse nulle part sur aucun document.
J'ai donc déclaré mes deux déménagements. Pour le premier, j'ai mis "hébergé à titre gratuit" avec toutes les informations nécessaires. Mais pour le second, il ne me demande rien à part mon adresse. Je suppose que c'est parce qu'ils ont juste besoin de l'adresse pour les éventuels documents mais pas pour le calcul d'un impôt ?
J'ai quand même précisé la situation dans ma déclaration pour être sûr.

Merci à ceux qui prennent le temps de répondre.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> D'ailleurs, dans un sujet similaire et même si je me doute de la réponse, si je veux modifier mon taux de prélèvement, je suis obligé de le faire au doigt mouillé ou il existe un simulateur qui prendrait en compte ma situation actuelle (à une vache près, histoire d'avoir une estimation pas trop dégueu') ?.


C'est pas dur à trouver pourtant  ::P: 

https://www3.impots.gouv.fr/simulate...2019/index.htm

----------


## bobvador

il faut cependant compter un petit temps entre la mise à jour du taux et l'application de la mise à jour (je ne travaille pas dans un centre des impôts, je ne connais pas le process précis pour cette opération)

----------


## smokytoks

Petite question dont je me doute de la réponse mais je préfère m'en assurer : je suis en cours de séparation d'avec ma conjointe, le PACS n'est pas encore rompu mais le sera dans les mois à venir. Dans les faits, nous vivons séparés depuis Septembre 2018 mais sommes encore en train de régler les détails de garde et autres, je fais quoi au niveau déclaration : 
- Je remplis une commune comme les années précédentes et j'acterai la rupture du PACS sur la décla de l'année prochaine ?
OU
- Je remplis en déclarant la séparation à Septembre et mon ex doit faire de même, sans attendre la rupture de PACS ? (que l'on déclare donc l'année suivante ? Et pourquoi faire, du coup ?)

----------


## Baron

Le PACS, ce n'est pas tout à fait le même registre que le mariage. Autant le mariage c'est bien cadré, autant le PACS, c'est fresstyle...
Si vous avez les moyens de prouver que la vie de couple n'avait plus court sur la fin 2018 et que vous déposez chacun votre décla de votre côté, on ne vous embêtera pas.




> Et ça va piquer.


C'est censé piquer depuis le mois de janvier...  ::siffle:: 

Fais une mise à jour de ton taux à partir de ton espace perso. Si le delta est important en terme de somme, je te conseille de prendre contact avec ton SIP pour faire un contentieux de paiement. C'est délicat de se prononcer ici, il y a quelques paramètres pas toujours objectifs. Mais si la somme est importante (sic), tu peux peut-être avoir un remboursement. 




> Autre question :
> j'ai donc déménagé en 2018 pour rejoindre ma copine. Nous avons ensuite déménagé en Février. Entre temps (et donc au 1er Janvier 2019), j'habitais chez elle mais sans que mon nom n'apparaisse nulle part sur aucun document.
> J'ai donc déclaré mes deux déménagements. Pour le premier, j'ai mis "hébergé à titre gratuit" avec toutes les informations nécessaires. Mais pour le second, il ne me demande rien à part mon adresse. Je suppose que c'est parce qu'ils ont juste besoin de l'adresse pour les éventuels documents mais pas pour le calcul d'un impôt ?
> J'ai quand même précisé la situation dans ma déclaration pour être sûr.


C'est pas la peine de mettre tous les déménagements d'une période. Il faut mettre : 

Ton adresse au 01/01/2019 qui sert à la taxe d'habitation. Si tu étais chez ta copine, tu mets son adresse, aucun souci (le tout est de ne pas avoir un bail avec un logement à disposition ailleurs et que tu ne sois pas en mesure de prouver que tu ne pouvais pas y habiter);
Ton adresse en cours, qui servira automatiquement d'adresse postale.




> Merci à ceux qui prennent le temps de répondre.


De rien




> il faut cependant compter un petit temps entre la mise à jour du taux et l'application de la mise à jour (je ne travaille pas dans un centre des impôts, je ne connais pas le process précis pour cette opération)


Délai légal jusqu'à 3 mois. Mais c'est utile dans le cas où l'imposition établie est contraire à la situation de fait.

----------


## Burr

A titre d'information, dans notre SIP, on rembourse les trop prélevés suite à un taux trop élevé de prélèvement à la source à partir du moment où le nouveau taux a été appliqué sur la dernière paie par l'employeur. Sur simple demande de l'usager.
Aucune idée du fonctionnement ailleurs et cela peut dépendre de la masse de travail du SIP concerné (et/ou de la bonne volonté des agents concernés).

----------


## Baron

Sur erreur de taux? Vous regardez pas les conditions d'application du taux?

----------


## bobvador

ma collègue a fait part d'une modification de taux au SIP (à la baisse suite à son divorce), et elle a du attendre d'avoir le bon taux (0% en l'occurrence) sur son bulletin de salaire avant d'avoir la restitution du trop prélevé.

Elle n'avait pas pu modifier le taux fin 2018 et a du attendre que cela se prélève pour faire une modification.

----------


## smokytoks

> Le PACS, ce n'est pas tout à fait le même registre que le mariage. Autant le mariage c'est bien cadré, autant le PACS, c'est fresstyle...
> Si vous avez les moyens de prouver que la vie de couple n'avait plus court sur la fin 2018 et que vous déposez chacun votre décla de votre côté, on ne vous embêtera pas.


Merci ! Et ça me rassure de constater que même pour les initiés, y'a rien de clairement défini. Du coup, ça devrait aller : on a 2 logements distincts (la baraque en commun en cours de vente et un bail en location), je suppose que ça doit suffire. Il y a besoin de joindre des justificatifs ou non ?

Question bonus, comment on gère les sommes à déclarer au titre de la garde d'enfants ? Sachant que l'on participe à part égale au financement de celle-ci (on a conservé l'ancien compte commun pour ça), on reporte chacun 50% sur nos déclarations respectives ? Ou il vaut mieux que l'un de nous déclare et on règle ça entre nous ensuite ? Personnellement, la première solution aurait ma préférence, mais je préfère aller au plus clean...

J'aurais bien envisagé de laisser mon ex déclarer les gardes (les factures sont à son nom) et déduire ce que je verse sur le compte commun au titre d'une pension. Mais apparemment, impossible de déclarer une pension en cas de garde alternée...

----------


## bobvador

> Question bonus, comment on gère les sommes à déclarer au titre de la garde d'enfants ? Sachant que l'on participe à part égale au financement de celle-ci (on a conservé l'ancien compte commun pour ça), on reporte chacun 50% sur nos déclarations respectives ? Ou il vaut mieux que l'un de nous déclare et on règle ça entre nous ensuite ? Personnellement, la première solution aurait ma préférence, mais je préfère aller au plus clean...


Je dirais bien qu'il faut déclarer la moitié chacun, vu que vous déclarez chacun les enfants en garde alternée (case H)

Faut voir si la case T est utilisable lorsqu'on est en garde alternée (je pense, mais il faudrait l'avis d'un expert  :Cigare:  )

----------


## smokytoks

Merci de ta réponse ! Mais je suis aussi preneur d'une confirmation de Dieu le Père ou de l'un de ses apôtres... :;): 

Pour la case T, là-dessus la notice et les différents articles que j'ai pu consulter ont l'air assez limpides : c'est possible, à condition bien sûr de vivre seul, la majoration de part fiscale est simplement divisée par 2. Ce qui est plutôt logique quand on y pense. Le seul truc qui me "chagrine", c'est l'impossibilité de déclarer le versement d'une pension en cas de garde alternée : c'est mon cas (volontaire) car considérant la différence de revenus, je souhaitais assurer de bonnes conditions d'accueil de mes enfants chez leur mère. Mais je vais peut-être revoir mes calculs, du coup, et envisager de simplement participer de manière plus importante aux frais de garde...

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Dites j'ai déclaré mes impôts et mon taux dimiunue de -1.1%
Comment ça se passe ?
ça veut dire que depuis janvier je paye trop d'impôts ? je vais être remboursé automatiquement ou j'ai une démarche à faire ?

----------


## bobvador

> Bonjour,
> Dites j'ai déclaré mes impôts et mon taux dimiunue de -1.1%
> Comment ça se passe ?
> ça veut dire que depuis janvier je paye trop d'impôts ? je vais être remboursé automatiquement ou j'ai une démarche à faire ?


Si j'ai bien compris ce que me disait mes collègues, normalement tu restes avec ce taux jusqu'en août/septembre jusqu'à la date d'émission du nouvel avis d'IRPP et s'il y a un trop prélevé, tu vas le récupérer sur le dernier trimestre.

----------


## Tilt

ok ! merci

----------


## Baron

> Merci ! Et ça me rassure de constater que même pour les initiés, y'a rien de clairement défini. Du coup, ça devrait aller : on a 2 logements distincts (la baraque en commun en cours de vente et un bail en location), je suppose que ça doit suffire. Il y a besoin de joindre des justificatifs ou non ?


On ne réclame plus de justifs depuis des années. Les contribuables les gardent au chaud et les fournissent sur demande. Sur une situation comme la tienne, je te l'affirme, on ne viendra pas vous chercher. Je raconterais bien l'anecdote de ce couple qui se mariait et divorçait une année sur l'autre et à qui on a rien dit, mais ça serait pas très pro...  ::ninja::  (ça remonte, mais c'est pour illustrer. Et quand je dis "on", c'est pas moi : moi j'aurais fait une put** de procédure d'abus de droit sur un truc comme ça)




> Question bonus, comment on gère les sommes à déclarer au titre de la garde d'enfants ? Sachant que l'on participe à part égale au financement de celle-ci (on a conservé l'ancien compte commun pour ça), on reporte chacun 50% sur nos déclarations respectives ? Ou il vaut mieux que l'un de nous déclare et on règle ça entre nous ensuite ? Personnellement, la première solution aurait ma préférence, mais je préfère aller au plus clean...
> 
> J'aurais bien envisagé de laisser mon ex déclarer les gardes (les factures sont à son nom) et déduire ce que je verse sur le compte commun au titre d'une pension. Mais apparemment, impossible de déclarer une pension en cas de garde alternée...


Bonne réponse de bobvador. Vous pouvez déclarer moit/moit. Et la déduction de pension est inconciliable avec un avantage en quotient familial.




> Bonjour,
> Dites j'ai déclaré mes impôts et mon taux dimiunue de -1.1%
> Comment ça se passe ?
> ça veut dire que depuis janvier je paye trop d'impôts ? je vais être remboursé automatiquement ou j'ai une démarche à faire ?


Attention : ton taux est recalculé pour être au plus près de la vérité mais il s'applique sur tes revenus de 2019. De fait, ce n'est que lorsqu'on aura liquidé ton impôt 2019 - soit en septembre... 2020 - qu'on pourra juger du trop ou pas assez versé. En septembre de cette année, il n'y a aucune correction à attendre sauf ceux qui auront eu des revenus exceptionnels et assimilés (revenus pro, fonciers, etc.) à ajuster pour des paiements supplémentaires éventuels ou des réductions / crédits d'impôt à corriger à la hausse (plus de sous à percevoir) ou à la baisse (sommes dues). Si je suis pas clair, faut me dire...

----------


## smokytoks

Merci Baron !  :;):

----------


## croustibatte

Question : 
Ma compagne a des revenus fonciers depuis 2 ans, déclarés l'année dernière au régime réel, car plus avantageux que le micro foncier. En faisant sa déclaration cette année vu que certains truc ont un peu changé et vu la galère de tout le détail à faire pour la déclaration au régime réél, on a essayé de voir ce que ça donnait en sélectionnant plutôt le micro-foncier, mais une ligne m'interpelle sur la notice de la déclaration 2044 : "Elle est irrévocable pendant 3 ans". Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'en principe on aurait pas pu opter pour le micro-foncier vu que l'année dernière on a fait au régime réel? Mais alors pourquoi ça nous a laissé aller jusqu'au dépôt de la déclaration?
Merci de ce petit éclaircissement  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

> C'est censé piquer depuis le mois de janvier... 
> 
> Fais une mise à jour de ton taux à partir de ton espace perso. Si le delta est important en terme de somme, je te conseille de prendre contact avec ton SIP pour faire un contentieux de paiement. C'est délicat de se prononcer ici, il y a quelques paramètres pas toujours objectifs. Mais si la somme est importante (sic), tu peux peut-être avoir un remboursement.


Pour la première partie, oui et non. Disons que mon taux était trop élevé par rapport à mon revenu réel. Mais ce n'était pas hyper choquant tout de même car j'avais été augmenté en fin d'année 2017 donc mon précédent revenu déclaré était plus proche de celui actuel.
Là, ma déclaration de 2018 prend en grande partie un revenu très au-dessus de mon véritable salaire et surtout prend en compte le paiement du solde de mes congés.

Mais effectivement, je vais utiliser le lien de LazyJoe (merci au fait  :;):  ) pour faire une simulation, me mettre un peu au-dessus au cas où et demander un réajustement. Parce que je n'avais pas réalisé que l'éventuel remboursement se ferait aussi tard (mais c'est moi qui suis con car c'est effectivement logique).

Merci également pour les informations sur l'adresse. Mais en gros, on n'a pas le choix de faire autrement et là aussi c'est logique.

TL;DR : les impôts, c'est logique.  ::ninja::

----------


## nova

> Question : 
> Ma compagne a des revenus fonciers depuis 2 ans, déclarés l'année dernière au régime réel, car plus avantageux que le micro foncier. En faisant sa déclaration cette année vu que certains truc ont un peu changé et vu la galère de tout le détail à faire pour la déclaration au régime réél, on a essayé de voir ce que ça donnait en sélectionnant plutôt le micro-foncier, mais une ligne m'interpelle sur la notice de la déclaration 2044 : "Elle est irrévocable pendant 3 ans". Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'en principe on aurait pas pu opter pour le micro-foncier vu que l'année dernière on a fait au régime réel? Mais alors pourquoi ça nous a laissé aller jusqu'au dépôt de la déclaration?
> Merci de ce petit éclaircissement


Oui vous avez opté pour 3 ans. Mais c'est clairement pas le genre de chose qui sont controlés automatiquement. Si tu reviens au micro, le site va te laisser faire mais tu risques de te faire retoquer plus tard.

----------


## docelche

Une petite question : si mes revenus ont nettement augmenté (doublé) entre 2017 et 2018, mais qu'ils restent stables par la suite (2019=2018), puis je argumenter que ce ne sont pas des revenus exceptionnels ? Seront ils tout de même imposés ? À défaut, quelle est la procédure à suivre ? 

Merci d'avance du conseil !

----------


## nova

> Une petite question : si mes revenus ont nettement augmenté (doublé) entre 2017 et 2018, mais qu'ils restent stables par la suite (2019=2018), puis je argumenter que ce ne sont pas des revenus exceptionnels ? Seront ils tout de même imposés ? À défaut, quelle est la procédure à suivre ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance du conseil !


Oui tu peux ne rien déclarer en exceptionnel et donc ne rien payer . Ils pourront etre amené à te demander l'explication ensuite donc faudra argumenter que c'est pas un revenu exceptionnel (primes ou autre) mais bien une évolution du salaire .

----------


## fishinou

> Une petite question : si mes revenus ont nettement augmenté (doublé) entre 2017 et 2018, mais qu'ils restent stables par la suite (2019=2018), puis je argumenter que ce ne sont pas des revenus exceptionnels ? Seront ils tout de même imposés ? À défaut, quelle est la procédure à suivre ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance du conseil !


Tu peux. "Exceptionnel", ça désigne prime et autre bonus ... Si ton salaire a doublé, ce n'est pas exceptionnel.

Bon après si il a doublé juste pour 2018 ça pourra paraître louche  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ça vaut le coup de se casser la nénette pour la décla cette année (calculs des frais réels, calcul des trajets effectués pour donner mes cours au club canin en don a association...) vu que c'est une année blanche?

----------


## Praetor

> Ça vaut le coup de se casser la nénette pour la décla cette année (calculs des frais réels, calcul des trajets effectués pour donner mes cours au club canin en don a association...) vu que c'est une année blanche?


Ça va définir ton taux pour l'année prochaine il me semble. Et si ton revenu imposable est plus élevé en 2018 qu'en 2017/2019 tu devras donner des explications. Donc tout dépend si tu es joueur  ::trollface::

----------


## nova

> Ça vaut le coup de se casser la nénette pour la décla cette année (calculs des frais réels, calcul des trajets effectués pour donner mes cours au club canin en don a association...) vu que c'est une année blanche?


Oui car comme dit praetor faut que ton revenu soit plus ou moins le meme que d'habitude.

----------


## docelche

> Tu peux. "Exceptionnel", ça désigne prime et autre bonus ... Si ton salaire a doublé, ce n'est pas exceptionnel.
> 
> Bon après si il a doublé juste pour 2018 ça pourra paraître louche


Merci pour les retours ! En l'occurrence ce n'est pas un salaire (plutôt un BNC), mais j'imagine que le raisonnement est le même, je me demandais juste comment, puisque mon revenu global aura augmenté, les impôts vont '' savoir '' que ce n'est pas exceptionnel (sans connaître ce que sera 2019)?

----------


## Ventilo

> Ça va définir ton taux pour l'année prochaine il me semble. Et si ton revenu imposable est plus élevé en 2018 qu'en 2017/2019 tu devras donner des explications. Donc tout dépend si tu es joueur



Baron me contredira peut être, mais si tu n'as que des réductions d'impots et aucun crédit d'impots (remboursables), l'effet sera juste d'augmenter ton taux de PAS.
A mon avis ça jouera plus sur les réductions de taxe d'habitations et les droits sociaux que sur le controle de l'IR l'année prochaine.
Les frais réels sont une possibilité, pas une obligation. 
Sauf si vous avez des crédits d'impots.
Par contre faut pas oublier de déclarer tous les revenus, impot à zéro ou pas.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui non, je parlais juste de s'embêter a faire les calculs habituels pour réduire un peu. Les revenus c'est les mêmes.

----------


## Flad

> Oui non, je parlais juste de s'embêter a faire les calculs habituels pour réduire un peu. Les revenus c'est les mêmes.


Si t'es aux frais réels je pense que ça vaut encore le coup.

Baron is back  :Mellow2:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bonjour.
Si je n'ai encore rien reçu par papier, avec deux déménagements depuis Décembre, c'est le moment de s'inquiéter ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ventilo

Va sur le site impots.gouv.fr de toute facon la déclaration en ligne est obligatoire

----------


## croustibatte

> Oui vous avez opté pour 3 ans. Mais c'est clairement pas le genre de chose qui sont controlés automatiquement. Si tu reviens au micro, le site va te laisser faire mais tu risques de te faire retoquer plus tard.


Ok merci, on va faire la correction alors, c'est juste que le détail des charges de copro et de travaux à tout détailler est tellement galère vu les papiers de la copro... et vu que cette année le delta avec les 30% du micro foncier sont moindres, j'avais plutôt la flemme  ::|:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Va sur le site impots.gouv.fr de toute facon la déclaration en ligne est obligatoire


C'est contre mes principes  ::cry::

----------


## Ventilo

Un jour tes principes te coûteront une majoration, sans compter qu'à part emmerder les centre des impôts ça n'a aucun intérêt.

----------


## Baron

> puis je argumenter que ce ne sont pas des revenus exceptionnels ?


Tu n'as rien à argumenter, tu remplis les informations relatives aux revenus de 2017 dans le cadre prévu à cet effet et lorsque tu déclareras tes revenus de 2019 en 2020, si ces derniers sont les mêmes que 2018, tu bénéficieras d'une correction de CIMR 2018.




> Oui tu peux ne rien déclarer en exceptionnel et donc ne rien payer . Ils pourront etre amené à te demander l'explication ensuite donc faudra argumenter que c'est pas un revenu exceptionnel (primes ou autre) mais bien une évolution du salaire .


On demandera des explications que si les revenus 2019 retombent et que le contribuable réclame quand même son CIMR au motif que pour lui l'augmentation 2018 serait normale. Sinon tout est automatique.




> Ça vaut le coup de se casser la nénette pour la décla cette année (calculs des frais réels, calcul des trajets effectués pour donner mes cours au club canin en don a association...) vu que c'est une année blanche?


Attention, ta déclaration permet d'établir ton imposition. Même si supposément tu ne paies pas, tu as quand même un quotient familial calculé qui permet d'établir des droits sociaux, sans compter que ça impacte le calcul du taux. 




> Ça va définir ton taux pour l'année prochaine il me semble. Et si ton revenu imposable est plus élevé en 2018 qu'en 2017/2019 tu devras donner des explications. Donc tout dépend si tu es joueur


Non.




> Oui car comme dit praetor faut que ton revenu soit plus ou moins le meme que d'habitude.


Non plus.




> Baron me contredira peut être, mais si tu n'as que des réductions d'impots et aucun crédit d'impots (remboursables), l'effet sera juste d'augmenter ton taux de PAS.
> A mon avis ça jouera plus sur les réductions de taxe d'habitations et les droits sociaux que sur le controle de l'IR l'année prochaine.
> Les frais réels sont une possibilité, pas une obligation. 
> Sauf si vous avez des crédits d'impots.
> Par contre faut pas oublier de déclarer tous les revenus, impot à zéro ou pas.


Sur le dernier point, oui, parce que les revenus non déclarés ne bénéficieront pas de CIMR (en théorie, tout dépendant de comment ils seront "corrigés" dans un contexte de loi ESSOC). Sinon effectivement, l'impact TH est aussi important (donc calcul au plus juste du RFR) et s'embêter à calculer un don pour une assoc, c'est pour obtenir une restitution. Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir suivi ton raisonnement sur crédit/réduction d'impôt. Les deux types de dépenses sont potentiellement restituables au titre de 2018 (selon leur nature, elles donnaient droit à un acompte de 60% en janvier) sous réserve qu'il n'y ait pas d'imposition supplémentaire venant les compenser. Mais ni les RI, ni les CI n'impactent le taux.




> Baron is back


J'étais pas parti, je suis juste occupé...  ::unsure:: 




> C'est contre mes principes


Les agents ont vraiment mieux à faire que de la saisie.

----------


## Teocali

> C'est contre mes principes


Attends, attends. Quels principes ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Les agents ont vraiment mieux à faire que de la saisie.


Sauf que ya pas grand chose à saisir avec du scan et un logiciel adapté.




> Attends, attends. Quels principes ?


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
Tu t'ennuies le samedi ?
Tu manques de victime dont te moquer ?
T'as besoin de feed ton réservoir de vinaigre ?

On remplace un système où chacun pouvait recevoir à domicile sans frais supplémentaire sa déclaration par un système qui demande à chacun d'être équipé d'une connexion internet et d'un ordinateur ou assimilé pour la remplir.
Ou de se déplacer pendant les heures ouvrées dans un lieu "adapté" pour le faire.
Cela ne me parait pas "correct".
Je sais que les "tout connectés" favorisés comme vous n'en ont rien à faire et considèrent que les autres "n'ont qu'à si" et "n'ont qu'à ça", mais oui, c'est une contrainte, et une contrainte qui s’applique aux plus démunis économiques et/ou face à l'informatique.

----------


## Teocali

> Sauf que ya pas grand chose à saisir avec du scan et un logiciel adapté.


Sauf que bon, y'a quand même un sacré paquet d'administrés, donc même comme ça, ça reste du boulot.



> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ?
> Tu t'ennuies le samedi ?
> Tu manques de victime dont te moquer ?
> T'as besoin de feed ton réservoir de vinaigre ?


Ok, deja, premier point, tu te calmes. Mon message n'était pas a prendre comme une agression mais comme une simple question, et je suis désolé si tu l'as mal pris. Donc merci de descendre dans les tours pour le reste de la discussion, je pense que ça sera mieux pour tout le monde.



> On remplace un système où chacun pouvait recevoir à domicile sans frais supplémentaire sa déclaration par un système qui demande à chacun d'être équipé d'une connexion internet et d'un ordinateur ou assimilé pour la remplir.
> Ou de se déplacer pendant les heures ouvrées dans un lieu "adapté" pour le faire.
> Cela ne me parait pas "correct".
> Je sais que les "tout connectés" favorisés comme vous n'en ont rien à faire et considèrent que les autres "n'ont qu'à si" et "n'ont qu'à ça", mais oui, c'est une contrainte, et une contrainte qui s’applique aux plus démunis économiques et/ou face à l'informatique.


Je comprends ton sentiment, mais je pense que tu as tord sur ta réaction (rejet de la modernisation).
Ce passage au numérique permet de faire des économies, économies qui peuvent donc être injectés dans d'autre éléments de la société afin, au final, d'améliorer la vie du plus grand nombres (et pas juste des "favorisés", comme tu le dits).
Alors oui, certain vont se sentir (ou être effectivement) "laissés pour compte", et c'est à l’État d'accompagner ces gens. Et c'est ce qu'il fait. Alors certes, on peut discuter des moyens mis en œuvre, mais c'est a mon avis là que doit avoir lieu le débat : est-ce que ces moyens sont suffisants ou adaptés, et si non, quels sont les modifications a apporter ?
Parce qu'il faut être honnête : la numérisation est nécessaire, elle est en cours et je pense que s'y opposer ne relève pas d'un état d'esprit conservateur mais réactionnaire.

----------


## nova

Si 95% des gens font leur déclaration online, gérer les 5% qui restent ca ira je crois.

En vrai en plus faire sa déclaration sur le site est bien plus intuitif que la faire papier. Ne serait ce que parce que sur le site tu as tout les formulaires. Si ton banquier/whatever t'as dit que tu dois mettre tel chiffre dans tel case et que toi tu n'as pas la case, tu fais comment ? 

Sur le site tu rentres la case dans le moteur et enjoy.

Pour le moment, de toute façon il ya une tolérance pour ceux qui n'ont pas internet and co.
Ensuite pour ceux qui comprennent de toute façon rien, ben les impôts n'ont jamais été la pour faire leur déclaration à leur place, oui ils peuvent aider mais ya aussi des associations qui le font, des permanences d'avocats fiscalistes, des experts comptable etc...

Et mieux de toute façon avec le prélèvement à la source, il est déja dans les tablettes de Bercy (je sais pas si les Services des impots sont au courant) de supprimer la déclaration d’impôt pour les salariés et les retraités. (Ben oui Bercy a déja toute les données pour ces gens la).
Ne resteront à déclarer les revenus des indépendants, fonciers, divers, et certaines réductions j'imagine.
Pour les crédits d'impots les plus classiques , ils parlent de les modifier en profondeur (une sorte de systeme ou l'argent serait non plus avancé par le contribuable mais par le fournisseur comme la prime à la casse par exemple qui est généralement avancé par le concessionnaire).

----------


## Baron

> Sauf que ya pas grand chose à saisir avec du scan et un logiciel adapté


Il faut arrêter de penser que la fonction publique d'Etat peut et que y'a qu'à. 





> On remplace un système où chacun pouvait recevoir à domicile sans frais supplémentaire sa déclaration par un système qui demande à chacun d'être équipé d'une connexion internet et d'un ordinateur ou assimilé pour la remplir.


On remplace rien du tout, ils sont toujours accueillis et on répond toujours à tous les vecteurs de communication.




> Ou de se déplacer pendant les heures ouvrées dans un lieu "adapté" pour le faire.


C'est toujours valable dans tous nos services qui font de l'accueil des particuliers et même étendu aux collectivités lorsqu'il y a des partenariats.




> Je sais que les "tout connectés" favorisés comme vous n'en ont rien à faire et considèrent que les autres "n'ont qu'à si" et "n'ont qu'à ça", mais oui, c'est une contrainte, et une contrainte qui s’applique aux plus démunis économiques et/ou face à l'informatique.


Les directions mettent à disposition sur place des ordinateurs dédiés et très souvent des jeunes (services civiques) dévolus à l'aide du public fragile.

Pour tous les autres, merci de songer que tout ce qui est fait à la place des fonctionnaires permet une concentration de ceux-ci à des tâches que les usagers/citoyens ne peuvent réaliser à leur place. C'est une simple mesure de bon sens pour éviter que des moyens de soient déployés pour des services qui peuvent être exécutés par la plupart.

----------


## docelche

> Réponse complète et constructive


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! Très sympa de prendre de ton temps pour répondre à chacun  :;):

----------


## Baron

> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! Très sympa de prendre de ton temps pour répondre à chacun


You're welcome  :B):

----------


## Anon26492

> On remplace un système où chacun pouvait recevoir à domicile sans frais supplémentaire sa déclaration par un système qui demande à chacun d'être équipé d'une connexion internet et d'un ordinateur ou assimilé pour la remplir.
> Ou de se déplacer pendant les heures ouvrées dans un lieu "adapté" pour le faire.
> Cela ne me parait pas "correct".


N'importe quoi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## bobvador

Hier j'ai rempli la déclaration avec un de mes clients qui n'est pas équipé d'internet. Comme chaque année depuis qu'il paye des impôts (vu son patrimoine et son âge, ça fait un moment). 

Il aura toujours à aller déposer l'avis dans la boite aux lettres du service des impôts avant la date. 

Rien n'a changé pour lui.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Rien n'a changé pour lui.


Genre je suis punie en plus  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

> Genre je suis punie en plus


Tu as internet et tu sais t'en servir, vu que tu râles ici. Tu n'as donc aucune excuse. Et c'est de toute façon plus pratique de remplir en ligne.

----------


## bobvador

> Genre je suis punie en plus


bah non, c'est juste du temps gagné pour les agents qui pourront faire autre chose que déchiffrer les écritures des formats papier

----------


## Teocali

> Genre je suis punie en plus


Je comprends pas le sens de cette remarque. Tu entends quoi par “punie” ?

----------


## Praetor

> Je comprends pas le sens de cette remarque. Tu entends quoi par “punie” ?


Elle est obligée de faire sa déclaration en ligne. C'est une punition de devoir utiliser un PC au lieu de remplir un papier.

----------


## docelche

> Elle est obligée de faire sa déclaration en ligne. C'est une punition de devoir utiliser un PC au lieu de remplir un papier.


Je crois que tout le monde ici a une opinion assez cohérente sur l'intervention initiale, et que nous sommes plutôt d'accord avec Baron (et avec le sens de l'histoire...), sur le non sens du refus de l'informatique manifesté sur un forum d'informatique !

----------


## Baron

Ce débat est un débat de société et ça fait quelques années qu’on l’a. A un moment donné, il faut avancer avec les nouvelles techniques de communication et on sait qu’on va fragiliser un public mais on ne peut pas en même temps vanter la démocratie numérique des pays du nord et ses économies et plaindre ici les minorités non dotées (ou pas douées) en remettant possiblement le système en cause dans son entièreté.
Sans vouloir lâcher un scoop, les prochaines évolutions en matière de formalités vont clairement aller dans le sens de l’implication des usagers. Si on veut moins de fonctionnaires, c’est inéluctable.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ce débat est un débat de société et ça fait quelques années qu’on l’a. A un moment donné, il faut avancer avec les nouvelles techniques de communication et on sait qu’on va fragiliser un public mais on ne peut pas en même temps vanter la démocratie numérique des pays du nord et ses économies et plaindre ici les minorités non dotées (ou pas douées) en remettant possiblement le système en cause dans son entièreté.
> Sans vouloir lâcher un scoop, les prochaines évolutions en matière de formalités vont clairement aller dans le sens de l’implication des usagers. Si on veut moins de fonctionnaires, c’est inéluctable.


Cela me fait plaisir de constater que tu ne remettes pas en cause ma cohérence.
Je ne suis pas pour une réduction du nombre de fonctionnaires, bien au contraire.
Je ne suis pas favorable au tout numérique et à la publicité qu'on se fait d'être une "démocratie numérique" : cela n'a aucun sens à notre époque de se glorifier et de vouloir imposer un modèle hyper-consommateur en ressources rares dont l'extraction, l'exploitation et la production engendre une pollution que peu ici ont l'air de mesurer.

Et pour les autres dont la décence m’empêche de qualifier comme ils le devraient, je ne vois pas la contradiction entre posséder et savoir utiliser un ordinateur, et me faire la voix de ceux, même en minorité, qui ne sont pas dotés des mêmes ressources que moi (qu'elles soient économiques ou plastiques). 
Au contraire, je pense dangereux de penser que le reste du monde est comme les canards de CanardPC. Il y a un monde dehors, hors des écrans, dont les réalités et les nécessités sont très différentes de cette fenêtre grise. Et bordel, si vous n'êtes même pas foutus de reconnaitre que vous êtes des putains de favorisés, prenez un miroir !
Penser que l'humanité entière va vivre un smartphone à la main et un pc de gamer à la maison ...

----------


## M.Rick75

Sympa ce topic des canards de droite. Je connaissais pas.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

On se calme, le débat sur la numérisation de l'administration est intéressant et toutes les positions méritent d'être exprimées, mais sans insultes ni agressivité ça sera mieux.

----------


## perverpepere

La solution serait pourtant simple, il est obligatoire d'avoir une connection internet pour parler à l'état donc la connection internet est comme l'accès à l'eau et à l'éléctricité, un droit fondamental qui ne peuvent être restraint (loi Brottes du 15 avril 2013).

----------


## Naiaphykit

Tiens petite question : 
Je suis expat' mais domicilié en France.
Je remplis toujours ma déclaration ( malgré mes 0 revenus en France ), mais est-ce que c'est vraiment nécessaire ? 

Genre si je la remplis pas, de toute façon puisque j'ai 0 revenus... on va venir me faire chier ou pas ? Est-ce que ça va m'enlever des droits ? ( bon vu que j'en ai plus beaucoup... je crois que ma carte vitale n'est même plus active x) )

----------


## M.Rick75

> On se calme, le débat sur la numérisation de l'administration est intéressant et toutes les positions méritent d'être exprimées, mais sans insultes ni agressivité ça sera mieux.


C'est vrai que c'était un peu procès d'intention.

De manière plus posée, j'ai trouvé que certains arguments avancés faisaient parti de l'idéologie du gouvernement. Mais pour certains c'était une impression que j'ai eu et j'étais peut-être dans le procès d'intention. Sur le (en gros) "il faut moins de fonctionnaire car ça va dans le sens du progrès".

Pour ma part, je trouve que la déclaration en ligne est vraiment bien foutue et pratique (au tout début, c'était un peu merdique avec le certificat à avoir sur son ordi, à devoir le retrouver si tu avais changé de DD mais depuis plusieurs années c'est bien).
Mais, *surtout*, quand j'ai eu besoin d'avoir quelqu'un au téléphone pour m'expliquer des trucs particuliers, et bien ça n'a pas posé de difficulté. J'ai eu, à chaque fois, une personne compétente (et bonus, agréable).

Et je pense qu'une démocratie se doit de penser à tous et pas "oh, ça marche pour la majorité, tant pis s'il y en a qu'on laisse sur le carreau" (ce que j'ai cru lire dans les messages précédents).

Ce que je soupçonne dans le tout numérique/automatique (ce qui me semble était le propos de Lee Tchii) c'est de se retrouver avec des services où tu es baladé en ping-pong par des robots, tes demandes traitées par des algorithmes ou alors envoyées sur une plateforme d'appel avec des gens sans réel pouvoir, ni connaissance du sujet ("Moi, Daniel Blake" de Ken Loach par exemple). Bref, une déshumanisation des services publics.

----------


## Praetor

> Je suis expat' mais domicilié en France.


C'est à dire? Ta résidence principale est où?

----------


## Naiaphykit

> C'est à dire? Ta résidence principale est où?


En France, chez mes parents.

----------


## Praetor

> En France, chez mes parents.


Ben si tu résides en France tu dois payer tes impôts en France (résidence fiscale en France). Il faut que tu déclares tous tes revenus, quelle que soit leur origine, et si tu as eu des prélèvements à l'étranger tu auras des crédits d'impôts pour compenser.

----------


## MiniaAr

Une autre petite question.
Mes parents ont vendu un appart et veulent faire un don à mes frères et sœur. Pour la fratrie, ça leur pose pas de problème si j'ai bien tout compris et ils n'auront pas à payer de droits de donation car le don sera (largement) en-dessous des 100000€ exonérés de droits pour un don à des enfants.
Cela dit, ils devront tout de même les déclarer comme revenus quelque part ou pas?

Par contre pour moi, qui suit résident fiscal luxembourgeois, ça ne me semble pas pareil.



> En droit fiscal luxembourgeois, les donations sont en principe soumises aux droits d’enregistrement.


Et dans ce cas, pour des biens meubles, le droit d'enregistrement est de 1,8% de la valeur (relation en ligne directe) + les frais d'enregistrement de notaire. source: https://guichet.public.lu/fr/citoyen...-donation.html

Mais ça se complique:



> La jurisprudence admet toutefois que certaines donations (par exemple, dons manuels, donations déguisées, etc.), n’ont pas besoin de respecter les conditions de forme de l’acte notarié pour être valables.


Donc dans ce cas, il me semble qu'on est dans le cas d'un don manuel, pour lequel il n'est pas nécessaire de passer devant un acte notarié, mais je ne suis pas 100% convaincu non plus. 

- Est-ce quelqu'un en sait un peu plus sur les dons manuels au Luxembourg?
- Est-ce qu'il faut aussi les déclarer en revenus, si oui, exonérés ou pas du calcul d'impôt sur le revenu?
- Il se passe quoi si le don se passe uniquement en France? C'est à dire si mes parents versent juste sur mon compte français et que je rapatrie ensuite? En lisant la phrase à voix haute, ça sonne un peu comme de l'évasion fiscale. Ça serait une grosse connerie ou je me fais des idées? ::huh::

----------


## blork

Bon, si j'ai bien compris le prélèvement à la source, vaut mieux ne pas attendre la déclaration de l'année précédente pour modifier son taux. L'idéal, c'est de le mettre à jour en indiquant au final les revenus attendus dans l'année ou un changement de situation.

Mais je me pose du coup la question et il me semble avoir vu un bout de réponse. 

Dans le cas d'un trop perçu sur l'année 2019 (ou bien un taux trop faible en 2019), la régule se passe comment et quand? 
En septembre de l'année 2020 avec un versement des impôts si trop perçu et un complément d'impôt à payé si le taux de 2019 était trop bas?

Et concernant les stocks options et l'impôt sur la plu valu d’acquisition? Comment ça se gère avec le prélèvement à la source? Je crois que ça rentre comme un Impot sur le revenu, mais quand on exerce son droit au stock option, j'ia l'impression que la somme est directement donnée sans imposition... Quid des prélèvements sociaux et du prélèvement à la source dans ce cas?

----------


## Praetor

> Une autre petite question.


Jette un oeil à la convention fiscale France-Luxembourg. Si c'est comme la convention France-Suisse tu t'en bats les couilles de la loi lux, car c'est le pays du donateur qui compte et si impôts il y a ils seront dus en France.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Jette un oeil à la convention fiscale France-Luxembourg. Si c'est comme la convention France-Suisse tu t'en bats les couilles de la loi lux, car c'est le pays du donateur qui compte et si impôts il y a ils seront dus en France.


Ok je vais regarder ça https://impotsdirects.public.lu/dam-...ee20180320.pdf

Font chier avec leurs PDFs de 26 pages sans fonction de recherche.  ::(:

----------


## Teocali

> Cela me fait plaisir de constater que tu ne remettes pas en cause ma cohérence.
> Je ne suis pas pour une réduction du nombre de fonctionnaires, bien au contraire.


Personnellement, je le suis, du moment que ceux qui restent peuvent faire la même quantité de boulot, dans des conditions meilleures ou équivalente cela va sans dire. 
Ou alors, si on conserve le même nombre de fonctionnaire, que le travail produit soit plus important.
En d'autre terme, que la productivité globale augmente, sans pour autant dégrader les conditions de travail.
Et c'est ce que permet la numérisation.



> Je ne suis pas favorable au tout numérique et à la publicité qu'on se fait d'être une "démocratie numérique" : cela n'a aucun sens à notre époque de se glorifier et de vouloir imposer un modèle hyper-consommateur en ressources rares dont l'extraction, l'exploitation et la production engendre une pollution que peu ici ont l'air de mesurer.


Je tiens à te rassurer, tu n'es pas la seule a avoir une conscience écologique sur ce forum. Et perso,j'aurais tendance à penser que la numérisation d'une fonction/ administration aurais tendance à diminuer l'empreinte écologique (surtout carbone) de celle-ci. C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai lu. Mais si tu as des sources me contredisant, je serais très intéressé. Attention, toutefois, à ne pas confondre coût écologique de la numérisaiton d'un comportement/administration, et coût écologique d'un nouveau comportement qui a été rendu possible par le numérique mais qui n'existait pas avant : cryptomonnaie, réseau sociaux, etc.




> Et pour les autres dont la décence m’empêche de qualifier comme ils le devraient, je ne vois pas la contradiction entre posséder et savoir utiliser un ordinateur, et me faire la voix de ceux, même en minorité, qui ne sont pas dotés des mêmes ressources que moi (qu'elles soient économiques ou plastiques). 
> Au contraire, je pense dangereux de penser que le reste du monde est comme les canards de CanardPC. Il y a un monde dehors, hors des écrans, dont les réalités et les nécessités sont très différentes de cette fenêtre grise. Et bordel, si vous n'êtes même pas foutus de reconnaitre que vous êtes des putains de favorisés, prenez un miroir !
> Penser que l'humanité entière va vivre un smartphone à la main et un pc de gamer à la maison ...


Mais tu as raisons de te faire la voix de ces personnes, c'est très bien. Ce qu'on te dit juste, c'est que se faire la voix en disant (en gros) "la numérisation c'est le mal ! tous le monde devrait retourner au papier !", c'est contre-productif, au mieux.

----------


## Lazyjoe



----------


## docelche

> Cela me fait plaisir de constater que tu ne remettes pas en cause ma cohérence.
> Je ne suis pas pour une réduction du nombre de fonctionnaires, bien au contraire.
> Je ne suis pas favorable au tout numérique et à la publicité qu'on se fait d'être une "démocratie numérique" : cela n'a aucun sens à notre époque de se glorifier et de vouloir imposer un modèle hyper-consommateur en ressources rares dont l'extraction, l'exploitation et la production engendre une pollution que peu ici ont l'air de mesurer.
> 
> Et pour les autres dont la décence m’empêche de qualifier comme ils le devraient, je ne vois pas la contradiction entre posséder et savoir utiliser un ordinateur, et me faire la voix de ceux, même en minorité, qui ne sont pas dotés des mêmes ressources que moi (qu'elles soient économiques ou plastiques). 
> Au contraire, je pense dangereux de penser que le reste du monde est comme les canards de CanardPC. Il y a un monde dehors, hors des écrans, dont les réalités et les nécessités sont très différentes de cette fenêtre grise. Et bordel, si vous n'êtes même pas foutus de reconnaitre que vous êtes des putains de favorisés, prenez un miroir !
> Penser que l'humanité entière va vivre un smartphone à la main et un pc de gamer à la maison ...


J'ai dû mal m'exprimer, je ne pense absolument pas qu'il faille réduire le nombre de fonctionnaires (ce qui recouvre de nombreuses réalités différentes), et je crois que ce sujet flirte avec des considérations politiques. J'ai par contre tendance à rejoindre Baron (qui me semble bien plus légitime que toi, ou moi, sur la question de l'organisation du recouvrement des impôts) en pensant que l'outil numérique au sens large peut être utile pour mieux utiliser les ressources humaines en les déchargeant de ce qu'il est possible d'automatiser.

Évitons de sombrer dans l'invective, ça appauvrit le débat  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

Evitons de parler de modernisation de l'administration, mon Directeur est en train de faire la tournée des postes pour expliquer à quelle sauce on va être mangés, sans vraiment préciser si on aura droit à de la sauce harissa ou juste du gravier.  :ouaiouai: 

Parlons optimisation (pour que Baron valide ma connerie ou pas) :
Cette année c'est l'avant dernière année avec des frais de crèche pour mon fils. Donc :
En 2019 il faut que je paie au moins 6 mois pour atteindre les 1200 € du plafond de déduction.
Qu'en 2020 je dois payer également jusqu'à 1200 € de crèche (factures 2019 ou 2020 osef)
En 2020 je ne dois pas payer le reste des factures (qui s'arrêtent au 31 aout) et les garder de "côté" jusqu'en 2021 (et les payer en 2021) pour pouvoir les porter sur ma déclarations de revenus. Et ainsi gagner une année de déduction de garde d'enfant.

Sachant que la trésorerie qui m'envoie ses factures va aussi me poursuivre pour que je paie, je vais devoir faire le mort / demander un délai pour étaler les paiements sans me faire saisir mon salaire.  ::ninja:: 



Faut que je m'occupe de ma déclaration de cette année aussi, plus qu'à me plonger dans la lecture passionnante des "frais réels" chapitre "frais de repas" parce que je crois que l'année dernière je n'ai déclaré que les kilomètres parcourus.  Vu que j'ai une cantine administrative j'ai rien bité aux textes, ce soir j'ai de la lecture  ::(:

----------


## bobvador

> Evitons de parler de modernisation de l'administration, mon Directeur est en train de faire la tournée des postes pour expliquer à quelle sauce on va être mangés, sans vraiment préciser si on aura droit à de la sauce harissa ou juste du gravier. 
> 
> Parlons optimisation (pour que Baron valide ma connerie ou pas) :
> Cette année c'est l'avant dernière année avec des frais de crèche pour mon fils. Donc :
> En 2019 il faut que je paie au moins 6 mois pour atteindre les 1200 € du plafond de déduction.
> Qu'en 2020 je dois payer également jusqu'à 1200 € de crèche (factures 2019 ou 2020 osef)
> En 2020 je ne dois pas payer le reste des factures (qui s'arrêtent au 31 aout) et les garder de "côté" jusqu'en 2021 (et les payer en 2021) pour pouvoir les porter sur ma déclarations de revenus. Et ainsi gagner une année de déduction de garde d'enfant.


je comprends pas l'intérêt de vouloir les garder pour 2021 en fait ? juste pour garder la déduction un an de plus ? 

ça reviendrait au même je pense (à salaire ISO) que tout déclarer la même année, c'est un crédit d'impôt par une réduction. 

Ensuite, il me semble qu'il y a une limite d'âge (6 ans) pour que ce soit pris en compte (à voir avec l'AF comment ils vérifient ça)

----------


## nova

> J'ai dû mal m'exprimer, je ne pense absolument pas qu'il faille réduire le nombre de fonctionnaires (ce qui recouvre de nombreuses réalités différentes), et je crois que ce sujet flirte avec des considérations politiques. J'ai par contre tendance à rejoindre Baron (qui me semble bien plus légitime que toi, ou moi, sur la question de l'organisation du recouvrement des impôts) en pensant que l'outil numérique au sens large peut être utile pour mieux utiliser les ressources humaines en les déchargeant de ce qu'il est possible d'automatiser.
> 
> Évitons de sombrer dans l'invective, ça appauvrit le débat


Mais Evidemment que leetchi a des considérations politiques derrière. Arrêtons d'alimenter ce débat inintéressant.

----------


## Baron

Vous parlez trop  :tired: 


> Tiens petite question


C'est difficile de te répondre sans connaître précisément ta situation. Il faudrait plutôt poser la question à ton SIP avec toutes les infos utiles. Tu peux avoir des obligations déclaratives en France sans revenus imposables mais avec l'information des revenus étrangers à donner. Tu peux également avoir des obligations seulement à l'étranger.




> Ben si tu résides en France tu dois payer tes impôts en France


C'est un scenario, pas la réponse complète.




> ils devront tout de même les déclarer comme revenus quelque part ou pas?


Pas un revenu, seulement un don manuel. Et pas par notaire.





> Par contre pour moi, qui suit résident fiscal luxembourgeois, ça ne me semble pas pareil.


Ah ben c'est la législation du Luxembourg...



> Il se passe quoi si le don se passe uniquement en France? C'est à dire si mes parents versent juste sur mon compte français et que je rapatrie ensuite? En lisant la phrase à voix haute, ça sonne un peu comme de l'évasion fiscale. Ça serait une grosse connerie ou je me fais des idées?


Eh ben nous on va se poser la question de cette somme qui part au Luxembourg et les luxembourgeois vont se poser la question de cette somme qui arrive chez eux. Une fois qu'on démêle le truc, on se rend compte que nous on s'en fout mais par contre eux, faut voir...




> Jette un oeil à la convention fiscale France-Luxembourg. Si c'est comme la convention France-Suisse tu t'en bats les couilles de la loi lux, car c'est le pays du donateur qui compte et si impôts il y a ils seront dus en France.


Ah ben non, c'est le pays du donataire qui compte...




> Parlons optimisation


J'ai rien compris  ::mellow:: 
Ca serait bien que tu expliques ta timeline de dépenses ET de garde réelle de l'enfant.



> Faut que je m'occupe de ma déclaration de cette année aussi, plus qu'à me plonger dans la lecture passionnante des "frais réels" chapitre "frais de repas" parce que je crois que l'année dernière je n'ai déclaré que les kilomètres parcourus.  Vu que j'ai une cantine administrative j'ai rien bité aux textes, ce soir j'ai de la lecture


Montant frais réel = (prix de ton repas cantoche - 4,80 €) x nbre de repas.

----------


## Ventilo

> je comprends pas l'intérêt de vouloir les garder pour 2021 en fait ? juste pour garder la déduction un an de plus ? 
> 
> ça reviendrait au même je pense (à salaire ISO) que tout déclarer la même année, c'est un crédit d'impôt par une réduction. 
> 
> Ensuite, il me semble qu'il y a une limite d'âge (6 ans) pour que ce soit pris en compte (à voir avec l'AF comment ils vérifient ça)


Je suis pas sur non plus.
Déja je me suis planté, pour déduire 1150 €, il faut en avoir dépensé 2300 €. 
Comme je dépense 200-250 € par mois, j'atteins tout juste le plafond annuel. Donc mon idée est caduque.


Mais théorisons quand même :
Les dépenses de frais de garde sont déductibles jusqu’à 2300 € par an, ce qui donne une réduction d’impôts de 1150 €. par enfant.
Ces sommes sont déclarées sur l'année de leur paiement, pas l'année de la facture : une facture de décembre 2017 payée en 2018 sera à déclarer en ce moment.

Si ton gosse te coute une blinde, genre 350 € par mois, le plafond est atteint le 15 juillet.
Le gosse a 3 ans en 2020, et commence l'école en septembre 2020. En 2021 tu paieras donc plus de crèche.
En 2019, tu paies tes factures de janvier a juillet : 2300 €
En 2020, tu paies tes factures d'aout a décembre 2019 : 2300 €
En 2020, on te facture de janvier a septembre 2020, encore 2300 €. Mais si tu les paies tout de suite, comme tu es déjà au plafond, tu ne gagnes rien en réduction d'impot.
Donc tu traines, échappe à l'huissier, demande des délais etc.
En janvier 2021 tu paies tes frais de garde. Ca t'ouvre droit à un crédit d’impôt de 2300 € au titre de tes revenus 2021.

T'as gagné 1150 € d’impôts. 
Et de belles sueurs froides pour échapper au recouvrement, soyons honnêtes.

Dans mon cas c'est pas au programme de faire un truc pareil.




> Montant frais réel = (prix de ton repas cantoche - 4,80 €) x nbre de repas.


Je mange pour moins de 4.80 € en moyenne, et surtout je n'ai pas gardé les ~200 tickets de cantine qui pourrait prouver le contraire.

Si tu manges 30 fois par an à la cantine pour plus de 4.80 € et 170 fois pour moins, tu peux déclarer les 30 repas en frais réels ? Y'a pas de contrôle de cohérence ?
Ma cantine peut pas ressortir les tickets sur plus de 6 mois, c'est mort.  :Emo: 

Est-ce qu'on peut faire "approvisionnement de la carte de cantine annuel / nombre de repas = prix moyen du repas" et déclarer ainsi ?  ::siffle:: 

Ca fait très calcul d'apothicaire, mais je trouve que niveau impôt on y perd vachement à avoir une cantine. Vu la merde qu'on y mange en plus.

----------


## ursule15

Je vois que ca cause de declaration quand on est a l'etranger, alors j'y vais de ma question.
Je ne reside pas en France, et je suis impose a la source pour mon salaire.
Par contre, je paie des impots en France (revenus locatifs uniquement).

Je verse une pension alimentaire (pour mes enfants vivants en France).
Je ne peux pas deduire cette pension de mon revenu lie au salaire (c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre).
Est-ce que je peux deduire cette pension de mes revenus locatifs ?

Merci par avance.

----------


## Praetor

> Je verse une pension alimentaire (pour mes enfants vivants en France).
> Je ne peux pas deduire cette pension de mon revenu lie au salaire (c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre).


L'Estonie ne te permet pas de déduire la pension alimentaire de tes enfants?  ::o: 
J'ai un collègue qui envoi de l'argent à ses parents dans son pays d'origine, le fisc suisse lui permet de tout déduire.
A ta place je me renseignerai auprès d'un spécialiste estonien, car je suis prêt à parier que le fisc français ne voudra rien savoir (c'est pas trop dans l'air du temps de renoncer à du pognon)  ::P:

----------


## ursule15

Ici il y a une flat tax de 20%, et je ne sais pas trop comment faire rentrer une deduction (je sais que c'est possible, mais pour une pension alimentaire ca a l'air de poser probleme).
Je vais demander a la comptable de la boite, j'aurais peut-etre d'autres renseignements.

(ah oui, la flax tax c'est du brut au net ici, donc prelevements sociaux + IR  :;):  )

----------


## blork

Personne n'a la réponse a ma question ou on m'a oublié?  Bouhhouhouhhhhhh  ::cry::

----------


## Baron

> Dans le cas d'un trop perçu sur l'année 2019 (ou bien un taux trop faible en 2019), la régule se passe comment et quand?


Sortie de l'avis 2020 sur les revenus 2019 en août/septembre 2020. En une fois si remboursement ou paiement de moins de 300 euros, étalé sur 4 mois si paiement > 300 €.




> concernant les stocks options et l'impôt sur la plu valu d’acquisition


Ca dépend des options et des actions. Il peut y avoir imposition selon le régime des traitements et salaires ou plus-value. Et après, ça dépend aussi de tes options en matière d'imposition (barème ou PFU). La plus grosse probabilité, c'est un prélèvement forfaitaire unique payé à la sortie de l'avis (IR + prélèvements sociaux). Pas de Prélèvement à la source. Mais vu qu'il y a trop de paramètres, il vaut mieux demander à ton SIP au regard de ta situation réelle, c'est quand même plus simple. 




> Et de belles sueurs froides pour échapper au recouvrement, soyons honnêtes.


Oui, et tu es à la limite d'un abus de droit. Certes, c'est l'année de la dépense qui compte (comme celle du revenu). Mais c'est pour fixer un principe. Toute manœuvre visant à optimiser ton impôt sans justifier clairement de ta situation (dans ton cas, justifier le fait de ne pas avoir payé) est susceptible d'être remis en cause par nos services. Et comme en plus tu es de la maison, tu vois...  ::ninja:: 




> Est-ce qu'on peut faire "approvisionnement de la carte de cantine annuel / nombre de repas = prix moyen du repas" et déclarer ainsi ?


Ca s'appelle "frais réels". Fais gaffe que toi on va pas te laisser passer grand chose. Et si en plus tu optimises tes crédits d'impôts, tu vas te faire pilonner.  ::ninja:: 
Et pour répondre à la question, tu dois pouvoir démontrer, même pour une fois, que ton repas a dépassé 4,80 €.




> Est-ce que je peux déduire cette pension de mes revenus locatifs ?


La jurisprudence juge que non. Par contre, nous, nous acceptons en déduction les pensions versées à des parents résidant à l'étranger. Il faut que tu vois avec les services fiscaux de ton pays.

----------


## blork

merci pour le retour.

----------


## ursule15

Ce qui pose probleme pour mon histoire de declaration a l'etranger de pension alimentaire versee en France, c'est pour declarer les montants verses en 2018.
Chez moi j'aurai du declarer ca en 2018, mais en France on declare ca en 2019 (enfin c'est peut-etre plus le cas en France non plus d'ailleurs).
Du coup je pense que je peux m'assoir dessus, c'est de ma faute, j'aurais du y penser l'an dernier.

----------


## Ventilo

> Oui, et tu es à la limite d'un abus de droit. Certes, c'est l'année de la dépense qui compte (comme celle du revenu). Mais c'est pour fixer un principe. Toute manœuvre visant à optimiser ton impôt sans justifier clairement de ta situation (dans ton cas, justifier le fait de ne pas avoir payé) est susceptible d'être remis en cause par nos services. Et comme en plus tu es de la maison, tu vois...


Disons que ca passerait pour des factures de septembre à décembre, le temps que la régie émette, qu'elle transmette à la trésorerie pour l'émission du titre, qu'il y ait relance, puis poursuite, ça passe large.
Avec la géographie revisitée je risque de bosser dans la trésorerie en question au 1er janvier 2021 en plus  ::ninja:: 


Les frais de repas je suis eu, je mange pour 3-4 € en moyenne, mais c'est vrai que je regrette de pas avoir gardé les tickets pour vérifier. En même temps c'est d'une lourdeur...

----------


## Baron

> Ce qui pose probleme pour mon histoire de declaration a l'etranger de pension alimentaire versee en France, c'est pour declarer les montants verses en 2018.
> Chez moi j'aurai du declarer ca en 2018, mais en France on declare ca en 2019 (enfin c'est peut-etre plus le cas en France non plus d'ailleurs).
> Du coup je pense que je peux m'assoir dessus, c'est de ma faute, j'aurais du y penser l'an dernier.


En France on déclare toujours en N+1 les revenus de N. Je sais pas comment ils font ailleurs. Par contre on a une prescription de 3 ans et je pense qu'on n'est pas les seuls...




> Disons que ca passerait pour des factures de septembre à décembre, le temps que la régie émette, qu'elle transmette à la trésorerie pour l'émission du titre, qu'il y ait relance, puis poursuite, ça passe large.


Si tu fais ça qu'une fois, oui. Deux années de suite, tu joues...




> Les frais de repas je suis eu, je mange pour 3-4 € en moyenne, mais c'est vrai que je regrette de pas avoir gardé les tickets pour vérifier. En même temps c'est d'une lourdeur...


Quand j'étais en double résidence à Pau, j'ai renoncé à justifier les frais de repas non forfaitaires... Et on parle quand même de frais qui dépassaient allègrement les 10 000 euroboules l'année.

----------


## bobvador

C'est possible vu la situation que tu décris. Tu as quelques infos ici (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...uble-residence) et ici (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...ire-loyers-edf)

(je suis sur mobile désolé du pavé)

----------


## MiniaAr

Merci Baron,

Sur cette histoire de dons manuels, j'y vois un peu plus clair. (en passant par le site des impôts: https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/i...l-dons-dargent)

*Pour la France*, je dois déclarer le don via un formulaire 2735. Le don est totalement exonéré car dans la limite des 31 865 € tous les quinze ans (j'ai plus de 18 ans, mes parents moins de 80,...)
https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/i...te-donation-de

Dans le formulaire (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/f.../2735_2376.pdf) je remplis le champ V avec le montant en "dons de somme d'argent exonérés de droits". La déclaration se fait auprès de la "recette des non-résidents".
https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/i...-donation-pour

*Pour le Luxembourg*, c'est ce qu'il me reste à comprendre. Pour la convention fiscale FR-LU, elle dit:



> (a)Lorsqu'un résident du  Luxembourg reçoit des revenus ou possède de  la  fortune qui,conformément aux dispositions de la présente Convention, sont imposables en France, le Luxembourg exempte de  l'impôt ces revenus ou  cette fortune, sous réserve des dispositions des sous-paragraphes b) et c), mais peut, pour calculer le montant de l'impôt sur le reste du revenu ou de la fortune du résident, appliquer les mêmes taux d'impôt que si les revenus ou la fortune n'avaient pas été exemptés.
> 
> b)Lorsqu'un résident du Luxembourg reçoit des éléments de revenu qui, conformément aux dispositions des articles 10, 12 et 16, sont imposables en France, le Luxembourg accorde sur  l'impôt sur  le  revenu des  personnes physiques ou  sur  l'impôt sur  le  revenu des collectivités de ce résident, une déduction d'un montant égal à l'impôt payé en France. Cette déduction ne peut toutefois excéder la fraction de l'impôt, calculé avant déduction, correspondant à ces éléments de revenus reçus de France.
> 
> c)Les dispositions du sous-paragraphe a) ne s'appliquent pas au revenu reçu ou à la fortune possédée par un résident du Luxembourg, lorsque la France applique les dispositions de la présente Convention pour exempter d'impôt ce revenu ou cette fortune ou applique les dispositions du paragraphe 2 de l'article 10 ou 12 à ce revenu


J'ai du mal à être sur de ce que ça veut dire. Mais pour moi le don est bien imposable en France (même si exonéré compte-tenu des conditions). Et donc le Luxembourg exempte d'impôt ces "éléments de revenu". Au pire, ils peuvent prendre en compte le revenu pour éventuellement le calcul du taux moyen d'imposition, mais que ce taux ne s'applique qu'aux revenus sans le don.
On avait ce cas quand ma femme travaillait en Allemagne. Elle était imposée à la source là-bas. Pour la détermination de mon taux, le LUX prenait en compte son revenu net d'impôt et l'ajoutait à mon imposable. Mais une fois le taux déterminé, il n'était appliqué que sur mon revenu imposable et pas celui de ma femme (qui était déjà imposé en Allemagne, donc pas de double imposition).

Est-ce que je suis dans le bon?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens une autre question qui me vient du coup pour les transferts d'argent. J'ai transféré la quasi-totalité de mon livret A vers le Luxembourg pour pouvoir payer les dernières factures suite à l'achat de mon appart. Je m'étais pas posé de questions mais est-ce que ça risque d'être mis en flag chez vous? Et en plus depuis Mars je réalimente même dans l'autre sens, car l'épargne au LUX c'est du 0,1% vs les 0,75% du livret A.  ::ninja:: 
A partir de quand ces virements vont commencer à faire louche?

Bon après j'ai une bonne explication je pense: virements liés à un achat immobilier, toujours 0€ de revenus en France, l'essentiel de l'argent sur le livret A provient de toute façon du Luxembourg depuis que j'y travaille.

----------


## Praetor

> A partir de quand ces virements vont commencer à faire louche?


Quelques k€ suffisent pour qu'une banque déclenche ses procédures anti-blanchiment. Mais comme tu peux justifier la provenance des fonds t'aura aucun problème:




> Bon après j'ai une bonne explication je pense: virements liés à un achat immobilier, toujours 0€ de revenus en France, l'essentiel de l'argent sur le livret A provient de toute façon du Luxembourg depuis que j'y travaille.


Je dois de temps en temps fournir une feuille de paie, c'est tout.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Quelques k€ suffisent pour qu'une banque déclenche ses procédures anti-blanchiment. Mais comme tu peux justifier la provenance des fonds t'aura aucun problème:
> 
> Je dois de temps en temps fournir une feuille de paie, c'est tout.


Oui ça sera pas difficile de fournir une fiche de paie ou même mon contrat de travail de droit Luxembourgeois. Mais on m'a encore jamais rien demandé. C'est préférable de faire une déclaration spontanée ou il vaut mieux attendre qu'on me pose des questions? (si on  m'en pose un jour?)

----------


## Praetor

> C'est préférable de faire une déclaration spontanée ou il vaut mieux attendre qu'on me pose des questions? (si on  m'en pose un jour?)


Tu dois déclarer aux douanes (fisc pour un virement?) si tu passes 10k€ ou plus en une fois (anti-blanchiment). Sinon t'as rien à faire si on ne te demandes rien. C'est ton argent, tu fais ce que tu veux (libre circulation des capitaux dans l'UE).

----------


## bobvador

> C'est préférable de faire une déclaration spontanée ou il vaut mieux attendre qu'on me pose des questions? (si on  m'en pose un jour?)


tu peux faire une déclaration spontanée, ton conseiller te remerciera de ton anticipation, mais en général vu tout ce qu'on a à traiter, tu peux attendre qu'on te contacte (surtout que quand c'est récurrent on appelle pas à chaque fois)

----------


## Baron

> Ah tiens tu parles de double résidence, j'ai une question.





> Merci je vais regarder !


Bon, en attendant de nouvelles questions, on considère celle-là close  ::ninja:: 




> Est-ce que je suis dans le bon?


J'ai balayé rapidos la Convention et je n'ai rien vu sur les droits de mutation ce qui plaide pour le droit interne (donc application de fiscalité dans les 2 pays). En France, au regard des paramètres que tu connais, tu seras non imposable si tu respectes les conditions. Mais à voir après avec le Luxembourg. Après, j'étais resté sur le principe français du donataire imposable puisque par essence, il est difficile d'aller chercher l'argent chez un non résident. Mais c'était oublier sur la solidarité à l'acte qui fait que dans le cas d'un donateur français, on peut aller chercher l’impôt chez lui. Bon, ça a l'air bien fait sur le papier mais pour aller chercher des droits entre des donateur/donataire français résidant à l'étranger, ça doit être drôlement intéressant à mettre en oeuvre  ::ninja:: 





> Tiens une autre question qui me vient du coup pour les transferts d'argent. J'ai transféré la quasi-totalité de mon livret A vers le Luxembourg pour pouvoir payer les dernières factures suite à l'achat de mon appart. Je m'étais pas posé de questions mais est-ce que ça risque d'être mis en flag chez vous? Et en plus depuis Mars je réalimente même dans l'autre sens, car l'épargne au LUX c'est du 0,1% vs les 0,75% du livret A. 
> A partir de quand ces virements vont commencer à faire louche?


L'important c'est de pouvoir prouver l'alimentation du compte et de justifier l'origine des fonds. Mais bon c'est la banque qui signale les transferts douteux et dans ton cas, je vois pas ce qui le serait.

----------


## ZeK

Bonjour à tous

Je profite de la présence des spécialistes pour une question sur les frais réels. 

Vu que je roule un peu pour aller au travail et que je travaille également chez moi (enseignant...), je souhaite déclarer mes frais réels.  
Pas de problème pour les frais kilométriques mais je voudrais aussi déclarer ma pièce servant de bureau (j'ai cru comprendre que j'y avais droit vu que je n'ai pas de bureau à ma disposition au travail...). Si j'ai bien capté j'ai le droit de déclarer un pourcentage (correspondant à la surface de mon bureau) de mon électricité, eau, intérêts d'emprunt immobilier, impôts locaux... Est-ce bien cela? En ce qui concerne l'eau et l'électricité, ça passe en s'appuyant sur l'échéancier annuel? Faut-il que je détaille ça dans la case frais réels ou carrément dans la case mention expresse?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières!

----------


## bobvador

> Bonjour à tous
> Je profite de la présence des spécialistes pour une question sur les frais réels.


je n'ai pas pu approfondir spécifiquement mes recherches, mais j'ai trouvé rapidement ça sur les frais réels pour les enseignants.

----------


## Baron

On a de la jurisprudence qui dit que "_qu'un professeur de lycée ne disposant pas d'autre bureau qu'une pièce de son appartement pour effectuer les travaux et les recherches nécessités par son activité, peut déduire la fraction du loyer et des charges du logement se rapportant à la pièce aménagée à usage de bureau_" (CE, arrêt du 6 juillet 1990, n° 98161).

Tu as nos commentaires au BOFIP là : http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/7671-PGP

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je n'ai pas pu approfondir spécifiquement mes recherches, mais j'ai trouvé rapidement ça sur les frais réels pour les enseignants.


Ah ben le temps d'aller manger et voilà...  ::ninja::

----------


## bobvador

> Ah ben le temps d'aller manger et voilà...


(bon app)
le BOFIP c'est un peu le wikipedia des impôts, en plus coloré. 

J'en profite pour poser une question sur laquelle la littérature existante est assez variée (contradictoire même, sinon c'est pas marrant). 

Doit-on déclarer les comptes des plateformes de crypto-actifs dans le formulaire 3916 ? (si oui : tous ? uniquement ceux permettant une sortie en €/$ ? Obi-Wan Kenobi ?)

----------


## Baron

Il me semble qu'on a un texte qui est voté sur le sujet pour lancer la déclaration obligatoire à compter du 01/01/2020. C'est sans doute parce que ça ne s'appliquait pas cette année que tu as vu des trucs contradictoires, non?

----------


## bobvador

ouais, j'ai la jauge de bullshitomètre au max, j'avais bien compris que ce ne serait qu'à déclarer à partir de 2020, mais en lisant ici et ici manifestement il faudrait faire cette année. 

Du coup j'ai demandé à mon SIP, mais ils me demandent de faire un rescrit (je pense qu'ils ne veulent pas s'engager sur uniquement les communications dans la messagerie sécurisée du site impots.gouv)

----------


## Baron

Ah oui mais attention de pas confondre une obligation inconditionnelle de déclaration de détention et la déclaration d'une plus-value existante qui ne repose pas sur la condition géographique.

Je te confirme que l'obligation inconditionnelle de déclaration de détention et les sanctions qui pourraient s'appliquer en cas de manquement sont codifiées au 1649 bis C. et 1736 du CGI pour l'an prochain (Assemblée Nationale)

----------


## Cedski

Petite question.... Ou plutot confirmation.

Notre bon gouvernement à décider d'exonérer les heures supp.

Heure supp qui représentent 20% de mon salaire annuel environ.


Du coup j'ai fait un calcul à la louche qui me dit 2000€ d’impôt en moins sur l'année, passage d'un taux de 11.2 (2018, je suis à 10.5 actu)  à 8.5%... 

Vu c'est applicable dès cette année (janvier), je paye déjà "trop". J'ai payé "beaucoup" trop jusqu'en mars puisque notre bon comptable n'avait pas fait le changement sur les heures supp réalisées, depuis avril c'est Ok, mais le taux reste, si j'ai bien compris, quand même trop élevé du coup.

Le calcul va être réalisé sur la déclaration 2019.... En avril 2020. Je vais être remboursé fin 2020 du coup ?  :^_^:

----------


## bobvador

> Ah oui mais attention de pas confondre une obligation inconditionnelle de déclaration de détention et la déclaration d'une plus-value existante qui ne repose pas sur la condition géographique.


Ma question portait uniquement sur les bitcoincoins détenus sur des exchanges. 

Le formulaire étant en outre peu adapté à ces structures. 

Pour la plus-value, le régime est assez clair (pour une fois)




> Le calcul va être réalisé sur la déclaration 2019.... En avril 2020. Je vais être remboursé fin 2020 du coup ?


Je dirais que c'est réactualisé sur la fin de l'année en cours (comme ce sont des revenus courants) (source)

----------


## Cedski

Ouais en fait je pars de l’hypothèse probable ou je n'indique rien aux impôts. (enfin, rien avant ma déclaration 2019)

----------


## Baron

> Le calcul va être réalisé sur la déclaration 2019.... En avril 2020. Je vais être remboursé fin 2020 du coup ?


Ben oui. Sinon tu vas modifier ton taux sur ton compte en ligne.




> Ma question portait uniquement sur les bitcoincoins détenus sur des exchanges


Je ne suis pas sûr de bien suivre de la portée de cette remarque mais si je la comprends bien le sous-jacent par rapport à la question, la réponse est donc pas avant 2020.

----------


## bobvador

> Je ne suis pas sûr de bien suivre de la portée de cette remarque mais si je la comprends bien le sous-jacent par rapport à la question, la réponse est donc pas avant 2020.


Nul rapport avec CPC  :;):  et merci pour l'éclaircissement en tout cas  ::):

----------


## ursule15

Pour revenir sur mon cas (pension alimentaire versee en France, mais pas de revenus en France autre que immo car resident fiscal estonien),

Selon Baron, je ne peux pas declarer la pension en France sur revenus immo
Selon le tax office local, je ne peux pas declarer de pension alimentaire versee en France sur mes revenus estoniens.

Bon du coup c'est mon ex qui est contente  :;):

----------


## Cedski

> Ben oui. Sinon tu vas modifier ton taux sur ton compte en ligne.


Ok tu confirmes donc merci. Je vais être conservateur et garder le taux actuel.

----------


## Baron

> Selon le tax office local, je ne peux pas déclarer de pension alimentaire versée en France sur mes revenus estoniens


Pas de chance, en France, ça marche  ::ninja::

----------


## ursule15

Tu veux dire qu'il faut que je sois domicilie fiscal en France, et que je verse une pension alimentaire a une estonienne ?  ::w00t:: 
Et la je vais pouvoir la deduire... Le plan me parait complique !  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

Fun fact :si je fais les frais réels  je baisse  mon rfr mais diminue mon crédit d'impôts. Si je prends l'abattement et déclare les cotisations syndicales mon rfr augmente ainsi que le crédit d'impôt.

Trop marrant le Pas.

----------


## Baron

Ca parait logique, non?  ::ninja:: 



> Tu veux dire qu'il faut que je sois domicilie fiscal en France, et que je verse une pension alimentaire a une estonienne ? 
> Et la je vais pouvoir la deduire... Le plan me parait complique !


C'est juste pour dire qu'en France on accepte la déduction des pensions versées à l'étranger  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> Ca parait logique, non?


Je dois vraiment répondre ?  ::ninja:: 

Du coup j'ai le choix entre  gagner 150 € de crédit d'impot tout de suite ou de diminuer mon RFR de 2200 €, ce qui devrait entrainer quelques conséquences sur le prix de la caf. Faut que je calcul. C'est stressant. Surtout quand la date limite de dépot est dans 2H  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

Je viens d'aider un pote hier qui est un peu fâché avec les chiffres et imperméable à la lecture de textes légaux.

Je voyais bien qu'il attendait que je lui dise quelle était la meilleure option pour lui entre rattacher son enfant majeur, le détacher et ne pas verser de pension et le détacher en versant une pension. Il m'a reposé genre 10 fois la question. Sauf que dans tous les cas il ne payait pas d'impôt et que pour nous, forcément, on s'en fout. Par contre, les conséquences en TH (abattement pour charge de famille ou plafonnement par RFR?) et encore pire les conséquences en prestations sociales (APL, bourses), sachant qu'il a une enfant mineure qui pourra demander des bourses l'an prochain, va expliquer...  ::ninja::

----------


## MiniaAr

Tiens sinon @Baron j'ai appelé les impôts Lux pour cette histoire de donation: j'ai posé la question cash et ils ont répondu que non, ils s'en foutent j'ai rien à déclarer (au Lux).
Les seules donations à déclarer si le donateur n'est pas résident fiscal lux sont celles de biens immobiliers au Grand-Duché où là effectivement il faut passer par droits d'enregistrement chez le notaire.

C'est plus facile comme ça, je ferais la décla au fisc français via la recette des non-résidents et c'est bouclé.  ::): 

Merci pour tes réponses ici en tout cas, c'est très apprécié (je parle pour moi, mais je risque probablement pas d'être contredit non plus).  :;):

----------


## ZeK

> je n'ai pas pu approfondir spécifiquement mes recherches, mais j'ai trouvé rapidement ça sur les frais réels pour les enseignants.






> On a de la jurisprudence qui dit que "_qu'un professeur de lycée ne disposant pas d'autre bureau qu'une pièce de son appartement pour effectuer les travaux et les recherches nécessités par son activité, peut déduire la fraction du loyer et des charges du logement se rapportant à la pièce aménagée à usage de bureau_" (CE, arrêt du 6 juillet 1990, n° 98161).
> 
> Tu as nos commentaires au BOFIP là : http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/7671-PGP
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ben le temps d'aller manger et voilà...


Merci à tous les 2. Une petite question supplémentaire toutefois : En ce qui concerne l'eau et l'électricité, ça passe en s'appuyant sur l'échéancier annuel? Faut-il que je détaille ça dans la case frais réels ou carrément dans la case mention expresse?
En tous cas encore merci!

----------


## bobvador

> Faut-il que je détaille ça dans la case frais réels ou carrément dans la case mention expresse?


Aucune idée, j'ai jamais eu à déclarer de frais réels. 

Par contre vois ce que tu pourrais déclarer et donc gagner, mais à chercher l'optimisation au maximum ça peut soulever des questionnements (je rappelle que je ne travaille pas aux impôts et que je ne sais pas comment se déclenche les contrôles)

----------


## ZeK

> Aucune idée, j'ai jamais eu à déclarer de frais réels. 
> 
> Par contre vois ce que tu pourrais déclarer et donc gagner, mais à chercher l'optimisation au maximum ça peut soulever des questionnements (je rappelle que je ne travaille pas aux impôts et que je ne sais pas comment se déclenche les contrôles)


Le but n'est pas tant d’optimiser mais de déclarer au plus juste et de la bonne manière. Si y a contrôle, ben y a contrôle. C'est assez normal que les impôts vérifient que le contribuable ne sur-déclare pas de frais ou ne sous-déclare pas de revenus!

----------


## smokytoks

Me revoilà avec une petite question de détail : nous nous sommes séparés en Septembre 2018 mais la rupture effective du PACS (dépôt du CERFA) a été effectuée début Mai 2019. Puis-je signaler dès cette année la séparation sur la déclaration en cours (sur la base de la séparation de fait) ou dois-je attendre la déclaration de l'année de rupture, donc la déclaration de l'année prochaine ? Question bonus, si je peux déclarer le changement dès cette année, j'indique la date de séparation effective dans la case "Date de Rupture du PACS" ?

----------


## smokytoks

Mais vous étiez marié, c'est ça ? Dans ce cas là, tout est plutôt clair....

Mais d'après ce que je lis à droite, à gauche, j'ai l'impression que c'est géré différemment pour le PACS, d'où ma question...

----------


## Baron

J'étais en vacs à Séville / Cadix / Cordoue, c'était super  ::ninja:: 



> Merci à tous les 2. Une petite question supplémentaire toutefois : En ce qui concerne l'eau et l'électricité, ça passe en s'appuyant sur l'échéancier annuel? Faut-il que je détaille ça dans la case frais réels ou carrément dans la case mention expresse?
> En tous cas encore merci!


Case frais réels suffisant et oui frais réels puisque dépense réelle effectuée par le biais de l'échéancier.




> Le but n'est pas tant d’optimiser mais de déclarer au plus juste et de la bonne manière. Si y a contrôle, ben y a contrôle. C'est assez normal que les impôts vérifient que le contribuable ne sur-déclare pas de frais ou ne sous-déclare pas de revenus!


On déclenche pas un contrôle sur pièce pour 50 euros d'électricité. Mais il y a aussi des contrôles aléatoires...




> Me revoilà avec une petite question de détail : nous nous sommes séparés en Septembre 2018 mais la rupture effective du PACS (dépôt du CERFA) a été effectuée début Mai 2019. Puis-je signaler dès cette année la séparation sur la déclaration en cours (sur la base de la séparation de fait) ou dois-je attendre la déclaration de l'année de rupture, donc la déclaration de l'année prochaine ? Question bonus, si je peux déclarer le changement dès cette année, j'indique la date de séparation effective dans la case "Date de Rupture du PACS" ?


J'avais déjà fait cette réponse y a quelques temps : Question PACS

Me dire si ça suffit pas.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Dites, j'ai fait ma déclaration, et le machin me dit que mon nouveau taux de PAS est de 0%  :tired: 
C'est possible ou y'a un truc qui cloche?  :tired: .

----------


## nova

> Dites, j'ai fait ma déclaration, et le machin me dit que mon nouveau taux de PAS est de 0% 
> C'est possible ou y'a un truc qui cloche? .


Non c'est possible mais si t'es étonné c'est que ca cloche peut etre  ::ninja:: 

0% de PAS c'est quand t'es non imposable tout simplement. Ceci dit il me semble que tu as dis que vos revenus au sein du couple ont bien baissé donc c'est surement normal.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ouais ptetre bien.. Mais je pensais pas a ce point. Jore on est quand même un bon cran au dessus de deux smics sans enfant. Après c'est les bon montants qui ont été déclarés, donc bon...Je vois pas tellement ce que je peux faire de plus en fait.

----------


## ZeK

> J'étais en vacs à Séville / Cadix / Cordoue, c'était super 
> Case frais réels suffisant et oui frais réels puisque dépense réelle effectuée par le biais de l'échéancier.
> 
> On déclenche pas un contrôle sur pièce pour 50 euros d'électricité. Mais il y a aussi des contrôles aléatoires...
> 
> J'avais déjà fait cette réponse y a quelques temps : Question PACS
> 
> Me dire si ça suffit pas.


Encore merci.

----------


## Baron

> Ouais ptetre bien.. Mais je pensais pas a ce point. Jore on est quand même un bon cran au dessus de deux smics sans enfant. Après c'est les bon montants qui ont été déclarés, donc bon...Je vois pas tellement ce que je peux faire de plus en fait.


Si les éléments sont bons, te prends pas la tête. Normalement à un SMIC, tu dois avoir une imposition neutralisée par décôte. A tester avec le simulateur pour vérifier, lorsque tu dois entrer tous les paramètres, que tu n'en as pas un dans ta situation déclarée qui est erroné.

----------


## smokytoks

> J'étais en vacs à Séville / Cadix / Cordoue, c'était super 
> [...]
> 
> J'avais déjà fait cette réponse y a quelques temps : Question PACS
> 
> Me dire si ça suffit pas.


Bon retour, c'est un coin super ! J'étais en Israel de mon côté, c'était top aussi !  ::P: 

Merci, on a fait les 2 déclarations séparées sur la base de ta précédente réponse, c'est l'intitulé dans la déclaration qui m'a fait douter...

n verra bien ce que ça donne, je plaiderai l'erreur de bonne foi si ça coince, au final, ça ne change pas fondamentalement ce que l'on verse au global. Si il y a quelque chose à rattraper, ce sera certainement au niveau de la CAF...

----------


## serenade

Hello,

J'ai fait un don à une oeuvre caritative récemment, j'ai reçu le justificatif fiscal mais je ne sais pas si je peux de déduire des mes impôts de 2019 ou si je dois attendre la déclaration de 2020.

----------


## Cedski

La déclaration 2019 se fera en 2020. Si c'est un don fait en 2019, il faudra donc déclarer lors de la prochaine déclaration d’impôt.

----------


## serenade

> La déclaration 2019 se fera en 2020. Si c'est un don fait en 2019, il faudra donc déclarer lors de la prochaine déclaration d’impôt.


Merci.

----------


## Tilt

Je comprends pas bien le taux car je suis à 2.8 et l'administration transmets 3.9 à mon employeur. Ce qui est le taux de l'année dernière.
c'est censé s'actualiser en septembre c'est ça ?

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

2 questions pour les as de l'impots.

#1, assez simple, je viens de recevoir mon avis d'imposition, ca m'indique 0 a payer, et j'avais des versements mensuels, du coup les impots vont me verser le trop percu. Pas de soucis, sauf qu'il me semble que certains d'entre vous ont indique avoir deja recu ce versement de la part du fisc, hors je n'ai rien recu. J'imagine que je me trompe, et que je vais recevoir ca sous peu, quelqu'un pour confirmer?

#2, pas simple
J'ai un collegue, resident fiscal letton.
Il se PACS (je me demande comment on ecrit le verbe...) avec un francais, resident fiscal francais.
Le francais lui dit qu'il (mon collegue) va devoir continuer a payer ses impots en Lettonie, mais qu'il va aussi devoir payer une certaine somme complementaire en France (et que au final il paiera plus).
Ca me parait pas vraiment possible non ? Quand on a un PACS entre residents fiscaux francais, on devient un seul foyer fiscal il me semble. Mais dans leur cas ?? Et c'est possible d'etre impose sur son salaire dans 2 pays de l'EU (il me semble que non) ?

----------


## znokiss

> Et c'est possible d'etre impose sur son salaire dans 2 pays de l'EU (il me semble que non) ?


Euh, me semble que t'es imposé là où tu habite et c'est tout.

----------


## MiniaAr

Non, dans le cas des frontaliers par exemple, ils sont imposés où ils travaillent.

Et il me semble, mais à vérifier, que l'Etat français peut demander un complément d'impôts entre ce qui aurait dû être versé comme impôt si le frontalier avait travaillé en France, et ce qu'il a versé déjà au pays où il travaille.
Mais cela dépend des conventions fiscales entre les pays.

----------


## Praetor

https://www.village-justice.com/arti...ale,26069.html




> 1. Sont considérées comme ayant leur domicile fiscal en France au sens de l’article 4 A :
> a. Les personnes qui ont en France leur foyer ou le lieu de leur séjour principal ;
> b. Celles qui exercent en France une activité professionnelle, salariée ou non, à moins qu’elles ne justifient que cette activité y est exercée à titre accessoire ;
> c. Celles qui ont en France le centre de leurs intérêts économiques.
> 2. Sont également considérés comme ayant leur domicile fiscal en France les agents de l’État qui exercent leurs fonctions ou sont chargés de mission dans un pays étranger et qui ne sont pas soumis dans ce pays à un impôt personnel sur l’ensemble de leurs revenus.


Pour l'exemple d'Ursule15:




> C- Le cas particulier des « couples mixtes »
> Un coupe mixte est un couple au sein duquel l’un est résident fiscal français alors que l’autre ne l’est pas.
> L’article 4B du CGI qui détermine la résidence fiscale en droit interne doit être appréciée et appliquée pour chacun des contribuables de manière isolée.
> Ainsi, si les époux sont mariés sous le régime de la communauté, il y a imposition commune, et les règles de territorialité doivent s’appliquer à chaque conjoint.
> Ainsi, si l’un est résident fiscal français et l’autre non, d’un point de vue déclaratif, il conviendra de déclarer de manière commune les revenus mondiaux du conjoint résident fiscal français et les revenus de source française du conjoint non résident fiscal français.


Je suppose que la Lettonie ne reconnait pas le PACS, donc là-bas il reste imposé en célibataire résident letton.

----------


## Arteis

Petite question en 2018 j’ai démissionné et j’ai touché pas mal d’argent sur février du à un certains nombre de congés payés (64 jours  ::ninja::  ) 
Du coup j’ai un taux à 11,4 % calculé sur les "mauvais" montants est-ce que ça va se réguler tout seul ou je dois appeler les impôts ?  ::unsure::

----------


## nova

> Petite question en 2018 j’ai démissionné et j’ai touché pas mal d’argent sur février du à un certains nombre de congés payés (64 jours  ) 
> Du coup j’ai un taux à 11,4 % calculé sur les "mauvais" montants est-ce que ça va se réguler tout seul ou je dois appeler les impôts ?


Pour le moment sauf erreur tu dois etre prélevé sur le taux 2017 , le taux 2018 sera appliqué à partir de septembre. Dans tout les cas, tu peux moduler ton taux sur le site des impôts, ca va te demander combien tu vas gagner en 2019  vu que l'année n'est pas fini c'est pas si évident mais tu peux pas faire autrement. (12x ton net mensuel imposable et les éventuels primes/13e mois ca devrait etre pas loin de la vérité).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Dans tout les cas, tu peux moduler ton taux sur le site des impôts.


Et il ne faut pas hésiter à le faire assez tôt, mon boulot a mis plusieurs mois pour prendre en compte le nouveau tôt.
64 jours de congés payés.
64 jours.
A raison de 20 jours par mois, ça fait 3 mois de congés !

----------


## LeLiquid

64 jours.  ::O:

----------


## ShotMaster

J'avoue, c'est quand même pas beaucoup.

----------


## Arteis

> Pour le moment sauf erreur tu dois etre prélevé sur le taux 2017 , le taux 2018 sera appliqué à partir de septembre. Dans tout les cas, tu peux moduler ton taux sur le site des impôts, ca va te demander combien tu vas gagner en 2019  vu que l'année n'est pas fini c'est pas si évident mais tu peux pas faire autrement. (12x ton net mensuel imposable et les éventuels primes/13e mois ca devrait etre pas loin de la vérité).


Merci pour ton retour mais je viens d‘essayer et plus de 10% d’écart entre leur calcul et mon calcul je peux pas modifier  ::(: 
Bon j’ai fait un mail au service des impôts on verra bien !

----------


## Ventilo

> Et il ne faut pas hésiter à le faire assez tôt, mon boulot a mis plusieurs mois pour prendre en compte le nouveau tôt.
> 64 jours de congés payés.
> 64 jours.
> A raison de 20 jours par mois, ça fait 3 mois de congés !


Ca me semble assez standard avec les aller retour entre les fichiers impots et les fichiers sociétés.




> Hello,
> 
> 2 questions pour les as de l'impots.
> 
> #1, assez simple, je viens de recevoir mon avis d'imposition, ca m'indique 0 a payer, et j'avais des versements mensuels, du coup les impots vont me verser le trop percu. Pas de soucis, sauf qu'il me semble que certains d'entre vous ont indique avoir deja recu ce versement de la part du fisc, hors je n'ai rien recu. J'imagine que je me trompe, et que je vais recevoir ca sous peu, quelqu'un pour confirmer?


Le versement de juillet concernait les crédits d'impots, pas les trop versés. Aucune idée de la date de restitution.

----------


## Arteis

> Merci pour ton retour mais je viens d‘essayer et plus de 10% d’écart entre leur calcul et mon calcul je peux pas modifier 
> Bon j’ai fait un mail au service des impôts on verra bien !





> Bonjour je me permets de vous contacter concernant l’actualisation du taux d’imposition sur 2019.
> 
> J’ai eu des congés payés en 2018 suite à une démission qui on fait monter mon revenu imposable à AAAAA et un taux à 11,4 %
> 
> Or si je calcul mes revenus de 2019 j’obtiens BBBBB x 13 soit CCCCCC
> 
> Cependant je ne peux pas modifier mon taux sur mon espace particulier ? 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> Merci d’avance


Réponse des impôts. 




> De : SIP STRASBOURG OUEST Réponse de l'administration 12/08/2019
> A : XXXXXXX
> Bonjour,
> Vous pouvez actualiser le taux via l'onglet "gérer votre prélèvement à la source".
> Cordialement.


Je ...

----------


## ursule15

Merci pour vos reponses.

----------


## znokiss

> Non, dans le cas des frontaliers par exemple, ils sont imposés où ils travaillent..


Bizarre, alors. Je suis frontalier habitant en France et travaillant en Suisse, et je paie mes impôts en France depuis toujours, comme tous mes collègues dans la même situation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

edit : ok, ça dépend des cantons, car effectivement, certains imposent à la source. A nuancer, donc.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Merci pour ton retour mais je viens d‘essayer et plus de 10% d’écart entre leur calcul et mon calcul je peux pas modifier 
> Bon j’ai fait un mail au service des impôts on verra bien !


:con:
Et si tu modifies au maximum de ce que tu peux modifier ?
Et quand c'est validé tu recommences ?

----------


## Arteis

En fait j’ai dit de la merde, c’est si l’écart est moins de 10% que ça prends pas en compte le changement de taux  :tired: 
Mais du coup le 1AJ que l’on rempli c’est la valeur net imposable avec ou sans les frais réel/-10% ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Arteis

Du coup personne ne sait si le montant a remplir pour le calcul du taux prends en compte les -10% ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben je vais surement te répondre de la merde.
Mais bon ... je pense que c'est la valeur net imposable.
Donc sans les -10% ou les frais réels.

----------


## BoZo

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question. Cette année, j'avais un prélèvement à la source supérieur à mon impot réel ce qui fait que j'ai eu un remboursement au mois de juillet. Je viens de voir mon bulletin de paie du mois d'aout, et j'ai toujours le même taux de prélèvement alors que je ne dois plus rien payer si je me trompe pas pour cette année.

Je dois contacter mon employeur ou les impots pour régulariser tout ça?

----------


## Ventilo

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une petite question. Cette année, j'avais un prélèvement à la source supérieur à mon impot réel ce qui fait que j'ai eu un remboursement au mois de juillet. Je viens de voir mon bulletin de paie du mois d'aout, et j'ai toujours le même taux de prélèvement alors que je ne dois plus rien payer si je me trompe pas pour cette année.
> 
> Je dois contacter mon employeur ou les impots pour régulariser tout ça?


Tu dois aller sur impots.gouv.fr sur ton compte;

Par contre normalement le remboursement de juillet correspond aux crédits d'impots de 2018, pas aux trop perçus de l'année en cours, qui par nature ne sont pas encore connus. En effet tu paies en ce moment ton impot sur le revenu 2019, année qui n'est pas terminée et que tu déclareras en 2020.

----------


## BoZo

Bonjour,

Effectivement, il s'agit du crédit d'impôt, le remboursement sera fait dans 1 an. J'ai pas spécialement ce système du coup car ma situation évolue (1 enfant en 2018, un autre en 2019, nounou...). 
Calculer au plus juste est encore un peu difficile pour moi. Par contre le prélèvement sur salaire se fait jusqu'en décembre parce que là à la louche, je dois presque avoir déjà payé ce je dois.

----------


## Baron

Vu qu'il n'y avait pas de vie, j'ai espacé un peu mes passages  ::ninja:: 

J'en profite pour dire que si vous avez posté un truc et que vous voyez pas de réponse ou qu'il n'y a que des canards non spécialistes qui ont répondu et qu'ils ne sont pas sûrs d'eux, n'hésitez-pas à m'envoyer un MP pour me signaler le post. Attention : ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ; j'ai pas invité à m'écrire directement pour que je règle vos problèmes, hein. Ne me tentez pas, je pourrais en régler plusieurs...  ::ninja:: 




> J'ai fait un don à une œuvre caritative récemment, j'ai reçu le justificatif fiscal mais je ne sais pas si je peux de déduire des mes impôts de 2019 ou si je dois attendre la déclaration de 2020.


Règle immuable de l'IR : *Tous les revenus et les dépenses se déclarent en N+1*. Le prélèvement à la source (PAS), c'est seulement une modalité de paiement.




> Je comprends pas bien le taux car je suis à 2.8 et l'administration transmets 3.9 à mon employeur. Ce qui est le taux de l'année dernière.
> c'est censé s'actualiser en septembre c'est ça ?


La théorie est bien la transmission du nouveau taux. Par contre, comment sais-tu que l'administration transmet un taux différent? La prise en compte par l'employeur du nouveau taux peut se faire avec un décalage de 2 à 3 mois.




> #1, assez simple, je viens de recevoir mon avis d'imposition, ca m'indique 0 a payer, et j'avais des versements mensuels, du coup les impots vont me verser le trop percu. Pas de soucis, sauf qu'il me semble que certains d'entre vous ont indique avoir deja recu ce versement de la part du fisc, hors je n'ai rien recu. J'imagine que je me trompe, et que je vais recevoir ca sous peu, quelqu'un pour confirmer?


Les versements perçus par les contribuables sont à 99% des versements complémentaires du solde des réductions et crédits d'impôt. Tes "_versements_" (si on parle bien du PAS sur le salaire) couvrent depuis janvier 2019 l'impôt sur les revenus de 2019 qui sera déclaré en 2020 et régularisé (trop ou pas assez payé) en août/septembre 2020.




> #2, pas simple
> J'ai un collegue, resident fiscal letton.
> Il se PACS (je me demande comment on ecrit le verbe...) avec un francais, resident fiscal francais.
> Le francais lui dit qu'il (mon collegue) va devoir continuer a payer ses impots en Lettonie, mais qu'il va aussi devoir payer une certaine somme complementaire en France (et que au final il paiera plus).
> Ca me parait pas vraiment possible non ? Quand on a un PACS entre residents fiscaux francais, on devient un seul foyer fiscal il me semble. Mais dans leur cas ?? Et c'est possible d'etre impose sur son salaire dans 2 pays de l'EU (il me semble que non) ?


Je vais faire là une réponse bien différente, sans revenir sur les réponses déjà faites : je ne pense pas que ce type de question ait sa place sur ce forum. Ce type de situation, extrêmement particulière, si elle appelle une vraie réponse, doit être soumise au service qui s'occupe du dossier (du résident français, donc). On peut rappeler ici les grands principes, orienter mais pas répondre alors qu'il faut toujours une masse d'informations importante et consulter a minima les conventions en vigueur. Si la question est "_est-ce possible d'être imposé dans 2 pays de l'EU?_", la réponse est oui.




> Petite question en 2018 j’ai démissionné et j’ai touché pas mal d’argent sur février du à un certains nombre de congés payés (64 jours  ) 
> Du coup j’ai un taux à 11,4 % calculé sur les "mauvais" montants est-ce que ça va se réguler tout seul ou je dois appeler les impôts ?


Ca se corrige par toi si tu veux anticiper, par l'administration en septembre N+1 quand on constate qu'on t'a trop prélevé.




> En fait j’ai dit de la merde, c’est si l’écart est moins de 10% que ça prends pas en compte le changement de taux 
> Mais du coup le 1AJ que l’on rempli c’est la valeur net imposable avec ou sans les frais réel/-10% ?


Effectivement. "_La modulation à la baisse est subordonnée à l'existence d'un écart de plus de 10 % et de plus de 200 € entre, d'une part, le montant du prélèvement résultant de la situation et des revenus estimés par le contribuable pour l'année en cours et, d'autre part, le montant du prélèvement qu’il supporterait en l'absence de modulation._" (http://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/11263-PGP.html).
Et quand on te demande la case 1AJ, on te demande bien la case 1AJ (traitements et salaires imposables, ce qui figure sur le bulletin de paie). Les frais réels sont en 1AK, donc la case 1AJ ne tient pas compte des frais réels.




> J'ai une petite question. Cette année, j'avais un prélèvement à la source supérieur à mon impot réel


Non (Cf. plus haut)



> j'ai eu un remboursement au mois de juillet


Non plus (Cf. plus haut toujours)



> Je viens de voir mon bulletin de paie du mois d'aout, et j'ai toujours le même taux de prélèvement alors que je ne dois plus rien payer


Pas plus.



> Effectivement, il s'agit du crédit d'impôt


Bingo.



> le remboursement sera fait dans 1 an


Hélas (sauf cas particulier)



> ma situation évolue (1 enfant en 2018, un autre en 2019, nounou...)


Je rappelle que les changements de type enfant, divorce, etc. se déclarent au fil de l'eau sur son espace sécurisé.



> Calculer au plus juste est encore un peu difficile pour moi. Par contre le prélèvement sur salaire se fait jusqu'en décembre parce que là à la louche, je dois presque avoir déjà payé ce je dois.


Si la louche est pas trop mauvaise, tu peux modifier ton taux en conséquence. De toute façon, au titre de la vraie 1ère année, les services seront conciliants sur les pénalités encourues si tu devais te tromper. Mais attention  cependant à ne pas commettre une erreur bête : on ne calcule pas un PAS sur des réductions / crédits d'impôt car ceux-ci font l'objet d'une gestion à part (remboursement acompte 60% en janvier et solde en septembre). Le PAS, c'est impôt brut N-1/revenus N-1. Donc pour janvier 2020, c'est l'impôt dû en 2019 sur les revenus 2018 divisé par les revenus de 2019 (à déclarer en 2020). Gaffe.

----------


## MiniaAr

C'est tout de même sympa de pouvoir modifier son taux en cours de route pour le PAS. D'autres pays, au hasard le Luxembourg, qui ont le PAS depuis moultes années ne laisse pas cette option. Du coup, chaque année je versé trop en PAS car l'employeur ne se base que sur mon salaire et ne prends pas en compte mes déductions. (Frais de crèche, intérêts débiteurs, assurances, etc...). Bon ok ça va parce que l'administration est assez rapide à rembourser : dans les 3 mois si on envoie bien là decla avant le 31 mars. Sinon plus tard ( genre Septembre) si on rate la deadline.

----------


## Owen Delryn

Normal que tout ça ne soit pas pris en compte MiniaAr, tout ça ce sont des déductions ou crédit d’impôts, par définitions variables non prédictivement. Ils ne peuvent donc pas en tenir compte sur l'année suivante, ne sachant pas par avance si tu auras des intérêts débiteurs, le montant de tes frais de crèche (qui peuvent être extrêmement variable) et ainsi de suite.

----------


## MiniaAr

> Normal que tout ça ne soit pas pris en compte MiniaAr, tout ça ce sont des déductions ou crédit d’impôts, par définitions variables non prédictivement. Ils ne peuvent donc pas en tenir compte sur l'année suivante, ne sachant pas par avance si tu auras des intérêts débiteurs, le montant de tes frais de crèche (qui peuvent être extrêmement variable) et ainsi de suite.


C'est pas faux. Et puis bon, comme ça j'ai un "bonus fiscal" tous les ans, c'est toujours ça de pris.  ::): 

Sinon, mon histoire de donation s'est finalement réalisée. Du coup si j'ai bien tout compris:
- Je remplis ce formulaire, surtout les pages 1 et 2, et je signe en deux exemplaires: https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/f.../2735_2376.pdf

- Je coche "déclaration spontanée", je mets les infos de mes parents et les miennes, et en partie V, je remplis au niveau de "Sommes d'argent" > "Dons d'argent exonérés de droits " car le montant est inférieur au plafond de 63 730 € (31 865 x 2) de mes parents (tous les 15 ans). Je mets le montant et la date du versement.

-J'envoie le tout à la recette des non-résidents, compétente dans mon cas car je suis résident hors de France (j'envoie les deux exemplaires):
Direction des Impôts des Non-Résidents
Recette des non résidents
TSA 50014
10, Rue du Centre
93465 NOISY-LE-GRAND CEDEX

- Les impôts au Luxembourg m'ont dit qu'ils s'en ballec vu que tout se passe en France, donc rien à faire de ce côté.

J'ai bon?

----------


## Praetor

T'es pas obligé d'envoyer par la poste aux non-résidents. Ils acceptent les scans par mails. Je leur ai déjà envoyé ma déclaration comme ça  ::P:

----------


## MiniaAr

> T'es pas obligé d'envoyer par la poste aux non-résidents. Ils acceptent les scans par mails. Je leur ai déjà envoyé ma déclaration comme ça


J'ai fait des folies, j'ai claqué mon timbre!  :B):

----------


## Praetor

> J'ai fait des folies, j'ai claqué mon timbre!


Bourgeois !

----------


## Neo_13

+443% la taxe foncière. Youpi banane.

----------


## Praetor

> +443% la taxe foncière. Youpi banane.


Fallait bien compenser la fin de la taxe d'habitation  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> +443% la taxe foncière. Youpi banane.


 ::O:

----------


## bobvador

> Fallait bien compenser la fin de la taxe d'habitation


faut surtout prendre l'argent là où il se trouve  :Cigare:

----------


## Praetor

> faut surtout prendre l'argent là où il se trouve

----------


## Ventilo

Le bonheur du paiement par prélèvement obligatoire des Tf supérieurs à 300€ quand t'en as une cinquantaine à payer  :Vibre:  :Petit Viking:  :Cell:

----------


## Owen Delryn

Si tu en as une cinquantaine à payer c'est que tu peux te le permettre.

Et si t'en as une cinquantaine, j'ose croire que tu as plusieurs SCI, et si tu as bien fait le taf tu as un compte bancaire pour chaque et donc il n'y a aucun problème.

----------


## Ventilo

Ni l'un ni l'autre je suis comptable (enfin pas celui avec la mega paie) pour des collectivités locales.

----------


## Owen Delryn

Ha...C'est un autre problème  ::):

----------


## Ewestyr

Remonte petit topic, j'ai une question pour les experts CPC.

Avec Mme on vient de se marier, et histoire de renflouer les caisses + préparer des projets futurs, on compte profiter de cette occasion pour retirer ce qu'on peut de nos PEE. Le truc, c'est que ça représente une certaine somme, et comme on a du mal à voir ce qui peut être imposable ou non, on voudrait éviter de trop se faire allumer d'un coup.

On est dans cette situation :
- De mon côté, mon employeur me permet de mettre automatiquement une somme sur le PEE tous les mois, et il abonde par rapport à cette somme. Je mets le minimum, qui me permet de tirer le maximum d'abondement possible. Je ne touche pas d'intéressement.
- L'employeur de Mme ne permet pas cette flexibilité, du coup une fois par an, elle met la somme nécessaire pour avoir le maximum possible d'abondement de sa boite. Elle touche en plus sur son PEE de l'intéressement une fois par an.
- Nous sommes tous les 2 à 100% en fond monétaire, donc pas de plus-value, on a dû même perdre un peu.

De ce que j'en ai compris, si on retire ça dans le cadre de notre mariage :
- Pas besoin de déclarer le capital qui a été versé par l'entreprise à titre d'abondement ou d'intéressement
- Ce qu'on a versé à titre perso est soumis aux cotisations sociales, mais ça a déjà été pris au moment du versement sur le PEE
- On a pas fait de plus-value, donc rien à imposer de ce côté

J'ai bon pour ces différents points, et donc on aura rien à déclarer (et donc pas d'imposition là dessus), ou je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ?
Même si pas d'imposition, on a ce capital à déclarer sur notre fiche d'imposition ? Avec le nouveau système, il faut le faire en avance ou on peut attendre la prochaine déclaration ?

Merci pour l'aide  :;):

----------


## Enyss

De façon générale, n'est imposable à l’impôt sur le revenu que les revenus. Dit comme ça, ça a l'air con, mais tout le capital qui a été versé sur le PEE, tu as déjà payé l'impôt sur le revenu dessus (ou, pour l'abondement de l'employeur, c'était exonéré), et le sortir du PEE ne correspond pas à un revenu.

Seul pourraient être imposables les plus-values, mais elles sont elles aussi exonérés d'IR (mais pas de prélèvements sociaux)

https://www.capital.fr/votre-argent/pee-1311752

----------


## Zepolak

J'abonde ( ::ninja:: ) dans le sens d'Enyss.
Si vous avez pas fait de plus-values, c'est tout bon, vous avez déjà vos sous. Comme si c'était un autre compte bancaire.
Si ça n'avait pas été le cas, je pense que vous auriez payé les cotisations sociales au moment de retirer via l'organisme qui gère la chose.
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F2142

----------


## Baroudeur

Je l'ai fait il y a quelques mois avec une autre condition de déblocage et je confirme : free money  ::lol::

----------


## Ewestyr

Clair, concis, une vraie approche expert CPC  ::ninja:: 

Effectivement Enyss, dis comme ça ça parait logique, mais j'ai arrêté de chercher un sens logique à toutes ces histoires  ::): 

Merci en tout cas !

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello ! 

Ce topic c'est comme les saisons, ça revient par cycle.
Et le cycle du moment, c'est la taxe d'habitation.

Ma situation : je suis en colocation, co-titulaire d'un bail aux deux noms.

En reprenant en détail la méthode d'imposition de la taxe d'habitation, je constate que toute la taxe d'habitation de l'année dernière (2018) et toute celle de cette année (2019) est affectée à mon nom seul : nature "S" dans l'avis d'imposition = imposé à la personne seule, sans co-titulaire. 

Problème : le colocataire (qui est parti courant 2019) est du genre branleur, "phobie administrative" et "je ne réponds aux messages que quand ça m'arrange". 

Je viens d'envoyer un message aux impôts en faisant une demande de rectification et faire figurer le second occupant sur l'avis, comme spécifié ici : 




> Il est cependant possible d'indiquer un second occupant sur l'avis : les 2 seront alors solidairement responsables du paiement de la taxe.



En attendant que cela soit fait et, espéré-je, pris en compte, comment faire pour ne pas avoir à assumer tout seul cette taxe ?
En l'état actuel des choses, l'ancien coloc fait le mort sur toutes les demandes que j'ai pu lui faire sur d'autres sujets, et m'est avis que ça ne va pas s'arranger.

Est-ce que ça va vraiment être à moi de me débattre face à la machine à broyer que sont les impôts ?

De quelle manière puis-je le contraindre à m'effectuer le remboursement ?

----------


## Enyss

> En attendant que cela soit fait et, espéré-je, pris en compte, comment faire pour ne pas avoir à assumer tout seul cette taxe ?


Même si c'est pris en compte, comme tu es solidairement responsable du paiement de la taxe, si ton coloc paye pas, c'est toi qui devra payer. 

https://www.toutsurmesfinances.com/i...ca-marche.html




> Le refus de payer d’un des colocataires est donc un problème à régler entre colocataires.
> 
> En cas de mésentente persistante, un règlement à l’amiable peut être trouvé à l’aide d’un conciliateur de justice, gratuitement, sans avocat et sans engager de procédure judiciaire. En cas d’échec de la conciliation, il reste une possibilité (payante, coût fixé parle juge) pour trouver un accord sans procès : faire intervenir un médiateur de justice, à la demande du juge du tribunal d’instance.


Bref, la répartition du payement de la taxe d'habitation c'est entre toi et lui, et l'administration fiscale n'est pas concernée

----------


## Ithilsul

Wep, on en revient donc au "y'avait 50 % de chance, c'est sur ta gueule que ça tombe, donc c'est toi qui est responsable en premier". 

Merci pour l'info du conciliateur judiciaire.
Le coloc est juriste, en plus, mais si je dois en arriver à ça, je le ferai.

----------


## Neo_13

Bon ben pour fêter la suppression de la taxe d'habitation pour 80% de la population, la mienne a doublé.

----------


## Praetor

> Bon ben pour fêter la suppression de la taxe d'habitation pour 80% de la population, la mienne a doublé.


Ca t'apprendra à bien gagner ta vie, sale bourge  ::ninja::

----------


## bobvador

La mienne a diminué, je te remercie !

----------


## Neo_13

Pour féter mon arrivée au chomage (donc revenu net /2 vu le revenu utilisé comme référence) et celle de mon épouse au congé parental d'éducation (revenu inférieur au RSA), on va avoir 1100€ de TF à payer en 2 mois et 1100€ de TH en un seul mois. Sachant que mon chomage couvre mes traites de prêt immobilier + assurance habitation, en gros).

Cette année, j'aurais payé plus de 20k€ d'impôts directs (donc sans compter le salaire indirect ou les diverses taxes). J'ai rien contre, quand j'ai mes revenus de bourgeois. Mais là, ça pique un peu.

Bon, faut que je retrouve une activité. Ou mon épouse.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Bon, faut que je retrouve une activité. Ou mon épouse.


Elle a peut-être eu raison de s'enfuir.  :tired:

----------


## cotueur

> Pour féter mon arrivée au chomage (donc revenu net /2 vu le revenu utilisé comme référence) et celle de mon épouse au congé parental d'éducation (revenu inférieur au RSA), on va avoir 1100€ de TF à payer en 2 mois et 1100€ de TH en un seul mois. Sachant que mon chomage couvre mes traites de prêt immobilier + assurance habitation, en gros).
> 
> Cette année, j'aurais payé plus de 20k€ d'impôts directs (donc sans compter le salaire indirect ou les diverses taxes). J'ai rien contre, quand j'ai mes revenus de bourgeois. Mais là, ça pique un peu.
> 
> Bon, faut que je retrouve une activité. Ou mon épouse.


Vu la situation tu peux demander une remise gracieuse ou un échelonnement du paiement.

----------


## Ventilo

L'étalement en 3 fois risque de ne pas trop l'aider  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Elle a peut-être eu raison de s'enfuir.


 ::blink:: 
 ::lol::

----------


## Alpha Victor

Salut les canards fiscaux.
J'ai acheté un bien immobilier il y a un an et demi et j'ai reçu la taxe foncière au nom de l'ancien propriétaire (accessoirement décédé depuis quelques années).
J'ai fait un courrier à la dgfip pour réclamer l'émission d'un avis à mon nom.
Deux semaines plus tard, j'ai reçu une réponse comme quoi l'instruction du dossier était en cours.

Question : le délai de paiement était dépassé (avant même que j'envoie le courrier). Vais-je me voir adresser un avis avec 10% de pénalité ?

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai aussi une question que je pense velue.

Comment se passe l'imposition sur les plus-values mobilières (bref, les achats-ventes d'action) dans le cadre d'un départ puis d'un retour en France ?
Je suis du genre à garder longtemps mes actions. Donc y a des actions que j'ai acheté quand j'étais résident fiscal Français et que je pense revendre qu'une fois revenu en France, possiblement. 
Est-ce que la plus-value est la valeur d'achat minus la valeur de vente ? Ou est-ce que les valeurs quand j'ai arrêté d'être résident fiscal ou quand je le suis redevenu rentrent en ligne de compte ?
Quid d'une action achetée à X alors que je suis non-résident, et que sa valeur est X+100 au retour ; et X-100 (i.e. puis-je utiliser la moins-value pour compenser d'autres plus-value comme pour le cas nominal) ?

J'ai fouillé un peu internet mais c'est dur à formuler sur Google comme question. Et c'est vraiment particulier comme cas.

----------


## Burr

> Salut les canards fiscaux.
> J'ai acheté un bien immobilier il y a un an et demi et j'ai reçu la taxe foncière au nom de l'ancien propriétaire (accessoirement décédé depuis quelques années).
> J'ai fait un courrier à la dgfip pour réclamer l'émission d'un avis à mon nom.
> Deux semaines plus tard, j'ai reçu une réponse comme quoi l'instruction du dossier était en cours.
> 
> Question : le délai de paiement était dépassé (avant même que j'envoie le courrier). Vais-je me voir adresser un avis avec 10% de pénalité ?


Il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter, ça arrive de plus en plus souvent du fait de la baisse des personnels étant donné que la vérification des actes de vente demande encore une action humaine. Ce qui fait qu'à la date limite T de remontée des informations, on a pas connaissance de la vente et le bien est toujours connu au nom de l'ancien propriétaire. C'est régulé automatiquement, tu recevras en fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine le montant "standard" de la taxe foncière, tu la paieras juste en décalé.

Pour les plus ou moins values de cessions de valeurs mobilières, il s'agit d'actions achetées, vendues auprès d'une banque française ou bien il y a des banques étrangères ? 
Si c'est simplement des actions que t'avais acheté en France et que tu vas revendre en France (pour shématiser), c'est effectivement Valeur d'achat - Valeur de vente qu'il faudra renseigner en sachant que tu as des abattements en fonction de la durée de détention (que tu appliques toi même). Et en sachant également que la banque concernée envoie annuellement un récap' (ou par démat'). C'est d'ailleurs elle qui, en cas de demande est tenu de t'informer de la durée et de l'abattement en conséquence. Certaines banques font d'ailleurs les choses très bien.

Les moins values se reportent sur les plus values et l'excédant de moins values est réutilisable pendant 10 ans sur les plus values à venir.

----------


## Praetor

La plus value c’est la différence entre le prix d’achat et le prix de vente, peu importe où tu étais résident lors de l’achat. L’imposition se fait au moment de la vente. Il peut donc être intéressant de les vendre avant de rentrer en France, à voir selon l’imposition dans ton pays de résidence et l’éventuel accord fiscal avec la France (si ce sont des actions françaises).

Typiquement dans mon cas je vendrai tout avant de rentrer en France: les plus-values ne sont pas imposées en Suisse. Quitte à racheter ensuite, juste histoire de mettre les compteurs à zéro.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour les plus ou moins values de cessions de valeurs mobilières, il s'agit d'actions achetées, vendues auprès d'une banque française ou bien il y a des banques étrangères ?


Ben justement je pose la question parce que mon courtier m'oblige à "transférer". Mais à vrai dire, je sais même pas si aujourd'hui, ce courtier est considéré "Français" (il s'agit de LynxBroker). Donc dans tous les cas, là, je vais me retrouver avec un courtier étranger. Ça change quelque chose ?




> La plus value c’est la différence entre le prix d’achat et le prix de vente, peu importe où tu étais résident lors de l’achat.


Si c'est comme ça, c'est très bien. Ça présente l'avantage d'être simple à comprendre même si ça permet l'optimisation que tu expliques.
Mais je pose la question parce que c'est pas partout pareil : dans le pays des kangourous barbares, c'est la différence entre la valeur de vente et la valeur au moment où tu deviens résident permanent (et pas fiscal, hein, j'était déjà résident fiscal avant). C'est très chelou.
J'ose donc dire que le système Français est plus simple & logique (sauf si le fait d'avoir un broker étranger me met dedans  :Emo:  ).

----------


## Praetor

Le broker on s'en fout, c'est ce que tu possèdes qui compte, pas l'intermédiaire. C'est juste qu'il ne trace pas forcément les informations nécessaires à ta déclaration française, et que tu dois donc le faire à la main, en gardant les divers justificatifs.

----------


## sissi

Je me posais une question, paf un expert cpc a peut être la réponse sans en avoir eu connaissance. 




> Il n'y a pas lieu de s'inquiéter, ça arrive de plus en plus souvent du fait de la baisse des personnels étant donné que la vérification des actes de vente demande encore une action humaine. Ce qui fait qu'à la date limite T de remontée des informations, on a pas connaissance de la vente et le bien est toujours connu au nom de l'ancien propriétaire. C'est régulé automatiquement, tu recevras en fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine le montant "standard" de la taxe foncière, tu la paieras juste en décalé.


J'ai acheté une baraque l'année dernière et j'ai emménagé en novembre 2018. Cette année, je m'attendais à recevoir du foncier sauf que non, je n'ai rien reçu par courrier et je n'ai pas trop tiqué sur les dates d'échéance habituelles vu que je n'en ai jamais payé dans ma vie, étant locataire avant. Je suis passé sur le site des impôts pour voir, hormis la taxe d'habitation à raquer avant le 15/11, il n'y a absolument rien qui a trait au foncier. Pourtant, j'ai fait les changements d'adresse sur pas mal de site ( dont bien sûr CAF/sécu/impôts) et précision sur ma nouvelle situation de proprio d'ici 20 ans) mais je sèche. Je ne paye pas d’impôt cette année ni la précédente.

Au final, ce pourrait être pour mon cas ce même genre de soucis ?

----------


## Praetor

> Au final, ce pourrait être pour mon cas ce même genre de soucis ?


Probablement. Si tu veux te couvrir, envois un mail au SIP dont tu dépends (celui qui t'as envoyé la taxe d'habitation) par ton espace gouv.fr pour leur signaler que tu n'as pas reçu la TF. Comme ça tu pourras prouver ta bonne foi au cas où. Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'attendre qu'ils se réveillent, tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais, c'est à eux de bosser maintenant.

----------


## sissi

> Probablement. Si tu veux te couvrir, envois un mail au SIP dont tu dépends (celui qui t'as envoyé la taxe d'habitation) par ton espace gouv.fr pour leur signaler que tu n'as pas reçu la TF. Comme ça tu pourras prouver ta bonne foi au cas où. Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'attendre qu'ils se réveillent, tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais, c'est à eux de bosser maintenant.


Merci de ta réponse, je vais voir ça le plus vite.  ::love::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est juste qu'il ne trace pas forcément les informations nécessaires à ta déclaration française, et que tu dois donc le faire à la main, en gardant les divers justificatifs.


Ah oui le broker trace/transmet rien du tout, mais il laisse les outils pour faire des rapports très détaillés.
Mais du coup, quand tu parles de justificatifs, on parle "juste" des relevés d'opérations (achat/vente) ou y a autre chose ? En particulier, comment on prouve soi-même la durée de détention ? (Car on peut imaginer un cas de gruge : achat de X à 100 euros en 2010 puis revente, puis achat de X à 10 euros puis revente en 2019, et paf, t'as 2 relevés d'opérations qui pourraient prouver que t'as fait une moins-value de X fois 90 euros, alors que c'est pas du tout vrai).
Ou alors les justificatifs, c'est de me créer des rapports réguliers du compte, tout bêtement ?
Ou alors c'est une histoire de bonne foi (ce qui m'étonnerait qu'à moitié, vu les conneries Cumcum/cumex qui étaient pas empêchés y a pas encore si longtemps).

----------


## bobvador

Normalement le broker te transmet un avis d'opéré ou un compte-rendu de transmission qui est le justificatif de la transaction (il y a plusieurs mentions légales dont le prix d'achat, les frais prélevés, la date de la transaction)

Concernant les abattements pour durée détention, pour les achats réalisés depuis 2018, le régime de plein droit c'est la flat tax (pas d'abattement pour durée). Tu peux opter pour maniere globale au barème progressif et dans ce cas là avoir le fameux abattement.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben, merci bien, c'est la révélation du jour pour moi, le fait que ça ait changé en 2018. Bon ça changera rien à mon comportement, et ça clôt le problème que j'évoquais. C'est bien.

----------


## Gigax

Petite question (j’ai pas relu le topic donc ça a peut être déjà été expliqué plus tôt) :

Nous sommes un couple marié depuis 2017 et nous payons l’impôt sur le revenu à la source (forcément). Sauf que notre fille est née le 30/10 dernier. 

Faut il la déclarer tout de suite aux fisc et quelles sont les conséquences ? La demi part en plus est elle comptée à partir du mois de novembre 2019, du mois de janvier 2019 ou du mois de janvier 2020 ? Si c’est janvier 2019, les finances publiques nous reversent un éventuel trop perçu ?

Merci à vous !

----------


## nova

> Petite question (j’ai pas relu le topic donc ça a peut être déjà été expliqué plus tôt) :
> 
> Nous sommes un couple marié depuis 2017 et nous payons l’impôt sur le revenu à la source (forcément). Sauf que notre fille est née le 30/10 dernier. 
> 
> Faut il la déclarer tout de suite aux fisc et quelles sont les conséquences ? La demi part en plus est elle comptée à partir du mois de novembre 2019, du mois de janvier 2019 ou du mois de janvier 2020 ? Si c’est janvier 2019, les finances publiques nous reversent un éventuel trop perçu ?
> 
> Merci à vous !


Salut : Mon conseil , tu te connecte à ton espace impots.gouv et tu fais gérer mon taux de prélèvement à la source.

Tu vas arriver sur une interface ou apparait plusieurs options dont signaler un changement au niveau de la situation de famille. La j'imagine que si tu cliques ici tu pourra annoncer l'heureux événement à la mère patrie ( ::ninja:: ) et j'imagine également qu'ensuite ca devrait te calculer un nouveau taux de prélèvement à la source.



Si tu ne fais rien, ils te rendront le trop percu en aout 2020 (sur l'impot 2019) et en aout 2021 (sur l'impot 2020).

PS: avant le systeme du prélèvement à la source, on ne signalait un changement famillial que sur la déclaration de revenu de l'année soit pour une naissance en 2019 sur la déclaration des revenu 2019 faite en mai 2020.

----------


## Nieur

Yop les gens.
A l'issue de mon divorce, je devrais récupérer mes parts (soulte). Faut déclarer la somme ? Payer des impôts dessus ?
Bisous les canards

----------


## Roupille

A l'impôt sur le revenu rien à déclarer. Par contre, tu devras surement régler des droits de partage au notaire qui les reversera à l'Etat.

----------


## Nieur

OK merci !

----------


## Ithilsul

Tiens, en discutant avec un canard et Doniazade au sujet d'une de leurs questions, on a constaté que certains frais de formation / certification sont déductibles des impôts.


Dans mon cas par exemple, j'ai passé (ou plus précisément acheté les droits de passage pour février 2020) une formation + examen certifiants dans mon domaine d'activité professionnelle. 
C'est une certification qui est explicitement mentionnée comme "souhaitée / appréciée" des recruteurs dans leurs annonces.


Mais qui arbitre sur cette prise en compte au titre de la réduction d'impôts ? Comment en savoir plus ?

----------


## Anonyme9785

Tiens question çon... le fisc m'a mendié la taxe d'habitation d'un appartement acheté en 2018 mais livré à l'été 2019. J'ai bien entendu envoyé un message par le truchement du site officiel avec copie du PV de livraison de mon cloaque bien AVANT l'échéance. Mais cette dernière est arrivée à défaut de la réponse du fonctionnaire. Je me suis donc acquitté de cette taxe pour ne pas avoir de pénalité, cependant ma petite voix me dit qu'il est curieux de payer alors qu'on ne peut habiter le bien... Me trompe je?

----------


## Siunn

J'ai trouvé ça :




> Le vendeur ne peut pas obtenir de réduction de la taxe d'habitation. Il reste redevable de la taxe d'habitation pour l'année entière, même s'il ne possède plus le bien sur une partie de l'année. En parallèle, l'acquéreur ne paiera pas la taxe d'habitation l'année de son acquisition.


Source.

----------


## Anonyme9785

Boom headshot merci.




> Le vendeur doit payer la taxe d'habitation
> 
> La taxe d’habitation est établie au nom des personnes, physiques ou morales, qui ont la disposition ou la jouissance des locaux en qualité de propriétaire, locataire ou occupant à titre gratuit par exemple. *Le redevable de cette taxe doit être en mesure d’occuper le bien à tout moment et de façon privative.*
> 
> Les biens assujettis doivent être meublés, c'est-à-dire pourvus d’un ameublement suffisant pour en permettre une occupation effective (tables, chaises, lits, armoires…). Les propriétaires de logements vides de tout meuble, peuvent demander un dégrèvement de taxe d’habitation à l’administration fiscale (sous réserve de la taxe sur les logements vacants).


Macron #Rendlargent

----------


## nova

> Boom headshot merci.
> 
> 
> 
> Macron #Rendlargent


Bah tu fais une réclamation en argumentant bien et il devrait te rembourser ouais.

----------


## Siunn

En tout cas c'est bon à savoir.

Les impôts m'ont réclamé deux taxes d'habitation en 2018. Une erreur est vite arrivée de leur part. Ils ont procédé à un remboursement mais cela a mis un peu de temps.

----------


## Robix66

> En tout cas c'est bon à savoir.
> 
> Les impôts m'ont réclamé deux taxes d'habitation en 2018. Une erreur est vite arrivée de leur part. Ils ont procédé à un remboursement mais cela a mis un peu de temps.


J'y avais eu droit une fois...
Impôts : votre avis de taxe d'habitation est disponible dans votre espace  ::lol:: 
Moi : paie la taxe en ligne
_X mois plus tard_
Courrier : Majoration de votre taxe d'habitation, vous n'avez pas payé !  :tired: 
Payé : 330Restant : 660 (majoré)Moi :  ::blink:: 
Site : Vous avez deux avis de taxe d'habitation
Moi :  ::blink:: ²
Impôts : ah oui en effet c'est une erreur, la deuxième ne devrait pas être là. Bon alors deux possibilités, soit on vous rembourse ce que vous avez payé, et on réémet l'avis...
Moi :  ::blink:: 
Impôts : soit... On laisse comme ça
Moi :  :tired: 

Bon au final c'est rentré dans l'ordre facilement (j'avais envoyé un mail avec les pièces justificatives et ils m'ont rappelé), mais proposer de me rembourser ce que j'avais payé, pour que je repaie ce même montant (alors que laisser en l'état ne leur posait visiblement pas de problème), ça rappelle que l'administration c'est un autre monde. (J'avais bien deux avis séparés dans mon compte, et un reçu de paiement de la première taxe).

----------


## Roupille

> Tiens, en discutant avec un canard et Doniazade au sujet d'une de leurs questions, on a constaté que certains frais de formation / certification sont déductibles des impôts.
> 
> 
> Dans mon cas par exemple, j'ai passé (ou plus précisément acheté les droits de passage pour février 2020) une formation + examen certifiants dans mon domaine d'activité professionnelle. 
> C'est une certification qui est explicitement mentionnée comme "souhaitée / appréciée" des recruteurs dans leurs annonces.
> 
> 
> Mais qui arbitre sur cette prise en compte au titre de la réduction d'impôts ? Comment en savoir plus ?


Je crois que personne n'a répondu à ta question mon pauvre.

Si tu es salarié, les frais de formation sont pris en compte au niveau des frais réels. Frais de stage de formation professionnelle, Frais pour l’acquisition d’un diplôme ou d’une qualification. ( bien entendu si tu as engagé un montant de dépenses professionnelles supérieur à celui de la déduction forfaitaire de 10 % ).
Si tu parles la case 8WD ( située sur la déclaration des revenus non salariés ) crédit d'impôt "formation des chefs d’entreprise ",  elle est destinée aux professionnels ( bénéfices agricoles, industriels et commerciaux ou non commerciaux  ).
Il s’agit des formations qui entrent dans le champ d’application des dispositions relatives à la formation professionnelle continue. Ce crédit d'impôt est lié au formulaire 2069-RCI-SD joint à la déclaration de résultat. ( liasse fiscale bic ou bnc).

----------


## Siunn

> J'y avais eu droit une fois...
> Impôts : votre avis de taxe d'habitation est disponible dans votre espace 
> Moi : paie la taxe en ligne
> _X mois plus tard_
> Courrier : Majoration de votre taxe d'habitation, vous n'avez pas payé ! 
> Payé : 330Restant : 660 (majoré)Moi : 
> Site : Vous avez deux avis de taxe d'habitation
> Moi : ²
> Impôts : ah oui en effet c'est une erreur, la deuxième ne devrait pas être là. Bon alors deux possibilités, soit on vous rembourse ce que vous avez payé, et on réémet l'avis...
> ...


Ils peuvent parfois être relous et laisser traîner le truc durant des jours, voir des semaines.

Pour ma seconde taxe, j'ai payé, j'ai dû présenter le papier qui stipulait que j'avais quitté l'appartement ainsi que mon nouveau contrat de location/bail. 
Ils ont procédé à un remboursement mais deux trois mois plus tard. Donc en gros, tu as deux taxes qui se font la malle de ton compte, sur ce temps-là tu en chies probablement pour ne pas être trop dans le rouge en attendant le remboursement (dégrèvement)  ::trollface:: 

Il faut vraiment être vigilant et bien surveiller les entrées/sorties au niveau des impôts. Surveiller également le taux, car parfois il peut augmenter assez violemment. J'ai un collègue qui est à 7% de son taux de prélèvement, ce qui est quand même élevé. Il gagne la même chose que moi et n'a pas d'autres revenus. 
C'est relativement nébuleux pour moi. Le mien vient de chuter. J'ai reçu un mail hier pour me prévenir.

----------


## Roupille

> J'y avais eu droit une fois...
> Impôts : votre avis de taxe d'habitation est disponible dans votre espace 
> Moi : paie la taxe en ligne
> _X mois plus tard_
> Courrier : Majoration de votre taxe d'habitation, vous n'avez pas payé ! 
> Payé : 330Restant : 660 (majoré)Moi : 
> Site : Vous avez deux avis de taxe d'habitation
> Moi : ²
> Impôts : ah oui en effet c'est une erreur, la deuxième ne devrait pas être là. Bon alors deux possibilités, soit on vous rembourse ce que vous avez payé, et on réémet l'avis...
> ...


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais sur plus de 29 millions d'avis envoyés, il y a forcement des erreurs. En cas d'erreur de nom, adresses, etc, l'administration va faire la même chose qu'une entreprise privée avec une facture erronée, elle va sécuriser sa créance ( émettre un nouvel avis correct ).
Une erreur de nom ou d'adresse rend l'avis d'imposition nul. Et comme, les gens sont de plus en plus procéduriers.... Toi, ça va, t'es compréhensif , cool, sympa mais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde malheureusement.  :Emo:

----------


## MoTorBreath

Tiens moi pour la nouvelle année je viens d'avoir une lettre de rappel de la TH moyennant malus de 10%.
Sauf que je n'ai aucun souvenir d'avoir reçu l'avis initial, ni par courrier ni par mail.
Normal ?

----------


## Roupille

Sachant que les dates d'échéance sont soit le 20 novembre 2019 soit le 21 décembre 2019, tu es effectivement en retard.
Il faut que tu consultes ton espace particulier sur ton compte impots.gouv.fr Si l'avis est correct ( et non réglé ), tu peux payer le principal et demander une remise des pénalités ( à payer ou pas suivant l'avis du service ).

Quant à l'absence de courrier ou de mail, il faut être sur que tes coordonnées soient à jour sur ton compte en ligne

----------


## Next

Moi ils ont trouvé le moyen de me coller 2 mensualités pour la TH de cette année je viens de le découvrir aujourd'hui par la poste, heureusement que j'ai demandé une modualtion entretemps sachant que je devrais pas la payer cette année.

----------


## Ventilo

Yo, question particulière, je prépare l'oral d'IFIP, et je ne trouve pas de document clair sur l'organisation de l'accueil en SIP. (physique et distance). Je me suis fait épingler sur la fiscalité en prépa, ca me saoule. On a des docs sur Ulysse quelque part ?

----------


## Roupille

Demande moi en message privé, je pourrais te trouver ça.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Je crois que personne n'a répondu à ta question mon pauvre.
> 
> Si tu es salarié, les frais de formation sont pris en compte au niveau des frais réels. Frais de stage de formation professionnelle, Frais pour l’acquisition d’un diplôme ou d’une qualification. ( bien entendu si tu as engagé un montant de dépenses professionnelles supérieur à celui de la déduction forfaitaire de 10 % ).
> Si tu parles la case 8WD ( située sur la déclaration des revenus non salariés ) crédit d'impôt "formation des chefs d’entreprise ",  elle est destinée aux professionnels ( bénéfices agricoles, industriels et commerciaux ou non commerciaux  ).
> Il s’agit des formations qui entrent dans le champ d’application des dispositions relatives à la formation professionnelle continue. Ce crédit d'impôt est lié au formulaire 2069-RCI-SD joint à la déclaration de résultat. ( liasse fiscale bic ou bnc).



Merci pour la réponse, Roupille !
Je suis effectivement salarié, donc frais réels. C'est donc valable même si la formation a été suivie de manière autonome (hors employeur) ?

Car derrière ma question se posait surtout l'interrogation de qui juge si c'est légitime ou pas. 
J'imagine qu'on doit transmettre les factures, mais qu'il faut aussi expliquer que c'est une certification professionnelle, certes éditée par un organisme international étranger, mais fréquemment demandée dans les annonces d'emploi en France. 
C'est sur ce dernier point des "explications / justifications" que je me demande comment procède le service des impôts. 
Histoire notamment de s'éviter en fin d'année un "Hmmmm.... Non ce n'est finalement pas éligible / On ne comprend pas : BIM, merci de régler le non-perçu, et pourquoi pas une petite pénalité au passage".  ::ninja:: 




> Il faut vraiment être vigilant et bien surveiller les entrées/sorties au niveau des impôts. Surveiller également le taux, car parfois il peut augmenter assez violemment. J'ai un collègue qui est à 7% de son taux de prélèvement, ce qui est quand même élevé. Il gagne la même chose que moi et n'a pas d'autres revenus. 
> C'est relativement nébuleux pour moi. Le mien vient de chuter. J'ai reçu un mail hier pour me prévenir.


Idem, j'ai reçu un mail qui me disait que mon taux se réduisait.
Sauf que c'est plus qu'une réduction, c'est une dégringolade : je suis passé de 12,9 % à 3,5 % !  ::O:  
Pourtant, ma situation est relativement stable : pas (encore ?) d'évolution de salaire, seulement 1 mois de travail de plus (prise de poste en février 2019), pas (encore) de gosse, et dès janvier 2019 j'avais actualisé mes revenus prévisionnels pour définir mon taux pour l'année. 

Là, je pressens soit une erreur, soit un "lissage" du trop-perçu de l'année dernière, mais je croyais que les impôts ne procédaient pas ainsi, uniquement par remboursement + taux normal. Dès que j'ai le temps, je vais quand même faire une simulation...  :tired:

----------


## Siunn

> Là, je pressens soit une erreur, soit un "lissage" du trop-perçu de l'année dernière, mais je croyais que les impôts ne procédaient pas ainsi, uniquement par remboursement + taux normal. Dès que j'ai le temps, je vais quand même faire une simulation...


Il me semble avoir vu passer un message de la DGFIP, prévenant justement d'une sorte de régularisation en cas d'un trop perçu de leur part, justement. 
Il faudrait tenter de leur poser la question, tiens.

----------


## Roupille

> Merci pour la réponse, Roupille !
> Je suis effectivement salarié, donc frais réels. C'est donc valable même si la formation a été suivie de manière autonome (hors employeur) ?
> 
> Car derrière ma question se posait surtout l'interrogation de qui juge si c'est légitime ou pas. 
> J'imagine qu'on doit transmettre les factures, mais qu'il faut aussi expliquer que c'est une certification professionnelle, certes éditée par un organisme international étranger, mais fréquemment demandée dans les annonces d'emploi en France. 
> C'est sur ce dernier point des "explications / justifications" que je me demande comment procède le service des impôts. 
> Histoire notamment de s'éviter en fin d'année un "Hmmmm.... Non ce n'est finalement pas éligible / On ne comprend pas : BIM, merci de régler le non-perçu, et pourquoi pas une petite pénalité au passage". 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que j'ai trouvé de plus précis dans ton cas :

"Les dépenses supportées en vue d'acquérir un diplôme ou une qualification permettant aux salariés d'améliorer leur situation au sein de la profession qu'ils exercent ou d'obtenir un nouvel emploi dans un autre domaine professionnel constituent des frais professionnels déductibles du montant brut des traitements et salaires. La prise en compte de telles dépenses serait, bien entendu, remise en cause si la preuve n'était pas apportée que la formation reçue a un lien direct avec le nouvel emploi.

Toutefois, les dépenses de formation professionnelle engagées par les salariés en vue d'accéder à un nouvel emploi restent en particulier déductibles même si l'exercice effectif de la nouvelle activité professionnelle n'est pas prévu immédiatement, dès lors que les intéressés sont à même de justifier que ces dépenses ont été réellement exposées dans la perspective de l'exercice de ladite activité.

Dans cette dernière situation, il appartient au service des impôts de demander au contribuable de justifier des démarches qu'il a accomplies, notamment par la production de pièces attestant de la recherche active d'un emploi dans le secteur d'activité concerné (ex. : lettres de candidature à un emploi et convocations à des entretiens d'embauche), en vue d'occuper un poste de travail en rapport avec les frais de formation préalablement déduits. Dès lors et aussi longtemps qu'il justifie de telles démarches, l'intéressé est en droit de déduire les frais de formation professionnelle correspondants.

En revanche, il n'y a pas lieu d'admettre en déduction les dépenses nécessitées par la présentation d'un diplôme lorsqu'elles ne sont pas destinées à améliorer la situation professionnelle de l’intéressé (par exemple, diplôme préparé par un salarié à la veille de sa retraite ou par un retraité)."

Dans tout les cas, il faut fournir un justificatif de la formation et éventuellement une explication. L'appréciation du "améliorer leur situation au sein de la profession" est assez subjectif. C'est l'agent qui contrôle ta déclaration qui va dans premier temps juger du caractère déductible de la dépense ( avec sa "haute expertise "  et surtout avec tes justificatifs et explications). Si tu justifies bien le lien avec ton secteur d'activité a mon avis il n'y aura pas de soucis. Tu peux aussi demander l'avis de ton Service des Impôts sur ton espace en ligne.

Après fais attention, pour que la déduction soit intéressante, il faut que tes dépenses de formation soit supérieures aux 10% accordés d'office.


Pour l'impôt qui baisse, il me semble qu'ils ont changé les premières tranches d'imposition. Donc à priori c'est normal.

----------


## fishinou

Il semblerait qu'on va recevoir mi janvier une avance de 60% du crédit d'impôt reçu en 2019.

Cool.

Je me demande comment je vais les dépenser déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Je me demande combien je vais devoir rendre surtout  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tout pour moi, ça ne m'arrange pas  :tired:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ce que j'ai trouvé de plus précis dans ton cas :
> 
> "Les dépenses supportées en vue d'acquérir un diplôme ou une qualification permettant aux salariés d'améliorer leur situation au sein de la profession qu'ils exercent ou d'obtenir un nouvel emploi dans un autre domaine professionnel constituent des frais professionnels déductibles du montant brut des traitements et salaires. La prise en compte de telles dépenses serait, bien entendu, remise en cause si la preuve n'était pas apportée que la formation reçue a un lien direct avec le nouvel emploi.
> 
> Toutefois, les dépenses de formation professionnelle engagées par les salariés en vue d'accéder à un nouvel emploi restent en particulier déductibles même si l'exercice effectif de la nouvelle activité professionnelle n'est pas prévu immédiatement, dès lors que les intéressés sont à même de justifier que ces dépenses ont été réellement exposées dans la perspective de l'exercice de ladite activité.
> 
> Dans cette dernière situation, il appartient au service des impôts de demander au contribuable de justifier des démarches qu'il a accomplies, notamment par la production de pièces attestant de la recherche active d'un emploi dans le secteur d'activité concerné (ex. : lettres de candidature à un emploi et convocations à des entretiens d'embauche), en vue d'occuper un poste de travail en rapport avec les frais de formation préalablement déduits. Dès lors et aussi longtemps qu'il justifie de telles démarches, l'intéressé est en droit de déduire les frais de formation professionnelle correspondants.
> 
> En revanche, il n'y a pas lieu d'admettre en déduction les dépenses nécessitées par la présentation d'un diplôme lorsqu'elles ne sont pas destinées à améliorer la situation professionnelle de l’intéressé (par exemple, diplôme préparé par un salarié à la veille de sa retraite ou par un retraité)."
> ...


Le texte ressemble effectivement à ce que j'avais déjà vu.
Merci pour les explications générales, je vais voir si je peux les contacter pour savoir.





> Après fais attention, pour que la déduction soit intéressante, il faut que tes dépenses de formation soit supérieures aux 10% accordés d'office.


Tu fais bien de me le rappeler, je vais vérifier ça. À première vue, ça m'a l'air équivalent. Et, surtout, 25 % de la somme totale vient de frais payés en dollars car organisme américain, je ne suis donc vraiment pas sûr qu'ils entrent dans les critères ouvrant droit à déduction...





> Pour l'impôt qui baisse, il me semble qu'ils ont changé les premières tranches d'imposition. Donc à priori c'est normal.


Il y a effectivement la 1ère tranche imposable (donc la 2e tranche) qui est passé de 14 % à 11 %, mais en faisant les calculs de mon côté, je "gagne" 2 points sur le taux, pas 9...  :tired:

----------


## Erreur

C'est un sacr* p*tin de b*ordel j'en peu'pu.

Rappel avec majoration sur un truc, prélèvement à la source et prélèvement sur compte bancaire, total je ne comprend pas pourquoi le rappel puisqu'ils prélèvent partout où ils peuvent.

Et en prime v'la'i pas qu'ils nous versent 250 de crédit et prélèvent 90 "à la source" sur le même compte bancaire le même jour.

MAIS QUEL B*RDEL !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

patpat Erreur ...

----------


## Erreur

> patpat Erreur ...


Tu es bien bonne avec moi, mais garde tes patpat pour d'autres qui sont plus à plaindre que moi. C'est le p*tain de b*ordel (oui je suis énervé) à comprendre, mais y'a pas mort d'homme, juste un budget incontrôlable.

Je vais demander des conseils à snot pour des cas comme ça.

----------


## Arteis

L'état ne réclame pas d'argent à Snot, c'est Snot qui réclame de l'argent à l'état  ::o:

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello !

Comme je prends enfin le temps de calculer le taux de prélèvement à la source qui doit m'être appliqué pour cette année (la chute de 12,9 % à 3,5 % étant injustifiée), j'en profite pour le calculer sachant qu'il va y avoir 3 paramètres :

A) une naissance 
B) un congé parental = 0 revenus pendant 3 mois
C) un temps partiel après le B)


J'imagine que pour les points *B)* et *C)*, il suffit d'ajuster mon revenu annuel en supprimant / faisant un prorata des mois concernés pour avoir l'annuel réel.

Par contre, pour le point, *A)*, je n'ai rien à toucher, et ce sont les impôts qui ajusteront d'eux-mêmes au moment de la déclaration, c'est bien ça ?


Pour ma culture, dans le cas de parents en concubinage, on aura le choix entre faire bénéficier de 0,5 parts à l'un ou 0,5 à l'autre, ou 0,25 chacun, c'est ça ?

----------


## Flad

> Hello !
> 
> Comme je prends enfin le temps de calculer le taux de prélèvement à la source qui doit m'être appliqué pour cette année (la chute de 12,9 % à 3,5 % étant injustifiée), j'en profite pour le calculer sachant qu'il va y avoir 3 paramètres :
> 
> A) une naissance 
> B) un congé parental = 0 revenus pendant 3 mois
> C) un temps partiel après le B)
> 
> 
> ...


Euh pas sur. Si pas mariés/pacsés, l'enfant est rattaché à l'un ou l'autre des parents mais pas aux 2.
En tout cas c'est le cas chez nous.

----------


## Enyss

> Impôt sur le revenu : comment un couple en concubinage doit-il déclarer ?
> 
> Chaque membre d'un couple vivant en concubinage doit remplir séparément une déclaration pour les revenus qu'il a perçus durant l'année d'imposition.
> 
>   À noter : quand la charge d'un enfant est partagée de façon équivalente entre les 2 parents, chacun peut bénéficier de la moitié du quotient.


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F362

Et un enfant, c'est une demi part, donc soit vous faites 1 et 1.5 parts, soit 1.25 et 1.25 parts, soit vous vous pacsez et vous faites 2.5 parts  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F362
> 
> Et un enfant, c'est une demi part, donc soit vous faites 1 et 1.5 parts, soit 1.25 et 1.25 parts, soit vous vous pacsez et vous faites 2.5 parts


RDJ ! Je pensais pas que c'était possible !

----------


## Ventilo

Par contre il ne faut pas hésiter à faire des simulations, l'idée habituelle de mettre l'enfant sur le plus haut revenu n'est pas forcément optimum.

----------


## Roupille

Pour le A "j'ai eu un enfant ( reconnu, sans adultère et sans sex-tape ), quelles démarches dois-je accomplir?" :

j'ai eu un enfant quelles démarches dois je accomplir
( attention faut rajouter aux années +1, ça n'a pas encore été actualisé )

Pour le B "je vais toucher moins de thune, fric, avoine, blé en 2020 :

mes revenus viennent de changer

Pour le C : je veux optimiser mon enfant : cf la réponse de Enyss donc en gros vous faites ce que vous voulez, sauf le mettre à charge principale sur vos deux déclarations  la même année ( 1.5 et 1.5 interdit, 1.25 et 1.25 bien, 1 et 1.5 bien aussi )

----------


## MiniaAr

Salut à tous.

Je remplis ma déclaration d'impôt et j'ai une petite question sur la déduction des frais d'éloignement. Je ne sais pas si c'est une spécificité Grand-Ducale mais la case dit:
"Frais de déplacement (lorsque l'éloignement dépasse 4 unités d'éloignement sans en dépasser 30, la déduction forfaitaire est de 99 € par unité. Les 4 premières unités ne sont pas prises en compte et la déduction est limitée à 2 574 €)"

Or mon domicile est à 6 unités d'éloignement de mon lieu de travail (selon le lien donné par les impôts). Donc en toute logique, je dois déduire (6-4) * 99 = 198€.
J'ai bon? 
C'est la première fois que je le fait car j'habitais avant dans la même ville que mon lieu de travail. C'est la case 747 du formulaire 100F (la déclaration d'impôt luxembourgeoise).

----------


## Roupille

Une déclaration d'impôt en ce moment ?  ::blink:: 

edit : ah Luxembourg  ::lol::  

Sinon je comprends comme toi mais je dois t'avouer que la fiscalité luxembourgeoise c'est pas trop notre spécialité.

----------


## MiniaAr

Ouaip déclaration à envoyer avant le 31 Mars au Luxembourg.
Après vérification, il semble que les frais de déplacement aient déjà été déduits sur mes fiches de paie, mais le total est de 184€ au lieu du forfait de 198€. La différence est due à mon congé parental qui n'était pas sur des mois entiers (15 au 15) et du coup mon employeur et la CAF ont pas fait le même prorata temporis.

Bon ça a pas vraiment d'impact au final, les impôts devraient régulariser ça.

----------


## John Venture

Petite question aux pros des impôts: j'ai reçu la participation 2018-19 de mon ancien employeur (que j'ai quitté il y a plus d'un an). J'avais pu liquider mon PERCO sans passer par la case impôts car j'étais au chômage, est-ce que je peux demander un versement sur mon compte bancaire directement en bénéficiant du même traitement ou la loi impose t-elle que je passer d'abord par un versement sur le PERCO puis le re-casser en invoquant ma situation de chômeur?

La FAQ de l'organisme ne répond pas à la question et je ne trouve aucun mail/téléphone pour les contacter directement  ::|:

----------


## Roupille

En cas de versement immédiat ( soit à la demande du salarié soit à l’initiative de l’employeur ) sans passer par le compte plan d'épargne salariale ( PEE, PEI, PERCO ), les sommes perçues au titre de la participation sont imposables et il faut les rajouter aux salaires.
Idem pour l'intéressement. 
J'ai bien peur qu'il ne te faille passer par la case PERCO pour avoir l'exo si tu es sans emploi.

----------


## John Venture

Entendu, merci! 
Et que l'état français se rassure, je réinjecterai ce petit pécule économisé directement dans notre chère économie nationale tôt ou tard.

----------


## MiniaAr

Tiens je viens de découvrir un truc, l'employeur peut verser un bonus sous forme de subvention d'intérêt plutôt que de l'apparenter à un salaire.
C'est limité à 3000€ par personne, doublé en cas de déclaration avec le conjoint.

Ça change pas grand chose niveau impôts car les intérêts débiteurs (pour la résidence principale) sont déductibles de toute façon, et donc au lieu d'avoir salaire brut + bonus - intérêts, c'est salaire brut - (intérêts - bonus). Mais par contre, pas de charges salariales à payer dessus (retraite, maladie, dépendance).

Sympa ces petits tours de passe-passe au Luxembourg.

----------


## Ventilo

Vous pensez qu'ils vont ouvrir les vannes du télétravail (comprendre, sans pc de l'administration et vpn dgfip) pour l'épidémie ? Se serait une révolution.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ils l'ont fait à mon travail  ::):

----------


## Roupille

Message officiel pour le moment qui confirme le post juste au dessus "le télétravail devient une règle impérative ; seuls les agents dont la présence est requise pour des nécessités de continuité de service devront être à leur travail".

Si tu t'occupes de la compta pas de bol  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Dans une trésorerie c'est sur que le seul survivant fera la compta...
J'attends de voir demain matin, mais techniquement il faut qu'ils nous autorise à bosser en TT sur nos ordinateurs perso, et ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour.
Je doute qu'ils aient des portables pour tout le monde, même si techniquement je suis prioritaire : seule personne disponible pour payer les mandatements aux entreprises et les paies;

Mais j'ai peur de prendre gout au télétravail, bosser en prenant 10 kg et en regardant Netflix, voir même en peignant  ::wub::

----------


## kikoro

Bonjour les expert des impôts,
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas fait mon changement adresse au niveau des impôts il me semblait l'avoir fait il y a 1ans et 1 semaine quand je suis arrivé en location mais aparement non :/.

Dois-je directement envoyer un mail au impôts informant de mon erreur ou je change juste l'adresse et la date d'y y a 1 ans ?
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Roupille

Si c'est pour recevoir la déclaration papier à ta nouvelle adresse, c'est trop tard. Par contre sur la déclaration que tu vas recevoir fin avril, tu pourras indiquer un changement d'adresse en 2019.
Sinon, ça se fait facilement en ligne sur ton compte impots.gouv.fr

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Sachant que les dates d'échéance sont soit le 20 novembre 2019 soit le 21 décembre 2019, tu es effectivement en retard.
> Il faut que tu consultes ton espace particulier sur ton compte impots.gouv.fr Si l'avis est correct ( et non réglé ), tu peux payer le principal et demander une remise des pénalités ( à payer ou pas suivant l'avis du service ).
> 
> Quant à l'absence de courrier ou de mail, il faut être sur que tes coordonnées soient à jour sur ton compte en ligne


Merci (en retard) pour ton aide !
Tout était bon dans mon adresse, j'ai contacté par téléphone le bureau local et ils m'ont demandé d'envoyer le montant non malussé directement chez eux avec une lettre explicative.
Cela a été débité et aucune nouvelle depuis donc je suppose qu'il y a eu entente cordiale. ::):

----------


## Baron

> Quelle est la différence entre un revenu exonéré d'impôt sur le revenu, et un revenu bénéficiant d'une exemption?


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça?  :tired: 

Sinon Roupille et Ventilo, c'est bon? Vous résistez? Moi j'en pet** de ce put** de TLT, je suis passé à 12 heures par jour, ils vont me faire crever  :tired: 

Ventilo, ça a été l'IFIP?

----------


## Ithilsul

> IFIP


Isolement Fiscal Individuel Préventif.

Ah d'accord.  :tired:

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

J'ai demande aux impôts de m'expliquer ce qu'il advenait des montants que j'ai paye en 2019, hors taxes foncières (puisque l'annee 2018 est année blanche).
Voici la réponse:
-------
Comme indiqué sur votre avis des revenus 2018, avec la mise en place le 1er janvier 2019 du prélèvement à la source, votre imposition sur les revenus 2018 d'un montant de xxx € a été annulée (dispositif "année blanche").
Depuis janvier 2019, un acompte contemporain est prélevé. Il concerne l'impôt sur les revenus fonciers perçus en 2019 (à déclarer en 2020).
En effet, depuis le 1er janvier, nous réglons l'impôt sur les revenus de l'année en cours sur les revenus perçus chaque mois.
Vous serez restitué en cas de trop versé en septembre 2020, après l'émission de l'avis sur les revenus 2019, si votre déclaration des revenus 2019 est déposée dans les délais.
-------
J'imagine que ce qui a été annule (imposition sur les revenus 2018) est un impôt foncier, puisque je n'ai pas de revenu en France hors foncier.
Mais du coup, la partie concernant l'acompte contemporain m'interpelle. Cet acompte concerne les revenus non-salaries. J'ai commence a payer cet acompte en aout 2019. Et je continue a le payer.
Ce que je comprend c'est que en 2020 j'aurai a declarer mes impôts sur le revenu (donc du foncier a 100%) et que les sommes payes depuis aout 2019 seront décomptés (trop perçus a venir a Sept 2020 si nécessaire).
Est-ce correct?
2eme question, confirmez-vous que les revenus sur impôt foncier font partie de l'annulation "année blanche"?

Merci d'avance.
(et je ne sais pas pourquoi je demande ici et pas aux impôts, mais j'étais connecte ici avec cette question en tete, aucune logique  :;):  )

----------


## Roupille

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça? 
> 
> Sinon Roupille et Ventilo, c'est bon? Vous résistez? Moi j'en pet** de ce put** de TLT, je suis passé à 12 heures par jour, ils vont me faire crever 
> 
> Ventilo, ça a été l'IFIP?


Si j'ai bien compris MiniaAr est luxembourgeois  ::): 
Sinon ca va. J'ai choisi cette merveilleuse année pour faire l'Enfip ( grèves, virus, ... )

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Si j'ai bien compris MiniaAr est luxembourgeois


En tout cas c'est là qu'il vit oui!

----------


## MiniaAr

> Si j'ai bien compris MiniaAr est luxembourgeois


Pour être exact, je suis Français mais résident fiscal luxembourgeois  :;): . Et oui en me relisant, c'est pas clair. Voilà à quoi ressemble la déclaration luxembourgeoise pour la partie sur les revenus salariés (expert paint skills displayed):

Je pensais que je devais mettre un "revenu exonéré" en case 703 mais il fallait en faire le mettre en case 738 "autres exemptions". D'où mon questionnement sur la différence entre revenu exonéré et revenu exempté.

Après réflexion, je crois que j'ai compris la nuance. Les "revenus exonérés" sont les revenus "mondiaux" ayant déjà été imposé dans un pays avec lequel le Luxembourg a une convention fiscale. Les "exemptions" concernent des revenus nationaux (luxembourgeois) qui sont, ben, exemptés d'impôt sur le revenu. Les revenus exonérés ne sont pas imposés non plus au Luxembourg (vu qu'ils l'ont déjà été dans le pays où ils ont été reçus), *MAIS* ils sont pris en compte dans le calcul d'un revenu imposable théorique servant à la fixation du taux moyen d'imposition. Qui est ensuite appliqué aux seuls revenus de source Luxembourgeoise.

Pour moi ça va, vu que j'ai que des revenus du Lux, mais pour les frontaliers ça devient vite funky la déclaration.  ::P:

----------


## Roupille

> J'imagine que ce qui a été annule (imposition sur les revenus 2018) est un impôt foncier, puisque je n'ai pas de revenu en France hors foncier.
> Mais du coup, la partie concernant l'acompte contemporain m'interpelle. Cet acompte concerne les revenus non-salaries. J'ai commence a payer cet acompte en aout 2019. Et je continue a le payer.
> Ce que je comprend c'est que en 2020 j'aurai a declarer mes impôts sur le revenu (donc du foncier a 100%) et que les sommes payes depuis aout 2019 seront décomptés (trop perçus a venir a Sept 2020 si nécessaire).
> Est-ce correct?
> 2eme question, confirmez-vous que les revenus sur impôt foncier font partie de l'annulation "année blanche"?


Tout juste auguste. Les revenus fonciers ne sont pas soumis au prélèvement à la source mais à un système d'acomptes. Les acomptes payés en 2019 seront soldés fin 2020 ( c-a-d à réception de l'avis d'imposition ) sur la base des loyers imposables de 2019 à déclarer en avril, mai 2020. 
S'ils ne sont pas exceptionnels tes revenus fonciers 2018 ont bénéficié de l'année blanche.

Le message des collègues est bien fait je trouve.




> Je pensais que je devais mettre un "revenu exonéré" en case 703 mais il fallait en faire le mettre en case 738 "autres exemptions". D'où mon questionnement sur la différence entre revenu exonéré et revenu exempté.
> 
> Après réflexion, je crois que j'ai compris la nuance. Les "revenus exonérés" sont les revenus "mondiaux" ayant déjà été imposé dans un pays avec lequel le Luxembourg a une convention fiscale. Les "exemptions" concernent des revenus nationaux (luxembourgeois) qui sont, ben, exemptés d'impôt sur le revenu. Les revenus exonérés ne sont pas imposés non plus au Luxembourg (vu qu'ils l'ont déjà été dans le pays où ils ont été reçus), *MAIS* ils sont pris en compte dans le calcul d'un revenu imposable théorique servant à la fixation du taux moyen d'imposition. Qui est ensuite appliqué aux seuls revenus de source Luxembourgeoise.
> 
> Pour moi ça va, vu que j'ai que des revenus du Lux, mais pour les frontaliers ça devient vite funky la déclaration.


Je fais appel à mes souvenirs  :tired: 
Si tu es installé au Luxembourg sans revenu provenant de France normalement tu dois tout déclarer dans ta nouvelle patrie. Ce que tu montres, c'est dans le cas où tu aurais des revenus encaissés à l'étranger à déclarer à l'administration luxembourgeoise. ( s'ils fonctionnent bien comme ça )
Ce que tu décris ressemble au système du taux effectif que la France applique aussi avec certains pays étrangers pour éviter une double imposition.
Si c'est bien le taux effectif ( faut lire la convention fiscale ), t'as bien compris le système. Ils calculent ton impôt sans les revenus "étrangers", puis avec. Ensuite, on fait une règle de trois pôur avoir le taux ( effectif ) à appliquer aux autre revenus. Dans ce cas, on sort du système du barème progressif ( du moins en France )

----------


## MiniaAr

Oui je déclare au Luxembourg depuis que j'y habite. D'ailleurs, j'ai jamais fait de déclaration en France vu qu'étudiant j'étais encore rattaché au foyer fiscal de mes parents et ensuite je n'ai fait que travailler à l'étranger (bon Belgique et Luxembourg, donc "l'étranger").
J'ai compris maintenant mais j'étais sur le point de faire une boulette et de renseigner de l'exonéré au lieu de l'exempté. Je me concentrais plus sur le terme plutôt que sur la source du revenu, qui est la différence.

Après oui il y a un taux effectif. Mais pas de règle de 3 à ma connaissance. Pour prendre des chiffres au pif, si tu as 40 000€ de revenus imposables non-exonéré Luxembourgeois, et 10 000€ de revenus exonérés français (déjà imposés en France), alors ils te calculent un revenu théorique de 50 000€, ce qui fait un taux de 7% selon le barème. Et ensuite ils appliquent ces 7% sur les 40 000€ seulement. C'était comme ça qu'ils me l'appliquaient quand ma femme travaillait en Allemagne.

----------


## Roupille

Rapproche-toi de l'administration Luxembourgeoise alors. Parce que si ça se trouve ce que j'ai écrit plus haut c'est des bêtises.

----------


## ursule15

> Tout juste auguste. Les revenus fonciers ne sont pas soumis au prélèvement à la source mais à un système d'acomptes. Les acomptes payés en 2019 seront soldés fin 2020 ( c-a-d à réception de l'avis d'imposition ) sur la base des loyers imposables de 2019 à déclarer en avril, mai 2020. 
> S'ils ne sont pas exceptionnels tes revenus fonciers 2018 ont bénéficié de l'année blanche.
> 
> Le message des collègues est bien fait je trouve.


Merci pour ta confirmation.
Et oui, je suis d'accord, je trouve que la comm via message avec les impôts fonctionne parfaitement et que les réponses sont très pertinentes.

----------


## Baron

> Isolement Fiscal Individuel Préventif.
> 
> Ah d'accord.


Inspecteur des Finances Publiques. Il a indiqué qu'il passait le concours.




> Si j'ai bien compris MiniaAr est luxembourgeois


C'est une provocation?  :tired: 




> Sinon ca va. J'ai choisi cette merveilleuse année pour faire l'Enfip ( grèves, virus, ... )


Ah zut je me souviens pas. T'es à quel Enfip et pour quel grade? Tu connais ton affect, là. Ca donne quoi?




> Si tu es installé au Luxembourg sans revenu provenant de France normalement tu dois tout déclarer dans ta nouvelle patrie.


C'est le principe. Tu sors du territoire, tu soldes ta situation de ton pays de départ et tu enchaines avec le pays d'arrivée.  



> Ce que tu décris ressemble au système du taux effectif que la France applique aussi avec certains pays étrangers pour éviter une double imposition.


C'est exactement ça, à ceci près que ce n'est pas pour éviter une double imposition mais pour que le contribuable paie des impôts dans son pays de résidence au taux qui correspond aux revenus globaux.




> Oui je déclare au Luxembourg


Retenez-moi  :tired: 




> Parce que si ça se trouve ce que j'ai écrit plus haut c'est des bêtises.


Non, du tout.




> je trouve que la comm via message avec les impôts fonctionne parfaitement et que les réponses sont très pertinentes.


Merci  :Emo:

----------


## Ventilo

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça? 
> 
> Sinon Roupille et Ventilo, c'est bon? Vous résistez? Moi j'en pet** de ce put** de TLT, je suis passé à 12 heures par jour, ils vont me faire crever 
> 
> Ventilo, ça a été l'IFIP?


Ah oui je l'ai eu  :Bath:  :Bath:  :Beer:  :Beer: 
Le truc totalement inattendu, la "hausse" du nombre de recrutement a bien aidé.

Pas de télétravail pour moi, je vais bosser 1 jour sur 2. Je pourrais écrire un roman sur les conséquences à prévoir sur l'organisation du travail en trésorerie après cette crise.




> Si j'ai bien compris MiniaAr est luxembourgeois 
> Sinon ca va. J'ai choisi cette merveilleuse année pour faire l'Enfip ( grèves, virus, ... )


Au moins t'es sur de valider ton année  ::trollface::

----------


## Roupille

> Ah zut je me souviens pas. T'es à quel Enfip et pour quel grade? Tu connais ton affect, là. Ca donne quoi?


IFIP Noisiel, promo Poulidor  :Cigare: 
Je l'ai eu en externe avec les djeun's contre toute attente. 

Je change de filière ( un peu contre mon gré  ::):  ) adjoint trésorerie SPL en région parisienne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au moins t'es sur de valider ton année


Ouais trop difficile  :Cigare:

----------


## MiniaAr

J'ai jamais perçu de revenus français, je suis pas un exilé fiscal!  ::sad:: 
Pas ma faute si j'ai pas trouvé de job dans la mère patrie et que j'ai du m'expatrier dans le chef-lieu du département des Forêts.  ::ninja:: 

Et Roupille ne dit pas de bêtise, comme le dit Baron on paye des impôts à un taux calculé sur base de revenus mondiaux, taux ensuite qui ne s'applique qu'aux revenus nationaux (plus spécifiquement il ne s'applique pas aux revenus internationaux déjà imposés par des pays ayant une convention fiscale avec le Grand-Duché). Par contre j'appelle pas ça une règle de 3 c'est tout.  :;):

----------


## Baron

La fiscalité du Luxembourg...  :tired: 



> Le truc totalement inattendu, la "hausse" du nombre de recrutement a bien aidé.


Félicitations quand même. Le DGA était surtout inquiet pour le niveau externe parce qu'on a fait passer l'admissibilité à des gens qui avaient 6 de moyenne, quand même... Les gros volumes en termes de besoin croisés avec une certaine désaffection des concours, c'est une opportunité pour pas mal de monde...




> Pas de télétravail pour moi, je vais bosser 1 jour sur 2. Je pourrais écrire un roman sur les conséquences à prévoir sur l'organisation du travail en trésorerie après cette crise.


Tu as vu que tu pouvais avoir les frais de repas le midi si tu restes sur place?




> Je l'ai eu en externe avec les djeun's contre toute attente.


Comme dit plus haut, les externes avaient de graves opportunités. J'espère que t'en as pas profité pour jouer les vétérans de guerre avec les jeunes  :Cigare: 




> Je change de filière ( un peu contre mon gré  ) adjoint trésorerie SPL en région parisienne.


J'espère que tu vas te souvenir de tes racines fiscales. Je sais que t'es trop jeune mais ne va pas trop vers le côté obscur...  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

> La fiscalité du Luxembourg... 
> Félicitations quand même. Le DGA était surtout inquiet pour le niveau externe parce qu'on a fait passer l'admissibilité à des gens qui avaient 6 de moyenne, quand même... Les gros volumes en termes de besoin croisés avec une certaine désaffection des concours, c'est une opportunité pour pas mal de monde...
> 
> J'espère que tu vas te souvenir de tes racines fiscales. Je sais que t'es trop jeune mais ne va pas trop vers le côté obscur...


Comme quoi. Quand je vois le niveau de mes collègues formation, ma voisine de table a un doctorat en physique appliquée ou quelque chose comme ça, y a des anciens avocats / comptables du privé payés au lance-pierre, des profs en crise de vocation,...
Ils se tapent des 18 aux écrits de math, droit. Y en a une qui nous a quitté pour  l'ENA.

Heureusement qu'il y a des internes pour foutre le bordel  ::P: 



Les racines fiscales .... je suis arrivé en TVA plein de certitudes de mon parcours SIE, PCE et putain le champ d'application de la TVA aux collectivités locales  :Cafe1:   :Splash:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Inspecteur des Finances Publiques. Il a indiqué qu'il passait le concours.


Oui, bon,  si on peut plus rigoler en faisant une allusion Covido-Balkanyesque...  :Sweat: 

Du coup, féloches Ventilo !

----------


## Ventilo

> Les racines fiscales .... je suis arrivé en TVA plein de certitudes de mon parcours SIE, PCE et putain le champ d'application de la TVA aux collectivités locales


Ah ouais ? Raconte ca m'intéresse.




> Félicitations quand même. Le DGA était surtout inquiet pour le niveau externe parce qu'on a fait passer l'admissibilité à des gens qui avaient 6 de moyenne, quand même... Les gros volumes en termes de besoin croisés avec une certaine désaffection des concours, c'est une opportunité pour pas mal de monde...


Comment le dire poliment... Ces bâtards feraient mieux de recruter plus en interne sur les listes d'aptitudes et concours des gens ayant 30-40 ans, la niak et les capacités d'apprendre plutot que d'aller chercher en externe des ânes qu'ils pourront formater à leur aise.
A l'interne il faut environ 11 de moyenne pour aller à l'oral,  ce que je ne trouve pas bien haut, et ce qui a été d'ailleurs mon cas cette année. J'ai foiré les épreuves écrites mais un 13 à l'oral m'a permis de passer.




> Heureusement qu'il y a des internes pour foutre le bordel


J'imagine bien les présentations énamourés par des A+ vivant en direction vous expliquant la joie de travailler pour la DGFIP, et 2-3 vieux cons rappeler les suppressions d'emplois, l'informatique du temps des cavernes et que la base de l'école correspond à une version obsolète depuis 10 ans (ce que vivaient les agents C en formation sur la R3 vers 2014, je sais pas si ca a changé)

----------


## Roupille

Dans notre administration ( je sais pas ailleurs), les concours internes sont quand même difficiles : moyennes plus élevées, collègues motivés et expérimentés et places réduites. Maintenant le nombre de places aux concours internes c'est l'enclume, le marteau lui c'est des règles de mut' plus contraignantes.
Et nous, on est entre le marteau et l'enclume.  :Emo: 

Petit H.S : Les notes aux concours, c'est bien, ça filtre mais c'est pas non plus l'outil absolu de sélection. J'ai qu'un petit échantillon de ma promo, mais je connais quelques djeun's externes entre 25 -28 ans, pas super bien classés, mais bien dans leur tête, motivés, a l'aise à l'oral, humains pas prétentieux. Tu peux leur filer sans problème une petite équipe à manager. 
A contrario, il y a des messieurs / madames je-sais-tout, brillants à l'oral autant qu'à l'écrit, mais humainement je leur confierai même pas un poisson rouge à garder. Ceux-là tu peux les enfermer, seuls dans un bureau de direction pour cogiter.  ::trollface:: 

Ah la TVA, sans dire de gros secrets, une collectivité peut cocher toutes les cases : non assujettie, assujettie non redevable et assujettie redevable. Mais ça peut changer, suivant l'activité, s'il y a ou pas concurrence d'une entreprise privée, une option à formuler ...
Et quand une collectivité délègue un service, entre l'affermage, la concession,  etc ... qui va payer, déclarer, déduire... Bref là, t'es content d'avoir des messieurs / madames je-sais-tout enfermés dans un bureau de direction. Mais ils te diront quand même sur un ton très hautain que t'es un gros caca de pas savoir ça  ::P:

----------


## Baron

Ca n'existe pas le profil type parfait. Tu as de tout dans tous les camps. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une certaine propension à croire que la direction est hautaine. Alors qu'en fait, c'est peut-être que dans le lot des hautains il y en a bcp qui préfèrent la direction. Et c'est pas pareil. Parce que dans le tas à la direction, y en a qu'ont jamais demandé à venir et qui sont tout à fait recommandables. Donc pas de généralisation...

Et je veux bien croire que la TVA des collocs est terrible. Le vrai problème, c'est qu'il y a des élus dedans...  :Emo: 

Sinon pour revenir sur la remarque de ventilo, je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a tout d'un coup un déséquilibre entre les filières externes et internes mais elle est réelle. Alors qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, on était beaucoup plus proches d'une égalité. A priori ça serait pour des raisons de moindre complication pour la gestion des effectifs, ce qui se comprend, les concours se passant peu ou prou en même temps pour des installations en septembre (bon, plus maintenant, mais avant, oui), des réussites internes obligeaient à faire de l'équilibrisme pour remplacer les partants. 

Peut-être que les nouvelles règles de gestion vont changer la donne...




> J'imagine bien les présentations énamourés par des A+ vivant en direction vous expliquant la joie de travailler pour la DGFIP, et 2-3 vieux cons rappeler les suppressions d'emplois, l'informatique du temps des cavernes et que la base de l'école correspond à une version obsolète depuis 10 ans (ce que vivaient les agents C en formation sur la R3 vers 2014, je sais pas si ca a changé)


En tant que A+, mais aussi en tant que C, que B et que A, j'ai toujours été content. Je me suis toujours trouvé bien payé, j'ai toujours trouvé qu'on était bien équipés, j'ai toujours aimé les boulots que je faisais. Alors forcément, ça aide pour être équilibré dans la vie.
Je comprends bien qu'il y en ait qui aient des revendications mais le service public, pour moi, il n'a pas pour vocation d'engloutir des milliards pour que ses agents soient chouchoutés. On fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a, comme l’instituteur malien qui fait avec un tableau, une craie et pas de chaises avec ses 40 élèves. On doute pas qu'il voudrait la clim, 20 élèves, des chaises, des tables, des cahiers, des stylos, voire des tablettes, mais il fait ce qu'il peut avec ce qu'il a. C'est un peu ça mon état d'esprit service public. Si j'ai pas un truc, je m'en passe, je fais sans. Et si je peux pas faire au final faute de, eh ben je fais pas. Et si on me reproche, je dis "bah je pouvais pas". 
Je sais qu'on perd des emplois mais c'est pas ça le problème. Le problème c'est d'attendre de nous les mêmes choses avec toujours moins de personnel. Eh ben le jour où on peut pas, on peut pas. Mais on fait de notre mieux. Ce n'est pas en faisant exploser la dette cette année qu'on va arranger l'héritage pour nos enfants. Donc tant qu'on bosse, il faut essayer d'améliorer ça, tout en faisant le boulot.

----------


## Ventilo

> En tant que A+, mais aussi en tant que C, que B et que A, j'ai toujours été content. Je me suis toujours trouvé bien payé, j'ai toujours trouvé qu'on était bien équipés, j'ai toujours aimé les boulots que je faisais. Alors forcément, ça aide pour être équilibré dans la vie.
> Je comprends bien qu'il y en ait qui aient des revendications mais le service public, pour moi, il n'a pas pour vocation d'engloutir des milliards pour que ses agents soient chouchoutés. On fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a, comme l’instituteur malien qui fait avec un tableau, une craie et pas de chaises avec ses 40 élèves. On doute pas qu'il voudrait la clim, 20 élèves, des chaises, des tables, des cahiers, des stylos, voire des tablettes, mais il fait ce qu'il peut avec ce qu'il a. C'est un peu ça mon état d'esprit service public. Si j'ai pas un truc, je m'en passe, je fais sans. Et si je peux pas faire au final faute de, eh ben je fais pas. Et si on me reproche, je dis "bah je pouvais pas".
> Je sais qu'on perd des emplois mais c'est pas ça le problème. Le problème c'est d'attendre de nous les mêmes choses avec toujours moins de personnel. Eh ben le jour où on peut pas, on peut pas. Mais on fait de notre mieux. Ce n'est pas en faisant exploser la dette cette année qu'on va arranger l'héritage pour nos enfants. Donc tant qu'on bosse, il faut essayer d'améliorer ça, tout en faisant le boulot.


Meuh.
Les pcs a 4go de ram qui mettent 30 secondes minimum pour afficher un pdf, quand ton métier c'est d'en ouvrir des dizaines par jour, non c'est pas possible.
En être à commander des pupitres en SIP/SIE par le CHSCT en 2019, que les double écrans ne se soient généralisés qu'en trésorerie, qu'il faille quémander pour un tapis de souris, c'est pas possible.
Sans parler des locaux (je passe sur les tréso pourries qui devraient être fermées) sans isolation, invivables en été souvent. Ici la tour administrative a été équipée entre 2016 et 2019 de doubles vitrages, d'une couche d'isolant et de radiateurs. Un truc inauguré par Chirac.


Ou les applications indisponibles pendant 1 journée ou 2, et les agents qui font une belote.

----------


## Baron

Pour les applis, Yannick Girault nous a fait un topo dernièrement sur notre dette techno liée à l'insuffisance des fonds alloués à la maintenance et au développement de manière récurrente. Ils en ont pris conscience mais en même temps, il faut voir les arbitrages permanent dans les budgets alloués aux différents ministères. Dans la mesure où c'est nous qui fournissons les thunes, on s'aperçoit qu'il y en a des très maltraités (comme la justice). Inversement il y a des dépenses immo pour certaines administrations qui sont intolérables. Bref, on travaille au long cours pour rééquilibrer mais c'est pas gagné, chacun considérant sa situation améliorable sans trop regarder ce qui se passe autour. Mais par extension, c'est un peu le problème de notre société essentiellement composée de gens qui voient l'herbe plus verte ailleurs.

----------


## Praetor

Avec tous ces gens qui se marient tous les 4 matins ce "cadeau de mariage du fisc" coutait trop cher  ::P:

----------


## Roupille

> Dites, c'est moi ou le montage financier de la separation partielle des revenus l’année du mariage c'est fini ?
> 
> Source : le site des impôts.
> 
> Lors de mon premier mariage, on avait fait trois declarations séparées :
> -chacun la sienne couvrant les 6 premiers mois de l’année
> -une commune pour les 6 derniers mois.
> 
> Aujourd'hui on peut opter pour la declaration commune ou les declarations séparées, mais pas faire un mix des deux.
> ...


Et oui, toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin. Si je me souviens bien, il faut remercier Sarko.

----------


## Praetor

> Oui 
> 
> C'est beau un président de droite qui lutte contre les niches fiscales


Surtout un président qui se remarie souvent, et qui ne pourra donc plus optimiser sa fiscalité ainsi. C'est beau cette abnégation!

----------


## Roupille

> Ok alors situation :
> 
> -on est marie depuis *aout 2019*
> -on vit séparément depuis *mai 2019* du fait de nos affectations respectives
> 
> On va donc opter pour une declaration commune pour 2019, en frais reels a priori.
> 
> 1/Dans les frais reels, on compte :
> -le loyer du logement de madame
> ...


Précision très importante *Enfin, les salariés qui optent pour la déduction des frais réels doivent ajouter à leur revenu brut imposable la totalité des allocations pour frais spéciaux d'emploi, quelle qu'en soit la forme (remboursement de frais sur état, allocations en nature ou indemnités forfaitaires), versées par l'employeur*

Tout ça est valable si j'ai bien saisi ta situation personnelle : Double résidence.
Un petit lien pour plus de précision : 
https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...uble-residence

----------


## Roupille

Ca vient d'impôts.gouv.fr :




> Les frais déductibles par un salarié au titre de la double résidence s'entendent principalement :
> 
>     des frais de séjour, c'est-à-dire des loyers et frais annexes du logement (assurance, *taxe d'habitation*, etc.) sur le lieu de travail ou à proximité ;
>     des dépenses supplémentaires de repas ;
>     des frais de transport, en principe à raison d'un déplacement aller et retour par semaine, pour rejoindre le domicile familial (SNCF; voiture; avion quand son utilisation ne répond pas à de pures convenances personnelles ex : durée importante du voyage en chemin de fer, impossibilité de rejoindre le lieu de travail avec la SNCF).





> "La vie commune (mariage, pacs) constitue le cadre le plus courant de la pratique des frais de double résidence. Les contribuables vivant en concubinage sont également éligibles au dispositif sous réserve de pouvoir apporter la justification de la stabilité et de la continuité de leur relation dans le temps (contrat de bail établi au nom des 2 concubins, reconnaissance d'un enfant, acquisition conjointe de la résidence principale, quittances EDF, GDF, TELECOM établies au nom des 2 conjoints, etc.)."


 source
Vous étiez en concubinage entre mai et juillet, donc ça marche.
Je te laisse le soin de nous apporter une justification "de la stabilité et de la continuité de leur relation dans le temps" huhu  ::siffle:: 

( hésite pas à cliquer sur les liens, ils sont vraiment pas mal et surement plus clairs que moi )

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Hop, petite question:

En 2012 (je crois) mon entreprise de l'époque a filé des actions gratuites à tout le monde, acquises pour de vrai en octobre 2014, pour un montant A (comme Acquisition).

Le jour de leur acquisition, ces actions ont a priori été placées sur un PEE, et bloquées 5 ans (je ne vois que c'est un PEE que dans le nom du support de placement, mais sinon je ne m'explique pas pourquoi elles étaient bloquées 5 ans).

En octobre 2019, le jour où j'ai pu, j'ai revendu ces actions, et donc touché un peu de pognon (V comme Vente) sur lequel des prélèvements sociaux ont été faits par la banque avant versement sur mon compte du montant net (N).

J'ai cru comprendre que dans le cas d'actions gratuites gardées 5 ans sur PEE, elles étaient exonérées d'impôt sur le revenu. Est-ce que j'ai raison?
Est-ce que qu'il faut que je déclare un montant quelconque, A, V ou N, et où?

----------


## Roupille

> Hop, petite question:
> 
> En 2012 (je crois) mon entreprise de l'époque a filé des actions gratuites à tout le monde, acquises pour de vrai en octobre 2014, pour un montant A (comme Acquisition).
> 
> Le jour de leur acquisition, ces actions ont a priori été placées sur un PEE, et bloquées 5 ans (je ne vois que c'est un PEE que dans le nom du support de placement, mais sinon je ne m'explique pas pourquoi elles étaient bloquées 5 ans).
> 
> En octobre 2019, le jour où j'ai pu, j'ai revendu ces actions, et donc touché un peu de pognon (V comme Vente) sur lequel des prélèvements sociaux ont été faits par la banque avant versement sur mon compte du montant net (N).
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre que dans le cas d'actions gratuites gardées 5 ans sur PEE, elles étaient exonérées d'impôt sur le revenu. Est-ce que j'ai raison?
> Est-ce que qu'il faut que je déclare un montant quelconque, A, V ou N, et où?


C'est bien ça et en principe rien à déclarer: 




> Le versement dans le PEE des actions gratuites ( versement d’actions gratuites à l’ensemble des salariés de l’entreprise ) permet de bénéficier du régime fiscal du PEE sous réserve, notamment, que ce versement intervienne au jour de l’acquisition définitive et que la période d’indisponibilité de cinq ans soit respectée.
> Le gain réalisé lors de la cession ultérieure des actions devenues disponibles, y compris l’avantage correspondant au gain d’acquisition, est exonéré d’impôt sur le revenu. Ce gain correspond en principe au prix de cession.
> En revanche, ce gain demeure soumis, dans son intégralité, aux prélèvements sociaux


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci, je vais transmettre ca a madame qui est en train de gérer la declaration. Pour la preuve de vie commune, on a declare notre concubinage a notre administration depuis que je suis officiellement divorce de mon precedent mariage, on a pas perdu de temps 
> 
> J'ai encore une question : si on fait une declaration commune, on peut pas avoir un déclarant en frais reels et l'autre en abattement ? Parce que moi j'ai très peu de frais professionnels (juste mes déplacements, et je suis a 10km de mon taf), par contre j'ai pas mal d'allocations pour frais (+de 5000e).


Vous êtes des rapides dans l'armée  :tired:  Sinon pour répondre à ta question, c'est possible 


> "Chaque membre de votre foyer peut renoncer individuellement à la déduction automatique de 10 % au profit de la déduction de ses frais réels."

----------


## Tilt

Seymos tu es à Nïmes ?

T'es pas dans la légion en centre-affrique ou truc du genre ?
Je comprends rien moi   :WTF:

----------


## Praetor

> Seymos tu es à Nïmes ?
> 
> T'es pas dans la légion en centre-affrique ou truc du genre ?
> Je comprends rien moi


Il habite à Nîmes et travaille à Bangui.

----------


## Tilt

Bangui là !!

J'ai pas tout lu ! je verrai plus tard

----------


## Ithilsul

Yo !
Je suis en train de vérifier la déclaration pré-remplie reçue récemment. Je dois notamment arbitrer sur le choix entre les frais réels ou l'abattement forfaitaire. En l'état, quelle que soit la situation, je dois recevoir un trop-perçu.
Or, sauf à être miro, lorsque je fais les modifications de l'un à l'autre, le montant de trop-perçu qui va m'être rendu ne change pas. D'ailleurs, dans le détail des calculs, je ne vois pas de ligne "abattement 10 %" ni "abattement frais réels". Comment connaître ces montants respectifs ?

----------


## Roupille

Dans mes souvenirs, si le montant des frais réels est inférieur à celui forfaitaire de 10%, c'est ce dernier qui est "automatiquement" sélectionné ( pour être toujours en faveur de l'usager ).
A priori, je dirais que c'est normal.

Et tu dois en principe toujours avoir les lignes "montant imposable" et "montant imposé". La différence doit correspondre aux 10%.

----------


## Ithilsul

Ben autant j'ai bien le "montant imposable", autant je n'ai pas le "montant imposé", ni de ligne correspondant à l'abattement...

----------


## Roupille

Hou c'est un classique, calcul d'IR ! Si je réponds mal Baron va me défoncer et m'envoyer faire mon stage dans les Ardennes  ::): 

Tu n'as tout simplement pas le détail. La ligne *Revenu brut globa*l c'est pour un foyer fiscal qui n'a que des salaires = "*salaires* ( du foyer fiscal ) *-* *frais* ( réels ou abattement de 10% ) du foyer fiscal".
De toute façon comme je te l'ai indiqué les 10 % sont appliqués automatiquement si rien n'est renseigné en frais réels ou si le montant est inférieur aux 10 %.

Sur ton compte particulier, il te faut aller à "documents" puis consulter le pdf "Avis de situation déclarative à l'impôt 2020 sur les revenus 2019".
Tu auras le détail, c'est un quasi avis d'imposition

----------


## ricochet

Bonjour les canards, mon père m'a posé une question simple auquel je suis incapable de répondre.

Il souhaite vendre son ancienne maison (qu'il possède depuis + de 30 ans). Sauf que suite à un héritage, cette maison n'est plus sa résidence principale depuis 8 ans.

Est-ce qu'il devra  s'acquitter d'un impôt/taxe sur la plus-value lors de la vente de son ancienne maison ?

Je pense que la durée de 30 ans est suffisante quelque soit le type de résidence mais j'ai du mal à trouver un texte précis.

Merci à vous.

----------


## Praetor

Non.

Au-delà de 30 ans l'abattement est de 100% pour les impôts et les prélèvements sociaux: http://leparticulier.lefigaro.fr/jcm...-et-abattement

Pour la résidence principale t'as pas besoin d'attendre 30 ans.

----------


## ricochet

C'est ce qu'il me semblait. Merci à toi.

----------


## Baron

Pour être clair, si c'est la résidence principale, il n'y a pas de PV.
Si ça ne l'est pas, ça dépend de la durée de détention.
Et si on change de résidence principale juste pour éviter la PV en prenant les gens de la DGFIP pour des c..., on prend une manoeuvre frauduleuse (80% de majoration et plainte pénale selon les enjeux)  :tired: 




> Si je réponds mal Baron va me défoncer et m'envoyer faire mon stage dans les Ardennes


Je ne suis pas si méchant.
Mais de tout façon il y a de la place à Tourcoing.




> lorsque je fais les modifications de l'un à l'autre, le montant de trop-perçu qui va m'être rendu ne change pas.


Deux pistes :
* tu déclares des frais réels inférieurs ou égaux à la *déduction forfaitaire* de 10%. C'est pas compliqué : tu prends ton montant imposable en 1AJ, tu appliques 10% et tu compares à tes frais;
* tu n'es pas imposable et quelles que soient tes manipulations sur les frais, tu obtiens une restitution en lien avec un trop prélevé / une restitution supplémentaire de RICI. Ca se check en regardant sur le détail du calcul le montant d'impôt.

----------


## ricochet

Ca n'est plus sa résidence principale, il a changé suite à un héritage. Mais il avait acheté ce bien en 1986 donc je pense qu'il est effectivement tranquille.
Et non pas de tentative de filouter la DGFIP (surtout avec mes beaux-parents qui y sont  ::P:  )

----------


## Baron

C'était pour donner des principes. Praetor l'exilé t'avait bien répondu  :Cigare:

----------


## Ithilsul

> Hou c'est un classique, calcul d'IR ! Si je réponds mal Baron va me défoncer et m'envoyer faire mon stage dans les Ardennes





> Je ne suis pas si méchant.
> Mais de tout façon il y a de la place à Tourcoing.
> 
> Deux pistes :
> * tu déclares des frais réels inférieurs ou égaux à la *déduction forfaitaire* de 10%. C'est pas compliqué : tu prends ton montant imposable en 1AJ, tu appliques 10% et tu compares à tes frais;
> * tu n'es pas imposable et quelles que soient tes manipulations sur les frais, tu obtiens une restitution en lien avec un trop prélevé / une restitution supplémentaire de RICI. Ca se check en regardant sur le détail du calcul le montant d'impôt.


C'est tout clair : les frais sont amplement inférieurs aux 10 %, je vais donc conserver l'application du forfait.

Merci beaucoup à vous deux, et félicitations à Roupille qui ne sera muté ni dans les Ardennes ni à Tourcoing (j'en ai des frissons rien que de l'écrire...).

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah ben tiens, je rebondis sur la question d'Ithilsul (et seulement sur sa question bande de petits perv... quoi que... Ithilsul !  ::love::  ) :

J'ai également fait ma déclaration d'IR hier. Rien de compliqué pour moi : une seule source de revenus (salaire), pas propriétaire, pas d'enfants, pas de PACS/mariage.
Mais pour la première fois, je vais déclarer des frais réels au lieu de l'abattement forfaitaire. J'ai changé de travail et de région fin 2018, passant d'un trajet en tramway de 10 minutes pour me rendre au bureau à... 44 km l'aller à présent (nombre de km pris sur ViaMichelin).

Du coup, deux questions pour ne pas faire de bêtise :
1/ j'ai fait mon calcul avec le véritable nombre de km (ici, 44). Sauf que ce matin, pris d'un doute, je suis allé vérifier et il semble que si je dépasse 40 km, je dois de toute façon prendre 40 km. Vous me confirmez que j'ai bien compris ? Et si oui, c'est hyper important de faire la correction ? (je suppose que cette partie va dépendre de la question 2) ;

2/ pour mon calcul, j'ai donc pris 44 km. J'ai multiplié par 2 (faut bien que je rentre à la maison le soir), puis par 5 (nombre de jours travaillés dans une semaine), puis par 47 (52 semaines dans une année auxquelles j'enlève 5 semaines de CP). Bon donc en gros j'ai pris la théorie. C'est correct ou je dois être plus précis que ça ? Sachant qu'être plus précis, ça ne sera pas forcément à l'avantage de l'administration car je n'ai pas pris mes 5 semaines de CP en 2019. Mais bon, est-ce que ça a un intérêt de faire la correction du coup ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui aident toujours bien ici.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ah ben tiens, je rebondis sur la question d'Ithilsul (et seulement sur sa question bande de petits perv... quoi que... Ithilsul !  ) :
> 
> J'ai également fait ma déclaration d'IR hier. Rien de compliqué pour moi : une seule source de revenus (salaire), pas propriétaire, pas d'enfants, pas de PACS/mariage.
> Mais pour la première fois, je vais déclarer des frais réels au lieu de l'abattement forfaitaire. J'ai changé de travail et de région fin 2018, passant d'un trajet en tramway de 10 minutes pour me rendre au bureau à... 44 km l'aller à présent (nombre de km pris sur ViaMichelin).
> 
> Du coup, deux questions pour ne pas faire de bêtise :
> 1/ j'ai fait mon calcul avec le véritable nombre de km (ici, 44). Sauf que ce matin, pris d'un doute, je suis allé vérifier et il semble que si je dépasse 40 km, je dois de toute façon prendre 40 km. Vous me confirmez que j'ai bien compris ? Et si oui, c'est hyper important de faire la correction ? (je suppose que cette partie va dépendre de la question 2) ;
> 
> 2/ pour mon calcul, j'ai donc pris 44 km. J'ai multiplié par 2 (faut bien que je rentre à la maison le soir), puis par 5 (nombre de jours travaillés dans une semaine), puis par 47 (52 semaines dans une année auxquelles j'enlève 5 semaines de CP). Bon donc en gros j'ai pris la théorie. C'est correct ou je dois être plus précis que ça ? Sachant qu'être plus précis, ça ne sera pas forcément à l'avantage de l'administration car je n'ai pas pris mes 5 semaines de CP en 2019. Mais bon, est-ce que ça a un intérêt de faire la correction du coup ?
> ...


Si tu t'en tiens strictement aux règles, tu es plafonné à 40kms * 2 par jour sauf cas particulier (typiquement le conjoint qui lui travaille à moins de 40kms du domicile) et par jour effectivement travaillé.

Après je ne me suis jamais embêté à calculer précisément mes jours sur chaque année, je compte les semaines comme toi, par contre tu dois encore en déduire deux (10 jours fériés).

A confirmer par les professionnels du coin, mais j'imagine que c'est le genre de déclaration qui n'est jamais contrôlée tant que ça reste dans des chiffres standards...

----------


## MiniaAr

Tiens petite question par rapport au confinement: Est-ce l'administration acceptera de prendre en compte pour 2020 des frais de télétravail au titre de frais professionnels réels?
Je pense ici aux frais de connexion internet, éventuels frais d'imprimante, une participation aux coûts de chauffage, électricité, etc...

En Belgique, c'est assez clair et il y a des montants forfaitaires prévus:
Indemnité de bureau (pour aménager un bureau spécifique dans son logement): 126,94€/mois
Utilisation de son propre matériel informatique: 20€/mois
Utilisation de sa connexion internet: 20€/mois.
https://www.lexgo.be/fr/articles/dro...rs,135765.html

Il s'agit de l'indemnité que l'employeur doit versé en cas de télétravail structurel. Mais s'il ne la verse pas, car le télétravail est considéré comme conjoncturel (pour cause de coronavirus), alors elle est bien à charge de l'employé-contribuable, qui peut donc la déduire au titre de frais professionnels?

J'ai bon ou je suis totalement à côté de la plaque? Je demande pour la France ici, mais je poserais aussi la question à mon administration locale (Luxembourg).

----------


## Cedski

> Ah ben tiens, je rebondis sur la question d'Ithilsul (et seulement sur sa question bande de petits perv... quoi que... Ithilsul !  ) :
> 
> J'ai également fait ma déclaration d'IR hier. Rien de compliqué pour moi : une seule source de revenus (salaire), pas propriétaire, pas d'enfants, pas de PACS/mariage.
> Mais pour la première fois, je vais déclarer des frais réels au lieu de l'abattement forfaitaire. J'ai changé de travail et de région fin 2018, passant d'un trajet en tramway de 10 minutes pour me rendre au bureau à... 44 km l'aller à présent (nombre de km pris sur ViaMichelin).
> 
> Du coup, deux questions pour ne pas faire de bêtise :
> 1/ j'ai fait mon calcul avec le véritable nombre de km (ici, 44). Sauf que ce matin, pris d'un doute, je suis allé vérifier et il semble que si je dépasse 40 km, je dois de toute façon prendre 40 km. Vous me confirmez que j'ai bien compris ? Et si oui, c'est hyper important de faire la correction ? (je suppose que cette partie va dépendre de la question 2) ;
> 
> 2/ pour mon calcul, j'ai donc pris 44 km. J'ai multiplié par 2 (faut bien que je rentre à la maison le soir), puis par 5 (nombre de jours travaillés dans une semaine), puis par 47 (52 semaines dans une année auxquelles j'enlève 5 semaines de CP). Bon donc en gros j'ai pris la théorie. C'est correct ou je dois être plus précis que ça ? Sachant qu'être plus précis, ça ne sera pas forcément à l'avantage de l'administration car je n'ai pas pris mes 5 semaines de CP en 2019. Mais bon, est-ce que ça a un intérêt de faire la correction du coup ?
> ...


_Selon l'article 1733 du CGI (Code général des impôts), une marge d'erreur de 5 % est acceptée par l'administration fiscale sur les écarts d'une déclaration d'impôt sur le revenu. Cette tolérance ne signifie pas qu'il n'y aura pas de rectification de l'imposition. Ce n'est pas une exonération_

Dans tous les cas te fais pas chier la différence pour 2 ou 5 jours reste largement dans la tolérance sur le global de ta déclaration.

----------


## SuperLowl

Yes, je pense rester comme ça. Les quelques km déclarés en plus compensent les jours en moins que je n'ai pas pris.

Merci.

----------


## Roupille

Alors attention dans mes souvenirs, si je dis pas de bêtises, l'article 1733 est relatif au 1729 et c'est pour le pour manquement délibéré, l'abus de droit ou manoeuvres frauduleuses  ::o: 
Notre ami ici est supposé de bonne foi et donc ce serait plutôt le 1758A, sans oublier qu'il resterait le montant des droits   ::P: 

Mais oublions tout ceci.

Le cas des frais de trajet domicile-travail :

Seuls les frais justifiés et exposés à titre professionnel sont déductibles. Vous devez pouvoir justifier du montant des frais engagés (facture, ticket de péage..) quelle que soit la distance parcourue.

- Vous habitez à moins de 40 km (ou à 40 km) de votre lieu de travail : 
Lorsque la distance séparant votre domicile de votre lieu de travail n'excède pas 40 km (soit 80 km aller-retour), vous pouvez prendre en compte l’intégralité du kilométrage dans le calcul de vos frais de transport

- Vous habitez à plus de 40 km de votre lieu de travail :
Lorsque la distance séparant votre domicile de votre lieu de travail excède 40 km (soit 80 km aller-retour), la prise en compte du kilométrage ne s’effectue que pour 40 km.
Cependant, l’intégralité de la distance peut être prise en compte si vous justifiez cet éloignement par des circonstances particulières liées notamment à l’emploi occupé ou à des circonstances familiales ou sociales particulières, autres que des convenances personnelles.
exemples : difficulté à trouver un nouvel emploi à proximité de votre domicile, ...
Dans ce cas, vous devez joindre une note explicative à votre déclaration de revenus, précisant les raisons de cet éloignement.

La mesure de tolérance se trouve sur le BOI-RSA-BASE-30-50-30-20-20170224 §20




> Le fait que la distance parcourue dépasse de quelques kilomètres la limite de quarante ne suffit pas à lui seul à remettre en cause la déduction des frais de déplacement domicile-travail pour la part excédant quarante kilomètres.


Pour le calcul tu as le simulateur barème kilométrique

----------


## SuperLowl

Donc selon toi, je devrais faire la correction ? Honnêtement je m'en fous hein, ça ne changera rien. Je vais enlever la part supérieure aux 40 km mais je vais également ajouter des jours travaillés. Là je voulais m'épargner de ressortir toutes mes fiches de paie pour savoir le nombre de jours travaillés mois par mois. Mais si tu me dis qu'il vaut mieux être propre, je le ferais.

----------


## nhache tas

Hello, j'ai besoin de conseils (et monsieur qui traine bcp sur canard pc m'a conseillé de venir par ici  :;): ) 
Depuis que j'ai rejoint mr (septembre 2019), j'ai mis mon bien immobilier en location donc je vais devoir déclarer les revenus fonciers sauf que c'est une première et que je préfère ne pas faire la boulette et valider n'importe quoi  ::rolleyes:: , alors après m'être rendue sur impôts.gouv j'ai bien compris qu'il y a soit le régime micro foncier soit le régime réel. Le régime micro foncier semble certe simplifié mais le régime réel quant à lui permet de déduire pas mal de charges. Qqun pour m'éclairer ?   ::XD::

----------


## Roupille

> Donc selon toi, je devrais faire la correction ? Honnêtement je m'en fous hein, ça ne changera rien. Je vais enlever la part supérieure aux 40 km mais je vais également ajouter des jours travaillés. Là je voulais m'épargner de ressortir toutes mes fiches de paie pour savoir le nombre de jours travaillés mois par mois. Mais si tu me dis qu'il vaut mieux être propre, je le ferais.


Il y a deux points :

- les 40 kms, normalement *pour déduire au-delà de 2 fois 40 km par jour*, il faut normalement une situation bien particulière. ( difficulté à trouver un nouvel emploi à proximité de votre domicile, précarité ou mobilité de l’emploi que vous exercez, .. ).
*Toutefois, si tu es juste au dessus des 40 kms sans situation particulière*, *la déduction est quand même possible* . *Il y a une mesure de tolérance.*

- pour le nombre de jours travaillés, normalement il faut calculer au plus juste. Après si tu comptes 2, 3 journées en trop, c'est pas grave.

Pour résumer, en dessous de 40 km (soit 80 km aller-retour), tu prends l'intégralité du kilométrage. Tu essaies de calculer au plus juste le nombre de jours travaillés.
Pour déduire au delà de 40 km, il faut normalement une situation bien particulière. Toutefois, il existe une mesure de tolérance si tu dépasses un peu les 40 km. Et dans ce cas tu peux aussi prendre l'intégralité du kilométrage.

Donc, en principe, je ne pense pas que tu aies besoin de revoir ton calcul.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello, j'ai besoin de conseils (et monsieur qui traine bcp sur canard pc m'a conseillé de venir par ici ) 
> Depuis que j'ai rejoint mr (septembre 2019), j'ai mis mon bien immobilier en location donc je vais devoir déclarer les revenus fonciers sauf que c'est une première et que je préfère ne pas faire la boulette et valider n'importe quoi , alors après m'être rendue sur impôts.gouv j'ai bien compris qu'il y a soit le régime micro foncier soit le régime réel. Le régime micro foncier semble certe simplifié mais le régime réel quant à lui permet de déduire pas mal de charges. Qqun pour m'éclairer ?


C'est une vaste question qui va dépendre du montant des loyers encaissés et de ton goût pour la paperasse et les calculs.
Alors effectivement, pour *les locations vide de meubles* il existe deux régimes :

Le micro-foncier  :

- Il est applicable lorsque le revenu brut tiré de la location (ou des locations) n'excède pas 15 000 € (charges non comprises)
- Le montant du revenu brut doit être porté dans la case 4BE de la déclaration de revenus . Il n'y a pas de déclaration annexe de revenus fonciers à remplir.
- Un abattement forfaitaire de 30 % est appliqué automatiquement sur le montant déclaré.
Intéressant, si tes frais sont inférieurs à 30% des revenus fonciers déclarés et si tu n'aimes pas trop la paperasse.

Le régime réel :

- Il s'applique d'office quand le revenu brut foncier est supérieur à 15 000 €.
- Et surtout, une déclaration de revenus fonciers n° 2044 doit être souscrite.
- Sur la déclaration 2044, il est possible de déduire, selon les cas, tout un tas de frais et delà des 30% du micro-foncier. Mais ça peut selon les cas devenir vite compliqué.
Intéressant si tes frais sont supérieurs aux 30% du micro foncier.

Ici un lien pour plus d'explications

----------


## SuperLowl

> Il y a deux points :
> 
> - les 40 kms, normalement *pour déduire au-delà de 2 fois 40 km par jour*, il faut normalement une situation bien particulière. ( difficulté à trouver un nouvel emploi à proximité de votre domicile, précarité ou mobilité de l’emploi que vous exercez, .. ).
> *Toutefois, si tu es juste au dessus des 40 kms sans situation particulière*, *la déduction est quand même possible* . *Il y a une mesure de tolérance.*
> 
> - pour le nombre de jours travaillés, normalement il faut calculer au plus juste. Après si tu comptes 2, 3 journées en trop, c'est pas grave.
> 
> Pour résumer, en dessous de 40 km (soit 80 km aller-retour), tu prends l'intégralité du kilométrage. Tu essaies de calculer au plus juste le nombre de jours travaillés.
> Pour déduire au delà de 40 km, il faut normalement une situation bien particulière. Toutefois, il existe une mesure de tolérance si tu dépasses un peu les 40 km. Et dans ce cas tu peux aussi prendre l'intégralité du kilométrage.
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse.

Bon alors clairement, je n'ai pas une situation hyper particulière pour ces trajets. C'est juste qu'au moment d'emménager, on s'est mis à mi-distance de nos bureaux respectifs pour ma copine et pour moi. Bon depuis elle ne travaille plus donc bon.
Mais bon, hier j'ai fait le calcul en prenant les jours réellement travaillés et un kilométrage à 40 km. Ca enlève près de 2000 km sur le total quand même. Donc j'ai corrigé. Ca ne change pas grand chose au final mais au moins, on ne pourra pas me dire que je n'ai pas été honnête. Et ce n'est clairement pas mon but d'essayer de gratter sur les impôts.

Merci encore à toi.

----------


## fishinou

J'ai une question con et comme c'est le sujet je la pose (même si je ne suis pas concerné, c'est par curiosité on va dire) :

Mettons que j'habite à 20 bornes de mon boulot. Mais il se trouve que si je fais des détours, disons que je fais 25 en tout pour éviter les bouchons et gagner un temps monstre (genre 25km de petites routes fluides au lieu de 20km d'autoroute bouchée) ... 

Il faudrait déclarer quoi ?

----------


## nhache tas

> C'est une vaste question qui va dépendre du montant des loyers encaissés et de ton goût pour la paperasse et les calculs.
> Alors effectivement, pour *les locations vide de meubles* il existe deux régimes :
> 
> Le micro-foncier  :
> 
> - Il est applicable lorsque le revenu brut tiré de la location (ou des locations) n'excède pas 15 000 € (charges non comprises)
> - Le montant du revenu brut doit être porté dans la case 4BE de la déclaration de revenus . Il n'y a pas de déclaration annexe de revenus fonciers à remplir.
> - Un abattement forfaitaire de 30 % est appliqué automatiquement sur le montant déclaré.
> Intéressant, si tes frais sont inférieurs à 30% des revenus fonciers déclarés et si tu n'aimes pas trop la paperasse.
> ...


Merci roupille pour ta réponse,  je vais donc quand même sortir ma calculette pour comparer entre les 2 régimes.   :X1: Au moins pour cette première année  ::XD::   :^_^:

----------


## Percolator42

> J'ai une question con et comme c'est le sujet je la pose (même si je ne suis pas concerné, c'est par curiosité on va dire) :
> 
> Mettons que j'habite à 20 bornes de mon boulot. Mais il se trouve que si je fais des détours, disons que je fais 25 en tout pour éviter les bouchons et gagner un temps monstre (genre 25km de petites routes fluides au lieu de 20km d'autoroute bouchée) ... 
> 
> Il faudrait déclarer quoi ?


Les 25 km je pense, personne ne t'oblige à prendre l'autoroute. Si il n'y a pas d'autoroute c'est sans doute différent.

----------


## Praetor

> Merci roupille pour ta réponse,  je vais donc quand même sortir ma calculette pour comparer entre les 2 régimes.  Au moins pour cette première année


Si tu as un crédit le réel est probablement plus intéressant.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ah ben tiens, je rebondis sur la question d'Ithilsul (et seulement sur sa question bande de petits perv... quoi que... Ithilsul !  ) :


 Oh you.  ::wub:: 
Sinon, même si je ne répondrai pas aussi bien que roupille, un pote est dans la même situation que toi : 50 km du boulot, car sa femme travaille à l'opposé, ils se sont mis à mi-distance. À ma connaissance, il n'a jamais eu de souci pour sa déclaration, et le fait que ta copine ne bosse plus n'est à mon avis pas un problème tant que tu es en mesure de justifier qu'au moment du choix du domicile, c'était pertinent du fait de vos situations respectives. 





> J'ai une question con et comme c'est le sujet je la pose (même si je ne suis pas concerné, c'est par curiosité on va dire) :
> 
> Mettons que j'habite à 20 bornes de mon boulot. Mais il se trouve que si je fais des détours, disons que je fais 25 en tout pour éviter les bouchons et gagner un temps monstre (genre 25km de petites routes fluides au lieu de 20km d'autoroute bouchée) ... 
> 
> Il faudrait déclarer quoi ?


À ma connaissance, le kilométrage reconnu et retenu par l'administration est celui donné par ViaMichelin en mode "le plus rapide". Ça risque donc d'être 20 km à déclarer, sauf si l'itinéraire VM réussit à savoir qu'il est toujours plus rapide de prendre les 25 km, mais j'en doute...

----------


## fishinou

> Les 25 km je pense, personne ne t'oblige à prendre l'autoroute. Si il n'y a pas d'autoroute c'est sans doute différent.


Non mais autoroute c'est pour l'exemple on s'en fout ^^

La question c'est 20km de bouchon Vs 25 km fluide.

----------


## MiniaAr

Personne intéressé par ma question sur la déduction des frais de télétravail en frais professionnels? ::'(: 




> Tiens petite question par rapport au confinement: Est-ce l'administration acceptera de prendre en compte pour 2020 des frais de télétravail au titre de frais professionnels réels?
> Je pense ici aux frais de connexion internet, éventuels frais d'imprimante, une participation aux coûts de chauffage, électricité, etc...
> 
> En Belgique, c'est assez clair et il y a des montants forfaitaires prévus:
> Indemnité de bureau (pour aménager un bureau spécifique dans son logement): 126,94€/mois
> Utilisation de son propre matériel informatique: 20€/mois
> Utilisation de sa connexion internet: 20€/mois.
> https://www.lexgo.be/fr/articles/dro...rs,135765.html
> 
> ...

----------


## Roupille

J'ai oublié une précision importante sur la déclaration des revenus fonciers au régime réel, il s'agit d'une option irrévocable pendant trois ans




> J'ai une question con et comme c'est le sujet je la pose (même si je ne suis pas concerné, c'est par curiosité on va dire) :
> 
> Mettons que j'habite à 20 bornes de mon boulot. Mais il se trouve que si je fais des détours, disons que je fais 25 en tout pour éviter les bouchons et gagner un temps monstre (genre 25km de petites routes fluides au lieu de 20km d'autoroute bouchée) ... 
> 
> Il faudrait déclarer quoi ?


On fait comme tout le monde on tape ton trajet sur Mappy si ça existe toujours. On peut aussi demander une attestation à l'employeur Et on compte aussi sur le bon sens et la bonne foi des gens.
Après sachant qu'un des grands principes de la déduction des frais professionnels c'est qu'ils doivent permettre l’acquisition ou de la conservation des salaires déclarés, on peut imaginer qu'arriver à l'heure et en forme au boulot permet de conserver ce même boulot.




> Personne intéressé par ma question sur la déduction des frais de télétravail en frais professionnels?


Pour la France, si j'ai bien suivi, tout dépend si le télétravail est volontaire ou pas. Si ça correspond à une convenance personnelle, les frais ne sont pas déductibles.
Si l'employeur oblige ses salariés au télétravail ( à cause de la pandémie par exemple ) alors ces frais  (internet, téléphone, .. au prorata utilisation pro/perso ) sont déductibles. Par contre, il faut réintégrer les éventuelles indemnités de l'employeur.

Sinon SuperLowl, Ithilsul vous reconstituez le topic du rugby ici ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Si l'employeur oblige ses salariés au télétravail ( à cause de la pandémie par exemple ) alors ces frais  (internet, téléphone, .. au prorata utilisation pro/perso ) sont déductibles. Par contre, il faut réintégrer les éventuelles indemnités de l'employeur.


Oh ? Eh ben, faudra que quelqu'un le rappelle l'année prochaine ça. Parce que perso, je suis en télétravail imposé depuis fin Mars et je n'ai aucune indemnité de l'employeur pour ça. Je suis passé au bureau, j'ai récupéré ma tour (oui oui, ma tour, pas un PC portable) et j'ai installé ça chez moi. Donc y'a moyen de moyenner.

Bon le prorata, ça veut dire nombre d'heures travaillées/24 heures je suppose ?




> Sinon SuperLowl, Ithilsul vous reconstituez le topic du rugby ici ?


L'amour n'a pas de frontière.

----------


## MiniaAr

Oui s'il y a des indemnités de l'employeur, elles doivent être réintégrées. D'ailleurs, déductibles ou imposables? Mais s'il n'y a pas d'indemnités, c'est l'employé qui assument les coûts qui sont normalement à charge de l'employeur (chauffage, électricité, internet). Pendant le confinement, cela ne me semble pas vraiment une convenance personnelle. Mais une fois le confinement levé, si employeur et employé sont d'accord pour retarder le retour au bureau et continuer le télétravail, dans le but de limiter les personnels au bureau, cela aussi ne me semble pas vraiment une convenance personnelle (tout le monde aimerait retourner travailler, *dans les conditions pré-covid 19*).

Le calcul au pro-rata me semble potentiellement casse gueule pour la déclaration 2020. Vous allez avoir combien de millions de contribuables qui vont essayer d'appliquer leur méthode perso qu'il faudra vérifier individuellement? Sans compter ceux qui ne vont pas y penser et vont donc être de leur poche? En Belgique comme indiqué dans mon post, il y a des forfaits prévus. Est-ce que cela ne serait pas dans l'air du temps de prévoir des forfaits (20€ pour internet, XXX€ pour l'utilisation d'un bureau séparé, etc...) pour toute le monde qui aura été en télétravail en 2020?

----------


## Roupille

Par définition, les frais professionnels c'est casse gueule. Le pro rata c'est pour par exemple l'abonnement téléphone ou internet que tu utilises aussi pour tes loisirs ( par exemple suivre l'actualité du stade toulousain  ::ninja:: ).
On est dans l'évaluation réelle des frais. J'ai pas entendu parler de forfaits. Mais c'est pas impossible qu'on y arrive aussi.

Si votre employeur vous rembourse des frais professionnels et que vous optez pour les frais réels, vous devrez réintégrer à vos salaires "les allocations pour frais d'emploi" que vous avez perçues de votre employeur (indemnités forfaitaires ou remboursements sur justificatifs ). 
Ils deviennent bien imposables.
En contrepartie, vous pouvez déduire la totalité de vos frais engagés dans le cadre de votre activité professionnelle.

Au final, la contrainte du télétravail, ça va être 2 mois sur 2020. Est-ce que ça va représenter une somme supérieure à l'abattement forfaitaire de 10% ? j'en suis pas sur.
Par exemple quelqu'un qui déclare 21000€ en salaire ( c'est le salaire annuel d'un cadre C débutant chez nous ), il a un abattement forfaitaire de 2100€. Est-ce que 2 mois de télétravail ont entrainé pour ces salariés des frais supérieurs à 2100€ ?
Faudrait avoir d'autres frais réels à rajouter pour que ce soit rentable.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Sinon SuperLowl, Ithilsul vous reconstituez le topic du rugby ici ?


Zut, on est découverts.  ::ninja:: 





> L'amour n'a pas de frontière.


Sauf entre Jean Bouin et la Hangarena. 
Et puis on s'ennuie en ce moment.  :Emo: 




> internet que tu utilises aussi pour tes loisirs ( par exemple suivre l'actualité du stade toulousain ).


Vrais reconnaissent vrais. :cigare 



(Je m'arrête là pour le HS, bisous)

----------


## Zepolak

> Au final, la contrainte du télétravail, ça va être 2 mois sur 2020.


Juste sur cette remarque. Ça dépend des métiers et des sociétés. J'en suis déjà à 3 mois et y a aucune perspective pour que ça s'arrête (et on parle d'un pays qui a été affecté de façon minimale). À Paris, les employés Google ne sont pas censé reprendre cette année pour autant que je sache, par exemple.
Je pense qu'il y a un nombre non négligeable de salarié dans l'IT qui vont rester à la maison parce que le bureau va pas ré-ouvrir.

----------


## Roupille

C'est vrai que pour être passé à la Défense, c'est encore calme par rapport à d'habitude.

----------


## Markus

Je rebondis sur la question du télétravail. Je me suis posé la même question étant en télétravail depuis mi mars et avec aucune date de retour pour l'instant définie. Mais d'un autre côté je n'ai pas fait le plein de ma voiture depuis 2 mois, clairement le coût engendré par mon télétravail et largement compensé par les économies réalisées. Chaque cas étant alors unique, tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes frais pour aller au boulot, ça va être sacrément compliqué à gérer si cela devait l'être à moins que cela ne soit possible qu'en déclarant aux frais réels.

----------


## Baron

Je fais un inventaire exhaustif mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir vu que des bonnes choses... 

Je fais un rappel de principe :
 * Les frais réels sont réels. On calcule au jour ou au kilomètres près. La tolérance vient du fait qu'on n'aura pas d'éléments pour contredire si jamais, pas d'un principe de droit. Gaffe, il faut pouvoir justifier. Et si une tolérance est également admise pour le dépassement des 40 km avec un conjoint sans emploi, ça ne peut pas durer dans le temps. Autrement dit, dès la 2ème année, il vaudra mieux plafonner (à iso-situation)
 * Je ne vois pas bien ce qui peut juridiquement empêcher un contribuable en télétravail de déclarer des frais réels associés, fusse-t-il non obligé par son employeur. Il semble difficile d'imaginer que les frais occasionnés par le TLT soient supérieurs à ceux d'un trajet domicile-travail. La DGFIP ne pousse pas les gens à dépenser pour aller bosser. Par contre faudra pas se tromper sur les quotes-parts des frais de la maison à déduire. 

Merci Roupille d'être sur le pont  ::):  

Ah, et une dernière chose : la tolérance du 20ème (interprétée comme une tolérance de 5% dans la déclaration) qui est un des premiers sujets sur lequel j'ai dû répondre dans ce topic, c'est pas une invitation à diminuer son revenu déclaré (quel que soit le biais, erreur sur les frais réels, erreur sur le crédit d'impôt, etc.) parce que comme le souligne Roupille, manquement délibéré (erreur volontaire qui se détecte comme un âne dans le couloir), c'est les droits + les intérêts au taux plein + 40% de majo.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Je fais un rappel de principe :
>  * Les frais réels sont réels. On calcule au jour ou au kilomètres près. La tolérance vient du fait qu'on n'aura pas d'éléments pour contredire si jamais, pas d'un principe de droit. Gaffe, il faut pouvoir justifier. Et si une tolérance est également admise pour le dépassement des 40 km avec un conjoint sans emploi, ça ne peut pas durer dans le temps. Autrement dit, dès la 2ème année, il vaudra mieux plafonner (à iso-situation)


Yes, tu as raison. Et comme cette partie me concernait, ben j'ai corrigé ma déclaration. J'ai plafonné à 40 km par trajet et j'ai pris les jours réellement travaillés en reprenant fiche de paie par fiche de paie. L'administration peut venir me chercher.  :Cigare:   ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, je préfère prendre dès maintenant les bonnes habitudes en remplissant ma déclaration. Ca va éviter que j'applique une méthode une année et une autre méthode l'année suivante parce que j'aurais oublié. Ca va créer potentiellement des écarts bizarres entre deux déclarations et j'imagine que c'est un point qui fait tiquer.
Et de toute façon, je passe d'un remboursement de 1800€ à un remboursement de 1600€. OK 200 balles c'est pas rien mais je fais partie de ces gens bizarres qui trouvent tout à fait normal de payer des impôts.

----------


## MiniaAr

Merci pour les retours.

Pour les frais réels, les 10% d'abattement forfaitaires c'est parce que vous parlez de la situation d'un pays où la vermine rouge communiste est toujours au pouvoir. Dans un pays du libéralisme triomphant comme le Luxembourg, l'abattement est de 540€, quel que soit le salaire. Par contre, les transports en commun sont gratuits, et personnellement, je vais au boulot soit en bus, soit en vélo. Donc les frais de Télétravail sont par définition supérieurs à mes frais de déplacement. Après est-ce qu'ils vont dépasser les 540€ pour 2020, c'est toute la question.

Comment est-ce que tu appliquerais une cote parts de frais de maison à déduire? En fonction de la surface habitable et du temps passé (8 heures/jour ouvré? ), etc...

----------


## Baron

Y a pas de règle précise. Mais un ratio de surface pondéré par le poids du nombre de jours travaillés me paraît pas mal.

----------


## Enyss

Par exemple, si tu as un bureau de 9m² dans une maison de 90m², et que tu l'utilises 75% du temps pour le travail, tu compterai 9/90*0.75 = 7.5% des charges ?

----------


## MiniaAr

> Par exemple, si tu as un bureau de 9m² dans une maison de 90m², et que tu l'utilises 75% du temps pour le travail, tu compterai 9/90*0.75 = 7.5% des charges ?


C'est ce que je vais essayer de faire pour 2020 perso oui.

----------


## Baron

C'est sûr que c'est plus simple quand une pièce est utilisée à 100% pour le travail (aménagement spécifique) mais faute de mieux...

----------


## LeLiquid

Yop ! 

Question impôts (de pauvre  ::ninja:: ).

J'ai paumé l'attestation fiscale de l'UNICEF, ça craint de quand même déclarer le montant ? Je veux dire y'a une chance qu'on me demande un justificatif pour un montant si faible (on parle de 150e de déduction) ?

Vais essayer d'en obtenir un double, mais il me semble qu'on approche de la date butoir pour la déclaration.

----------


## Zepolak

Il faut garder le justificatif (je ne sais pas sur quelle durée) mais on te le demande pas au moment de déposer la déclaration. C'est si jamais tu te fais contrôler ou que ta déclaration semble douteuse.
Donc si tu penses obtenir un duplicata du justificatif dans un délai raisonnable, je vois le problème.

----------


## Praetor

J'ai déjà justifié des déductions en produisant un extrait de compte genre "regardez, l'argent est bien parti de mon compte pour ça" et c'est passé  ::P: 

Après tu peux tomber sur un pénible, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

On m'a jamais rien demandé pour des dons donnant droit à des montants similaires de réduction, donc je pense que c'est overkill de risquer de dépasser la date de déclaration pour ça et que tu peux déclarer le montant quand même. 
Ca me paraît peu probable que l’administration te demande le justificatif demain, donc tu auras le temps de recevoir le double d'ici là (en admettant que ça arrive), et au pire si t'es pas tranquille ou que tu ne reçois pas le double tu peux faire une correction de la déclaration ensuite.

Et comme dit Praetor au pire vu le montant si on te demande quelque chose tu donnes des relevés de compte, mais ça m'étonnerait vraiment que ça arrive pour ce genre de montant.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Il faut garder le justificatif (je ne sais pas sur quelle durée) mais on te le demande pas au moment de déposer la déclaration. C'est si jamais tu te fais contrôler ou que ta déclaration semble douteuse.
> Donc si tu penses obtenir un duplicata du justificatif dans un délai raisonnable, je vois le problème.


Je sais qu'on ne le demande pas au moment de la déclaration, ça fait un moment que je déduis un autre truc (d'un montant tout aussi ridicule  ::ninja:: ). Mais je me demandais justement si en doublant le montant de la déduction ils allaient pas tiquer. Mais ça reste tellement marginal. J'ai de toute façon demander un duplicata, et je viens de voir qu'il me reste encore un peu de temps (je savais pas que c'était par zone les dates limites pour la declaration  ::P: ).

Le coup de l'extrait de compte de Praetor est plutôt rassurant du coup. Si j'arrive pas à l'avoir, je tenterai probablement quand même le coup dans ce cas.


Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Ventilo

Vu le mode de calcul des frais réels t'es large pour 150€ de dons  :^_^:

----------


## Roupille

> les reçus relatifs au versement de dons aux œuvres ouvrant droit à réduction d'impôt n'ont pas à être joints à la déclaration de revenus, lorsque celle-ci fait l'objet d'une transmission par voie électronique.
> 
> Le bénéfice de la réduction d'impôt au titre des dons est subordonné au fait que les personnes justifient de la réalité des versements effectués et du respect des conditions particulières propres à la réduction d'impôt.
> 
> Les contribuables doivent donc être en mesure de présenter à la demande de l'administration les reçus délivrés par les organismes bénéficiaires des versements.
> 
> Le défaut de justification des versements, c'est à dire en pratique la non production des reçus, entraîne la remise en cause de la réduction d'impôt.
> 
> Ces reçus devront donc être conservés par les contribuables jusqu'à l'expiration du délai au cours duquel l'administration est susceptible d'exercer son droit de reprise, c'est à dire pendant les trois années qui suivent celle au titre de laquelle l'impôt est dû ( 31 décembre N+2 )


Résumé : Il vaut mieux avoir un reçu. Normalement, tu as jusqu'à la réception de l'avis d'imposition c-a-d fin août / début septembre pour te procurer le reçu du don.

----------


## Baron

> Après tu peux tomber sur un pénible, on ne sait jamais.





> Conformément aux dispositions du 5 de l'article 200 du code général des impôts, les contribuables qui souhaitent bénéficier de la réduction d'impôt au titre des dons qu'ils effectuent doivent joindre à leur déclaration de revenus les pièces justificatives (reçus) répondant à un modèle fixé par arrêté du 26 juin 2008 (J.O. du 28 juin 2008) mentionnant le montant et la date des versements ainsi que l'identité des bénéficiaires (voir modèle CERFA n°11580).


Celui qui accepte un extrait de compte fait preuve de bienveillance, mais l'exception ne fait pas droit. Celui qui demande l'attestation fait son boulot et respecte la loi. A noter que si le commentaire du BOFIP est toujours juste sur le fond, sur la forme, il n'est pas prévu de fournir cette attestation sans demande du service.

----------


## cwc

Bonjour les canards fiscalistes.

J'allais remplir ma déclaration de revenus comme chaque année et en échangeant avec ma collègue, je me rends compte qu'il y a plein de trucs que je peux déduire de mes revenus locatifs et que je n'ai jamais fait !! Je paye trop depuis des années...
Bref, tant pis pour moi pour les années passées mais pas question de me faire avoir cette fois-ci.
Ma question est donc :
Je possède un bien qui est en location. Je touche des revenus fonciers pour ce bien là et je paye une taxe foncière.
J'ai fait un prêt pour acquérir ce bien. J'ai une assurance PNO qui assure le bien.
Pouvez vous me confirmer que peuvent être déduit de ma déclaration :
- les intérêts annuels du prêt
- les assurances annuels du prêt
- la PNO
- le montant de la taxe foncière
Si oui ça voudrait quand même dire que j'ai été sacrément con ces années précédentes....
Bref si cela est bien le cas, sur quelles lignes faire apparaitre les montant à déduire ?
(Allez pour ma défense, je recevais un papier pré rempli du projet 2044 par mon agence immobilière mais rien de ma banque depuis toutes ces années...)

merci pour votre aide, vous allez faire un canard heureux si c'est bien le cas.

----------


## Roupille

Pour les locations vides de meubles :

- Si tu as moins de 15000€ de recettes brutes ( charges non comprise) et que tu les as déclarées au "micro-foncier" case 4BE de la déclaration de revenus, tu limites les dégâts puisque qu'un abattement de 30% est appliqué.
- Si tu as déclaré au réel sur 2044 sans rien déduire là par contre .....

Pour les charges déductibles au régime réel, tu peux déduire notamment les frais d'administration et de gestion, certains travaux, les impôts et taxes, les primes d'assurances, les provisions pour charges de copropriété et les intérêts d'emprunt.
Sinon tu as un lien ici https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/w...322.pdf#Page=5
Ou encore mieux le lien vers la notice de la 2044 https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/f.../2044_3022.pdf

Par exemple :
- pour l'assurance : L’ensemble des primes d’assurance que vous avez souscrites sont déductibles 
- Pour les intérêts : Il s’agit des intérêts payés en 2019 au titre des emprunts contractés pour la conservation, l'acquisition, la(re)construction, l’agrandissement, la réparation ou l'amélioration des immeubles donnés en location.
- pour la taxe foncière : sont déductibles les impôts perçus au profit des collectivités locales .Il s’agit de la taxe foncière, des taxes annexes à cet impôt (taxes spéciales d’ équipement ). Ces taxes sont déductibles pour la fraction restant à la charge du propriétaire. La taxe d’enlèvement des ordures ménagères n’est pas déductible des revenus fonciers.

En général, les gens recopient les documents donnés par l'agence immobilière sur la 2044. Ils ajoutent les intérêts d'emprunt à partir du document donné par la banque ( ou du tableau d'amortissement ). Et les charges de copro sur le document du syndic.

----------


## cwc

Merci pour ton retour. 
C'est exactement ça, une 2044..
Bon j'ai demandé à la banque de m'envoyer les éléments.
Les impôts m'ont répondu que je pourrai régulariser les années 2017 et 2018 et j'ai jusqu'à la fin de l'année pour le faire. C'est déjà ça de pris ....
Mais c'est vrai que j'avais l'impression de payer beaucoup d'impôts au regard du revenu locatif.

----------


## Praetor

Pour la banque tu peux le faire toi-même, même si c'est un peu laborieux. Soit tu prends l'échéancier de ton prêt, soit tu regardes les prélèvements sur tes extraits de compte: la banque (si elle est sérieuse) indique ce qui est intérêts, assurance et capital remboursé. Tu peux déduire les 2 premiers.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Question d'entrepreneur de la startupnation 2.0

Madame a créé une SARL (soumise à l'impot en IS) en 2019 et s'est versée une poignée de k€ en tant que dirigeant.

Elle est déclarante n°2 sur notre déclaration (nous sommes mariés).

On doit bien déclarer ces revenus dans la case 1HB (Revenus des associés et gérants article 62 du CGI) ? La totalité, ou en décomptant les 10% de frais forfaitaires ?

Après ça nous renvoie vers l'encart "Dirigeant de sociétés..." avec en essplications : _"Si en 2018 vous avez perçu pour la première fois une rémunération versée par une société que vous contrôlez ou par une société contrôlée par votre conjoint, vos ascendants ou descendants ou vos frères et sœurs, indiquez le montant net imposable de la rémunération que cette société a versé en 2019 (après déduction forfaitaire de 10 % ou déduction des frais réels)."_

Sachant que l'entreprise n'existait pas encore en 2018... on ne doit rien mettre du coup ?

----------


## Praetor

> Après ça nous renvoie vers l'encart "Dirigeant de sociétés..." avec en essplications : _"Si en 2018 vous avez perçu pour la première fois une rémunération versée par une société que vous contrôlez ou par une société contrôlée par votre conjoint, vos ascendants ou descendants ou vos frères et sœurs, indiquez le montant net imposable de la rémunération que cette société a versé en 2019 (après déduction forfaitaire de 10 % ou déduction des frais réels)."_
> 
> Sachant que l'entreprise n'existait pas encore en 2018... on ne doit rien mettre du coup ?


Ca sent la question pour repérer ceux qui ont fait un montage pour échapper à l'impôt en profitant de l'année blanche (ce qui n'est pas votre cas)  ::P:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ca sent la question pour repérer ceux qui ont fait un montage pour échapper à l'impôt en profitant de l'année blanche (ce qui n'est pas votre cas)


Hummmmm moui ça fait sens.

Ce qui me perturbe le plus dans l'affaire, c'est qu'on demande potentiellement d'indiquer la rémunération dans deux cases différentes... (une fois "brut" et une fois "frais déduits" si j'ai pigé).

----------


## Roupille

> Les gérants et associés de certaines sociétés ont un régime d'imposition spécifique (prévu à l'article 62 du code général des impôts) dont le fonctionnement est aligné sur celui des salariés.
> 
> Leurs rémunérations sont imposées selon les mêmes règles que les traitements et salaires. Ils bénéficient donc également de la déduction forfaitaire de 10 %.
> 
> Les contribuables peuvent toutefois, s'ils y ont intérêt, renoncer à cette déduction forfaitaire et demander la déduction des frais réels. Ils ont donc le choix entre les deux procédés.


Ce sont des revenus qui ne sont pas soumis à la retenue à la source mais qui sont retenus pour le calcul de l’acompte à verser dans le cadre du PAS. C'est pour ça qu'on doit te demander quelque chose pour 2018.
Si tu n'as rien à y mettre ne renseigne rien.

C'est juste qu'il y a l'air d'y avoir une feinte pour ceux qui ont eu des rémunérations article 62 en 2018 avec le CIMR ( le crédit d'impôt année blanche ).

( Si l’ensemble de vos revenus d’activité (salaires, rémunérations article 62, BIC, BNC, BA) déclarés au titre de l’année 2019 est inférieur à l’ensemble de vos revenus d'activité déclarés au titre de 2018, une partie du CIMR obtenu est remis en cause, etc...... ).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ce sont des revenus qui ne sont pas soumis à la retenue à la source mais qui sont retenus pour le calcul de l’acompte à verser dans le cadre du PAS. C'est pour ça qu'on doit te demander quelque chose pour 2018.
> Si tu n'as rien à y mettre ne renseigne rien.
> 
> C'est juste qu'il y a l'air d'y avoir une feinte pour ceux qui ont eu des rémunérations article 62 en 2018 avec le CIMR ( le crédit d'impôt année blanche ).
> 
> ( Si l’ensemble de vos revenus d’activité (salaires, rémunérations article 62, BIC, BNC, BA) déclarés au titre de l’année 2019 est inférieur à l’ensemble de vos revenus d'activité déclarés au titre de 2018, une partie du CIMR obtenu est remis en cause, etc...... ).


Ok, merci des précisions.  :;):

----------


## Teocali

Bon, je m'y prends un peu tard, mais j'ai des excuses : 
 - ma fille est née la semaine dernière, manque de sommeil tout ça
 - Ma femme était censée s'en ocupper mais elle s'est dégonflée
 - Obi Wan Kenobi

En fait ma situation, sans être enfantine, est relativement simple : je suis résident français (résidence principale en France depuis début 2019, famille en France, etc.) mais je touche un salaire (et des avantages de toute nature) d'une société belge. Il s'agit de mes seuls revenus. J'ai rempli mon formulaire 2047.

Mes questions sont les suivantes : 
 - En plus de préciser ce montant dans la case "Traitements et salaires connus", dois-je également préciser ce montant dans la case "Salaires perçus par les non-résidents et salaires de source étrangère avec crédit d'impôt égal à l'impôt français" ou bien dans la case "Autres salaires de source étrangère " ?
 - Je suis l'actionnaire principale de ma société, mais il s'agit d'une société belge. Dois-je cocher la case "En cas de rémunération versée par une société que vous contrôlez directement ou indirectement" ?
 - Je ne suis pas encore sous le régime de la sécurité sociale française (ça sera fait dans l'année) mais bien toujours assuré en Belgique. Dois-je quand même payer la CSG ?
- J'ai eu un prélèvement a la source en Belgique, mais ma déclaration d’impôts n'est pas encore faites. Dois-je faire quelque chose du montant de ce prélèvement a la source ?

----------


## Roupille

Réponses vite fait sur une partie en attendant le passage de Baron. Elle se trouve sur la notice de la 2047.

Pour la Belgique s'il s'agit bien de salaires : REVENUS EXONÉRÉS EN FRANCE (1AC, 1AH, 8TI) Selon cette méthode, la France, en tant qu’État de résidence, exonère les revenus imposables dans l’État étranger mais conserve le droit de les prendre en compte pour le calcul du taux d’impôt applicable aux revenus imposables en France ( règle du taux effectif ).
Ce mécanisme d’élimination des doubles impositions est prévu par les conventions conclues avec les États suivants : Belgique.

Modalités déclaratives :Les salaires et pensions exonérés retenus pour le calcul du taux effectif doivent être déclarés directement lignes 1AC ou 1AH et suivantes de la déclaration no2042 C. Donc normalement même pas besoin de 2047.

----------


## Teocali

> Réponses vite fait sur une partie en attendant le passage de Baron. Elle se trouve sur la notice de la 2047.
> 
> Pour la Belgique s'il s'agit bien de salaires : REVENUS EXONÉRÉS EN FRANCE (1AC, 1AH, 8TI) Selon cette méthode, la France, en tant qu’État de résidence, exonère les revenus imposables dans l’État étranger mais conserve le droit de les prendre en compte pour le calcul du taux d’impôt applicable aux revenus imposables en France ( règle du taux effectif ).
> Ce mécanisme d’élimination des doubles impositions est prévu par les conventions conclues avec les États suivants : Belgique.
> 
> Modalités déclaratives :Les salaires et pensions exonérés retenus pour le calcul du taux effectif doivent être déclarés directement lignes 1AC ou 1AH et suivantes de la déclaration no2042 C. Donc normalement même pas besoin de 2047.


Merci de ta réponse roupille. effectivement, j'avais bien mis la main sur la notice, mais y'avait pas mal de champs que je ne trouvais pas dans ma déclaration en ligne. Puis j'ai fini par trouver le champ de recherche ><

----------


## kilfou

Un truc bizarre : si je touche pas à ma déclaration pré-remplie, je dois rembourser l'avance reçue en début d'année correspondant au crédit d'impôts sur les frais de garde (de l'an dernier je crois)
Si je fais seulement vérifier, j'ai directement pré-rempli le montant à déduire (ce qui est logique et habituel, je n'ai rien modifié du tout) et j'ai donc un remboursement en fin de compte.

Ce serait pas l'administration, je suspecterais une tentative minable pour économiser ce crédit d'impôts.
Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a une bonne raison pour que ça se passe comme ça ?

----------


## Nieur

J'ai décoché la case correspondant à la redevance audiovisuelle (Je n'ai plus de TV depuis quelques années, mais j'avais une box triple play). Je dois raisonnablement m'attendre à me faire contrôler ?

----------


## John Venture

Hello les canafiscalistes, au moment du remplissage de ma déclaration de revenus je me suis arrêté net devant la case 6DE: CSG déductible sur les revenus du patrimoine. Effroi et horreur: la case n'est pas pré-remplie. Ô rage, Ô désespoir, que l'état français est bien injuste et lâche de me forcer ainsi à réfléchir.

Première question: est-ce que le "patrimoine" comprend bien les salaires/indemnités chômage etc. ou est-ce juste pour les propriétaires-loueurs et ce genre de trucs? (j'ai cherché une case "CSG déductible" pour les salaires et je n'ai pas trouvé).
Si c'est le cas, dois-je calculer ça moi-même comme un expert-comptable? Je n'ai aucun cumul de CSG déductible donné par Pôle Emploi - juste le total versé sur l'année. Une rapide recherche internet m'indique un taux de 6,8% pour les indemnités chômage, donc je prends mon total d'indemnité 2019 et je multiplie par 6,8% et je mets ce montant dans la case c'est bien ça?

Edit: le site web est erroné, en fait c'est 6,2% de CSG prélevée - mais la CSG déductible n'est que de 3,8% pour les indemnités chômage (et 9,2% / 6,8% respectivement pour les salaires). A priori l'assiette est de 98,25% du total versé.

Donc d'après mes calculs: Montant annuel versé x 98,25/100 x 3,8/100 = montant à mettre dans la case 6DE.

SVP corrigez-moi si je dis des bêtises, il y a peut-être un lurker qui se base sur mes calculs pour remplir sa déclaration 30 minutes avant l'heure limite  ::lol:: 




> J'ai décoché la case correspondant à la redevance audiovisuelle (Je n'ai plus de TV depuis quelques années, mais j'avais une box triple play). Je dois raisonnablement m'attendre à me faire contrôler ?


Je n'ai plus de TV depuis plusieurs années également mais j'avais reçu une lettre de menace de l'organisme de recouvrement de la redevance audiovisuelle car mon abonnement Freebox avait une option TV. Heureusement j'ai pu résilier l'option de mon forfait, je leur avait fait un courrier avec copie de la nouvelle facture pour prouver ma bonne foi et ils ne m'ont plus embêté après ça.

----------


## Enyss

Les revenus du patrimoine, c'est effectivement tout ce qui est revenus fonciers, plus-values, revenus de l'épargne, etc. Bref, c'est quand c'est ton patrimoine qui te rapporte des sous

----------


## Roupille

> Merci de ta réponse roupille. effectivement, j'avais bien mis la main sur la notice, mais y'avait pas mal de champs que je ne trouvais pas dans ma déclaration en ligne. Puis j'ai fini par trouver le champ de recherche ><


A priori pour toi, si tu as encaissé des salaires en Belgique tu n'as que la déclaration complémentaire à remplir ( la 2042 C ), les cases 1AC ou 1AH. Tu n'as donc pas à te soucier de CSG, de versements faits en Belgique etc...




> Un truc bizarre : si je touche pas à ma déclaration pré-remplie, je dois rembourser l'avance reçue en début d'année correspondant au crédit d'impôts sur les frais de garde (de l'an dernier je crois)
> Si je fais seulement vérifier, j'ai directement pré-rempli le montant à déduire (ce qui est logique et habituel, je n'ai rien modifié du tout) et j'ai donc un remboursement en fin de compte.
> 
> Ce serait pas l'administration, je suspecterais une tentative minable pour économiser ce crédit d'impôts.
> Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a une bonne raison pour que ça se passe comme ça ?


Normalement le crédit d'impôt sur les frais de garde n'est pas perpétuel. Sinon y a un problème  ::ninja::  . Par conséquent, il faut une démarche démarche de ta part ( ici vérifier la déclaration ) pour le reconduire.




> J'ai décoché la case correspondant à la redevance audiovisuelle (Je n'ai plus de TV depuis quelques années, mais j'avais une box triple play). Je dois raisonnablement m'attendre à me faire contrôler ?


Pour l'instant, on ne peut pas rentrer chez toi comme la police. Sauf si tu es un commerçant avec une boutique ouverte. Par contre, si tu achètes une TV a la Fnac, un recoupement est fait.




> Hello les canafiscalistes, au moment du remplissage de ma déclaration de revenus je me suis arrêté net devant la case 6DE: CSG déductible sur les revenus du patrimoine. Effroi et horreur: la case n'est pas pré-remplie. Ô rage, Ô désespoir, que l'état français est bien injuste et lâche de me forcer ainsi à réfléchir.
> 
> Première question: est-ce que le "patrimoine" comprend bien les salaires/indemnités chômage etc. ou est-ce juste pour les propriétaires-loueurs et ce genre de trucs? (j'ai cherché une case "CSG déductible" pour les salaires et je n'ai pas trouvé).
> Si c'est le cas, dois-je calculer ça moi-même comme un expert-comptable? Je n'ai aucun cumul de CSG déductible donné par Pôle Emploi - juste le total versé sur l'année. Une rapide recherche internet m'indique un taux de 6,8% pour les indemnités chômage, donc je prends mon total d'indemnité 2019 et je multiplie par 6,8% et je mets ce montant dans la case c'est bien ça?
> 
> Edit: le site web est erroné, en fait c'est 6,2% de CSG prélevée - mais la CSG déductible n'est que de 3,8% pour les indemnités chômage (et 9,2% / 6,8% respectivement pour les salaires). A priori l'assiette est de 98,25% du total versé.
> 
> Donc d'après mes calculs: Montant annuel versé x 98,25/100 x 3,8/100 = montant à mettre dans la case 6DE.
> 
> SVP corrigez-moi si je dis des bêtises, il y a peut-être un lurker qui se base sur mes calculs pour remplir sa déclaration 30 minutes avant l'heure limite


La case 6DE est en principe pré-remplie par rapport aux revenus du patrimoine déclarés l'année d'avant. Le montant pré-rempli peut aussi être retrouvé sur l'avis d'imposition de l'année précédente. Pour comparer.
Les salaires, indemnités chômage ne font pas partie des revenus du patrimoine. Le patrimoine correspond à l'ensemble des biens qu'une personne possède à un moment donné : biens meubles ou immeubles, droits, créances,...
En principe tu n'as rien à indiquer dans cette case.

----------


## John Venture

> Les revenus du patrimoine, c'est effectivement tout ce qui est revenus fonciers, plus-values, revenus de l'épargne, etc. Bref, c'est quand c'est ton patrimoine qui te rapporte des sous


Ok merci, je vais partir du principe que l'administration fiscale calcule elle-même le montant de la CSG déductible sur les salaires mais que ce n'est pas indiqué par une case séparée sur la déclaration alors!

----------


## Roupille

> Ok merci, je vais partir du principe que l'administration fiscale calcule elle-même le montant de la CSG déductible sur les salaires mais que ce n'est pas indiqué par une case séparée sur la déclaration alors!


Les prélèvements sociaux ne concernent pas en principe la DGFIP ( les impôts ). On le fait juste sur les revenus du patrimoine parce que c'est plus pratique. Après on reverse tout aux Urssaf ou autres. 
Les prélèvements sociaux ( CSG, ... ) des salaires sont du domaine exclusif des Urssaf, etc...

Donc, il n'y a rien à toucher sur ta déclaration de revenu de ce point de vue là.

----------


## Nieur

> Je n'ai plus de TV depuis plusieurs années également mais j'avais reçu une lettre de menace de l'organisme de recouvrement de la redevance audiovisuelle car mon abonnement Freebox avait une option TV. Heureusement j'ai pu résilier l'option de mon forfait, je leur avait fait un courrier avec copie de la nouvelle facture pour prouver ma bonne foi et ils ne m'ont plus embêté après ça.


Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'instant, on ne peut pas rentrer chez toi comme la police. Sauf si tu es un commerçant avec une boutique ouverte. Par contre, si tu achètes une TV a la Fnac, un recoupement est fait.


J'ai pas de télé :-)
Merci

----------


## Alpha Victor

> J'ai décoché la case correspondant à la redevance audiovisuelle


Je pense que c'est un abus de language, mais pour être précis la case 
- se *coche* lorsqu'on a pas de téléviseur
- se *décoche* si on en a un ou plus

----------


## fishinou

> Par contre, si tu achètes une TV a la Fnac, un recoupement est fait.


Ce qui est un peu con, parce que je peux très bien acheter une télé pour offrir.

----------


## John Venture

> Les prélèvements sociaux ne concernent pas en principe la DGFIP ( les impôts ). On le fait juste sur les revenus du patrimoine parce que c'est plus pratique. Après on reverse tout aux Urssaf ou autres. 
> Les prélèvements sociaux ( CSG, ... ) des salaires sont du domaine exclusif des Urssaf, etc...
> 
> Donc, il n'y a rien à toucher sur ta déclaration de revenu de ce point de vue là.


Juste pour être sûr de bien comprendre: ça veut dire que les organismes sociaux transmettent directement l’assiette imposable (i.e. csg déductible déjà déduite d’un salaire net pour un salarié lambda) à l’administration fiscale et c’est ce montant que le fisc montre aux contribuables sur leur déclaration pré-remplie, _korrekt_?

----------


## SuperLowl

Si tu veux vérifier, sur ta fiche de paie, tu as un brut, un net à payer et un net imposable. Tu verras que les déductions sont bien faites dès ta fiche de paie et donc dès transmission de ces informations aux organismes.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Ce qui est un peu con, parce que je peux très bien acheter une télé pour offrir.


Il me semble que dans ce cas tu peux désigner le/la bénéficiaire.

----------


## Roupille

> Juste pour être sûr de bien comprendre: ça veut dire que les organismes sociaux transmettent directement l’assiette imposable (i.e. csg déductible déjà déduite d’un salaire net pour un salarié lambda) à l’administration fiscale et c’est ce montant que le fisc montre aux contribuables sur leur déclaration pré-remplie, _korrekt_?


Non c'est ton employeur qui nous transmet ton salaire net imposable qui se trouve sur ta fiche de paie et qui se retrouve après pré-rempli sur ta déclaration. Cela pour une raison simple, c'est lui qui calcule ( liquide ) la paie.

----------


## Nasma

Pour la redevance télé ça fait un paquet d'année qu'il n'ont pas essayé de me contrôler.

Il faut dire que passé en journée n'est pas le plus sure moyen de trouver les gens chez eux.

Et la seul foi ou j'étais la, je n'ai pas entendu la personne sonné mais j'ai vu quelqu'un devant chez moi. Donc j'étais allé a la porte vu le papier et suis allé me présenter a la personne qui devait contrôler.

Le contrôle fut rapide et sur le trottoir "vous avez une télé" "non" "merci bonne journée"...

Une utilité et une efficacité sans borne ses contrôles. A se demander si il ne perde pas de l'argent avec.

----------


## OMar92

Dites, je dois faire un virement pour un paiement fractionné suite à une succession, d'habitude, il n'y a pas de pb, je fais l'ordre de virement à la banque qui s'en occupe.
Jeudi dernier la banquière me contacte en me disant qu'elle a perdu le RIB du SIP, super (au passage c'était samedi la deadline), moi je l'ai... chez moi, et là je suis en vacances.
J'ai donc contacté le SIP par mail vendredi pour leur demander leur RIB, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse.
Aujourd'hui j'ai contacté le notaire me disant qu'ils devaient l'avoir, ce qui est le cas, la secrétaire m'a donc envoyé un RIB (sur un compte de la Banque de France) dont le nom est "Service de Pub° Foncière et de l'Enregistrement" de la ville du SIP.
Naturellement, je n'ai aucune certitude qu'il s'agisse du bon RIB, mais il y a quand même des chances que ce soit le bon, j'ai demandé confirmation en envoyant le RIB au SIP... mais sans rpéonse pour l'instant.

Ma question est donc la suivante, y-a-t'il un risque qu'il y ait plusieurs comptes et que le virement n'arrive pas au bon endroit (le virement sera accompagné du libellé que le service m'avait demandé de mettre à l'époque : P/F Succession XXXX Echeance n°YY), ou bien vaut-il mieux attendre confirmation? (sachant que le terme est dépassé depuis samedi... je veux bien qu'ils soient plutôt cool -si, si, vraiment- mais j'aime pas être en retard quand il s'agit de régler ses impôts).  ::unsure::

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Dites, je dois faire un virement pour un paiement fractionné suite à une succession, d'habitude, il n'y a pas de pb, je fais l'ordre de virement à la banque qui s'en occupe.
> Jeudi dernier la banquière me contacte en me disant qu'elle a perdu le RIB du SIP, super (au passage c'était samedi la deadline), moi je l'ai... chez moi, et là je suis en vacances.
> J'ai donc contacté le SIP par mail vendredi pour leur demander leur RIB, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse.
> Aujourd'hui j'ai contacté le notaire me disant qu'ils devaient l'avoir, ce qui est le cas, la secrétaire m'a donc envoyé un RIB (sur un compte de la Banque de France) dont le nom est "Service de Pub° Foncière et de l'Enregistrement" de la ville du SIP.
> Naturellement, je n'ai aucune certitude qu'il s'agisse du bon RIB, mais il y a quand même des chances que ce soit le bon, j'ai demandé confirmation en envoyant le RIB au SIP... mais sans rpéonse pour l'instant.
> 
> Ma question est donc la suivante, y-a-t'il un risque qu'il y ait plusieurs comptes et que le virement n'arrive pas au bon endroit (le virement sera accompagné du libellé que le service m'avait demandé de mettre à l'époque : P/F Succession XXXX Echeance n°YY), ou bien vaut-il mieux attendre confirmation? (sachant que le terme est dépassé depuis samedi... je veux bien qu'ils soient plutôt cool -si, si, vraiment- mais j'aime pas être en retard quand il s'agit de régler ses impôts).


Peut-être que ta banquière (ou toi?) pouvez comparer avec le virement précédent? Je ne sais pas s'il y a un moyen de voir l'IBAN de destination...

----------


## Roupille

> paiement fractionné suite à une succession [..] RIB du SIP,


 :tired: 




> un RIB (sur un compte de la Banque de France) dont le nom est "Service de Pub° Foncière et de l'Enregistrement" de la ville du SIP.


Là je préfère. 

Les paiements fractionnés, y en a encore dans quelques SIE mais c'est vraiment à la marge. 
Sinon le RIB pour le paiement des successions, je confirme c'est celui du "Service de Pub° Foncière et de l'Enregistrement"
En libellé du virement mets bien le nom de la personne concernée et que c'est pour une succession.

Après, si tu te trompes de RIB de service, c'est pas la fin du monde, on se vire des sommes entre nous. Si le libellé est suffisamment précis, c'est plus facile.

----------


## Ventilo

Après si tu y tiens tu m'envoie le rib en mp et je le vérifie.

----------


## OMar92

> 


 ::unsure:: 
Ils (SIE et SIP) sont situés au même endroit à Nanterre, et comme P c'est pour particuliers, je me trompe toujours... d'ailleurs j'ai envoyé le mail au service SIP  :Facepalm:  (bon j'imagine qu'ils transféreront vu le message).




> Là je préfère. 
> 
> Les paiements fractionnés, y en a encore dans quelques SIE mais c'est vraiment à la marge. 
> Sinon le RIB pour le paiement des successions, je confirme c'est celui du "Service de Pub° Foncière et de l'Enregistrement"
> En libellé du virement mets bien le nom de la personne concernée et que c'est pour une succession.
> 
> Après, si tu te trompes de RIB de service, c'est pas la fin du monde, on se vire des sommes entre nous. Si le libellé est suffisamment précis, c'est plus facile.


Jusqu'à il y a quelques années, j'y allais pour payer par chèque (c'est comme ça que je sais qu'ils sont plutôt sympas), et puis un jour ils m'ont dit de le faire par virement, peut-être est-ce justement parce que le SIE ne le faisait plus? (Dommage je pensais leur offrir une boite de chocolat pour le dernier chèque)

Pas de soucis pour le libellé, je m'en rappelle bien et c'est celui qui était indiqué sur le RIB qu'ils m'avaient donné à l'origine (y'a pas de code particulier, juste le "P/F Succession", le nom et le numéro de l'échéance).

Merci pour ton aide.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut-être que ta banquière (ou toi?) pouvez comparer avec le virement précédent? Je ne sais pas s'il y a un moyen de voir l'IBAN de destination...


Moi ça va être difficile, il faudrait que je puisse remonter 6 mois en arrière, et sur le net, je ne pense pas que je puisse.
La banquière, j'imagine qu'elle y a pensé (enfin j'espère), c'est quand même curieux qu'ils n'aient pas moyen de retrouver un ancien virement (peut-être qu'elle n'a pas voulu chercher non plus...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après si tu y tiens tu m'envoie le rib en mp et je le vérifie.


Je t'ai envoyé un MP, merci.  :;):

----------


## Roupille

> Ils (SIE et SIP) sont situés au même endroit à Nanterre, et comme P c'est pour particuliers, je me trompe toujours... d'ailleurs j'ai envoyé le mail au service SIP  (bon j'imagine qu'ils transféreront vu le message).


Ouais je sais, c'est tout bête. On a tendance à dire succession = particulier = SIP. Mais non, c'est un piège  ::):  

Ceci étant dit les notaires sont censés savoir, c'est leur job.

Pour le SIE , c'est moi qui t'embrouille. Ils n'ont eu que l'enregistrement et ça fait au moins 12 ans qu'ils l'ont perdu.

Et ça fait plaisir que tu les trouves sympa à Nanterre. J'ai d'anciens collègues la-bas et les conditions de travail sont pas faciles.

----------


## OMar92

C'est bon, j'ai eu la réponse des impôts, il s'agit bien du bon RIB.
Merci à tous.  :;):

----------


## Ventilo

Oups j'ai totalement oublié  :Red:

----------


## Roupille

> C'est bon, j'ai eu la réponse des impôts, il s'agit bien du bon RIB.
> Merci à tous.


Parfait, on va pouvoir maintenant passer aux ribs sur le barbecue  ::ninja::

----------


## orime

Question, 
Avec ma femme, nous avons déclaré une somme conséquente en frais réels : résultat notre taux d'imposition pour l'année prochaine est descendu à 0%.
Sommes nous "non imposables" ou "imposables à 0%" ?

----------


## Roupille

Non imposable, ça veut dire montant d'impôt (figurant sur le dernier avis d'imposition) égal à zéro.

Taux d'imposition ou plutôt taux de prélèvement à la source : il a été automatiquement mis à jour avec le dernier avis d'imposition et les éléments de la dernière déclaration de revenus. Donc à priori, ta non-imposition a entrainé un calcul du taux à 0.

Pour info, 2 cas particuliers :

1/  Les crédits / réductions d'impôt ne rentrent pas en compte dans le prélèvement à la source On peut donc être dans certains cas, non imposable et avoir quand même un prélèvement à la source sur les salaires.

2/ On est "non-imposable" qu'à la fin du calcul de l'impôt sur le revenu. Ce qui signifie qu'on peut avoir des revenus imposés à 11%, 30%, 41% ou 45% et être quand même non imposable.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bonjour, une question noob. J'ai touché un héritage, j'imagine que je vais être prélevé bien comme il faut. Le notaire a envoyé toutes les infos à l'administration fiscale ? Je dois déclarer moi-même ? Comment se passera le paiement ?
Merci !

----------


## Roupille

En principe oui. N'étant pas un grand spécialiste des successions, va sur le lien ci-dessous
https://www.notaires.fr/fr/donation-...es-successions



> Le notaire accomplit les formalités hypothécaires et fiscales liées au décès
> 
> - établissement et publication au Service de publicité foncière d'une attestation immobilière pour les immeubles,
> - rédaction de la déclaration de succession avec le cas échéant (La déclaration est obligatoire même s’il n’y a aucun droit à payer. Cependant, les héritiers en ligne directe (les enfants par exemple) ou le conjoint ne sont pas tenus de souscrire une déclaration de succession lorsque l’actif brut de la succession est inférieur à 50 000 € (3 000 € pour les successions hors ligne directe),,
> - paiement des droits de succession à la recette des impôts dans les six mois du décès,
> - demande éventuelle de paiement différé ou fractionné des droits.
> 
> A ce stade des opérations, les héritiers peuvent décider ou non de partager les biens, totalement ou partiellement.


P.S Si vous connaissez pas, le site Notaires.fr est super bien foutu.

( pour le côté fiscal, c'est par ici https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...une-succession )

----------


## OMar92

> Bonjour, une question noob. J'ai touché un héritage, j'imagine que je vais être prélevé bien comme il faut. Le notaire a envoyé toutes les infos à l'administration fiscale ? Je dois déclarer moi-même ? Comment se passera le paiement ?
> Merci !


Le plus simple serait encore que tu poses tes questions directement au notaire, il est là pour ça  :;):  (et c'est gratuit  ::ninja::  ).
Dans mon cas le notaire s'est occupé de tout, notamment vis à vis de l'administration fiscale.
On a choisi le paiement fractionné (donc le paiement de la succession en 20 fois sans frais tous les 6 mois) et le premier versement aux impôts a été réalisé par le notaire (6 mois après le décès du défunt) en prenant sur les fonds disponibles (il est bien évident que si le défunt n'avait pas assez, il demandera un appel de fond des héritiers). Les paiements suivants étant à la charge des héritiers.

Pour la déclaration, tu dois apporter tous les éléments au notaire, et c'est le notaire qui se charge de compiler tout ça et de faire la synthèse aux impôts et aux héritiers. A la fin (c'est à dire 6 mois après le décès, mais en général un peu avant histoire d'éviter d'être en retard), normalement, tout le monde sait ce qu'il doit à qui (ça inclut l'administration fiscale).
Pour info, tu as un abattement en fonction de ton degré de parenté (par exemple pour un enfant, c'est 100k€ et c'est cumulable, c'est à dire que si le parent avait 300k€ de patrimoine et qu'il a 3 enfants, il n'y aura pas d'impôts à payer - par contre il y aura peut être des frais de notaire quand même - à noter que le fait d'avoir soi-même des enfants rajoute un -petit- abattement).

Sauf erreur -mais là les experts ici présents ont plus de connaissance que moi- il n'y a pas d'impact sur l'impôt sur le revenu sur les sommes que tu recevras.
Bon après, ça dépend ce que tu hérites : si tu hérites de l'immeuble sur la promenade des Anglais, il y a des chance que tu sois soumis à l'IFI  ::trollface:: . Si tu reçois des parts de SCPI, tu auras des impôts à payer dessus, mais ça c'est la vie courante de ces placements et non lié à la succession directement.

----------


## Phenixy

Mes parents sont propriétaires d'une résidence secondaire dans laquelle ils vont faire des travaux de rénovation. Si je paie une partie des travaux (type isolation / fenêtres) éligibles à des crédits d'impôt pour isolation énergétique, je peux les déduire des mes impôts même si la maison n'est pas à mon nom?

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Le plus simple serait encore que tu poses tes questions directement au notaire, il est là pour ça  (et c'est gratuit  ).
> Dans mon cas le notaire s'est occupé de tout, notamment vis à vis de l'administration fiscale.
> On a choisi le paiement fractionné (donc le paiement de la succession en 20 fois sans frais tous les 6 mois) et le premier versement aux impôts a été réalisé par le notaire (6 mois après le décès du défunt) en prenant sur les fonds disponibles (il est bien évident que si le défunt n'avait pas assez, il demandera un appel de fond des héritiers). Les paiements suivants étant à la charge des héritiers.
> 
> Pour la déclaration, tu dois apporter tous les éléments au notaire, et c'est le notaire qui se charge de compiler tout ça et de faire la synthèse aux impôts et aux héritiers. A la fin (c'est à dire 6 mois après le décès, mais en général un peu avant histoire d'éviter d'être en retard), normalement, tout le monde sait ce qu'il doit à qui (ça inclut l'administration fiscale).
> Pour info, tu as un abattement en fonction de ton degré de parenté (par exemple pour un enfant, c'est 100k€ et c'est cumulable, c'est à dire que si le parent avait 300k€ de patrimoine et qu'il a 3 enfants, il n'y aura pas d'impôts à payer - par contre il y aura peut être des frais de notaire quand même - à noter que le fait d'avoir soi-même des enfants rajoute un -petit- abattement).
> 
> Sauf erreur -mais là les experts ici présents ont plus de connaissance que moi- il n'y a pas d'impact sur l'impôt sur le revenu sur les sommes que tu recevras.
> Bon après, ça dépend ce que tu hérites : si tu hérites de l'immeuble sur la promenade des Anglais, il y a des chance que tu sois soumis à l'IFI . Si tu reçois des parts de SCPI, tu auras des impôts à payer dessus, mais ça c'est la vie courante de ces placements et non lié à la succession directement.


Je suis d'accord que le notaire devrait m'apporter toutes les réponses. Le décès date de 9 ans, j'ai eu le versement il y a une semaine (oui c'était compliqué...). 
C'est suite au décès de mon père, j'ai touché (bien) moins de 100 000 euros. Donc à te lire




> Pour info, tu as un abattement en fonction de ton degré de parenté (par exemple pour un enfant, c'est 100k€ et c'est cumulable, c'est à dire que si le parent avait 300k€ de patrimoine et qu'il a 3 enfants, il n'y aura pas d'impôts à payer - par contre il y aura peut être des frais de notaire quand même


j'ai rien à faire et rien à payer ?

Quand j'ai posé la question des droits de succession, Mme Jésus (ça s'invente pas) m'a répondu



> Je vous informe que la déclaration de succession est fiscale.
> Elle est établie en fonction des éléments donnés au jour du décès et non à la clôture des comptes.


...du coup j'ose plus poser de questions, je pige rien  ::|: 
Oui, les papiers me saoulent (j'ai bien peur de ne jamais devenir proprio de ma vie pour échapper à ces conneries)

----------


## OMar92

9 ans ça commence à faire, en théorie tu as des intérêts de retard de 0,4% par mois (au delà du 6ème mois) et 10% de plus au delà du 7ème mois de retard (donc 13 mois après le décès) pour le dépôt du dossier de succession. *MAIS* c'est sur la somme que tu dois au final... et comme tu ne dois rien vu que c'est en dessous des 100k€...
Car oui, avec les abattement et suivant ce qui a été déclaré par le notaire (ce qui est indiqué dans le document final), si ta part est en-dessous de 100k€, alors tu n'as rien à payer. Tu peux d'ailleurs faire le calcul toi-même sur le site de l'administration (c'est assez rapide).
Tiens d'ailleurs, en dessous de 50k€, il n'y a pas besoin de déclaration de succession.

J'imagine que par la clôture des comptes elle entend "fin de la succession" (parce que les comptes du défunt sont de fait clôturés lors de l'annonce du décès à la banque et seul le notaire y a accès).
Peut-être qu'elle a voulu te dire que si l'administration fiscale te demandait des comptes suite à la succession, il suffirait de leur fournir la déclaration de succession.

Si la réponse de la Notaire (ou de la clerc) ne te parait pas clair tu peux aussi contacter ton centre des impôts.  :;):

----------


## Gobbopathe

Ouaip, tes réponses sont déjà une excellente introduction, je te remercie. Et je vais en effet reposer des questions au notaire et au centre des impôts avec tes réponses en tête déjà bien éclairantes
merci

----------


## Markus

Bonjour, deux petites questions pour moi.

Ma femme vient de débuter dans une profession libérale. Le matin quand elle part elle va directement chez son premier patient puis elle va ensuite de patient en patient.
Ce premier trajet est-il déjà considéré comme un trajet professionnel ou faut-il d'abord compter un trajet domicile / travail (jusqu'à son cabinet) et en suite les trajets jusqu'aux patients comme des trajets professionnels ?

Dans le deuxième cas, pour établir le trajet domicile / travail, c'est le chemin le plus rapide ou le plus court qui est à prendre en compte ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Baron

Elle est au réel?
Il me semble que tu mélanges un peu le concept des frais réels avec les charges d'une activité libérale, non?



> Mes parents sont propriétaires d'une résidence secondaire dans laquelle ils vont faire des travaux de rénovation. Si je paie une partie des travaux (type isolation / fenêtres) éligibles à des crédits d'impôt pour isolation énergétique, je peux les déduire des mes impôts même si la maison n'est pas à mon nom?


Doublement non. Sans rentrer dans les détails, les RI/CI (réduc crédits d'impôts) sont très limités pour les résidences secondaires. Et si tu n'es ni proprio, ni occupant, c'est non aussi. A la rigueur il y a la pension alimentaire mais pour financer une résidence secondaire, c'est pas la peine d'essayer.




> Je suis d'accord que le notaire devrait m'apporter toutes les réponses. Le décès date de 9 ans, j'ai eu le versement il y a une semaine (oui c'était compliqué...). 
> C'est suite au décès de mon père, j'ai touché (bien) moins de 100 000 euros. Donc à te lire (...) j'ai rien à faire et rien à payer ?


Notaire obligatoire si mutation de bien immobilier, dispensable sinon. Si actif de succession <100 K€ pour une transmission parent -> enfant, pas de droit de succession (dit de mutation à titre gratuit). D'où ne pas faire appel à un notaire sauf si souci car frais de notaires sinon. Le notaire établit la déclaration de succession (c'est son job) et si pénalités de retard, c'est à lui de défendre la longueur de la procédure auprès de l'administration et d'assumer la charge finale. 
Il n'y a par contre aucun lien entre succession et déclaration de revenus.
J'ai pas tout lu, je mets juste des infos.

----------


## Phenixy

> Doublement non. Sans rentrer dans les détails, les RI/CI (réduc crédits d'impôts) sont très limités pour les résidences secondaires. Et si tu n'es ni proprio, ni occupant, c'est non aussi. A la rigueur il y a la pension alimentaire mais pour financer une résidence secondaire, c'est pas la peine d'essaye


Ça marche, merci pour la réponse précise.  ::):

----------


## Praetor

> Ça marche, merci pour la réponse précise.


Si tu finances les travaux, regarde comment formaliser ça comme un prêt à tes parents (j'ai aucune idée des justificatifs nécessaires) pour qu'ils puissent te rembourser sans que le fisc ne considère ça comme une donation. En cas d'héritage ça devrait aussi te permettre de payer moins de droits de succession puisque la dette réduira la valeur de l'héritage. Demande peut-être à un notaire pour faire ça dans les règles et ne pas avoir de problème ensuite.

----------


## Phenixy

Non t'inquiète, je pensais juste prendre une petite part des travaux (qu'ils peuvent gérer sans moi) histoire de gratter un peu de réduction d'impôts, rien de plus.  :;):  Je me doutais que ça allait pas passer en l'état, mais ça mange pas de pain de demander aux experts CPC.  ::):

----------


## OMar92

> Bonjour, deux petites questions pour moi.
> 
> Ma femme vient de débuter dans une profession libérale. Le matin quand elle part elle va directement chez son premier patient puis elle va ensuite de patient en patient.
> Ce premier trajet est-il déjà considéré comme un trajet professionnel ou faut-il d'abord compter un trajet domicile / travail (jusqu'à son cabinet) et en suite les trajets jusqu'aux patients comme des trajets professionnels ?
> 
> Dans le deuxième cas, pour établir le trajet domicile / travail, c'est le chemin le plus rapide ou le plus court qui est à prendre en compte ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Je ne suis pas sur que ça ait un rapport avec les impôts...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, par expérience personnelle (mais sur un travail en bureau), un accident sur le trajet entre le domicile* et le lieu de travail est considéré comme un accident de trajet, donc je pense qu'on peut considérer que son premier rendez-vous est son lieu de travail, donc si elle a un accident entre les 2, j'imagine que ça pourra être considéré au moins comme un accident de trajet (après du fait que son travail consiste à se déplacer peut-être que sa voiture est aussi considéré comme son lieu de travail, mais ça c'est trop spécifique pour moi).

Pour le chemin le plus rapide, la loi dit :



> Le trajet entre résidence et lieu de travail peut ne pas être le plus direct si le détour est effectué dans le cadre d'un covoiturage régulier. En cas d'interruption du trajet ou de détour, l'accident de trajet est reconnu dans l'un des cas suivants :
> 
> - interruption ou détour justifié par les nécessités essentielles de la vie courante (arrêt pour faire des courses de la vie courante, détour pour accompagner des enfants à l'école ou à leur lieu de garde, par exemple),
> - interruption ou détour lié au travail.


Donc apparemment, on peut faire un détour pour acheter quelque chose tout en étant dans le cadre d'un accident de trajet au cas où...


* Pour info, dans mon cas, en rentrant du boulot, je me suis foulé la cheville en marchant sur une racine qui sortait de terre dans mon propre jardin, entre la porte de ma maison et le portail du jardin, et bien c'est également considéré comme un accident de trajet (il faut avoir franchi la porte de la maison).

----------


## Markus

> Elle est au réel?
> Il me semble que tu mélanges un peu le concept des frais réels avec les charges d'une activité libérale, non?


C'est tout l'objet de ma question. Où est la limite ?  ::): 

Lorsqu'elle fait sa tournée de patient en patient c'est une charge de son activité. Mais est-ce le cas de son trajet domicile / premier patient ? Est-ce aussi une charge de son activité ou faut-il le compter comme un trajet domicile / travail qui serait alors de l'ordre des frais pour l'IR ? 

L'idée est justement de savoir s'il serait pertinent qu'elle passe aux frais réel.

J'espère avoir été plus clair.

----------


## Roupille

> Mes parents sont propriétaires d'une résidence secondaire dans laquelle ils vont faire des travaux de rénovation. Si je paie une partie des travaux (type isolation / fenêtres) éligibles à des crédits d'impôt pour isolation énergétique, je peux les déduire des mes impôts même si la maison n'est pas à mon nom?


Non, ça ne marche que pour sa propre résidence principale.

édit : oups grillé




> Bonjour, deux petites questions pour moi.
> 
> Ma femme vient de débuter dans une profession libérale. Le matin quand elle part elle va directement chez son premier patient puis elle va ensuite de patient en patient.
> Ce premier trajet est-il déjà considéré comme un trajet professionnel ou faut-il d'abord compter un trajet domicile / travail (jusqu'à son cabinet) et en suite les trajets jusqu'aux patients comme des trajets professionnels ?
> 
> Dans le deuxième cas, pour établir le trajet domicile / travail, c'est le chemin le plus rapide ou le plus court qui est à prendre en compte ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


La règle : Les frais de déplacements sont déductibles lorsqu'ils sont nécessités par l'exercice de la profession, quel que soit le moyen de transport utilisé (voiture, train, avions, taxis, etc.).

Tant que les trajets se rattachent à  l'exercice de la profession ( aller au 1er patient ou au cabinet ) à mon sens ils sont bien déductibles.
Et pour le trajet il faut faire au mieux et prendre le trajet le plus court.

Après pour le calcul en BNC il y a, si mes souvenirs sont bons, 2 systèmes : d'après le montant réel et justifié ou sur la base du barème kilométrique publié à l'intention des salariés 




> C'est tout l'objet de ma question. Où est la limite ? 
> 
> Lorsqu'elle fait sa tournée de patient en patient c'est une charge de son activité. Mais est-ce le cas de son trajet domicile / premier patient ? Est-ce aussi une charge de son activité ou faut-il le compter comme un trajet domicile / travail qui serait alors de l'ordre des frais pour l'IR ? 
> 
> L'idée est justement de savoir s'il serait pertinent qu'elle passe aux frais réel.
> 
> J'espère avoir été plus clair.


Elle est aux BNC. Elle n'est pas salariée. Donc les frais de déplacement ne seront déductibles que si elle opte pour régime réel en BNC ( déclaration 2035 et voir ci dessus pour le calcul ). Dans le cas contraire, elle est régime "micro" et les frais ( dont ceux de déplacement ) sont évalués forfaitairement à 34% du montant des recettes.

S'il y a un truc qui t'échappe n'hésite pas.

----------


## Baron

Merci Roupille  ::): 




> Demande peut-être à un notaire pour faire ça dans les règles et ne pas avoir de problème ensuite.


Surtout pas! Comment aller engraisser cette profession encore plus alors que ce type de contrat se réalise sans souci SSP (sous seing privé). Si les sommes sont conséquentes, ça peut être intéressant mais faut déjà dépasser 200 K€ pour un seul enfant.  




> Sinon, par expérience personnelle (mais sur un travail en bureau), un accident sur le trajet entre le domicile* et le lieu de travail est considéré comme un *accident de trajet*


De travail, non?  ::ninja:: 




> C'est tout l'objet de ma question. Où est la limite ? 
> 
> Lorsqu'elle fait sa tournée de patient en patient c'est une charge de son activité. Mais est-ce le cas de son trajet domicile / premier patient ? Est-ce aussi une charge de son activité ou faut-il le compter comme un trajet domicile / travail qui serait alors de l'ordre des frais pour l'IR ? 
> 
> L'idée est justement de savoir s'il serait pertinent qu'elle passe aux frais réel.
> 
> J'espère avoir été plus clair.


Roupille t'a répondu en gros. Pour développer un poil, dans une activité pro, les charges de l'entreprise sont considérées comme déductibles dès lors qu'elles sont engagées dans l'intérêt de l'activité. Du coup, toute visite de patient est une charge déductible. Et même s'il y a des détours raisonnables, ce n'est pas là qu'on va chercher des noises au contribuable, sauf abus manifeste, parce qu'il y a mille raisons valables qui font que l'activité nécessite des détours. Le mieux, c'est encore de tout noter pour justifier, le juge étant relativement bienveillant en bout de chaine contentieuse si jamais.
Sinon je pense qu'au départ tu faisais un parallèle entre les trajets domicile-travail du salarié et les déplacements professionnels. Ca, c'est plutôt une problématique des salariés (du fait des indemnités spécifiques qui couvrent chacun des domaines), pas d'un BNC.

----------


## SuperLowl

Tiens, question aux deux intervenants de ce topic : comment vous faites pour savoir tout ça ?

Ok vous travaillez dans cette administration donc forcément vous êtes amenés à devoir connaitre les cas. Mais là, je vous vois répondre sur tellement de cas différents que je me dis que ça ne peut pas être que parce que vous les avez déjà vus dans votre travail, si ?

----------


## Baron

En théorie on est pas deux. Et moi je suis très intermittent (bien qu'à l'origine du topic).

Quant à savoir "des choses" il se trouve que les questions sont toujours à peu près autour de la fisca part et pro (ou en relation avec) et que ce sont les canards de la DGFIP qui ont cette expérience qui sont venus en priorité. Il est évident que si j'avais mis comme titre "_les comptes de gestion à établir : le casse-tête_", y aurait eu bcp moins de questions je pense et aussi un peu moins de canards pour répondre...

Et sinon, un canard de la DGFIP sait chercher les articles et les interprétations utiles (BOFIP) pour répondre là où un quidam sans expérience va plus facilement se perdre.

Perso j'ai 22 ans de boite et j'ai changé, en comptant les écoles, 10 fois de service, la 11ème arrivant en septembre  :Cigare:

----------


## Markus

> La règle : Les frais de déplacements sont déductibles lorsqu'ils sont nécessités par l'exercice de la profession, quel que soit le moyen de transport utilisé (voiture, train, avions, taxis, etc.).
> 
> Tant que les trajets se rattachent à  l'exercice de la profession ( aller au 1er patient ou au cabinet ) à mon sens ils sont bien déductibles.
> Et pour le trajet il faut faire au mieux et prendre le trajet le plus court.
> 
> Après pour le calcul en BNC il y a, si mes souvenirs sont bons, 2 systèmes : d'après le montant réel et justifié ou sur la base du barème kilométrique publié à l'intention des salariés 
> 
> Elle est aux BNC. Elle n'est pas salariée. Donc les frais de déplacement ne seront déductibles que si elle opte pour régime réel en BNC ( déclaration 2035 et voir ci dessus pour le calcul ). Dans le cas contraire, elle est régime "micro" et les frais ( dont ceux de déplacement ) sont évalués forfaitairement à 34% du montant des recettes.
> 
> S'il y a un truc qui t'échappe n'hésite pas.





> Roupille t'a répondu en gros. Pour développer un poil, dans une activité pro, les charges de l'entreprise sont considérées comme déductibles dès lors qu'elles sont engagées dans l'intérêt de l'activité. Du coup, toute visite de patient est une charge déductible. Et même s'il y a des détours raisonnables, ce n'est pas là qu'on va chercher des noises au contribuable, sauf abus manifeste, parce qu'il y a mille raisons valables qui font que l'activité nécessite des détours. Le mieux, c'est encore de tout noter pour justifier, le juge étant relativement bienveillant en bout de chaine contentieuse si jamais.
> Sinon je pense qu'au départ tu faisais un parallèle entre les trajets domicile-travail du salarié et les déplacements professionnels. Ca, c'est plutôt une problématique des salariés (du fait des indemnités spécifiques qui couvrent chacun des domaines), pas d'un BNC.


Merci à tous les deux. Je crois avoir compris.  ::):

----------


## OMar92

> De travail, non?


J'allais écrire "de travail", mais apparemment il y a une distinction entre "accident de trajet" et "accident du travail", ça semble être transparent côté employé, j'imagine que ça change de côté employeur (l'accident ne s'est pas produit sur le lieu de travail, donc l'employeur ne sera pas inquiété par l'inspection du travail).

----------


## Super Cookies

> Surtout pas! Comment aller engraisser cette profession encore plus alors que ce type de contrat se réalise sans souci SSP (sous seing privé). Si les sommes sont conséquentes, ça peut être intéressant mais faut déjà dépasser 200 K€ pour un seul enfant.


Tu le sors d'où ce chiffre de 200kE?

Pour les prêt entre parents/enfants, je ne crois pas que les frais de notaires soient très élevés, faudrait vérifier sur les décrets. Après pour de petites sommes (<10000E), ce n'est effectivement pas nécessaire. 
Pour les donations, c'est autour de 30000 euros tous les 15 ans. Au-delà y a des taxes.

----------


## Baron

> J'allais écrire "de travail", mais apparemment il y a une distinction entre "accident de trajet" et "accident du travail", ça semble être transparent côté employé, j'imagine que ça change de côté employeur (l'accident ne s'est pas produit sur le lieu de travail, donc l'employeur ne sera pas inquiété par l'inspection du travail).


Ah c'est sans doute pour ça qu'on a jugé bon de qualifier différemment. Perso j'étais resté sur accident du travail. Merci pour l'info  ::): 




> Tu le sors d'où ce chiffre de 200kE?





> j'ai 22 ans de boite


 ::ninja:: 




> Pour les prêt entre parents/enfants, je ne crois pas que les frais de notaires soient très élevés, faudrait vérifier sur les décrets.


Peu importe, ils sont dispensables.




> Après pour de petites sommes (<10000E), ce n'est effectivement pas nécessaire.


Même pour les grosses.




> Pour les donations, c'est autour de 30000 euros tous les 15 ans. Au-delà y a des taxes.


31 865 € pour être précis, seulement pour les dons en argent, c'est un abattement spécifique qui vient en sus des abattements liés aux liens de parenté, qui ne vaut que pour les cas prévus par la loi (les proches parents en direct ou en représentation) et non, pas des taxes mais un impôt progressif appelé "droits de mutation à titre gratuit".

----------


## MiniaAr

Tiens en parlant de donation, merci à ceux qui m'avaient aidé à l'époque quand j'avais demandé. Je viens de recevoir la validation de ma déclaration de donation par l'administration fiscale française et tout était en ordre. 

Bon juste ils ont renvoyé le formulaire à mes parents plutôt que directement à moi alors que j'avais bien mis mon adresse au Luxembourg mais j'imagine que ça rajoutait des frais de timbre  ::ninja::  ( ou alors il y a une raison qui les empêche d'envoyer des courriers à l'étranger ?)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Question pour le futur.
Si je paie une entreprise à domicile avec des chèques emploi services, est-ce que je déclare les sommes versées également aux impôts ?

----------


## Ventilo

> Il est évident que si j'avais mis comme titre "_les comptes de gestion à établir : le casse-tête_", y aurait eu bcp moins de questions je pense et aussi un peu moins de canards pour répondre...
> 
> 
> Perso j'ai 22 ans de boite et j'ai changé, en comptant les écoles, 10 fois de service, la 11ème arrivant en septembre


Pourtant la compta publique s'est passionnant. Et en plus on est moins emmerdés par le public. Dommage qu'il reste les secrétaires de mairie. 

Tes quand même un canard zappeur. J'ai 8 ans de boîte et 1 seul poste. Et encore je ennuyais alors j'ai passé le concours.  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

> Question pour le futur.
> Si je paie une entreprise à domicile avec des chèques emploi services, est-ce que je déclare les sommes versées également aux impôts ?


De notre point de vue ( impôts ) il s'agit d'une dépense qui peut être déductible, suivant l'activité. Donc éventuellement à reporter sur la déclaration de revenu pour bénéficier d'un crédit / réduction d'impôt.
Du côté URSSAF, en principe :



> Toute rémunération d’un emploi effectué au domicile d’un particulier employeur doit faire l’objet d’une déclaration au Cesu. Cette déclaration doit être effectuée au plus tard le 5 du mois qui suit la période de travail déclarée.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Roupille !
Ça me parait péter mais logique.

----------


## Baron

> Bon juste ils ont renvoyé le formulaire à mes parents plutôt que directement à moi alors que j'avais bien mis mon adresse au Luxembourg mais j'imagine que ça rajoutait des frais de timbre  ( ou alors il y a une raison qui les empêche d'envoyer des courriers à l'étranger ?)


Il faudrait voir les directives officielles mais aucune raison à mon sens que ça coince en terme de dépenses d'affranchissement. Mais la gestion d'un département à l'autre peut être différente. 




> Question pour le futur.
> Si je paie une entreprise à domicile avec des chèques emploi services, est-ce que je déclare les sommes versées également aux impôts ?


Attention, seulement par CESU préfinancés. Sinon une entreprise, elle facture.




> T'es quand même un canard zappeur. J'ai 8 ans de boîte et 1 seul poste. Et encore je ennuyais alors j'ai passé le concours.


Pas du tout. Mais moi j'avais un objectif de carrière de diriger un CDI. Comme en 2008 ils ont eu la bonne idée de les flinguer, je me suis rabattu sur diriger un SIP. C'est chose faite à compter de septembre. Mais avant de pouvoir prétendre être comptable public (et là c'est passé par un appel à candidature), il faut avoir un bon CV. Et avoir bougé. 




> De notre point de vue ( impôts ) il s'agit d'une dépense qui peut être déductible, suivant l'activité. Donc éventuellement à reporter sur la déclaration de revenu pour bénéficier d'un crédit / réduction d'impôt.


En respectant le principe pour lesquels les CESU sont prévus, il n'y a pas de souci. Mais effectivement, il faut qu'ils rémunèrent une activité éligible (genre pas la construction de la piscine)

----------


## Lazyjoe

> De notre point de vue ( impôts ) il s'agit d'une dépense qui peut être déductible, suivant l'activité. Donc éventuellement à reporter sur la déclaration de revenu pour bénéficier d'un crédit / réduction d'impôt.
> Du côté URSSAF, en principe :


Un peu dans le même genre, dans le cas de l'intervention à domicile d'un éducateur spécialisé pour un enfant en situation de handicap (reconnu par la MDPH), de ce que je vois ça semble bien rentrer dans les critères de dépense éligible au crédit d'impôt de 50% ?
C'est toujours valable si l'éducateur n'est pas employé direct mais exerce en libéral ?
Est-ce qu'il faut déduire l'AEEH (base et/ou complément) des dépenses ?

----------


## Flad

J'ai une question pour l'année prochaine.
Avec tous les gens en télétravail pendant le confinement, est-ce que vous allez être tatillons sur les frais réels l'année prochaine par rapport à l'année passée (cette année donc) ?

----------


## Roupille

> Un peu dans le même genre, dans le cas de l'intervention à domicile d'un éducateur spécialisé pour un enfant en situation de handicap (reconnu par la MDPH), de ce que je vois ça semble bien rentrer dans les critères de dépense éligible au crédit d'impôt de 50% ?
> C'est toujours valable si l'éducateur n'est pas employé direct mais exerce en libéral ?
> Est-ce qu'il faut déduire l'AEEH (base et/ou complément) des dépenses ?





> Versements éligibles, les sommes ouvrant droit à l’avantage fiscal peuvent être versées :
> - à un organisme (entreprise,...).
> 
> 
> EMPLOI À DOMICILE, Activités de services éligibles :
> – assistance aux personnes âgées ou aux personnes qui ont besoin d’une aide personnelle à leur domicile, à l’exception d’actes de soins relevant d’actes médicaux ;
> – assistance aux personnes handicapées, 
> – garde-malade, à l’exclusion des soins ;
> -accompagnement des enfants et des personnes âgées ou handicapées dans leurs déplacements en dehors de leur domicile (promenades, transport, actes de la vie courante), à condition que cette prestation soit comprise dans une offre de services incluant un ensemble d’activités effectuées à domicile;





> Le montant des aides versées par des organismes publics ou privés pour aider à l’emploi à domicile est exclu de la base de calcul de l’avantage fiscal.


La liste n'est pas exhaustive mais je pense que tu rentres dans un de ces cas. L'éducateur s'il travaille à son compte est considéré comme une entreprise ( individuelle en libéral ).
Et il faut enlever de la base de calcul du crédit d'impôt, les aides perçues.






> J'ai une question pour l'année prochaine.
> Avec tous les gens en télétravail pendant le confinement, est-ce que vous allez être tatillons sur les frais réels l'année prochaine par rapport à l'année passée (cette année donc) ?


Ni plus ni moins que d'habitude. Tu dois être capable de justifier toutes les sommes et calculs indiqués sur ta déclaration si on te le demande.

----------


## Ewestyr

Hello les canards, besoin d'infos d'experts certifiés CPC !

Je vais probablement avoir un changement de situation assez brusque (perte de boulot d'ici la fin de l'année + arrivée du premier petit en début d'année prochaine), et donc passer d'une situation confortable (je gagne aujourd'hui bien ma vie) à beaucoup moins confortable. J'ai du mal à saisir si avec le prélèvement à la source, on paye l'année en cours ou l'année antérieure.


Partons du principe que je donne aujourd'hui 10k au trésor public en étant salarié, et que mes prélèvements à la source sont bien ajustés pour que réparti sur 12 mois je donne bien les 10k que je dois.
Si à partir de Janvier le changement de situation fait que je ne dois plus que 5k d'impôt pour 2021, je vais faire la déclaration pour ajuster ma situation, et donc ajuster mon prélèvement à la source, qui doit (si je ne me trompe pas), faire en sorte qu'à la fin de l'année j'aurai effectivement donné 5k au trésor public.

Mais du coup, est-ce que :
1) en 2021, je suis entrain de payer mes impôts sur la situation 2021, et donc à la fin de l'année je suis à 0 sur ce que je dois ?
2) en 2021, je suis entrain de payer mes impôts sur ce que j'ai touché en 2020, et donc je devrai encore au trésor public 5k ?

Il me semblait avoir compris qu'on était dans le cas 1 mais je me suis un peu embrouillé. Et pour le coup si c'est le cas 2 qui se produit je préfère anticiper un peu..

Et dans la continuité du truc, si le calcul du taux est fait sur l'année N-1, quid du changement de situation ? Dans ce cas en déclarant le taux est directement ajusté, ou il est ajusté pour l'année suivante ?

Merci pour les lumières !

----------


## Tankodesantniki

En 2021, tu paieras bien, en prélèvement à la source, sur ta situation et revenus 2021.

----------


## Roupille

> Auparavant, l’impôt sur le revenu était, en règle générale, payé l’année suivant celle de la perception des revenus. Le prélèvement à la source rend le paiement de l’impôt contemporain de la perception des revenus et évite ainsi un tel décalage. C’est là son objectif principal. C’est aussi ce qui le différencie de la simple mensualisation de l’impôt qui ne s’adaptait pas auto-matiquement et en temps réel au revenu


.

C'était la phrase de promo du prélèvement à la source ( c'est pas de moi hein). Elle est plutôt claire.
Pour le *paiement*, on est donc bien dans le cas 1. 

A une nuance près, on continue à *déclarer* les revenus de N-1 en N. 
L'année N, au mois de mai, lors du dépôt de la déclaration des revenus N-1 est effectué un rapprochement ( calcul du solde ) entre :
- ce que tu as payé en N-1 avec le prélèvement à la source.
- et ce que tu déclares comme revenu N-1

Si tu as bien calculé ton coup, bien mis à jour le taux de PAS, le solde doit être à 0. 

Ton changement de situation doit être signalé sur ton compte perso impots.gouv.fr dans « Gérer mon prélèvement à la source », menu « Déclarer un changement »
Cette déclaration permet d'adapter ton taux en prenant en considération la nouvelle composition du foyer fiscal.




> Après validation du changement, un nouveau taux est calculé qui prend en compte la modification du foyer fiscal. Ce nouveau taux sera celui transmis aux organismes vous versant des revenus dès déclaration de la naissance ou adoption par vos soins ; il s'appliquera dans un délai maximum de deux mois après sa transmission (ce délai peut être différent selon les employeurs ou verseurs de revenus, en fonction de leur période de calcul des revenus).

----------


## Ewestyr

Clair et concis, merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Baron

> En 2021, tu paieras bien, en prélèvement à la source, sur ta situation et revenus 2021.


En 2021, de janvier à août minimum, la personne est prélevée tous les mois de son impôt 2022 sur la base du taux (s'il n'a pas été modifié par un acte volontaire) calculé en septembre 2020 sur la base des revenus de 2019.
De septembre à décembre 2021, la personne est prélevée tous les mois de son impôt 2022 sur la base du taux (refrain) calculé en septembre 2021 sur la base des revenus de 2020.
En Septembre 2022, la personne peut comparer ses prélèvements de 2021 et le solde de son impôt 2022 sur les revenus de 2021 qu'elle a déclarés en avril/mai 2022.
Je préfère dire "impôt 2022" parce que ça sera la déclaration d'impôt 2022 sur les revenus de 2021. Mais l'impôt frappe bien, dans cet exemple, l'année 2021.

Le PAS n'a pas eu vocation à rendre le truc plus simple. Il a seulement vocation à mieux tenir compte des changements de revenus pour le paiement de l'impôt.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Je crois que tu veux dire "De septembre à décembre 2021" au début du deuxième paragraphe.

----------


## Baron

Merci pour la correction : ça collait pas du tout avec le début effectivement  :^_^:

----------


## DjudjRed

bonjour,
j'aurai besoin de vos lumières concernant mon imposition 2020, 

En 2019, j'ai perçu 3755€ de revenus fonciers liés à une SCPI en plus de mon salaire.

Le calcul me semble bizarre, car sur l'avis d'imposition, c'est calculé comme suit :
(Montant de l'IR calculé AVEC les revenus fonciers) - (montant perçu par prélèvement sur salaires 2019) + CSG sur les revenus fonciers

Ma première réaction a été de me dire qu'ils avaient oublié de retirer la CSG du calcul de l'IR mais plus bas, ils indiquent bien un montant de CSG déductible. 
Mais ce montant n'est pas déduit du total. Est-ce qu'il sera uniquement déduit pour les Impôts des revenus de 2020 ? soit ce que je payerai l'année prochaine ?

Dernière chose, je ne sais plus quel dispositif (Pinel ou autre) me permet normalement de déduire les intérêts de l'emprunt, lié à l'investissement en SCPI, de mes impôts ... je n'en vois nulle trace ? y a t-il une demande spécifique à faire auprès des Impôts ?

Ça fait pas mal de questions, merci à ceux qui auront la patience de répondre  ::):

----------


## Baron

Sans avoir les images, c'est un poil compliqué de te suivre....

Je crois comprendre que tu compares le calcul de ton IR (comprenant bien sûr les revenus fonciers) à ton prélèvement à la source sur salaire et au montant de CSG que tu dois régler sur tes revenus patrimoniaux.

Après tu parles d'un montant de CSG déductible mais celui-ci doit arriver avant le calcul. La CSG déductible est une partie de celle acquittée l'année passée (celle des revenus) et elle est déductible du revenu imposable, pas de l'impôt à régler.

Quant à la déduction des intérêts d'emprunt, nul besoin d'un dispositif particulier. C'est possible avec une déclaration réelle (2044) mais ça suppose que ce calcul réel doit être plus favorable que le micro-foncier. Si c'est le cas, les intérêts de déduisent dans les charges (ligne 113).

Ce sont des réponses parcellaires mais c'est impossible d'être très précis si les questions sont pas super précises non plus...

----------


## Arteis

Dites j'ai fais une déclaration d'imposition 2019 le 7 juin 2020 par mail parce qu'il y avait un soucis avec la déclaration en ligne suite à notre pacs.

J'ai relancé le 17 juillet parce que j'avais pas reçu l'avis, la personne qui suit le dossier aux impôts m'a répondu qu'ils avaient 3 mois pour faire l'avis. 

J'ai relancé au bout de 3 mois, le 15 Septembre pas de news...
J'attends sagement sans m'inquiéter ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Praetor

Garde les mails pour prouver ta bonne foi, tu as fait ce que tu dois faire, le reste c'est leur problème.

----------


## DjudjRed

> Sans avoir les images, c'est un poil compliqué de te suivre....
> Je crois comprendre que tu compares le calcul de ton IR (comprenant bien sûr les revenus fonciers) à ton prélèvement à la source sur salaire et au montant de CSG que tu dois régler sur tes revenus patrimoniaux.


Ça c'est bon, le taux de prélèvement à la source a été ajusté avec mes nouveaux revenus et en regardant l'augmentation des revenus imposables entre 2018 et 2019, je comprends qu'on me demande un complément d'impôts (prélevé sur les 4 derniers mois de l'année 2020).




> Après tu parles d'un montant de CSG déductible mais celui-ci doit arriver avant le calcul. La CSG déductible est une partie de celle acquittée l'année passée (celles des revenus) et elle est déductible du revenu imposable, pas de l'impôt à régler.


Ok ça répond à ma question sur la CSG ... elle sera déduite de mes impôts sur le revenu 2020 ... donc ceux que je paierai l'année prochaine.




> Quant à la déduction des intérêts d'emprunt, nul besoin d'un dispositif particulier. C'est possible avec une déclaration réelle (2044) mais ça suppose que ce calcul réel doit être plus favorable que le micro-foncier. Si c'est le cas, les intérêts de déduisent dans les charges (ligne 113).
> 
> Ce sont des réponses parcellaires mais c'est impossible d'être très précis si les questions sont pas super précises non plus...


J'ai bien fait une déclaration 2044 ... ok donc je vais aller vérifier ce que j'ai mis dedans.

Edit : ok c'est moi qui me suis vautré comme la grosse quiche que je suis ... dans les intérêts d'emprunt, j'ai mis les intérêts du mois en cours au lieu de mettre le total sur l'année.
En fait les intérêts de l'emprunts sont déduits directement sur le feuillet 2044.

Bon ben merci pour tes réponses Baron ça m'a permis de trouver mon erreur  :;):

----------


## Roupille

> Dites j'ai fais une déclaration d'imposition 2019 le 7 juin 2020 par mail parce qu'il y avait un soucis avec la déclaration en ligne suite à notre pacs.
> 
> J'ai relancé le 17 juillet parce que j'avais pas reçu l'avis, la personne qui suit le dossier aux impôts m'a répondu qu'ils avaient 3 mois pour faire l'avis. 
> 
> J'ai relancé au bout de 3 mois, le 15 Septembre pas de news...
> J'attends sagement sans m'inquiéter ?


Si tu as eu un mail d'accusé réception pas de souci à avoir. 

Pour le détail, l'impôt sur le revenu est recouvré par voie de rôle. Le rôle est une liste des contribuables passibles de l'impôt.
Cette liste doit être validée par le Préfet ou quelqu'un ayant délégation qui va donner le caractère exécutoire à l'avis d'imposition ( il nous autorise à vous réclamer des sous )

Il est prévu de faire remonter ces listes ou rôles plusieurs fois par an à des dates fixées à l'avance. A chaque rôle va correspondre une date d'échéance. Donc suivant la date à laquelle tu vas déposer ta déclaration, tu vas être intégré dans un rôle dont la remontée va être plus ou moins longue. Et donc autant de temps pour recevoir ton avis d'imposition. Et la date d'échéance va être aussi repoussée.
Et si je dis pas de bêtise le dernier rôle collectif est appelé rôle balai, comme la voiture balai du tour de France. Je trouve ça drôle mais vous n'êtes pas obligés de partager mon avis  ::ninja:: 

Tout ça sur la supervision du Boss, parce que les particuliers ça commence à dater pour moi.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

C'est chouette d'avoir l'explication !  ::):

----------


## Baron

> tu as fait ce que tu dois faire, le reste c'est leur problème


Ben non, ce qu’il devait faire, c’était déclarer en ligne ou au pire papier mais « déclarer par mail », c’est pas prévu.
Roupille a répondu pour le principe (4 rôles se succèdent sur l’année dont le 036 « balai ») mais moi je serais quand même inquiet. 
Tu es passé par ton espace personnel sur impot.gouv?

----------


## Praetor

> Ben non, ce qu’il devait faire, c’était déclarer en ligne ou au pire papier mais « déclarer par mail », c’est pas prévu.


Quand j'ai eu un problème avec mon compte (impossible de me connecter) j'ai appelé les impôts qui m'ont confirmé qu'il y avait un problème et dit je devais leur envoyer ma déclaration par mail. Je veux bien que ce ne soit pas prévu mais si vous dites aux gens de le faire...  ::P:

----------


## Arteis

> Quand j'ai eu un problème avec mon compte (impossible de me connecter) j'ai appelé les impôts qui m'ont confirmé qu'il y avait un problème et dit je devais leur envoyer ma déclaration par mail. Je veux bien que ce ne soit pas prévu mais si vous dites aux gens de le faire...


C'est exactement ça, c'est une déclaration "papier" envoyé par mail à la demande d'une personne des services des impôts. 

Et oui à la base j'avais bien tenté de le faire en ligne mais j'avais un message d'erreur explicite m'indiquant que la déclaration en ligne n'était pas possible. 

Maintenant j'entends bien baron (et merci pour ton retour) mais que puis-je faire de plus, j'ai déjà fais 2 mails de relance ?

EDIT : Surtout qu’après envoie de me ma déclaration par mail j’ai bien un retour de la personne suivant mon dossier pour me dire "Un avis vous parviendra ultérieurement." donc ils auraient pu me dire là s’il y avait un soucis.

----------


## Baron

Alors pas de panique. Effectivement, ça va arriver et tu ne seras pas embêté. Mais pour te dire quand, c'est plus compliqué parce que pour X raisons, tu peux être délayé.





> Quand j'ai eu un problème avec mon compte (impossible de me connecter) j'ai appelé les impôts qui m'ont confirmé qu'il y avait un problème et dit je devais leur envoyer ma déclaration par mail. Je veux bien que ce ne soit pas prévu mais si vous dites aux gens de le faire...


Certes mais ce n'est pas la règle. C'est comme quand je vais au bar du village et que j'oublie mon argent. Eric, le patron, me dit "laisse, tu paieras la prochaine fois". C'est pas la règle, c'est affiché nulle part. Mais circonstanciellement, il met en place des solutions alternatives. Ben là c'est pareil. Sans autre info, envoyer une décla par mail (donc pas de signature originale papier ni électronique), difficile de se prononcer sur la pérennité.

----------


## nastyshrimp

Pour pas avoir de regrets, de mon côté j’ai déposé une version papier dans la boîte aux lettres de mon centre des impôts (à leur demande) et ça fait plus de 3 mois aussi ...
Sachant que j’ai vu des changements qui prouvent que ça a été pris en compte (taux à la source, taxe foncière) mais pas d’avis !

----------


## Arteis

> Alors pas de panique. Effectivement, ça va arriver et tu ne seras pas embêté. Mais pour te dire quand, c'est plus compliqué parce que pour X raisons, tu peux être délayé.


Impressionnant  ::o: 
Baron me répond et bim le lendemain réponse des impôts, vous aurez votre avis la partir du 2 Octobre !

----------


## Baron

T’es même pas sur le balai, t’as du bol  :;): 




> Pour pas avoir de regrets, de mon côté j’ai déposé une version papier dans la boîte aux lettres de mon centre des impôts (à leur demande) et ça fait plus de 3 mois aussi ...
> Sachant que j’ai vu des changements qui prouvent que ça a été pris en compte (taux à la source, taxe foncière) mais pas d’avis !


Mais tu check pas sur ton compte impot.gouv? Parce que si le taux de PAS a évolué c’est qu’effectivement on a les infos (par contre je vous pas bien le rapport avec la TF, sauf si t’as au moins 65 ans...)

----------


## nastyshrimp

Oula non je passe les détails mais ça part de loin ma situation : j’apparaissais même pas sur la taxe foncière (juste le nom de la femme -maintenant y’a le mien-), j’ai pas de numéro fiscal définitif et donc pas d’accès sur impôts.gouv + taux neutre sur mes fiches de paie.

----------


## Ithilsul

Salut les imposeurs ! 

Question crédit d'impôts et garde partagée.

Bébé est né en 2020. Madame et moi-même n'étant pas encore Pacsés, nous l'avons déclaré en garde partagée pour l'impôt 2020.
Comme il est en crèche, il va nous permettre d'avoir un crédit d'impôts sur les frais de garde. 

Nous avons convenu avec Madame que je vais assumer l'entièreté de ces frais. 

Pourrai-je demander le crédit d'impôt en totalité, ou l'enfant étant déclaré en garde partagée, les frais de garde (et le crédit d'impôt qui va avec) doivent-ils eux aussi être partagés entre les parents pour ouvrir un crédit à taux plein ?

----------


## Baron

Depuis un arrêt du Conseil d'Etat de 2017, il est possible de partager l'avantage de quotient familial octroyé par un enfant. Le corolaire est que l'avantage fiscal apporté est plafonné à 50% (1150 contre 2300).

Vous avez fait des simulations pour vérifier si cette option était la bonne? (je veux dire le quotient familial, hein)

----------


## Robix66

Je viens de recevoir ma taxe d'habitation, elle a augmenté de 60%, c'est normal ?  ::unsure:: 
- J'ai déménagé (de 2 rues, même ville)
- Je suis devenu proprio
- La surface est quasiment identique (29 vs 27m²)

----------


## Owen Delryn

> Je viens de recevoir ma taxe d'habitation, elle a augmenté de 60%, c'est normal ? 
> - J'ai déménagé (de 2 rues, même ville)
> - Je suis devenu proprio
> - La surface est quasiment identique (29 vs 27m²)


Oui c'est normal!

Comme ils ont annoncé qu'elle devait disparaitre, et bien comme on a un gouvernement qui tient ses promesses, ça augmente!

(plus sérieusement, c'est probablement la part de la ville qui a monstrueusement augmenté vu que le gouv diminue les attributions aux communes suite à la "disparition" de la taxe d'hab...Mais sans le détail je peux pas trop te dire, mais c'est le premier axe vers lequel je me tournerai)

----------


## Robix66

> Oui c'est normal!
> 
> Comme ils ont annoncé qu'elle devait disparaitre, et bien comme on a un gouvernement qui tient ses promesses, ça augmente!
> 
> (plus sérieusement, c'est probablement la part de la ville qui a monstrueusement augmenté vu que le gouv diminue les attributions aux communes suite à la "disparition" de la taxe d'hab...Mais sans le détail je peux pas trop te dire, mais c'est le premier axe vers lequel je me tournerai)


Ben j'ai des amis un peu plus loin qui n'ont pas vu d'augmentation (du coup ils paient moins que moi pour 50% plus grand).

----------


## Roupille

Il faut que tu compares plusieurs choses :

- la valeur locative brute ( du fait du changement de logement )
- les abattements ( une personne a charge en moins par exemple)
- les taux ( si tu n'as pas changé de commune, peu probable que l'augmentation vienne de là )
- un éventuel plafonnement en fonction des revenus qui aurait sauté.




> Oui c'est normal!
> 
> Comme ils ont annoncé qu'elle devait disparaitre, et bien comme on a un gouvernement qui tient ses promesses, ça augmente!
> 
> (plus sérieusement, c'est probablement la part de la ville qui a monstrueusement augmenté vu que le gouv diminue les attributions aux communes suite à la "disparition" de la taxe d'hab...Mais sans le détail je peux pas trop te dire, mais c'est le premier axe vers lequel je me tournerai)


Les communes ne peuvent pas non plus voter des hausses de taux faramineuses. C'est encadré, elles ne font pas tout à fait ce qu'elles veulent ( comme voter des hausses de 60% ).

Si tu as déménagé, compare les valeurs locatives brutes. Il faut aussi nous préciser si ton nouveau logement est plus grand, construction récente, piscine, terrain, etc .. Ton augmentation doit vraisemblablement venir de là.

----------


## Robix66

> Il faut que tu compares plusieurs choses :
> 
> - la valeur locative brute ( du fait du changement de logement )
> - les abattements ( une personne a charge en moins par exemple)
> - les taux ( si tu n'as pas changé de commune, peu probable que l'augmentation vienne de là )
> - un éventuel plafonnement en fonction des revenus qui aurait sauté.
> 
> Les communes ne peuvent pas non plus voter des hausses de taux faramineuses. C'est encadré.
> 
> Si tu as déménagé, compare les valeurs locatives brutes. Il faut aussi nous préciser si ton nouveau logement est plus grand, construction récente, piscine, terrain, etc .. Ton augmentation doit vraisemblablement venir de là


La valeur locative brute est passée de 4384 à 5731.
Pas d'abattements, pas de changement de commune, et pas plafonné avant (je crois).
Le nouvel appart' est vaguement plus grand (29m² contre 27 avant), vaguement plus récent (60's contre 30's), et à part un balcon de 6m², il n'a rien d'exceptionnel.

----------


## Roupille

> La valeur locative brute est passée de 4384 à 5731.
> Pas d'abattements, pas de changement de commune, et pas plafonné avant (je crois).
> Le nouvel appart' est vaguement plus grand (29m² contre 27 avant), vaguement plus récent (60's contre 30's), et à part un balcon de 6m², il n'a rien d'exceptionnel.


Rien que sur VLB tu as déjà 30%. Il te reste à vérifier si l'année dernière tu avais un plafonnement en fonction de tes revenus.
Autre piste, regarde aussi peut-être la redevance TV. Comme, elle est en principe toujours sur les avis TH, tu as pu l'avoir une année et pas l'autre.

Les avis d'imposition sont pas trop mal fait et normalement tu as des valeurs ( base, taux, .. ) de l'année dernière pour comparer.
Ca peut te permettre de voir ce qui a augmenté.

Dernière vérification possible, l'abattement général à la base que ta commune a pu supprimer.

----------


## glupsglups

Hello les spécialiste,

J'ai ouï dire que l'on devait déclarer aux impôts les prêts fait par les proches>760€.
Est-ce que ça marche rétroactivement/ que faire si le prêt a été fait il y a quelques mois voir quelques années ?

(C'est pour un ami).

----------


## Robix66

> Rien que sur VLB tu as déjà 30%. Il te reste à vérifier si l'année dernière tu avais un plafonnement en fonction de tes revenus.
> Autre piste, regarde aussi peut-être la redevance TV. Comme, elle est en principe toujours sur les avis TH, tu as pu l'avoir une année et pas l'autre.
> 
> Les avis d'imposition sont pas trop mal fait et normalement tu as des valeurs ( base, taux, .. ) de l'année dernière pour comparer.
> Ca peut te permettre de voir ce qui a augmenté.
> 
> Dernière vérification possible, l'abattement général à la base que ta commune a pu supprimer.


J'ai pas ceux de l'année dernière sur la fiche (probablement parce que plus le même logement). Je vérifierai demain avec les deux côte à côte (pas évident d'en ouvrir un puis l'autre sur le tel). 
Et pas de redevance tv sur l'une ou l'autre. 
Le taux est à 13,48 sur les deux.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Rien que sur VLB tu as déjà 30%. Il te reste à vérifier si l'année dernière tu avais un plafonnement en fonction de tes revenus.
> Autre piste, regarde aussi peut-être la redevance TV. Comme, elle est en principe toujours sur les avis TH, tu as pu l'avoir une année et pas l'autre.
> 
> Les avis d'imposition sont pas trop mal fait et normalement tu as des valeurs ( base, taux, .. ) de l'année dernière pour comparer.
> Ca peut te permettre de voir ce qui a augmenté.
> 
> Dernière vérification possible, l'abattement général à la base que ta commune a pu supprimer.


Merci pour l'explication Roupille. De mon côté ça m'a permis de constater que si ma TH a fait x3 (pour le même logement) c'est lié à la fois à la disparition d'un plafonnement et d'un dégrèvement, très probablement car augmentation forte des revenus, mais aussi, et c'est plus surprenant, au fait que cette fois mon nouveau colocataire apparaît en tant que taxation conjointe sur celle de 2020 ; j'imagine que son revenu pris en compte a fait gonfler le montant ?
Mais ce qui me surprend est que dans la TH de 2019, mon colocataire de l'époque n'apparaissait pas (je suis d'ailleurs en procédure de conciliation judiciaire contre lui car j'ai payé la taxe entière 2 années de suite). Est-ce que tu as une idée de comment il a pu ne pas apparaître à l'époque ?

----------


## smokytoks

Petite question : après relève de courrier (en retard), je tombe sur un avis de TF pour une maison vendue en 2019...

La date de paiement était bien sûr au 15/10, je risque quelque chose, sachant que je ne suis normalement plus concerné ?
Quelle est la bonne démarche à suivre : un coup de fil ou un mail au SIP concerné, ce serait suffisant ou il vaut mieux se déplacer ?
Et quelles sont les pièces que je dois m'attendre à devoir fournir pour ne plus être embêté ?

----------


## Enyss

> Hello les spécialiste,
> 
> J'ai ouï dire que l'on devait déclarer aux impôts les prêts fait par les proches>760€.
> Est-ce que ça marche rétroactivement/ que faire si le prêt a été fait il y a quelques mois voir quelques années ?
> 
> (C'est pour un ami).


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F1059

C'est 5000€ la limite sans déclaration (total annuel).

----------


## glupsglups

Malheureusement ça ne m'aide pas plus. Si la déclaration n'a pas été faite à l'époque, on peut rétro-déclarer ?

----------


## Roupille

> Est-ce que tu as une idée de comment il a pu ne pas apparaître à l'époque ?


Pour établir les taxes d'habitation, on se base sur l'adresse de la dernière déclaration de revenu, l'obligation du propriétaire de déclarer ses locataires ou une dénonciation du colocataire  ::ninja:: 
Cela peut aussi dépendre du moment de son entrée dans le logement ( en cours d'année par exemple ).

Les co-locataires (quand ils sont connus) sont solidairement redevables de la taxe sans qu'ils soient forcement tous indiqués sur l'avis d'imposition. 
A partir de là, comme tout le monde est censé participer, tous les revenus sont pris en compte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question : après relève de courrier (en retard), je tombe sur un avis de TF pour une maison vendue en 2019...
> 
> La date de paiement était bien sûr au 15/10, je risque quelque chose, sachant que je ne suis normalement plus concerné ?
> Quelle est la bonne démarche à suivre : un coup de fil ou un mail au SIP concerné, ce serait suffisant ou il vaut mieux se déplacer ?
> Et quelles sont les pièces que je dois m'attendre à devoir fournir pour ne plus être embêté ?


Normalement, les avis de taxe foncière 2020 ne concerne que les propriétaires au 1er janvier 2020. Donc, il faut que tu fasses une petite réclamation sur ton espace perso en ligne.
En principe, il doit juste s'agir d'un problème de mise à jour. Les collègues doivent avoir toutes les infos a leur disposition.




> Malheureusement ça ne m'aide pas plus. Si la déclaration n'a pas été faite à l'époque, on peut rétro-déclarer ?


Je vais laisser le boss te répondre s'il passe par là. A part ce que t'a dit Enyss j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Pour établir les taxes d'habitation, on se base sur l'adresse de la dernière déclaration de revenu, l'obligation du propriétaire de déclarer ses locataires ou une dénonciation du colocataire 
> Cela peut aussi dépendre du moment de son entrée dans le logement ( en cours d'année par exemple ).
> 
> Les co-locataires (quand ils sont connus) sont solidairement redevables de la taxe sans qu'ils soient forcement tous indiqués sur l'avis d'imposition. 
> A partir de là, comme tout le monde est censé participer, tous les revenus sont pris en compte.


C'est moi qui suis arrivé en cours d'année (2017) dans un logement qu'il occupait depuis au moins 8 ans. J'ai d'ailleurs ai payé la totalité de 2018 et 2019, étant seul à apparaître sur l'avis de TH. 
Est-ce qu'il peut avoir payé sa TH indépendamment ? 

Vu qu'il fait le mort à mes multiples relances pour partager ce que moi j'ai payé, existe-t-il un formulaire pour le dénoncer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

> J'ai pas ceux de l'année dernière sur la fiche (probablement parce que plus le même logement). Je vérifierai demain avec les deux côte à côte (pas évident d'en ouvrir un puis l'autre sur le tel). 
> Et pas de redevance tv sur l'une ou l'autre. 
> Le taux est à 13,48 sur les deux.


Donc a priori le truc qui a pris 60% c'est la "base nette d'imposition", comment c'est calculé ?

Question secondaire : c'est normal de ne pas encore avoir reçu la taxe foncière ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Regarde sur ton espace impots.gouv.

----------


## Robix66

> Regarde sur ton espace impots.gouv.


Elle n'y est pas (mais d'un côté, j'ai reçu la taxe d'habitation qu'en début de semaine).

----------


## Roupille

> C'est moi qui suis arrivé en cours d'année (2017) dans un logement qu'il occupait depuis au moins 8 ans. J'ai d'ailleurs ai payé la totalité de 2018 et 2019, étant seul à apparaître sur l'avis de TH. 
> Est-ce qu'il peut avoir payé sa TH indépendamment ? 
> 
> Vu qu'il fait le mort à mes multiples relances pour partager ce que moi j'ai payé, existe-t-il un formulaire pour le dénoncer ?


En théorie, tous les co-locataires sont solidaires. Dans la pratique, l'avis de taxe d'habitation est envoyé à un des co-locataires. Parfois, l'avis mentionne deux co-locataires si on a l'information. Mais pas plus.
Pour le partage, c'est un problème d'ordre privé. On compte sur le bon sens des usagers  ::ninja:: 

De notre point de vue, du moment qu'une taxe d'habitation a été payée par un personne imposable pour un local imposable, on ira pas chercher plus loin.




> Donc a priori le truc qui a pris 60% c'est la "base nette d'imposition", comment c'est calculé ?
> 
> Question secondaire : c'est normal de ne pas encore avoir reçu la taxe foncière ?


La base nette c'est la Valeur Locative Brute moins les abattements. Sur la VLB, tu avais déjà vu une augmentation de 30%
Maintenant, il te faut regarder les différents abattements et regarder s'il n'y en a pas un qui a sauté. Il y a deux colonnes à regarder une pour la commune et une pour l'intercommunalité.

En principe, la taxe foncière était à payer au 15 octobre. Si tu as acheté courant 2020 c'est normal de ne rien avoir. Dans le cas contraire, fais un message sur ton compte en ligne.

----------


## smokytoks

> Normalement, les avis de taxe foncière 2020 ne concerne que les propriétaires au 1er janvier 2020. Donc, il faut que tu fasses une petite réclamation sur ton espace perso en ligne.
> En principe, il doit juste s'agir d'un problème de mise à jour. Les collègues doivent avoir toutes les infos a leur disposition.


Merci m'sieur !  :;):

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Elle n'y est pas (mais d'un côté, j'ai reçu la taxe d'habitation qu'en début de semaine).


Moi pareil, je viens d'avoir la taxe d'habitation, mais pas la taxe foncière... J'ai acheté en juin 2019. J'ai envoyé un message y'a deux-trois semaines sur impots.gouv, on m'a répondu que ma demande était transmise au centre des impôts fonciers... puis rien au bout de quelques jours. Alors j'ai appelé le centre, j'ai dit que j'avais rien reçu, et un mec m'a répondu (enfin je crois, y'avait vachement de friture sur sa ligne donc je comprenais pas tous les mots), que c'était normal, qu'ils avaient du retard, il m'a pas demandé qui j'étais, dans quel quartier j'habitais, etc. Moi je veux bien c'était à payer au 15 octobre... Donc je prends les paris : quand je vais la recevoir, y'aura sûrement une majoration pour paiement hors délai, je vais devoir contester, ça va encore être relou. M'enfin bon, je suis habitué, quasiment chaque année y'a une couille dans mes impôts locaux.

----------


## Praetor

> Donc je prends les paris : quand je vais la recevoir, y'aura sûrement une majoration pour paiement hors délai, je vais devoir contester, tout ça...


Non, tu n'auras rien. J'ai déjà reçu des avis à la bourre, ils n'ont jamais tenté la majoration. D'expérience les impôts sont plutôt fairplay, quand le problème vient d'eux ils assument.

Si tu veux assurer le coup, envois un mail leur signalant que tu n'as rien reçu. Comme ça si jamais il y a bagarre tu pourras prouver ta bonne foi.

----------


## Robix66

> La base nette c'est la Valeur Locative Brute moins les abattements. Sur la VLB, tu avais déjà vu une augmentation de 30%
> Maintenant, il te faut regarder les différents abattements et regarder s'il n'y en a pas un qui a sauté. Il y a deux colonnes à regarder une pour la commune et une pour l'intercommunalité.


J'ai rien dans Intercommunalité (que ce soit en 2019 ou 2020). et dans commune c'est identique à part "Général à la base" qui passe de 2035 à 2053.
Question : c'est possible qu'ils prennent mon studio pour un des T2 d'à côté ?




> En principe, la taxe foncière était à payer au 15 octobre. Si tu as acheté courant 2020 c'est normal de ne rien avoir. Dans le cas contraire, fais un message sur ton compte en ligne.


J'ai bien acheté en 2019 (mais publié en 2020, si ça change quelque chose).




> Moi pareil, je viens d'avoir la taxe d'habitation, mais pas la taxe foncière... J'ai acheté en juin 2019. J'ai envoyé un message y'a deux-trois semaines sur impots.gouv, on m'a répondu que ma demande était transmise au centre des impôts fonciers... puis rien au bout de quelques jours. Alors j'ai appelé le centre, j'ai dit que j'avais rien reçu, et un mec m'a répondu (enfin je crois, y'avait vachement de friture sur sa ligne donc je comprenais pas tous les mots), que c'était normal, qu'ils avaient du retard, il m'a pas demandé qui j'étais, dans quel quartier j'habitais, etc. Moi je veux bien c'était à payer au 15 octobre... Donc je prends les paris : quand je vais la recevoir, y'aura sûrement une majoration pour paiement hors délai, je vais devoir contester, ça va encore être relou. M'enfin bon, je suis habitué, quasiment chaque année y'a une couille dans mes impôts locaux.


Ca me rassure de ne pas être tout seul.  ::ninja:: 
Bon, par contre j'ai pas de soucis avec les impôts d'habitude (en dehors de la fois où j'ai eu 2 taxes d'habitation  ::ninja:: )

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Non, tu n'auras rien. J'ai déjà reçu des avis à la bourre, ils n'ont jamais tenté la majoration. D'expérience les impôts sont plutôt fairplay, quand le problème vient d'eux ils assument.
> 
> Si tu veux assurer le coup, envois un mail leur signalant que tu n'as rien reçu. Comme ça si jamais il y a bagarre tu pourras prouver ta bonne foi.


Ben c'est déjà fait depuis deux bonnes semaines. Après je les accuse pas d'être malhonnêtes, je me doute qu'ils vont pas m'obliger à payer la majoration. Mais j'ai reçu plusieurs fois des trucs majorés à cause d'erreurs de leur part et fallait que j'envoie un message pour contester (ce qui a été accepté avec des excuses à chaque fois, hein), ce qui est (un peu) chiant. Après c'est pas dramatique, j'ai sans doute juste pas de bol.




> Ca me rassure de ne pas être tout seul. 
> Bon, par contre j'ai pas de soucis avec les impôts d'habitude (en dehors de la fois où j'ai eu 2 taxes d'habitation )


Moi ces dernières années avec la TH, on va dire qu'ils ont eu de mal avec mes changements d'adresse (toujours dans la même ville) et de situation (pacs), alors qu'à chaque fois, je faisais les modifs très vite sur impots.gouv  :^_^:

----------


## Baron

> Petite question : après relève de courrier (en retard), je tombe sur un avis de TF pour une maison vendue en 2019...
> 
> La date de paiement était bien sûr au 15/10, je risque quelque chose, sachant que je ne suis normalement plus concerné ?
> Quelle est la bonne démarche à suivre : un coup de fil ou un mail au SIP concerné, ce serait suffisant ou il vaut mieux se déplacer ?
> Et quelles sont les pièces que je dois m'attendre à devoir fournir pour ne plus être embêté ?


Y a rien à faire, ce sont les SPF (services de publicité foncière) qui sont tous à la bourre sur leurs travaux de publication qui consacrent les mutations. 
En revanche, effectivement, il y a deux points :
- Soit les ventes sont assez anciennes pour être prises dans un batch général et on arrive à éviter les poursuites inutiles;
- Soit elles ne le sont pas et il faudra attendre pour que les choses rentrent dans l'ordre.
Dans tous les cas, il ne faut pas hésiter à envoyer au SIP de compétence une copie de la vente (attestation du notaire), ce qui empêche précisément les poursuites. Par contre, je ne sais pas si le CDIF peut faire la mutation de son côté avec cette simple attestation parce que ça peut faire double emploi avec notre chaine informatique.




> Malheureusement ça ne m'aide pas plus. Si la déclaration n'a pas été faite à l'époque, on peut rétro-déclarer ?


Bien entendu. Mais après, il y a plusieurs possibilités. Soit c'est un prêt rémunérateur et il faut voir ce qui a été déclaré par le créancier, soit il ne l'est pas et on veut savoir si ce n'est pas un don déguisé. En l'absence d'enregistrement auprès de nos services (attention : ne pas confondre dépôt de déclaration et enregistrement de l'acte de prêt), si on requalifie un don, on le fait à la date de découverte, ce qui a son importance sur la fiscalité qui en découle ensuite, (d'où l'intérêt de déclarer au plus tôt). Si le prêt était rémunérateur, il faut corriger les déclarations de revenus qui n'auraient pas fait figurer les sommes. On est toujours bienveillants vis à vis des corrections spontanées, surtout en contexte ESSOC.




> Moi pareil, je viens d'avoir la taxe d'habitation, mais pas la taxe foncière... J'ai acheté en juin 2019. J'ai envoyé un message y'a deux-trois semaines sur impots.gouv, on m'a répondu que ma demande était transmise au centre des impôts fonciers... puis rien au bout de quelques jours. Alors j'ai appelé le centre, j'ai dit que j'avais rien reçu, et un mec m'a répondu (enfin je crois, y'avait vachement de friture sur sa ligne donc je comprenais pas tous les mots), que c'était normal, qu'ils avaient du retard, il m'a pas demandé qui j'étais, dans quel quartier j'habitais, etc. Moi je veux bien c'était à payer au 15 octobre... Donc je prends les paris : quand je vais la recevoir, y'aura sûrement une majoration pour paiement hors délai, je vais devoir contester, ça va encore être relou. M'enfin bon, je suis habitué, quasiment chaque année y'a une couille dans mes impôts locaux.


Comme je disais, il y a de très très gros retards dans certains SPF donc pour éviter tout souci, il vaut mieux nous envoyer une attestation ce qui bloque toute manœuvre. Par contre, il n'y aura aucune conséquence. Oui on peut réclamer des sommes et des majorations à tort mais il suffit de produire les justifs et ça s'arrête. 
Pour quoi on a du retard? Sous-effectif / départ en retraite des sachants / informatique en grande souffrance / crise sanitaire qui désorganise / etc.





> J'ai rien dans Intercommunalité (que ce soit en 2019 ou 2020). et dans commune c'est identique à part "Général à la base" qui passe de 2035 à 2053.
> Question : c'est possible qu'ils prennent mon studio pour un des T2 d'à côté ?


Oui c'est possible. 
Après, dans les "bonds" de TH qui se produisent cette année, les gens oublient facilement que le principe de la remise à 100% obéit à des conditions de RFR qui peuvent changer d'une année sur l'autre (souvent avec le départ d'un enfant du foyer). A regarder en priorité aussi chez les jeunes qui ont des revenus fluctuants.




> Après je les accuse pas d'être malhonnêtes


Encore heureux...

----------


## poneyroux

Yo,

j'ai reçu mon avis pour la taxe d'habitation. Bon, ça fait chier parce qu'une seule personne sur les 3 colocations gagnait très bien sa vie du coup on n'est pas exonéré. Et il n'habite plus là, donc je vais pas lui demander 1090€ tout seul, même s'il paiera plus. Mais c'est pas la question.
Je veux mensualiser (au moins pour l'année prochaine, c'était déjà le problème l'an passé mais j'avais d'autres priorités) et commencer à payer, le temps de faire différents recours. Sauf que le numéro fiscal sur l'avis est un numéro "temporaire" qui ne correspond à aucun de nos numéros fiscaux, du coup je ne peux rien faire. 
J'ai essayé d'appeler le trésor public mais il n'y a qu'une messagerie automatisée, donc je pose la question ici si jamais : comment je fais ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Procédons par ordre. 
Pour un étalement de paiement pour celle de 2020, c'est à demander à ton SIP. C'est au choix du comptable local de l'accorder.
Pour une mensualisation de celle de 2021, ça dépend qui se mensualise. On ne pourra pas mensualiser des morceaux de taxe, seulement la taxe en entier. Donc il faut un titulaire et c'est lui qui assume le paiement en entier. 
C'est quoi que tu veux faire précisément?

----------


## poneyroux

> Procédons par ordre. 
> Pour un étalement de paiement pour celle de 2020, c'est à demander à ton SIP. C'est au choix du comptable local de l'accorder.
> Pour une mensualisation de celle de 2021, ça dépend qui se mensualise. On ne pourra pas mensualiser des morceaux de taxe, seulement la taxe en entier. Donc il faut un titulaire et c'est lui qui assume le paiement en entier. 
> C'est quoi que tu veux faire précisément?


Ce que je veux faire principalement, si c'est possible, c'est de pouvoir lier ma taxe d'habitation à mon numéro fiscal et de pouvoir la gérer directement depuis mon espace particulier, ce qui n'est pas possible en l'état. Est-ce que ça m'apportera quelque chose ? Je sais pas  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite, c'est effectivement de demander à mensualiser la taxe d'habitation de l'an prochain. Ca fait 7 ans que j'habite en coloc, j'ai toujours été celui qui avance toute la somme et mes colocs me font des virements par la suite, c'est plus simple en terme de comptabilité, entre nous. Donc ça m'irait parfaitement d'être le "titulaire" qui assume entièrement le paiement de la taxe d'habitation.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ce que je veux faire principalement, si c'est possible, c'est de pouvoir lier ma taxe d'habitation à mon numéro fiscal et de pouvoir la gérer directement depuis mon espace particulier, ce qui n'est pas possible en l'état.


Euh... Ma copine et moi sommes en colocation (nos deux noms sur le bail mais nous faisons des déclarations séparées) et nous avons bien accès chacun de notre côté à la même taxe d'habitation. Lorsque je l'ai payée, j'avais le choix de la payer en totalité ou seulement en partie. J'ai payé en totalité et ma copine voyait dans son espace la taxe mais avec un reste à payer de 0€.
Donc c'est bizarre que tu ne l'ais pas dans ton espace.

Et j'ai envie de dire (mais Baron va m'engueuler parce que je dis certainement une connerie  ::ninja:: ) que si elle n'apparait pas dans ton espace, alors tu n'en es pas redevable.

----------


## poneyroux

> Euh... Ma copine et moi sommes en colocation (nos deux noms sur le bail mais nous faisons des déclarations séparées) et nous avons bien accès chacun de notre côté à la même taxe d'habitation. Lorsque je l'ai payée, j'avais le choix de la payer en totalité ou seulement en partie. J'ai payé en totalité et ma copine voyait dans son espace la taxe mais avec un reste à payer de 0€.
> Donc c'est bizarre que tu ne l'ais pas dans ton espace.
> 
> Et j'ai envie de dire (mais Baron va m'engueuler parce que je dis certainement une connerie ) que si elle n'apparait pas dans ton espace, alors tu n'en es pas redevable.


La seule taxe d'habitation qui apparaisse sur mon espace, c'est celle de 2018. L'an passé comme cette année, y a un numéro fiscal "temporaire" (si j'ai bien compris, vu que ça commence par 55). 
En utilisant le QR code j'ai pu la payer, il y avait bien la possibilité de ne payer qu'une partie (ou 10% de plus de la somme totale, j'imagine si tu veux être sympa  ::ninja:: ) mais aucune apparition dans nos espaces.

----------


## SuperLowl

Et t'es dans le même logement avec les mêmes personnes au 1er Janvier 2019 et 1er Janvier 2020 que en 2018 ?

----------


## poneyroux

> Et t'es dans le même logement avec les mêmes personnes au 1er Janvier 2019 et 1er Janvier 2020 que en 2018 ?


Yep. 
Par contre entre 2018 et 2019 il y a bien eu un changement.

----------


## Arkandias05

Bonjour à tous !

Par curiosité je voudrais votre avis sur la situation suivante :

Je suis actuellement célibataire (1 part), propriétaire de mon appart.
Afin de tenter de bénéficier de la loi PINEL, je souhaiterais acquérir une maison qui est pour l'instant au nom de ma mère (cette dernière me ferait une donation)
J'entreprendrais des travaux dans cette maison, pour la louer (en l’occurrence en déclarant que je la loue à ma mère donc).
Est-ce que les travaux entrepris + le fait que je la loue à ma mère me permettraient de bénéficier de réductions d'impots ? 

Est-ce faisable ? Merci par avance pour vos avis,

----------


## Lee Tchii

Question (plus simple) CESU : 
J’ai récupéré des CESU préfinancés par ma boite.
Je vais payer avec des Services à la personne permettant de récupérer 50% en crédit d’impôt.
Est-ce qu'on récupérer le crédit d’impôt également avec les CESU préfinancés ou uniquement avec des sous à soi ?

----------


## MiniaAr

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Par curiosité je voudrais votre avis sur la situation suivante :
> 
> Je suis actuellement célibataire (1 part), propriétaire de mon appart.
> Afin de tenter de bénéficier de la loi PINEL, je souhaiterais acquérir une maison qui est pour l'instant au nom de ma mère (cette dernière me ferait une donation)
> J'entreprendrais des travaux dans cette maison, pour la louer (en l’occurrence en déclarant que je la loue à ma mère donc).
> Est-ce que les travaux entrepris + le fait que je la loue à ma mère me permettraient de bénéficier de réductions d'impots ? 
> 
> Est-ce faisable ? Merci par avance pour vos avis,


Ta mère va te donner  son bien et ensuite payer un loyer pour vivre dedans? C'est plutôt généreux cette affaire.

----------


## Praetor

Le fisc risque de tiquer un peu quand même, ça sent le montage d'optimisation fiscale. Parles-en au notaire, il a peut-être un avis plus éclairé.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ta mère va te donner  son bien et ensuite payer un loyer pour vivre dedans? C'est plutôt généreux cette affaire.


Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire la donation d'une maison  ::unsure:: 
Ya pas un montant minimum (ou au moins, il faudrait payer des impôts sur la "donation") ?

----------


## Praetor

> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire la donation d'une maison 
> Ya pas un montant minimum (ou au moins, il faudrait payer des impôts sur la "donation") ?


Tu donnes ce que tu veux. Y compris ta résidence principale. Mais si ça dépasse un certain montant faut payer des impôts, oui.

Enfin généralement pour la maison familiale on passe par le démembrement et on ne donne que la nue-propriété  ::siffle::

----------


## poneyroux

> Tu donnes ce que tu veux. Y compris ta résidence principale. Mais si ça dépasse un certain montant faut payer des impôts, oui.
> 
> Enfin généralement pour la maison familiale on passe par le *démembrement* et on ne donne que la nue-propriété


Ca m'a l'air un peu radical, surtout si t'es en bon terme avec ton parent.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Ca m'a l'air un peu radical, surtout si t'es en bon terme avec ton parent.


Testé et approuvé par les frères Menendez  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkandias05

> Ta mère va te donner  son bien et ensuite payer un loyer pour vivre dedans? C'est plutôt généreux cette affaire.


Oui mais ça répond pas à ma question  ::P: 




> Le fisc risque de tiquer un peu quand même, ça sent le montage d'optimisation fiscale. Parles-en au notaire, il a peut-être un avis plus éclairé.


Effectivement c'est ce que je redoutais, mais d'après ce que j'ai vu il n'est pas interdit de louer un bien à un parent ou enfant, même dans le cadre du dispositif PINEL

Mais en effet, mon inquiétude c'était aussi sur les impots sur la donation;

En gros, est-ce que ça serait rentable si :
** Je récupère le bien en donation (donc j'imagine que j'aurais des impôt à payer dessus) MAIS :
Je fais des travaux dans le but de le louer (à un parent) DONC je bénéficie de la loi PINEL et je réduis mes impôts.
Est-ce que le delta entre la hausse d'impôts due au don du bien et la baisse d'impôts due aux "travaux entrepris dans une résidence secondaire dans le but de la louer" eront à mon avantage ?
Sachant que les impôts liés aux don du bien, j'aurais de toute façon à les payer un jour ou l'autre, soit via une donation, soit en héritage malheureusement...

Merci pour les avis  ::wub::

----------


## Ventilo

> ** Je récupère le bien en donation (donc j'imagine que j'aurais des impôt à payer dessus) MAIS :
> Je fais des travaux dans le but de le louer (à un parent) DONC je bénéficie de la loi PINEL et je réduis mes impôts.
> Est-ce que le delta entre la hausse d'impôts due au don du bien et la baisse d'impôts due aux "travaux entrepris dans une résidence secondaire dans le but de la louer" eront à mon avantage ?
> Sachant que les impôts liés aux don du bien, j'aurais de toute façon à les payer un jour ou l'autre, soit via une donation, soit en héritage malheureusement...



Baron répondra surement mieux que moi, mais sur la transmission de la maison, il y a un abattement de 100 000 € (tous les 10 ans il me semble), selon la valeur du bien ça te laisse une imposition relativement marginale (ou pas si ca vaut vraiment des sous) ; 

Par contre tu vas avoir des revenus locatifs quand tu vas percevoir le loyer de ta mère, qui selon le choix d'imposition micro / reel (le micro foncier ne te concernera pas dans un premier temps vu les travaux, mais il fait mal au portefeuille) te feront payer des impots.

Tout se calcules  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

Rappel, pour rentrer dans le dispositif Pinel ancien, il faut que le logement soit considéré comme étant un logement indécent (et qu'il soit dans une zone dite "en tension"). 

Et dans ton cas, tu pourrai déduire au total seulement 12% du montant des travaux (pour l'engagement de 6 ans), puisque la valeur d’acquisition du bien est nulle. Pas par an, au total. Donc si tu fais 50.000€ de travaux pour transformer le logement indécent de ta maman en logement respectant la norme nécessaire, tu bénéficiera d'une réduction d'impôt de 1000€ par an pendant 6 ans.

Là, vu ce que tu racontes, ça ne me parait pas une super affaire  ::ninja:: 


Faut plutôt voir le dispositif Pinel comme une réduction de 12-21% du prix d'achat/rénovation du logement, en échange d'un engagement à louer le bien à un tarif raisonnable pendant 6-12 ans

----------


## Roupille

Déjà si je me rappelle bien, le dispositif ne concerne que les *acquisitions à titre onéreux*. Donc voilà, en principe c'est mort.

Ensuite, il aurait eu 2 cas possibles, suivant la date de réalisation des travaux ( avant ou après l'acquisition ).

- acquisitions, en vue de leur réhabilitation, de logements ne répondant pas aux caractéristiques de décence.
- acquisitions de logements qui ont fait l’objet d’une réhabilitation avant leur acquisition.

D'autres conditions sont à respecter, la réduction ne s'applique que dans certaines parties du territoire français, l'engagement de location, .... Pour le pinel on peut louer à un ascendant ou descendant si je dis pas de bêtises. Pour le locataire, il faut bien sur respecter les conditions de loyer et de ressources

Par contre, si la maison devient ton habitation principale tu pourras peut-être déduire quelque chose si les travaux sont en économie d'énergie. A voir.

----------


## Baron

Comme dirait Bill Baroud, "_Ah ça me fait de belles journées avec vous_". Heureusement que j'ai des week-ends, j'ai l'impression de revenir au bureau beaucoup plus tôt  :tired: 



> Ce que je veux faire principalement, si c'est possible, c'est de pouvoir lier ma taxe d'habitation à mon numéro fiscal et de pouvoir la gérer directement depuis mon espace particulier, ce qui n'est pas possible en l'état


Tu demandes à être titulaire de la TH de l'an prochain. Le problème des colocs dans des immeubles, c'est qu'il faut coller des locataires au milieu de whatmille apparts. Si c'est dans une maison, c'est plus simple. Mais sinon, en début d'année prochaine, tu fais un mail via ton compte fiscal et tu donnes le nom des collocs, du proprio, les réfs de l'appart et tu demandes à être titulaire de la TH, ça ira tout seul. La mensu, ça sera en fin d'année après la sortie du rôle. 




> La seule taxe d'habitation qui apparaisse sur mon espace, c'est celle de 2018. L'an passé comme cette année, y a un numéro fiscal "temporaire" (si j'ai bien compris, vu que ça commence par 55). 
> En utilisant le QR code j'ai pu la payer, il y avait bien la possibilité de ne payer qu'une partie (ou 10% de plus de la somme totale, j'imagine si tu veux être sympa ) mais aucune apparition dans nos espaces.


Tu n'étais pas co-titulaire de la taxe. Il faut le demander et c'est 2 max.




> Afin de tenter de bénéficier de la loi PINEL


Réponse déjà donnée, le texte de loi ne traite que les acquisitions. 




> Est-ce qu'on récupérer le crédit d’impôt également avec les CESU préfinancés ou uniquement avec des sous à soi ?


50% à hauteur de ce que tu paies réellement. Donc rien s'ils sont totalement préfinancés.




> Parles-en au notaire, il a peut-être un avis plus éclairé.


T'as décidé que les gens devaient payer, toi...  :tired: 




> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire la donation d'une maison


Si.



> Ya pas un montant minimum (ou au moins, il faudrait payer des impôts sur la "donation") ?


Pas de montant min ou max. Mais des droits à payer, selon le lien.




> Tu donnes ce que tu veux. Y compris ta résidence principale. Mais si ça dépasse un certain montant faut payer des impôts, oui.


Des droits de mutation à tire gratuit.




> Enfin généralement pour la maison familiale on passe par le démembrement et on ne donne que la nue-propriété


La donation avec réserve d'usufruit n'est pas incontournable.




> il n'est pas interdit de louer un bien à un parent ou enfant, même dans le cadre du dispositif PINEL


QUE dans le cadre Pinel.



> Je fais des travaux dans le but de le louer (à un parent) DONC je bénéficie de la loi PINEL


Erreur. L'objet de la loi est de proposer du logement neuf à loyer modéré. Le texte s'appuie sur des acquisitions.L'esprit de cette loi c'est donc de pousser à la mutation des biens immobiliers pour les mettre sur le marché. Ton montage sort de cet esprit et serait immédiatement sanctionné si tu tentais de le déclarer ainsi. 




> Baron répondra surement mieux que moi, mais sur la transmission de la maison, il y a un abattement de 100 000 € (tous les 10 ans il me semble)


Cet abattement est de portée générale sur l'ensemble de l'actif transmis, qu'il le soit par décès ou par donation, par donateur/légateur et donataire/légataire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> 50% à hauteur de ce que tu paies réellement. Donc rien s'ils sont totalement préfinancés.


Merci pour ta réponse Baron !
Du coup, je ne déclare pas les sommes payées avec les CESU ?
Parce que l'agence m'a fait une facture en notant ce que je devais récupérer (50%) alors que je lui avais bien dit que c'était du CESU préfinancé.

----------


## Baron

Tu as tout compris. Ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est à quelle hauteur ton CESU est préfinancé. Nous, on t'accorde 50% de ce que tu paies de ta poche. C'est ce qu'il faudra justifier en cas de contrôle.

----------


## Lee Tchii

100%  ::P: 
Du coup, je complèterai avec mes sous (les chèques ont un compte rond, pas les factures), à moi la joie de déclarer des sommes de 16 euros par mois !
Merci beaucoup pour la clarification !

----------


## poneyroux

Merci beaucoup Baron !

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Vous savez comment ça marche les versements volontaires déductibles sur le pereco ?
On déduit le montant brut de l'impôt ?

----------


## Roupille

Normalement tu auras un imprimé no2561 ter qui te sera adressé par l’organisme gestionnaire de l’épargne. 

Le montant est à reporter dans l'encadré 6 "charges déductibles" de la déclaration de rev. ligne 6NS "Cotisations versées sur les nouveaux plans d'épargne retraite " etc...
Tout ça dans la limite des plafonds indiqués lignes 6RS ... normalement pré-remplies si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Tu n'auras pas de calcul à faire normalement.

----------


## Tilt

mdr on dirait les 12 travaux d'astérix !!
Merci   ::lol::

----------


## Roupille

J'avais aussi la version "tu vas recevoir un papier ou tout est indiqué, y a qu'à recopier don't worry"  ::ninja::

----------


## DjudjRed

Bonjour chers contribuables,
je viens de recevoir un avis pour me prévenir que la taxe d'habitation va progressivement diminuer jusqu'à disparaître totalement en 2023 et que, par conséquent, je devrais aller baisser mes prélèvements automatiques sur ma page perso du site du gouvernement. 
Sauf que je ne sais pas de combien ça va baisser exactement. Vous sauriez où je peux trouver cette indication ou au moins une estimation de la baisse ?

----------


## Robix66

> Bonjour chers contribuables,
> je viens de recevoir un avis pour me prévenir que la taxe d'habitation va progressivement diminuer jusqu'à disparaître totalement en 2023 et que, par conséquent, je devrais aller baisser mes prélèvements automatiques sur ma page perso du site du gouvernement. 
> Sauf que je ne sais pas de combien ça va baisser exactement. Vous sauriez où je peux trouver cette indication ou au moins une estimation de la baisse ?


Tu as un simulateur quelque part sur le site qui va te donner un pourcentage de baisse.

----------


## DjudjRed

ah ok j'ai dû passer à côté sans le voir. 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Baron

A l'image de ce qui s'est passé pour 80% des français, elle va baisser de 30% tous les ans jusqu'à disparaître en 2023.

Mais attention, la CAP (ex redevance TV) est rattachée à la TH. Donc pour les 20% qui la payaient encore, il faut regarder le montant de la seule taxe 2020, enlever 30% (soit multiplier par 0,7), ajouter le montant total de la CAP (138 €) et diviser par 10 pour connaître le nouveau montant mensuel.

----------


## MiniaAr

Diviser par 10 pour un montant mensuel?

----------


## Robix66

De toutes façons le site demande de rentrer le nouveau montant annuel.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Diviser par 10 pour un montant mensuel?


Les impôts mensualisés sont payés sur 10 mois, pas 12. Les 2 derniers mois permettent la régularisation si jamais le montant a augmenté et que la mensualisation ne suffit pas.

----------


## MiniaAr

Mais vous êtes pas prélevés à la source de toute façon? C'est bien tous les mois ça non?

----------


## DjudjRed

La taxe d'habitation et la taxe foncière ne sont pas des impôts sur le revenu. 
Il y a en plus une partie qui est votée par la Région et par le Département, donc ces taxes ne sont pas uniformes sur l'ensemble du territoire. Il faut également prendre en compte le niveau de revenu des personnes et la surface de l'habitation.

Bref calculer un taux de prélèvement à la source serait assez complexe à mettre en place et donnerait quasiment un taux différent pour chaque contribuable.
Du coup ce n'est pas prélevé à la source, mais c'est mensualisable (sur 10 mois comme Scie le précise).

----------


## Mr.Snob

Salut les canards, autre question concernant la taxe d'habitation, je viens d'acheter un logement qui va être en travaux jusqu'à fin janvier au moins. J'ai cru comprendre que si logement était inoccupé au 1er janvier je pouvais le signaler à mon centre d'impôts, est-ce que vous en savez plus à ce sujet ? 

Pour prouver ma bonne foi je peux notamment me servir du contrat signé avec l'entreprise générale qui montre que le logement est actuellement sans dessus dessous et j'ai toujours mon loyer actuel qui court ainsi que les factures qui vont avec.

Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut,

sauf erreur de ma part, tu paies la TH sur ton logement principal au 1er Janvier. Là, ton logement principal est toujours ton appartement actuel et c'est ton adresse au 1er Janvier. Que tu sois propriétaire par ailleurs d'un logement vacant à cette date n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour la TH.

Donc je ne vois pas ce que tu aurais à signaler à ton centre d'impôts. Tu as une adresse au 1er Janvier, c'est celle-ci que tu déclares et c'est sur celle-ci que tu paies ta TH. Que tu déménages en cours d'année ne change rien (mais faut penser à le déclarer, ils le demandent ainsi que la date lors de la déclaration de revenus).


Les plus expérimentés me corrigeront si je me trompe.


Edit : ah ben si, erreur de ma part. Désolé.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Les plus expérimentés me corrigeront si je me trompe.


Tu te trompes lourdement. Tu payes la TH pour ta résidence principale, mais aussi pour toutes tes résidences secondaires. Et c'est plein pot pour les résidences secondaires où tu n'as pas droit à tous les abattements qui s'appliquent pour la résidence principale.

Maintenant pour un logement inoccupé tu peux demander à être exonéré de la TH. Il faut le déclarer comme tel, je ne me rappelle plus si on doit fournir des justificatifs mais vaut mieux en préparer de toutes façons. Par contre je ne sais pas précisément ce qui est considéré comme justificatif valable dans le cas de Mr.Snob mais intuitivement le papier de l'entreprise me semble adapté.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Tu te trompes lourdement. Tu payes la TH pour ta résidence principale, mais aussi pour toutes tes résidences secondaires.


Oh ok, RDJ pour moi du coup. Il me semblait que seule la TF s'appliquait aux résidences secondaires et que la TH s'appliquait seulement à son lieu d'habitation officiellement déclaré. Désolé. J'édite mon post.

----------


## Praetor

> Oh ok, RDJ pour moi du coup. Il me semblait que seule la TF s'appliquait aux résidences secondaires et que la TH s'appliquait seulement à son lieu d'habitation officiellement déclaré. Désolé. J'édite mon post.


Ce serait trop facile, il suffirait de déclarer un studio comme résidence principale et on pourrait avoir un palais sans payer de TH  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

Les contrôles sont un peu là pour ça, non ? Parce qu'à ce compte, il est facile de "oublier" de déclarer certaines choses (non, je n'ai pas de TV chez moi par exemple). A un moment, on se base quand même beaucoup sur l'honnêteté des gens je pense.
Puis déclarer un studio comme résidence principale, soit t'es propriétaire aussi du studio (et franchement, si t'as les moyens d'acheter un second logement que tu laisses vacant juste pour payer moins de TH...) soit t'es locataire et dans ce cas payer un loyer là aussi pour éviter la TH...

Je veux bien que certains paient des grosses sommes de TH mais au final, est-ce qu'ils seraient vraiment gagnants ?

Bon de toute façon, ici la question ne se pose pas.

----------


## Baron

Vu qu'il y a des professionnels sur ce fil, il faut éviter de répondre quand on est pas sûrs parce que sur un malentendu, un canard peut repartir avec une connerie en tête et les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.



> Salut les canards, autre question concernant la taxe d'habitation, je viens d'acheter un logement qui va être en travaux jusqu'à fin janvier au moins. J'ai cru comprendre que si logement était inoccupé au 1er janvier je pouvais le signaler à mon centre d'impôts, est-ce que vous en savez plus à ce sujet ? 
> 
> Pour prouver ma bonne foi je peux notamment me servir du contrat signé avec l'entreprise générale qui montre que le logement est actuellement sans dessus dessous et j'ai toujours mon loyer actuel qui court ainsi que les factures qui vont avec.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide !


Il n'existe pas un justificatif standard, l'objectif est de dire au service (le SIP compétent pour l'adresse du bien en travaux, en l'occurrence) que le logement n'est pas habité mais surtout *non habitable* au 1er janvier de l'année. Il faut le faire avant le mois d'avril parce que c'est à ce moment-là que sont pompées les infos relatives à la situation des biens pour établir la TH. Ce qui est bien c'est le devis et la facture de livraison définitive des travaux, mais tu peux envoyer des prises de contrat de prestations par exemple (facture internet, énergie, etc.). En tout cas il vaut mieux le faire avant que de faire un contentieux une fois la taxe émise.

----------


## Mr.Snob

> Vu qu'il y a des professionnels sur ce fil, il faut éviter de répondre quand on est pas sûrs parce que sur un malentendu, un canard peut repartir avec une connerie en tête et les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.
> Il n'existe pas un justificatif standard, l'objectif est de dire au service (le SIP compétent pour l'adresse du bien en travaux, en l'occurrence) que le logement n'est pas habité mais surtout *non habitable* au 1er janvier de l'année. Il faut le faire avant le mois d'avril parce que c'est à ce moment-là que sont pompées les infos relatives à la situation des biens pour établir la TH. Ce qui est bien c'est le devis et la facture de livraison définitive des travaux, mais tu peux envoyer des prises de contrat de prestations par exemple (facture internet, énergie, etc.). En tout cas il vaut mieux le faire avant que de faire un contentieux une fois la taxe émise.


Je note, j'avais un doute sur le fait de devoir prévenir en amont (avant le 1er janvier) même si ça me semblait curieux. Merci pour le retour, je vais mettre tous les éléments prouvant ma bonne foi et envoyer ça une fois la nouvelle année passée.

----------


## Ewestyr

Hello les canards, j’ai une petite question fiscalité sûrement plus pour Baron.

Il y a 2 ans, ma boite m’a accordé à titre de prime des actions. Ces actions sont dans un porte-feuille américain (la boite est aux US), et étaient bloquées pendant 2 ans. Le délai étant arrivé à échéance j’ai maintenant accès à une somme assez rondelette si je revends. J’ai un genre de taxe côté US qui s’applique au moment de la revente de ce que j’ai compris.

Ma question c’est de savoir comment ça se passe côté fiscalité française sachant que:
- c’était une prime, et pas un achat avec décote (on peut aussi à intervalle régulier acheter ces actions avec un -15%) : est ce que je dois considérer ça comme une prime classique et déclarer ça dans mes revenus et être imposé avec mon taux classique ?
- depuis qu’on me les a attribué et qu’elles sont maintenant débloquées, le cours a fortement augmenté (+30% env): il y a une quelconque question de plus-value à un moment ? Par ex si je dois déclarer ça en revenu, est-ce que je déclare le montant une fois les actions débloquées, ou le montant au moment où on me les a donné et le reste c’est de la plus value ?
- dernier cas, on considère que j’ai acheté ces actions pour 0, et que donc c’est entièrement de la plus value, soumis à une flat-taxe de 30% ?

Merci si l’un de vous a une idée sur la question, à priori personne dans ma boite n’est foutu de répondre : donc soit ils vendent jamais, soit ....

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai eu la même situation, et tel que je l'avais compris (et j'espère très fort que Baron viendra pas me contredire sinon ça veut dire que j'ai commis une erreur y a quelques années) : faut décomposer la chose en deux éléments et ça devient simple : 
 - Quand tu obtiens les actions, c'est une prime, à l'instant T1, T2, T3... Certes, elles sont bloqués mais ça reste une prime à ce moment-là. Et c'est des actions aussi bêtes que si tu les avais chez un broker standard.
 - Quand tu vends, tu ne fais que réaliser une plus-value, comme n'importe quelle autre, avec toutes les régles qui vont avec (en particulier abattement pour durée de détention), donc là, c'est pénible, faut se taper des calculs et déclarer la plus-value.

En outre, je pense que si tu payes une taxe aux US au moment de la vente, tu as le droit de réclamer un crédit d'impôt vu qu'il y a un convention fiscale US-FR. Ça par contre, si ça a pas changé depuis 4 ans, c'est coton, 'ancien', comme formulaire.

M'enfin commence pas à remplir les documents :



> Vu qu'il y a des professionnels sur ce fil, il faut éviter de répondre quand on est pas sûrs parce que sur un malentendu, un canard peut repartir avec une connerie en tête et les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.

----------


## Clad

Tiens moi j'ai une question qui me taraude depuis un moment et je sais pas où aller la poser.

À un moment où on avait plus un rond, on a vendu des bouts de terrain avec des maisons dessus, ça remonte à plusieurs dizaines d'années.

Là ça va mieux et l'opportunité se présentant j'ai envie de racheter un de mes anciens terrain avec le bâtiment dessus pour reconstituer une partie du terrain originel.

Actuellement j'ai 5 maisons sur le terrain mais je paye qu'une seule fois les impôts fonciers/locaux, c'est considéré comme des dépendances je suppose. Je sais pas si j'utilise le bon vocabulaire, mais enfin depuis que j'ai hérité j'ai jamais payé qu'une seule fois pour tout. Le terrain et la maison que je veux racheter étaient à l'époque considérée comme faisant aussi parti d'une parcelle unique, mais forcément il y a eu une division à la vente et le nouveau propriétaire payait donc ses impôts fonciers et locaux séparément.

Comment faire pour que l'administration considère à nouveau l'autre maison comme faisant parti de la même propriété ? (est il dans ce cas nécessaire de refusionner les parcelles par exemple ?)

Je sais que c'est possible, mon grand père avait bien réussi à le faire, mais j'ai beau chercher je trouve rien.

Le but c'est évidemment de faire en sorte que tous les bâtiments soient considérés comme ma résidence principale.

----------


## Ewestyr

@Zepolak,

Merci pour ta réponse, quel bazar.. Pour le coup de la prime à l'instant T, ça remonte 2 ans en arrière, ça veut dire que j'étais censé payer des impôts dessus à ce moment là ? Où du coup ça n'apparaît pas sur une fiche de paie (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc) puisque ça n'a pas encore de valeur numéraire en dehors de la valeur de l'action que je pouvais voir au moment où on me les a filé (et du coup faut que je remonte au cours de l'action à cette date pour la valeur de la prime ?). Idem pour les plus-value, c'est considéré comme un CTO pour savoir à quelle fiscalité se référer ?

----------


## Praetor

> Pour le coup de la prime à l'instant T, ça remonte 2 ans en arrière, ça veut dire que j'étais censé payer des impôts dessus à ce moment là ?


Ca dépends de comment c'était monté. J'ai aussi eu des actions gratuites mais c'était une boite française. Ils avaient fait ça dans le cadre du plan épargne entreprise donc avec blocage des actions pendant quelques années (5 je crois, pas sûr) et du coup c'était exonéré d'IR (comme la participation et l'intéressement qui ne sont pas imposables si on les bloque).

----------


## Zepolak

Si je comprends bien sa situation, c'est pas du Plan d'Épargne d'Entreprise. Perso, j'ai eu les deux. Oui ma boîte aimaient bien compliquer la vie des gens.

Ewestyr, en fait, je pense que c'est encore un poil plus compliqué que ça ton truc, et pour le coup, voilà une source qui ne racontera pas de conneries : 
https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...nariat-salarie

Y avait pas de levée d'option dans mon cas ; dans le tien on dirait que oui.
Note que ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose n'apparaît pas sur une fiche de paie que ce n'est pas un salaire (sur lequel y a donc un impôt à payer). Dans mon cas (on avait des actions 'gratuites' en quelques sortes, hors PEE, et dans un établissement UK, histoire de faire le plus compliqué possible j'imagine), je me rappelle distinctement avoir payé des impôts sur leur obtention (et j'aurais eu à payer des impôts sur la plus-value ensuite si j'étais resté en France).

Par contre, si t'es en train de dire que t'as eu des actions qui n'était pas cotées à l'instant T, je sais pas du tout comment ça se passe.

----------


## Ewestyr

Merci pour le lien Zepolak, à priori j'y vois un peu plus clair.

On a juste toutes les situations les plus compliquées possibles chez nous.
- La boîte qui m'embauche est US de base, mais a des antennes partout dans le monde, et je dépends d'un point de vue contrat toussa de l'antenne Française.
- On a bien un PEE qui est abondé côté FR, pour ça c'est assez simple à comprendre. MAIS on ne peut pas mettre d'autres actions dessus que les "bouquets" prévus dans le plan. (j'avais regardé du côté des stock option et c'était un conseil que j'avais vu)
- On a la possibilité d'acheter des actions 2x par an avec une décôte de 15% - donc là on doit être dans le cas des stock options sur le lien que tu as donné
- En "action de reconnaissance" notre manager peut nous filer des actions (compte US), à la condition qu'elles sont bloquées pendant 2 ans et perdues en cas de départ avant ce délai - donc ça doit bien correspondre à l'attribution d'actions gratuites sur le lien


Du coup si j'ai bien compris ce qui est indiqué sur cette page des impôts. Admettons qu'au moment où les actions sont "débloquées" passé le délai de 2 ans, elles valent 10k eur, et qu'au moment où je les vends, elles en valent 11k (donc 1k de plus value entre déblocage et vente), ça doit donner :
- je suis imposé à 17.2% sur 5k eur (abattement de 50%, actions données après le 1.1.2018 - Nov 2018 dans mon cas) : je dois donc 860 eur aux impots sur cette somme
- je suis imposé à 30% sur les 1k de plus-value (12.8% de plus value de cession et 17.2% de prélèvement sociaux) : je dois 300 eur sur cette somme

Donc au final, je récupère 11k et j'en donne 1160 eur. J'ai bon ou j'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## Baron

Clad et Ewestyr, j'aimerais bien vous aider mais vous touchez aux limites des interventions sur un forum. 

Clad, si ta question est de savoir si on peut faire de la fusion de parcelle, la réponse est oui. Par contre, demander qu'un ensemble de bâtiments constitue ta résidence principale, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué (et ne dépend pas de la fusion des parcelles). Ta question est extrêmement particulière et mérite sans doute d'être étudiée par un agent de chez nous. Je te recommande plutôt de la soumettre à ton SIP et en fonction de ce qu'on te demande, de venir me dire ici pour en discuter. Je préfère très largement réfléchir à partir de la synthèse ou des questions qui vont venir des collègues qui auront traduit la problématique en questions fiscales.

Ewestyr, les principes donnés par les canards ne sont pas mauvais et ton analyse pourrait passer. Est considéré comme un revenu une mise à disposition de sommes par ton employeur et auxquelles tu as accès. Si c'est bloqué, c'est pas un revenu. Par contre le jour où tu débloques, là c'est un revenu. Le problème, c'est qu'il faut connaître les modalités de mise à disposition pour connaître la nature des revenus, est-ce un revenu de source étrangère ou mis à disposition sur le sol français, savoir quel montant d'impôt est possiblement prélevé à la source et taxé par l'état d'origine (par l'établissement financier?), regarder possiblement la convention pour connaître le sort du revenu en question, trancher éventuellement sur la règle pour éviter la double imposition, etc.

Lorsque la question est hyper précise, il nous faut absolument avoir les docs pour pouvoir répondre, sinon c'est risqué. Et donc dans ce cas, il faut poser la question à ton SIP, voire passer par la direction départementale sous la forme d'un rescrit. 

Désolé, à question précise, il faut les éléments de faits très précis  ::unsure::

----------


## Ewestyr

Ta réponse est déjà très bien Baron pas de soucis, merci  :;): 

J’essaie déjà de comprendre à peu près ce que je suis censé déclarer, comment, et à peu près combien c’est censé me coûter mais je crois qu’effectivement le passage par la case conseil avec le centre des impôts ou autre s’impose.

----------


## nastyshrimp

Je bosse dans une startup et je croise souvent ces problématiques. Même les gens qui « s’y connaissent » ont beaucoup de mal tellement c’est complexe avec tous les paramètres, surtout quand ça touche aux US.

Je +1000 Baron et si la somme est vraiment conséquente je te recommande même de voir de ton côté avec un avocat fiscal spécialisé ou équivalent.

----------


## poneyroux

Rebonjour ! 

On m'a accordé le 8 décembre dernier un dégrèvement total de ma taxe d'habitation, ce qui était alors une excellente nouvelle.
Moins bonne nouvelle aujourd'hui : je remarque un virement de 1090€ vers la DGFP en date du 28 décembre (virement que j'avais autorisé à la réception de mon avis d'imposition). 

Ca ne me met pas dans une merde noire mais ça grève quand même sévèrement mon budget. Quels sont les délais pour que la DGFP me "rende" cet argent ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Donner c'est donner. Reprendre c'est voler.

----------


## Baron

> Rebonjour ! 
> 
> On m'a accordé le 8 décembre dernier un dégrèvement total de ma taxe d'habitation, ce qui était alors une excellente nouvelle.
> Moins bonne nouvelle aujourd'hui : je remarque un virement de 1090€ vers la DGFP en date du 28 décembre (virement que j'avais autorisé à la réception de mon avis d'imposition). 
> 
> Ca ne me met pas dans une merde noire mais ça grève quand même sévèrement mon budget. Quels sont les délais pour que la DGFP me "rende" cet argent ?


J'ai dû sauter des épisodes parce que je comprends pas à quel motif tu as été dégrevé. C'est parce que la taxe a été mise sur le nom du locataire parti?
Ensuite je comprends pas plus ton histoire de virement. Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu as été _prélevé_ et que c'est logique si le rôle de TH était à ton nom et que tu étais en prélèvement à échéance (prélèvement 10 jours après la date limite de paiement). 
Si c'est le cas, c'est étonnant mais sans doute possible selon la date à laquelle la décision contentieuse a été passée dans notre base. Il ne m'étonnerait pas que les fameux 10 jours de décalage ne changent rien au prélèvement tant qu'à la date limite de paiement le dégrèvement n'était pas connu. 
Et donc si t'as eu ce mauvais alignement des planètes, en étant assuré que ce dégrèvement a bien été enregistré (tu reçois un courrier qui te dit la date), il faut compter une quinzaine je dirais.

----------


## poneyroux

> J'ai dû sauter des épisodes parce que je comprends pas à quel motif tu as été dégrevé. C'est parce que la taxe a été mise sur le nom du locataire parti?
> Ensuite je comprends pas plus ton histoire de virement. Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu as été _prélevé_ et que c'est logique si le rôle de TH était à ton nom et que tu étais en prélèvement à échéance (prélèvement 10 jours après la date limite de paiement). 
> Si c'est le cas, c'est étonnant mais sans doute possible selon la date à laquelle la décision contentieuse a été passée dans notre base. Il ne m'étonnerait pas que les fameux 10 jours de décalage ne changent rien au prélèvement tant qu'à la date limite de paiement le dégrèvement n'était pas connu. 
> Et donc si t'as eu ce mauvais alignement des planètes, en étant assuré que ce dégrèvement a bien été enregistré (tu reçois un courrier qui te dit la date), il faut compter une quinzaine je dirais.


Pour la question du dégrèvement, ma colocataire (qui a des revenus très faibles) a fait une demande de remise gracieuse. Une personne aux impôts lui a dit qu'il y aurait une remise sur sa part mais j'ai reçu il y a une dizaine de jours un avis de dégrèvement à nos trois noms, dégrèvement de 1090€, soit la totalité du montant dû. Je m'y attendais pas, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre  ::P: 
Il y est indiqué la date de la décision, à savoir le 8 décembre 2020. Le courrier, lui, est en date du 14 décembre.

Pour la question du prélèvement (et effectivement pas de virement), j'avais dès la réception de l'avis autorisé ce prélèvement, en scannant le QR code, en y mettant mon propre RIB et en mettant que je souhaitais payer la totalité de la somme; j'imagine que le comportement attendu est que chaque personne nommé sur l'avis d'imposition scanne ce code et paye sa part qu'il a calculé lui-même.

J'imagine du coup que c'est effectivement un mauvais alignement des planètes et que j'ai plus qu'à attendre la quinzaine de jours.

----------


## Baron

A priori vous deviez pas la TH. On vous aurait pas fait un gracieux total comme ça... Bon et bien y a plu qu'à attendre. Tu nous fais signe quand ça arrive  ::):

----------


## orime

Coucou
Ma femme (salariée du CHU) est inscrite depuis quelques mois à une formation pour passer le concours de prof des écoles.

Cette formation est financée par son compte personnel de formation. 
Peut on déclarer cette formation en frais réels ?
On a pu déclarer son master de psy à distance (0arid Descartes à 2000 balles l'année) payé par ses frais mais là, techniquement on a "pas sorti d'argent".

Je dirais non, mais sait-on jamais...

Bisous

----------


## Baron

> frais réels ?





> on a "pas sorti d'argent"


 ::blink::

----------


## orime

> 


Ok je ne suis pas clair, non je n'ai pas sorti d'argent car on a réglé la totalité des frais d'inscription à sa formation grâce à son compte personnel de formation.

Du coup, puis-je déclarer cette somme dans les frais de formation (et donc frais réels).

----------


## Baron

Non, non, j'avais bien compris, mais je voulais juste souligner le paradoxe. Tu peux déduire des frais relatifs à des formations (droits d'inscription, déplacements pour y aller, frais de repas supplémentaires, etc.) mais seulement si tu les paies. Là, c'est l'employeur qui alimente le CPF, pas le salarié. Ce n'est donc pas déductible.

----------


## orime

Ok, c'était bien ce que je pensais.
Merci !

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

Une question ici, sur la declaration de revenus sur crypto monnaies, je ne peux pas demander au fisc français, ils répondent souvent efficacement, mais je ne declare pas mes revenus en France. Par contre, il me semble bien que la ou j'habite c'est exactement pareil - sauf que la flat tax est a 20%.

En pratique, comment se passe cette declaration aux impots?
Ici, https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...ts-848186.html
Je lis:
reporter les détails de vos cessions de crypto vers Fiat
Bon, OK, je dois fournir un fichier qui contient toutes mes transactions, je ne sais pas trop comment ca va se passer en pratique, il y a une possibilité d'upload?
Mais ici:
indiquer vos gains réalisés, c'est à dire dès qu'ils sont convertis du monde de la crypto au monde de monnaie légale
Qu'est-ce qu'un gain? La valeur de vente - la valeur d'achat (si positif)? Mais si au moment de la declaration on n'a pas d'euros car on a tout passe en crypto?

Mon cas:
j'ai joue a écrire des bots pour comprendre comment marche les equations derriere, ainsi que toute cette logique.
J'ai utilise des paires cryptos euros, j'ai donc genere des dizaines de milliers de transactions, qui ont déplacé des millions d'euros (alors que capital de depart = quelques centaines).
J'ai eu un benefice, puis j'ai tout déplace sur un stablecoin car j'ai compris que ca allait être complique de declarer tout ca.

Je veux payer mes impôts, mais je ne sais plus trop comment maintenant.

----------


## Zepolak

> Hello,
> 
> Une question ici, sur la declaration de revenus sur crypto monnaies, je ne peux pas demander au fisc français, ils répondent souvent efficacement, mais je ne declare pas mes revenus en France.* Par contre, il me semble bien que la ou j'habite c'est exactement pareil* - sauf que la flat tax est a 20%.


Entre la France et l'Australie, les régles sont totalement différentes sur les cryptos, donc du coup, je conseillerais quand même de creuser précisément ce qu'il en est de ton pays. Et de ne pas te fier à un article d'un journal généraliste.
En Australie, chaque transaction est un événement, pas en France où c'est seulement si une fiat est dans la transaction. En Australie, les pertes sont imputables sur les revenus d'une année sur l'autre, pas en France. Etc... 
En fait, ce serait étonnant que ton pays & la France aient les mêmes régles.

----------


## ursule15

J'imagine qu'il peut y avoir des differences, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est assez similaire (edit : non).
Du coup je me renseigne sur comment ca marche en France.
Mais clairement, il va falloir que je comprenne exactement ce qu'il en est ici, et comme il y a une version en anglais du site des impôts, ca devrait être possible. IL va falloir que je creuse ca.
Mais bon, j'ai deja du mal a comprendre comment je déclarerais en France...

Le texte dont depend la déclaration des cryptos est la, et franchement ca ne m'aide pas (enfin si ca m'aide a voir que ce n'est pas comme en France  :;):  )





> If a private person receives income from trade, purchase and sale of virtual currency or from the exchange of virtual currency against another virtual or traditional currency, the received income must be declared in the tables 6.3 or 8.3 of the income tax return as gains from transfer of other property.
> 
> The gain is calculated based on the transaction as the difference between the selling price and the purchase price, or, in the case of exchange, between the price of received property and the purchase price of the virtual currency.
> 
> Only the transactions that generated income have to be declared. In the taxation of property, each transfer transaction, including exchange, is considered as a separate object of taxation.
> 
> The transaction of transfer which caused loss can be taken into account for taxation purposes only in the case of transfer of securities on the terms and conditions provided for in § 39 of the Income Tax Act. Virtual currency is not considered as a security and loss suffered upon the exchange of virtual currency cannot be taken into account for taxation purposes. Therefore, it is not possible to declare such a transaction. Consequently, the costs of economic risks in the case of decrease in the value of virtual currency will be borne by the person concerned.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Combien t'as gagné ?  ::O: 
Avoue !

----------


## Zepolak

Du coup, faut que tu te réfères au paragraphe 39 du Income Tax Act parce que là, c'est pas suffisant, et j'espère pour toi que ça va indiquer que tu peux inputer tes pertes sur tes gains sur l'année en cours au moins. Enfin ça me paraît raisonnable parce que sinon, les gens qui ont fait des bots de tradings vont se retrouver à devoir une quantité impressionante de "faux" impôt. Ça me paraîtrait hautement absurde.

----------


## ursule15

Oui mais meme sans regarder plus loin, j'ai deja du mal a comprendre ce que c'est qu'une transaction qui génère une plus value.
Un exemple:
ordre 1 : j'achète 11 bidules a 5 euros le bidule
ordre 2 : j'achète 11 bidules a 3 euros le bidule
ordre 3 : je vends 12 bidules a 4 euros le bidule

Donc la quand je vends, faut-il que je considère le prix d'achat moyen ? C'est ce que j'imagine. Donc 0 plus value.

ordre 4 : j'achète 11 bidules a 6 euros le bidule
ordre 5 : je vends 11 bidules a 6 euros le bidule

Mais la je fais la moyenne du prix d'achat, considérant que j'ai deja vendu une partie... mais une partie a quelle prix ?
Et je vais faire ca pour chaque ordre de vente? Mes ordres ne sont pas forcement sur la meme paire (j'achète avec des euros, puis je vends pour récupérer autre chose).
Je me demande bien ce qu'est donc une transaction.

Et non, je n'ai pas gagne grand chose, j'ai fait 20% de gain en 2 semaines, sur un capital très restreint, je m'amusais a écrire des scripts python plutôt que vraiment gagner de l'argent, donc je parle de declarer une poignée d'euros.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben je pense que tu es en train de toucher du doigt une des raisons pour lesquelles ce que tu as essayé de faire est un métier (ou que les bots qui le font, font aussi je pense l'accounting pour les taxes qui va bien).

----------


## ursule15

Je pense bien... sauf que dans tous les cas, faut que je déclare mon bordel moi.  ::wacko:: 
Vu les petites sommes, je crois que je vais declarer mon gain total (ce que j'ai - ma mise de depart), et puis voila.
Je ne vois pas trop comment faire autrement.

Enfin, c'est dommage, c'était bien amusant a faire.  ::'(:

----------


## Malakit

Salut!

Question revenus foncier. Je touche actuellement 12 300€ de revenus foncier. Etant au micro foncier je déclare donc 70% de cette valeur et je paye de l'impôt selon mon taux de prélèvement à la source (4.4%) je paye donc 4.4%*70%*12300=378€. On est d'accord?
J'ai pour projet l'achat d'une maison pour en faire du locatif pour environ 6000€ par an. Je vais donc perdre le bénéfice du micro foncier. Mais combien cela va me couter? 4.4%*(12300+6000)=805€

J'ai bon?

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Ok je ne suis pas clair, non je n'ai pas sorti d'argent car on a réglé la totalité des frais d'inscription à sa formation grâce à son compte personnel de formation.
> 
> Du coup, puis-je déclarer cette somme dans les frais de formation (et donc frais réels).


C'est quoi un compte personnel de formation ?
Je veux dire ca se remplit comment ?

----------


## Roupille

D'abord on déclare. Si c'est de la location nue ( vide de meuble ) tu déclares le total de tes recettes. Plus précisément le revenu brut  ( Revenu brut = montant des loyers encaissés - les charges incombant au locataire + montant des dépenses incombant normalement au propriétaire et mises à la charge des locataires + les subventions et indemnités perçues.).

L'abattement de 30% sera automatiquement appliqué sur le montant déclaré.

Ensuite on peut parler paiement. Tu es imposé sur le montant après abattement au taux de ton prélèvement à la source.

Pour le réel, tu vas devoir calculer toi même le montant imposable sur la feuille prévue ( n°2044 ) puisque les charges seront évaluées au réel et non plus au forfait comme le régime micro. 
Montant de recettes - montant des charges au réel. Sans connaitre le montant de tes charges, impossible de dire combien tu vas payer.

----------


## Malakit

> D'abord on déclare. Si c'est de la location nue ( vide de meuble ) tu déclares le total de tes recettes. Plus précisément le revenu brut  ( Revenu brut = montant des loyers encaissés - les charges incombant au locataire + montant des dépenses incombant normalement au propriétaire et mises à la charge des locataires + les subventions et indemnités perçues.).
> 
> L'abattement de 30% sera automatiquement appliqué sur le montant déclaré.
> 
> Ensuite on peut parler paiement. Tu es imposé sur le montant après abattement au taux de ton prélèvement à la source.
> 
> Pour le réel, tu vas devoir calculer toi même le montant imposable sur la feuille prévue ( n°2044 ) puisque les charges seront évaluées au réel et non plus au forfait comme le régime micro. 
> Montant de recettes - montant des charges au réel. Sans connaitre le montant de tes charges, impossible de dire combien tu vas payer.


Donc le calcul que j'ai fais serait donc valable si il n'y avais aucune charge.?Ce qui ne sera pas le cas evidement, il y aura bien de la taxe foncière, assurance et peut-être quelques charge d'entretien/réparation.

----------


## Markus

> C'est quoi un compte personnel de formation ?
> Je veux dire ca se remplit comment ?


C'est le nouveau système qui remplace les heures de DIF. Tu peux aller voir ici, c'est le site officiel.

----------


## Ventilo

> Salut!
> 
> Question revenus foncier. Je touche actuellement 12 300€ de revenus foncier. Etant au micro foncier je déclare donc 70% de cette valeur et je paye de l'impôt selon mon taux de prélèvement à la source (4.4%) je paye donc 4.4%*70%*12300=378€. On est d'accord?
> J'ai pour projet l'achat d'une maison pour en faire du locatif pour environ 6000€ par an. Je vais donc perdre le bénéfice du micro foncier. Mais combien cela va me couter? 4.4%*(12300+6000)=805€
> 
> J'ai bon?


Si tu ne mets sur ta feuille d'IR que 70% des loyers je te conseille d'aller régulariser fissa  ::ninja::

----------


## Malakit

> Si tu ne mets sur ta feuille d'IR que 70% des loyers je te conseille d'aller régulariser fissa


C'est pas tout à fais ça : p

----------


## Roupille

Tu peux simplifier ton calcul
Le micro foncier donne droit à un abattement forfaire de 30%.
Si tu passes au réel il faut que tes charges soient supérieures à 30% pour t'y retrouver financièrement. Sachant que le réel est imposé au delà des 15000€ de recettes.

----------


## Burr

Il faut que tu tiennes compte du fait que ton taux de 4,4% est une prévision au vu de ta situation actuelle et va forcément augmenter du fait de la hausse de tes revenus imposables. Sans compter les prélèvements sociaux.
Sauf si tu as des charges importantes (intérêts d'emprunt et frais accessoires pour le prêt si tu achètes à crédit) qui peuvent changer la donne.

Le mieux c'est de faire une simulation sur impots.gouv, ça te donnera également les acomptes et le taux actualisé.

----------


## Malakit

Dans tous les cas je ne m'y retrouverais pas: les 12300€ actuelle sont des terres agricoles, donc quasi aucune charge. C'est plus pour avoir une idée de ce que ça pourrais me coûter et donc savoir si je me casse la tête à trouver un montage avec d'autres inconvenient du genre SCI IS.

----------


## Praetor

> Donc le calcul que j'ai fais serait donc valable si il n'y avais aucune charge.?Ce qui ne sera pas le cas evidement, il y aura bien de la taxe foncière, assurance et peut-être quelques charge d'entretien/réparation.


Pour le locatif tu peux aussi déduire les intérêts du crédit.

----------


## Roupille

> Dans tous les cas je ne m'y retrouverais pas: les 12300€ actuelle sont des terres agricoles, donc quasi aucune charge. C'est plus pour avoir une idée de ce que ça pourrais me coûter et donc savoir si je me casse la tête à trouver un montage avec d'autres inconvenient du genre SCI IS.


SCI à l'IS. Fais gaffe. Tu pars sur du compliqué. Tu vas devoir remplir une liasse fiscale et de bonnes notions de comptabilité sont fortement recommandées. S'il faut payer un comptable...
Et pour toucher les sousous, il faut passer des dividendes. Donc entre l'imposition du résultat à l'IS, et l'imposition des revenus distribués, ça va être compliqué ( et cher si tu passes par du conseil ) de savoir si c'est rentable

----------


## Malakit

> SCI à l'IS. Fais gaffe. Tu pars sur du compliqué. Tu vas devoir remplir une liasse fiscale et de bonnes notions de comptabilité sont fortement recommandées. S'il faut payer un comptable...
> Et pour toucher les sousous, il faut passer des dividendes. Donc entre l'imposition du résultat à l'IS, et l'imposition des revenus distribués, ça va être compliqué ( et cher si tu passes par du conseil ) de savoir si c'est rentable


Ce que tu dis est d'autant plus valable si c'est pour gratter 300€ d'impôt par an. Après niveau conseils j'ai ce qu'il faut, normalement... Si tout le monde n'avais pas la bonne idée de partir en vacances ca irai mieux... Du coup, a défaut de comptable sous la main je viens en causer ici en attendant qu'elle rentre, c'est que ça cogite dans ma tête la nuit pour trouver la solution!  ::P: 

Donc si l'abandon du micro foncier ne me coute pas trop cher, je pense m'orienter soit vers un achat en indivision avec ma compagne, sois création d'une SCI à l'IR. Mais bon, ça a un coup aussi, et ça débouche sur d'autres questions qui n'ont peut être pas leurs place ici!

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci!

----------


## Praetor

Sinon tu loues en meublé et du coup ce n'est pas du foncier (donc tes terres agricoles restent dans la limite du micro-foncier) mais du commerce. Et le plafond du micro-BIC est bien plus élevé (72 600 €) tout comme l'abattement (50%).

----------


## Malakit

Oui, c'était une solution. Mais j'ai aucun meuble de récup à mettre dedans, c'est une maison avec 2 chambres et j'ai peur de soit en avoir pour une fortune a meubler (d'ailleurs peut on déduire l'achat des meubles du résultat?) soit d'avoir de gout de chiottes particulier et que ca ne plaise pas aux locataires. Et donc de me priver d'une clientèle. D'autant plus que c'est dans un village de moins de 2000 hab. Ca plus les contraintes de dégradation, de panne, etc... Bref, ça me refroidi un peu.

----------


## Crashy

Hello à tous.

Je suis micro entrepreneur, et j'ai reçu un mail des impôts m'alertant sur la déclaration à venir pour la "déclaration annuelle de loyer". https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/d...professionnels
Je me souviens pas avoir déjà fait ça. On est d'accord que je suis pas soumis à cette déclaration ?

----------


## SuperLowl

Sur les impôts de cette année, je me posais une question (certainement conne mais sait-on jamais) : pendant l'année 2020, comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai beaucoup été en télétravail. On est donc d'accord que si je veux déclarer mes frais réels, je ne dois prendre que mes journées où je suis effectivement allé au bureau ? Ca me parait logique mais cette année 2020 a été tellement exceptionnelle que je préfère poser la question.

Et du coup, si la réponse est oui : comment je fais pour me rappeler quels jours j'ai été en TT et lesquels j'étais en présentiel ?
J'ai bien une info comme celle-ci sur ma fiche de paie sauf qu'il m'arrive régulièrement de me planter lors de mes pointages en ligne. Donc la confiance que j'ai là-dessus est relativement faible. Sauf que j'imagine qu'aux yeux des impôts, si je dois justifier quelque chose, ça sera avec ça donc autant m'y conformer.

----------


## MiniaAr

J'ai réussi à obtenir une attestation de mon employeur pour les jours de télétravail, mais effectivement c'est basé sur les jours que j'avais mis sur le système RH. Il faut être assez rigoureux là-dessus. Et bon, les RH aident pas. Au début du confinement, on devait envoyer un questionnaire pour dire si on était en télétravail ou sur site. Or j'ai appris quand j'ai demandé l'attestation qu'ils n'avaient pas gardé les questionnaires ni leurs résultats.... Seulement à partir du moment et la pose des jours de télétravail a été intégrée dans le système RH standard.
Donc il a fallu que je repose tout rétroactivement dans le système. Effectivement, c'est mieux d'avoir tenu soi-même les comptes pour l'année 2020. Bon du coup 105 jours de télétravail en 2020.

J'ai fait les calculs et en comptant 50%/50% d'utilisation professionnelle/personnelle de la pièce de mon appart où il y a le bureau, en appliquant le pro-rata de surface 10m²/98m² et en prenant 105/365 de tous mes frais d'appartement (électricité, chauffage, charges, etc....) je suis en-dessous du minimum forfaitaire. Et ce même en rajoutant 50% de la chaise de bureau achetée en 2020 (même ratio d'utilisation pro/perso), la cotisation à la chambre des salariés et 50% pour l'achat d'un pack de cartouches d'imprimante...

Donc bon je déclare le montant forfaitaire. Mais au moins j'ai la conscience tranquille d'avoir fait le calcul pour vérifier.  ::):

----------


## Roupille

> Hello à tous.
> 
> Je suis micro entrepreneur, et j'ai reçu un mail des impôts m'alertant sur la déclaration à venir pour la "déclaration annuelle de loyer". https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/d...professionnels
> Je me souviens pas avoir déjà fait ça. On est d'accord que je suis pas soumis à cette déclaration ?


Si tu es bien au régime micro ( bic ou bnc ), tu n'es pas concerné par cet imprimé.




> Sur les impôts de cette année, je me posais une question (certainement conne mais sait-on jamais) : pendant l'année 2020, comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai beaucoup été en télétravail. On est donc d'accord que si je veux déclarer mes frais réels, je ne dois prendre que mes journées où je suis effectivement allé au bureau ? Ca me parait logique mais cette année 2020 a été tellement exceptionnelle que je préfère poser la question.
> 
> Et du coup, si la réponse est oui : comment je fais pour me rappeler quels jours j'ai été en TT et lesquels j'étais en présentiel ?
> J'ai bien une info comme celle-ci sur ma fiche de paie sauf qu'il m'arrive régulièrement de me planter lors de mes pointages en ligne. Donc la confiance que j'ai là-dessus est relativement faible. Sauf que j'imagine qu'aux yeux des impôts, si je dois justifier quelque chose, ça sera avec ça donc autant m'y conformer.


Si c'est les trajets boulot-maison, oui. Les frais réels portent bien leur nom, ce sont les frais réellement engagés. Le système de déduction des frais kilométriques des télétravailleurs est aligné sur celui des salariés classiques

----------


## Crashy

Merci ! Je m'en doutais un peu, mais j'ai tellement de mal avec le charabia fiscal que des fois je sais plus trop où j'en suis ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

> J'ai réussi à obtenir une attestation de mon employeur pour les jours de télétravail, mais effectivement c'est basé sur les jours que j'avais mis sur le système RH. Il faut être assez rigoureux là-dessus. Et bon, les RH aident pas. Au début du confinement, on devait envoyer un questionnaire pour dire si on était en télétravail ou sur site. Or j'ai appris quand j'ai demandé l'attestation qu'ils n'avaient pas gardé les questionnaires ni leurs résultats.... Seulement à partir du moment et la pose des jours de télétravail a été intégrée dans le système RH standard.
> Donc il a fallu que je repose tout rétroactivement dans le système. Effectivement, c'est mieux d'avoir tenu soi-même les comptes pour l'année 2020. Bon du coup 105 jours de télétravail en 2020.
> 
> J'ai fait les calculs et en comptant 50%/50% d'utilisation professionnelle/personnelle de la pièce de mon appart où il y a le bureau, en appliquant le pro-rata de surface 10m²/98m² et en prenant 105/365 de tous mes frais d'appartement (électricité, chauffage, charges, etc....) je suis en-dessous du minimum forfaitaire. Et ce même en rajoutant 50% de la chaise de bureau achetée en 2020 (même ratio d'utilisation pro/perso), la cotisation à la chambre des salariés et 50% pour l'achat d'un pack de cartouches d'imprimante...
> 
> Donc bon je déclare le montant forfaitaire. Mais au moins j'ai la conscience tranquille d'avoir fait le calcul pour vérifier.


Je crois me rappeler qu'en effet, tu avais déjà posté à ce sujet. Mais franchement, je crois que ça serait me lancer dans un truc un peu compliqué : je n'ai pas de pièce particulière pour le télétravail (pas de bureau, je suis sur la table du salon) donc tous ces prorata sont impossibles à justifier.




> Si c'est les trajets boulot-maison, oui. Les frais réels portent bien leur nom, ce sont les frais réellement engagés. Le système de déduction des frais kilométriques des télétravailleurs est aligné sur celui des salariés classiques


Je parlais bien de ça. C'est logique. Bon je verrais ce qui est indiqué sur mes fiches de paie pour les jours en TT.

----------


## Ithilsul

Yop ! 

Je vais faire préchauffer le topic puisque la période va s'y prêter.  ::rolleyes:: 


C'est ma première déclaration avec un nanfant à charge. Concubinage oblige, il est déclaré en charge partagée.


Cela signifie que, si on a été facturés de 600 € de frais de garde (crèche) sur l'année (avec des factures aux deux noms), on indiquera chacun 300 € dans la rubrique associée, c'est bien ça ? Cela permet, si j'ai bien compris, de bénéficier de 150 € chacun de crédit d'impôt.


Si ensuite on veut faire notre tambouille interne (c'est un seul parent qui a payé la totalité), celui qui n'a pas payé peut verser l'équivalent du crédit d'impôt à l'autre parent, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Ventilo

> Enfants mineurs ou handicapés quel que soit leur âge
> 
> Si vous avez des enfants mineurs ou handicapés, quel que soit leur âge, avec votre concubin et qu'ils sont reconnus par les deux parents, ils peuvent être :
> 
>     tous comptés à charge par l'un des parents ;
>     ou être répartis entre les deux parents. Le père et la mère déclarant chacun un enfant différent (un même enfant ne pouvant être compté à charge deux fois) ;
>     ou pour un même enfant ayant fait l'objet d'une charge équitablement partagée, l'enfant peut alors être assimilé à un enfant en garde alternée.
> 
> Ainsi, vous bénéficiez d'une majoration de parts (une demi-part pour chacun des deux premiers enfants et une part à compter du 3ème enfant à charge du même parent, le nombre de part est divisé par deux en cas d'enfant assimilé à un enfant en garde alternée).


En fonction de vos revenus respectifs, il est important de faire des simulations avec différents rattachement car certains effets de seuils sont très favorables.

----------


## Ithilsul

> En fonction de vos revenus respectifs, il est important de faire des simulations avec différents rattachement car certains effets de seuils sont très favorables.


On a malheureusement des revenus assez différents (+18 %) mais comme le bébé a un an, ça obligerait à reprendre tout le déclaratif de 2020, changer la déclaration d'enfant à charge, avec possible rattrapage pour les deux... Ce n'est pas un peu risqué ? Ça sera accepté par les impôts de changer d'avis comme ça ?
Il y a aussi l'impact auprès de la CAF...

La simulation, c'est de faire chacun notre déclaration et de voir le résultat avant de valider ?

----------


## Ventilo

Roupille corrigera si je me trompes, mais sur les déclarations séparés des concubins tu peux changer la personne qui prend en charge l'enfant chaque année.

Ya un simulateur sur impots.gouv sinon oui en faisant la decla sans valider et recommence.

Perso me pacser l'avait fait perdre 400 balles.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Cette année j'ai pas la déduction automatique de 10%, c'est normal?

----------


## Baron

> C'est ma première déclaration avec un nanfant à charge





> comme le bébé a un an, ça obligerait à reprendre tout le déclaratif de 2020, changer la déclaration d'enfant à charge


Là, déjà, je suis perdu...

Sinon bonne réponse de ventilo, entre parents consentants et qui ne déclarent pas en commun, vous choisissez comme vous voulez le rattachement chaque année. Mais attention, "_ seul le parent qui compte l'enfant à charge peut bénéficier du crédit d'impôt à condition que les pièces justificatives des sommes versées soient établies à son nom_" (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...ees-la-famille).

En résumé, si garde exclusive d'un parent, le crédit ne peut être utilisé que par lui. Si garde partagée, le crédit est réparti pour moitié sur chacun. Si j'étais vous, pour faciliter, je ferai un compte commun pour les dépenses communes et je ferai faire une facturation aux deux noms. Et vous payez avec le compte commun. Comme ça, vous pouvez faire les rattachements comme bon vous semble sans vous soucier des dépenses.




> Cette année j'ai pas la déduction automatique de 10%, c'est normal?


Bah non, c'est bizarre. C'est quoi cette affaire?  ::blink:: 

Enfin, tu parles d'un revenu salarié?

----------


## Ithilsul

> Là, déjà, je suis perdu...


Quand je parle du déclaratif de 2020 c'est sur les conditions du prélèvement à la source (on a chacun déclaré qu'il serait en alterné).




> Sinon bonne réponse de ventilo, entre parents consentants et qui ne déclarent pas en commun, vous choisissez comme vous voulez le rattachement chaque année. Mais attention, "_ seul le parent qui compte l'enfant à charge peut bénéficier du crédit d'impôt à condition que les pièces justificatives des sommes versées soient établies à son nom_" (https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...ees-la-famille).


En l'occurrence ça va, les factures sont aux deux noms. Enfin, j'espère que ce n'est pas "un seul des parents"...

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Bah non, c'est bizarre. C'est quoi cette affaire? 
> 
> Enfin, tu parles d'un revenu salarié?


Oui... j'ai vérifié l'année dernière j'avais bien la déduction 10%, et pas cette année... je pense que je vais devoir appeler le centre des impôts...

----------


## Aramchek

Jusque en Février j'ai touché des indemnité kilométrique de la part de mon employeur (9.88€ par jour) pour me rendre au travail.

Si je passe au frais réel je suis obligé de réintégrer au salaire ces indemnités dans la case correspondante ? Correcte ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Baron

Si tu calcules des frais réels et que tu y comptes les indemnités kilométriques, oui, il faut les ajouter (à inclure dans les salaires)



> Oui... j'ai vérifié l'année dernière j'avais bien la déduction 10%, et pas cette année... je pense que je vais devoir appeler le centre des impôts...


0809 401 401 ou bien la messagerie sécurisée, c'est mieux. J'ai (un peu) cherché mais je pige pas. Sans voir ta décla, je comprends pas. Même les retraités l'ont... Pour moi tu n'a pas déclaré en AJ, sinon c'est un bug que j'ai jamais vu.

----------


## Aramchek

> Si tu calcules des frais réels et que tu y comptes les indemnités kilométriques, oui, il faut les ajouter (à inclure dans les salaires)


Merci  :;):

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Si tu calcules des frais réels et que tu y comptes les indemnités kilométriques, oui, il faut les ajouter (à inclure dans les salaires)
> 0809 401 401 ou bien la messagerie sécurisée, c'est mieux. J'ai (un peu) cherché mais je pige pas. Sans voir ta décla, je comprends pas. Même les retraités l'ont... Pour moi tu n'a pas déclaré en AJ, sinon c'est un bug que j'ai jamais vu.


Merci je vais voir avec eux  :;):

----------


## Roupille

T'as pas opté pour les frais réels par hasard ?

----------


## Baron

Quand même, ça serait pas ça?  :^_^:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Petite question, vu que je fais ma 1e décla en France depuis que le prélèvement à la source a été mis en place.

Je remplis ma déclaration sur mon espace impots.gouv.fr, et arrivé à la fameuse case 1AJ, j'y retrouve bien le montant correct dans la partie "Traitements et salaires connus".
Par contre, la case d'en-dessous que je ne connaissais pas, "Retenue à la source", est vide alors que j'ai bien eu de l'argent retenu tous les mois pour le prélèvement à la source  ::huh:: 

Comme je n'ai pas envie de faire une connerie je préfère demander avant, j'ai juste à faire une addition des montants prélevés tous les mois sur mes fiches de paie et rentrer le résultat dans la case qui va bien, y a pas de coeff à appliquer ou autre subtilité que j'ignorerais ?

Merci !

----------


## frostphoenyx

> T'as pas opté pour les frais réels par hasard ?





> Quand même, ça serait pas ça?


Non !

----------


## Baron

Ca me parait surréaliste ton truc...




> Petite question, vu que je fais ma 1e décla en France depuis que le prélèvement à la source a été mis en place.
> 
> Je remplis ma déclaration sur mon espace impots.gouv.fr, et arrivé à la fameuse case 1AJ, j'y retrouve bien le montant correct dans la partie "Traitements et salaires connus".
> Par contre, la case d'en-dessous que je ne connaissais pas, "Retenue à la source", est vide alors que j'ai bien eu de l'argent retenu tous les mois pour le prélèvement à la source 
> 
> Comme je n'ai pas envie de faire une connerie je préfère demander avant, j'ai juste à faire une addition des montants prélevés tous les mois sur mes fiches de paie et rentrer le résultat dans la case qui va bien, y a pas de coeff à appliquer ou autre subtilité que j'ignorerais ?
> 
> Merci !


Non tu peux faire ça, pas de souci.

----------


## Roupille

> Petite question, vu que je fais ma 1e décla en France depuis que le prélèvement à la source a été mis en place.
> 
> Je remplis ma déclaration sur mon espace impots.gouv.fr, et arrivé à la fameuse case 1AJ, j'y retrouve bien le montant correct dans la partie "Traitements et salaires connus".
> Par contre, la case d'en-dessous que je ne connaissais pas, "Retenue à la source", est vide alors que j'ai bien eu de l'argent retenu tous les mois pour le prélèvement à la source 
> 
> Comme je n'ai pas envie de faire une connerie je préfère demander avant, j'ai juste à faire une addition des montants prélevés tous les mois sur mes fiches de paie et rentrer le résultat dans la case qui va bien, y a pas de coeff à appliquer ou autre subtilité que j'ignorerais ?
> 
> Merci !


Ca doit être l'encadré 8 Prélèvement à la source. Normalement c'est pré-rempli de ce qui a été prélevé sur tes salaires.
Normalement car le tiers collecteur ( ton employeur ) peut faire des erreurs.

Ta méthode est la bonne. Faut prendre ses bulletins de paie et ajouter les prélèvements PAS qui manquent

Edit : Grillé  :Emo:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Merci à vous, je vais faire ça alors  :;):

----------


## Pelpel

Mon père a donné/légué (je ne sais pas exactement quelle est le terme sorry) à mon frère ma soeur et moi la maison de sa mère, dont il avait hérité, en nu propriété.
Tout a été fait dans les règles et au niveau impôts rien à payer car on était (juste) en dessous de la limite pour qu'il n'y ait pas de droit de donation à payer.
Jusque là tout va bien.
Mon père a mis cette maison en location depuis la mort de ma grand mère et maintenant il veut nous donner à mon frère ma sœur et moi le loyer qu'il touche de cette location.
Ca représente en gros 300€ par mois par personne. 
Est-ce qu'il faudra déclarer chaque année la somme reçue comme une donation ? Qui devra faire la déclaration ? Les enfants et les parents ou juste les enfants ?
Quel pourcentage il faudra payer aux impôts sur cette somme reçue ?

Je demande tout ça parce que je préfère faire les choses dans les règles mais je sais que mon père s'il peut "gruger" pour éviter de payer des impôts le fera.

----------


## Praetor

Alors pour la donation j'en sais rien, mais pour le loyer ton père doit le déclarer en revenu foncier. Il a l'usufruit, il encaisse le loyer, c'est son revenu, faut le déclarer. Si ensuite il veut vous donner à chacun 300 balles par mois c'est une autre histoire qui n'a rien à voir avec la maison.

----------


## MiniaAr

Ca semble plus compliqué que cela.




> S'il renonce aux loyers au profit du nu-propriétaire, il y aura une double imposition, sur l'usufruitier et sur le nu-propriétaire ;


Source:https://www.pap.fr/patrimoine/transm...e%20démembré.

On va avoir besoin de nos spécialistes locaux pour savoir ce que représente cette double imposition.

----------


## MiniaAr

Une autre source:



> Abandon de loyers au profit du nu-propriétaire : Le sort fiscal de l'abandon des loyers par l'usufruitier au profit du nu-propriétaire diffère selon que cet abandon s'accompagne d'une renonciation à usufruit constatée ou non par un acte.
> 
> Ainsi, lorsque des parents qui ont fait donation de la nue-propriété d'immeubles à leurs enfants dans le cadre d'une donation-partage, abandonnent purement et simplement, sans contrepartie, à ceux-ci, les revenus (loyers ou fermages) de ces immeubles dont ils s'étaient réservé l'usufruit, il convient de distinguer entre deux hypothèses :
> 
> - si l'abandon des revenus s'accompagne d'une renonciation à usufruit constatée par un acte donnant ouverture au droit de mutation à titre gratuit ou à titre onéreux selon les conditions de la convention, les loyers cessent d'être imposables au nom des parents pour être imposables entre les mains des enfants. Il en serait de même si en l'absence d'un acte constatant l'abandon de l'usufruit, l'administration était en mesure d'établir, comme elle est en droit de le faire, que la donation de la seule nue-propriété dissimule en réalité une donation de la pleine propriété du bien et n'a pour but que de faire échapper aux droits de mutation à titre gratuit la valeur de l'usufruit du bien transmis ;
> 
> - à défaut d'acte constatant la transmission de l'usufruit ou du rétablissement de la portée véritable de la donation-partage, l'administration est en droit de se prévaloir de l'apparence de l'acte ayant démembré la propriété au titre duquel l'usufruitier est seul bénéficiaire des fruits que l'immeuble peut produire. Les revenus résultant de la location de cet immeuble sont, en conséquence, imposables à son nom. L'abandon des loyers au profit du nu-propriétaire constitue une libéralité qui est sans influence sur le montant de son revenu imposable. Quant aux sommes encaissées par le nu-propriétaire, elles ont, dans la situation évoquée, le caractère de profits qui se renouvellent régulièrement. Dès lors, en application de l'article 92 du CGI, ces sommes sont imposables au nom de l'intéressé dans la catégorie des bénéfices non commerciaux.


Source: https://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/1...30-30-20120912

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'après ce que je lis, peut être que justement ton père a déjà grugé en faisant le démembrement de la propriété et en tentant de dissimuler une donation en pleine propriété.  ::ninja:: 

Le risque fiscal semble que l'administration vienne mettre son nez dans vos affaires de famille. Toujours un plaisir évidemment.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> 0809 401 401 ou bien la messagerie sécurisée, c'est mieux. J'ai (un peu) cherché mais je pige pas. Sans voir ta décla, je comprends pas. Même les retraités l'ont... Pour moi tu n'a pas déclaré en AJ, sinon c'est un bug que j'ai jamais vu.


Du coup je regardais à nouveau ma déclaration, et j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil pour moi.
Ou, en tout cas, si j'ai eu un abattement de 10%, c'est la première année où ça n'apparait pas clairement (genre une liste salaire puis une ligne -10% salaire puis une ligne finale)

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Pour ma part j'ai remarqué que sur le récapitulatif que tu peux télécharger à la fin, certaines choses que j'avais déclarées n'apparaissent pas, et les -10% non plus. J'ai demandé confirmation de tout était en ordre via la messagerie, ils viennent de me confirmer que les différentes cases manquantes dans le récap sont bien prises en compte de leur côté. Y'a peut-être un soucis ou un changement de contenu sur le récap par rapport aux années précédentes.

----------


## Super Cookies

> Mon père a donné/légué (je ne sais pas exactement quelle est le terme sorry) à mon frère ma soeur et moi la maison de sa mère, dont il avait hérité, en nu propriété.
> Tout a été fait dans les règles et au niveau impôts rien à payer car on était (juste) en dessous de la limite pour qu'il n'y ait pas de droit de donation à payer.
> Jusque là tout va bien.
> Mon père a mis cette maison en location depuis la mort de ma grand mère et maintenant il veut nous donner à mon frère ma sœur et moi le loyer qu'il touche de cette location.
> Ca représente en gros 300€ par mois par personne. 
> Est-ce qu'il faudra déclarer chaque année la somme reçue comme une donation ? Qui devra faire la déclaration ? Les enfants et les parents ou juste les enfants ?
> Quel pourcentage il faudra payer aux impôts sur cette somme reçue ?
> 
> Je demande tout ça parce que je préfère faire les choses dans les règles mais je sais que mon père s'il peut "gruger" pour éviter de payer des impôts le fera.


Tu peux également demandé au notaire qui a fait la donation. Il pourra te trouver la meilleure solution. Attention, je ne sais pas si cette prestation est tarifée par l'état ou si elle dépend du notaire.

----------


## Roupille

> Une autre source:
> 
> Source: https://bofip.impots.gouv.fr/bofip/1...30-30-20120912
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> D'après ce que je lis, peut être que justement ton père a déjà grugé en faisant le démembrement de la propriété et en tentant de dissimuler une donation en pleine propriété. 
> 
> Le risque fiscal semble que l'administration vienne mettre son nez dans vos affaires de famille. Toujours un plaisir évidemment.


Ca a l'air d'être une bonne réponse collective de Canards.
Comme l'a dit Praetor, en absence d'acte de renonciation à l'usufruit, c'est celui-ci qui doit déclarer des revenus fonciers ( et payer l'IR ). Si ces revenus sont ensuite "redonnés", ils deviennent également imposables dans les mains de celui qui les perçoit ( catégorie des BNC ).
S'il y a un acte et des droits de mutations payés et c'est le bénéficiaire qui déclare les loyers et paye l'impôt.

Ensuite il y a effectivement le cas d'une donation en pleine-propriété dissimulée  ::ninja::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Pour ma part j'ai remarqué que sur le récapitulatif que tu peux télécharger à la fin, certaines choses que j'avais déclarées n'apparaissent pas, et les -10% non plus. J'ai demandé confirmation de tout était en ordre via la messagerie, ils viennent de me confirmer que les différentes cases manquantes dans le récap sont bien prises en compte de leur côté. Y'a peut-être un soucis ou un changement de contenu sur le récap par rapport aux années précédentes.


Ahhh Ok ça n'apparait peut être pas alors... mais je trouve le montant final très élevé. Genre 2,5 fois plus élevé par rapport à l'année dernière pour un truc comme 1000 euros de plus annuel.

----------


## Pelpel

> Ca a l'air d'être une bonne réponse collective de Canards.
> Comme l'a dit Praetor, en absence d'acte de renonciation à l'usufruit, c'est celui-ci qui doit déclarer des revenus fonciers ( et payer l'IR ). Si ces revenus sont ensuite "redonnés", ils deviennent également imposables dans les mains de celui qui les perçoit ( catégorie des BNC ).
> S'il y a un acte et des droits de mutations payés et c'est le bénéficiaire qui déclare les loyers et paye l'impôt.
> 
> Ensuite il y a effectivement le cas d'une donation en pleine-propriété dissimulée


Merci pour les réponses (à toi et aux autres  ::): )

Par contre ça je comprends pas ce que ça veut dire :




> S'il y a un acte et des droits de mutations payés et c'est le bénéficiaire qui déclare les loyers et paye l'impôt.


Et enfin concernant ça :




> Ensuite il y a effectivement le cas d'une donation en pleine-propriété dissimulée


Là je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit le cas. La donation en usufruit et le "don" des loyers sont deux événements indépendants : ma frangine a décidé d'acheter une maison du coup mes parents ont décidé de lui filer une partie du loyer pour l'aider dans son achat et donc de filer la même chose à mon frère et moi.

----------


## MiniaAr

Pas d'inquiétude, je me suis permis cette allusion uniquement parce que tu mentionnait qu'il était possible que ton père essaie de limiter son empreinte fiscale.
Si les deux événements sont bien déconnectés, ça devrait aller mais après est-ce que ça empêche l'administration fiscale de poser la question? Difficile à savoir à l'avance.

----------


## Ithilsul

Yo !

Je reviens sur une question que j'ai posée précédemment pour une clarification.





> On a malheureusement des revenus assez différents (+18 %) mais comme le bébé a un an, ça obligerait à reprendre tout le déclaratif de 2020, changer la déclaration d'enfant à charge, avec possible rattrapage pour les deux... Ce n'est pas un peu risqué ? Ça sera accepté par les impôts de changer d'avis comme ça ?
> Il y a aussi l'impact auprès de la CAF...
> 
> La simulation, c'est de faire chacun notre déclaration et de voir le résultat avant de valider ?


On est en train de faire les simulations. Cependant, je pense à un truc : est-ce qu'on peut vraiment revenir sur la déclaration initiale du prélèvement à la source, où on disait "garde alternée" ? Parce que ça implique que si on passe en garde exclusive d'un des deux parents, le taux de prélèvement à la source de l'un des deux a été largement sous-évalué. Est-ce que ce n'est pas un coup à prendre une douille pour "mauvaise estimation du prélèvement total" ?

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Hello !
Petites questions pratiques sur la déclaration du prélèvement à la source :

J'ai retrouvé un boulot en Janvier 2020 à un salaire inférieur à ce que je recevais de Pole Emploi.
Ma conseillère Pole Emploi m'a conseillé de toujours déclaré ma situation et je reçois un complément tous les mois. 

Sur la déclaration j'ai bien ce revenu d'indiqué mais pas de ligne concernant le PAS correspondant, qui lui m'a été transmis par Pole Emploi.
Est-ce que je dois l'ajouter à la déclaration ? (et si oui où?)

----------


## Baron

Il n'y a pas assez de précision : si je suis bien, PE a prélevé le PAS sur ton revenu complémentaire, mais ton employeur n'a rien fait sur ce qu'il te versait, c'est ça?




> Mon père a donné/légué (je ne sais pas exactement quelle est le terme sorry) à mon frère ma soeur et moi la maison de sa mère, dont il avait hérité, en nu propriété.
> Tout a été fait dans les règles et au niveau impôts rien à payer car on était (juste) en dessous de la limite pour qu'il n'y ait pas de droit de donation à payer.
> Jusque là tout va bien.
> Mon père a mis cette maison en location depuis la mort de ma grand mère et maintenant il veut nous donner à mon frère ma sœur et moi le loyer qu'il touche de cette location.
> Ca représente en gros 300€ par mois par personne. 
> Est-ce qu'il faudra déclarer chaque année la somme reçue comme une donation ? Qui devra faire la déclaration ? Les enfants et les parents ou juste les enfants ?
> Quel pourcentage il faudra payer aux impôts sur cette somme reçue ?
> 
> Je demande tout ça parce que je préfère faire les choses dans les règles mais je sais que mon père s'il peut "gruger" pour éviter de payer des impôts le fera.


Il y a plein de choses pertinentes qui ont été répondues déjà mais effectivement, j'ai un problème avec ce montage. S'il est usufruitier, il a dû signer le bal et doit donc percevoir les revenus fonciers. Le fait de vous donner l'argent reçu ressemble à un abus de droit visant à minorer l'actif transmis, ce que corrobore ton information "_on était (juste) en dessous de la limite_". Si j'étais à la tête du pôle de contrôle patrimonial compétent, il prendrait un carton. Ce type de dossier arrive souvent devant le juge et ce sont les éléments de circonstance qui emportent sa conviction. Donc, être juste en-dessous des droits à payer, avec la totalité des revenus reversés, en absence de déclaration notarié ou manuelle de dons versés, votre compte est bon. Et les sanctions sont dissuasives, je te le dis tout net. Je ne connais pas les enjeux mais si tu veux éviter d'être ennuyé, il vaut mieux écrire à la direction départementale (division  des affaires juridique) pour leur demander comment tu dois déclarer l'argent perçu (avec accusé de réception). Et je vous recommande chaudement d'éviter que l'argent versé par votre père corresponde pile poil aux loyers perçus. Dans ces conditions, il ne devrait pas y avoir de conséquence fâcheuse.




> Du coup je regardais à nouveau ma déclaration, et j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil pour moi.
> Ou, en tout cas, si j'ai eu un abattement de 10%, c'est la première année où ça n'apparait pas clairement (genre une liste salaire puis une ligne -10% salaire puis une ligne finale)


Bon je réponds pour tous ceux qui ont soulevé le truc : si vous avez pris l'info lors de la télédéclaration, pas de crainte : il n'y a pas de changement de législation de toute façon. Attendez votre avis définitif pour constater qu'ils sont bien pris en compte.




> Yo !
> 
> Je reviens sur une question que j'ai posée précédemment pour une clarification.
> 
> On est en train de faire les simulations. Cependant, je pense à un truc : est-ce qu'on peut vraiment revenir sur la déclaration initiale du prélèvement à la source, où on disait "garde alternée" ? Parce que ça implique que si on passe en garde exclusive d'un des deux parents, le taux de prélèvement à la source de l'un des deux a été largement sous-évalué. Est-ce que ce n'est pas un coup à prendre une douille pour "mauvaise estimation du prélèvement total" ?


Oui mais l'autre parent l'aura grandement surévalué donc ça compense. On ne sanctionne que les petits malins, pas ceux qui déclarent des dispositions différentes de celles qu'ils avaient anticipées lors de la déclaration de changement de situation.

----------


## Cedski

Oui on ne voit pas le -10% sur le recap mais le montant du revenu pris en compte correspond bien au salaire net -10%. En tout cas chez moi.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Il n'y a pas assez de précision : si je suis bien, PE a prélevé le PAS sur ton revenu complémentaire, mais ton employeur n'a rien fait sur ce qu'il te versait, c'est ça?


Sur mon revenu Pole Emploi, ils ont bien prélevé le PAS mais il n'apparait dans les lignes de la déclaration pré-remplie
Mon employeur a bien prélevé le PAS sur le revenu qu'il me verse mais la somme ne correspond pas sur la déclaration pré-remplie

Mais en fait, dans le récapitulatif de la déclaration avant de rentrer dans les lignes si je veux modifier, ben les sommes déclarées sont bien les bonnes dans les totaux
Donc je ne comprends rien  ::sad::  et au final ça a l'air bon  ::|:

----------


## Baron

:WTF: 

Y a des trucs bizarres cette année...

----------


## Pelpel

> Il y a plein de choses pertinentes qui ont été répondues déjà mais effectivement, j'ai un problème avec ce montage. S'il est usufruitier, il a dû signer le bal et doit donc percevoir les revenus fonciers. Le fait de vous donner l'argent reçu ressemble à un abus de droit visant à minorer l'actif transmis, ce que corrobore ton information "_on était (juste) en dessous de la limite_". Si j'étais à la tête du pôle de contrôle patrimonial compétent, il prendrait un carton. Ce type de dossier arrive souvent devant le juge et ce sont les éléments de circonstance qui emportent sa conviction. Donc, être juste en-dessous des droits à payer, avec la totalité des revenus reversés, en absence de déclaration notarié ou manuelle de dons versés, votre compte est bon. Et les sanctions sont dissuasives, je te le dis tout net. Je ne connais pas les enjeux mais si tu veux éviter d'être ennuyé, il vaut mieux écrire à la direction départementale (division  des affaires juridique) pour leur demander comment tu dois déclarer l'argent perçu (avec accusé de réception). Et je vous recommande chaudement d'éviter que l'argent versé par votre père corresponde pile poil aux loyers perçus. Dans ces conditions, il ne devrait pas y avoir de conséquence fâcheuse.


 :WTF: 

Bon va falloir que je parle à mon paternel. 
Parce que sur ce coup là il n'y a vraiment pas envie de truander, mes parents ont décidé de filer de l'argent à ma sœur pour l'aider dans son achat immobilier (et donc de donner la même chose à mon frère et moi). Si ma sœur n'avait pas décidé d'acheter, ils auraient gardé cet argent.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Y a des trucs bizarres cette année...


Je ne te le fais pas dire.
J'ai adhéré à une association, ils ne m'ont pas fait de certificat.
Je vérifie : le chèque est bien passé l'année dernière.
Je leur demande un certificat pour le déclarer aux impôts. 
Réponse : appelez -nous qu'on en discute.
What ?  ::O:

----------


## Cedski

je déclare jamais les dons que je fais aux assoc'....
C'est marrant mais je trouve ça pas logique de retirer de mes impots mes dons.... Je ne vois pas le rapport. Si je fais un don c'est pas pour avoir une réduction d’impôt.

Mais à chaque fois que j'explique les gens me regardent bizarrement....  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

> Je ne te le fais pas dire.
> J'ai adhéré à une association, ils ne m'ont pas fait de certificat.
> Je vérifie : le chèque est bien passé l'année dernière.
> Je leur demande un certificat pour le déclarer aux impôts. 
> Réponse : appelez -nous qu'on en discute.
> What ?


Vazy. 

Balance  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> je déclare jamais les dons que je fais aux assoc'....
> C'est marrant mais je trouve ça pas logique de retirer de mes impots mes dons.... Je ne vois pas le rapport. Si je fais un don c'est pas pour avoir une réduction d’impôt.
> 
> Mais à chaque fois que j'explique les gens me regardent bizarrement....


Disons que la façon de voir les choses a son importance.
En ce qui me concerne, je voyais ça comme un abondement. Je verse X à une association que je considère importante et l'État (les autres contribuables) versent X/3 (en gros) en plus. Donc plus je verse, et plus y a d'abondement (enfin y a une limite quand même).

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Balance


Faut que je les appelle, ils ont peut-être une bonne raison, genre ce n'est pas eux qui ont encaissé le chèque ?
C'est juste que je n'aime pas le téléphone, je suis timide  ::cry::

----------


## Ventilo

Amha ils veulent juste te faire de la pub pour que tu refasses un chèque.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Oui mais l'autre parent l'aura grandement surévalué donc ça compense. On ne sanctionne que les petits malins, pas ceux qui déclarent des dispositions différentes de celles qu'ils avaient anticipées lors de la déclaration de changement de situation.


Merci pour la réponse claire (et rassurante, qui plus est !).





> Faut que je les appelle, ils ont peut-être une bonne raison, genre ce n'est pas eux qui ont encaissé le chèque ?
> C'est juste que je n'aime pas le téléphone, je suis timide


"Désolée, je suis muette".

----------


## glupsglups

> je déclare jamais les dons que je fais aux assoc'....
> C'est marrant mais je trouve ça pas logique de retirer de mes impots mes dons.... Je ne vois pas le rapport. Si je fais un don c'est pas pour avoir une réduction d’impôt.
> 
> Mais à chaque fois que j'explique les gens me regardent bizarrement....


Ah je suis bien d'accord.
Un don est un don, si c'est donner d'un coté pour récupérer de l'autre ça n'a plus de sens.

C'est bien une niche fiscal que je dézinguerai en priorité.

Personnellement je ne mange pas de ce pain là, je ne fait pas de dons  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ah je suis bien d'accord.
> Un don est un don, si c'est donner d'un coté pour récupérer de l'autre ça n'a plus de sens.
> 
> C'est bien une niche fiscal que je dézinguerai en priorité.
> 
> Personnellement je ne mange pas de ce pain là, je ne fait pas de dons


Ou alors tu en profites pour donner deux fois plus !  ::w00t:: 

Par contre je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une niche fiscale, que tu bénéficies ou pas du crédit d'impôt dessus, ça reste une dépense "en pure perte".

----------


## glupsglups

Comme la totalité des niches fiscales ?
Tu paies moins que tu devrais mais dans tous les cas il faut sortir de l'argent de sa poche.

----------


## Praetor

Les niches fiscales sont juste des subventions pour encourager les dépenses dans ces domaines. Les dons aux associations sont déductibles car elles font un travail que l’État juge utile et en encourageant ainsi les dons ça ne lui coûte qu'un tiers de ce qu'il aurait à payer s'il devait subventionner ces associations.

----------


## glupsglups

C'est là où on ne sera pas d'accord.
Si l'état veut payer il paie. Si le citoyen veut payer il paie.

Mais avec le système actuel un citoyen impose à l'état et donc à l'ensemble des contribuables de financer tout et n'importe quoi. J'imagine que la déduction concerne toutes les assoc 1901, donc c'est très large et certainement pas reconnu comme indispensable.

Après c'est mon avis perso, mais la communication qui tourne autour de la défiscalisation des dons me dégoute.
Il y a quelques années, j'avais vu des affiches dans le métro pour une assoc mettant en avant la défiscalisation, des dirigeant d'assoc à la télé qui disaient cash, qu'il fallait donner pour faire baisser les rentrées fiscal de l'état et protester contre lui, bref :Gerbe:

----------


## Praetor

> J'imagine que la déduction concerne toutes les assoc 1901, donc c'est très large et certainement pas reconnu comme indispensable.


Nope, seulement celles reconnues d'utilité publique ou d’intérêt général: https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...s-associations

Du coup tout ton post est à coté de la plaque.

----------


## Thigr

> Ou alors tu en profites pour donner deux fois plus ! 
> Par contre je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une niche fiscale, que tu bénéficies ou pas du crédit d'impôt dessus, ça reste une dépense "en pure perte".


Si tu fais un "don" à une de tes fondations/associations que tu as créés, ca peut commencer à faire de l'optimisation.

----------


## glupsglups

> Nope, seulement celles reconnues d'utilité publique ou d’intérêt général: https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...s-associations
> 
> Du coup tout ton post est à coté de la plaque.


https://www.economie.gouv.fr/cedef/a...nteret-general




> Une association d'intérêt général est, en droit fiscal français, un organisme qui peut, au vu des critères de l'administration fiscale, émettre des reçus fiscaux au bénéfice de ses donateurs.
> 
> Les associations concernées par ce statut présentent un caractère philanthropique, éducatif, scientifique, social, humanitaire, sportif, familial, culturel ou concourant à la mise en valeur du patrimoine artistique, la défense de l’environnement naturel.
> 
> Les conditions requises pour cette reconnaissance sont :
> 
>     une activité non lucrative
>     une gestion désintéressée
>     un cercle étendu de bénéficiaires


Tout et n'importe quoi donc.
Le fait est qu'il n'y a pas d'abondement, TU paie puis Tu te fait rembourser.
Après chacun à sa conscience hein si ça te fait du bien de donner en ton nom sachant qu'en fait c'est le contribuable qui paie tant mieux pour toi.

Je te laisse le soin si tu le souhaite, de m'expliquer que je suis à coté de la plaque.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le but du topic et j’arrête le HS pour ma part.

----------


## Markus

Bonjour,
Pour la première fois je dois déclarer les revenus de madame qui a commencé une activité en libérale courant 2020. Elle a pris un comptable qui lui a réalisé ses comptes annuels et fourni un formulaire 2035 renseigné.
Je ne sais pas ce que je dois en faire.  ::):  Je suppose que je dois reporter son bénéfice dans une case de la 2042 ou tout du moins joindre la 2035 mais je ne sais pas comment faire.  ::(: 
Forcément on est samedi, donc je ne peux pas appeler la comptable. Je vous pose donc la question. Au pire j’appellerai le comptable lundi.

----------


## Roupille

En général, le comptable s'occupe de la partie 2035 BNC qui doit être télé-transmise aux Impôts des Entreprises ( en principe c'est aussi en ce moment ).
Le bénéfice ou déficit est à reporter sur l'annexe de la déclaration des revenus dédiée aux revenus des professions non salariées.

Sur cette annexe, 2 parties vont concerner les BNC suivant qu'ils soient professionnels ou non-professionels ( n’est pas exercé à titre habituel et constant et dans un but lucratif ).
Une fois la bonne partie identifiée, il faut aller dans la zone "déclaration contrôlée".
Dans cette zone, il y a "revenus imposables" pour le cas d'un bénéfice et "déficit" pour le cas d'un.... déficit

Et enfin il faut voir si Mme passe par un OGA ( Organisme de Gestion Agréé ) / viseur ou pas. 
Si elle est adhérents d’un OGA, elle doit avoir une attestation et un n° d'adhérent. Ou Votre comptable est agréé dit “viseur” et il devrait vous l'avoir indiqué.

S'il n'y a ni OGA ni comptable viseur, il faut choisir la colonne "sans" et le bénéfice est majoré automatiquement de 20%

----------


## Markus

Merci Roupille. Je vais retourner voir ce soir.  Et oui elle est inscrite à un AGA

----------


## Roupille

OGA, AGA, GAGA  ::wacko::

----------


## Bouyi

Salut les coins,

Ma compagne est enseignante et a des heures sup défiscalisées à déclarer, sauf que son revenu imposable déclaré par l'éducation nationale englobe le salaire classique et ces heures sup, ce qui se constate malheureusement par une case 1GH vide. 
Alors perso ça me semble évident qu'il faut donc retirer le montant des heures sup du montant imposable fourni aux impôts par son employeur pour le mettre dans cette case 1GH, mais est-ce que j'ai raison ?

----------


## Roupille

A vérifier sur les bulletins de salaire.
On est toujours tributaire de la qualité des informations déclarées par l'employeur qui est dans ce cas... ben nous  ::ninja:: 

Tu peux rectifier comme tu l'as indiqué. Pas de souci.

----------


## Markus

> En général, le comptable s'occupe de la partie 2035 BNC qui doit être télé-transmise aux Impôts des Entreprises ( en principe c'est aussi en ce moment ).
> Le bénéfice ou déficit est à reporter sur l'annexe de la déclaration des revenus dédiée aux revenus des professions non salariées.
> 
> Sur cette annexe, 2 parties vont concerner les BNC suivant qu'ils soient professionnels ou non-professionels ( n’est pas exercé à titre habituel et constant et dans un but lucratif ).
> Une fois la bonne partie identifiée, il faut aller dans la zone "déclaration contrôlée".
> Dans cette zone, il y a "revenus imposables" pour le cas d'un bénéfice et "déficit" pour le cas d'un.... déficit
> 
> Et enfin il faut voir si Mme passe par un OGA ( Organisme de Gestion Agréé ) / viseur ou pas. 
> Si elle est adhérents d’un OGA, elle doit avoir une attestation et un n° d'adhérent. Ou Votre comptable est agréé dit “viseur” et il devrait vous l'avoir indiqué.
> ...


J'ai ajouté le bon formulaire, le site connaissait déjà mon épouse, et le montant était déjà renseigné.  ::): 

Encore merci Roupille

----------


## Bouyi

> A vérifier sur les bulletins de salaire.
> On est toujours tributaire de la qualité des informations déclarées par l'employeur qui est dans ce cas... ben nous 
> 
> Tu peux rectifier comme tu l'as indiqué. Pas de souci.


Sur les bulletins de salaire, tout est compris, et le montant annuel à déclarer indiqué sur le bulletin de décembre est bien celui affiché sur la déclaration d'impôts. 
Merci  :;):

----------


## Markus

Déclaration remplie. Par contre je n'ai pas eu d'estimation du montant que nous allions avoir à payer... C'est normal ?

J'ai juste eu la proposition de changement de taux du prélèvement à la source et la proposition que pour madame ça soit prélevé sur notre compte courant étant donné qu'elle n'a pas d'employeur.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le fait est qu'il n'y a pas d'abondement, TU paie puis Tu te fait rembourser.
> Après chacun à sa conscience hein si ça te fait du bien de donner en ton nom sachant qu'en fait c'est le contribuable qui paie tant mieux pour toi.


Bah non. C'est juste une manière de voir les choses. 
Et à l'échelle de l'État, cette "niche fiscale" est totalement compréhensible : il est délégué à chaque citoyen de décider quelle association est la meilleure et mérite un coup de pouce. C'est tout à fait similaire au fait que ce sont ces citoyens qui font ces associations d'ailleurs. En gros, l'État n'a ni les moyens ni la volonté (et d'ailleurs, c'est heureux, sauf si tu veux vivre en Chine) de mettre son nez *dans tout*.
D'ailleurs, ça existe aussi en Australie, et j'imagine dans beaucoup d'autres pays.

Le fait que tu ne comprennes pas (ou refuse de comprendre, c'est peut-être un choix) que les niches fiscales sont une incitation/subvention envers quelque chose que l'État veut voir développé mais dont il ne veut pas se mêler directement, est un peu triste. Ta position est très 'tout est noir ou tout est blanc'.

----------


## Pinkipou

> Et à l'échelle de l'État, cette "niche fiscale" est totalement compréhensible : il est délégué à chaque citoyen *contribuant à l'IR* de décider quelle association est la meilleure et mérite un coup de pouce.


J'ai complété parce que ce mécanisme est loin d'être neutre en accordant un avantage financier aux choix effectués par les 5 déciles supérieurs des foyers (en France) qui disposent déjà d'une capacité supérieure à faire des dons.
Et pour les dons aux partis politiques cela favorise une plus grande exposition des partis soutenant les intérêts de ces déciles supérieurs via les frais de campagne qu'ils sont capables d'engager (rares sont ceux qui peuvent atteindre les plafonds fixer par la loi).

On peut aussi se poser la question de savoir si la répartition monétaire de ces choix individuels va effectivement dans le sens de l'intérêt général du moment.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous allez me faire sentir mal de vouloir déduire mon don de ma fiscalité  ::cry::

----------


## Ventilo

> Vous allez me faire sentir mal de vouloir déduire mon don de ma fiscalité


Rappelle toi que tes impots financent toutes les réductions à la con, genre changement de chaudière et isolation du toit avec les détritus de la déchetterie voisine  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Faut pas voir un don de 30€ defiscalisé à 66% comme un don de 30€, mais comme un don de 10€ + un abondement de l'état de 20€

----------


## Praetor

> Vous allez me faire sentir mal de vouloir déduire mon don de ma fiscalité


Faut pas voir ça comme un "remboursement" de l’État. Tu donnes et l’État abonde, le remboursement sur les impôts c'est parce que tu as avancé la part de l’État.

C'est une manière pour l’État de mettre un peu de démocratie directe dans ses dépenses. Si les citoyens jugent qu'une association fait un boulot utile au point de lui faire des dons, l'Etat abonde ces dons sous la forme de réductions d'impôts (ce qui permet de donner plus vu qu'on en récupère une partie).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Rappelle toi que tes impots financent toutes les réductions à la con, genre changement de chaudière et isolation du toit avec les détritus de la déchetterie voisine


Les impôts financent aussi une partie de ton ticket de métro ou de train, et d'autres services publics. Est-ce que ceux qui râlent contre cette "niche fiscale" exigent aussi que l'on paye le vrai prix d'un voyage en train? Ou est-ce qu'il refusent de prendre le train pour ne pas forcer les autres contribuables à payer pour eux? Et inversement, ont-ils été sur les ronds-points pour manifester contre les taxes qui augmentent le vrai prix des voyages en voiture pour donner de l'argent aux autres contribuables? Si on refuse que l’État utilise la fiscalité pour encourager ou décourager des comportements, faut être cohérent.

----------


## Roupille

> Déclaration remplie. Par contre je n'ai pas eu d'estimation du montant que nous allions avoir à payer... C'est normal ?
> 
> J'ai juste eu la proposition de changement de taux du prélèvement à la source et la proposition que pour madame ça soit prélevé sur notre compte courant étant donné qu'elle n'a pas d'employeur.


J'ai vu le montant estimatif quand j'ai fait la mienne ( et ce que j'allais payer en plus  :Emo:  ). C'est pas hyper visible mais en revenant sur ton compte tu pourras p-ê consulter le pdf qui récapitule ta décla.
Tiens d'ailleurs, je demande toujours a reçevoir ma décla papier et le montant estimatif est aussi renseigné dessus ( en absence de changement bien sur ).

Pour l'histoire des réductions d'impôts, dites-vous que parfois il est plus rapide / rentable / pratique pour l'Etat d'orienter les dépenses des ménages à travers ce mécanisme plutôt que d'arroser de subventions qui peuvent rater leur cible.




> C'est une manière pour l’État de mettre un peu de démocratie directe dans ses dépenses.


C'est beau ça, je le note pour le ressortir à nos usagers des services publics  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est une manière pour l’État de mettre un peu de démocratie directe dans ses dépenses. Si les citoyens jugent qu'une association fait un boulot utile au point de lui faire des dons, l'Etat abonde ces dons sous la forme de réductions d'impôts (ce qui permet de donner plus vu qu'on en récupère une partie).


Je vois les choses exactement de la même manière, mais c'est encore mieux en mettant l'expression 'démocratie directe'.
Par contre, je prends la remarque de Pinkipou, ça ne concerne en effet qu'une partie de la population.
Mais quelque part, pour moi, c'est plutôt parce que l'IR n'est pas universel et qu'il devrait l'être (quitte à avoir d'autres niches pour qu'au final, ça fasse plus ou moins toujours 0).

----------


## Janer

> Je vois les choses exactement de la même manière, mais c'est encore mieux en mettant l'expression 'démocratie directe'.
> Par contre, je prends la remarque de Pinkipou, ça ne concerne en effet qu'une partie de la population.
> Mais quelque part, pour moi, c'est plutôt parce que l'IR n'est pas universel et qu'il devrait l'être (quitte à avoir d'autres niches pour qu'au final, ça fasse plus ou moins toujours 0).





> C'est une manière pour l’État de mettre un peu de démocratie directe dans ses dépenses. Si les citoyens jugent qu'une association fait un boulot utile au point de lui faire des dons, l'Etat abonde ces dons sous la forme de réductions d'impôts (ce qui permet de donner plus vu qu'on en récupère une partie).
> 
> Si on refuse que l’État utilise la fiscalité pour encourager ou décourager des comportements, faut être cohérent.


Pour le premier point je ne suis pas d'accord, on sort du principe démocratique de 1 personne = 1 voix et on permet à ceux qui ont plus de moyen de "décider" un peu où va l'argent, avec beaucoup d'arbitraire. Il y aurait un autre argument qui est un peu hors sujet mais rentre dans le débat classique de démocratie vs décision rationelle, mais les assoc ça ouvre la hiérarchie de l'émotion dans l'intérêt général. Par exemple, pour la biodiversité focus sur les mammifères mignons là où si une institution publique avait alloué une enveloppe similaire au but de biodiversité des objectifs beaucoup plus rationnels et scientifiques auraient pu être mis en place sur ce qu'est la biodiversité et comment la protéger, et au passage ça permet de combiner choix du peuple (envie générale de préserver la nature) et politique éclairée (le comment on fait ça).

Pour le second point c'est un straw man, on peut être pour le fait que l'état utilise des mesures "softs" comme les incitations fiscales comme levier d'action public mais contre ce levier en particulier. Personellement, comme tu le sais je pense, je suis pour pas exemple une taxe carbone fiscalement neutre, mais je suis totalement contre que mes impôts servent à des causes à la con pour lesquelles je n'ai pas voté (et quand je dis "je", je dis pas moi en particulier, mais par la majorité de la population à travers leurs représentants). En France ça va plus ou moins pour le moment mais si on se retrouve comme aux US à financer des "églises" avec leurs prêtres en jet privé, non merci (slippery slope fallacy je sais, mais je dis ça parce que la définition reste vague même en France et on peut discuter de cet usage des ressources publiques.

Perso j'ai un avis mitigé sur la philanthropie en général. Pour moi on compte trop dessus. Ma vision des choses c'est que la philanthropie ça devrait être la partie "start-up" de l'action publique, un espace d'innovation et d'expérimentation ou des privés qui pensent pouvoir faire mieux que l'état (plus d'impact pour moins de fric) ont l'occasion d'essayer de le prouver. Dès lors que le modèle est établi, simple et ça devient du business as usual, ça devient du ressort de l'état providence. Genre des trucs que l'était sait très bien faire comme distribuer de l'argent à des catégories qui ont besoin d'aide, il sera plus efficace car il dépensera moins en frais administratifs et juridiques qu'une assoc. Quand il s'agit de développer une filière efficace contre, je sais pas, le gaspillage alimentaire, ok là il y a quelque chose à faire. Bref c'est pas un sujet simple mais je trouve la défiscalisation des dons beaucoup trop large tant dans son domaine que dans son intensité.

----------


## Pinkipou

On peut rendre ce mécanisme de démocratie directe moins censitaire et plus égalitaire.
Par exemple en divisant en quotes-parts identiques l'enveloppe que consacre actuellement l'Etat à ces déductions fiscales par les X millions de déclarations pour l'IR que tout le monde rempli annuellement. Chaque déclarant y inscrit ensuite la ou les associations reconnues par l'Etat auxquelles il souhaite verser sa quote-part. Pour ceux qui ne désignent aucune association, on répartit le total de leur quotes-parts équitablement sur l'ensemble des associations reconnues.
Et pour ceux qui veulent et peuvent donner plus à telle ou telle association, ils pourront toujours leur faire des dons directs qui sortiront à 100% de leur poche.

----------


## Ventilo

> On peut rendre ce mécanisme de démocratie directe moins censitaire et plus égalitaire.
> Par exemple en divisant en quotes-parts identiques l'enveloppe que consacre actuellement l'Etat à ces déductions fiscales par les X millions de déclarations pour l'IR que tout le monde rempli annuellement. Chaque déclarant y inscrit ensuite la ou les associations reconnues par l'Etat auxquelles il souhaite verser sa quote-part. Pour ceux qui ne désignent aucune association, on répartit le total de leur quotes-parts équitablement sur l'ensemble des associations reconnues.
> Et pour ceux qui veulent et peuvent donner plus à telle ou telle association, ils pourront toujours leur faire des dons directs qui sortiront à 100% de leur poche.



Y'a plus qu'a embaucher 800 fonctionnaires pour gérer le truc.

----------


## Praetor

> Y'a plus qu'a embaucher 800 fonctionnaires pour gérer le truc.


J'allais le dire. Le système des incitations fiscales, c'est pour que l'Etat ait moins de choses à gérer, pas plus  ::P:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Suite de mon affaire de réduction de 10% non appliquée... j'ai tenté de remplacer par les frais réels en mettant le maximum pour ma conjointe et moi ( 550 euros chacun )... et j'obtiens le même tarif  ::XD:: 
Y'a vraiment une couille là... du coup je viens d'envoyer un message...

----------


## Roupille

Là, ce serait un peu normal. Tant que tu tapes pas en frais réels plus que les 10% de l'abattement, c'est ce dernier qui s'applique.
Pour que tes 550€ de frais réel soient pris en compte à la place des 10% il te faudrait déclarer dans les 5500€ en traitement et salaire case 1AJ.

Mais il reste toujours ton souci de l'abattement de 10%. 
J'avoue que de mon côté, j'ai bien eu les 10% sur la situation après avoir déclaré.

----------


## Enyss

Question imposition : 
Suite a une vente d'un fond de commerce, le montant de la vente a été mis sous sequestre pendant 6mois, et a produit des intérêts. Ça se déclare dans quelle case ? Revenus de placements a taux fixe?

----------


## Roupille

Actif professionnel, à mon avis ça doit se trouver quelque part sur la liasse fiscale BIC, IS ou autre. 
C'est peut-être plus un comptable qui pourra te répondre.

S'il y a quelque chose à indiquer sur ta déclaration de revenu, c'est si t'es aux BIC/BNC/BA et ça sera le bénéfice/déficit et la plus-value éventuelle ( de la cession ).

----------


## Enyss

La question concerne uniquement les intérêts obtenus durant la sequestre, le reste est ok.

----------


## BentheXIII

Coin,

J'ai débuté une nouvelle activité salariée en France à Toulouse le 01 Février 2021. En fin de mois dernier, j'ai déclaré 0 euros au titre de l'impôt sur le revenu de 2020. Cette déclaration est cohérente avec mon statut d'expatrié qui prévalait jusqu'à mon retour en France en fin d'année dernière, n'ayant touché aucun salaire en France en 2020 (et avant). Le but de cette déclaration était également de mettre à jour mon adresse fiscale (étant désormais domicilié à Toulouse).

La déclaration de 0 euros de revenu imposable du mois dernier a eu pour conséquence immédiate d'abaisser mon taux de prélèvement à la source de XX % (taux qui prévalait sur mes premiers bulletins de salaires) à 0 %, et ces 0% ont été appliqués sur mon bulletin de Avril 2021. Je m'en suis rendu compte avant la fin du mois de Mars, et ai corrigé ce taux au moyen de l'information disponible sur mes bulletins de salaires français. Malheureusement, cette mise à jour n'a pas été appliquée sur mon bulletin de salaire de Avril qui n'a retenu que le 0%, peut être parce que les impôts n'ont pas télétransmis à mon employeur le taux mis à jour, ou parce que mon employeur n'a pas mis ses taux à jours.

Plus embêtant pour la suite, je constante que le taux de prélèvement à la source affiché par l'outil de paiement de ma boite affiche toujours 0%. Le souci se trouve-t-il du côté des impôts ou de ma boite ? Je demanderai à l'un et à l'autre la semaine pro mais première bouteille à la mer ici.

Merci !

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tiens j'ai eu une réponse sur la messagerie sécurisée. J'ai demandé 1) pourquoi je payais beaucoup que l'année dernière ( 150% d'augmentation ) et 2) pourquoi le montant final était le même que j'utilise les frais réels ou pas. Bon pour cette question un canard au -dessus a apporté un élément de réponses, mais j'ai quand même l'impression de n'avoir aucune déduction...

Bref voilà la réponse : 

"L'impôt est déterminé par rapport aux salaires nets soit salaires - déduction forfaitaire de 10% OU salaires - frais réels sur option.

La déduction de 10% ne se cumule pas avec les frais réels"

 :Facepalm: 

J'avais bien compris merci, c'est pas la question...

----------


## as2pique

Bonsoir à tous, 

j'ai une question très spécifique pour laquelle le SIE ne me donne pas de réponse...

la situation est la suivante: 
un client personne physique détient des parts de SCI qui fait de la location nue (translucide fiscalement => il déclare donc sa quote part de résultat en revenus fonciers). jusque là tout va bien. 
 L'année dernière, il décide d'apporter ses titres dans un patrimoine fiduciaire. Au niveau de la SCI, le résultat est toujours calculé suivant les règles des revenus fonciers et une 2072 est établie. 
La fiducie n'a pas d'autre résultat fiscal que celui qui remonte de la SCI. 

ma question porte sur la liasse fiscale de la fiducie: quelle cerfa doit être déposé? 
je précise que l'activité n'est pas professionnelle et ne relève pas des BIC donc une 2031 ne me semble pas adaptée. 

Compte tenu de l'activité, le plus logique serait de déposer également une 2072 mais ce  CERFA n'est clairement pas conçu pour reprendre un résultat foncier déterminé à un niveau inférieur.  ::wacko::

----------


## Praetor

Le calcul de l'impôt à la fin de la déclaration déconne un peu, non? Il me met 17,2% de prélèvements sociaux alors que pour les non-résidents c'est censé être 7,5%  :tired: 

Edit: nan c'est bon, il fallait cocher une case sur un formulaire qui n'apparait qu'en cochant une autre case sans rapport  :tired:

----------


## Markus

Encore une question, j'ai l'impression que cette année il y en a beaucoup plus. Ma déclaration est renseignée avec mon salaire déclaré ainsi que par un montant d'heures supplémentaires. Sur ma feuille de paie de décembre j'ai mon salaire net à déclarer qui pour moi comprend les heures supp, c'est vraiment ce que j'ai touché dans l'année et ce montant est reporté dans la case 1AJ. Alors quand je vois un montant dans la case 1GH pour les heures supp je me demande si le montant n'est pas compté deux fois ou leur montant est juste indiqué pour indiqué que cette somme est exonérée ?

----------


## Visslar

J'ai une couille moi aussi.
L'année dernière on n'a pas payé d'impots.
Cette année, j'ai déclaré un peu moins et ma compagne un peu plus. Ca devrait à peu près s'équilibrer mais on nous demande de payer 860€  ::o: 

Le revenu fiscal de référence est passé sans qu'on comprenne bien pourquoi de 33500 à 48500.

En fait, si j'ai bien une petite idée d'où ça peut venir. Ma compagne avait déclaré l'année dernière 0€ de revenu (elle est assistante maternelle).
Cette année 12 000 est déclaré dans la case, et on a ajouté 10 000 dans la case pour les abattement des assistantes maternelles. Ca devrait faire 2000€ déclaré pour elle.
D'ailleurs, qu'on mette 10000 ou 0 en abattement, le montant de l'impôt ne change pas...

J'ai aussi l'impression que la déduction des 10% de frais n'est pas appliqué pour moi...


Du coup, j'ai essayé de les appeler. Ils sont censé être ouvert jusqu'à 16h15. A 15h30 c'était déjà le répondeur et il n'y avait plus personne  :<_<:

----------


## frostphoenyx

Y'a définitivement un truc pas clair...

----------


## Gobbopathe

> J'ai une couille moi aussi.
> L'année dernière on n'a pas payé d'impots.
> Cette année, j'ai déclaré un peu moins et ma compagne un peu plus. Ca devrait à peu près s'équilibrer mais on nous demande de payer 860€ 
> 
> Le revenu fiscal de référence est passé sans qu'on comprenne bien pourquoi de 33500 à 48500.
> 
> En fait, si j'ai bien une petite idée d'où ça peut venir. Ma compagne avait déclaré l'année dernière 0€ de revenu (elle est assistante maternelle).
> Cette année 12 000 est déclaré dans la case, et on a ajouté 10 000 dans la case pour les abattement des assistantes maternelles. Ca devrait faire 2000€ déclaré pour elle.
> D'ailleurs, qu'on mette 10000 ou 0 en abattement, le montant de l'impôt ne change pas...
> ...


Le mail marche toujours très bien avec les impôts, n'hésite pas à prendre une demi-heure pour formuler ça clairement !

----------


## Visslar

> Le mail marche toujours très bien avec les impôts, n'hésite pas à prendre une demi-heure pour formuler ça clairement !


Ok, je préférais par téléphone parce que j'avais un peu peur d'avoir une réponse générique, mais je vais tenter par mail.

Enfin quand je pourrais parce que là c'est complétement pété. Sur le site j'ai une erreur 404 quand je vais sur "mes contacts" et sur une autre page, quand je clique sur "Contactez-nous par la messagerie sécurisée", ça me redirige vers la page d'accueil  :Lime:

----------


## Petit Patapon

Alors je sais pas ce qui se passe cette année, mais IMPOSSIBLE d'avoir quelqu'un au tel aux impôts. C'est un _livre dont vous êtes le héros_ leur ligne. Y'a 10 embranchements possible a chaque fois, et pour l'instant je perds a chaque partie et me retrouve au menu principal  ::wacko:: .

Du coup je me suis débrouillé sans, et si je me suis trompé bah ils me le diront surement plus tard  ::|:

----------


## Ventilo

Télétravail + suppressions de postes + lignes saturées... Pas pour rien qu'il vaut mieux passer par mail.

----------


## MiniaAr

Les impôts m'ont remboursé plus que prévu cette année. Le secret: faites des gosses et endettez-vous, vois paierez moins d'impôts!  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Pour ceux qui s'étonnent de ne pas nous joindre à la mi-mai au téléphone, c'est un peu comme s'étonner de ne pas pouvoir trouver une place au bar en arrivant 5 minutes avant la retransmission de la finale de foot avec la France. 
Règle n°1 : il ne faut pas nous appeler (déjà qu'on est les derniers à recevoir physiquement, qu'on reçoit en France Service, qu'on répond aux mails, qu'on prend la main à distance et qu'on donne des RDV physiques/téléphoniques/visio). Petite remarque au passage : pendant toute la campagne, le numéro 0809401401 est fait pour répondre aux questions. Il ferme à 19H00, pas à 16H15.
Règle n°2 : quelle que soit la question, la prise de position de l'administration ne vaut que par écrit.

- - - Updated - - -




> Question imposition : 
> Suite a une vente d'un fond de commerce, le montant de la vente a été mis sous sequestre pendant 6mois, et a produit des intérêts. Ça se déclare dans quelle case ? Revenus de placements a taux fixe?


Tu es le propriétaire? Est-ce que les intérêts on été réellement perçus? Typiquement, ce genre de questions mérite d'approfondir la situation. C'est pas très grave si les enjeux sont faibles mais autant être prudent. Soit tu en dis un peu plus sur l'évènement, les personnes, les flux, etc. soit tu peux aussi passer via ta messagerie sécurisée pour poser la question. On est en limite des compétences SIE/SIP.

----------


## Baron

> Coin,
> 
> J'ai débuté une nouvelle activité salariée en France à Toulouse le 01 Février 2021. En fin de mois dernier, j'ai déclaré 0 euros au titre de l'impôt sur le revenu de 2020. Cette déclaration est cohérente avec mon statut d'expatrié qui prévalait jusqu'à mon retour en France en fin d'année dernière, n'ayant touché aucun salaire en France en 2020 (et avant). Le but de cette déclaration était également de mettre à jour mon adresse fiscale (étant désormais domicilié à Toulouse).
> 
> La déclaration de 0 euros de revenu imposable du mois dernier a eu pour conséquence immédiate d'abaisser mon taux de prélèvement à la source de XX % (taux qui prévalait sur mes premiers bulletins de salaires) à 0 %, et ces 0% ont été appliqués sur mon bulletin de Avril 2021. Je m'en suis rendu compte avant la fin du mois de Mars, et ai corrigé ce taux au moyen de l'information disponible sur mes bulletins de salaires français. Malheureusement, cette mise à jour n'a pas été appliquée sur mon bulletin de salaire de Avril qui n'a retenu que le 0%, peut être parce que les impôts n'ont pas télétransmis à mon employeur le taux mis à jour, ou parce que mon employeur n'a pas mis ses taux à jours.
> 
> Plus embêtant pour la suite, je constante que le taux de prélèvement à la source affiché par l'outil de paiement de ma boite affiche toujours 0%. Le souci se trouve-t-il du côté des impôts ou de ma boite ? Je demanderai à l'un et à l'autre la semaine pro mais première bouteille à la mer ici.
> 
> Merci !


Deux points à distinguer : ton changement de situation et ta déclaration 2020.
Au regard de ton changement de situation, il te faut prévoir un PAS en rapport avec tes revenus. Mais celui-ci ne peut découler de ta déclaration 2020 qui conclut à une non imposition (et un taux à 0). 
Le premier taux qui t'a été appliqué devait être le taux non personnalisé. PAr contre, pourquoi il est passé à zéro... je mise sur une action de ta boite qui a dû réviser sa position sur ton taux non personnalisé. Ce n'est pas ta déclaration puisque le taux tiré de la déclaration ne s'applique qu'à compter de septembre. Une fois encore difficile de bien réfléchir sans savoir quelles ont été tes démarches. 
Par contre si tu as bien fait ce changement en mars, il est tout à fait logique qu'il ne se soit pas appliqué en avril. L'impact d'un changement de taux prend en moyenne 2 mois et peut légalement aller jusqu'à 3. La machinerie qui se cache derrière est lourde.
Attention donc : selon ta décla, ton taux est susceptible de repartir à 0 en septembre. Il faudra le surveiller pour le changer. Et il faudra aussi le faire en novembre sinon il repartira à 0 encore en janvier 2022. Pourquoi? Parce qu'en septembre on change les taux pour moduler les prélèvements de l'année N (équilibrer sur la 2ème partie de l'année) et en N+1 on remet automatiquement un taux qui est adapté à 12 mois.

- - - Updated - - -




> Tiens j'ai eu une réponse sur la messagerie sécurisée. J'ai demandé 1) pourquoi je payais beaucoup que l'année dernière ( 150% d'augmentation ) et 2) pourquoi le montant final était le même que j'utilise les frais réels ou pas. Bon pour cette question un canard au -dessus a apporté un élément de réponses, mais j'ai quand même l'impression de n'avoir aucune déduction...
> 
> Bref voilà la réponse : 
> 
> "L'impôt est déterminé par rapport aux salaires nets soit salaires - déduction forfaitaire de 10% OU salaires - frais réels sur option.
> 
> La déduction de 10% ne se cumule pas avec les frais réels"
> 
> 
> ...


Je le redis (je pense que je l'ai DEJA dit) : pas la peine de paniquer, la loi n'a pas changé et l'avis tiendra compte des déductions ou frais réels. Il n'y a pas de risque d'erreur sur les modalités déclaratives donc pas de sujet pour moi.

----------


## Baron

> Bonsoir à tous, 
> 
> j'ai une question très spécifique pour laquelle le SIE ne me donne pas de réponse...
> 
> la situation est la suivante: 
> un client personne physique détient des parts de SCI qui fait de la location nue (translucide fiscalement => il déclare donc sa quote part de résultat en revenus fonciers). jusque là tout va bien. 
>  L'année dernière, il décide d'apporter ses titres dans un patrimoine fiduciaire. Au niveau de la SCI, le résultat est toujours calculé suivant les règles des revenus fonciers et une 2072 est établie. 
> La fiducie n'a pas d'autre résultat fiscal que celui qui remonte de la SCI. 
> 
> ...


Dis-donc, là aussi ça mérite un RDV direct avec les services pour en savoir un peu plus. Difficile de répondre ici... J'entends que ce sont des parts de SCI mais ce n'est pas ça qui fonde la catégorie des revenus. Par exemple, la location nue à un pro ne relevant pas par exemple des revenus fonciers. Et par ailleurs nos notions de pro et non pro peuvent différer du droit commun. Au niveau des obligations déclaratives, la 2072 paraitrait pourtant la meilleure voie mais honnêtement, ça mérite de creuser. N'ayant pas eu le cas et jamais réfléchi à ce point, je ne peux pas t'aider directement. Mais je me le mets derrière l'oreille pour voir si les collègues ont déjà statué là-dessus.

- - - Updated - - -




> Encore une question, j'ai l'impression que cette année il y en a beaucoup plus. Ma déclaration est renseignée avec mon salaire déclaré ainsi que par un montant d'heures supplémentaires. Sur ma feuille de paie de décembre j'ai mon salaire net à déclarer qui pour moi comprend les heures supp, c'est vraiment ce que j'ai touché dans l'année et ce montant est reporté dans la case 1AJ. Alors quand je vois un montant dans la case 1GH pour les heures supp je me demande si le montant n'est pas compté deux fois ou leur montant est juste indiqué pour indiqué que cette somme est exonérée ?


Désolé, c'est pourtant bien ça. Si tu estimes que c'est une erreur, tu enlèves au 1AJ ce qu'il y a au 1GH et tu expliques dans une mention expresse (au bout de la décla) que l’employeur a fait une erreur. Mais vérifie bien quand même avant, quitte à le valider avec la compta de ta boite.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ok, je préférais par téléphone parce que j'avais un peu peur d'avoir une réponse générique, mais je vais tenter par mail.
> 
> Enfin quand je pourrais parce que là c'est complétement pété. Sur le site j'ai une erreur 404 quand je vais sur "mes contacts" et sur une autre page, quand je clique sur "Contactez-nous par la messagerie sécurisée", ça me redirige vers la page d'accueil





> Alors je sais pas ce qui se passe cette année, mais IMPOSSIBLE d'avoir quelqu'un au tel aux impôts. C'est un _livre dont vous êtes le héros_ leur ligne. Y'a 10 embranchements possible a chaque fois, et pour l'instant je perds a chaque partie et me retrouve au menu principal .
> 
> Du coup je me suis débrouillé sans, et si je me suis trompé bah ils me le diront surement plus tard


0809 401 401

----------


## OMar92

Les versements de l'Assurance Maladie n'ont pas toujours été pris en compte dans les déclarations préremplies des contribuables Bretons.

----------


## Roupille

L'occasion de rappeler que la déclaration pré remplie n'est qu'une aide et qu'il faut toujours vérifier les informations qui y sont reportées.
C'est un amalgame d'informations provenant des tiers déclarants. Et s'ils font nawak, cela va forcement impacter la déclaration pré remplie.

Ca arrive à tout le monde même aux fonctionnaires dont la paie est pourtant faite par des collègues  :ouaiouai: 

Pour contacter les collègues, il y a une solution simple. Vous ouvrez votre compte en ligne impots.gouv.fr et vous faites un copié collé de votre post sur ce forum.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Coin.

Je poste ici car je n'ai toujours pas reçu ma déclaration d'impôt sur le revenu. D'ordinaire je la reçois entre Avril et Mai, mais là, rien. L'an passé, j'avais demandé à continuer à recevoir ma déclaration à remplir par courrier papier (je préfère privilégier le papier au numérique, si j'ai le choix).

Je rencontre actuellement des soucis dans la réception de mon courrier, sans pouvoir distinguer clairement si le problème vient de la Poste (dans la période du 10 Avril au 15 Mai) ou de trois correspondants (ma banque, CanardPC et l'administration fiscale) qui pour X ou Y raison (bug, etc.) n'auraient pas été en mesure de m'envoyer mon relevé, magazine, etc.

Là je pense faire ma déclaration en ligne, tout en signalant en parallèle que j'ai rencontré un problème de réception de mon courrier. J'ai lu que pour l'an passé il y avait une date limite pour faire sa déclaration en ligne (fin mai à fin juin en fonction du département). J'habite en Isère (38).


Donc déjà, j'aimerais savoir si des canards qui ont demandé à continuer à recevoir leur déclaration par courrier l'avaient déjà reçue ou pas (j'imagine que oui) ? Et si oui, vers quelle période, que je sache si je dois paniquer ou pas.

Ensuite, si je me retrouve hors des clous pour faire ma déclaration en ligne, quels seraient mes recours ? Du fait de faibles ressources, je ne paye pas d'impôt, par contre systématiquement sur mes déclarations, je me retrouve avec la case "je possède une télévision" qui est cochée (et c'est dans les 100€ la taxe sur l'audiovisuel), même si je déclare depuis des années que je ne possède pas de TV.

Là je vais créer mon compte sur le site des impôts, car je me rends compte qu'il y a de fortes chances que ça urge, en fait. J'ai mis du temps à réaliser que j'avais un problème avec la réception de mon courrier. Je m'en suis rendu compte le 18 Mai, en recevant mon relevé de compte et en constatant que je n'avais pas reçu celui d'Avril. Puis de là en constatant que d'autres courriers avaient pu être impactés.

----------


## Roupille

Vérifie sur ton compte si l'option "ne plus recevoir sa déclaration papier" ou quelque chose comme ça n'est pas coché. 
Perso, j'ai décoché cette option et j'ai bien reçu ma déclaration par la poste.

Pour les délais, tu dois toujours être dans les clous. Mais il ne faut plus tarder

Mais même sans recevoir ta déclaration classique par la courrier tu peux accéder à ton compte en ligne et déclarer en ligne. Ca prend quelques minutes, il faut se munir d'un avis d'imposition pour avoir son N° fiscal.
Idem pour déclarer si tu n'as pas grand chose ça prend quelques minutes.

Pour la TV, si tu n'en as pas, il te faut décocher la case "je possède une TV". Elle est pré-cochée par défaut

----------


## Baron

Tu es peut-être aussi dans le périmètre de la déclaration automatique. Tu dis que tu vas "créer" ton compte, je suppose que tu veux dire que tu ne t'étais pas connecté. Si tu es en décla auto, il n'y aura aucune conséquence, sauf la coche TV bien sûr.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Alors, un compte sur le site de impots.gouv était en effet déjà créé à mon nom. J'ai juste dû suivre le processus de création de compte pour pouvoir y accéder.

J'ai eu une bonne surprise : par défaut, c'était coché que je ne possédais aucune résidence avec la télévision. Donc de ce côté-là, je suis tranquille. Tant qu'à faire, j'ai fait ma déclaration en ligne. Je n'ai rien eu à modifier, tout était correct.

Vu qu'hormis la déclaration de télévision je n'avais rien à modifier depuis plusieurs années, possible que ma déclaration était automatisée, en effet.

En fait si je préfère recevoir ma déclaration par courrier, c'est que ça me rassure. Si pour une raison ou une autre je n'ai plus accès à internet, je ne suis pas coincé. Et j'ai des problèmes d'imprimante, donc avoir l'avis d'imposition sur support papier, ça m'arrange.

Par défaut, c'était coché sur le site que je ne voulais pas la version dématérialisée pour recevoir l'impôt sur le revenu et pareil pour les impôts locaux. Donc il a dû y avoir un souci avec l'envoi de mon courrier, soit avec l'administration fiscale, soit avec la Poste.

Je vais voir pour signaler mon problème. Merci pour votre réponse à tous les deux, ça me rassure beaucoup.


*Edit :* Vous aviez raison pour la déclaration automatique, c'est marqué en gros sur la copie numérisée de ma déclaration de revenu de 2019.

Bon, j'ai pu envoyer un mail sécurisé à l'administration fiscale pour lever le doute quant à mon souci de courrier non reçu pour la déclaration de revenu de 2020.

----------


## Enyss

Concernant ma question, ça n'est pas pour moi mais pour mes parents.
Il s'agissait d'un investissement hôtelier, des parts dans un hotel qui a été vendu en 2019 (Bon timing ^^), le foncier + le fond de commerce.
Les plus values (ainsi que les résultats 2019) ont été déclarés l'an dernier, en tant qu'exploitant hôtelier, mais du coup, pour 2020, il reste juste ces interets.

Après, on parle de moins de 100€, donc ça n'est pas critique non plus. Dans le pire des cas, ça sera foutu dans une case "revenu des placements mobiliers" .

----------


## Visslar

> 0809 401 401


Merci, j'ai appelé ce numéro.

Pour mon soucis. On avait mis le revenu de ma compagne, puis l'abattement en dessous. On pensait naïvement que l'abattement allait se soustraire au revenu, mais il faut prendre en compte l'abattement dans le revenu.
Pour les 10% d'abattement auto, on m'a dit qu'il faudrait voir en juillet pour voir si oui ou non c'est pris en compte. Si vraiment il y a un soucis à ce moment là, il faudra faire une réclamation.

----------


## Baron

> Concernant ma question, ça n'est pas pour moi mais pour mes parents.
> Il s'agissait d'un investissement hôtelier, des parts dans un hotel qui a été vendu en 2019 (Bon timing ^^), le foncier + le fond de commerce.
> Les plus values (ainsi que les résultats 2019) ont été déclarés l'an dernier, en tant qu'exploitant hôtelier, mais du coup, pour 2020, il reste juste ces interets.
> 
> Après, on parle de moins de 100€, donc ça n'est pas critique non plus. Dans le pire des cas, ça sera foutu dans une case "revenu des placements mobiliers" .


Bon, pour 100 balles, comment te dire...?

Mais sinon on se rapprochait un peu plus de la solution : comment s'exprimait, en terme de catégorie, ce revenu tiré des parts? C'était l'activité de tes parents? C'était un pur placement? Ca servira possiblement pour les autres : de la façon dont les revenus étaient tirés doivent pouvoir se déduire les modalités déclaratives des intérêts perçus.

----------


## as2pique

> Dis-donc, là aussi ça mérite un RDV direct avec les services pour en savoir un peu plus. Difficile de répondre ici... J'entends que ce sont des parts de SCI mais ce n'est pas ça qui fonde la catégorie des revenus. Par exemple, la location nue à un pro ne relevant pas par exemple des revenus fonciers. Et par ailleurs nos notions de pro et non pro peuvent différer du droit commun. Au niveau des obligations déclaratives, la 2072 paraitrait pourtant la meilleure voie mais honnêtement, ça mérite de creuser. N'ayant pas eu le cas et jamais réfléchi à ce point, je ne peux pas t'aider directement. Mais je me le mets derrière l'oreille pour voir si les collègues ont déjà statué là-dessus.
> 
> 0809 401 401


Bonsoir, 

Merci Baron d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. 
pas de réponse du SIE jusqu'ici mais je ne désespère pas d'en avoir une. 

je vais procéder par étapes: 
- déposer "bêtement" une 2031 comme attendue et faire une annexe / mention expresse
- Etablir une 2072 au nom de la fiducie en recopiant l'annexe de la 2072 établie par la SCI et portant sur le résultat revenant au constituant .
- me fendre d'un long mail explicatif en joignant cette 2072
- prier pour avoir un retour

----------


## Roupille

En cherchant à la TVA sur l'article 256 IV on trouve "[...] l'exécution des obligations du fiduciaire, sont considérés comme des prestations de services"
La fiducie réaliserait des prestations de services et la 2031 dans sa partie non professionnelle serait logique dans ce cas.

Ca peut te donner une piste.

----------


## Thingazazi

Coin,

Je fais partie des bretons dont la transmission d'information CAF/AMELI vers les impôts n'a pas bien fonctionné suite aux prestations covid 2020. En parcourant ma déclaration pré-remplie, j'ai l'impression qu'une partie des informations est pourtant déjà prise en compte (ce qui a déjà été prévelé sur ces prestations). En cherchant des informations sur comment corriger ma déclaration suite au problème et avec l'aide du courrier reçu pour m'en informer, je n'ai pas trouvé exactement où saisir le montant des prestations reçues (salaire ou autre ?) ni comment retirer si besoin les informations mal remontées.

Il y a un guide de référence sorti pour ce cas précis où le plus simple est de contacter mon centre des impôts local ?

Autre chose, la déclaration est bien à faire pour 1er juin en finistère ? J'ai trouvé cette date sur le web, mais ni ma compagne ni moi n'avons reçu de courrier ou mail pour nous en informer (déclarations séparées).

----------


## as2pique

> En cherchant à la TVA sur l'article 256 IV on trouve "[...] l'exécution des obligations du fiduciaire, sont considérés comme des prestations de services"
> La fiducie réaliserait des prestations de services et la 2031 dans sa partie non professionnelle serait logique dans ce cas.
> 
> Ca peut te donner une piste.



Bonjour Roupille, 

certes, mais le fiduciaire n'est pas le constituant et c'est bien ce dernier qui est redevable de l'impôt sur les revenus générés par le patrimoine fiduciaire.

----------


## Baron

> Coin,
> 
> Je fais partie des bretons dont la transmission d'information CAF/AMELI vers les impôts n'a pas bien fonctionné suite aux prestations covid 2020. En parcourant ma déclaration pré-remplie, j'ai l'impression qu'une partie des informations est pourtant déjà prise en compte (ce qui a déjà été prévelé sur ces prestations). En cherchant des informations sur comment corriger ma déclaration suite au problème et avec l'aide du courrier reçu pour m'en informer, je n'ai pas trouvé exactement où saisir le montant des prestations reçues (salaire ou autre ?) ni comment retirer si besoin les informations mal remontées.
> 
> Il y a un guide de référence sorti pour ce cas précis où le plus simple est de contacter mon centre des impôts local ?.


Je n'ai plus en tête le problème mais tu peux apporter une modif à n'importe quel chiffre renseigné sur ta décla. Faut juste être sûr des éléments à déclarer. Tu as validé tes chiffres?




> Autre chose, la déclaration est bien à faire pour 1er juin en finistère ? J'ai trouvé cette date sur le web, mais ni ma compagne ni moi n'avons reçu de courrier ou mail pour nous en informer (déclarations séparées).


https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...ma-declaration

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

J'ai racheté mon assurance vie cette année (elle a beaucoup plus que 8ans).
La banque m'a filé la somme à reporter dans ma déclaration d'impôts mais sans me dire dans quelle case.
Ma question est donc simple : c'est dans quelle case que j'indique ce montant ?

Merci !

----------


## Enyss

Si tu l'a racheté en 2021, alors ça sera a déclarer l'année prochaine, là on déclare les revenus 2020  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Ok.
Et l'an prochain ce sera dans quelle case ?

----------


## Praetor

> Ok.
> Et l'an prochain ce sera dans quelle case ?


Ca va dépendre de la prochaine loi de finance rétroactive.

----------


## Baron

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai racheté mon assurance vie cette année (elle a beaucoup plus que 8ans).
> La banque m'a filé la somme à reporter dans ma déclaration d'impôts mais sans me dire dans quelle case.
> Ma question est donc simple : c'est dans quelle case que j'indique ce montant ?
> 
> Merci !


J'aurais voulu répondre mais finalement, non.

----------


## Nols

La même que cette année.... ::ninja:: 

Et il faut savoir si tu préfères l'imposition au prélèvement libératoire ou l'option à l'IR, il y a des cases qui changent.

----------


## Flad

> J'aurais voulu répondre mais finalement, non.


Parce que ce sera l'année prochaine ? Ou j'ai raté un truc ?



> La même que cette année....
> 
> Et il faut savoir si tu préfère l'imposition au prélèvement libératoire ou l'option à l'IR, il y a des cases qui changent.


Pas compris.

----------


## Emile Gravier

J'avais vu que cette année, la déclaration pré-remplie serait auto validée. Si rien fait de ma part, ça serait enregistré.

J'ai failli pas checké car depuis X années c'était toujours juste à l'euro près.


Et bien j'ai bien fait de checker. Ma fille née en 2017 avait disparu alors que mon fils né l'an dernier y était.

Et il manquait 1400 balles de services à la personne.

----------


## Enyss

> Pas compris.


Quand tu as racheté ton contrat, tu as du choisir entre le prélèvement forfaitaire obligatoire *libératoire *  ou l'assujettissement à l'impôt sur le revenu. Selon le cas, il faudra déclarer dans une case différente.

Mais normalement l'an prochain la banque devrait te fournir un IFU pour te dire où déclarer (et ça sera possiblement prérempli)

----------


## Flad

> Quand tu as racheté ton contrat, tu as du choisir entre le prélèvement forfaitaire obligatoire  ou l'assujettissement à l'impôt sur le revenu. Selon le cas, il faudra déclarer dans une case différente.
> 
> Mais normalement l'an prochain la banque devrait te fournir un IFU pour te dire où déclarer (et ça sera possiblement prérempli)


Ah ben là c'est plus clair !
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## malaka

Bon avis aux experts j’essaie corriger ce message d’erreur sur la déclaration de la daronne depuis 1h  ::|: 



> Vous déposez une déclaration annexe n° 2042 NR sans indiquer de départ à l'étranger ni de retour en France, veuillez modifier votre saisie.


Mais put* comment on fait ? J’ai indiqué à la première page qu’elle avait déménagé en 12/2020 mais ça suffit pas. Je suis perdu et les rubrique d’aide des impôts ne m’aide pas des masses.

----------


## Aramchek

> Bon avis aux experts j’essaie corriger ce message d’erreur sur la déclaration de la daronne depuis 1h 
> 
> Mais put* comment on fait ? J’ai indiqué à la première page qu’elle avait déménagé en 12/2020 mais ça suffit pas. Je suis perdu et les rubrique d’aide des impôts ne m’aide pas des masses.


Alors je n'en suis pas sûr mais un peu plus loin dans la déclaration juste avant la validation dans un panneau situé sur ta gauche tu dois pouvoir sélectionner l'annexe qui te concerne autrement envoi leur un message via leur système de message ils sont tenus de te répondre en -24h.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon avis aux experts j’essaie corriger ce message d’erreur sur la déclaration de la daronne depuis 1h 
> 
> Mais put* comment on fait ? J’ai indiqué à la première page qu’elle avait déménagé en 12/2020 mais ça suffit pas. Je suis perdu et les rubrique d’aide des impôts ne m’aide pas des masses.


On manque un peu d'infos pour t'aider là, en particulier, on ne sais pas si elle a effectivement déménagé vers ou depuis la France.
Si elle a effectivement déménagé, et que c'est la raison pour laquelle vous voulez remplir la 2042 NR, est-ce la nouvelle adresse est bien renseignée, en particulier le pays ?
À l'opposée, si tu ne veux pas de 2042 NR, ça n'est pas au début, de mémoire, mais vers la fin que tu coches toutes les annexes que tu veux remplir.

----------


## malaka

Elle revient en France. Ouais c’est vers la fin. Merci mais finalement j’ai fait ce à quoi j’aurais du penser dès le début : leur demander. Je savais pas qu’ils avaient une obligation de réponse mais c’est vrai qu’ils sont super efficaces chaque fois que j’ai eu affaire à eux.

----------


## Roupille

L'adresse de référence pour déposer une 2042 NR doit être celle au 01/01/2021. Le système doit attendre une adresse à l'étranger a cette date pour te valider la 2042 NR.
Si tu indiques un déménagement en dec 2020 au 01/01/2021 ta mère est réputée être en France. ( si j'ai bien compris il s'agit d'un retour en France ).
Donc il y aura une 2042 classique et après soit une déclaration des revenus encaissés à l'étranger dont je ne rappelle plus le n° ( 2047 peut être ) ou une autre 2042 NR. Là je me rappelle plus bien.

Je pense que ça peut venir de là. A voir avec les collègues quand même.

----------


## Baron

> Parce que ce sera l'année prochaine ? Ou j'ai raté un truc ?


Un peu, oui. On a déjà pas mal de questions pour les revenus de 2020, on va attendre 2021 pour voir si c'est utile de se pencher dessus. Parce que par ailleurs, ça dépend des options, des dates de versement, des montants, etc. donc bon... 




> J'avais vu que cette année, la déclaration pré-remplie serait auto validée. Si rien fait de ma part, ça serait enregistré.
> 
> J'ai failli pas checké car depuis X années c'était toujours juste à l'euro près.
> 
> 
> Et bien j'ai bien fait de checker. Ma fille née en 2017 avait disparu alors que mon fils né l'an dernier y était.
> 
> Et il manquait 1400 balles de services à la personne.


Une fille qui disparait c'est plutôt bizarre. Est-ce que tu es toujours avec la mère? Et sinon TOUTES les déclarations automatiques doivent être vérifiées car nous ne portons pas de manière automatique les dons, pensions, réductions, etc. La décla auto, c'est seulement s'il n'y a pas d'éléments nouveaux ou rattachés spécifiquement à l'année. 




> Je savais pas qu’ils avaient une obligation de réponse mais c’est vrai qu’ils sont super efficaces chaque fois que j’ai eu affaire à eux.


Une obligation, c'est beaucoup dire. M'enfin on répond aux questions des usagers, oué, comme tout service public a prirori. C'est un peu inquiétant, ta remarque...  :WTF:

----------


## Zepolak

> Une obligation, c'est beaucoup dire. M'enfin on répond aux questions des usagers, oué, comme tout service public a prirori. C'est un peu inquiétant, ta remarque...


Disons que la CAF ou Pole Emploi sont mentionné de temps en temps dans des topics du Tout ou Rien.  ::sad::

----------


## Praetor

> M'enfin on répond aux questions des usagers, oué, comme tout service public a prirori. C'est un peu inquiétant, ta remarque...


C'est parce que vous (les impôts) êtes l'élite de la fonction publique (avec les affaires étrangères). Pour les gens qui ont l'habitude de la CAF ou de la prefecture du 93 ça choque d'être face à des fonctionnaires compétents et efficaces  ::P:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Même retour, les impôts ont été historiquement la première administration à vraiment être au point sur les mail, et de mon expérience perso _(qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, comme toujours)_ les autres administrations sont toujours bien à la traîne comparé à eux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai posé mes questions par mail et j'ai eu une réponse adaptée  ::lol::

----------


## Baron

C'est gentil mais en même temps, c'est vraiment super sensible. Au contraire des autres qui fournissent des prestas, nous, on établit des droits assez fondamentaux, qui conditionnent beaucoup de choses. On ne peut se permettre aucune approximation. Pour voir passer les réponses de mes agents tous les jours, je vous cache pas que ça se voit qu'on a pas le temps de bien s'occuper de tout le monde comme il faut... (et pour cause, c'est tellement lourd)

----------


## Aramchek

Les impôts sont le service publique avec le meilleur taux de satisfaction avec 84% mais seulement 52% d'opinion positive.   

En gros vous êtes efficace mais on vous aime moyen.  ::ninja::  

Page 21 et 27 du rapport:
https://www.modernisation.gouv.fr/et...aul-delouvrier

----------


## Praetor

Étonnamment l’État est bien plus efficace pour récupérer l'argent que pour le distribuer  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> Étonnamment l’État est bien plus efficace pour récupérer l'argent que pour le distribuer


Avec la planche a billets qui a fonctionné à plein régime depuis un an sans aucun contrôle, on va vite se rendre compte que c'est l'inverse  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

> Les impôts sont le service publique avec le meilleur taux de satisfaction avec 84% mais seulement 52% d'opinion positive.   
> 
> En gros vous êtes efficace mais on vous aime moyen.  
> 
> Page 21 et 27 du rapport:
> https://www.modernisation.gouv.fr/et...aul-delouvrier


Normal, j'ai enfin un ordi avec plus 4 GO de ram sous Windows 10 et un 2ème écran. Ma productivité s'est envolée par contre je suis toujours d'aussi mauvaise humeur le matin  ::ninja::

----------


## BoZo

> Disons que la CAF ou Pole Emploi sont mentionné de temps en temps dans des topics du Tout ou Rien.


J'ai vraiment découvert la CAF quand j'ai eu mes 2 enfants. Et je dois dire que c'est la cours des miracles. 
Entre les questions qui sont restées sans réponse par mail/téléphone, la nécessité de poser des heures pour s'y rendre en personne pour enfin avoir une réponse.
Mais leur spécialité, ce sont les courriers à renvoyer avant qu'on les ait reçus. On a eu le coup 2 fois pour le 80%. 
Bien sûr tu fais remplir au plus vite par ton employeur mais il te dégage l'aide directement et il faut rappeler pour qu'ils traitent le dossier.

Le personnel qui te répond aux impôts est tellement mieux.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> J'ai vraiment découvert la CAF quand j'ai eu mes 2 enfants. Et je dois dire que c'est la cours des miracles. 
> Entre les questions qui sont restées sans réponse par mail/téléphone, la nécessité de poser des heures pour s'y rendre en personne pour enfin avoir une réponse.
> Mais leur spécialité, ce sont les courriers à renvoyer avant qu'on les ait reçus. On a eu le coup 2 fois pour le 80%. 
> Bien sûr tu fais remplir au plus vite par ton employeur mais il te dégage l'aide directement et il faut rappeler pour qu'ils traitent le dossier.
> 
> Le personnel qui te répond aux impôts est tellement mieux.


Je souscris complètement à ce commentaire.
J'ai toujours été super bien pris en charge et rapidement par les impôts.

La CAF, ça a été compliqué à chaque fois.

----------


## Baron

Je confesse que lorsque j'ai fait dernièrement des démarches pour le compte de mes kids pour qu'ils aient l'APL, j'ai sincèrement crû que j'allais prendre RDV dans un France Service dans lequel on intervient aussi. Mais un agent territorial m'a dit qu'ils venaient plus depuis la crise sanitaire et personne ne savait quand ils reviendraient. J'étais à 2 doigts de passer par le téléphone interne et valait mieux pas, sincèrement... Je me souviens en avoir discuté avec l'équipe et de ce constat amer pour tout le monde : on était les derniers à répondre aux gens, au point que non seulement les usagers n'hésitent pas à aller voir les services de chez nous réputés sympas (MÊME S'ILS DEPENDENT D'UN AUTRE!!) et surtout qu'ils viennent nous voir pour l'URSSAF ou la CAF ("_oui mais ils répondent pas_"). Mon Dieu.




> En gros vous êtes efficace mais on vous aime moyen.


Pour la petite histoire, j'ai pris la main cette année sur mon service via Google ; je me suis aperçu qu'il était créé mais que les infos c'était que des conneries. J'ai tout remis à plat, mis les bons horaires, publié les infos utiles, mis des photos pour que les gens se repèrent, enclenché le système messaging instantané, répondu aux gens qui me sollicitaient soirs et week-ends pour les orienter ou leur répondre dans le respect du secret fiscal, etc. bon bref, j'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais pour que jamais quelqu'un ne vienne ni au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment ou bien sans les bons docs. 

Eh ben sur toute la période de la campagne, on a reçu que deux avis, chacun d'une étoile (le plus bas), le premier n'ayant pas laissé de commentaire et la seconde ayant expliqué une histoire où on comprend rien mais bon, à la fin, on lui aurait pas témoigné suffisamment de respect (mais vu comment elle s'explique, moi j'aurais tapé, je crois  ::ninja::  ). Tout ça pour dire qu'on a basculé dans un monde très exigeant où même si on peut se décarcasser pour répondre présent, ça fait longtemps que ça suffit plus. 

Ma conclusion finale pour Google c'est que c'est un non-sens d'avoir des avis dessus sachant qu'on a 6 000 personnes qui nous doivent des thunes et sur lesquels on cogne au quotidien. On ne peut pas être jugés comme un pur service d'aide.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Je confesse que lorsque j'ai fait dernièrement des démarches pour le compte de mes kids pour qu'ils aient l'APL, j'ai sincèrement crû que j'allais prendre RDV dans un France Service dans lequel on intervient aussi. Mais un agent territorial m'a dit qu'ils venaient plus depuis la crise sanitaire et personne ne savait quand ils reviendraient. J'étais à 2 doigts de passer par le téléphone interne et valait mieux pas, sincèrement... Je me souviens en avoir discuté avec l'équipe et de ce constat amer pour tout le monde : on était les derniers à répondre aux gens, au point que non seulement les usagers n'hésitent pas à aller voir les services de chez nous réputés sympas (MÊME S'ILS DEPENDENT D'UN AUTRE!!) et surtout qu'ils viennent nous voir pour l'URSSAF ou la CAF ("_oui mais ils répondent pas_"). Mon Dieu.
> 
>  Pour la petite histoire, j'ai pris la main cette année sur mon service via Google ; je me suis aperçu qu'il était créé mais que les infos c'était que des conneries. J'ai tout remis à plat, mis les bons horaires, publié les infos utiles, mis des photos pour que les gens se repèrent, enclenché le système messaging instantané, répondu aux gens qui me sollicitaient soirs et week-ends pour les orienter ou leur répondre dans le respect du secret fiscal, etc. bon bref, j'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais pour que jamais quelqu'un ne vienne ni au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment ou bien sans les bons docs. 
> 
> Eh ben sur toute la période de la campagne, on a reçu que deux avis, chacun d'une étoile (le plus bas), le premier n'ayant pas laissé de commentaire et la seconde ayant expliqué une histoire où on comprend rien mais bon, à la fin, on lui aurait pas témoigné suffisamment de respect (mais vu comment elle s'explique, moi j'aurais tapé, je crois  ). Tout ça pour dire qu'on a basculé dans un monde très exigeant où même si on peut se décarcasser pour répondre présent, ça fait longtemps que ça suffit plus. 
> 
> Ma conclusion finale pour Google c'est que c'est un non-sens d'avoir des avis dessus sachant qu'on a 6 000 personnes qui nous doivent des thunes et sur lesquels on cogne au quotidien. On ne peut pas être jugés comme un pur service d'aide.


Les avis Google c'est le cancer. C'est un des trucs les pires.

En tout cas, tu as tout mon respect pour bosser dans l'administration. Se faire à ce point mal parler par le contribuable, je pense que ça me mettrait les nerfs en pelote.

Et je pense que vous faites un excellent travail. Perso, je suis bluffé par l'efficacité des impôts et ce malgré mon problème remonté il y a quelques posts où ma fille avait disparu de la déclaration.

----------


## Cedski

Surtout les avis sur un service de recouvrement de pognon.  :^_^: 
Ca me parait normal, je pense que ça ne devrait pas te toucher plus que ça.

----------


## Robix66

> Je confesse que lorsque j'ai fait dernièrement des démarches pour le compte de mes kids pour qu'ils aient l'APL, j'ai sincèrement crû que j'allais prendre RDV dans un France Service dans lequel on intervient aussi. Mais un agent territorial m'a dit qu'ils venaient plus depuis la crise sanitaire et personne ne savait quand ils reviendraient. J'étais à 2 doigts de passer par le téléphone interne et valait mieux pas, sincèrement... Je me souviens en avoir discuté avec l'équipe et de ce constat amer pour tout le monde : on était les derniers à répondre aux gens, au point que non seulement les usagers n'hésitent pas à aller voir les services de chez nous réputés sympas (MÊME S'ILS DEPENDENT D'UN AUTRE!!) et surtout qu'ils viennent nous voir pour l'URSSAF ou la CAF ("_oui mais ils répondent pas_"). Mon Dieu.
> 
>  Pour la petite histoire, j'ai pris la main cette année sur mon service via Google ; je me suis aperçu qu'il était créé mais que les infos c'était que des conneries. J'ai tout remis à plat, mis les bons horaires, publié les infos utiles, mis des photos pour que les gens se repèrent, enclenché le système messaging instantané, répondu aux gens qui me sollicitaient soirs et week-ends pour les orienter ou leur répondre dans le respect du secret fiscal, etc. bon bref, j'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais pour que jamais quelqu'un ne vienne ni au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment ou bien sans les bons docs. 
> 
> Eh ben sur toute la période de la campagne, on a reçu que deux avis, chacun d'une étoile (le plus bas), le premier n'ayant pas laissé de commentaire et la seconde ayant expliqué une histoire où on comprend rien mais bon, à la fin, on lui aurait pas témoigné suffisamment de respect (mais vu comment elle s'explique, moi j'aurais tapé, je crois  ). Tout ça pour dire qu'on a basculé dans un monde très exigeant où même si on peut se décarcasser pour répondre présent, ça fait longtemps que ça suffit plus. 
> 
> Ma conclusion finale pour Google c'est que c'est un non-sens d'avoir des avis dessus sachant qu'on a 6 000 personnes qui nous doivent des thunes et sur lesquels on cogne au quotidien. On ne peut pas être jugés comme un pur service d'aide.


Pour les avis Google, il ne faut pas non plus oublier que si ça se passe bien, les gens n'auront pas le reflexe de mettre une note. Et si on peut peut-être y penser pour un resto, perso ça ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit pour les impôts.

Il faut tendre la perche à l'utilisateur, si t'avais la possibilité dans la messagerie à chaque réception de noter "êtes-vous satisfait de cette réponse : x/5 étoiles", t'aurais un échantillon plus représentatif.
(Et peut-être qu'on aurait moins de réponses qu'on ne comprend pas, ou qui redisent ce qu'on sait déjà, sans avoir besoin de rouvrir un ticket pour clarifier  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Gobbopathe

N'oubliez pas les pouces bleus !

----------


## Aramchek

> Pour les avis Google, il ne faut pas non plus oublier que si ça se passe bien, les gens n'auront pas le reflexe de mettre une note. Et si on peut peut-être y penser pour un resto, perso ça ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit pour les impôts.


Y a bien des gens pour noter le poste de police ou la fourrière sur google hein  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> Tout ça pour dire qu'on a basculé dans un monde très exigeant où même si on peut se décarcasser pour répondre présent, ça fait longtemps que ça suffit plus.


Nan mais personne va vous mettre 5 étoiles pour lui avoir pris du pognon, rêve pas  ::P: 

Que 2 avis négatifs c'est très bien je trouve, Pense à tous ceux qui ne sont pas venus râler (je ne sais pas combien de contribuables vous traitez). Ceux qui ont eu leur réponse ne sont pas venu mettre 5 étoiles, ils ont remplis leur déclaration et payé leurs impôts, c'est bien suffisant, non?

----------


## Roupille

5 étoiles c'est sans les majorations  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Un peu, oui. On a déjà pas mal de questions pour les revenus de 2020, on va attendre 2021 pour voir si c'est utile de se pencher dessus. Parce que par ailleurs, ça dépend des options, des dates de versement, des montants, etc. donc bon...


Je comprends bien. D'autant plus que c'est du zèle que vous faites sur un forum dont c'est pas le but premier.
Si j'ai posé la question c'est parce que le courrier que j'ai reçu de la banque disait "dans votre prochaine déclaration", d'où mon doute.

----------


## Baron

Oui hélas, la banque, elle balance sans réfléchir. Comme la CAF quand elle demande un avis d'impôt 2020 au mois de mai 2021. Ca participe à mon appréciation générale des agents de cette "administration". C'est impossible depuis que les impôts existent mais chaque année ils doivent se dire qu'on a dû trouver l'astuce...




> Il faut tendre la perche à l'utilisateur, si t'avais la possibilité dans la messagerie à chaque réception de noter "êtes-vous satisfait de cette réponse : x/5 étoiles", t'aurais un échantillon plus représentatif.


J'ai collé un sticker Google sur la banque d'accueil  ::ninja:: 




> Que 2 avis négatifs c'est très bien je trouve, Pense à tous ceux qui ne sont pas venus râler (je ne sais pas combien de contribuables vous traitez). Ceux qui ont eu leur réponse ne sont pas venu mettre 5 étoiles, ils ont remplis leur déclaration et payé leurs impôts, c'est bien suffisant, non?


2 avis négatifs... pendant la campagne. Parce qu'en fait on en est à 40 avis pour une moyenne de... 1,5  ::cry:: 
On en est à 4 avis depuis que j'ai pris le service sur Google et les 2 premiers c'était des 5 étoiles, j'étais plein d'espoir. Mais vous avez raison, c'est peine perdue. La plupart des avis négatifs sont dus à l'inaccessibilité téléphonique. L'un des premiers posts que j'ai mis, ça a été pour expliquer qu'il fallait pas nous appeler parce que notre autocom antédiluvien ne nous permet pas de prévenir quand quelqu'un est déjà en ligne et parce qu'on n'est pas organisés pour répondre au téléphone. On propose le courriel via l'espace particulier, la prise de RDV téléphonique ou au guichet, l'accueil ponctuel au guichet 3 jours par semaine plus 6 accueils de proximité dans la campagne tout autour. Je vais pas non plus faire le boulanger de campagne avec ma caisse, faut pas déconner  ::ninja:: 
Entre cette inaccessibilité au téléphone et la fermeture 2 jours par semaine, les gens se plaignent qu'on est pas là pour eux. Mais si on réserve pas du temps pour traiter les dossiers, ça va pas servir à grand chose de les recevoir ou les écouter  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

Balance le lien, qu'on aille te mettre 5* pour tes conseils ici  ::P:

----------


## C4nard

> La plupart des avis négatifs sont dus à l'inaccessibilité téléphonique.


Supprime le numéro de téléphone de Google  :;): .

----------


## malaka

Épilogue de ma question (que tout le monde a oublié après 2 pages à lustrer Baron --révez pas vous aurez ps de ristourne) : Roupille avait raison ! Merci à lui




> Nan mais personne va vous mettre 5 étoiles pour lui avoir pris du pognon, rêve pas 
> 
> Que 2 avis négatifs c'est très bien je trouve, Pense à tous ceux qui ne sont pas venus râler (je ne sais pas combien de contribuables vous traitez). Ceux qui ont eu leur réponse ne sont pas venu mettre 5 étoiles, ils ont remplis leur déclaration et payé leurs impôts, c'est bien suffisant, non?


C’est clair. Mes premiers rapports avec les impôts datent de mes années étudiantes, pendant longtemps j’ai fait que la merde (délais, déclarations foireuses) et toujours eu un accueil patient et pédago pour réparer les dégâts. Souvent j’étais remboursé de trop-perçu mais j’irais pas le crier à mes collègues

----------


## Roupille

> Roupille avait raison !


 ::lol::  J'ai gagné quoi ? une étoile sur google ?

----------


## Baron

Une étoile, c'est quand on se décarcasse à fond...  :tired: 




> Balance le lien, qu'on aille te mettre 5* pour tes conseils ici


Comme je le dis souvent aux agents, les stats, ça sert à piloter. Par contre, on pilote pas pour les stats  :tired: 




> Supprime le numéro de téléphone de Google .


C'est pas très pro  :tired: 

Faut juste prendre du recul sur l'outil et pas trop s'y attarder.

----------


## Gobbopathe

:Clap:

----------


## Manu71

Dites, petite question:
J'ai eu l'agréable surprise de voir les impôts me rendre un peu de sous suite à une baisse de revenus de 2020 par rapport à 2019 pour laquelle je n'avais pas personnellement modifié les prélèvements (quand je n'ai pas absolument besoin de l'argent, je préfère procéder comme ça).
Par contre, je m'attendais du coup à ce que les prélèvements mensuels soient modifiés en conséquence, et donc que ma paye "augmente" (le net à la fin du mois quoi...), mais pour ce mois-ci ça n'a pas bougé.
Quelqu'un sait si c'est parce qu'il faut attendre encore  un peu, où j'ai une démarche à effectuer ?

----------


## Aramchek

> Dites, petite question:
> J'ai eu l'agréable surprise de voir les impôts me rendre un peu de sous suite à une baisse de revenus de 2020 par rapport à 2019 pour laquelle je n'avais pas personnellement modifié les prélèvements (quand je n'ai pas absolument besoin de l'argent, je préfère procéder comme ça).
> Par contre, je m'attendais du coup à ce que les prélèvements mensuels soient modifiés en conséquence, et donc que ma paye "augmente" (le net à la fin du mois quoi...), mais pour ce mois-ci ça n'a pas bougé.
> Quelqu'un sait si c'est parce qu'il faut attendre encore  un peu, où j'ai une démarche à effectuer ?


Je crois que les modifications sur les prélèvements a lieu en septembre.  ::):

----------


## Nieur

Halp !!!
Je suis en train de déménager, je viens de me faire flasher, je suis SDF pour 10j, et ma redirection courrier ne sera pas prise en compte avant quelques jours

Est-ce que j'ai moyen de payer ma prune sans avoir de référence à celle-ci ?

(je pose la question ici, vu que c'est du ressort du TP)

----------


## Roupille

> Dites, petite question:
> J'ai eu l'agréable surprise de voir les impôts me rendre un peu de sous suite à une baisse de revenus de 2020 par rapport à 2019 pour laquelle je n'avais pas personnellement modifié les prélèvements (quand je n'ai pas absolument besoin de l'argent, je préfère procéder comme ça).
> Par contre, je m'attendais du coup à ce que les prélèvements mensuels soient modifiés en conséquence, et donc que ma paye "augmente" (le net à la fin du mois quoi...), mais pour ce mois-ci ça n'a pas bougé.
> Quelqu'un sait si c'est parce qu'il faut attendre encore  un peu, où j'ai une démarche à effectuer ?





> Le taux de prélèvement est actualisé chaque année en septembre en fonction de la déclaration des revenus effectuée au printemps.





> Halp !!!
> Je suis en train de déménager, je viens de me faire flasher, je suis SDF pour 10j, et ma redirection courrier ne sera pas prise en compte avant quelques jours
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai moyen de payer ma prune sans avoir de référence à celle-ci ?
> 
> (je pose la question ici, vu que c'est du ressort du TP)


Si tu as quelques références https://www.amendes.gouv.fr/tai
Il me semble que sur ton comte en ligne particulier ( celui qui sert à déclarer les revenus ) il y a maintenant une partie amende.

J'ai un collègue qui a eu le même problème et il avait contacté l'ANTAI ( à ne pas confondre avec l'Hentaî  ::ninja::  ) https://www.antai.gouv.fr/:
ils parlent de ton cas.

----------


## Nieur

> Si tu as quelques références https://www.amendes.gouv.fr/tai
> Il me semble que sur ton comte en ligne particulier ( celui qui sert à déclarer les revenus ) il y a maintenant une partie amende.
> 
> J'ai un collègue qui a eu le même problème et il avait contacté l'ANTAI ( à ne pas confondre avec l'Hentaî  ) https://www.antai.gouv.fr/:
> ils parlent de ton cas.


Y'a un num pour joindre l'ANTAI, je verrai bien lundi. Merci !

----------


## Ithilsul

> ils parlent de ton cas.


"Le Monsieur Nieur qui conduisait COMME UN COCHON...."  ::happy2:: 


Sinon il me semble que l'amende n'est reçue qu'une quinzaine de jours après l'infraction, peut-être que d'ici-là la redirection de courrier sera active ?

----------


## Nieur

Ma mère s'est faite flasher un samedi, le mercredi suivant elle avait le papier au courrier m'a-t-elle dit. Si sa mémoire est bonne.
J'ai eu l'Hentai, qui conseille de faire le chgt de coordonnées de la cg en ligne (c'est nouveau ça, c'est chouette !), avec l'' espoir que ça soit pris en compte avant l' envoi du pv


On verrira bien !

- - - Updated - - -




> "Le Monsieur Nieur qui conduisait COMME UN COCHON...."


Maiiiisss heuuu.
Premier pv depuis bien 10 ans  :Emo:

----------


## SuperLowl

On a le droit de poser des questions sur une situation hypothétique ou ça risque d'être trop flou pour qu'une vraie réponse soit apportée ?

Je tente, mais si jamais il n'y a pas de bonne réponse, ça ne changera rien. C'est plus par curiosité et éventuellement projet futur.

Si je me lance dans une activité annexe à mon activité pro (disons : faire des pièces de théâtre tout seul devant chez moi) et que des personnes aiment bien et donc me filent quelques thunes. Mais que cet argent, je souhaite le reverser entièrement à des associations sous forme de don, comment ça se passe fiscalement ?
Et il y a un intérêt à créer une structure (association, auto-entrepreneur) qui enregistrerait ces dons d'un côté et le reversement de l'autre ? Ou pour un particulier, ça sera pareil ?

En gros : je joue ma pièce (c'est très cool, venez me voir), des gens me font un virement Paypal parce qu'ils aiment bien (si si je vous jure, je joue vachement bien) et moi je refais à la fin du mois un virement Paypal du montant total vers la SPA.

Fiscalement, je dois déclarer un revenu d'un côté et un don de l'autre je suppose ? Mais le but n'est pas d'entuber le fisc, ni d'économiser des impôts par ailleurs.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

J'aurais tendance à dire, si tu fais ça en ton nom, ça sera un revenu (intégré à ton revenu imposable) et un don par ailleurs (partiellement défiscalisé).
Je pense que si tu crées une association à but non lucratif, avec les statuts qui vont bien pour être à but non lucratif, ça fait que ça n'entre jamais dans tes revenus à toi, et tu peux repasser le truc à quelqu'un d'autre ou intégrer d'autres personnes facilement. En dehors de la question fiscale, j'aurais tendance à conseiller ça pour séparer les structures et les responsabilités. La compta sera très basique : entrées d'argent pour ce que les gens payent, à la rigueur quelques faibles frais d'assurance et de compte bancaire, et les dons en sortie.

----------


## SuperLowl

Et alors question con : est-ce que ça ne pose pas de problème qu'une association soit créée uniquement dans le but de verser de l'argent à d'autres associations ?

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Je dirai que le but de l'association c'est plutôt l'organisation de ce en quoi consiste l'activité annexe (les représentations de théâtre devant chez toi), et que le fait que l'argent soit reversé aux assos dépend de la gestion interne ? Mais je suis clairement pas juriste. On l'a déjà fait avec une asso dont je m'occupe quand on avait de l'excédent de sponsoring, on a juste demandé un reçu de don pour notre compta et on s'est pas posé plus de questions, on aurait peut-être du...

----------


## SuperLowl

Non je pense qu'on rentre dans des questions un peu en-dehors du topic là. Ca relève plus d'un juriste je pense. Tiens, pas vu gatsu depuis un moment d'ailleurs ?  ::unsure:: 

Après, je pense aussi que la tolérance à un écart vis-à-vis de la règle dépendra des sommes. Si je gagne et reverse 10€ par mois, bon... Si j'en gagne et reverse 10 000, déjà...

----------


## Ithilsul

> J'ai eu l'Hentai, qui conseille de faire le chgt de coordonnées de la cg en ligne (c'est nouveau ça, c'est chouette !)


HAHAHA pire service de dématérialisation de l'administration. Je n'ai jamais vu un système aussi ubuesque et mal conçu.

----------


## Baron

> Non je pense qu'on rentre dans des questions un peu en-dehors du topic là. Ca relève plus d'un juriste je pense. Tiens, pas vu gatsu depuis un moment d'ailleurs ? 
> 
> Après, je pense aussi que la tolérance à un écart vis-à-vis de la règle dépendra des sommes. Si je gagne et reverse 10€ par mois, bon... Si j'en gagne et reverse 10 000, déjà...


Sur le strict plan fiscal, la réponse était bonne. Tu es bien obligé de justifier l'argent perçu et son emploi ne définit pas sa nature. Mais bien sûr, si c'est que des oboles, on ne t'ennuiera pas avec. Bien entendu, si tu déclares l'argent perçu, tu peux tout aussi bien déclarer les dons versés. Mais si c'est via une association, tu ne peux rien déclarer à titre perso.
Moi ce qui me taquinerait plus, c'est le cadre juridique du spectacle de rue et les obligations déclaratives relatives à ce "spectacle"...

----------


## Ventilo

A un moment, tu utiliseras bien les fonds percu pour acheter du matériel ou un sandwich a l'issue de ta représentation  ::siffle:: 

Une association a des principes particuliers, ca me paraît bizarre sur le principe une asso conçu pour en financer d'autre.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Sur le strict plan fiscal, la réponse était bonne. Tu es bien obligé de justifier l'argent perçu et son emploi ne définit pas sa nature. Mais bien sûr, si c'est que des oboles, on ne t'ennuiera pas avec. Bien entendu, si tu déclares l'argent perçu, tu peux tout aussi bien déclarer les dons versés. Mais si c'est via une association, tu ne peux rien déclarer à titre perso.
> Moi ce qui me taquinerait plus, c'est le cadre juridique du spectacle de rue et les obligations déclaratives relatives à ce "spectacle"...


Alors évacuons le truc du spectacle. C'était un exemple et pas du tout le projet.
Pour la faire grosse : je regarde pas mal de streams sur Twitch. Je vois beaucoup de monde se lancer et même certains petits streamers semblent arriver à en retirer des sommes pas dégueulasses. Pas forcément de quoi en vivre mais de quoi arrondir le chômage.  ::ninja:: 
Du coup, je me suis mis à imaginer en faire aussi (sur mon temps libre) et reverser les éventuels gains (dons, abonnements, etc.) à une association. Les donateurs en seraient informés et ça pourrait même être sympa de décider avec eux quelle association privilégier chaque mois.
Donc le cadre juridique, il existe et y'a pas de souci.

Reste donc les questions de :
- sur quel compte va l'argent ?
- à quel nom est ce compte : association, perso, auto-entrepreneur (c'est le statut de pas mal de streamers) ?
- quel impact fiscal du gain immédiatement redonné ?

Bon après j'avoue que c'est pure curiosité, après une idée venue comme ça. Pas un projet immédiat, pas le temps.

----------


## Roupille

Pour les questions sur les associations, je filais ce lien là https://www.service-public.fr/associations
Apparemment c'est pas trop mal foutu.




> J'ai eu l'Hentai,


Petit coquin  ::ninja:: 




> Alors évacuons le truc du spectacle. C'était un exemple et pas du tout le projet.
> Pour la faire grosse : je regarde pas mal de streams sur Twitch. Je vois beaucoup de monde se lancer et même certains petits streamers semblent arriver à en retirer des sommes pas dégueulasses. Pas forcément de quoi en vivre mais de quoi arrondir le chômage. 
> Du coup, je me suis mis à imaginer en faire aussi (sur mon temps libre) et reverser les éventuels gains (dons, abonnements, etc.) à une association. Les donateurs en seraient informés et ça pourrait même être sympa de décider avec eux quelle association privilégier chaque mois.
> Donc le cadre juridique, il existe et y'a pas de souci.
> 
> Reste donc les questions de :
> - sur quel compte va l'argent ?
> - à quel nom est ce compte : association, perso, auto-entrepreneur (c'est le statut de pas mal de streamers) ?
> - quel impact fiscal du gain immédiatement redonné ?
> ...


Là tu vas être dans le cadre d'une activité professionnelle individuelle et rémunérée, un peu comme les youtubeurs.
Donc plus le cas d'un auto-entrepreneur aux bnc. Gains imposés en nom propre. 

Pour les dons aux associations, tu vas te retrouver dans le cas classique de la déduction des versements sur la déclaration de revenus

----------


## Baron

J'ai pas saisi ton objection sur les auto-entrepreneurs, Roupille  ::blink:: 




> Reste donc les questions de :
> - sur quel compte va l'argent ?


Association, entreprise ou professionnel à ton nom 



> - à quel nom est ce compte : association, perso, auto-entrepreneur (c'est le statut de pas mal de streamers) ?


Ben... association, entreprise ou professionnel à ton nom  ::ninja:: 



> - quel impact fiscal du gain immédiatement redonné ?


La rémunération sera taxée selon ton choix de gestion.

Bon ceci dit, au vu de ta description, c'est compliqué. Si tu fais une activité qui est analysée comme professionnelle, tu vas être imposée même sous le format associatif. Pour te donner une comparaison, des artistes qui chantent pour le compte des restaus du coeur, ce n'est pas imposable sur le bénéfice, la TVA ou en fiscalité directe locale. Parce que l'objet des restaus est social. Si les mêmes artistes font des spectacles dans le cadre d'une association qui a pour objet de faire des spectacles, quand bien même les fonds sont reversés dans un but social, ils seront imposables. Bah toi c'est pareil. 
Donc je sais pas combien tu gagnes mais tu seras obligé de déclarer avec tes revenus, tu seras possiblement imposable à la CFE, et tu pourras juste déduire les dons que tu feras (en fonction de tes modalités déclaratives, différentes entre entreprises et perso).

Bon bref, comme tu disais au départ, sans éléments plus précis et moins théoriques, les réponses sont plutôt évasives  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que si tu as envie de faire des choses, faut te lancer pour voir. Ensuite, si tu commences à rouler sur l'or en mode sévère (ce que je te souhaite mais qui nécessite pas mal de chance quand même), il deviendra pertinent de consommer du temps précieux à optimiser la chose d'un point de vue comptable.

Gogogo !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Bon bref, comme tu disais au départ, sans éléments plus précis et moins théoriques, les réponses sont plutôt évasives


J'ai pris le risque.
Mais merci pour cette dernière réponse qui me permet de mieux comprendre.




> Je pense que si tu as envie de faire des choses, faut te lancer pour voir. Ensuite, si tu commences à rouler sur l'or en mode sévère (ce que je te souhaite mais qui nécessite pas mal de chance quand même), il deviendra pertinent de consommer du temps précieux à optimiser la chose d'un point de vue comptable.
> 
> Gogogo !


Je peux pas me lancer maintenant : peu de temps libre et pas l'installation nécessaire. C'est vraiment une idée comme ça, un peu jetée en l'air.

Mais effectivement, ça serait cool de se dire que l'idée génère assez d'argent pour que je sois obligé de me poser cette question.
Après je pense que le côté association est la meilleure solution. Parce que même côté viewers/donateurs, ça permet de donner une visibilité sur où va l'argent. En imaginant publier les comptes de l'association par exemple, permettant de voir que les revenus correspondent aux dons.


Mais merci de ton encouragement. Je compte donc sur ton abonnement le jour où je me lance.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

J'ai une question con.
Je viens d'acheter une voiture (bientôt, hein). Je m'en sers à 50% de son kilométrage pour aller au boulot.
Puis-je déduire toute ou partie de la somme dans ma déclaration d'impôt, au titre des frais réels?

Dans les frais réels, avec le barème kilométrique, on tient compte de toutes les dépenses de carburant, entretien, assurance, usure (etc) qui sont occasionnées par l'exercice d'une activité professionnelle, et donc déductibles de l'assiette du revenu imposable. On peut également déduire des frais d'équipement divers (achat ordi, matériel de bureau, etc, dans les limites imposées. C'est vite piégeux). Je me demandais donc si l'équipement ultime que représente une voiture ouvrait à une déduction du même genre??

Je ne vois pas trop de réponses en France, mais j'en vois pour nos amis Belges. Qu'en est-il au pays des frites moins bonnes?

----------


## Ventilo

Je pense que si on pouvait deduire de notre revenu une part du prix d'achat de notre voiture personnelle on roulerait tous en BMW  ::P:

----------


## vectra

On ne peut pas au moins déduire l'amortissement?
On est obligés de posséder ou de louer une caisse pour aller au travail, du moins une bonne partie d'entre nous...

----------


## Roupille

La nuance c'est que tu utilises ton véhicule pour "aller" au boulot pas pour "réaliser/effectuer"  ton travail. Ce n'est pas en principe ton outil de travail ( contrairement à un ordinateur, téléphone, .. ).
Autrement dit, c'est un moyen de transport et pas un outil de travail.

Mais comme tu es obligé de l'utiliser pour garder/conserver ton travail, on admet en déduction les frais occasionnés par son utilisation sur les trajets maison/boulot.

C'est la réponse que m'avait donné un collègue il y a quelques années. Je sais pas si ça vaut quelque chose.

Dans mes souvenirs, sous caution de Baron, il y avait des frais d'usure  ou dépréciation du véhicule mais rien avoir avec un amortissement.

----------


## Baron

La réponse de Roupille est bonne. En fait, la dépréciation est prise en compte dans la barème kilométrique, auquel peuvent s'ajouter de menus frais (Cf. https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...micile-travail)

Si la voiture est carrément un outil de travail (taxi, transport, etc.), tout dépendra de la forme d'exercice de l'activité. La personne peut être salariée et déduire les kilomètres pros, mais elle peut aussi déclarer un revenu catégoriel professionnel dont elle retranche un amortissement et tous les frais du véhicule (à concurrence de l'utilisation pro dans les 2 cas). 




> Je pense que si on pouvait déduire de notre revenu une part du prix d'achat de notre voiture personnelle on roulerait tous en BMW


Ce point se voit surtout au niveau société : il y a déjà longtemps que la législation a mis le hola sur la possibilité d'amortir un véhicule (limité à des plafonds en fonction de leur nature, sans dépasser 30 000 euros) puisque les dirigeants d'entreprise faisaient payer des bolides à leurs boites (bon, ils ont appris comment contourner, je vous rassure). 
Mais par contre, une société dont l'objet est précisément le transport pourra elle amortir intégralement le véhicule, quel que soit son coût. On peut donc faire taxi avec une grosse BMW.

----------


## Praetor

> Ce point se voit surtout au niveau société : il y a déjà longtemps que la législation a mis le hola sur la possibilité d'amortir un véhicule (limité à des plafonds en fonction de leur nature, sans dépasser 30 000 euros) puisque les dirigeants d'entreprise faisaient payer des bolides à leurs boites (bon, ils ont appris comment contourner, je vous rassure).


Ça se voit que les constructeurs français vendent surtout des bagnoles à moins de 30k€, le plafond n'est sûrement pas dû au hasard  ::ninja:: 

Il y a des pays où ce n'est pas le cas: En Allemagne presque les 2/3 des nouvelles immatriculations sont des voitures de fonctions. La fiscalité encourageant ce type d'avantages, faut bien faire tourner le business  ::siffle::  En Suisse aussi c'est assez permissif, je connais quelqu'un qui a une Porsche de fonction  :Indeed: . Mais le top que j'ai vu était une bagnole immatriculée au Liechtenstein avec le nom de l'entreprise écrit dessus: une Aston Martin  ::lol:: . Du coup on ne croise pas les mêmes bagnoles qu'en France sur les routes.

----------


## MrChicken

Vectra parle de sa future propre voiture je pense, du coup je ne comprends pas trop ton lien Baron  ::unsure:: 

Dans mes dernières compréhension, c est soit tu choisis l abattement des 10%, soit seul le trajet domicile travail compte comme étant déductible et dans la limite de 40km et un aller/retour par jour. 

Je me trompe ?

----------


## Baron

Mon lien était surtout pour souligner toutes les modalités possibles de déduire des frais relatifs à une voiture. Mais c'est encore bien incomplet parce que le sujet est vaste. 

Le sujet déduction forfaitaire / frais réels va au-delà des simples dépenses pour la voiture. Opter pour les frais réels se calcule sujet par sujet. Exemple, tu peux déduire les frais kilométriques via la barème kilométriques mais ne pas déduire les frais de repas au motif qu'on te file par exemple 20 euros par jour pour manger (style panier de l'entreprise). De la même façon, tu peux faire les frais réels mais ne pas déduire les frais kilométriques parce que les avantages de ton entreprise sur le sujet sont supérieurs à tes frais.

Mais si tu optes et que tu prends en comptes lesdits frais kilométriques pour ta voiture, non, il n'y a pas que le domicile / travail qui compte. Toute mission par exemple qui ne fait pas l'objet d'un remboursement de frais par l'employeur et réalisée avec ton véhicule ajoute aux coûts. Idem pour toutes les dépenses non couvertes par le barème (péage, parking). Enfin, la limite des 40 km n'est opposable au contribuable que si celui-ci ne peut justifier d'une contrainte spécifique. Or, si un couple a sa résidence fiscale à Paris, que la femme bosse sur Paris-même et que M. doit aller à Reims tous les jours, on prendra l'intégralité des kilomètres. Il en va de même si le travail de la personne est spécifique et que ça l'amène à bouger, etc. Bref, ce n'est pas rare qu'on ne tienne pas compte des 40 km.

----------


## Aramchek

L'année dernière j'avais tardé à remplir le formulaire H1 dans le cadre d'un achat en VEFA dans les 90 jours renvoyé au bout de 96 (Covid, Poste fermé, flemme tous ça, pas bien)  ::ninja::  qui me donne normalement droit à 2 ans d’exonération sur la taxe foncière je n'ai pas payé la 1ére année mais cette année je viens de prendre 150€ de taxe foncière (ça va j'imaginais pire surtout à Nice  ::siffle:: ). 

J'imagine que c'est la méthode habituel des impôts pour punir les déclarations en retard de supprimer 1 année sur 2 d’exonération ?

J'ai raison ?  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

Euh non, c'est le contraire normalement : https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/p...declaratives-0
Ton enchainement, ça ressemble plutôt à un dépôt en N (non taxé car non existence au 1er janvier N), exo en N+1 mais TEOM à payer (si on parle d'une maison)
A toi de me dire de quel type de bâtiment il s'agit...

----------


## Aramchek

Oui c'était le formulaire H2 j'ai un studio (appartement) livré en février 2020 en gros t'es en train de me dire que j'ai pas d’exonération même une petite année ?  :Emo: 

Edit:

Ou bien je l'aurai l'année suivante ? Je suis dans ce cas:  ::siffle:: 




> Cas n°2 : Dépôt d'une déclaration H1 en N après le délai de 90 jours suivant l'achèvement.
> Le délai de déclaration n'est pas respecté, la déclaration est toutefois déposée dans l'année de l'achèvement.
> L'exonération est perdue pour N+1 mais s'applique en N+2.

----------


## glupsglups

Note que selon les communes/départements, il est possible que tu ne sois exonéré que de manière partielle.

----------


## Praetor

> Note que selon les communes/départements, il est possible que tu ne sois exonéré que de manière partielle.


Je confirme, quand j'ai acheté la commune n'accordait pas d’exonération, seules les parts régionales et départementales étaient concernées par le dispositif.

----------


## Calz

150 euros de taxe foncière à Nice ?!  :tired: 
650 /an pour mon studio dans lequel je vis, et c'est pas le Pérou où je suis (mais à 800mètre de la Mer, quand même  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Baron

> Oui c'était le formulaire H2 j'ai un studio (appartement) livré en février 2020 en gros t'es en train de me dire que j'ai pas d’exonération même une petite année ? 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ou bien je l'aurai l'année suivante ? Je suis dans ce cas:


Bon OK, un appart. Tu as regardé ta taxe pour voir dans quelle colonne il y a une imposition de la valeur locative du bien?

----------


## Aramchek

> 150 euros de taxe foncière à Nice ?! 
> 650 /an pour mon studio dans lequel je vis, et c'est pas le Pérou où je suis (mais à 800mètre de la Mer, quand même ).


Ben oui c'est ce qui est écrit sur l'avis d'imposition sur mon compte impôt.  ::ninja::  




> Bon OK, un appart. Tu as regardé ta taxe pour voir dans quelle colonne il y a une imposition de la valeur locative du bien?


Gni ?  ::unsure::  si ça concerne une location je vis dans mon appartement je ne loue pas.  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: Ah ok je suis dans la colonne "Ordures ménagères" c'est peut être pas soumis à exonération ?

----------


## OMar92

> 150 euros de taxe foncière à Nice ?! 
> 650 /an pour mon studio dans lequel je vis, et c'est pas le Pérou où je suis (mais à 800mètre de la Mer, quand même ).


C'est par mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Aramchek

Non pour l'année  ::trollface::

----------


## Baron

> Ben oui c'est ce qui est écrit sur l'avis d'imposition sur mon compte impôt.  
> 
> 
> 
> Gni ?  si ça concerne une location je vis dans mon appartement je ne loue pas. 
> 
> Edit: Ah ok je suis dans la colonne "Ordures ménagères" c'est peut être pas soumis à exonération ?


Tu as ta réponse : tu es bien exonéré mais du dois la TEOM (Taxe d'enlèvement des ordures ménagères). Et tu la devras toujours l'an prochain. C'est en 2023 que ça va faire mal, prépare-toi...

----------


## Aramchek

> Tu as ta réponse : tu es bien exonéré mais du dois la TEOM (Taxe d'enlèvement des ordures ménagères). Et tu la devras toujours l'an prochain. C'est en 2023 que ça va faire mal, prépare-toi...


J'aurai vendu avant  ::P:  merci  :;):

----------


## Clad

Tiens, on me réclame une taxe foncière sur les entreprises.

J'ai jamais compris la logique de ce truc: je paye déjà plein pot la taxe foncière en tant que particulier. La société ne possède pas de locaux, et de fait n'en utilise pas (sauf si on compte le fait de faire ma compta dans ma chambre sur mon ordinateur perso...). Et en plus des 3000 balles de taxe foncière de particulier, on me demande encore une grosse somme en taxe foncière sur les entreprises. Qui correspond à quoi ? Quel service ? En quoi utiliser mon ordinateur perso chez moi pour faire ma compta justifie que je doive payer encore 1000 balles de plus de taxe foncière ? Quel est ce poids indu que je fais peser sur la société qui n'est pas déjà couvert par la taxe pro, l'impot sur le benefices, les charges sociales diverses et variées ?

----------


## Roupille

C'est la Cotisation Foncière des Entreprises (CFE). Elle est due par toutes les personnes physiques ou morales qui exercent en France une activité professionnelle non salariée.

En principe, la base d’imposition de la CFE est constituée par la valeur locative des biens passibles de taxe foncière (les locaux) utilisés pour les besoins de l'activité professionnelle.

Mais, en l'absence de local, il y a une cotisation minimum déterminée en fonction du chiffre d'affaires. ( barème par tranches voté par la commune ). On l'appelle aussi "coin de table".
C'est vrai que dans ce cas, le nom de "Cotisation Foncière" est assez mal choisi.

Elle fait partie des impôts locaux et ca va essentiellement dans les caisses de ta commune pour financer ses services publics ( voirie,  logement, gestion des écoles élémentaires, social, etc... )

P.S la taxe professionnelle n'existe plus depuis Sarkozy qui l'a remplacée par la CET dont la CFE fait partie.

P.S bis, il y a des professions exonérées ( certains enseignements, artistes, .. )

----------


## Clad

Mouais. Bon a la rigueur je comprend mieux, faut bien un truc qui aille à la commune en sus de ce qui va a l'état. Mais c'est jamais agréable de recevoir un nouveau truc qui s'appelle "Contributions foncières" quelques jours après avoir enfin réussi à payer les taxes foncières.

Et pourquoi je lis sur service-public que c'est plafonné à €531 et je paye plus de €1000 ?

----------


## Roupille

Ca me dit rien ce plafond. T'as le lien ?

Le plafonnement que je connaissais c'était celui là https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F23548

----------


## Clad

En fait c'est le plafond c'est pour les auto-entrepreneurs, et qui font < €10 000 de CA. Pas mon cas donc. En même temps, 10K de CA, même en tant qu'auto entrepreneur tu vis pas. C'est déjà bizarre de leur faire payer quelque chose alors qu'ils peuvent  même pas se payer l'équivalent d'un RSA, même avec une marge net de 50% (ce qui est déjà de la science fiction en soi)

----------


## Baron

> faut bien un truc qui aille à la commune


Ce sont souvent les interco qui la récupèrent (parce que souvent une grosse rentrée pour une grosse ville et plein de villages autour qui n'ont pas grand chose...).

----------


## Teocali

> En fait c'est le plafond c'est pour les auto-entrepreneurs, et qui font < €10 000 de CA. Pas mon cas donc. En même temps, 10K de CA, même en tant qu'auto entrepreneur tu vis pas. C'est déjà bizarre de leur faire payer quelque chose alors qu'ils peuvent  même pas se payer l'équivalent d'un RSA, même avec une marge net de 50% (ce qui est déjà de la science fiction en soi)


parce que tu peux tout a fait être auto-entrepreneur a temps partiel. C'est même un peu l'objectif du statut a la base. Quand tu gagnes bien ta vie en auto-entrepreneur, il devient assez rapidement interessant de créer sa boite.

----------


## Darkath

Coin ! 

Bonne nouvelle je suis pacsé avec ma copine. Avant d'ouvrir le champagne je me précipite donc sur impot.gouv pour mettre à jour ma situation  :Eclope: . Problème : ma copine est étrangère et n'a pas de numero fiscal donc je ne peux pas l'ajouter. Techniquement pour le moment elle travaille en remote et toute son activitée est à l'étranger, imposée à l'étranger, payée en devise étrangères sur un compte étranger (tout ça hors UE évidemment), pour ma part tout est français, et on vit tous les 2 en france. 
Questions : 
Peut elle et doit elle obtenir un numero fiscal ? 
Puis je quand même la mettre dans ma déclaration d'impôt ?
N'étant pas imposée en france doit elle quand même déclarer ses revenus (ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens) ?

----------


## Praetor

Si elle réside en France, elle est imposée en France. Les impôts déjà payés à l'étranger seront deduits selon la convention fiscale entre la France et le pays en question.

Et si elle travaille en télétravail depuis la France elle est aussi soumise aux prélèvements sociaux français  ::siffle::  Avec le covid il y a une tolérance mais faudrait pas trop escroquer la solidarité française que le monde nous envie M. Darkath.

----------


## Roupille

Darkath sur ce lien tu auras plus d'information https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/i...un-identifiant

Je ne sais pas par contre si c'est valable hors période déclarative ( mai / juin ) mais ça se tente.

Ensuite, la prochaine étape sera la déclaration des revenus en mai / juin prochain. Praetor t'a exposé un des cas mais il y en a plein. Par exemple, les impatriés.
Faudra poser vos questions à ce moment là aux collègues avec votre compte en ligne.

----------


## Thigr

> En fait c'est le plafond c'est pour les auto-entrepreneurs, et qui font < €10 000 de CA. Pas mon cas donc. En même temps, 10K de CA, même en tant qu'auto entrepreneur tu vis pas. C'est déjà bizarre de leur faire payer quelque chose alors qu'ils peuvent  même pas se payer l'équivalent d'un RSA, même avec une marge net de 50% (ce qui est déjà de la science fiction en soi)


Sur certains métiers de service, t'as une marge assez importante. Je suis auto-entrepreneurs en animation, comme j'ai rien à acheter, ce qu'on me paye va directement dans ma poche (puis y'a 22% qui vont à l'URSSAF et 10% du reste qui va à l'IR).

----------


## Baron

> Peut elle et doit elle obtenir un numero fiscal ?


Oui



> Puis je quand même la mettre dans ma déclaration d'impôt ?


Non, pas sur "ta" déclaration. L'année du PACS, vous pouvez choisir de déclarer chacun de votre côté ou tous les deux sur la même. Mais tout ça ce sera à faire au mois d’avril/mai prochain (2022)



> N'étant pas imposée en france doit elle quand même déclarer ses revenus (ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens) ?


Bien sûr que si ça a un sens. Mais sur ce point Praetor t'a prévenu, la double imposition se règle avec les dispositions des conventions fiscales... quand elles existent. Sinon elle risque de double payer, oui. Mais la plupart du temps, c'est surtout utile pour déterminer le taux global d'imposition en fonction des revenus mondiaux et le montant d'impôt s'ajuste en fonction des différents montants payés dans les divers états contractants.

La résidence fiscale se juge sur divers facteurs mais si vous êtes pacsés (hors du régime de la séparation de bien) et que tu résides en France, elle est résidente fiscale française. 

On va pas partir sur toutes les analyses possibles ; comme le dit Roupille, il vaudra mieux voir avec les collègues au printemps prochain. Mais au moins tu vois le principe...  




> Je ne sais pas par contre si c'est valable hors période déclarative ( mai / juin ) mais ça se tente.


Si, je te confirme, c'est toute l'année.

----------


## Zepolak

> N'étant pas imposée en france doit elle quand même déclarer ses revenus (ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens) ?


Je pense que *plein* de gens qui ont vu le hack magique dans le télétravail récemment vont bientôt tellement tomber de nues. Je compatis (mais rigole un peu aussi, ayant été exposé moi-même à ces problématiques relativement récemment). Je rigole parce que ce n'est qu'a posteriori que je me suis rendu compte de ma propre naïveté (et la ressens aussi du coup dans ton message).

En effet, si c'était si facile, comment se fais-ce que des beaucoup plus riches que nous n'avaient pas créé des boîtes pour s'autopayer depuis des paradis fiscaux tout en résidant où ils veulent ?

Donc c'est bien logique, en fait, que les impôts soient payés là où tu habites.

Après, j'imagine qu'il y a moyen de faire des trucs chelou à habiter ~25% du temps dans 4 pays, mais je suis vraiment pas sûr que l'emmerdemment maximum vaille la chandelle. Et tout cela, bien sûr, sans même parler des considérations morales quoi.

Et donc, tu vas avoir une conversation avec ta chère et tendre.................

----------


## Darkath

ça va être rigolo, elle est payée à l'heure et n'a aucune idée de combien elle gagne au total chaque mois  :^_^:  (ça doit aller dans les 1000€-1500€ donc c'est pas la mort non plus)

Par contre une convention existe avec le pays, mais je pense que ça va être difficile d'eviter la double imposition pour un freelancer...

----------


## Maalak

J'aurais une petite question relative aux impôts : mon père envisage de faire une donation de son vivant pour élaguer un peu avant le moment fatidique de l'héritage lorsqu'il décèdera, et il est question de me donner la propriété d'un appartement, actuellement loué, mais dont il conservera l'usufruit.
Mais du coup, je me pose la question quant aux impôts. Pas du tout sur la part à payer lors de la transmission, le notaire s'en chargera bien assez. La question est plutôt relative à la déclaration pour la taxe foncière : devenant propriétaire, est-ce que ce sera à moi de la payer ou bien à mon père vu qu'il a l'usufruit et touchera les loyers (ce qui signifie bien sûr qu'il devra continuer de reporter ces sommes sur sa propre déclaration) ? De même, mais là ça rejoint plutôt le thème du topic du logement, je suppose que s'il y a des soucis sur l'appartement, ce sera à moi de prendre en charge les travaux à mener ?
Ou alors il y a possibilité qu'il continue à tout gérer comme avant, avec avantages (loyers) et inconvénients (travaux et impôts), sans que cela change quoi que ce soit pour moi hormis le titre de propriété ?

----------


## Robix66

Perso je ne paie pas d'impôts sur la maison dont je suis nu-propriétaire. (Mais elle apparait bien dans mon compte sur le site des impôts).

Après, c'est peut-être une erreur des impôts, déjà que j'ai dû réclamer la taxe foncière pour mon appart.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Ou alors il y a possibilité qu'il continue à tout gérer comme avant, avec avantages (loyers) et inconvénients (travaux et impôts), sans que cela change quoi que ce soit pour moi hormis le titre de propriété ?


https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...taire-avantage

En gros c'est comme avant, hormis certains gros travaux.

----------


## Baron

En gros, l'usufruitier a la charge de la taxe foncière et d'entretenir le bien (il peut d'ailleurs déduire les travaux d'entretien de ses revenus fonciers). Mais par écho, les gros travaux qui touchent la valeur du bien, qui revient au final au nu-propriétaire, sont à la charge de ce dernier. Logiquement, ces travaux ne sont pas déductibles des revenus fonciers.

----------


## Praetor

> Logiquement, ces travaux ne sont pas déductibles des revenus fonciers.


Ils sont pris en compte lors du calcul de la plus-value en cas de revente? Si j'achète un bien 100k, que je fais 20k de travaux et que je le revend 130k, la plus-value imposée est de 10k ou 30k?

----------


## Maalak

Ok, merci pour les infos.
Il y a juste la notion de gros travaux qui m'interroge : si l'usufruitier veut les faire lui-même au lieu du propriétaire (ce qui n'est pas forcément déconnant dans une relation père-fils), ça passe sans soucis ou alors c'est considéré comme une augmentation de la donation par la plus-value que cela apporte à l'appartement ? Si c'est ce dernier cas, est-ce qu'il n'est pas plus simple de considérer que cela sera récupéré de toute façon par les impôts si je décide de vendre l'appartement dans quelques années (mais bien sûr, je peux aussi le conserver. Maintenant vu le nombre d'années que cela signifie, les travaux seront probablement totalement obsolètes avant que je cède moi-même la main par donation ou héritage) ?

----------


## Praetor

Si tes parents payent l'amélioration d'un bien qui t'appartient, c'est une donation, même s'ils en sont usufruitiers.

Ce serait trop facile d'esquiver les impôts sinon. Suffirait d'acquérir une masure pour que dalle, donner la nue-propriété aux enfants puis la transformer en palais et hop, pas de droits de succession.

----------


## Maalak

Oui, c'est assez logique. Après, est-ce qu'il y a une limite entre les travaux considérés comme normaux et les "gros" travaux ?
Un truc genre <>10% de la valeur du bien en limite ?

----------


## Praetor

Maintient de la valeur Vs. augmentation de la valeur.

Il y a sûrement un texte qui définit ce qui est de l'entretien et ce qui ne l'est pas.

----------


## Enyss

Après, l'augmentation de la valeur profite aussi aux usufruitiers, vu qu'en cas de vente du bien, ils en récupèrent une partie.

----------


## Maalak

Comment ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Enyss

Un nu propriétaire et un usufruitier peuvent décider, d'un commun accord, de vendre le bien à un tiers. Et l'argent de la vente est réparti entre le nu propriétaire et l'usufruitier selon un barème qui dépend de l'age de l'usufruitier

----------


## Maalak

Ok, je vois, c'est quand même un cas particulier.
Dans mon cas, c'est une donation du vivant, donc si je venais à vendre (ce qui est, je dois l'avouer, assez dans mes intentions à terme), je doute que mon paternel ira chercher à prendre une part dessus. Les impôts en revanche se feront plaisir s'il y a une plus-value par rapport à l'estimation lors de la donation.  :Emo:

----------


## Enyss

> Ok, je vois, c'est quand même un cas particulier.
> Dans mon cas, c'est une donation du vivant, donc si je venais à vendre (ce qui est, je dois l'avouer, assez dans mes intentions à terme), je doute que mon paternel ira chercher à prendre une part dessus. Les impôts en revanche se feront plaisir s'il y a une plus-value par rapport à l'estimation lors de la donation.


Le fait que ce soit une donation du vivant ne change rien, en tant que nu propriétaire, tu n'es pas propriétaire de 100% de la valeur du bien, mais seulement d'une partie. Si vous vendez (puisque la vente ne peux se faire qu'avec l'accord des deux), tu récupères la part correspondant à la valeur de la nu-propriété, et ton père récupère la part correspondant à la valeur de l'usufruit. Si tu récupères tout, c'est que ton père te fait une donation du montant en question.

----------


## Maalak

C'est là que je ne comprends pas, qu'entends-tu par "la valeur de l'usufruit" ?
Je pensais pour ma part à avoir à faire une levée de l'usufruit devant le notaire (gratuite, si ce n'est pour ses honoraires) avant la vente, pas à une vente en maintenant l'usufruit, auquel il faudrait accorder une valeur dont je n'ai pas la moindre idée de combien elle pourrait correspondre.
Bon, après, on quitte du coup un peu le domaine des impôts pour rejoindre plutôt celui de l'immobilier.

----------


## Enyss

Je parle bien de vente sans que l'usufruit soit transféré. 

Et pour la valeur de l'usufruit, c'est un % de la valeur du bien en fonction de l'age de l'usufruitier. Et lever l'usufruit n'est pas "gratuit" : c'est une donation. Lors de la donation initiale, vous n'avez payé des droits de succession que sur la valeur de la nu-propriété, pas sur la valeur totale du bien. Si ton père te fait cadeau de l'usufruit, ça correspond (en simplifiant) à une donation de la valeur de l'usufruit.

Sinon, pourquoi faire une donation en pleine propriété alors qu'il suffirait de donner la nu-propriété puis d'abandonner l'usufruit dans la foulée pour ne payer des droits de succession que sur la valeur de la nu-propriété ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak

Ah, ben là, je découvre un peu, j'avoue que je n'avais absolument pas vu ces nuances.
Donc, en gros, pour lever l'usufruit, il faut l'accord de l'usufruitier et allonger aux impôts une certaine somme complémentaire.
Bon, ben ça veut donc dire parler avec le notaire afin d'avoir une évaluation avant de faire quoi que ce soit pour éviter la mauvaise surprise au bout, merci de m'en avoir averti.

----------


## Praetor

> Donc, en gros, pour lever l'usufruit, il faut l'accord de l'usufruitier et allonger aux impôts une certaine somme complémentaire.


Oui, on pourrait esquiver l'impôt sinon: don de la nue-propriété (donc seulement une part du bien est imposée) puis levée de l'usufruit et hop, bien donné à moindre coût.

----------


## Enyss

Au passage, l'héritage d'un usufruit est taxable. Le compagnon de ma grand mère a du payer plus de 30.000€ (pratiquement toutes ses économies) pour hériter de l'usufruit que ma grand mère lui avait légué... Bah oui, pas mariés, pas pacsés (tête de mule...), donc taxé à 60%  ::trollface::  

D'ailleurs je viens de voir qu'il y avait un abattement pour les handicapés. Ça date de quand ?

----------


## Baron

> Ils sont pris en compte lors du calcul de la plus-value en cas de revente? Si j'achète un bien 100k, que je fais 20k de travaux et que je le revend 130k, la plus-value imposée est de 10k ou 30k?


Oui c'est pris en compte, bien sûr.




> Il y a sûrement un texte qui définit ce qui est de l'entretien et ce qui ne l'est pas.


Pas aussi précis que ça, hélas. Il y a des fois des explications qui finissent au TA.




> D'ailleurs je viens de voir qu'il y avait un abattement pour les handicapés. Ça date de quand ?


J'ai pas regardé mais tu peux retrouver facilement l'historique d'un article sur légifrance.

----------


## Tilt

Salut,
C'est normal que j'ai rien reçu pour me dire que j'avais la redevance télé à payer ?
(Du coup elle sera de 152€ au lieu de 138€)
C'est normal qu'on ne reçoit rien du tout quand on a un truc à payer ?

----------


## JPh60

> Salut,
> C'est normal que j'ai rien reçu pour me dire que j'avais la redevance télé à payer ?
> (Du coup elle sera de 152€ au lieu de 138€)
> C'est normal qu'on ne reçoit rien du tout quand on a un truc à payer ?


La redevance télé est payée en même temps que la taxe d'habitation dont tu as du recevoir l'avis il y a environ deux mois.

----------


## Roupille

> Salut,
> C'est normal que j'ai rien reçu pour me dire que j'avais la redevance télé à payer ?
> (Du coup elle sera de 152€ au lieu de 138€)
> C'est normal qu'on ne reçoit rien du tout quand on a un truc à payer ?


Par courrier oui. Il n'y en a quasiment plus
Par contre, tu dois en principe recevoir un mail à l'adresse indiquée sur ton compte en ligne impots.gouv

Le plus sûr, ça reste de regarder son compte en ligne aux dates d'échéances du 15 novembre et 15 décembre.
C'est les mêmes chaque année.

Paye tes 138€ et demande une remise des majorations. Si c'est la première fois et que tu tombes sur un collègue fan d'AMD on sait jamais  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre, tu dois en principe recevoir un mail à l'adresse indiquée sur ton compte en ligne impots.gouv


Pour le coup ce serait pas mal que l’objet du mail ne soit pas "Nouveaux documents disponibles" mais plutôt un truc du genre "T’as un truc à payer, magne toi". Je me suis aussi fait avoir là :/

Ah et le bouton "Mes contacts" est cassé sur le site, il redirige vers https://logs2.xiti.com mais le fait mal : on perd le cookie en route, entre autre, ce qui fait que quand on revient sur https://cfspart.impots.gouv.fr on n’est plus identifié, on nous redirige alors à l’accueil https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/. Je sais pas où le signaler alors je préviens ici  ::ninja:: .

----------


## kikoro

> Salut,
> C'est normal que j'ai rien reçu pour me dire que j'avais la redevance télé à payer ?
> (Du coup elle sera de 152€ au lieu de 138€)
> C'est normal qu'on ne reçoit rien du tout quand on a un truc à payer ?


Je viens de recevoir courrier que j'avais pas payer la redevance TV.
Bizarre j'ai l'impression que j'avais reçu un mail de validation pour ma mensualisation.
Ha bah oui j'ai bien reçu le mail confirmant mon choix de mensualisation.  ::lol:: 
J'attend leur réponse maintenant  :tired:

----------


## Baron

> Pour le coup ce serait pas mal que l’objet du mail ne soit pas "Nouveaux documents disponibles" mais plutôt un truc du genre "T’as un truc à payer, magne toi". Je me suis aussi fait avoir là :/
> 
> Ah et le bouton "Mes contacts" est cassé sur le site, il redirige vers https://logs2.xiti.com mais le fait mal : on perd le cookie en route, entre autre, ce qui fait que quand on revient sur https://cfspart.impots.gouv.fr on n’est plus identifié, on nous redirige alors à l’accueil https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/. Je sais pas où le signaler alors je préviens ici .


Faut faire gaffe. On est pas une agence lambda, un propriétaire privé qui attend son loyer ou vendeur en ligne. Les sorties des rôles font l'objet de publications légales et les dates de sortie sont bien précise. Aussi, sur le principe de nul ne peut ignorer la loi, l'excuse de "ah vous m'avez rien envoyé" ne marche pas, surtout avec l'avènement des comptes en ligne qui permettent d'aller voir rapidement si un document nouveau est sorti. L'évolution technologique étant ce qu'elle est, effectivement, tout est fait pour que la gestion soit exclusivement en ligne. Maintenant, il y a tant de raison pour expliquer "j'ai pas reçu le mail" que bon, ça passe pas.

En conclusion, faut oublier les mails, faut penser qu'on paye un IR en septembre, une TF en octobre et une TH en novembre. Comme ça, pas de souci.

Sinon merci pour l'info mais je vais laisser à notre SI le fait de s'alerter par eux-mêmes  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de recevoir courrier que j'avais pas payer la redevance TV.
> Bizarre j'ai l'impression que j'avais reçu un mail de validation pour ma mensualisation.
> Ha bah oui j'ai bien reçu le mail confirmant mon choix de mensualisation. 
> J'attend leur réponse maintenant


Question bête mais... la mensualisation pour 2021, hein? Pas 2022? Sinon on a eu bcp de problèmes d'appariement alors si c'est ton cas, faut juste faire un courriel via la messagerie sécurisée en disant que tu as été prélevé conformément à ton contrat n°X et qu'il faut affecter les prélèvements sur le rôle n°Y.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je viens aussi de rater une somme à payer et j'ai pris 10% dans la tronche.
C'est my bad, j'assume, mais si j'avais reçu un papier physique dès le départ (bizarrement la première fois par mail, sans rappel, et le rappel par papier mais déjà avec la majoration) je ne l'aurais pas zappé.

----------


## Arteis

> Je viens aussi de rater une somme à payer et j'ai pris 10% dans la tronche.
> C'est my bad, j'assume, mais si j'avais reçu un papier physique dès le départ (bizarrement la première fois par mail, sans rappel, et le rappel par papier mais déjà avec la majoration) je ne l'aurais pas zappé.


Tu peux plaider la bonne foi, ça avait marché pour ma part quand j'avais oublié de faire ma déclaration d'impôts et que je me trouvais dans l'incapacité de payer le dernier tier dans les délais. 
J'avais payé les 10% et il m'avait remboursé je crois.

----------


## poneyroux

> Je viens aussi de rater une somme à payer et j'ai pris 10% dans la tronche.
> C'est my bad, j'assume, mais si j'avais reçu un papier physique dès le départ (bizarrement la première fois par mail, sans rappel, et le rappel par papier mais déjà avec la majoration) je ne l'aurais pas zappé.


Je seconde ce que dit Arteis. Madame Neyroux s'est tapé une majoration parce qu'elle pensait que tout était en règle notamment à cause du prélèvement à la source. Elle a plaidé la bonne foi (bon, elle s'est aussi aidé du fait qu'elle est médecin en période COVID  ::ninja:: ) et le simple oubli et a demandé un recours gracieux et ils lui ont accordé. Et ça, tout en sachant qu'elle a un bon salaire et qu'elle était en mesure de le payer.
D'expérience, si c'est une première fois et que t'es sympa et poli, les impôts ont tendance à être souples.

----------


## Praetor

> D'expérience, si c'est une première fois et que t'es sympa et poli, les impôts ont tendance à être souples.


J'ai la même expérience. Si tu fais preuve de bonne foi les agents des impôts sont généralement arrangeants.

----------


## Baron

Et je confirme. en contexte de droit à l'erreur, une simple demande par courriel via la messagerie sécurisée permet de faire sauter la majoration.

Dans 99,9% des cas. Parce que par exemple, j'ai eu un gros malin qui a foutu une étoile comme avis Google sur mon service parce qu'on répondait pas à son mail où il demandait cette remise, et que du coup avec cette étoile dénigrante, il espérait que son dossier bouge. 

Ah ben oui, il a bougé. 

J'ai vérifié et il avait écrit au cadastre (alors que pb de paiement, c'est le SIP). Je lui ai répondu sur Google que donc il avait écrit au mauvais service et que, par ailleurs, le fait de ne pas recevoir un rôle d'impôt ne dédouane pas un usager de le payer (c'est la loi : les dates étant publiées et connues, les contribuables doivent s'inquiéter auprès de l'administration s'ils n'ont rien reçu. De nos jours, ça consiste surtout à se connecter à son compte fiscal). 

Son étoile a pas bougé.

J'ai dit au service de ne pas remettre la majoration. Et pas de bol, il avait aussi loupé la TH. Double peine...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

'Karma'.
Les gens désagréables voient d'autre réussir/se débrouiller (selon leur point de vue) là où ils échouent alors ils sont encore plus odieux, parce qu'ils pensent ne pas l'avoir été assez. Ils comprennent pas que c'est juste des interlocuteurs humains en face et qu'avec un peu de décence et de chaleur humaine, leurs demandes seraient reçues avec tellement plus de bienveillance.
(Bon, sauf si c'est de Foncia dont on parle mais c'est pas le sujet du topic  :Vibre: )

----------


## Tilt

Oui j'ai travailler dans le sav et plus la personne était désagréable et moins je cherchais à l'aider. Par contre ça le rendait encore plus désagréable en fait !

Du coup y'a pas de solution, dans ce genre de métier j'ai pas trouvé en tout cas. T'es obligé d'en prendre plein la gueule. Vraiment des sales boulots

----------


## Baron

On sent bien que les échanges avec les usagers se tendent beaucoup plus. Je sais bien que c'est un changement de la société et les réseaux sociaux y sont pour beaucoup (les échanges en masse de points de vue finissent par légitimer des idées fausses qui reposent sur de mauvaises analyses mais comme ils sont nombreux à faire la même erreur, elle finit comme une vérité).

En l'occurrence, on voit des gens qui viennent pour la 1ère fois et se plaignent comme si c'était la 15ème alors qu'en fait ils font référence aux expériences des autres. Et bien entendu, on a toujours affaire à des personnes, comme mon gars, qui ne comprennent rien, font les choses à l'envers, et viennent nous expliquer qu'on a pas compris. 

Et encore je vais pas me plaindre. Je pense à nos soignants qui font face à pire...

----------


## Nieur

> Je viens aussi de rater une somme à payer et j'ai pris 10% dans la tronche.
> C'est my bad, j'assume, mais si j'avais reçu un papier physique dès le départ (bizarrement la première fois par mail, sans rappel, et le rappel par papier mais déjà avec la majoration) je ne l'aurais pas zappé.


Pareil :-(
Pourtant j'étais quasi certain d'avoir mis en place le prélèvement auto l'an dernier :-(

----------


## Tilt

Moi 152 au lieu de 138 mais c'est de ma faute donc j'assume
Je vais même pas faire un mail pour mendier une faveur

----------


## Zepolak

> En l'occurrence, on voit des gens qui viennent pour la 1ère fois et se plaignent comme si c'était la 15ème alors qu'en fait ils font référence aux expériences des autres.


 ::sad:: 
Mais c'est débile...  ::sad::

----------


## Shurin

> Mais c'est débile...


Oui, c'est l'humanité.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Pareil :-(
> Pourtant j'étais quasi certain d'avoir mis en place le prélèvement auto l'an dernier :-(


J'avais peut-être fait ça aussi, tiens, il faut que je vérifie !

Baron & Coin-coins > c'est gentil, j'essaierai peut-être. C'est bien ma première fois. Je ne suis jamais désagréable (sauf sur CPC). Mais ce n'est pas dans mon habitude, la contestation même amiable  ::cry::

----------


## Baron

Ce n'est pas de la contestation. C'est une sorte compensation au fait aussi qu'on assume de ne plus envoyer d'avis et d'alerte papier (ou alors quand c'est trop tard). Un petit courriel et c'est bon (14 balles le courriel, pour la CAP, quand même)




> Mais c'est débile...


Et pourtant... Nous avons des usagers qui viennent nous expliquer notre boulot, parce qu'ils ont discuté avec "fiscaliste69" et "IloveLuxembourg" sur Jeux-video.com. Nous ça nous fait rire mais comme je disais, je pense aux soignants...

----------


## LeLiquid

Ce qui serait drôle c'est qu'il dise a discuté avec un certain Baron.  ::P:

----------


## nastyshrimp

Bon moi je réclame jamais, mais pour une fois j'ai envie  ::ninja::  

J'ai souscris à la mensualisation de la taxe d'habitation pour la première fois pour 2022, en me disant qu'avec la remise de 65% ça me ferait une ptite mensualité.
Sauf que je viens de recevoir l'échéancier et qu'ils me collent le même montant que pour la taxe de 2021 (donc avec une remise de 35% uniquement). 
J'imagine qu'ils me rendront la différence au moment de faire les comptes en fin d'année, mais du coup je vais me retrouver à sortir bien plus d'argent que nécessaire ... et j'avais pas prévu dans mon budget. 

1/ Est-ce que c'est normal ? Je pensais que les remises 2021 (35%), 2022 (65%) et 2023 (100%) étaient bien actées et sans conditions particulières ? 

2/ Si oui, y'a moyen d'annuler une mensualisation  ::cry::

----------


## Baron

C'est normal parce que la mensualisation est calculée sur l'imposition passée, pas à venir. On pourrait se dire que c'était pourtant pas compliqué d'anticiper, sauf que ça serait une usine à gaz en raison des millions de changements de résidence tous les ans. Donc il appartient aux usagers de moduler eux-mêmes les mensualités.
Donc pour te répondre :
1/ oui, c'est normal
2/ tu peux moduler ou annuler. Et si tu touches à rien, on te remboursera de la différence en septembre.

----------


## nastyshrimp

Merci !
C’est toujours éclairant d’avoir le pourquoi du comment de l’autre côté  ::): 

Cool pour la modulation / annulation, je vais aller voir ça de ce pas !
(tip : c'est que sur le site, pas dans l'app)

----------


## Aramchek

Déclarez vos piscines les gars.   ::trollface:: 

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...lle-1642074759

+ baron va bientôt avoir vos codes fessebook et CPC.  ::ninja:: 

https://www.moneyvox.fr/impot/actual...ou-le-bon-coin

----------


## Baron

Sur le dernier papier, je crois qu'ils ont rien compris. Ca fait longtemps qu'on exploite ce qui est public et bien évidement c'est opposable.

Ce qui change à compter de cette année, c'est la communication obligatoire par ces réseaux des revenus versés à ceux qui font des affaires dessus.

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello !

Petite question fiscalité des frais professionnels côté entreprise et salarié.

Côté salarié, l'argent des frais professionnels a une valeur pécuniaire donnée (mais il n'y a pas de cotisations dessus).

Est-ce qu'il y a pour les entreprises une défiscalisation (même partielle) des sommes versées au titre des frais professionnels ? 

Par exemple est-ce qu'en tant que salarié il est pertinent de leur dire "au lieu de votre offre 50k + 5k de package frais" je préfère 53k sachant que même avec 6k de frais vous dépenserez moins grâce à la défiscalisation" ?

----------


## Baron

J'ai pas bien compris le raisonnement (mais en fin de journée, je suis un peu liquide). En tout cas, les frais, par essence, c'est déjà une défisc. A ma connaissance il n'y a pas un retour supplémentaire sous forme d'impôt mais en même temps, je ne suis pas spécialiste des pros.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Salut,

J'aurais besoin de confirmer un point déclaration revenus car j'ai des infos limite contradictoires entre le site des impôts et la personne des impôts que j'ai eu au tél.

En tant que salarié, le coût d'une formation en rapport avec son taf et/ou dans un but de reconversion professionnelle est-il déductible des impôts? Quid des frais annexes (déplacement, repas, etc) en lien avec cette formation?

----------


## Baron

Notre BOFIP est assez clair sur ce point. De manière générale, les frais engagés pour acquérir un revenu sont déductibles. C'est un principe. Par construction, tous les frais accessoires sont déductibles de la même façon que s'ils étaient engagés pour un travail, selon les mêmes règles. 
Mais pour ce genre de frais, il vaut mieux prendre un RDV dans son SIP pour se faire bien conseiller. Et dans tous les cas, il faudra bien l'expliquer dans la déclaration (si c'est en ligne, il y a un bloc pour tout expliquer) parce qu'en cas de désaccord, il n'y aura pas de pénalité.

----------


## Anonyme221030

Merci Baron pour l'avis détaillé!

Je vais suivre le conseil et demander un RDV, si ça peut m'éviter une procédure après coup je prends  ::):

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Salut Baron et la compagnie,
j'ai reçu un récapitulatif des ventes ebay 2021 aujourd'hui, apparemment ils envoient direct au centre des finances publiques.
Ce sera inscrit directement sur ma feuille d'impôts comme des revenus? Y a t il un abattement ou autre?
J'ai utilisé le simulateur sur le site des impôts en rajoutant le montant et ca m'explose les impôts. Y'en a pour 11500 balles de ebay, on avait vendu plein de choses en vue de faire un prêt immo, et on est pas des vendeurs pros.
Le montant de l'impôt par rapport à cette année est X3 avec le simulateur, j'ai fait une erreur?
J'ai surement pas mis le montant ebay dans la bonne case, je le mets ou sur le simulateur?

Thx!

----------


## Seymos

Questions :

1/ma femme et moi avons acheté en octobre 2021 une maison, dans laquelle nous avons fait des travaux (notamment installation d'une pompe à chaleur pour remplacer le gaz pour le chauffage), et que nous allons louer à partir de cette année parce qu'on ne vit pas dans la région pour l'instant 
-est-ce qu'on peut déduire tout ou partie du montant des travaux des impôts ou c'est seulement pour les résidences principales ?
-est-ce qu'on peut déduire une partie des intérêts du prêt des impôts ou c'est seulement pour les résidences principales ?

2/jusqu'à l'été 2021, nous louions chacun un logement différent, pour raisons professionnelles (moi en province, elle à Paris), et elle avait du coup déclaré le loyer et tous les frais afférents comme frais réels. Cette année, je l'ai rejointe en juillet, donc elle ne va déclarer en frais réels que les loyers des mois de janvier à juin, puisqu'après on avait plus de frais de logement pour raison professionnelle. Si jamais on peut déduire une partie du montant des travaux et/ou des intérêts, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux le faire pour madame qui est en frais réels, ou pour moi qui serait au forfait 10% ?

Merci !

----------


## Baron

> Ce sera inscrit directement sur ma feuille d'impôts comme des revenus?





> on est pas des vendeurs pros.


Paradoxe spotted.
Avant de démarrer, qu'est-ce que tu as vendu, au juste? Et combien de vente? Et est-ce que ça fait longtemps que tu fais des ventes?




> est-ce qu'on peut déduire tout ou partie du montant des travaux des impôts ou c'est seulement pour les résidences principales ?


Tout ou partie, ça dépend des travaux. La dépense pour louer, oui, c'est possible. Mais je ne peux pas te faire le détail de ce qui est déductible. Il faut saisir l'esprit : c'est la dépense utile pour la location, par opposition avec une amélioration qui donne de la valeur à la maison (par exemple une piscine). Je te linke des infos là et là. 



> est-ce qu'on peut déduire une partie des intérêts du prêt des impôts ou c'est seulement pour les résidences principales ?


Ca n'existe plus pour les habitations principales. Par contre ça existe bien pour n'importe quel revenu catégoriel déclaré de manière réelle, y compris le foncier. 




> Si jamais on peut déduire une partie du montant des travaux et/ou des intérêts, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux le faire pour madame qui est en frais réels, ou pour moi qui serait au forfait 10% ?


Tu as bon jusque là. Mais là je pige pas ta question. Vous déclarez séparément? Parce que ça dépend si vous êtes mariés, pacsés ou célibataires, de qui a acheté et dans quelles proportions et surtout derrière : qui a payé les frais? Vous ne pouvez pas déclarer des revenus fonciers comme vous l'entendez. Ne pas oublier également : pour déduire, il faut opter pour le régime réel (obligatoire si le revenu foncier > 15 000 euros par an) et tu dois le garder pendant 3 ans, même si tu n'as plus de frais...

----------


## Seymos

Merci pour les réponses.

Les dépenses sont effectivement pour la location : on a refait toute l'installation électrique (remise aux normes), le chauffage, et la peinture accessoirement. Je vais regarder la doc que tu m'as donné. 

Pour 2021, on aura pas de revenus fonciers, puisque la maison n'est loué qu'a partir de mars 2022. Et on sera en-dessous des 15000e par an de revenus fonciers.

 En revanche, on déclare effectivement nos revenus séparément avec ma femme, parce qu'elle avait des frais professionnels liés notamment à son logement jusqu'en juin 2021. Moi j'étais dans la position inverse : si je me mets en frais réels, je dois déclarer des primes qui sont normalement non-imposables, et je ne peux pas déduire mon logement en frais réels (notre résidence fiscale était sur mon lieu de travail) c'est pour ça que je prends l'abattement.

On a acheté ensemble avec un prêt en commun, mais des apports différents. J'ai apporté plus pour l'achat de la maison, mais c'est principalement elle qui a payé les travaux.

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Coucou Baron, on avait jamais vendu sur ebay avant, en tout cas pas ce genre d'items, des petites conneries oui, mais rien dans le but de récupérer ce genre de sommes, perso je me suis séparés de quelques gros titres de ma collection de jeux vidéos, la plupart autour de 700-1000 euros/pièce ( des blisters zelda entre autres) ca fait 15 ou 16 ventes en tout je crois, Madame ses consoles de jeunesses+jeux(3-4 lots). Je viens de vérifier ca fait 20 ventes pile poil. Le tout nous servira d'apport pour prêt immo, on est locataire, on a jamais acheté, 2 gosses et situation pro stables, en CDI depuis 15 ans pour ma part et 6 pour Mme. Bon, à ce jour on cherche encore le bien immobilier...

----------


## Baron

> Merci pour les réponses.
> 
> Les dépenses sont effectivement pour la location : on a refait toute l'installation électrique (remise aux normes), le chauffage, et la peinture accessoirement. Je vais regarder la doc que tu m'as donné. 
> 
> Pour 2021, on aura pas de revenus fonciers, puisque la maison n'est loué qu'a partir de mars 2022. Et on sera en-dessous des 15000e par an de revenus fonciers.
> 
>  En revanche, on déclare effectivement nos revenus séparément avec ma femme, parce qu'elle avait des frais professionnels liés notamment à son logement jusqu'en juin 2021. Moi j'étais dans la position inverse : si je me mets en frais réels, je dois déclarer des primes qui sont normalement non-imposables, et je ne peux pas déduire mon logement en frais réels (notre résidence fiscale était sur mon lieu de travail) c'est pour ça que je prends l'abattement.
> 
> On a acheté ensemble avec un prêt en commun, mais des apports différents. J'ai apporté plus pour l'achat de la maison, mais c'est principalement elle qui a payé les travaux.


Déjà, quand tu dis "ma femme", tu m'inquiètes. Tu sais que vous ne pouvez pas déclarer séparément en étant mariés sauf à être sous le régime de la séparation des biens, hein?  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite tu décris une situation passablement complexe avec des différence tant en investissement qu'en dépenses. Un fois de plus, je te conseille vivement de prendre un RDV et de mettre ça à plat avec un collègue. Il faut quand même répondre à bcp de questions préalables et je crois pas qu'ici ce soit le lieu  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas je t'ai donné le principe et tes dépenses sont éligibles. Pour le reste il va falloir comprendre un petit peu votre dossier  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

On est en séparation de biens justement  :;): 

Mais oui, je pense déjà qu'un rendez-vous avec le banquier est indispensable, et avec les impôts ! 

Merci pour les conseils en tout cas !

----------


## Baron

> Coucou Baron, on avait jamais vendu sur ebay avant, en tout cas pas ce genre d'items, des petites conneries oui, mais rien dans le but de récupérer ce genre de sommes, perso je me suis séparés de quelques gros titres de ma collection de jeux vidéos, la plupart autour de 700-1000 euros/pièce ( des blisters zelda entre autres) ca fait 15 ou 16 ventes en tout je crois, Madame ses consoles de jeunesses+jeux(3-4 lots). Je viens de vérifier ca fait 20 ventes pile poil. Le tout nous servira d'apport pour prêt immo, on est locataire, on a jamais acheté, 2 gosses et situation pro stables, en CDI depuis 15 ans pour ma part et 6 pour Mme. Bon, à ce jour on cherche encore le bien immobilier...


Si c'est de la vente d'objets de collec que vous n'avez pas achetés exprès pour ça et récemment, et si individuellement aucun ne dépasse 5 000 €, tu indiques lors de la déclaration dans le bloc de commentaire libre que ces ventes sont ponctuelles et ne concernent que des objets anciens (de collection éventuellement) et qu'ils ont été vendus exprès pour financer un prêt immo et que vous n'êtes pas professionnels de la vente.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On est en séparation de biens justement


Ok ben ça va se simplifier. Au titre de 2022, vous serez obligés de déclarer ensemble (cause même toit) et vous pourrez donc déclarer les revenus et les charges (peu importe qui les paie)

----------


## Seymos

> Ok ben ça va se simplifier. Au titre de 2022, vous serez obligés de déclarer ensemble (cause même toit) et vous pourrez donc déclarer les revenus et les charges (peu importe qui les paie)


Oui en 2022 on va déclarer ensemble, et on restera à l'abattement forfaitaire, car pas de frais réels (en tout cas moins de 10% et de toute façon inférieurs aux primes non-imposables).

Et vu avec ce que tu m'as envoyé. En gros, on peut déduire des revenus fonciers certains travaux, et si ça dépasse les revenus fonciers, on les déduit des revenus du travail.

Donc on a acheté en 2021, on a fait une partie des travaux en 2021 et une autre partie en 2022, mais la maison ne sera loué qu'en 2022.

Pour 2021, on a 0 revenu foncier, mais est-ce qu'on peut quand même déduire des frais (directement des revenus du coup) ?

Pour 2022 ça sera effectivement plus simple...

----------


## Abfabcentvingt6

Merci pour les infos. Du coup il faut écrire ca sur une version papier? D'habitude on valide la déclaration sur le net et basta. Ou on peut écrire et modifier sur le net directement? Merci encore.

----------


## Roupille

Si ça n''a pas changé tu peux écrire une mention expresse dans la rubrique « autres renseignements » quand tu fais ta déclaration de revenus en ligne.

----------


## Baron

> Et vu avec ce que tu m'as envoyé. En gros, on peut déduire des revenus fonciers certains travaux, et si ça dépasse les revenus fonciers, on les déduit des revenus du travail.


Ah oui j'ai oublié, 2021, ça va être compliqué. Vous devez déclarer en commun ou séparément pour toute l'année. Il faut donc que vous calculiez précisément laquelle des deux options est préférable. Bon là, on va pas se mentir, il faut que vous filiez à quelqu'un tous les éléments dans le cadre d'un RDV pour voir ça.  
Dans le principe, à partir du moment où vous allez louer le bien, vous êtes fondés à déduire (on attend donc des revenus fonciers pour l'année 2022). Si vous n'avez que des charges et aucun loyer, ça fera un déficit foncier. Une partie pourra s'imputer sur vos revenus et éventuellement une autre pourra se reporter sur les bénéfices fonciers des années suivantes. Mais attention : ce n'est pas vous qui le décidez, c'est automatique en fonction du remplissage de la 2044 (déclaration de revenus fonciers). Désolé, je peux pas faire un cours général sur le sujet, il faut partir de faits concrets. D'où le besoin de le voir en direct par un collègue.

----------


## Seymos

J'ai tout compris  ::lol:: 

En 2021 on va effectivement déclarer tout chacun de notre côté je pense, car 6 mois de loyer en charges ça permet de défiscaliser pas mal.

Merci encore pour les conseils, on va prendre rendez-vous.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Tu sais que vous ne pouvez pas déclarer séparément en étant mariés sauf à être sous le régime de la séparation des biens, hein?


Ah tiens, question un peu similaire : ma compagne et moi allons certainement nous pacser cette année.
Des subtilités à connaitre niveau impôts ? Nous, ce qu'on voudrait au final, c'est faire une seule déclaration (elle, notre enfant et moi). Un truc à anticiper dans le PACS ou clairement zéro difficulté ?

----------


## Baron

Eh ben aucune difficulté je pense. Mais par contre, il existe des cas - assez rare - où la déclaration à 2 est moins avantageuse que la déclaration séparée. Faites des simus avant pour l'année du PACS. M'enfin on parle de l'an prochain, là...

----------


## SuperLowl

Oui j'anticipe beaucoup.  ::P: 
Mais comme ça parlait de déclaration conjointe ou non, j'en ai profité.

Merci.

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon c'est pour le Luxembourg mais j'ai un petit souci pour ma déclaration 2021.
Mon précédent employeur jusqu'à Avril 2021 m'avait versé une subvention d'intérêt en 2021 qui se retrouve dans mon certificat de salaire 2021.

Mais mon nouvel employeur (depuis Mai 2021 du coup) m'a versé une autre subvention en 2022 mais l'a mise dans le certificat de salaire 2021 également...
Du coup je dépasse le plafond déductible pour 2021. Pourtant l'argent a été versé en 2022. Je vais devoir payer les cotisations sociales et les impôts là-dessus j'imagine?

----------


## Praetor

> Mais mon nouvel employeur (depuis Mai 2021 du coup) m'a versé une autre subvention en 2022 mais l'a mise dans le certificat de salaire 2021 également...


Il s'est planté, si c'est versé en 2022 ça doit être sur le certificat de 2022. Demande un certificat corrigé.

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello,

Petite question que j'espère peu complexe vu les experts que nous avons : peut-on cumuler un crédit d'impôt pour garde d'enfant (nounou agréée), emploi d'un salarié à domicile (pas directement, via une plate-forme d'aide à domicile) et pour l'emploi direct d'un "stagiaire aide familial étranger" ou d'un "jeune au pair" (c'est la nationalité de la personne qui change le statut), sachant qu'il s'agit de personnes différentes, et avec quel plafond ?
Là où ce n'est pas clair c'est que j'ai l'impression que selon l'emploi, on est dans des catégories et donc des plafonds maximum de dépenses ouvrant droit à crédit d'impôt différents.

----------


## Baron

> Bon c'est pour le Luxembourg mais j'ai un petit souci pour ma déclaration 2021.
> Mon précédent employeur jusqu'à Avril 2021 m'avait versé une subvention d'intérêt en 2021 qui se retrouve dans mon certificat de salaire 2021.
> 
> Mais mon nouvel employeur (depuis Mai 2021 du coup) m'a versé une autre subvention en 2022 mais l'a mise dans le certificat de salaire 2021 également...
> Du coup je dépasse le plafond déductible pour 2021. Pourtant l'argent a été versé en 2022. Je vais devoir payer les cotisations sociales et les impôts là-dessus j'imagine?


Grand principe : c'est l'année de perception qui compte. Praetor a raison.

----------


## Baron

> Hello,
> 
> Petite question que j'espère peu complexe vu les experts que nous avons : peut-on cumuler un crédit d'impôt pour garde d'enfant (nounou agréée), emploi d'un salarié à domicile (pas directement, via une plate-forme d'aide à domicile) et pour l'emploi direct d'un "stagiaire aide familial étranger" ou d'un "jeune au pair" (c'est la nationalité de la personne qui change le statut), sachant qu'il s'agit de personnes différentes, et avec quel plafond ?
> Là où ce n'est pas clair c'est que j'ai l'impression que selon l'emploi, on est dans des catégories et donc des plafonds maximum de dépenses ouvrant droit à crédit d'impôt différents.


Les questions sont légitimes mais c'est pareil, je peux pas faire un cours avec l'ensemble des particularités.
Je vais donc scinder :
- Pour les gardes enfants de moins de 6 ans, tu as un crédit et un plafond spécifiques.
- Pour les enfants plus vieux ou les travaux à domicile, il y a d'autres plafonds spécifiques selon les domaines et un plafond global à respecter..
- A compter de cette année, en passant par le dispositif du Cesu+, tu utilises le crédit pour payer moins.
Tu me dis si tu t'y retrouves pas  :;):

----------


## MiniaAr

> Grand principe : c'est l'année de perception qui compte. Praetor a raison.


Apparemment si, c'est prévu par la compagnie pour être payé en année N+1 mais à s'appliquer en année N:



> 2.1.	Eligible persons
> 
> Benefiting from the Subsidy are all  staff members hired under an employment contract (of a limited or unlimited duration) who meet the following cumulative conditions (“the Beneficiary”):
> 
> -	has been an employee at for at least one year on 31 December of the year for which the Subsidy will be granted (“Year N”),
> -	proves to have an obligatory and continual presence at during the reference period, from 1 January to 31 December of Year N. Absences due to illness, maternity, or parental leave are incorporated into the effective period of presence,
> -	is still employed and under a contract that has not been terminated as of the date of the subsidy payment falling in Year N+1
> 
> 5.	Date of Subsidy payment
> ...


Du coup je l'ai reçu deux fois en N, de mon précédent employeur qui payait la subvention N en année N et mon nouvel employeur qui paye la subvention N en année N+1. Le plafond d'exonération est explosé du coup et je ne sais pas trop comment déclarer cela.
En plus en relisant ça je ne sais même pas pourquoi je l'ai reçu car apparemment je n'aurais pas dû être éligible vu que je n'étais pas employé du 01/01/2021 au 31/01/2021 mais que je suis arrivé en milieu d'année. 
Pourtant, ils me l'ont bien payé. Fait chier si je dois rendre les sous...  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

Oui mais si tu ne l'as touchée qu'en 2022, même si c'est au titre de 2021, c'est un revenu de 2022, non? C'est quand même étrange si l'impôt de 2021 tient compte de revenus perçus en 2022. Tu ne peux pas demander aux impôts lux?

----------


## MiniaAr

> Oui mais si tu ne l'as touchée qu'en 2022, même si c'est au titre de 2021, c'est un revenu de 2022, non? C'est quand même étrange si l'impôt de 2021 tient compte de revenus perçus en 2022. Tu ne peux pas demander aux impôts lux?


Je viens de les appeler. La préposée "ne veut pas se mouiller" et je dois régler ça avec mon employeur.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah t'es en Suisse maintenant ?  ::ninja:: 

#Onprendpasparti

----------


## MiniaAr

Non Luxembourg, depuis 10 ans  :;):

----------


## SuperLowl

Je sais je sais, c'était pour la blague avec le "je veux pas me mouiller". La neutralité toussa toussa...

----------


## Baron

> Apparemment si, c'est prévu par la compagnie pour être payé en année N+1 mais à s'appliquer en année N


J'ai d'autres exemples : les Prud’hommes qui accordent à un salarié un rattrapage de salaires au titre de N-2 ou N-3 mais qu'il va toucher après la décision, en N. Eh ben ça se déclare en N. 
Donc non, ça ne nous est pas opposable. Si tu as perçu en 2022, ça se déclarera en 2022. Il faudra donc l'extourner de 2021.

----------


## MiniaAr

Comment j'extourne quelquechose de mon certificat de salaire qui est la base à ajouter en justificatif à la déclaration?

Je précise: si mon employeur refuse de m'en émettre un nouveau puisqu'il considère qu'il est correct?

----------


## Praetor

Facile: tu mets la somme réellement perçue en 2021 dans la déclaration et tu rajoute une observation (il y a sûrement un champ quelque part) pour expliquer la différence avec le justificatif. Tu peux même le rajouter en rouge sur le justificatif genre une flèche pointant vers la somme précisant « perçue en 2022 ». Et si tu as un papelard pour justifier que tu as touché la somme qu’en 2022 tu le joints aussi. Been there, done that.

----------


## Baron

Voilà. Si tu n'as pas précisément le montant imposable, tu prends le net perçu. On va pas chipoter à un pouillème près.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Hello, petite question sur la déclaration de revenus fonciers.
J'ai confié en 2021 un appartement en intermédiation locative sociale à une association. 
Le loyer est plafonné (niveau "social"), et j'ai une convention avec l'ANAH pour 6 ans. 
Ce dispositif offre il me semble un abattement de 85% sur les revenus.
C'est mon seul bien en location, et la première année que je vais devoir déclarer autre chose que mon seul salaire, donc je suis un peu paumée et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'info concrète sur quoi écrire dans quelle case de la future déclaration.

Ma question est: comment je déclare ça pour bénéficier des 85% ? Y'a une case spéciale ?
Est-ce que je suis concernée par le choix micro-foncier VS régime réel? Si je peux, je choisirai le micro foncier, vu que j'ai pas fait de travaux ça me semble plus intéressant.
Concrètement, si on prend par exemple 2000€ de loyer et 400€ de charges perçus, j'écris quoi dans quelle case ?

Je suppose que les documents justificatifs sont la convention avec l'asso + la convention ANAH (c'est un dispositif de type "location/sous location" donc je ne sais rien du locataire final, je n'ai signé qu'avec l'asso et eux même ils ont signé avec le sous locataire qu'ils ont sélectionné) ? Je demande en avance entre autres pour avoir le temps de demander d'autres infos ou documents à l'asso si c'était nécessaire.

----------


## Baron

Pas de document à fournir dans l'immédiat. Par contre sur demande de l’administration en cas de contrôle, on te dira ce qu'il faut fournir. Ce sera les conventions et la démonstration de l'éligibilité de l'asso. J'ai pas creusé ce point. 
Pour la déclaration, c'est pas compliqué : tu déclares tes revenus de manière réelle au moyen d'un déclaration de revenus fonciers (2044). Si tu es bien éligible au dispositif "Cosse", tu peux faire une déduction de 85% du revenu perçu en ligne 228 (Cf. la notice). Ca vaut le coup parce que pour le coup, on a vite fait de faire un déficit foncier malgré un revenu perçu.

----------


## MiniaAr

Bon l'employeur refuse de renvoye un autre certificat pour 2021 et ils semblent meme vouloir me retirer les sous. J'aurais mieux fait de fermer ma gueule tiens....

Et ils insistent pour dire que meme si j'ai reçu en 2022 c'est un revenu 2021.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Pas de document à fournir dans l'immédiat. Par contre sur demande de l’administration en cas de contrôle, on te dira ce qu'il faut fournir. Ce sera les conventions et la démonstration de l'éligibilité de l'asso. J'ai pas creusé ce point. 
> Pour la déclaration, c'est pas compliqué : tu déclares tes revenus de manière réelle au moyen d'un déclaration de revenus fonciers (2044). Si tu es bien éligible au dispositif "Cosse", tu peux faire une déduction de 85% du revenu perçu en ligne 228 (Cf. la notice). Ca vaut le coup parce que pour le coup, on a vite fait de faire un déficit foncier malgré un revenu perçu.


Merci beaucoup! C'était l'histoire de la ligne 228 qui me manquait, et je n'étais pas sure du dispositif Cosse. J'ai toutes les infos c'est top!

----------


## Graouu

> Présidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron va proposer aux couples en union libre de mutualiser leur déclaration d'impôts


Courage collègues fonctionnaires, je suis de tout coeur avec vous !!

----------


## Baron

Ah put**, oui, ça c'est encore une sacré trouvaille! Déjà que c'était le bord** avec les mariés et les pacsés, ça va être un enfer. Les mêmes qui proposent des réductions de fonctionnaires ont des idées qui compliquent 100 fois le boulot  :Cell: 




> Et ils insistent pour dire que meme si j'ai reçu en 2022 c'est un revenu 2021.


C'est pas eux qui font les lois  :tired:

----------


## Praetor

> C'est pas eux qui font les lois


C'est peut-être différent au Luxembourg. Ils sont un peu spéciaux là-bas.

----------


## MiniaAr

Alors, j'ai trouvé les textes de loi (l'avantage du LuLuland c'est qu'ils sont disponibles en français.)

Reglement Grand Ducal 11 décembre 1991: https://legilux.public.lu/eli/etat/l...91/12/11/n1/jo




> Art. 1er.
> Le salarié obtient l'exemption de l'impôt sur le revenu d'une tranche des recettes provenant de l'économie et de la bonification d'intérêts fixées sur la base du règlement grand-ducal pris en exécution de l'article 104, alinéa 3 de la loi concernant l'impôt sur le revenu, dans les limites et sous les conditions des articles 2 ou 3 ci-après.
> 
> Art. 2.
> (1)Lorsque l'économie et la bonification d'intérêts résultent de prêts visés à l'alinéa 4 et que les conditions dudit alinéa sont remplies, le salarié obtient l'exemption de l'impôt sur le revenu d'une tranche de 120.000 F par année des recettes de l'économie et de la bonification des intérêts en cause.
> (2)En cas d'imposition collective en vertu de l'article 3 ou de l'article 157bis, alinéa 3 de la loi concernant l'impôt sur le revenu, le montant ci-dessus est porté à 240.000 F pour les époux.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Modifié par le Réglement Grand Ducal 1er Aout 2001 pour le passage à l'Euro



> Art. 20.
> Le règlement grand-ducal du 11 décembre 1991 portant exécution de l'article 115, numéro 22 de la loi du 4 décembre 1967 concernant l'impôt sur le revenu est modifié comme suit:
> 
> *(1)	à l'article 2, les montants de 120.000 et 240.000 francs sont remplacés respectivement par ceux de 3.000 et 6.000 euros;*
> (2)	à l'article 3, les montants de 20.000 et 40.000 francs sont remplacés respectivement par ceux de 500 et 1.000 euros.


C'est quoi la différence entre "voie d'assiette" et "retenue sur les traitements et salaires"?

Et la LIR: https://impotsdirects.public.lu/dam-...IR/LIR2021.pdf (la "Loi du 4 Décembre 1967")



> Chapitre V - EXEMPTIONS
> Art. 115.
> Sont exempts de l’impôt sur le revenu:
> 22. les recettes provenant de l’économie et de la bonification d’intérêts aux conditions et dans les limites à déterminer par règlement grand-ducal.
> Dans la mesure où les intérêts et bonifications sont exemptés en vertu de la présente disposition, ils ne peuvent être déduits à titre de dépenses d’exploitation, de frais d’obtention ou de dépenses spéciales;


Après, ça ne semble pas répondre à la question de l'année où ça doit être déclaré et j'avoue que le texte est un peu long....

J'ai trouvé cet article: https://www.agefi.lu/mensuel/Article...mArticle=11963 (Journal Financier du Luxembourg)



> Imposition
> 
> Dans ces deux cas, la loi fiscale considère que le salarié bénéficie d’un avantage en nature. L’article 104 de la loi du 4 décembre 1967 concernant l’impôt sur le revenu (L.I.R.) évalue cet avantage, tandis que l’article 115-22 de la L.I.R. permet de l’exempter à certaines conditions. En cas de subvention d’intérêts, l’avantage en nature est déterminé par la différence entre le taux fixé (censé être le taux disponible sur le marché) et le taux accordé par l’employeur. Ainsi, si l'employeur octroie un prêt à un taux de 1,50%, la différence, à savoir les intérêts non payés à hauteur de 0,50% est l'avantage en nature que l'employeur accorde à son salarié. *En cas de bonification d’intérêts, l’avantage en nature est déterminé par les sommes remboursées par l’employeur au titre de remboursement d'intérêts. L'employeur doit donc explicitement payer ces sommes en vue du remboursement des intérêts payés par le salarié. L’imposition de cet avantage est déclenchée par la mise à disposition de celui-ci. La mise à disposition est censée avoir lieu au moment des arrêtés de compte, mais au plus tard lors du dernier décompte établi pour l’année en question. La loi prévoit toutefois une exemption fiscale en la matière. Cette exemption est soumise à conditions, en fonction de la nature du prêt (prêt hypothécaire ou prêt personnel) et de la situation fiscale et familiale du contribuable.*


Ça peut aider ça? Pas de source sur la partie en gras  ::(: 

Tiens plus loin dans l'article:



> Salarié engagé au cours de l'année
> 
> Pour le salarié embauché dans le courant de l’année, il faut vérifier s’il n’a pas déjà bénéficié d’une exemption fiscale en matière de prêt hypothécaire ou personnel auprès de son ancien employeur. En effet, si le salarié quitte l’employeur au cours d’une année, il n’y pas lieu de proratiser l’exemption appliquée durant cette année. Il appartiendra au nouveau employeur de vérifier si et dans quelle mesure le salarié aurait déjà bénéficié de l’exemption au cours de cette année.


C'est exactement ma situation et mon nouvel employeur n'a pas vérifié cela. Moi je me suis pas posé la question car je pensais que la bonification allait être accordée pour 2022 et pas 2021, comme cela l'avait été avec mon précédent employeur. Mais il y a eu une couille avec cette double bonification en 2021 (ancien et nouveau employeur) avec le plafond  d'exemption largement dépassé.

----------


## Baron

Tu sais que je viens à peine de percuter que c'est pour le Luxembourg et que *TU ES RESIDENT FISCAL LUXEMBOURGEOIS*  ::w00t:: 

Je pensais que tu évoquais un revenu étranger. Mais bon c'est normal, ces jours-ci, mes journées sont longues et je suis plus très clair le soir...

A mon avis, ta dernière interprétation me parait bonne. Mais bon, je n'ai pas l'assurance d'une réponse comme s'il s'agissait de droit fiscal français.

Sinon je pense qu'il ne faut pas te casser la tête et poser la question par écrit à l’administration comme tu pourrais le faire en France. Si l'administration te donne une réponse écrite, je pense que c'est comme chez nous, c'est opposable. Chez nous aussi ça arrive qu'un employeur se rate sur une obligation fiscale du salarié...

----------


## MiniaAr

Ah oui effectivement la clarification a son importance, je suis bien résident fiscal (enfin résident tout cours, et donc fiscalement aussi) au Luxembourg. J'y vis, j'y travaille, j'y paye mes impôts.

Oui je vais arrêter de me casser la tête. Au Luxembourg il y a aussi que la déclaration n'est pas uniquement déclarative et qu'il faut joindre les justificatifs qui sont bien étudiés par l'administration.
Donc je vais envoyer mes certificats de salaires tels que reçus de l'employeur, je vais déclarer le maximum de bonification d'intérêts exonérée (correspondant au montant réel des intérêts payés), et l'administration me dira bien si ça cloche.

En vrai pour les impôts comme j'ai été retenu à la source en fonction de mon nouveau salaire suite à mon changement d'employeur en Mai 2021, mais avec une retenue calculée comme si j'avais travaillé pour eux l'année entière, et que le changement s'était accompagné d'une augmentation salariale notable (c'était l'idée d'ailleurs  ::ninja::  ) je vais quand même récupérer quelque chose. Le virement (car les chèques n'ont plus cours au Luxembourg) des impôts sera juste moins conséquent.

C'est juste qu'aucune charge (ni salariale, ni patronale) n'aura été payée sur cette bonification suite à l'erreur de l'employeur, mais je sais pas si les impôts et la sécu se communiquent ce genre d'information. On dira qu'on va bientôt le découvrir.  ::):

----------


## Baron

Eh ben tiens-nous au courant  ::P:

----------


## Bart

Bonsoir, j'ai une question sur l'augmentation des indemnités km, ça peut rentrer dans ce sujet ?

----------


## Baron

Eh ben oui.

----------


## Bart

Merci. Je suis intérimaire et ne choisis que des missions avec IK.

> le décret rehaussant les IK concerne-t-il également les intérimaires qui se les font payer via leur entreprise donneuse de missions ? (les IK sont négociées entre le demandeur et l'agence d'intérim)
> si oui, cela peut-il être refusé aux intérimaires ?

----------


## Baron

Ah ben on est mal barrés. Je croyais que tu voulais parler de la revalorisation du barème kilométrique de l'administration  :^_^: 

Là c'est plutôt une question à poser au Grand Maitre B. dans son topic juridique. Fiscalement je ne peux rien t'en dire...

----------


## Bart

Ah  :^_^:  C'est plutôt juridiquement pour le coup. A savoir si ça concerne uniquement genre les commerciaux, ou aussi tout simplement tous ceux qui utilisent leur véhicule personnel à titre professionnel domicile-travail et sont déjà indemnisés en conséquence.

Pour donner une idée j'ai une électrique, donc normalement j'ai une majoration de 20%... inapplicable selon mon employeur. Trop prise de tête à gérer pour mon cas personnel (sur plusieurs milliers d'intérimaires paramédicaux il semblerait que je sois le seul à rouler en VE....) et susceptible de me voir refusé par certains demandeurs ("pk je paierai plus cher pour lui sous prétexte qu'il a envie de rouler en VE ?").

----------


## MoTorBreath

Ca parle bien de l'impôt sur le revenu ton article. C'est le barême pour les frais réels.

La question subsidiaire pourrait être de savoir si on peut cumuler indémnisation par l'employeur et déduction en frais réels sur la déclaration d'IR ou si il faut soustraire du total l'indémnisation.

----------


## Bart

C'était un exemple, j'ai renoncé à ces 20%. Par contre j'aimerais bien ne pas renoncer à l'augmentation générale unilatérale des IK or pour l'instant l'employeur a dit qu'ils allaient l'appliquer uniquement pour les grands trajets (supérieurs à 200km A/R), soit une minorité des intérimaires (dont je fais néanmoins partie). 

Si j'ai bien compris ta 2e phrase si on touche les IK par l'employeur on ne peut évidemment pas les déclarer ensuite aux impôts. Néanmoins pour revenir par exemple aux 20%  ::P:  la nana des impôts m'avait dit que j'avais tout à fait le droit de demander à l'employeur de ne pas me les verser pour pouvoir les déclarer et donc percevoir par les impôts.
Sauf que l'employeur c'est mensuel et les impôts c'est annuel, ça m'arrange pas dans ce dernier cas  ::P:  même si là, j'aurais mes 20%.
Ca marche aussi pour l'augmentation du coup.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ce sont deux choses différentes. Tes indemnités kilométriques, c'est du revenu (mais je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure il est imposable), alors que les frais kilométriques, c'est ce que tu peux déduire de tes impôts si tu choisis les frais réels, et non l'abattement de 10%.
Tu peux avoir des indemnités kilométriques ET les frais kilométriques, je ne pense pas que ce soit exclusif. Mais il faudra surement déclarer les IK.
(À faire valider par les sachants hein, évidemment)

----------


## Bart

Euh... mais indemnités km et frais km c'est la même chose... ou alors j'ai sérieusement raté un train  ::P:  
Et en tant qu'indemnités c'est non imposable (j'en ai depuis 3 ans).
ou alors quelqu'un s'est méchamment viandé vu tout ce que je touche

----------


## MoTorBreath

Oui c'est un remboursement des frais que tu engages pour exercer ton activité.

A la limite si ton employeur ne veut pas appliquer la majoration, peut être que tu peux appliquer la différence en frais réels sur la déclaration d'IR.

----------


## Baron

> Ah  C'est plutôt juridiquement pour le coup. A savoir si ça concerne uniquement genre les commerciaux, ou aussi tout simplement tous ceux qui utilisent leur véhicule personnel à titre professionnel domicile-travail et sont déjà indemnisés en conséquence.
> 
> Pour donner une idée j'ai une électrique, donc normalement j'ai une majoration de 20%... inapplicable selon mon employeur. Trop prise de tête à gérer pour mon cas personnel (sur plusieurs milliers d'intérimaires paramédicaux il semblerait que je sois le seul à rouler en VE....) et susceptible de me voir refusé par certains demandeurs ("pk je paierai plus cher pour lui sous prétexte qu'il a envie de rouler en VE ?").


Ah put**, je viens de comprendre le sens de ta question!

Alors j'essaie de répondre clairement.

Les frais réels, qui comprennent les indemnités kilométriques, ne peuvent être refusés à personne. Il faut juste qu'ils puissent être justifier par - comme on dit dans le métier - tout moyen de droit. 

Ces frais réels kilométriques, pour la plupart des gens, ce sont les trajets domicile-travail (limités à un A/R par jour sauf très rare et justifiée exception). Mais si tu es amené à utiliser ton véhicule personnel pour le besoin de ton travail, tu peux aussi compter ces kilomètres. Mais attention. Ce type de frais est généralement couvert (remboursé) par l'employeur, ce qui rend inutile de le mettre dans les frais réels, sauf si ces remboursements sont insuffisants. Dans ce cas, on peut donc déclarer ces kilomètres en frais réels mais il faut ajouter les remboursements de l'employeur dans le revenu imposable. Il en va de même en cas d'un remboursement des frais domicile-travail. 

Et sinon j'ai pas pigé pourquoi tu n'aurais pas droit à la majo de 20%.

----------


## Bart

Attends, actuellement je suis indemnisé comme un véhicule normal (ce qui donne 0,25€/km et 0,446€/km si supérieur à 200km), tu veux dire qu'en plus de toucher cela, je peux donc déclarer aux impôts l'équivalent manquant des 20% ?

J'y ai pas droit parce que d'après la directrice d'agence leur logiciel de compta a une valeur absolue, enfin 2, celles que j'ai indiquées au-dessus. Il ne peuvent pas personnaliser le taux à chacun de mes contrats (une 20aine par mois) sous prétexte que j'ai un VE, donc une indemnisation à 20%.

Et surtout que personne ne voudra me payer (enfin, indemniser) plus cher sous prétexte que contrairement aux 99,999% d'autres intérimaires moi je roule en VE et l'Etat a décidé que c'était plus cher.

----------


## Cedski

je comprends pas tes 0,25€/km si moins de 200km... Le barème c'est celui ci:

Barème kilométrique applicable aux voitures (en €) pour l'imposition des revenus 2021 
                        Distance (d) jusqu'à 5000 km 	Distance (d) de 5 001 km à 20 000 km 	Distance (d) au-delà de 20 000 km
3 CV et moins 	d x 0,502 	                               (d x 0,3) + 1 007 	                                 d x 0,35
4 CV 	       d x 0,575 	                               (d x 0,323) + 1 262 	                                 d x 0,387
5 CV 	       d x 0,603 	                               (d x 0,339) + 1 320 	                                 d x 0,405
6 CV 	       d x 0,631 	                               (d x 0,355) + 1 382 	                                 d x 0,425
7 CV et plus      d x 0,661 	                               (d x 0,374) + 1 435 	                                 d x 0,446

Perso je suis bien remboursé comme toi, IK x km mensuel dans le cadre de min activité pro (je n'ai pas de domicile - travail à proprement parler autre que d'aller dans mon box  ::ninja:: , je suis chez des fournisseurs tous les jours ou presque et quand c'est presque, c'est chez moi).
A noter que le kilométrage (la distance d dans le tableau) est annuel, donc il peut y avoir une correction en fin d'année. (perso je suis largement au delà du km mini, meme pas on calcule, c'est la dernière colonne). Pour les contrats courts comme toi, je suppose que ça doit se faire au proprata dans ce cas ???? (tu ramènes le kilométrage réalisée dans le cadre de ton contrat à une base annuelle par une simple règle de trois). Ca serait le plus logique.

Alors nous on a une règle, dans mon contrat la base c'est l'IK pour une auto de 6CV (meme si j'ai plus.... Meme si j'ai moins- mais bon courage dans ce cas  ::ninja:: ).
Plus péages, plus parking éventuel, qui sont en frais réels pour le coup. (les IK c'est uniquement pour l'usage du véhicule).

----------


## Praetor

Question investissement locatif:
Si j’achète un bien à crédit pour le louer, je peux déduire les intérêts des revenus fonciers.
Mais si j’achète uniquement la nue-propriété à crédit, et n’ai donc pas (encore) de revenus de ce bien, puis-je quand même déduire les intérêts?

----------


## Bart

> je comprends pas tes 0,25€/km si moins de 200km...


Bah c'est bien fondé sur le barème acoss tout simplement, utilisé par ma boîte d'intérim. Une des plus grosses du monde soit-dit en passant  ::ninja::  Mais ce barème est le même dans les autres concurrents. C'est donc pas fait à leur sauce vu que toutes les agences utilisent les mêmes taux, aucune surprise là-dessus.

Après oui je vois pas vraiment pk y a marqué 0,6 quand je touche 0,25... 
Ou alors c'est une entente non-concurrentielle entre toutes les boîtes d'intérim nationales.

----------


## Baron

> Attends, actuellement je suis indemnisé comme un véhicule normal (ce qui donne 0,25€/km et 0,446€/km si supérieur à 200km), tu veux dire qu'en plus de toucher cela, je peux donc déclarer aux impôts l'équivalent manquant des 20% ?
> 
> J'y ai pas droit parce que d'après la directrice d'agence leur logiciel de compta a une valeur absolue, enfin 2, celles que j'ai indiquées au-dessus. Il ne peuvent pas personnaliser le taux à chacun de mes contrats (une 20aine par mois) sous prétexte que j'ai un VE, donc une indemnisation à 20%.
> 
> Et surtout que personne ne voudra me payer (enfin, indemniser) plus cher sous prétexte que contrairement aux 99,999% d'autres intérimaires moi je roule en VE et l'Etat a décidé que c'était plus cher.


On parle pas de la même chose. De notre côté, on se moque bien de savoir comment vous êtes remboursés. Tu as 3 options : soit déclarer tous tes frais, soit déclarer seulement ceux domicile/travail, soit enfin ne pas faire de frais réels. Il faut que tu fasses une simul pour voir quelle option est préférable. Mais par contre, si tu déclares tous tes frais, tu dois ajouter à tes revenus imposables tous les défraiements perçus de l'employeur. Si tu prends l'option 2, tu n'ajoutes que les éventuelles indemnisation pour le domicile/travail (généralement, les boites paient presque la moitié si t'es en transport en commun). Et si tu restes à la déduction forfaitaire, tu n'ajoutes rien à tes revenus. Mais ce que te paie ta boite pour t'indemniser, ça ne nous regarde pas tant que tu ne veux faire état des charges qui sont en rapport.




> Question investissement locatif:
> Si j’achète un bien à crédit pour le louer, je peux déduire les intérêts des revenus fonciers.
> Mais si j’achète uniquement la nue-propriété à crédit, et n’ai donc pas (encore) de revenus de ce bien, puis-je quand même déduire les intérêts?


Peu importe qui est propriétaire. C'est celui qui a les revenus qui peut déduire. Comme c'est l'usufruitier - sauf cas exceptionnel - qui perçoit les revenus, tes intérêts ne sont pas déductibles. On a eu une jurisprudence qui est venu nuancer tout ça mais pour des cas qui sont exceptionnels : si tu achètes la nue-propriété des parts d'une société immo - ou d'un immeuble directement - avec un bien qui est déjà loué et si tu as déjà des revenus fonciers par ailleurs ; et dans ce cas encore, tu ne pourras faire un déficit global, tu ne pourras que reporter ton déficit sur les futurs RF (10 ans max).

----------


## Roupille

M. BARON, j'ai pas trop suivi les évolutions récentes des crédits / réductions d'impôt pour les travaux dans l'habitation principale.

Je suis en train de faire faire à mes parents des travaux pour adapter leur maison à l'handicap de ma mère. Ils font refaire la salle de bain. Bon les travaux sont déductibles, c'est ok sur ce point.
Je suis toujours sur l'ancien système ou on déduit montant des travaux - diverses aides l'année suivante dans la case qui va bien.

Mais j'ai vu que comme pour les entreprises, certains travaux donnent droit au remboursement l'année de réalisation via "Ma Prime Renov".
J'ai regardé, ils parlent des travaux d'isolation et d'adaptations au handicap / vieillissement. Mais quand on poursuit dans le détail les travaux d'adaptation au handicap / vieillissement ont disparu !

Ca rentre dans le cadre de "Ma Prime Renov" ou pas ?  ::huh::  ( je sais pas du coup si vous suivez ça dans les SIP, ça dépend peut-être que de l'ANAH)

Et en plus impots.gouv.fr est en maintenance aujourd'hui  :tired:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Question rapide, je veux déclarer mes impôts en ligne, et dès le début je tombe sur ça dans la déclaration du domicile :


C'est surtout le "(car j'ai déménagé en 2021)" qui me gêne, ça me parait pas cohérent  ::unsure:: 
POur la déclaration des revenus de 2021, qu'est-ce qu'il leur importe vraimetn ? Parce que j'ai effectivement déménagé en mars 2021, mon adresse est déjà mise à jour dans mon profil, mais du coup ce truc-là me fait hésiter.

EDIT : ou alors c'est le fait que j'ai mis à jour mon adresse par moi-même qui fausse cette case, qui aurait fait apparaître mon adresse de janvier 2021, en fait je crois que d'avoir posté ici m'a permis de comprendre  ::o:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> C'est surtout le "(car j'ai déménagé en 2021)" qui me gêne, ça me parait pas cohérent 
> POur la déclaration des revenus de 2021, qu'est-ce qu'il leur importe vraimetn ? Parce que j'ai effectivement déménagé en mars 2021, mon adresse est déjà mise à jour dans mon profil, mais du coup ce truc-là me fait hésiter.


Logiquement c'est prévu pour les gens qui ont déménagé après la déclaration précédente et n'ont pas encore fait la màj.

Ce qui compte c'est si l'adresse référencée est la bonne ou pas à la date du 1er janvier 2022, et si c'est toujours celle-là aujourd'hui.

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Vous pouvez me rappeler comment ça marche l'épargne salariale retraite ?
J'ai déclarer l'abondement mais faut que je déclare combien j'ai versé ? me rappelle plus

----------


## Baron

> M. BARON, j'ai pas trop suivi les évolutions récentes des crédits / réductions d'impôt pour les travaux dans l'habitation principale.
> 
> Je suis en train de faire faire à mes parents des travaux pour adapter leur maison à l'handicap de ma mère. Ils font refaire la salle de bain. Bon les travaux sont déductibles, c'est ok sur ce point.
> Je suis toujours sur l'ancien système ou on déduit montant des travaux - diverses aides l'année suivante dans la case qui va bien.
> 
> Mais j'ai vu que comme pour les entreprises, certains travaux donnent droit au remboursement l'année de réalisation via "Ma Prime Renov".
> J'ai regardé, ils parlent des travaux d'isolation et d'adaptations au handicap / vieillissement. Mais quand on poursuit dans le détail les travaux d'adaptation au handicap / vieillissement ont disparu !
> 
> Ca rentre dans le cadre de "Ma Prime Renov" ou pas ?  ( je sais pas du coup si vous suivez ça dans les SIP, ça dépend peut-être que de l'ANAH)
> ...


Je crois qu'il reste des trucs sous forme de RICI mais faut avoir la liste parce que comme d'hab, ça dépend des devis, des acomptes, de l'âge du chien, etc. Mais je suis pas technicien et il faudrait moi aussi que j'ai la brochure sous la main et évidemment, c'est encore en rade... Mais sinon Ma Prime Renov a récupéré bcp de réducs. Faut que je repense à passer pour te dire.




> Question rapide, je veux déclarer mes impôts en ligne, et dès le début je tombe sur ça dans la déclaration du domicile :
> https://i.ibb.co/Lzyx2Xr/impots.png
> 
> C'est surtout le "(car j'ai déménagé en 2021)" qui me gêne, ça me parait pas cohérent 
> POur la déclaration des revenus de 2021, qu'est-ce qu'il leur importe vraimetn ? Parce que j'ai effectivement déménagé en mars 2021, mon adresse est déjà mise à jour dans mon profil, mais du coup ce truc-là me fait hésiter.
> 
> EDIT : ou alors c'est le fait que j'ai mis à jour mon adresse par moi-même qui fausse cette case, qui aurait fait apparaître mon adresse de janvier 2021, en fait je crois que d'avoir posté ici m'a permis de comprendre


On veut juste savoir si l'adresse indiquée pour le 1er janvier est la bonne. Si l'usager a déménagé en 202& et ne nous a pas prévenus, il faut indiquer la nouvelle adresse qui était la bonne au 1er janvier 2022. Et le déménagement en 2022, c'est pour mettre à jour en prévision de l'an prochain.



> Bonjour,
> Vous pouvez me rappeler comment ça marche l'épargne salariale retraite ?
> J'ai déclarer l'abondement mais faut que je déclare combien j'ai versé ? me rappelle plus


Question trop large. Tu me dis si après avoir lu là si tu n'as pas ta réponse. Mais faut donner plus de détail...

----------


## Tilt

> Question trop large. Tu me dis si après avoir lu là si tu n'as pas ta réponse. Mais faut donner plus de détail...


En fait ma question porte sur un versement volontaire effectué sur le perco
J'ai versé 770€ donc je les déclare et mon employeur a mis environ 400€ d'abondement sur ce versement donc je le déclare aussi. j'ai bon ?

Pour l'épargne salariale j'avais compris que tout ce qui est débloqué au bout de 5 ans y'a rien à déclarer  ::): 

ça y'es j'ai compris : ce que j'ai versé c'est déductible de mon revenu et l'abondement c'est pas imposé ça vient juste réduire le plafond déductible. Capté !

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Pas de document à fournir dans l'immédiat. Par contre sur demande de l’administration en cas de contrôle, on te dira ce qu'il faut fournir. Ce sera les conventions et la démonstration de l'éligibilité de l'asso. J'ai pas creusé ce point. 
> Pour la déclaration, c'est pas compliqué : tu déclares tes revenus de manière réelle au moyen d'un déclaration de revenus fonciers (2044). Si tu es bien éligible au dispositif "Cosse", tu peux faire une déduction de 85% du revenu perçu en ligne 228 (Cf. la notice). Ca vaut le coup parce que pour le coup, on a vite fait de faire un déficit foncier malgré un revenu perçu.


Merci encore Baron, grâce à cette réponse je me suis fait quelques nœuds au cerveau quand même, mais j'ai réussi à déclarer un truc qui me semble pas complètement incohérent !  :;):

----------


## Baron

Merci pour vos retours les jeunes. Vous hésitez pas si question.




> M. BARON, j'ai pas trop suivi les évolutions récentes des crédits / réductions d'impôt pour les travaux dans l'habitation principale.
> 
> Je suis en train de faire faire à mes parents des travaux pour adapter leur maison à l'handicap de ma mère. Ils font refaire la salle de bain. Bon les travaux sont déductibles, c'est ok sur ce point.
> Je suis toujours sur l'ancien système ou on déduit montant des travaux - diverses aides l'année suivante dans la case qui va bien.
> 
> Mais j'ai vu que comme pour les entreprises, certains travaux donnent droit au remboursement l'année de réalisation via "Ma Prime Renov".
> J'ai regardé, ils parlent des travaux d'isolation et d'adaptations au handicap / vieillissement. Mais quand on poursuit dans le détail les travaux d'adaptation au handicap / vieillissement ont disparu !
> 
> Ca rentre dans le cadre de "Ma Prime Renov" ou pas ?  ( je sais pas du coup si vous suivez ça dans les SIP, ça dépend peut-être que de l'ANAH)
> ...


Tu as vu la 7WI de la RICI?

----------


## Roupille

> Merci pour vos retours les jeunes. Vous hésitez pas si question.
> 
> Tu as vu la 7WI de la RICI?


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai vu sur la brochure. J'ai aussi du 7WJ pour les W.C surélevés. 
Je suis aussi allé faire un tour sur la BACO au boulot ( j'y ai accès bizarrement, mon chef a le clic facile sur Madhras ). C'est chouette maintenant.
Bon je garde l'info pour l'année prochaine si ça n'a pas bougé d'ici là.

Merci  :;):  Je stalkerai aussi les évolutions de Ma Prim Renov'

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci encore Baron, grâce à cette réponse je me suis fait quelques nœuds au cerveau quand même, mais j'ai réussi à déclarer un truc qui me semble pas complètement incohérent !


C'est normal. A ce niveau, t'es pas loin de documents comptables pour lesquels ces derniers te prennent 100 balles pour remplir 3 cases.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> C'est normal. A ce niveau, t'es pas loin de documents comptables pour lesquels ces derniers te prennent 100 balles pour remplir 3 cases.


Oui mais 100 balles _déductibles_ !!! :boucleinfinie:  :Vibre:   :Splash:

----------


## Aramchek

Ça y est déclaration faite avec les frais réels cette année je passe de 5.1 à 5.2 %  scandale ! Rends l'argent Baron !  :Cell:   ::ninja:: 

Bon en réalité j'ai moins roulé pour le travail l'année dernière d’où la petite hausse sans les frais réels j'étais à 6.5%.  ::P:

----------


## Seymos

Je reviens  ::ninja:: 

Donc pour 2021, comme on vivait encore séparément du fait de nos affectations, madame choisit les frais réels, et moi l'abattement. Frais réels sur 7 mois depuis le mois d'août 21 on vit ensemble.

Pas de question sur les revenus, c'est assez clair.

En revanche, on a acheté une maison en octobre, qu'on a commencé à louer à partir de mars. Après avoir fait pas mal de travaux dedans.

On doit donc remplir une 2044, même si on a pas eu de revenus locatifs en 2021, pour pouvoir déclarer une partie de travaux qu'on a fait dedans (électricité, peinture et chauffage) ?

----------


## Baron

Oui, c'est tout à fait possible. Tu t'engages juste à déclarer sur 2044 (régime réel) pendant 3 ans (irrévocable).

----------


## Markus

Bonjour,

Petite questions heures supplémentaires. Pour moi elles sont exonérées jusqu'à un plafond de 5000€, ce montant est à indiquer en case 1GH. Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que si j'ai un montant dans cette case, la somme n'a pas être comptée dans mon salaire net imposable ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Baron

> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite questions heures supplémentaires. Pour moi elles sont exonérées jusqu'à un plafond de 5000€, ce montant est à indiquer en case 1GH. Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que si j'ai un montant dans cette case, la somme n'a pas être comptée dans mon salaire net imposable ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Confirmé. Explications ici : https://www.impots.gouv.fr/www2/fich...re_ir_2022.pdf en page 109 au besoin.

Par contre on retient les sommes pour le revenu fiscal de référence (et donc le QF, i.e. pour la cantine, les chèques vacances, etc.)

----------


## Markus

Merci Baron.

----------


## Maalak

Dites-moi, avec les soucis d'un équivalent Alzheimer de mon père, j'essaye de voir ce que je peux faire pour sa déclaration d'impôts. Globalement, elle est pré-remplie, hormis que je dois quand même reporter dessus les revenus locatifs d'un appartement qu'il possède et n'y est pas renseigné de base.
Du coup, je dois simplement simplement renseigner le versement mensuel du locataire 12 ou il y a je ne sais quelle décote à faire dessus ? Sachant que je n'ai pas la moindre fichue idée de ce qui représente la part loyer ou la part charges locatives. Je suppose aussi que le fait qu'il paye des impôts fonciers dessus n'entre pas en compte, il sera taxé sur la totalité de la somme touchée, quand bien même une partie aura servi à les payer ?

----------


## Praetor

Ca dépend s'il déclare en micro-foncier ou au réel.

En micro-foncier tu déclares juste les sommes touchées, ie les 12 versements du locataire. Le fisc calculera un abattement de 30% dessus et le reste entrera dans le revenu pour le calcul de l'impôts (+17,2% de prélèvements sociaux sur les revenus fonciers).

Au réel tu déclares les loyers touchés mais aussi les charges non-recupérables payées, la taxe foncière (hors ordures ménagères), les frais de gestion, assurances, intérêts s'il y a encore un prêt dessus, travaux, etc. et le fisc déduit tout ça des loyers.

Après tu ne peux changer que tous les 3 ans donc faut voir comment ton père faisait avant et depuis combien de temps. Sinon à toi de voir le mode de calcul le plus avantageux (ou si t'as pas envie de t'embêter pour gratter quelques euros).

Waring, ça c'est pour de la location vide, en meublé c'est différent (ce serait trop simple sinon  ::P: ).

----------


## Maalak

Location non meublée pour un appartement déjà totalement payé.




> Au réel tu déclares les loyers touchés mais aussi les charges non-recupérables payées, la taxe foncière (hors ordures ménagères), les frais de gestion, assurances, intérêts s'il y a encore un prêt dessus, travaux, etc. et le fisc déduit tout ça des loyers.


Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de tout ce genre de détails.  ::P: 
Bon, j'en déduis que je vais juste faire du versement*12 dans la case 4BE, je ne suis de toute façon pas dans un état d'esprit à chercher un gain de quelques euros en micro-manageant mais plutôt d'expédier simplement des affaires auxquelles je ne connais pas grand chose, ça suffira.

----------


## madpenguin

Salut,

J'ai touché des IJSS l'an dernier, pendant un temps en subrogation puis directement. Que faut-il déclarer aux impôts ? Uniquement la partie non-subrogée ou la totalité ? La prédéclaration de la CPAM ne correspond à aucun des deux cas quand je compare avec l'attestation de paiement des IJSS fournie par la CPAM : bien trop importante pour être seulement la partie non-subrogée, mais légèrement trop faible pour la totalité (sauf si j'ajoute le montant de retenue à la source de la ligne de la télédéclaration, auquel cas on repasse à nouveau au-dessus du total indiqué sur l'attestation de la CPAM), du coup je suis un peu largué.

----------


## Ithilsul

Hello,

Petite question sur le remplissage de la case pour la garde d'enfants.
En 2021, mon fils a été gardé en crèche de janvier à septembre, puis par une nounou d'octobre à décembre.

De ce que j'ai compris, les deux charges se cumulent et vont dans la même case 7GA (et elles dépassent laaaaargement le plafond ouvrant droit à crédit d'impôt). 
Sauf que quand il est demandé d'indiquer dans le détail les bénéficiaires du règlement, je n'ai qu'une seule case et pas la place de mettre les deux bénéficiaires. 
Est-ce que c'est grave de n'en mettre qu'un seul ? Ou je profite du champ "Précisions complémentaires sur la déclaration" pour l'expliquer ?

À savoir d'ailleurs que c'est ma compagne qui est déclarée employeur mais du fait de notre différence de revenus, c'est moi qui payais principalement crèche + nounou. Est-ce que cette dichotomie employeur / payeur va poser un souci pour les impôts ?

Merci d'avance pour votre retour.

----------


## MiniaAr

Retour de la déclaration d'impôt reçu et pour une raison qui m'échappe l'administration n'a pas retenu les exonérations d'impôts que j'avais déclarées.

Pourtant l'année dernière elle l'avait fait sans problème. Un coup de fil à son centre d'impôts dans cette situation ça se justifie non? C'est que ça fait une différence de 2000€ environ sur ma simulation...

----------


## Baron

Gaffe, depuis l'an dernier on a une position anti-fraude qui fait qu'on peut faire sauter facilement des cases de crédit ou réduction d'impôt. Je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas. Évite d'appeler, on ne répond pas. Il faut envoyer un msg à partir de la messagerie sécurisée de ton compte fiscal en ligne et demander l'explication.




> Bon, j'en déduis que je vais juste faire du versement*12 dans la case 4BE, je ne suis de toute façon pas dans un état d'esprit à chercher un gain de quelques euros en micro-manageant mais plutôt d'expédier simplement des affaires auxquelles je ne connais pas grand chose, ça suffira.


C'est le plus simple et a priori, ça peut être même préférable.




> Salut,
> 
> J'ai touché des IJSS l'an dernier, pendant un temps en subrogation puis directement. Que faut-il déclarer aux impôts ? Uniquement la partie non-subrogée ou la totalité ? La prédéclaration de la CPAM ne correspond à aucun des deux cas quand je compare avec l'attestation de paiement des IJSS fournie par la CPAM : bien trop importante pour être seulement la partie non-subrogée, mais légèrement trop faible pour la totalité (sauf si j'ajoute le montant de retenue à la source de la ligne de la télédéclaration, auquel cas on repasse à nouveau au-dessus du total indiqué sur l'attestation de la CPAM), du coup je suis un peu largué.


Difficile de faire une réponse définitive tellement il peut y avoir des erreurs. Normalement, qui dit subrogation dit déclarer le net imposable donné par l'employeur. Mais des fois il y a subrogation effective mais l'employeur oublie de faire le cumul. La solution : déclarer ce qui s'approche de la réalité en mettant une mention sur la décla (ou en ligne au bon moment) pour indiquer le pb. Le service, s'il a un doute, interrogera la CPAM. Il n'y aura pas de conséquence fâcheuse si ce n'est (très éventuellement) une rattrapage du seul impôt dû.




> Hello,
> 
> Petite question sur le remplissage de la case pour la garde d'enfants.
> En 2021, mon fils a été gardé en crèche de janvier à septembre, puis par une nounou d'octobre à décembre.
> 
> De ce que j'ai compris, les deux charges se cumulent et vont dans la même case 7GA (et elles dépassent laaaaargement le plafond ouvrant droit à crédit d'impôt). 
> Sauf que quand il est demandé d'indiquer dans le détail les bénéficiaires du règlement, je n'ai qu'une seule case et pas la place de mettre les deux bénéficiaires. 
> Est-ce que c'est grave de n'en mettre qu'un seul ? Ou je profite du champ "Précisions complémentaires sur la déclaration" pour l'expliquer ?
> 
> ...


Tu cumules, tu n'en mets qu'un et ajoute l'autre effectivement dans le cadre prévu pour les échanges. Et enfin, c'est celui qui supporte la charge réelle qui déduit. Être l'employeur identifié ne suffit pas. Le paiement de la dépense prévaut.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Tu cumules, tu n'en mets qu'un et ajoute l'autre effectivement dans le cadre prévu pour les échanges. Et enfin, c'est celui qui supporte la charge réelle qui déduit. Être l'employeur identifié ne suffit pas. Le paiement de la dépense prévaut.


Merci patron Baron !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Retour de la déclaration d'impôt reçu et pour une raison qui m'échappe l'administration n'a pas retenu les exonérations d'impôts que j'avais déclarées.
> 
> Pourtant l'année dernière elle l'avait fait sans problème. Un coup de fil à son centre d'impôts dans cette situation ça se justifie non? C'est que ça fait une différence de 2000€ environ sur ma simulation...





> Gaffe, depuis l'an dernier on a une position anti-fraude qui fait qu'on peut faire sauter facilement des cases de crédit ou réduction d'impôt. Je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas. Évite d'appeler, on ne répond pas. Il faut envoyer un msg à partir de la messagerie sécurisée de ton compte fiscal en ligne et demander l'explication.


Attention, MiniAR est toujours au Luxembourg ! Je ne sais pas si les moyens de contacter son centre des impôts est le même  :tired:

----------


## Baron

Ah ben décidément... Je retiens pas, moi. On va caler un truc : je ne réponds que pour l'administration française. Je peux pas me prononcer pour l'étranger...  ::|:

----------


## Maalak

Dites, c'est pas un peu pourri, le site des impôts ?
Comme la date limite d'envoi papier pour expédier la déclaration de mon père est passée, je souhaitais me rabattre sur la version en ligne, mais impossible de se connecter en tant que nouveau sur ce site.
Pourtant, je renseigne bien le numéro fiscal et le numéro d'accès en ligne indiqués sur la déclaration, et me suis même tapé le calcul du revenu fiscal de référence avec les nouvelles données, mais walou, les données sont toujours indiquées comme étant incorrectes. J'ai loupé un truc ou il y a un problème sur le site ?
Quant à France Connect, mon père qui n'allait jamais sur internet n'a jamais créé un compte pour ce site, vous pensez bien.

----------


## Roupille

Ca fait un bail que j'ai mon espace en ligne, mais de mémoire sur la déclaration de revenus tu as bien n° fiscal et le code d'accès pour première connexion.
Ton problème doit venir du RFR. N'essaie surtout pas de le calculer à la main, prend le dernier avis imposition celui de septembre dernier, il est renseigné dessus..

Après il faut configurer un nouveau mot de passe et ça roule.

----------


## Maalak

Ben mince, je n'ai que la déclaration de mon père de cette année et de l'année dernière, pas les avis d'imposition qui sont restés dans sa maison, et il n'est pas question que j'y retourne avant cet été vu la distance.  :Facepalm: 

J'aurai peut-être plus vite fait de prendre rendez-vous dans un centre des impôts pour régler ça rapidement. A part à renvoyer la déclaration hors-délai et accepter de manger la majoration, mais ça serait un peu con quand même.

----------


## Praetor

> me suis même tapé le calcul du revenu fiscal de référence avec les nouvelles données


C'est celui de l'année dernière (revenu de 2020) qu'il faut.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> BJ'aurai peut-être plus vite fait de prendre rendez-vous dans un centre des impôts pour régler ça rapidement. A part à renvoyer la déclaration hors-délai et accepter de manger la majoration, mais ça serait un peu con quand même.


Scan la déclaration papier et envoi-la par mail en expliquant ton soucis, j'ai fait comme ça une année où j'avais un problème pour me connecter à mon espace en ligne et c'est passé. J'avais appelé avant et la dame m'avait dit de faire comme ça.

----------


## Roupille

Ton père est peut-être éligible à la déclaration automatique ( "dispense de certains foyers fiscaux du dépôt de leur déclaration de revenus dès lors que les informations préremplies et connues de l’administration sont justes et exhaustives" ). 
Regarde les documents envoyés avec la déclaration, en principe c'est signalé.
Dans ce cas, il n'y a rien à faire. Et tu pourras revenir la modifier plus tard quand tu auras tout sous la main.

----------


## Maalak

Ah ? Il y a un endroit où trouver cette adresse électronique ?

Autre chose : mon père est en maison de retraite depuis le mois dernier.
Du coup, je peux laisser son adresse telle quelle pour le moment afin de ne pas rajouter de complications ou je dois la changer ? Le cas échéant, dois-je mettre l'adresse de sa maison de retraite ou la mienne pour que je reçoive directement son courrier fiscal ? Est-ce que faire cela ne risque pas de placer son domicile en "logement vacant" et de lui coller du coup des pénalités pour possession d'un bien non loué ?




> Ton père est peut-être éligible à la déclaration automatique. Dans ce cas, il n'y a rien à faire. Et tu pourras revenir la modifier plus tard quand tu auras tout sous la main.


Oui, comme tout le monde, tout est bien renseigné sauf une donnée relative à un appartement loué, que je souhaiterais donc compléter.

----------


## Roupille

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un souci particulier pour indiquer la nouvelle adresse en maison de retraite.

Quand la taxe d'habitation existait toujours, les personnes qui allaient en maison de retraite ou EHPAD et qui gardait leur ancienne habitation "meublée" étaient exonérées ( de taxe d'habitation et sous conditions ). Bon ça ne les empêchait pas des fois d'en ramasser une en maison de retraite.
A priori, je dirais que si c'est le cas de ton père, il n'y a pas à craindre une taxe sur les logements vacants. Surtout quelle n'est pas applicable dans toute les communes.

Tu dois avoir une adresse d'envoi du courrier à un moment donné différente de l'adresse fiscale.

Pour la déclaration, regarde la méthode de Praetor. Je suis sorti du circuit depuis trop longtemps pour savoir si ça marche.

----------


## Baron

Je la fais courte :
- Oui l'exo existe toujours en mettant la maison de retraite comme résidence principale et à condition que personne ne se déclare comme résidant dans l'ancienne maison.
- Attention, il faut vérifier si la personne est bien éligible à la décla automatique. Ca ne se déduit pas des anciennes déclarations ou des revenus perçus.
- Il n'est pas possible en théorie de se faire communiquer les informations relatives à un tiers, même un ascendant ou descendant direct (secret professionnel). Il faut avoir un mandat express du tiers, l'accepter et produire les cartes d'identité des 2 personnes pour espérer se voir communiquer les informations (par courriel ou au guichet). Je dis "en théorie" parce que certains agents se montrent trop compréhensifs. Mais moi je l'interdis formellement. C'est pour leur bien : on peut se retrouver avec une plainte au c... avec ça et zéro chance d'avoir le soutien de l'administration si on a fait une faute. Et c'est du pénal.

----------


## Maalak

Je viens de contacter son centre des impôts, qui m'indique de leur envoyer la déclaration accompagnée d'un courrier explicatif, dans lequel j'indiquerai également l'adresse à laquelle le courrier doit être envoyé dorénavant.
Selon l'employée que j'ai eu, il devrait bien y avoir un risque d'impôt pour logement vacant pour les années suivantes, mais j'ai plus tendance à croire Baron là-dessus. Reste néanmoins qu'il est probable que l'on mette le logement en location pour une bouchée de pain à un membre de la famille histoire qu'il soit entretenu et gardé, mais je laisserai la gestion de cet aspect à mon frère vu que c'est lui qui en héritera.

----------


## Baron

Pas de risque de logement vacant, non. A partir du moment que la personne qui sera dans la maison la prendra comme résidence principale, il n'y aura pas de TH secondaire et donc pas de TH parce que c'est fini maintenant la TH. Quant à l'héritage au seul frère, c'est une histoire de partage et non d'héritage. En l'absence de don préalable, la maison fera partie de l'actif successoral et faute d'avoir privilégié l'un des enfants (quote-part réservataire), il devra indemniser les autres enfants pour conserver la maison. Mais bon, c'est un autre débat.

----------


## Seymos

C'est encore moi  ::ninja:: 

Je finalise ma déclaration. On va donc remplir une 2044, pour se mettre en frais réels par rapport à la propriété achetée en 2021 et mise en location en 2022 après travaux. J'ai bien pris en compte que la mise en frais réels est valable pour trois ans !

J'ai également vu le type de dépense qu'on pouvait déclarer, parmi lesquelles les intérêts et les assurances du prêt, les taxes, les travaux éligibles (j'ai vu la liste, ça rentre dans ce qu'on a fait : électricité, peinture, chauffage).

Par contre j'ai une question : je vois que le plafond du déficit est de 10700€ (hors intérêts) et que le reliquat pourra être déduit du revenu global jusqu'à 10 ans après.

Pour 2021, je vais probablement dépasser ce montant, car je n'ai pas eu de revenus fonciers (du fait des travaux), ce qui va entrainer un report.

Est-ce que je déclare quand même la totalité du montant des travaux, et je laisse les impôts faire le report pour 2022, ou est-ce que je fais déjà le calcul ? D'instinct, j'aurais tendance à dire que je laisse les impôts faire le report, car au moins ils auront déjà une partie des éléments pour 2022 (y aura d'autres dépenses en 2022 car on a continué les travaux).

----------


## Praetor

Tu déclares tout ce que tu as eu en 2021. Sinon tu ne pourras pas justifier ton report l'année prochaine.

----------


## Seymos

> Tu déclares tout ce que tu as eu en 2021. Sinon tu ne pourras pas justifier ton report l'année prochaine.


Merci c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.

----------


## Roupille

Si ça n'a pas changé on te fait ventiler ton déficit pour déterminer la partie qui provient des intérêts d'emprunt et le reste. Il faut donc déclarer tout ce qui se rapporte à 2021.

La partie déficit qui ne provient pas des intérêts est déductible à hauteur de 10700€ du revenu global ( très intéressant car en principe il comprend les salaires et est donc utilisable de suite)
Le surplus ou la partie du déficit qui provient des intérêts d'emprunt ne pourront s'imputer que sur des revenus fonciers ( ils sont stockés et utilisable pendant 10 ans ). Moins intéressant parce qu'il faut faire un bénéfice sur les revenus fonciers. Ce qui devrait arriver dans quelques années.

Quand tu vas recevoir ton avis d'imposition, tu auras en principe un report indiqué qui te servira pour la déclaration de l'année prochaine

----------


## Seymos

> Si ça n'a pas changé on te fait ventiler ton déficit pour déterminer la partie qui provient des intérêts d'emprunt et le reste. Il faut donc tout déclarer
> 
> La partie déficit qui ne provient pas des intérêts est déductible à hauteur de 10700€ du revenu global ( très intéressant car en principe il comprend les salaires et est donc utilisable de suite)
> Le surplus ou la partie du déficit qui provient des intérêts d'emprunt ne pourront s'imputer que sur des revenus fonciers ( ils sont stockés et utilisable pendant 10 ans ). Moins intéressant parce qu'il faut faire un bénéfice sur les revenus fonciers. Ce qui devrait arriver dans quelques années.
> 
> Quand tu vas recevoir ton avis d'imposition, tu auras en principe un report indiqué qui te servira pour la déclaration de l'année prochaine


Oui, j'ai vu que je devais séparer les intérêts du reste, et que le plafond ne s'appliquait qu'au reste (enfin que les intérêts n'étaient pas dans le plafond).

Bon ben on va donc déclarer pas mal cette année, ça se reportera l'an prochain où j'aurais des revenus donc un déficit moindre, mais avec toujours des travaux, et ça permettra de continuer à dédure en 2023.

Enfin si la loi n'a pas changé d'ici là  ::ninja:: 

Merci en tout cas pour toutes les réponses !

----------


## Roupille

Attends quand même la réponse du Boss, s'il passe par là  ::): 
Je m'occupe plus maintenant que des recettes des piscines, crèches, restauration scolaire  :Emo:

----------


## Baron

C'est toi qui l'a cherché  :tired: 

Et oui, bonne réponse collective du topic  ::): 

PS : Si la loi devait changer, ce serait pour les nouveaux déficits, pas les anciens.

----------


## Seymos

Et voilà, déclaration remplie, merci pour votre aide, j'ai mis un petit mot au moment de noter le service  ::ninja:: 

Non vraiment, le site est quand même super bien foutu, tout est clair, y a des notices partout, on est accompagné, y a pleins d'étapes de vérification, c'est vraiment bien fait.

----------


## Baron

Si seulement tout le monde s'y mettait...  ::cry::

----------


## Seymos

> Si seulement tout le monde s'y mettait...


Faut faire des réducs, ou des cartes de fidélité  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

On a déjà fait 20 balles de réduc pendant quelques années...

----------


## Roupille

Et là 15 balles pour les étourdis du numérique, histoire de récupérer ce qu'on a donné  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Oui, si je tenais le c... qui a eu cette idée de mettre cette amende ridicule pour dissuader les intégristes...  :tired: 

Il a sans doute jamais fait du recouvrement, déjà...  :tired:

----------


## Roupille

Il a le droit à l'erreur  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Non vraiment, le site est quand même super bien foutu, tout est clair, y a des notices partout, on est accompagné, y a pleins d'étapes de vérification, c'est vraiment bien fait.


Ah ben je confirme.
Bon ma déclaration est plutôt très simple mais c'est bien foutu et en cas de doute on retrouve vite le détail des éléments pré-remplis.

----------


## Markus

Je suis plutôt d'accord que c'est bien foutu. J'ai juste un bémol, je dois ajouter manuellement deux formulaires à ma déclaration du fait de revenu d'une profession libérale alors qu'ils sont pourtant prérempli. C'est dommage qu'ils ne soient pas automatiquement ajoutés alors que l'administration fiscal a déjà les infos pour les préremplir.  ::):

----------


## Praetor

Moi c'est la case à cocher pour ne pas payer les prélèvements sociaux que je cherche partout à chaque fois alors que je suis non-résident depuis 12 ans donc elle pourrait rester cochée  ::P: 

Mais comparée aux déclarations suisses la française est quand même bien plus simple à remplir  ::):

----------


## MiniaAr

Ah ben tiens il faut remplir quelque chose en France en étant expat? Ça fait 10 ans que je fais rien....  ::ninja:: 
J'ai 0 revenus d'origine français sur toute cette période pour préciser.

----------


## Praetor

> Ah ben tiens il faut remplir quelque chose en France en étant expat? Ça fait 10 ans que je fais rien....


Seulement si tu n'es pas dans ce cas:




> J'ai 0 revenus d'origine français sur toute cette période pour préciser.


 ::P: 

Mais ça pourrait changer dans 2 semaines :fear:

----------


## Baron

> J'ai 0 revenus d'origine français sur toute cette période pour préciser.


Donc zéro obligation vis à vis de la France. On est pas encore les Etats-Unis...  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

Bonjour bonjour,

on s'est rendu compte avec madame que, malgré un souvenir commun d'avoir mis à jour nos dossiers sur le site des impôts, la DGFIP n'avait pas enregistré notre PACS. 
Et bon, ça change quand même beaucoup de choses, notamment parce qu'elle gagne beaucoup plus que moi et qu'on passe d'un prélèvement à la source de 9% à 4%. 

Maintenant, la question c'est de savoir comment ça se passe : est-ce qu'il y a une rétroactivité pour les prélèvements à la source ? On est pacsé depuis avril, donc techniquement elle a été prélevée "en trop" pendant 4 mois. Est-ce que c'est tant pis pour nous ? 
Autre question et c'est peut-être lié : le taux change au 1er septembre 2022. C'était prévu de passer de 9% à 11%, et on s'est dit que c'était sûrement lié aux 1400€ demandés par les impôts, histoire de pas avoir tous les ans à repayer en plus. Mais là, ça passe de 4 à... 1.2%. Est-ce que c'est lié au fait que depuis avril, on a payé trop ?

----------


## Baron

> est-ce qu'il y a une rétroactivité pour les prélèvements à la source ?


Non.



> Est-ce que c'est tant pis pour nous ?


Pas forcément. Il faut adapter par rapport à l'impôt qui devrait être payé au final. Donc faire une simu annuelle et en conclure le bon taux à appliquer (modification à faire à partir de son espace particulier sur impots.gouv.fr)



> C'était prévu de passer de 9% à 11%





> là, ça passe de 4 à... 1.2%


Ca passe de 9 à 11, à 4 à 1,2?  :WTF:

----------


## Praetor

> Ca passe de 9 à 11, à 4 à 1,2?


Le prélèvement à la source est un mouvement brownien  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> Non.
> Pas forcément. Il faut adapter par rapport à l'impôt qui devrait être payé au final. Donc faire une simu annuelle et en conclure le bon taux à appliquer (modification à faire à partir de son espace particulier sur impots.gouv.fr)
> 
> Ca passe de 9 à 11, à 4 à 1,2?


On a déjà fait la simu annuelle qui, justement, nous donne ces taux là.
Le passage de 9 à 11 me surprend pas, 11% ça correspond globalement au montant payé avec prélèvement + ce qu'elle doit. 
Si ça te choque aussi le passage de 4 à 1.2, j'avoue que du coup je sais pas trop que penser. Mais c'est pas, justement, avec l'adaptation par rapport à l'impôt qui devrait être payé au final ?

----------


## Cedski

Non je pense que ce qui choque c'est sur quoi s'applique le 9 à 11 (ta compagne seule ?) et la 4 à 1,2 (toi seul ? Vous deux ??)

Le changement de situation matrimoniale a-t-il finalement eut lieu ? (même en retard ?)
On ne sait pas quand tu parles de la réalité ou de la simulation.

Bref c'était juste pas très clair.

----------


## poneyroux

> Non je pense que ce qui choque c'est sur quoi s'applique le 9 à 11 (ta compagne seule ?) et la 4 à 1,2 (toi seul ? Vous deux ??)
> 
> Le changement de situation matrimoniale a-t-il finalement eut lieu ? (même en retard ?)
> On ne sait pas quand tu parles de la réalité ou de la simulation.
> 
> Bref c'était juste pas très clair.


Ah pardon.

- on s'est rendu compte que notre situation matrimoniale n'avait pas été prise en compte. A ce moment là, le taux de madame était de 9% et devait passer à 11% au 1er septembre. 
- on a indiquer sur le site des impôts qu'on s'était pacsé en avril, cette fois-ci ça a été pris en compte 
- le nouveau taux, commun aux deux, est de 3.9% et passera à 1.2% au 1er septembre (j'suis un sale pauvre  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Enyss

> Envoyé par poneyroux
> 
> 
> Maintenant, la question c'est de savoir comment ça se passe : est-ce qu'il y a une rétroactivité pour les prélèvements à la source ?
> 
> 
> Non.


Précisons quand même que si tu as trop payé au final, les impôts vont te rembourser le trop perçu  ::P:

----------


## Baron

Oui j'aurais aussi pu aussi préciser qu'il peut y avoir des remboursements dans certains cas mais bon, là, on s'en fout parce que ce n'est pas un cas prévu.




> Bref c'était juste pas très clair.


Voilà.




> Ah pardon.
> 
> - on s'est rendu compte que notre situation matrimoniale n'avait pas été prise en compte. A ce moment là, le taux de madame était de 9% et devait passer à 11% au 1er septembre. 
> - on a indiquer sur le site des impôts qu'on s'était pacsé en avril, cette fois-ci ça a été pris en compte 
> - le nouveau taux, commun aux deux, est de 3.9% et passera à 1.2% au 1er septembre (j'suis un sale pauvre ).


Tes interrogations initiales sont assez dures à bien comprendre. 
Si sur le fond ta question c'est de savoir si c'est normal de passer à 1,2 plutôt qu'à 11 parce que votre situation a été mise à jour, la réponse est oui. Mais je ne peux pas aller plus loin parce que sans élément, je ne peux pas te dire si tu as pu oublier quelque chose ou si les calculs sont justes. A priori ta compagne avait eu plus re revenus mais toi tu as dû moins en avoir si on part d'une situation à 4% pour arriver à 1,2. Aucun rapport avec les prélèvements précédent puisque le PAS ne tient pas compte des montants déjà prélevés. Mon flair me dit que nous avons pris la situation n-2 pour le 4% et la situation n-1 pour le 1,2% (impact au 1er septembre)
Regarde ton avis 2021 et ton avis 2022, tu dois nécessairement avoir un RFR 2022 moins élevé qu'en 2021.

----------


## Jack Bonheur

Wesh. 

Je n'ai plus de compte en banque francais, mais j'ai toujours des mensualités de taxe foncière à payer aux impôts. Le truc pour modifier ses coordonnées bancaires n'accepte que des IBAN frrrancais.

Il va se passer quoi quand le prochain prélèvement va échouer ? Ils vont me donner l'option de payer en ligne? D'après  le site ici : _Pour payer en ligne, vous devez disposer d´un compte bancaire domicilié en France ou dans l'un des 36 pays qui composent la zone SEPA_

On dirait que le paiement en ligne accepte les comptes étrangers, à la différence du prélèvement automatique.

----------


## Baron

C'est exact mais ne me demande pas pourquoi. Ca relève plus de la réglementation bancaire ou de contraintes techniques qui me dépassent. Mais tu peux aussi payer par virement. Dans tous les cas, il  te faut te rapprocher du SIP dont tu dépends pour demander comment les payer en temps et en heure. C'est pas très pratique parce que ça t'oblige à te mensualiser toi-même (mettre de côté la somme tous les mois) mais c'est une gymnastique à prendre.

----------


## Jack Bonheur

> C'est exact mais ne me demande pas pourquoi. Ca relève plus de la réglementation bancaire ou de contraintes techniques qui me dépassent. Mais tu peux aussi payer par virement. Dans tous les cas, il  te faut te rapprocher du SIP dont tu dépend pour demander comment les payer en temps et en heure. C'est pas très pratique parce que ça t'oblige à te mensualiser toi-même (mettre de côté la somme tous les mois) mais c'est une gymnastique à prendre.


Ok merci Baron. Je vais me débrouiller pour payer normalement cette fois ci car je crois que c'est la dernière mensualité. Au prochain avis d'imposition on verra pour trouver un autre moyen de paiement.

----------


## Ithilsul

Ce titre de topic.  ::lol:: 


(Pour archive : "Le vrai topic du coeur : faites-nous votre déclaration, on vous donnera notre avis...").

 :Mellow2:

----------


## Baron

Un peu tardif, quand même. On est dans la campagne des avis maintenant, et plus celle des déclarations. Mais en avril prochain, il prendra à nouveau tout son sens  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

Ce titre  ::wub::   ::lol::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Ola, je suis rentré il y a 3 mois dans le monde de la grande bourgeoisie en m'ouvrant un compte CESU. Au début le dispositif CESU+ n'existait pas, j'ai donc payé salaire+cotisations. Puis en juin CESU+ est arrivé, et ont été défalqué d'office les 50% donc je ne paye que la moitié de la somme salaire+cotisations.
Ma question porte sur le AVANT : la somme à ôter pour la réduction d'impôt est j'imagine connue de vos services bien renseignés. Mais j'ai toujours du mal sur le changement arrivé avec le prélèvement à la source, je me fais sans doute noeuds pour rien, j'ai jamais été hyper à l'aise. Je devrai vérifier cette somme à ôter sur l'avis 2023 portant sur les revenus 2022 c'est ça ? Ou bien est-ce qu'on est maintenant sur du temps réel, et je dois de suite vérifier que cette somme est prise en compte pour le paiement des impôts pour l'année en cours 2022 ? Je dis ça car de septembre à décembre 2022 je devrai payer plus d'impôts que les mois précédents (régularisation du fait d'une somme inhabituelle perçue fin 2021, aka le solde de tout compte en quittant mon précédent CDI). Et je voulais savoir si les salaires déclarés cette année pouvaient diminuer l'assiette, ou bien si ça ne sera que pour l'an prochain.

De manière générale quel changement de philosophie est induit par le prélèvement à la source ? Il vaut pour un prélèvement sur les salaires en temps réel, mais sinon les déclarations et le paiement des impôts continuent de porter sur l'année précédente ? C'est un peu confus je crois.

----------


## Baron

Wopitin  :WTF: 

Moi je suis pas sûr d'avoir suivi ton raisonnement. Je me croyais sur le topic "T'es Jean-Claude Bourré...".
Je vais essayer de te répondre sur ce que je comprends de tes questions :

1) Le Crédit d'Impôt (CI) : on est passé d'un système de déclaration et de restitution/imputation à un système de défalquage direct. Sur ce que tu as payé relativement à l'ancien système, il faudra déclarer sur ta prochaine 2042 les sommes versées (y compris les cotisations), rien relativement au nouveau. 
2) Le PAS : il n'est pas impacté par ces dépenses donc ça ne change rien. 

Et sur la philosophie, c'est fait pour rester au plus près des prélèvements nécessaires pour couvrir l'impôt à devoir. Si en 2020 tu gagnes 50 k€, on en déduit que tu dois 10K€ d'impôt soit 20%. En imaginant qu'en 2021 tu gagnes 100K€, certes, tu devras 30 K€ d'impôt (déclaration en avril 2022 et paiement attendu en septembre) mais tu auras été prélevé de 100 x 20% = 20 K€. Donc sur le système déclaratif, rien n'a changé. Mais pour prélever à la  source, on essaie de suivre le contribuable à la culotte.

----------


## kikoro

Mail sympa quand t'es en vacance :
Coucou c'est la taxe foncière N'oublier pas de me payer.

Je suis t'choupi qui découvre la joie d'être propriétaire. :tired: 
Mais chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est que l'on peut pas se mensualiser à part si l'on s'y prend avant l'été (faudrait déjà le savoir avant...) 

J'espère que j'ai mal compris et qu'il y a une astuce.
Car mettre quasiment un smic sans mensualisé, ça doit pas être simple pour le français moyen.  :Emo: 

On va se pacser avec Mme le 12 septembre du coup cela pas compter je supose ?
Merci d'avance pour votre retour.  ::):

----------


## fishinou

> Car mettre quasiment un smic sans mensualisé, ça doit pas être simple pour le français moyen.


C'est quoi la différence ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Baron

> Mais chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est que l'on peut pas se mensualiser à part si l'on s'y prend avant l'été (faudrait déjà le savoir avant...)


C'est une drôle de façon de voir le truc...

Alors je le dis pour tout le monde : on ne peut se mensualiser qu'à partir du moment où on a eu au moins un rôle déjà établi. Donc effectivement, la 1ère année, il faut apprendre à mettre de côté tous les mois. A compter de la première TF reçue, il faut demander la mensu (https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F34711). Ton interprétation vient du fait que pour une TF de l'année N, si on a pas fait les démarches à temps, on a jusqu'au mois de juin de l'année N pour se faire mensualiser. Mais ce n'est possible que si on a eu une TF en N-1. Et si on a eu une TF en N-1, on pouvait se mensualiser pour la TF de N dès l'automne N-1. J'espère que c'est clair...  ::ninja:: 




> On va se pacser avec Mme le 12 septembre du coup cela pas compter je supose ?
> Merci d'avance pour votre retour.


Si tu es en train de me demander si le fait de se pacser va influer sur la TF, la réponse est définitivement non.

----------


## Ventilo

> C'est quoi la différence ?


Si tu savais  :Splash: 

Je ne dis pas ça pour Kikoro, mais la quantité de personnes qui ne sont pas capables de prévoir 30 € ou 50 € d'un mois à l'autre.. typiquement une collectivité qui facture tous les mois 50 € de cantine, si pour une raison X ils oublient de facturer en fevrier et se rattrapent en mars en réclamant 100 €, on va avoir un certain nombre d'appels de gens disant qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Wopitin 
> 
> Moi je suis pas sûr d'avoir suivi ton raisonnement. Je me croyais sur le topic "T'es Jean-Claude Bourré...".
> Je vais essayer de te répondre sur ce que je comprends de tes questions :
> 
> 1) Le Crédit d'Impôt (CI) : on est passé d'un système de déclaration et de restitution/imputation à un système de défalquage direct. Sur ce que tu as payé relativement à l'ancien système, il faudra déclarer sur ta prochaine 2042 les sommes versées (y compris les cotisations), rien relativement au nouveau. 
> 2) Le PAS : il n'est pas impacté par ces dépenses donc ça ne change rien. 
> 
> Et sur la philosophie, c'est fait pour rester au plus près des prélèvements nécessaires pour couvrir l'impôt à devoir. Si en 2020 tu gagnes 50 k€, on en déduit que tu dois 10K€ d'impôt soit 20%. En imaginant qu'en 2021 tu gagnes 100K€, certes, tu devras 30 K€ d'impôt (déclaration en avril 2022 et paiement attendu en septembre) mais tu auras été prélevé de 100 x 20% = 20 K€. Donc sur le système déclaratif, rien n'a changé. Mais pour prélever à la  source, on essaie de suivre le contribuable à la culotte.


Merci Baron, j'assume mon avatar Jean-Claude Bourré à fond sur ces sujets.
Tu dis que pour le système déclaratif rien n'a changé, donc si je bénéficie d'une réduction/crédit d'impôts du fait de la déclaration du recrutement d'une armée de jardiniers, ou de plein de dons à des assos courant 2022, je le déclarerai en avril 2023 pour une restitution/imputation sur mes impôts à payer courant 2023 c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Clad

> Si tu savais 
> 
> Je ne dis pas ça pour Kikoro, mais la quantité de personnes qui ne sont pas capables de prévoir 30 € ou 50 € d'un mois à l'autre.. typiquement une collectivité qui facture tous les mois 50 € de cantine, si pour une raison X ils oublient de facturer en fevrier et se rattrapent en mars en réclamant 100 €, on va avoir un certain nombre d'appels de gens disant qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer.


Les même qui payent un forfait tel à €50 par mois avec 24 mois d'engagement parce que "le smartphone est gratuit". Alors qu'ils auraient pu avoir le même forfait sans tel à €10. Ça revient cher le téléphone gratuit mais c'est psychologiquement presque indolore. (En vrai moi aussi je me suis souvent retrouvé à me faire avoir par ce genre de mécanisme, genre à la fin du mois quand j'allais payer mon ardoise au bar... Merde, les p'tits verres de rouge ça s'accumule vite !)

Argh c'est déjà l'heure de la taxe foncière ? Pas encore reçu, mais j'ai beau économiser depuis le début de l'été je sais que ça va faire mal.

Tu veux pas me faire une ristourne Baron ? Allez soit sympa fait moi un prix canard.

----------


## Baron

Aucune remise sur la TF. Jamais.



> Merci Baron, j'assume mon avatar Jean-Claude Bourré à fond sur ces sujets.
> Tu dis que pour le système déclaratif rien n'a changé, donc si je bénéficie d'une réduction/crédit d'impôts du fait de la déclaration du recrutement d'une armée de jardiniers, ou de plein de dons à des assos courant 2022, je le déclarerai en avril 2023 pour une restitution/imputation sur mes impôts à payer courant 2023 c'est bien ça ?


Exactement. Ton avis sort en août et tu es informé des crédits qui viennent s'imputer sur ton impôt à devoir. Sauf que depuis la mise en place du PAS, pour éviter le phénomène de décalage temporel, tu reçois au mois de janvier 60% des crédits que tu as reçu en août d'avant. 
Exemple : en 2022, tu as eu droit à 1000 € de réduc/crédit d'impôts. En janvier 2023, tu touches 600 € sans rien faire. Pourquoi? Pour éviter de devoir sortir de la trésorerie sans cesse alors que tu sais que tu as droit à des réducs. On n'a pas inclus ces crédits dans le calcul du taux de PAS parce que ces dépenses sont hypothétiques. Donc on ne peut pas les pérenniser. Ce qui veut dire par exemple, pour poursuivre notre exemple, que si en 2023 tu ne fais aucun don, aucune dépense réductrice en impôt, alors ça veut dire que les 60% versés en janvier seront à rendre en septembre. On a prévu de pouvoir bloquer cette avance mais pour ceux qui ne font pas gaffe, ça peut faire mal en septembre (puisqu'on doit et l'impôt de l'année, et l'avance indue).

Là encore j'espère être clair. C'est pas évident par écrit. Je sens que je vais faire des vidéos, à force... Y a pas un monteur qui pourrait mettre en forme mes prises de vue?  ::unsure::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Ah ouais c'est osé le versement de ces 60% je trouve, car ça rejoint les discussions d'au-dessus, ça veut dire que le contribuable doit anticiper si oui ou non il doit les thésauriser ou s'il peut les claquer au casino. Et quelque chose me dit que beaucoup risquent de les dépenser sans trop y penser, au risque de devoir les rendre en septembre.

Je pige un peu mieux merci

----------


## kilfou

J'ai eu en janvier une avance pour les frais de garde qu'effectivement les impots me réclament puisque je n'y ai plus droit (puisque les enfants ont dépassé l'âge mais ça les impôts sont au courant...)
Mais ça a été étalé sur les 4 derniers mois sans demande de ma part...

----------


## fishinou

Osé osé faut le dire vite ...

Ça s'appelle une avance, y'a aucun cas où tu peux la claquer au casino. Soit t'en à besoin pour une dépense précise que tu avais l'année précédente, et c'est pour ça que l'avance est fait (genre la crèche ...). Soit c'est une année où il y'aura pas la dépense en question et tu dois les rendre.

Après si y'a des gens qui claquent tout ce qu'ils peuvent sans regarder d'où ça vient, tu peux pas demander à tous les gens plus raisonnable de faire des efforts pour les couvrir ^^

----------


## Gobbopathe

Nan mais j'ai bien pigé le principe de l'avance. Je dis que c'est osé précisément en lien avec les discussions d'au-dessus concernant "les gens qui ne savent pas mettre de côté"

----------


## kikoro

Histoire de la mensualisiation, c'était surtout pour les personne qui sont souvent dans le rouge à la fin du mois (même si cela peut être pour une mauvaise gestion de leur budget)

Merci baron pour l'Infos du coup je n'avais pas le droit dans tous les cas vu que c'est ma première année  ::P: .

Du coup je vais m'en presser de faire de la demande de mensualisation  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Pfiou, pas facile de retrouver le topic avec ce titre.
Mais il est tellement beau  :^_^:  .
Je venais avec une question bête mais c'est bon j'ai trouvé ma réponse  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Le temps de trouver le bon topic…  :^_^: 

Finalement c’est un bon plan, ce titre  ::trollface::

----------


## Gobbopathe

J'admets avoir mis du temps à le retrouver aussi la dernière fois, mais même bourré je reste tenace  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Quand ils sont motivés, ils trouvent...  ::trollface:: 

Bon, je vais peut-être changer un poil le titre...

----------


## Enyss

N'oubliez pas de payer un pot à Baron  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Le temps de trouver le bon topic… 
> 
> Finalement c’est un bon plan, ce titre


Oui mon père  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

Hin hin  :tired: 

J'aurais dû dire que ce sous-tire était formidable, on m'en aurait épargné  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> N'oubliez pas de payer un pot à Baron


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy5ewMwLvMc

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Salut, j'aurais une question à poser pour une personne ne touchant que l'AAH et ayant un PEL.Est-il préférable pour cette personne d'être imposé sur le modèle de la flat tax ou sur l'ancien système?

----------


## Baron

Pour une personne qui ne perçoit que l'AAH, il paraît évident d'opter pour le barème. Les hésitations, c'est pour ceux qui tournent autour de 12,8 et qui doivent faire des calculs savants entre les frais qu'ils pourraient imputer, la abattements auxquels ils pourraient prétendre et en tenant compte de la totalité de leurs revenus de capitaux mobiliers.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Pour une personne qui ne perçoit que l'AAH, il paraît évident d'opter pour le barème. Les hésitations, c'est pour ceux qui tournent autour de 12,8 et qui doivent faire des calculs savants entre les frais qu'ils pourraient imputer, la abattements auxquels ils pourraient prétendre et en tenant compte de la totalité de leurs revenus de capitaux mobiliers.


Merci, du coup j'ai fait la rectification sur ma déclaration en cochant la case appropriée, c'est la première fois que je le fais et je ne pensais pas que c'était possible.Mëme si ça ne fait que 80 euros d'économie c'est toujours ça de pris.

----------


## Ventilo

Discussion ubuesque à table avec madame à propos de l'imposition sur le revenu des couples séparés ayant des enfants :

On est bien d'accord que si la garde est alternée les parts supplémentaires dues aux enfants (genre 2 enfants = 1 part) sont partagés entre chacun des ex conjoints ?

Le sujet de la presque dispute est venue que les collègues de ma femme lui ont soutenu qu'après leur séparation ils ont chacun continué de déclarer les enfants, ce qui a fait disparaitre leur imposition (rapport aux revenus / quotien familial évidemment)  :Cell:  
Et de ma soeur qui nous a sorti qu'elle ne payait plus d'impots depuis que son mari s'est barré  ::P: 

J'imagine que des phénomènes de décôte sur des revenus ~2000 € net / mensuel avec 2 parts (1 personne 3 enfants partagés) peuvent expliquer que ces personnes ne paient pas d'impots et "vendent" à leur entourage que la séparation leur permet d'échapper à l'impot. ?

Ou alors ils trichent et pour 3 enfants les 2 ex conjoints déclarent 3 parts (3 enfants)  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Roupille

Je pense que Baron sera intéressé par les noms des collègues de ta femme  ::P: 

Dans mes souvenirs c'est 1/2 part par enfant et une part au troisième (?).

La 1/2 part du gamin peut se partager entre époux séparés pour devenir un 1/4 de part. 

Si chacun met de son côté une 1/2 part pour le même enfant Warning! 

Après si Mme est au smic et que Mr est cadre sup', c'est un peu normal qu'après séparation Mme se retrouve avec pas grand chose à payer. 
Ce qui peut tromper, c'est la 1/2 part pour parent isolé qui des fois vient se greffer sur la 1/2 part du gamin. Par contre, si un des 2 s'est barré avec son amant(e), collègue, coach sportif, baby-sitter, animal de compagnie... c'est rapé pour lui.

Et il y a encore les histoire de pensions alimentaires, prestations compensatoires.

P.S ce genre de discussion avec ma femme me ferai penser qu'il se prépare quelque chose  ::unsure::

----------


## Ventilo

T'inquiète elle a juste les nerfs a cause de ma frangine prof  ::P:

----------


## smokytoks

Ben de mon côté, je confirme le "bénéfice" de la séparation, principalement à cause de la fameuse 1/2 part supplémentaire "parent isolé" : au final, par rapport à la situation antérieure, on se retrouve avec le même revenu imposable mais sur une part supplémentaire. Sans compter l'accès à de nombreux dispositifs de la CAF qui nous étaient fermés auparavant...

Mon ex-compagne est dans le cas que tu décris (~2000+€ sur 2 parts : 2 enfants + "parent isolé") et, effectivement, ne paie plus d'impôts. Et, de mon côté, ça a très clairement diminué également...

C'est d'ailleurs bien le seul point positif que je retire de tout cela...

----------


## Ventilo

Vous n'étiez pas en garde alternée donc ?
Je ne vois pas pourquoi toi tu paierais moins d'IR a part pour la pension alimentaire que tu es susceptible de verser ?

----------


## Cedski

Ben à cause des 0,5 de part pour parent isolé. C'est valable pour les 2 en garde alternée que tu divises par 2 si chacun la prend.

Donc avec deux enfants, pour un parent ça fait 1 + 0,25x2 enfants + 0,25 de parent isolé = 1,75 
Donc pour les 2 parents ça fait 3,5 parts, versus 3 s'ils ne sont pas séparés. 
Bilan, pour un revenu identique ça baisse l'imposition globale (après tout dépend de la ventilation des revenus des 2 parents).

----------


## Markus

Et sinon on peut divorcer et rester sous le même toit avec une garde alternée, juste pour récupérer la demi part de parent isolé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> Ben à cause des 0,5 de part pour parent isolé. C'est valable pour les 2 en garde alternée que tu divises par 2 si chacun la prend.
> 
> Donc avec deux enfants, pour un parent ça fait 1 + 0,25x2 enfants + 0,25 de parent isolé = 1,75 
> Donc pour les 2 parents ça fait 3,5 parts, versus 3 s'ils ne sont pas séparés. 
> Bilan, pour un revenu identique ça baisse l'imposition globale (après tout dépend de la ventilation des revenus des 2 parents).


Parents isolé c'est censé être une personne qui a du élever tout seul pendant 5 ans ses gamins, pas deux personnes qui ont pratiqué la garde alternée  ::sad::

----------


## smokytoks

Non, tu confonds avec un autre dispositif (la case L) qui permet de bénéficier d'une demi-part une fois que ton ou tes enfants ne sont plus rattachés, à condition de vivre seul...

Définition du "parent isolé" (pour la case T) : 
_Un parent isolé est une personne célibataire, divorcée, séparée ou veuve ayant des enfants à charge ou enceinte qui ne vit pas en couple de manière déclarée et permanente et qui ne partage pas ses ressources et ses charges avec un époux(se), concubin ou partenaire de Pacs._

Pour info, c'est l'agent des impôts qui m'a fait commencer à cocher cette fameuse case, je ne pensais pas vraiment y avoir droit à la base...




> Vous n'étiez pas en garde alternée donc ?
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi toi tu paierais moins d'IR a part pour la pension alimentaire que tu es susceptible de verser ?


On est bien en garde alternée 50/50, j'assume tout autant la garde de mes 2 filles que leur mère, je ne vois pas pourquoi je serais traité différemment...

Et pas de "pension alimentaire" (ça n'existe que pour un divorce et n'a rien à voir avec les enfants) : on participe chacun à hauteur de nos revenus respectifs aux frais de vie et d'éducation des enfants...




> Ben à cause des 0,5 de part pour parent isolé. C'est valable pour les 2 en garde alternée que tu divises par 2 si chacun la prend.
> 
> Donc avec deux enfants, pour un parent ça fait 1 + 0,25x2 enfants + 0,25 de parent isolé = 1,75 
> Donc pour les 2 parents ça fait 3,5 parts, versus 3 s'ils ne sont pas séparés. 
> Bilan, pour un revenu identique ça baisse l'imposition globale (après tout dépend de la ventilation des revenus des 2 parents).


C'est bien ça !  :;): 

Sachant qu'on a pas des revenus identiques mais pas très éloignés non plus...




> Et sinon on peut divorcer et rester sous le même toit avec une garde alternée, juste pour récupérer la demi part de parent isolé ?


Hehehe, d'après les discussions avec le SIP du coin (on a envisagé de conserver un domicile pour les enfants et d'alterner notre présence, ça fait partie des modalités possibles pour une garde alternée), c'est presque envisageable, mais uniquement à condition que les 2 parents ne vivent pas en même temps dans le domicile commun (et disposent donc chacun d'une adresse propre différente)...

----------


## Ventilo

Donc dans ce pays il vaut mieux vivre séparément  ::O: 
Finalement Roupille avait raison je vais me séparer rapidement.

----------


## smokytoks

Ouais, enfin du coup faut quand même 2 logements pouvant accueillir les gamins...

Et puis, ça va peut-être te paraitre bizarre vu ce qui transparait de tes posts mais la plupart des gens subissent plus souvent le célibat post-rupture que leur conjoint lorsqu'ils sont en couple...

----------


## Roupille

Ouais l'histoire des 2 logements ça calme toute envie de séparation, surtout en région parisienne. 

Il faut aussi préciser que l'avantage maximal que peut rapporter une demi-part est plafonné.

----------


## Ventilo

> Ouais, enfin du coup faut quand même 2 logements pouvant accueillir les gamins...
> 
> Et puis, ça va peut-être te paraitre bizarre vu ce qui transparait de tes posts mais la plupart des gens subissent plus souvent le célibat post-rupture que leur conjoint lorsqu'ils sont en couple...


Quand t'es vraiment séparé, mais ca va finir en politique française et je vais le regretter  :^_^:

----------


## Baron

Le cas des parents qui gardent chacun tous les gosses après séparation, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont pas vu un juge et qu'ils ne s'entendent pas, c'est un classique.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Le cas des parents qui gardent chacun tous les gosses après séparation, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont pas vu un juge et qu'ils ne s'entendent pas, c'est un classique.


Et dans ce cas-là, vous faites quoi ? Vous tapez sur les deux ? Vous prenez les enfants pour en faire des percepteurs en leur injectant des dilutions du Code des Impôts, façon The Witcher ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

On se complique pas la vie : chaque SIP demande la justif aux parents concernés. La demi-part est réservé à celui qui prend la charge effective des enfants.

----------


## Ventilo

> On se complique pas la vie : chaque SIP demande la justif aux parents concernés. La demi-part est réservé à celui qui prend la charge effective des enfants.


Comme en vrai vous ne demandez plus rien à personne parce que les agents sont débordés (de café) et que le datamining vous indique les vrais dossiers prioritaires, chacun triche comme il veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron

> Comme en vrai vous ne demandez plus rien à personne parce que les agents sont débordés (de café) et que le datamining vous indique les vrais dossiers prioritaires, chacun triche comme il veut


Le datamining, c'est pour le CFE. Par essence, c'est un croisement de bases. Nous on a les listes auto Iliad (genre MT/MT) et GestPart qui reposent sur les incohérences relevées dans notre seul SI. La campagne CSP, c'est plutôt en début d'année. Au vu du boulot, certains passent au travers (surtout que depuis 2 ans on est à donf sur les fraudes RICI) mais enfin, ce genre de truc on devrait pas le louper, ou alors là où y a bcp de boulot.

----------


## scaloo

Bonjour,

Je suis tombé sur ce topic très fourni via une recherche sur Google.

Il y a des choses très intéressantes qui sont dites sur les dernières pages du topic.

Intéressant le sujet du datamining mentionné dans le dernier message. Je note également le point sur les fraudes RICI. 

J'ai lu que l'administration fiscale est très à l'affût depuis quelques mois sur les piscines non déclarées. Pour rappel, en ne déclarant pas une piscine en dur de plus de 10 m², le contribuable s'expose à un redressement fiscal (taxe d'aménagement). Ca rejoint le sujet du datamining, sachant que les services fiscaux utilisent à fond Google Maps pour débusquer les tricheurs  :<_<:

----------


## Baron

La taxe d'aménagement, c'est pour l'instant pas trop notre sujet. C'est la DDT qui s'en occupe encore. Nous on ne s'occupe que du paiement. Et encore, ce sont des services particuliers qui les centralisent. Mais bientôt, on va avoir le transfert.
Sur l'exploitation automatique des images satellitaires, c'est surtout la construction non déclarée de toute nature que l'on cherche à recenser. SI on coince de l'activité occulte, on prend aussi.

----------


## cailloux

Bonjour ! j'ai décidé d'aider les finances de l'etat en enchainant 4 PV en 2 mois, exactement au même endroit.
Evidemment comme je fais les choses en grand, j'ai déménagé entre temp et oublié de changer l'adresse de la carte grise. J'ai donc reçus dans l'ordre chronologique :
-1 majoration à 180 € pour la première amende.
-1 dernier avis avant saisie de 207 € pour la deuxième.
-1 avis de saisie administrative de 2 fois 180 € pour la troisième et quatrième.

Pour le premier j'ai pût, grâce au papier joint et après quelques courriers prouvant ma bonne foi, descendre le PV à 68 €.
Pour le deuxième j'ai également réussi à ne payer que 68 € en me servant du premier comme justificatif, mais je n'ai pour l'instant encore reçu aucun justificatif* que je pourrai envoyer à mes gentils huissiers pour leur signifier que c'est bon c'est réglé lâchez moi la grappe.
Pour le 3eme et quatrième j'ai également fais les démarches et,  je crois pouvoir m'en sortir, j'ai reçu un bordereau de situation en date, avec les 4 amendes, accompagné d'un email, et c'est là ma question, qui se présente comme ceci :





> Si l’avis de contravention n’a pas été reçu, pour bénéficier éventuellement du retour à l’amende forfaitaire, adresser, par courrier simple, à :
> 
> Centre d'Encaissement de RENNES
> TSA10804
> 35908 RENNES Cedex 9
> 
> - un chèque de 136 €, libellé à l’ordre du Trésor public accompagné du talon réponse OU par carte bancaire au 0806.606.606 (choix 3).
> 
> Le règlement d'une amende forfaitaire majorée peut être effectué :
> ...


La mise en  forme est assez bizarre (un "-" et des "." ) du coup je ne comprend pas si je peux faire le paiement de ma majoration unique par courrier/téléphone (avec un temps d'attente estimé à 182 minutes , je viens de raccrocher) sachant que si je fais un courrier je dois joindre les tipsepa des amendes que je n'ai pas puisque je ne les ai pas reçu. OU si je peux utiliser le virement qui me semble le moins compliqué.

*en fait je me demande si justement le bordereau de situation ferait l'affaire vu que j'ai un tableau  qui dit : "deuxième amende : solde 0"

----------


## Baron

Tu as vu ici? : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F18510

----------


## cailloux

> Tu as vu ici? : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F18510


Oui, merci ça m'a été utile pour le premier PV. Bon je pense pouvoir m'en sortir j'envoie le courrier, et je croise les doigts.

----------


## Baron

Dans tous les cas la trésorerie retrouvera ton paiement. Si tu fais par virement, du moment que tu mets la REF et on a ton nom, on te retrouvera. 

Après je ne suis pas plus avancé qu'un autre pour te dire les failles, j'ai jamais été dans un service amende. Du coup j'ai pas la vision du back office pour voir les failles éventuelles qui peuvent se présenter.

----------


## Seymos

Coin,

J'ai acheté une maison en octobre 2021, à partir de quand je dois payer la taxe foncière ? 

Je n'ai toujours rien reçu, c'est bizarre non ? La taxe 2022 est bien due par le propriétaire au 1e janvier 2022 ?

----------


## Praetor

Normalement c'est à toi de payer, oui. Proprio au 1er janvier comme tu dis. Ça doit traîner quelque part dans l'administration. Envoi un mail à ton SIP, au pire ça te permettra de prouver ta bonne foi, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Seymos

> Normalement c'est à toi de payer, oui. Proprio au 1er janvier comme tu dis. Ça doit traîner quelque part dans l'administration. Envoi un mail à ton SIP, au pire ça te permettra de prouver ta bonne foi, on ne sait jamais.


Merci ! On vient de le faire effectivement, normalement on aurait du recevoir ca avant le 15 novembre, la mère de madame qui est dans le coin a reçu son avis assez tard.

----------


## Baron

Principe inaliénable : la taxe est due par les propriétaires au 1er janvier 2022.

Pourquoi tu ne l'a pas reçue : à 2 ou 3% de possibilité : retard du facteur. A 97/98% de possibilité : retard de publication qui engendre un retard d'émission de rôle.

J'en profite pour faire un laïus sur ce point qui peut éclairer pas mal de monde : lors d'une acquisition, l'acte est rédigé chez le notaire qui, une fois les formalités faites, envoie le tout au Service de Publicité Foncière. Ce service, qui réalise une mission civile et non fiscale, a la charge de vérifier et publier l'acte. Cette publicité sert à opposer aux tiers l'acte de propriété. Ce n'est qu'à partir de la publication que le Centre des Impôts Fonciers enregistre le changement de propriétaire et déclenche une émission de rôle au nom du nouveau propriétaire lors de la campagne suivante.

Pourquoi tout le monde ne reçoit pas en même temps alors? Parce que dans pas mal d'endroits en France, les services de publicité foncières sont sinistrés. Il y a un coin que je ne citerai pas, ils avaient - la dernière fois que j'en ai entendu parler - trois ans de retard. C'est particulièrement grave parce que la prescription de la taxe foncière est de un an. En gros, le gars qui a acheté en 2019 devait payer 2020 et 2021. Mais si le SPF publie en 2022, le CDIF ne peut pas demander de payer 2020 qui est prescrit. 

Mais ça, c'est le côté un peu idiot des hauts dirigeants qui suppriment des postes AVANT de constater qu'il y a trop de monde dans les services pour réaliser les missions. Ce retard, ça fait 20 ans qu'on se le traîne. Et c'est juste en train de se résorber maintenant. Mais que ce fût dur...

----------


## Roupille

Quand les notaires tiendront le fichier immobilier à notre place tout ira mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

Tiens, j'ai envoyé un courrier au site internet des impôts pour signaler ce qui ressemble à un bug (déformation professionnelle  ::ninja:: )
J'ai réussi à payer ma TH et ma TF via le site avec mon RIB pré-renseigné sur mon profil.
Par contre pour la TLV, il me dit que je n'ai aucun compte bancaire renseigné (et si je clique sur "Ajouter un compte bancaire", il me propose juste d'en renseigner un nouveau et non de sélectionner un existant).
On verra ce qu'ils vont répondre.

----------


## Baron

Y aurait pas une indivision sur sa TLV?

----------


## Ventilo

> Tiens, j'ai envoyé un courrier au site internet des impôts pour signaler ce qui ressemble à un bug (déformation professionnelle )
> J'ai réussi à payer ma TH et ma TF via le site avec mon RIB pré-renseigné sur mon profil.
> Par contre pour la TLV, il me dit que je n'ai aucun compte bancaire renseigné (et si je clique sur "Ajouter un compte bancaire", il me propose juste d'en renseigner un nouveau et non de sélectionner un existant).
> On verra ce qu'ils vont répondre.


Ca m'avait fait pareil pour l'IR alors que je paye tout par télé règlement.




> Pourquoi tout le monde ne reçoit pas en même temps alors? Parce que dans pas mal d'endroits en France, les services de publicité foncières sont sinistrés. Il y a un coin que je ne citerai pas, ils avaient - la dernière fois que j'en ai entendu parler - trois ans de retard. C'est particulièrement grave parce que la prescription de la taxe foncière est de un an. En gros, le gars qui a acheté en 2019 devait payer 2020 et 2021. Mais si le SPF publie en 2022, le CDIF ne peut pas demander de payer 2020 qui est prescrit.


Rassure toi, à la Direction locale les stats sont bien tenues, à date fixe, même si personne ne comprend ce qu'elles veulent dire  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

> Y aurait pas une indivision sur sa TLV?


Non.




> Ca m'avait fait pareil pour l'IR alors que je paye tout par télé règlement.


J'ai eu la réponse (rapide,  puisque reçu hier) de l'administration :

"Ainsi que votre seconde capture le stipule [note d'OMar: une capture d'écran montrant mon RIB sur le site], il concerne un mandat de prélèvement, et dans le cas présent plus précisément dans le cadre de l'impôt sur les revenus (PAS étant l'abréviation de "prélèvement à la source"). Le RIB qui y figure n'est pas automatiquement communiqué à l'interface de règlement des autres impositions.

Il ne s'agit pas d'une erreur à proprement parler, simplement d'une manière dont cela a été établi.

Je vous confirme que le télépaiement reste le moyen de paiement à privilégier."

J'ai donc ressaisi mon RIB et c'est passé.

----------


## Praetor

Ah oui, il faut saisir un RIB pour chaque impôt, même si c'est le même partout. Ça permet des cas particuliers, genre si t'as un compte séparé pour gérer un appartement loué, ça permet de faire en sorte que la TF soit prélevée là-bas.

----------


## OMar92

Je ne dis pas qu'il y a une certaine logique derrière (et c'est même plutôt bien dans ces cas-là), je dis juste que ça aurait été peut-être pertinent de proposer d'utiliser le RIB déjà saisi en plus de la possibilité d'en saisir un autre.

----------


## Baron

Ah oui pardon, j'ai pas bien regardé le problème de départ. A chaque impôt son contrat. Que ce soit mensu ou prélèvement à l'échéance. Pour chaque contrat il faut un RIB. L'explication est que chaque personne est autonome en matière d'impôt et que donc pour un couple par exemple, selon les arrangements des personnes, il peut y avoir une modalité de paiement différente selon les impôts dus. Cette règle s'applique par défaut, y compris aux célibataires.

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut,

je me réveille certainement un peu tard mais je voulais voir si j'étais éligible à la Prime Carburant de 100€ annoncée par le gouvernement il y a plusieurs semaines. Tous les articles disent qu'il faut aller sur le site des impôts et renseigner son numéro fiscal, son immatriculation, etc.
Sauf que euh... Je ne vois pas du tout où je dois remplir tout ça. Ni sur la page d'accueil, ni dans mon espace particulier une fois connecté.

Je rate un truc évident ou j'arrive trop tard et c'est fermé ? Je n'ai vu aucune mention d'une date limite de demande.

Bon après, je pense malheureusement ne pas être éligible mais j'aurais aimé en avoir le coeur net plutôt que rater 100€.

Merci.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Salut,
> 
> je me réveille certainement un peu tard mais je voulais voir si j'étais éligible à la Prime Carburant de 100€ annoncée par le gouvernement il y a plusieurs semaines. Tous les articles disent qu'il faut aller sur le site des impôts et renseigner son numéro fiscal, son immatriculation, etc.
> Sauf que euh... Je ne vois pas du tout où je dois remplir tout ça. Ni sur la page d'accueil, ni dans mon espace particulier une fois connecté.
> 
> Je rate un truc évident ou j'arrive trop tard et c'est fermé ? Je n'ai vu aucune mention d'une date limite de demande.
> 
> Bon après, je pense malheureusement ne pas être éligible mais j'aurais aimé en avoir le coeur net plutôt que rater 100€.
> 
> Merci.


Il me semble avoir lu que le service sera ouvert début 2023.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah ok, j'avais compris que c'était le paiement qui aurait lieu début 2023.
Bon, je me note d'aller y faire un tour alors. Merci.

----------


## Baron

Le 16 janvier pour être précis.

----------


## SuperLowl

J'aime quand c'est précis.
Merci.  :;):

----------


## Playford

Bonsoir,

Je viens de voir un truc bizarre sur mon avis d'imposition de cette année (il était temps...). 
Mes heures supplémentaires (forfaitaires sur ma fiche de paie) sont ajoutées à mon net imposable alors que ce n'était pas le cas les années précédentes (sans changement de mon côté).

C'est dû à quoi ?

Il y a quelque chose que je peux faire ?

Ça fait quelques milliers d'euros sur l'année. C'est pas dans les impôts mais la base qui sert de calcul pour beaucoup de choses en prend un coup (car exemple je me prend une tranche dans les dents pour la cantine de la petite).

Merci.

----------


## Roupille

C'est normal, tout est rajouté dans le Revenu Fiscal de Référence ( à quelques exceptions ) même ce qui est exonéré. Au final, ce sont quand même des revenus que tu as perçus. C'est ce RFR qui sert de référence pour tout ce qui est prestations sociales ou services municipaux ( cantines, crèches,...  ).
Ca leur permet d'avoir une idée précise des revenus que tu as perçus.

----------


## Playford

Mais pourquoi ce n'était pas le cas les années précédentes ?

J'avais aussi des heures supplémentaires forfaitaires pas imposée.

----------


## Roupille

Elles ne sont pas redevenues exonérées cette année par hasard ( enfin 2021 ) ? ( je suis ça de loin et étant fonctionnaire les heures supp sont pas payées, alors je me sens pas très concerné ).

Parce que si ça se trouve les années d'avant c'était dans le net imposable et tu ne t'en rendais pas compte.
Et maintenant, elles sont déclarées à part car exonérées mais ré-intégrées ensuite dans le RFR.

Mais si c'est ça, tu ne pourras le vérifier qu'avec les bulletins de paie.

----------


## Playford

Pas de différences sur les bulletins de paie.

Sur l'ais d'impôts, la ligne salaire est  cohérente avec les années précédentes, il y a juste l'ajout des lignes "Revenus exonérés" qui viennent s'ajouter au Revenu fiscal de référence. Soit une augmentation de plus de 4000€ pour l'année.

----------


## Baron

Ta question c'est spécifiquement sur le revenu fiscal de référence (RFR)? Tu veux dire que tes heures sup des années précédentes (2019 max) n'ont pas été incluses dans ton RFR?

----------


## Playford

Oui je n'ai des heures supplémentaires sur mon RFR que depuis l'avis de cette année alors que rien n'a changé dans ma situation.

Ça peut être une erreur (à mon avantage) les années précédentes ? Avec un risque de correction à posteriori (encore que le seul avantage que j'y vois c'est pour la cantine de ma fille le montant étant trop élevé pour percevoir quelconque avantage de la part de la CAF ou autres)?

----------


## Baron

Vérifie que tu as bien déclaré en 2020 et 2021 tes heures sup en 1GH (ou 1HH). Il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir une différence entre ces années dans les mêmes conditions de perception. Les heures sup exo ont toujours été intégrées dans le RFR. L'exonération porte uniquement sur l'impôt mais la ressource doit être prise en compte précisément pour les droits sociaux (dont la cantoche).

----------


## LeLiquid

Y'en a un qui aurait mieux faire de pas poser de question.  ::ninja::

----------


## Playford

Je regarderai, mais j'avoue que j'ai laissé faire le pré remplissage par l'employeur. 

Si c'est une manque dans les déclarations des années précédentes, je fais quelque chose (comment ?) ou je peux me permettre de ne pas y penser ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Markus

ça m'intéresse. J'ai aussi des heures supp sur mon avis d'imposition. De ce que je comprends, j'ai une première ligne "heures supplémentaires non exonérées" dont le montant est bien pris en compte dans le RFR (ça tombe bien, il est de 0) et après la ligne qui indique le montant de mon RFR j'ai deux nouveaux deux lignes d'heures supplémentaires qui elles sont exonérées et ne sont pas prises en compte dans mon RFR.

----------


## Baron

Y a quelque chose qui me chiffonne dans vos histoires. Je le demande si ce sont pas vos employeurs qui se vautrent (auquel cas pas bcp de risque qu'on vienne vous dire quelque chose).

Markus, je suppose que tu as plus de 5 000 € d'heures sup et donc que tu as expressément le montant qui dépasse 5 000 qui est intégré dans le net imposable. Mais pour le reste, exo ou pas, on réintègre tout pour le RFR. Après, il ne faut pas confondre RFR et RBG (revenu brut global) ou le revenu imposable.

Pour vous en convaincre, vous allez faire une simu ici : https://simulateur-ir-ifi.impots.gou...ifie/index.htm
Vous mettez 25 000 de salaires en 1AJ et 5 000 en 1GH, puis vous refaites sans les heures sup. Dans les 2 cas l'impôt est de 1 171 € mais le RFR est de 27 000 avec les heures sup et 22 500 sans.




> Si c'est une manque dans les déclarations des années précédentes, je fais quelque chose (comment ?) ou je peux me permettre de ne pas y penser ?


Peu de risque d'être embêté. 
Nous, nous ne ferons rien puisque fiscalement il n'y a rien. 

Maintenant, la CAF surveille mais je ne saurais dire dans quelle mesure. Ce que je sais, c'est que j'ai pas mal de contrôleurs qui me demandent des recoupements. Et attention : un droit obtenu à tort fera l'objet d'une demande de remboursement. Et la CAF, ils cognent sans réfléchir. 

Mais bon, dans ce cas, je ne sais pas comment ils procèderaient pour faire un rappel. Il faudrait déjà pointer l'employeur et son erreur.

----------


## Playford

OK merci.

Comme on ne touche rien de la CAF, ça devrait aller.  :;):

----------


## LeLiquid

> OK merci.
> 
> Comme on ne touche rien de la CAF, ça devrait aller.


Y'a la cantine. J'ai déjà envoyé une lettre anonyme à qui de droit. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Y'avait pas un truc comme ça avec des gens qui font des déclarations à zéro pour obtenir l'attestation pour les aides, et après déposent la vraie déclaration de revenus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

Si mais en principe, il y a  maintenant  un service en ligne pour vérifier les avis.

Il y avait aussi le mécanisme inverse, rajouter des revenus pour avoir le prêt à la Banque.

----------


## Baron

Oui ben de ce côté-là, rien n'a changé.

Maintenant, celui qui m'a déclaré des revenus et qui veut faire un contentieux après, il est bien embêté pour prouver qu'il a pas touché ces sous  ::ninja:: 

LE sport national désormais, ce sont les faux RICI. Et certains nous les soutiennent avec des fausses factures.

Une vraie boucherie  ::ninja::  :lesnuls:

----------


## Playford

> LE sport national désormais, ce sont les faux RICI. Et certains nous les soutiennent avec des fausses factures.


Des ORTEGA ?  ::ninja:: 

Laissez je le fait moi moi même :  :210:

----------


## Baron

Lapin compris...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Christina Ricci / Jenna Ortega / Mercredi Addams.

----------


## Baron

Wopitin  :WTF:

----------


## Playford

:Red:

----------


## Zepolak

Si je Google ces noms, que je connais pas, c'est un risque de type TPH ou ça va ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non, Mercredi Addams, tu dois la connaitre comme personnage de fiction, le nom avant c'est l'actrice qui la joue dans la nouvelle série et le premier nom c'est l'actrice des films  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et Christina Ricci, celle qui jouait le rôle de Mercredi Addams dans le film des années 90.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Si je Google ces noms, que je connais pas, c'est un risque de type TPH ou ça va ?


Christina Ricci, de mémoire y a un risque très léger de voir du boobs. Mais je ne suis pas Vautour, cessez de m'invoquer SVP  :tired:

----------


## MrChicken

:^_^:

----------


## MiniaAr

Aucun de ces noms ne me dit quoi que ce soit. J'ai peur de Googler...

----------


## Baron

Je rêve où on est passé d'une question d'intégration du revenu relatif aux heures supplémentaires dans le RFR à un sujet de boobs de la famille Adams en moins d'un quart de page de topic?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Je rêve où on est passé d'une question d'intégration du revenu relatif aux heures supplémentaires dans le RFR à un sujet de boobs de la famille Adams en moins d'un quart de page de topic?


Redresse moi tout ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Shurin

> Redresse moi tout ça


En voyant des boobs? C'est tendancieux...

----------


## Praetor

> En voyant des boobs? C'est tendancieux...


Monsieur, posez ce JELB et reculez de 3 pas.

----------


## Shurin

> Monsieur, posez ce JELB et reculez de 3 pas.


Vous êtes dur, mais si je recule, n'avancez pas.

----------

